# the madhouse!!! All crazies welcome :) x



## jacks mummy

This is my 1st 2ww! I got a smiley face on my clearblue ovulation test on the 13th nov and the 14th its now the 15th am I 1 or 2 dpo? Well good luck to everyone else on there 2ww come join me and we can wait it out tgether!! Xxx 
Hoping for :bfp: xx


----------



## Babydust4all

Hey Jacks mummy, i to am due af on the 28th, maybe we can wait it out together??:thumbup: I think i O'd yesterday making me 1dpo, not very hope full for this month as we only managed to :sex: twice, maybe 3 times but that may of been too early, so not getting too excited, i've promised myself this month i'm NOT symptom spotting and driving myself :wacko: with every ache and pain!!! :haha: Lets hope we can celebrate together and become bump buddies at the end of the month.......what a christmas pressie that would be huh a wee :baby: !!!

Fingers crossed for us both :happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea let's hope so!! Me and OH were very good this month we had lots of :sex: in the days running upto but didn't the day before my first O day but once I got my smiley face we did it maybe 5times that day haha. I hope we are both lucky! What day are you going to test on? It only takes one time to make a :baby: so let's hope u got that egg! How long have you been ttc? Xx


----------



## Babydust4all

More ntnp really, started ttc aug but got too stressed so decided to just let it happen, had a lot of worry as this will be (hopefully!!) my 5th child........thought i was done with kids as i have a 12,11 and 9yr old but fell pg whilst on the pill and had the shock of my life!!!!! Defo decided after a very stressfull pg that no4 was it, no more im too old for all this, BUT he is now 14months and gorgeous, i wanna playmate for him. The big kids adore him, but soon they will be off doing their own thing and LO will be like an only child soooooo just 1 more would be nice... Hubby says i will end up having twins now lol!! :haha:
Lets hope this is our month, like you said it only takes 1 lil :spermy:.....x x


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi Jacksmummy! Looks like I'm joining you in the 2WW!!

I never did get that smiley face, but judging by my temps it looks like I might be ov today (cd24). I won't be buying Clear Blue next cycle :growlmad:

I'm due AF on the 29th, and I'm going to hold off testing until then.


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey Jacks mummy, i to am due af on the 27th I think i O'd sat making me about 2dpo but my cycle shows me at 1dpo so who knows lol! I got Smiley faces Fri & Sat and then very pale stripes yesterday ( ran out of clearblue so used IC) :rofl:

ANyway ib nthe 2ww and Fx for a :bfp: I said in another post how awsome to anounce that at Xmas! xx

SO glad to have others in my shoes! good luck girls lets keep each other company! xx


----------



## katiekittykat

FXd for you Kelly! :hugs:


----------



## KellyW1977

thanks Katie xx Fx for you too xx


----------



## Noel

Hi all, good luck to you! I am 2dpo today, got my first smiley face on Friday and was soo excited! I really hope this is all of our months! :dust:


----------



## slrayner

Just check and my AF is due 28th so I will wait it out with you ladies. I am all very new to this as it is my first month ever TTC. I don't know exactly when I ovulated but I usually get CM and I have this time as well, we have been BDing every other day since my period stopped just to be sure.

Even though it is only my first month I am hoping we have been successful - I have been analysing every ache and possible symptom I have had and I have still got another 2 weeks near enough to go - it's going to be hard to wait so long!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Good luck and lots of babydust slrayner!!


----------



## KellyW1977

slrayner said:


> Just check and my AF is due 28th so I will wait it out with you ladies. I am all very new to this as it is my first month ever TTC. I don't know exactly when I ovulated but I usually get CM and I have this time as well, we have been BDing every other day since my period stopped just to be sure.
> 
> Even though it is only my first month I am hoping we have been successful - I have been analysing every ache and possible symptom I have had and I have still got another 2 weeks near enough to go - it's going to be hard to wait so long!!

:happydance: welcome slrayner. Its soo hard I agree, but justthink in 2weeks we could have our :bfp: and then we would be on :cloud9:

Im soo excited and staying super positive for all of us, im testing on the 27th and it cant come fast enough :winkwink:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there ladies! Sorry I've only just replied been so busy with my little man today! And been xmas shopping!! I went to argos and they actually had xmas songs playing :haha: I'm so glad there are a few of us all waiting and I really hope we all get our :bfp: this month!! But if not we can all stick together till we do! How is everyone feeling today? Xxx


----------



## curly123

Hello ladies I'm new to this thread...can I join in? 

I am 5dpo and trying REALLY hard not to think or feel anything so I don't drive myself mad.....I do though feel like I need a bit of support from you ladies who are going through the same thing....feeling really emotional about it all even though everything is all good.....:cry:

How are you all doing? Bit wierdo like me??

Thank you!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi curly123! Of course you can join in! We are all in the same boat! This is my first month since having my implant out that we are actively ttc and even tho its only been a month I'm so desperate to get pregnant! Its ALL I can think about! Lol so I'm defo just as crazy as u and we all need support! Is this ur first? Xx


----------



## curly123

Hehe thanks!,

Yes this is my 1st and my 1st month TTC!

deeeeeeep breath LOL! :dohh:


----------



## jacks mummy

Haha yea I just want to talk about it all the time but we havnt told many people that we are trying so don't have many people to talk to lol well except u ladies! Is lower back ache a sign cos I got that! Lol I'm a crazy lady! I no I've already had 1 but we didn't try for him and didn't find out till I was 7weeks all I remember is having really sore boobies! Xx


----------



## curly123

Same we're not telling anyone!

I'm sure everything could be a sign! I have read soooo many posts and all symptoms seem to be like af!

GL! :thumbup: how many dpo are you?
x


----------



## jacks mummy

I ovulated 13th and 14th I no this because I use clearblue digi ovulation tests and I got smiley faces on them days, so I'm 1dpo and my af is due 28th I really hope I'm pregnant for xmas! I worked out tho if I don't get pregnant I will be testing next month on xmas eve now that would be a great xmas suprise! I really hope it happens quick for us all!! Xxx


----------



## emily86

mine is due on the 26th I think..... wonder if i can hold out to test till then! (bet I can't)


----------



## jacks mummy

:haha: well I'm not due until 28th and I no I'll start testing on ic's on the 23rd ish cos I just can't help myself!! Wish I could test now but 1dpo is abit early lol x


----------



## Noel

jacks mummy said:


> :haha: well I'm not due until 28th and I no I'll start testing on ic's on the 23rd ish cos I just can't help myself!! Wish I could test now but 1dpo is abit early lol x

I know! I wish we were able to know right after O if we are preggers or not! The tww is torture! I am really hoping for BFP this month, because if I don't get it this cycle, I will have to wait a few months. OH's brother is getting married next November in a destination wedding in the US Virgin Islands, and of course we are going because OH is the best man. If I get a BFP this month, than the LO will be a little over 3 months at the time, which I think will be ok. Otherwise, I think we will have to stop ttc and wait till about May or June next year :( BFP for all of us please!!!!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww well fingers crossed for u!!! Let's hope it happens this time for u! How long u been ttc? X


----------



## Babydust4all

Aww fingers crossed Noel, lets hope it happens for you this month.....for all of us this month!!! I never tried all this ttc malarky before, it just happened......im sooo impatient i want it like yesterday lol x x


----------



## jacks mummy

Me 2!!!! Once we decided we wanted another that was it I wanted my baby rite there and then! I think it would be easier if we new what day we were going to get pregnant on like the 23rd feb 2011 then you could just count down the days but when ur ttc you don't no if it will be this month or 12month time its just the not knowing that kills me :haha: ok rant over lol xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Rant away Jacksmumy! Im feeling the same tonight! xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi kellyw1977, what's on ur mind tnite? Whens ur. AF due? Good luck xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

not till 27th hun lol im about 1 - 2 dpo my smiley faces came up fri and sat this cycle and its the first time in 6 years of ntnp and 2 years of half arsed ttc ( had to lose weight etc under fertility clinic) that I have ever had a positive opk so that in itself is fab! was really positive yesterday and this morning, but im cold and tired now lol! gonna hold out until 27th ............if I can :rofl:


----------



## jacks mummy

Well let's hope after all that this will be your month! I got my smileys on sat and sun so I'm only a day behind! I've got my fingers crossed for all u ladies this month! How's everyone feeling today?? Anyone think they may of actually done it this month? Xxx let's all pray for a :bfp: xxX


----------



## katiekittykat

It's only our first month TTC, and I didn't get any +opks, and my temp is all over the place.....so I won't be too disappointed if I don't get my :bfp: this time. But FX for all you ladies. Don't know how well get through these 2 weeks though! When my hpts come from Amazon, I'll have to get OH to hide them!


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea I got mine last week from amazon and they are in my drawer and I so wish I could pee on one but I no there is no point and it will just be a waste!! This 2 weeks is going to drive me crazy!!!!! :( :haha: oh well how u feeling today katiekittykat?? Xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I feel OK today jacksmummy. Bit of cramping (what I would normally feel if AF is on the way) but otherwise no symptoms. What about you?


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I had mild cramping yest and back ache the bottom of my back, but today that's gone, but last nite wen I went to bed and took my bra off my nipples were really sore (sorry if that's too much info!) :haha: but all the symptoms of pregnancy are also ones of :af: :( so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for that :bfp: xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

I'm with you there ladies any symptoms I have had these past few days could be just imaginary or signs that AF is coming !

I just don't have a clue, will be testing on the 26th now so only 10 days to go!!


----------



## slrayner

I keep thinking I have symptoms but I am worried that I am over calculating every little ache and pain because I want my BFP so bad!


----------



## KellyW1977

your not alone Slrayner :lol: xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Defo not alone there hun! I think when you want something so badly you can't help but think about it all the time! This is how crazy I am I keep squeezing my nipples to see if they are still sore because when I was pregnant with my son that was the only symptom I got really and I didn't even find out until I was 7weeks gone because we wernt trying for him he was a happy accident! Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

My cramps have gone! I now have no symptoms at all :nope:


----------



## jacks mummy

My cramps have gone now aswell hun! Not to worrie I think its abit too early to be getting any symptoms anyway we just can't help but notice any aches and pains lol xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya ladies, can I join in too? It's our first month trying too. I am so like you, jack's mummy - I just want to be pregnant yesterday! I had forgotten how exciting (but nerve racking) it was trying for our first son.

I'm using opks and just got a positive on one of them an hour ago! So it's looking like I will probably ov tomorrow, so guessing af will be due about 1st December, but I know I will buckle and test before then! - so anyway, wouldn't say I'm quite in the 2ww but am already counting down desperately! Would be so lovely to be pregnant over xmas.

How old is your little boy jack's mummy?


----------



## curly123

Afternoon ladies - Lol I also think i'm feeling things but at the mo i'm putting it down to wishful thinking!
I heard that some women get BFP from 5dpo and yesterday i was like....hmmmmm.......NAHHHHHHHH i won't!:haha:

Hope you're all good today??
6dpo...........breathe


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes lucy lu you are more than welcome to come and join our group! make sure you have a lot of :sex: these next 2 days! And hopefully you will get your :bfp: in the next 2weeks!!! How old is your little boy now? Xxx

Hope we ALL see a good :bfp: in the next 2 weeks!!! All I want for christmas is a :bfp: xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also lucy lu my little boy is 4 in jan! He should be around 5 when we have another or so I'm hoping!! And curly123 breath :haha: not too long for you to start testing! If I'm honest I'm gunna start testing around 10dpo and I'm only 2 :( lol I'm so excited!!! Xxx


----------



## curly123

I am laughing out loud! Feels like...a year! 

PMA everyone yeah!

Here's to our :bfp:'s!!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Nearly another day done and 1day closer to testing!! Xxx


----------



## threebirds

Hi all, count me in too. Im on same ov and cd as jacks mummy. Really really hoping for bfp - ye can see my chart below. Fx for everyone xxx


----------



## NellyO

Hi all.:wave:
I'm 2dpo and af is due around the 27th, would be lovely to join you all through the long wait!
This is only our 2nd month TTC and I was on the pill for 8 years so I'm trying not to get all my hopes up so early on. But babydust to you all!! Would be great to get a few:bfp:
:dust:


----------



## KellyW1977

Welcome NellyO :wave:

Fx for you, welcome to our madhouse lol! xxx


----------



## slrayner

If AF is due on the 28th realisitically what is earliest date I can take a test and what test would you ladies recommend? (UK)


----------



## KellyW1977

well some of us loons are trying to all hold out till around the 26th but it depends most early tests say up to 4 days before.... but others have had there :bfp: earlier.. xx dontget disheartend if you do it early and its neg as it aint over till its over! xx


----------



## NellyO

Thanks KellyW1977 O:)
I just love BnB already, it's so great to be able to talk to people who are going through the same thing. It has become almost all I can think about.
Two of my friends have recently fallen pregnant accidently, so I can't really talk to them about all the TTC stuff as they simply bypassed that stage!
Hopefully it won't take all of us too long to get our :bfp:. How long have people here been :sex:?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there nellyO just want to say welcome to the mad house :haha: this is my 1st month ttc since having my implant out, I already have a little boy who is nearly 4 and I'm desperate to get pregnant, like ur friends I fell pregnant with my son without trying lol so I've never done this before! Also a lot of ladys on here start testing around7dpo but that is REALLY early!! But I've seen :bfp: at 10dpo so any time around then but sont get upset if it comes bk bfn because that's still really early and you are not out until :af: arrives!! This month I bought 25internet cheapies from amazon for about £4.50 and also bought 2 clearblue digis from amazon for about £8 I'm going to start testing with the ic's and if I get some good lines I'll wait until af is due then use a clearblue digi I think I'll do that until I get my bfp it will save me loads in the long run Anyway welcome to all that are new! I'm so glad I'm not on my own! Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

My cramps are back - but I think (I hope!) its ovulation pain. Such a mare not knowing whether you've ov or not...:growlmad:


----------



## NellyO

Thanks Jacksmummy,
I take it that's your little boy in the photo. He's gorgeous!:thumbup:
Thanks for all your advice, I got some cheapie opks and tester strips from ebay but am determined not to test until at least next Thursday! 
Time seems to go so slowly in this 2ww but at least I have all you lovely ladies to talk to so I don't go mad.

xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi katiekittykat well I had really bad ovulation pains this month I'm sure I ovulated from my left side because I had a horrid pain from my left side all day sunday! Hope it is ur O! Make sure u have lots of :sex: have u got any of ur cb digi O sticks left? And nellyO it seems like I've been waiting forever and its only been 2days! :haha: xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also yes that is my little boy jack in the pic, he's having a bath in the sink because he was playing out and fell head first into a muddy puddle lol and we were having a new bathroom fitted so there was no bath upstairs so the sink was the only option lol he looked so cute we just had to take a pic! Xx


----------



## Babydust4all

Evening ladies, lol its a bloomin nightmare this waiting game, we are all wishing the next2 weeks of our lives away!! I think i will start testing from 10dpo and go from there. I have been having cramps and back ache which is unusual for me so im hoping thats a good sign!! Fingers crossed we all get our bfp's x x


----------



## katiekittykat

No - I ran out of opk sticks - today was my last one and it came up negative :nope:

I wish I knew what was happening!


----------



## jacks mummy

Ah don't worrie hun! Buy some cheap ones next time from ebay or amazon well that's if u don't get pregnant this month! :) that way you can start testing as soon as you stop bleeding then u will no for defo! U never no u may have O'd before u started testing everyone is diff u mite O earlier than others. Good luck chick xx


----------



## KellyW1977

thats true my lines came up much darker around 3pm rather than morning urine so by buying ic's you can play around without breaking the bank x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how is everyone feeling this morning?? I'm feeling alittle sicky but I don't think that's down to wether I'm pregnant or not as its too early to feel sick from that :haha: hope your all feeling good today! The weather is awful were I am today :( very windy xxx


----------



## curly123

Morning hun!

Feeling bit tired today yawn! Literally yawning! :haha:

Other than that all good in the hood - 7dpo yeah!

xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Oooh lucky u! I'm only 3dpo :( its dragging like mad!!!!! Not long till u can test! I'm tired today but that could have somthing to do with my little man waking me at 6am :( :haha: kids eh?! Gotta be nuts to want more... Joke! Xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey ladies :wave:

Im good too, bit of a sore throat and very tired but all good other than im at work and id rather be at home :rofl:

3-4 DPO today another step closer 

K. xx


----------



## curly123

Morning Kelly!

Dragging is a very good description! :dohh:

I keep seeing ladies testing really early like from 8dpo.....I don't want to - 1stly too scared to see bfn for the 1st time and also I think i'm just gonna see if I get my AF....what do you girls think??
:hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

I think test when feels rite for u! I'll be testing from 7dpo BUT that is only because I have got 25 internet cheapies I wouldn't if I had to buy normal tests! So up to u love xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Curly I agree with you!! Its stressing me out I think there should be one day in your cycle where you do one test and that result is final :rofl: It certainly is dragging!

Hey Jacks Mummy, another day clsoer hun! xx

Im ready for :sleep: already and its only 10.37!!!

K xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea me too!! I'm so tired! But maybe that's a good sign I no when I was preg with jack I was sooooooo tired for the whole of the 1st 12 weeks then I sort of perked up for the 2nd tri the 3rd was the worst lol xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning ladies! :hugs:

My temp went back up this morning so I think this means that I ovulated yesterday (please look at my chart and help :dohh:). If so this means that I am now definitely in the 2WW!

AF is due 29th Nov, and I think I'm going to wait until then to test. I would be too disappointed if I got a :bfn: - I'd rather know for sure.

I still have cramps today and felt a bit nauseous earlier, but as jacks mummy says, it's a bit too early for that to be a symptom!


----------



## Babydust4all

Morning ladies, im still cramping and major back ache, im hoping thats a good sign for me as i dont normally suffer with any aches!! Im only 3 dpo and the wait is killing me, had a reading that said this would be my month, so im secretly excited lol......bought some ic from ebay that say you can test from 2dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tried today and think i got a faint line, but probably line eye lol trying again tomorrow as i know relistically i cant show this early, but its all looking good for this month...... fingers crossed for us all x x x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi katiekittykat I would love to have a look at ur chart but I don't have a clue about them so would be no good at all for u sorry! Glad u think uv ovulated tho! Did u have lots of :sex: :haha: hope so! 
And hi babydust4all I also tested today (like an idiot) I new it wouldn't show anything!! But I've got loads of ic's so I just thought I'd have a go lol anyway it was bfn but I didn't expect anything else I'll be gutted if I get to 12dpo and still getting bfn's but I'm gunna test everyday with the cheapies and see if/when the line shows for the first time, I'm secretly thinking this maybe my month too but it is my first month so I won't be too deverstated if I'm not, but fingers crossed for us all! Maybe we will all be lucky and all get that wonderful :bfp: xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Not as much as we should have done cos I was waiting for my smiley face!! It'll be a miracle if I get my :bfp: this time!

FX for the rest of you though - hopefully I won't see too many of you here next time :wacko:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hi 

Im due on my AF 1st Dec I think ( mine travels about) I think I O on monday had crampy feelings in the evening and I had increased cm over the wkend. i know very very early but this morning I had an exstreme wave of nausea which lasted a few seconds and then went been fine since was very odd


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi jasmine_rose well I'm not an expert but u never no it could be down to pregnancy let's hope so!! How long have u been ttc?
Katiekittykat it only takes 1 :spermy: to make a :baby: so let's hope u got lucky! If not there is always next month!!!!!! Just remember that! That's all I keep thinking xxxx


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm all geared up for next month already! Got my soy tablets, my ic opks are on the way, I'm doing my chart, and I've just about persuaded OH that the SMEP is a good idea. There is no chance I'm letting another month pass me by LOL :wacko:


----------



## jacks mummy

Can I just ask what SMEP is lol and let's hope it all goes well!!! But ur not out this month until af shows!!! Xxx


----------



## Babydust4all

Im glad im not on my own for testing today Jacks mummy lololololol!!!! It seems like such a long time to wait, its driving me nuts, really excited as i dont normally suffer with any aches, i really feel this is my month, im gonna be gutted if its not!! I really fancy an august birth lol.... x


----------



## katiekittykat

It's the Sperm Meets Egg Plan - google it. There's a lot of :sex: involved :haha:


----------



## slrayner

My symptoms seem to have gone away these last couple of days...I may use a test I have in my cupboard next Thursday night but I keep feeling like I am already out. We will see!


----------



## mardy

This is my first month TTC as well, I got my positive OPK today so I'll probably be testing 10DPO - I am obesessed already and it's only been one cycle!! Me and my husband have been at it like rabbits since we decided to go for it!

Good luck to you all

:happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Good luck and lots of :dust: mardy! Whereabouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## jacks mummy

Welcome mardy! I'm the exact same fully obsessed with ttc its all I can think about lol well I was supposed to be waiting til 10dpo but I just had to have a go today even tho I new 100% there was NO WAY it would have any 2nd line on it! I think I just like peeing on sticks :haha: u should of seen me when I got my 1st smiley face on my cb digi opk I was jumping round like a nutter then went and woke the OH up at 7am on his day off just so we could have :sex: and he could look at my smiley face! He must think I'm round the bend but I'm just so giddy I want a sticky bean rite now!!!! I'm just glad everyone else on this thread is a crazy person aswell makes me feel normal to be around u lot non of my friends no that we are trying well only my best friend and she dosnt have any kiddies so she dosnt really understand how insane it make u! Anyway glad to here some of u are getting strange aches and pains! And the ones who arnt don't be worrying nobody is out until AF shows her ugly face! I no we all complain about the 2ww but atleast at this point we can all live in hope! Xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Hi jasmine_rose well I'm not an expert but u never no it could be down to pregnancy let's hope so!! How long have u been ttc?
> Katiekittykat it only takes 1 :spermy: to make a :baby: so let's hope u got lucky! If not there is always next month!!!!!! Just remember that! That's all I keep thinking xxxx
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


Hiya 

We didnt exactly try to conceive this month we just didnt prevent it.... we were trying earlier in the year until we had MC so if it happens this month that would be a plesant surprise. This evening I feel like someone has kicked me in the pelvic bone and I keep having sharp/ pulling pains underneath really annoying when your driving a car but all good signs I think.... as I had them last time I was pregnant just before I had my implant spotting


----------



## Babydust4all

Hi Mardy and Jasmine Rose......good luck to you both and welcome to our madhouse x x


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I've been having sharp pains aswell but they are easing off abit now so I'm hoping that's a good sign! I'm excited for all of us! Just hope atleast one of us get lucky this month! I think if any of us get any faint lines or anything on out hpt's we should post it in here aswell so we can all have a look and see what eachother think xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also jasmine_rose I'm really sorry to hear about you m/c! Hope your feeling better now xx


----------



## curly123

Evening ladies! Wow lots of chatting for me to read up on today!
So glad we're all in it together LOL :haha:

Jacks mummy - how long do you wait til you see a true reading on a hpt? Is it different with different brands?
I'm just gearing up for taking mine some point soon!! Exciting!! :happydance:

Had a tough day today....had some blood tests for my genetic history in cancer today as lost my mum at an early age from b cancer, and a host of other members of my fam.. found it quite overwhelming :cry:....

Feeling better now i'm home but my stomach is still going round and round...
My OH will be home from work soon and looking forward to :hugs:!

big excitement for us all this cycle!

I agree also Jacksmummy - we should post news here too!
:hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi curly123! I'm so sorry to hear bout ur day sound crappy! And sorry ur mum isn't around anymore!! I always feel women who have lost there mums are some of the strongest women on the plant!! Hope ur results come bk all clear! I was just coming on to update all that my nipples are soooooo sore I can hardly touch them (but I keep touching to check they are still sore LOL) anyway been feeling super tired and with the REALLY sore nipples I'm getting quite excited that maybe I mite be one of the lucky few who get the bfp 1st month ttc BUT I still no its a longshot so I'm still expecting it not to happen if u no what I mean xxx


----------



## Babydust4all

Sending you big hugs Curly123 x x x


----------



## Babydust4all

Sounding good Jacks mummy!!! I can add wind to my list.......nice lol


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, can I join you? I was waiting for Fertility Friend to confirm ov before I considered myself to be in the 2WW since I never got a positive opk. But now here I am, 3 DPO. This is my first 2WW on my first cycle of Clomid and I'm feeling really nervous and hopeful!

I'm planning on testing November 25, which will only be 11 DPO, because that's Thanksgiving and I'd like to be able to share the news with family while we're all together if I do get my BFP.

Good luck to everyone!! =D


----------



## curly123

Hey thanks babydust and jacksmummy :hugs: It's been 18 years but still think about her every day - funny isn't it... It's always harder when going through things like getting engaged and TTC but still, i know she'd be proud!

Jacksmummy - lol with the nipples literally laughing - a lot!! Hehehe!!!

Babydust - Also lol with the wind! - I never realised I was so windy too :haha:

xxxx


----------



## curly123

Welcome wanting2010 :flower:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes welcome wanting2010! Lots of :dust: for u this month then! We don't have thanks giving in the uk but if I get pregnant before xmas I'm going to announce at xmas dinner!! I really hope I can do that it would make my familys xmas xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

In so much pain...convincing myself that my AF is coming... not that Im ever in this much pain. I had pains like this when I was expecting my last pregnancy but it really wasnt this bad...well not that I remember anyway. The pain is a dull ache in my lower back and stabbing pulling pain underneath me. My pelvis surverely feels like its been beaten up


----------



## jacks mummy

Sorry to hear ur in pain hun! But its all got to be a good sign eh? Well I feel sick sick sick!! But again that's got to be a good sign aswell! I'm really getting my hopes up and I'm sure I won't actually be pregnant just wishful thinking on my part I would assume ah well another week or so and we should all no! Anyway morning ladies, hope ur all feeling well!! Xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## curly123

Morning! :flower:

hope you're feeling better jasmine_rose!

So jacksmummy feeling sick??? That's is exciting! Wooooo! Anything else?

So i've hit 8dpo today yeah! :happydance:
Hehe I have some cheapies in my cupboard....tempting!


----------



## jacks mummy

Ooh I'd do it LOL but don't get disheartened if if comes bk bfn as its still super early!!! But if u do decide to, GOOD LUCK cos I have seen some bfp's at 8dpo but I thinks its all down to when it implanted to be honest. Some implant earlier than others. Still feel sicky I dunno let's keep fingers crossed, still got sore nipples! How r u feeling? Xxx


----------



## curly123

I'm feeling relatively normal!!! :haha: 
I have felt bit sick the last two nights although feel fine now - may have been because a lot going on - LOL EVENING sickness :haha:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

good morning. Pains gone YAY hope that doesnt come back it was Yuck!!! but oh well my moans continue lol woke up this morning with a very strange throat its dry and sore but it feels like its in patches very odd so its making me feel quite sickly.... must be getting ill could explain the wave of nausea yesterday and the higher temp if Im getting ill ....


----------



## curly123

Boooo to getting ill! Glad pains gone though! Really hate bad pains! :wacko:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes defo boo to getting ill, and when I was preg with my little boy I only ever felt sick in an evening! So good luck x


----------



## KellyW1977

Morning Ladies :hi:

Im still having dull crmaping mainly left side?? and lower back ache with slightly sensitive (.)(.) but I think im sympton spotting! Not convinced its early prgnancy sysmptons but only next week will tell! 

Hope your all well on this fabulous Thursday morning :lol: x


----------



## curly123

Haha oh really? LOL! i was laughing so much that I'm kidding myself with a symptom cause it's only at night! Well, we'll see!
:blush: i've been stalking the test galleries on FF to see how early people get their BFPs....think i'm going to wait! :haha:


----------



## curly123

Hi Kelly! I'm trying to numb my mind so I don't lie to myself!! :haha:


----------



## slrayner

I really hope we get a lot of BFP's this month girlies - I am dying to test but I know it will be no good and I will be disappointed testing so early! x


----------



## jacks mummy

Well soon it will be next week and we will all be getting very excited about testing! Let's keep strong till after the weekend!! Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning all!

I've got shocking cramps today - only 2DPO though so I'm sure it doesn't mean anything! It feels exactly as though AF is on the way...only worse :sad1:

No more feelings of nausea though - little bit of lower back pain last night but nothing since.

I really need to stop symptom spotting!!


----------



## KellyW1977

Katie im with you there hun! Every twinge or feeling in my body im sure is a sign but actaully truth be told feels just like AF symptons so who the hell knows! :rofl:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

katies Im 3 dpo I think and yesterday the pains were awful...never usually like that on other cycles but keep kicking myself and saying too early behave


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm the same! We are all terrible!! Can't help it tho x


----------



## katiekittykat

Are the cramps a good or bad sign though :shrug:?


----------



## jacks mummy

.


----------



## jacks mummy

I think they are a good sign I think u should gets cramps with implantation, I had bad cramps when I was pregnant before I've got cramps now so I'm hoping its a good sign! x 
:dust:


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> This is my 1st 2ww! I got a smiley face on my clearblue ovulation test on the 13th nov and the 14th its now the 15th am I 1 or 2 dpo? Well good luck to everyone else on there 2ww come join me and we can wait it out tgether!! Xxx
> Hoping for :bfp: xx

Ooooh we both test within days congrats on ya smiley face i got my pos opk sun/mon/tues but they say start at the 1st postive so that was sun my av is due 29th aswell fingers crossed we both caught them egggys xx


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> :haha: well I'm not due until 28th and I no I'll start testing on ic's on the 23rd ish cos I just can't help myself!! Wish I could test now but 1dpo is abit early lol x

sorry but wot ic's are they an early preg test - sorry im due 2 test on the 29th but confused which test will pick up the hcg hormone quicker xx


----------



## KellyW1977

Ics are internet cheapies ;o) some pick up HCG at 10miu ( as early for some women as 2-3 dpo!!) however they run the risk of reporting chemical pregancies if you test to soon. best to wait as long as you can but 12 - 15 dpo is what I would say. xxx


----------



## clairmichael

KellyW1977 said:


> Ics are internet cheapies ;o) some pick up HCG at 10miu ( as early for some women as 2-3 dpo!!) however they run the risk of reporting chemical pregancies if you test to soon. best to wait as long as you can but 12 - 15 dpo is what I would say. xxx

Thanks thats gr8 im reeally excited this month it just feels differenmt n im gettin alot of implantation pain :(


----------



## katiekittykat

I really hope it's implantation pain and not just random cramping...that way the pain would at least be worth it.... I thought 2DPO would be too early for implantation pain though...

Watch this space ladies!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there clairmichael! Yea I got my internet cheapies from amazon and they cost just under £5 for 25! So that's great but from looking at other ppls pics they never really get a really good 2nd line unless ur a few weeks gone and let's be honest non of us ladies will be waiting 4weeks past af to test, but they do seem to work quite early but I would always confirm with a more reliable test like first response or a clear blue digi, NEVER use a blue dye test EVER I've seen some really bad false positive/evaps on them! Anyway how long u been trying for?? Xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Where are all my lovely ladies tonite?? Hope ur all feeling well, what u been doing today?another day down 1 day closer to testing!! Let's hope we get some :bfp: xxx
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

im watching twilight


----------



## jacks mummy

I love twilight!! Its my fave film I love them all I've also read all the book!! I no I'm a loser :haha: I'm watching misfits xx


----------



## mummystheword

My AF is due 28th November, but we're WTT. I will keep my eye on this thread though all the same and wish you ladies lots of luck in getting a :bfp:
:dust: to all!


----------



## curly123

Hello! I can't believe tomorrow 9dpo! This chatting is defo helping! Bring it on! 

Been asleep on couch :haha: been babysitting my 16 month old niece today - she's so funny! Kept showing me her teeth :haha:

How's everyone feeling? 

Lol with the evening sicky feeling - It's back again so weird!

Thanks mummystheword - Good luck to you too!


----------



## mmdrago

Hmm can I join you ladies? I think I am in the same cycle as you all. According to my FF I am 4DPO but My OPK said pos at CD18 so I think I am 2DPO. Which would mean testing on Nov 28th or 30th. But we all know I won't wait that long to start testing w/ ICs!! hee hee!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there mmdrago and mummystheword! Yes everyone is more than welcome to hang around this mad house with us crazy poas addicts haha well I am lol mmdrago either way if ur 2dpo or 4dpo it dosnt matter not too much difference! Mummystheword how long have u been wtt? Have u decided when your going to start trying? Glad to have u girls and curly123 u are doing sooooo well!!!! I'd be testing by now I wouldn't be able to help myself hahaha xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Yes lucy lu you are more than welcome to come and join our group! make sure you have a lot of :sex: these next 2 days! And hopefully you will get your :bfp: in the next 2weeks!!! How old is your little boy now? Xxx
> 
> Hope we ALL see a good :bfp: in the next 2 weeks!!! All I want for christmas is a :bfp: xxx

Hi everyone, I have not been good at keeping up this thread! How is everyone faring? I wonder who will be the first to test. I am losing track of everyone's posts! Have to have a good read.

I think we are doomed this month - OH was feverish last saturday so we nearly missed out on bd'ing at all in the days before ov, then the day I got a +opk I also started feeling like I was getting a bladder infection and wasn't up to bd'ing, now (at 2 DPO) I've caught a stomach bug off our little boy and am laid up in bed!:wacko:. On the plus side, I'd been reading about shettles a few weeks back, you know, with the theories where you time bd'ing to sway gender - who knows if there is anything in it, but as it turns out, we inadvertently bd'd 6, 5, 3 and 2 days before ovulation, so Shettles theory has it we would get a daughter doing that! I know you should just be happy with a healthy child of either sex, but I know this is the last baby we will have and I would absolutely lurrrrve a daughter! :blush:

So what is everyone doing to pass the time whilst you wait? x

EDIT - forgot to say, our LO is just over 13 months jacksmummy, so would be a fairly close age gap if we get bfp soon - I've seen closer tho!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Forgot to add, I had some definite cramping on 1 DPO - which I don't usually get. I know I am being potty because you definitely can't have symptoms that early, but my crazy head is saying maybe I could feel the egg being fertilized! D'oh I am a total nutter!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Right... hope no one minds me doing this, but I thought it would be handy to have a list of when everyone ov'd and when af is due all in the one place as we are getting a big group now! Certainly helped me to catch up on everyone's stories - here we go...

Name - ovulation date (af due)
Curly123 - 10th (??)
Emily86 - ?? (26th)
Noel - 13th (??)
KellyW1977 - 13th/14th (27th)
NellyO - 14th (27th)
mamajama - ?? (27th)
beckster201 - 12th/13th (28th)
Jacksmummy - 13th/14th (28th)
Babydust4all - 14th (28th)
threebirds - 14th (28th)
Sirayner - ?? (28th)
wanting2010 - 14th (??)
tilly05 - 15th (??)
ezperanza - 15th (??)
KatieKittyKat - 16th (29th)
clairmichael - 15th/16th? (29th)
Lucy Lu - 17th (1st Dec)
Jasmine_rose - ?? (1st Dec)
mmdrago - 18th (30th)
Mardy - 18th (??)

Tried to put us all in order too! Let me know if I missed anyone - sorry! 

Does anyone think I have too much time on my hands today?!

Ooh, we should probably have testing dates too - might add them too x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Oh someone asked about when to test a few posts back. I've heard of ladies not get a bfp until 18 DPO - I guess that's not the norm, but definitely gives you hope if af is late! With our son I got the bfp on 10 DPO - didn't test on FMU tho, it was 6pm at night, and the line was so faint, you had to hold it up to the light to see it. OH just looked at it, went 'that's not a line! You're not pregnant. Stop bl**dy p*ssing on sticks for god sake!' lol - proved him wrong 2 days later!


----------



## curly123

Hehe Lucylu hilarious!! :haha:

Yes you're right - I Oved on nov 10th and expect AF 24th-26th...

Great idea - nice to see what's going on with everyone all at the same time!

i'm soooo excited I'm on a list wooo for the 1st actual time I could have a bun LOL! :dohh:

Feeling relatively normal!

Hope everyone else doing okay??


----------



## curly123

Oh and thanks jacksmummy - no peeing on sticks yet for me...we'll see how long it lasts! i'm hoping I can at least get through the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi lucylu u made me laugh! But I liked how you put everyone together it was starting to get hard to keep upto everyone on the thread its good we are all so close together give or take a couple days. Well I tested this morning with a ic at 5dpo and got a bfn :haha: wasn't expecting anything else to be honest but I just like peeing on sticks and I just feel different felt sick again this morning keeps coming and going and my nipples are still very sore! (I'm gunna feel a real doof when AF shows) how is everyone else feeling this morning??
Curly123 I hope u do have a bun in the oven!!! Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

What a fab idea Lucy Lu! Thanks!

If you're adding testing dates I'll be testing on 29 Nov. Although my temp has dropped really sharply this morning, so I don't know what on earth is going on! Anyway, if AF hasn't shown her face I'll be testing then.

My cramps have pretty much gone, and I had a little wave of nausea earlier, but apart from that no symptoms! Now I don't even know if I ovulated or not!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Curly - we are at opposite ends of the list! I am impressed with you holding out with testing. I'm really going to try to wait until 12 DPO, but something tells me I should just wait until 15 DPO when af has hopefully not arrived! Hate seeing bfns, but I haven't got the willpower not to test! - more likely I will be testing in a couple of days like you jacksmummy!

The sickness sounds like a good sign jacksmummy! Fingers crossed.

Katie - I was going to say maybe it is an implantation dip, but maybe 3 days is a bit early. Maybe it is just a random odd result! Have you had any more EWCM? Maybe your body geared up to ovulate the other day and is still trying??? - keep bd'ing just in case! I am making lots of guesses here so will keep schtum! Have you been temping for long?


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Lucy Lu said:


> Right... hope no one minds me doing this, but I thought it would be handy to have a list of when everyone ov'd and when af is due all in the one place as we are getting a big group now! Certainly helped me to catch up on everyone's stories - here we go...
> 
> Name - ovulation date (af due)
> Curly123 - 10th (??)
> Emily86 - ?? (26th)
> Noel - 13th (??)
> KellyW1977 - 13th/14th (27th)
> NellyO - 14th (27th)
> Jacksmummy - 13th/14th (28th)
> Babydust4all - 14th (28th)
> threebirds - 14th (28th)
> Sirayner - ?? (28th)
> wanting2010 - 14th (??)
> KatieKittyKat - 16th (29th)
> clairmichael - ?? (29th)
> mmdrago - 17th (??)
> Lucy Lu - 17th (1st Dec)
> Jasmine_rose - ?? (1st Dec)
> Mardy - 18th (??)
> 
> Tried to put us all in order too! Let me know if I missed anyone - sorry!
> 
> Does anyone think I have too much time on my hands today?!
> 
> Ooh, we should probably have testing dates too - might add them too x

oooo im on LIST THANKS lucy Lu right Im off out to the shops to pay some bills boooo hissss ..... got waves of heat and sicky feeling again last night. Feel ok this morning although my tongue needs replacing tastes yuck.... ooo could be another good sign and I have a ring of lumps on my nipples dont usually have them ...so who knows ... must stop guessing ...going out tonight for my sis bday but decided Im not drinking just in case


----------



## mmdrago

Well FF corrected itself this morning and says I OV'd on CD18 now lol... So looks like AF should be due on the 30th. Booo 2 days longer to test! haha. Although this is better because we BD'd around that date and not the other one, more of a chance!


----------



## katiekittykat

3DPO is far too early for an implantation dip :nope: and we haven't BD'd since cd23 because I thought I'd ov'd already :dohh:

I've only been charting my temps for about a week or so so it's quite hard to tell exactly whats been going on. I'm almost sure I'm out for this cycle...but looking forward to trying properly for next! I will still be testing on 29th though if no AF :winkwink:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hope you get that bfp Katiekittykat! - you're not out till af arrives so hang in there! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Jasmine_Rose - sounding positive! mmdrago - yay for ovulating later than you thought - sounds like it might have upped your chances!


----------



## tilly05

:blush:Hi all! May I join please?????

This is my 1st month ttc with opk's, had recent mc :cry:

but feeliing good this month. Im 4dpo today, but have no idea when to do a hpt...???? any ideas? Not sure when af is due, as im v irregular, but had 2 days of good +'s 4 days ago! so lots of action here.....:haha: A week from today sounds good to do first hpt...???

any ideas?

plus would love 2 join the list, u all seem v nice, anyone else 4dpo today??

love tilly xxx

lots of :dust: to us all! xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi tilly05 - I'm 3DPO (I think lol) but not going to test until 29 Nov (13DPO), that is assuming that AF doesn't show up!

Glad you're joining us!


----------



## ezperanza

Hi all! I'm 4dpo (as I know) and I've been just having my mind run in circles!! I just needed somewhere to get it out!! I'm s0o0oo0 scared of seeing a - but I am trying to stay with a PMA, I feel something different but I think it's because i am trying to be so in tune with my body, I stay busy to try to make my days go by fast BUT its so hard to not constantly think about it lol.


----------



## ezperanza

tilly05 said:


> :blush:Hi all! May I join please?????
> 
> This is my 1st month ttc with opk's, had recent mc :cry:
> 
> but feeliing good this month. Im 4dpo today, but have no idea when to do a hpt...???? any ideas? Not sure when af is due, as im v irregular, but had 2 days of good +'s 4 days ago! so lots of action here.....:haha: A week from today sounds good to do first hpt...???
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> plus would love 2 join the list, u all seem v nice, anyone else 4dpo today??
> 
> love tilly xxx
> 
> lots of :dust: to us all! xxx

Tilly- I am 4dpo!! Good luck to us all!!!! Do you feel anything different?


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Hi there clairmichael! Yea I got my internet cheapies from amazon and they cost just under £5 for 25! So that's great but from looking at other ppls pics they never really get a really good 2nd line unless ur a few weeks gone and let's be honest non of us ladies will be waiting 4weeks past af to test, but they do seem to work quite early but I would always confirm with a more reliable test like first response or a clear blue digi, NEVER use a blue dye test EVER I've seen some really bad false positive/evaps on them! Anyway how long u been trying for?? Xxx

Awww thanks 4 that info im really unsure still wot brand or ic 2 get any name or a sellers name would help if thats ok we've been tryin natually 4 2 months had my coil out 3 months ago but really on ttc usin herbal soya n opks but really gave it a shot :sex::sex::sex: 2-3 times a day n on my postive days on the opks sund mon tues 4-5 times wanted 2 giv it our all lol how about u how long have you been ttc and could u poss put me in the rite direction of sum ic preg test plzzzz xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Lucy Lu said:


> Right... hope no one minds me doing this, but I thought it would be handy to have a list of when everyone ov'd and when af is due all in the one place as we are getting a big group now! Certainly helped me to catch up on everyone's stories - here we go...
> 
> Name - ovulation date (af due)
> Curly123 - 10th (??)
> Emily86 - ?? (26th)
> Noel - 13th (??)
> KellyW1977 - 13th/14th (27th)
> NellyO - 14th (27th)
> Jacksmummy - 13th/14th (28th)
> Babydust4all - 14th (28th)
> threebirds - 14th (28th)
> Sirayner - ?? (28th)
> wanting2010 - 14th (??)
> KatieKittyKat - 16th (29th)
> clairmichael - ?? (29th)
> Lucy Lu - 17th (1st Dec)
> Jasmine_rose - ?? (1st Dec)
> mmdrago - 18th (30th)
> Mardy - 18th (??)
> 
> Tried to put us all in order too! Let me know if I missed anyone - sorry!
> 
> Does anyone think I have too much time on my hands today?!
> 
> Ooh, we should probably have testing dates too - might add them too x

hi there hun just 2 let u know that i had near pos opk sunday 14thn a defo pos opk monday 15th im due 2 test on the 29th xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've bought my ic HPTs from Amazon - I think the brand is OneStep - but I can't tell you if they're any good because I haven't had to use them yet :wacko:

They were cheap as chips though - I plan to get a Superdrug or FRER test to back up any positive that I get with the ics.


----------



## clairmichael

katiekittykat said:


> What a fab idea Lucy Lu! Thanks!
> 
> If you're adding testing dates I'll be testing on 29 Nov. Although my temp has dropped really sharply this morning, so I don't know what on earth is going on! Anyway, if AF hasn't shown her face I'll be testing then.
> 
> My cramps have pretty much gone, and I had a little wave of nausea earlier, but apart from that no symptoms! Now I don't even know if I ovulated or not!

ill be testing 2 katie if i can hold out that long im a total poas addict already did 1 test 2day BFN but i knew it would b have had alot of crampin n pains so thought mayb>>>> :(


----------



## curly123

Oh hello everyone - And welcome to new ladies :flower:

So great to chat!

clairmichael - I got my ICs from sme fertility.com or something like that...real cheap! And quick delivery LOL :haha:

How is everyone today? 

The last few days have gone by quick thanks to you girlies so thank you! Although I am now obsessed with bnb instead of testing - yet!

I'd like bit of advice about when to test... My af could be any day from Tue to Thur....shall I test Wed?? think that will be 14dpo...do you think that's long enough to tell if I haven't got af?

Anything I've been feeling the last few days could soooo be put down to usual every day life - really trying not to get hopes up....finding it hard though! :wacko:


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> :blush:Hi all! May I join please?????
> 
> This is my 1st month ttc with opk's, had recent mc :cry:
> 
> but feeliing good this month. Im 4dpo today, but have no idea when to do a hpt...???? any ideas? Not sure when af is due, as im v irregular, but had 2 days of good +'s 4 days ago! so lots of action here.....:haha: A week from today sounds good to do first hpt...???
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> plus would love 2 join the list, u all seem v nice, anyone else 4dpo today??
> 
> love tilly xxx
> 
> lots of :dust: to us all! xxx

hey tilly i 2 had 2 well 3 days of postives and im 4dpo so fx 4 us all n lots n lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies just want to say welcome to the newbies tilly05 and ezperanza! Hope ur all good! And feeling well! What has everyone been doing today?? I won't be able to join in the fun conversations tonite as I'm working until around 11pm so I'll have to have a catch up tnite or tmoro! Is everybody getting super excited we are all nearly 1week down! Not too long now ladies GOOD LUCK to everyone our group is getting nice and big let's hope atleast one of us gets a :bfp: next week!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## curly123

Woohoo with the pma!!! :happydance:


----------



## clairmichael

katiekittykat said:


> I've bought my ic HPTs from Amazon - I think the brand is OneStep - but I can't tell you if they're any good because I haven't had to use them yet :wacko:
> 
> They were cheap as chips though - I plan to get a Superdrug or FRER test to back up any positive that I get with the ics.

thanks hun wot day will u b testin on or r u gona hold out untill af should of shown xx


----------



## clairmichael

totally agree bein on here has helped alot its made my nights go alot faster and all the pma seems 2 be helpin (even tho i poas this morn- bfn) lol never mind u ladies r helpin me alot xx out of all of us we should at least get 1 or 2 BFP xxxx


----------



## curly123

Let's hope so! I am so excited for us all!!
:happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm going to hold off testing - if I can - until AF is due. I'll be testing on 29 Nov, which I think will be 13DPO. This is, of course, all guesswork....:wacko:


----------



## tilly05

ezperanza - no, dont feel any different, but didnt when i was recently pg, sadly had mc. Iam eating lots of choc! but i tend to do that often anyway! lol!

katiekittykat & clairmichael too! we are all in the tww together, all 4 of us! yay!

I ahve those one step hpt's too, not sure if they r any good...??? but used the one step opk's & had good pos+

so when r we testing.....29th...??????? :wacko:

Thanks all 4 the warm welcome :hugs:


----------



## tilly05

tilly05 said:


> ezperanza - no, dont feel any different, but didnt when i was recently pg, sadly had mc. Iam eating lots of choc! but i tend to do that often anyway! lol!
> 
> katiekittykat & clairmichael too! we are all in the tww together, all 4 of us! yay!
> 
> I ahve those one step hpt's too, not sure if they r any good...??? but used the one step opk's & had good pos+
> 
> so when r we testing.....29th...??????? :wacko:
> 
> Thanks all 4 the warm welcome :hugs:

& hi 2 everyone else i 4got to mention! soz! :dohh:


----------



## katiekittykat

Yep - 29th for me. Although someone (more experienced with charting than I am :blush:) has just looked at my chart and said that I might be 7DPO:wacko:, so if that's the case I have no idea when AF is due!

And I'm also fairly sure that I'm out too :nope: we totally missed the BD window for ov on cd21. Bugger!

Well if AF hasn't appeared by 29th I'll test anyway. My glass is always half full :winkwink:


----------



## tilly05

mmmmmm....tricky to know isnt it

but yr not out till af comes, or u get a BFP!!!! & im sure i will be tttc for a while, as this is my 1st month

chin up! :thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

My 1st month too tilly :thumbup:

I wish I had known everything I know now at the beginning of this cycle though....Honestly, this forum is a goldmine of info!

Thanks again ladies - couldn't do this without you :kiss:


----------



## tilly05

Really, 1st month too? cool! well we might be ttc buddies (& hopefully bump buddies) 4 a while then! lol

Hey, may be easy, but how do i put a pic under my name? avatar? 

:dohh:


----------



## tilly05

tilly05 said:


> Really, 1st month too? cool! well we might be ttc buddies (& hopefully bump buddies) 4 a while then! lol
> 
> Hey, may be easy, but how do i put a pic under my name? avatar?
> 
> :dohh:

YAY! done it!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamajama

Hello all,

Trying to stay positive, so Af will not come for her visit on the 27th this month :happydance:

I had sticky cm on the 9th and 11th so OH and I :sex: plenty that week. We werent really planning for anything but who knows.

Since Mon have been extremely tired with sore chest, nausea, cramping, headaches... the whole bit.

Hope for a positive soon. 

Not sure when I will test. Have a few clear blue that are only for 4days sooner.


----------



## mmdrago

I bought some IC at babywishes, I'm not sure how good the preg ICs are but their OPK sticks work pretty good. I put some pics up in the ovulation forum the other day if you want to see what they look like!


----------



## beckster201

Hey ladies!! Can join in on all this 2ww fun? lol I'm due for af on the 28th as well and am going crazy! Symptom spotting will be the death of me some day! lol What are all your symptoms so far if you have any? I'm really only about 6-7dpo so I guess it's just wishful thinking!


----------



## Babydust4all

Hey ladies, sorry ive not been around much, but inbetween being a taxi service for the older kids whom seem to have a better social life than me, which is soo not fair, and running around after my 14 month old who thinks its great to leave a trail of devastation where ever he goes, i havent had much time to get to the laptop!!!!!
Apart from back ache and a few cramps mixed with a wee bit of wind ive no sypmtoms!! So i dont think its worked for me this month, still early i know but ive had a feeling about my 4 previous pg everytime, soooooo think im out BUT will still be peeing on a stick just for the sheer hell of it so im not left out hehehe...

Any one else with anything to report yet???

Welcome Beckster201, if your slightly mad and like to pee on a stick you will fit in well to our happy lil home!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi to all the new ladies!!! I'm glad so many people are in this group I suppose the more of us there is the more :bfp: we will get! Need to add the new ladies to the list. How is everyone feeling today??? I'm 6dpo today woop! I'm getting even more excited now! Xxx


----------



## curly123

Morning and welcome everyone!!

10dpo today!

Exciting! Hope everyone doing okay?
:flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning all!

Well, I'm no longer sure how many DPO I am any more :wacko: but for the purposes of this thread I'll keep it to 4:thumbup:

My temperature went up again this morning, so I don't think AF is on the way, and I was a little bit dizzy earlier. Otherwise fine!


----------



## Babydust4all

Morning ladies

Looking good for you then Katie, fingers crossed!!
Jacks mummy are you gonna do a list somewhere to keep a check of how many ladies we have and how many bfp's we get??
Im thinking we will get a good few positives this month, everyone seems upbeat and positive and thats always a good sign lol


----------



## curly123

Oh hello katiekitty - must be confusing! Did you never get anything on the opks at all?
Last month I was using them before ttc this month - I didn't get anything at all although this month I did so I know they work hehe! :haha:


----------



## curly123

Hello babydust - how you feeling?


----------



## Babydust4all

Oh forgot to add im gonna start testing tuesday with ic's then IF i get a suspect line i will back it up with the frer i got yesterday....trying not to think about it, but its hard not to!! Ive no symptoms though so not looking good but still praying its gonna happen x x


----------



## mmdrago

Ok you know it's bad when you wake up in the AM and think to yourself, "ugh I wish I could just go back to sleep until I'm 10DPO."


----------



## Babydust4all

Morning Curly, im good hun thanks...how are you feeling this morning??
driving myself crazy thinking every lil pain is implantation but i know its not lol....i will be needing a padded cell by the end of next week the wait is killing me.......yet we do it month after month...crazy??? Muchly!!!! lololololol


----------



## curly123

Hahaha :haha: I'm with you on the padded cell!! LOL!

I nearly tested this morning (10dpo) but stopped myself! Want to wait until Wed if i can! 

i am feeling some things but could put them down to 'normal' stuff! Not sure about anything and going to try soooo hard to keep busy! :hangwashing:

Hehe!

Actually this is 1st ever month TTC - The 1st half of 2ww was really long! 2nd half is flying thanks to you girlies on here!!

I only have ICs...I think the same as you - if something shows I'll try another one!

FXed!!!

Hang in theremmdrago - you'll be there very soon! :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

I got zilch on the OPKs curly :nope: I'm still gonna use them next time, but I've got some ics rather than Clear Blue Digi ones.

I agree with you girls - this is the longest 2 weeks of my life!


----------



## curly123

The ics worked for me - i used clearblue too this month...it was useful for backup but actually on the same days as clearblue smileys I had reeeeaaal strong lines on the ics so they're fine I think!

Well hopefully we won't need them!!
:dust:


----------



## tilly05

katiekittykat said:


> I got zilch on the OPKs curly :nope: I'm still gonna use them next time, but I've got some ics rather than Clear Blue Digi ones.
> 
> I agree with you girls - this is the longest 2 weeks of my life!

hey katie, are u using 30miu or 20miu? I use the same ones as u, maybe get some 20miu, if u dont hve them already that is!

how u feeling 2day anyway?

tilly x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi ladies, good to see lots of new names! - Welcome! Like Jacksmummy says, lots more bfps hopefully! Wouldn't it be great if we all went through to 1st tri together!!

Jacksmummy - i'll update the list now and then do you want to maybe copy and paste it to your post on the first page so it's easier to find? - could add bfps as and when they come thru! Hope I am not taking over your thread lol! - I got a bit carried away yesterday laid in bed with my poorly tummy lol!

I am cramping today a fair bit and have loads of thick CM - 3 DPO. I'm sure it can't mean anything - it's too early. I thought the earliest you could get true symptoms was when the embryo implants which is what, about 7-10DPO??? I am a total symptom spotting nutter tho so just gonna google the earliest you can get symptoms!

That is great lots of you are nearly half way there! Will be so exciting to log back in and see some bfps! - no pressure tho lol haha!


----------



## Lucy Lu

curly123 said:


> Morning and welcome everyone!!
> 
> 10dpo today!
> 
> Exciting! Hope everyone doing okay?
> :flower:

:happydance: You are on the home straight Curly! Not long to go!


----------



## Lucy Lu

mmdrago said:


> Ok you know it's bad when you wake up in the AM and think to yourself, "ugh I wish I could just go back to sleep until I'm 10DPO."

:haha:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Just to say hi to beckster201, ezperanza, tilly05 and mamajama - I added you all to the list on page 13! Lots of baby dust to all x

PS. Let me know if I missed anyone, and sorry if I did! This group is getting so popular, there were a fair few new pages when I just logged back on! x


----------



## beckster201

Thanks for the add Lucy Lu!! It's great to have some ladies to stress over the 2ww with!! lol 
So random question, has anyone had ewcm after ovulation. Sorry if TMI but cm has been wet/sticky/dry the last couple of days and then today for some reason I had what appeared to be ewcm... weird. Just wondering what all ya'lls thoughts were on this! :)


----------



## threebirds

Hi all, oops havent been on this thread for a while. Hope u r all doin well. Im 5DPO (ovd 15th, i think). Hows the sympton spotting going ? 
Im feelin a bit sicky today... Fx
Good luck and babydust all round x


----------



## tilly05

thanks 4 adding me 2 the list :thumbup:

craved peant butter 2 day :shrug: bb's feel huge, tummy pains, could b nothing :wacko:


----------



## katiekittykat

I don't know what miu the Clear Blue ones are tilly:blush: 

I think the ic ones I've got are 20miu though. 

Little bit of sticky CM today (4DPO) but no other real symptoms.

Right - off to watch Strictly and X Factor!:happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies sorry not been chatting today I've been so busy! Its my nephews 1st bday today so we had a little party and had tea at pizza hut!! Yum feel very sick now tho defo eaten too much, well my nipples are not as sore today :( which I'm abit sad about lol anyway I realised if non of us are pregnant then we are all coming down with a bug :haha: 
Lucy lu I'm so glad your helping with the thread! I really appreciate it! Do what ever u want my darling also I can't do much as my laptop is abit broken at the moment so I'm on my blackberry. 
So everyone is doing super well at staying strong and not testing (other than me) hehe so what's everyone doing tnite? I'm going to be watching xfactor!! Xxxx hoping for everyones :bfp: this month!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya All 
Yes Im just awaiting watching the xfactor... I think Ive kind of convinced myself Im not going to be pregnant. :( but oh well you never know. Went out with my friends yesterday it was fun


----------



## Lucy Lu

So sounds like a few of us are watching X Factor (sorry to anyone in US... this won't mean a lot to you!)! I am totally hooked. Struggling to work out who is my favourite though - I like Rebecca, but Cher's 'Stay' also won me over quite a bit after all her rapping. Interested to see what she will do tonight. Who is everyone else's faves?...

...lol just realised I can talk about something other than opks, ovulation, bd'ing and DPO at the mo - sadly it is just a cheesy reality tv show, but hey ho, it all helps to pass the time...Nearly one more waiting day over ladies!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

i like rebecca and matt.... 

cher is starting to win me over


----------



## jacks mummy

I love matt!!! He's my fave! And I love cher her version of stay was amazing!! And I can't stand wagner he needs to go like 2weeks ago!!! Lol yea its nice to chat about things other than ttc let's hope some of us will make good friends in the long run! U can never have to many friends, and to anybody that lives in the usa, x factor is very much like american idol and I do belive the xfactor is coming to the u.s very soon xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

I love watching American Idol too - totally hooked on these types of programs. OH is upstairs watching tv right now - he hates them! Has just sent me a text saying 'turn that racket down, it sounds like someone is strangling a cat!'

I'm not sure about any of the acts I've seen tonight so far. Roll on Rebecca! - she needs to look more confident when she sings tho, her voice is so unique!

So anyways back to TTC (kind of!) - and a bit of a nosey question, does anyone tell their OH about this site? I am really private about it. I think he would be a bit narked if he knew I was sharing such personal info online - even tho i'm always careful about keeping anonymous! He knows I am surfing baby websites, but not that I'm posting too


----------



## jacks mummy

My oh also HATES xfactor LOL and my oh knows about this website but I don't really tell him much I don't think he knows we talk about all the private stuff we do talk about. But he's not the kind of guy to pry he just let's me get on with things. So who was ur fave tonite on the xfactor?? I quite liked cher and katie this week x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Katies hair really wasnt great but then she cant win coz other weeks the blonde with roots doesnt work either


----------



## curly123

Lol with the x factor chat - i've missed it all tonight! just got back from yum dinner out!
Hope everyone's doing okay!
Another day done....11dpo tomorrow aaaahhhh!! :happydance:


----------



## shyine

Hey ladies I just wanted to know if I can join you all. I'm doin my 1st 2ww but I have irregular cycles soooo I don't really know when af is due but I have had heavy creamy cm today which is not normal for me. Can you all look at my FF chart and tell me what you think please:shrug:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi shyine yes of course u can come wait it out with us!! I really would love to look at ur chart but I don't have a clue what I'm supposed to be looking at so I would be no help at all!! Sorry hun! But on the plus side there are lots of very helpful ladies on this thread now so I'm sure once someone sees it they will help, 
And morning to everyone hope all are feeling well this morning?! Any symptoms to report? My boobs are abit sore but other than that I feel ok (had abit of wind the last few days aswell) :haha: I'm now 7dpo!!! Woop I'm hoping that at some point next week I will see that :bfp: oooooh I'm excited for us all!! I hope we get a few as there are a few of us now! GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## curly123

Morning all! I'm feeling 'normal' lol!

Hope everyone's doing okay!

Jacksmummy - wow you're 7dpo already!

Waiting it out with you guys has really helped! 

FXed for all! :happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea its defo helped me! I'm glad the 1st week is over with cos now I no this time next week I'll be 14dpo so if I am pregnant it should show up on a test!! So I'm super excited. But if I'm not I'll just have to try again and wait the 2ww out with some of u ladies again but hopefully not all of u ;) 
Are you doing anything nice today curly123? Xx


----------



## clairmichael

Morning ladies,

OOOOOOH i have alot of PMA ive not been on here 4 a few days ive had the children this weekend there dad let them down so we had a fun packed day and now me n my daughter are snuggled in bed watchin DEAR John this site is gr8 2 pass the time with i thought i would b goin crazy by now but im doin ok this time next week ill be fx with JACKSMUMMY on our 14dpo arrrggghh lol ive been feelin sicky lots of crampin(LOTS) n last night was really uncomfortable with back pain back ache ooooh so how r my lovely likkle tww buddies xxx Jackmummy hows the syptoms amythin yet ????


----------



## curly123

Jacksmummy - I'm going out for lunch today with my cousin so that's lovely!
What about you?
My bb's are sooooo sore - but then sometimes i get that few days before af....hmm we'll see - like you said though - there's always next month!!! :haha:

Haven't tested - think i'll def wait to see if I get af this week before testing! I've waited this long :dohh:

Hehe have a lovely day ladies!

the 2nd week has gone real quick for me - hope it does for you ladies too!
:hugs:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well here I go again with my symptom spotting but last night my boob seemed to go really big and I had an intense stabbing pains through my nipples OUCH this morning hubby has commented that they are looking much more fuller but you never know could be AF. Another wave of sickness this morning oh the joys. If im not preg Im a very ill person lol


----------



## jacks mummy

I think if non of us are pregnant we are all very ill and very weird ppl I don't normally get any boob pain until 1or 2days before AF but I have had really sore nipples for about 5days now but saying that they are not as sore today but my actual boobs hurt today so I dunno!!! Ah well I can't wait til I'm 10dpo an I can take a ic and it mite show! So what is everyone else doing today? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hello everyone!

How is everyone doing? I'm just having a lazy day at home with the dogs. OH is at work, so I thought I would just laze around in my PJs until I have to go and pick him up.

I'm getting quite bad cramps today, and my temp has gone up again. At least AF isn't on the way :happydance:

Shyine - I can't find the link to your chart to have a look. xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

yep definately looks like Im ill... 

been hit with a stomach bug out of nowhere so now sat with a hot water bottle and stomach cramps boo hoo sob sob


----------



## tilly05

hey all! hope every1 is well

i agree this site is helpfull, glad im nt the only mad girl in her tww! :winkwink:

Trying NOT to think of any symptoms! ha! :haha: .....BUT....my bb's are huge! very achey upper legs last night, & woke up with a really stuffy nose, thought i had a cold, but all clear now. Im 6 dpo! :happydance:

*sigh* oh & creamy yellowish cm, last 2 days, but now gone....???

Jacks mummy - love that pic of youe LO, cute!

jasmine, hope u feel better :hugs:

yep boring lazy day for me too :sleep:

tilly xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Everyone's going on about bb pain - mine are fine! I've never had any before AF either....cramps have now gone. I feel totally normal today! Damn!


----------



## tilly05

KAITE - still v early yet hun, some people dont feel anything at all. i feel pretty normal too, apart from bb's

trying to keep busy *sigh*

re: x factor.....y is wagner still in? i heard it was cos of socil networking sites voting for him??? :shrug:

tilly x


----------



## clairmichael

evening ladies how r u all,
been on a bike ride 2 make the day go faster lol keepin my occupied on other things aswel ;) my daughters 9th bd is wed so plannin and arrangin things 4 that will keep me busy till then lol i ordered the famous ic from a website link of another lady of here think it was called sme fertility called ultra early pregnancy tests there were £4.99 incl p&p that was 4 a pk of 10 lol Ultra Early Pregnancy Tests sensitive to 10mIU/mL ive posted the link incase any1 else would like 2 look xxxx
Soooo how has every1 been hows the symptoms i more day gone now........... only 7 days left 


https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/early-pregnancy-tests/ultra-early-pregnancy-tests.html


----------



## tilly05

clairmichael said:


> evening ladies how r u all,
> been on a bike ride 2 make the day go faster lol keepin my occupied on other things aswel ;) my daughters 9th bd is wed so plannin and arrangin things 4 that will keep me busy till then lol i ordered the famous ic from a website link of another lady of here think it was called sme fertility called ultra early pregnancy tests there were £4.99 incl p&p that was 4 a pk of 10 lol Ultra Early Pregnancy Tests sensitive to 10mIU/mL ive posted the link incase any1 else would like 2 look xxxx
> Soooo how has every1 been hows the symptoms i more day gone now........... only 7 days left
> 
> 
> https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/early-pregnancy-tests/ultra-early-pregnancy-tests.html

hey, i have 5 of those 10miu ic tests, TRYING to hold out till later in the week to test! ha! 6 dpo is far far too early tho :wacko:

when r u thinking of testing?

tilly x


----------



## clairmichael

Hey tilly x

im trying to hold out untill sunday as i already tested waaaaay 2 early thur so was 3dpo lol lol ;) silly i know but im so used 2 poas i thought it might put my mind at ease but......... i didnt so no earlier than wed but gonna try my hardest 2 refrain myself till sunday what about u xxx have u had any symptoms fx :babydust: :babydust: 2 u all xx


----------



## tilly05

he....i thought the same, no earlier than wed! may have 2 give them to DH to hide :winkwink:

ummmm....my bb's felt huge & sore this morn, plus had sore throat last few days??? plus had stuffy nose this morn, thought had a cold, but gone now. other than that pretty norm. been doing some sewing to keep busy

u??? any early symptoms?

hhhmmmm....wonder who will crack & test first? :haha:......hhhmmmmm

tilly x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi ladies, sounds like everyone is keeping busy! That's good to hear. In general I feel like things are dragging - only 4 DPO - although on the plus side, 4 DPO itself has gone very quickly!

I buckled last night and tested - at 3 DPO! - I am a total nutcase :haha:. Shouldn't think I need to tell anyone what the result was! :haha:. 

Hope you are feeling a bit better Jasmine_Rose - we've just got over a sickness bug in our house - our little boy had his first morning in nursery and brought it back with him I think. Yuk, glad it is over.

Shyriner - I can't see your link to your chart - let us know and would love to take a look - will add you to our list too - it's on page 13

Well, TMI, but am off to bed for some pressure-free bd'ing! :blush: Nighty night ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

only had a small bit of felling ill and it went away apparently the yucky D stuff can be a pregnancy symptom so could be that long shot lol


----------



## shinona

Hi ladies, can I join in please? I'm trying to hold out and not test too early. I came off bcp on 26 October and got af on 29 October. I didn't finish the bcp pack though - missed last 3 or 4, I think (basically I forgot to take it one night and we decided just to bother catching up). I think I o'd about Tuesday 9 Nov although I'm no expert on this having been on bcp forever! Definitely looked like ewcm that day and the day before. 

I fell first month with ds and I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up that it'll be so easy this time too. Lots of twinges and cramps, v tired and grumpy and am soooo hungry. 

I'm going to try and hold out until Thursday, I think as we'll both be at home that morning and that'll be almost 4 weeks since af started.

Good luck to everyone else!!

x

PS Loving X factor just now too - so not getting the Wagner mania though - he's vile! Also loving I'm a celebrity too - anyone see the live trial tonight? :rofl:


----------



## stephjesse10

Hey ladies..I joined to hopefully get some support through women who are in my exact situation! I got my Clearblue easy smiley face on the 13th and 14th. We :sex: on the 5th, 7th, 9th, 12th, 13th x 2 and 14th x 2. SOO, we should be good. :happydance: 

Ive been super bloated, very gassy, twinges on my lower right side, my lower right portion of my back and my right breast has a stabbing feeling. Just today Ive started to feel more tired. I could hardly get stuff done today. Im also having a large increase in white, milky CM. My panties cant stay dry.

Hoping for a BFP!!:dust:


----------



## stephjesse10

Katiekittykat,

The last 6 DPO I have felt the gassy/bloating, achy boobs, headaches and today, POOF not much either. Ive had maybeeee slight cramping on my right side like I have the last few days. 

UGHHH, 5 more days till i get my AF...
:nope:


----------



## tilly05

hey! good 2 c some more girlies in the ttw, quite a few of us now around the 6 / 7 dpo! yay!

Its now 4am! hd 2 get up an hour ago 2 use the loo, was BUSTING! :shrug: cant get back 2 sleep :dohh:

Had a niggly headache since yest, oh & GGGGRRRRRRR, caught DH trying 2 slyley (sp?) trying 2 spit out his vitamin tablet! he thought i wasnt watching! ha! no flies on me :coolio: hes like a kid! men honestly! :nope:

good luck girlies! :hugs:

tilly x (7 dpo)


----------



## mamajama

shinona said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in please? I'm trying to hold out and not test too early. I came off bcp on 26 October and got af on 29 October. I didn't finish the bcp pack though - missed last 3 or 4, I think (basically I forgot to take it one night and we decided just to bother catching up). I think I o'd about Tuesday 9 Nov although I'm no expert on this having been on bcp forever! Definitely looked like ewcm that day and the day before.
> 
> I fell first month with ds and I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up that it'll be so easy this time too. Lots of twinges and cramps, v tired and grumpy and am soooo hungry.
> 
> I'm going to try and hold out until Thursday, I think as we'll both be at home that morning and that'll be almost 4 weeks since af started.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!
> 
> x
> 
> PS Loving X factor just now too - so not getting the Wagner mania though - he's vile! Also loving I'm a celebrity too - anyone see the live trial tonight? :rofl:

That is so funny. We have the exact same AF date, we also stopped the pill three days early and I have been having the same symptoms for the last week or so. 

Today I had some more frequent cramps which were on and off all day. BB's hurt all day and I have just been feeling crummy. May test early this month. I have a 5 day sooner in the cupboard so may just use it on tues or wed. I am not a patient person! I have gone up to "look" at the tests a couple of times already.... I held back! Dont want to waste them on an early result.

Looking forward to hearing your results.


----------



## curly123

Hehe mamjumma:haha: - looking at the tests!!

Good luck everyone!!!1

12dpo today woohoo!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Curly123 I think u should test today!!!!!!!!! Uv done sooooooo well waiting!!! When is af due? I'm now 8dpo!!!! Woop! I'm so bloody excited for us all I just can't wait to see some sticks :haha: 
Also want to welcome. The new ladies to the group!! Like I've said before if your abit crazy and love to pee on sticks u will all fit in well :) 
So how is everyone feeling today?? I've got some bad cramps feels like AF is just around the corner :cry: I'm really hoping not but I'm losing hope now, I no u can get cramps from being pregnant but these are like real period pains!! And also not much more symptoms I feel quite normal but anyway I'm still rooting for all my girls on here!!!!!! Xxx 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi ladies! Curly - I am with Jacksmummy - you are soooo patient! I am dying for you to test!!!!! Sorry, will calm myself now...

tilly05 - hope you managed to get some sleep! - Jat think half way there now tho, and possibly sooner than that! 

Hi mamajama! - impressed with your willpower! - just wasted my second test this morning on 5 DPO - someone needs to lock me up honestly!

Jacksmummy - that could be implantation pain couldn't it, at 8 DPO, would make sense. Do you ever get af pains that early? I am rooting for you - still sounds really positive to me.

Ooh and look what I found just now (I have been on b&b for too long!) - 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms-61.html

my post is no 608 - it reminded me I had very little to go on in the 2ww last time, so no symptoms are as good a sign as any symptoms this early on I reckon! Has anyone seen this thread before? It's great reading for the 2ww, although sorry if it sends anyone a bit loopy trying to compare their symptoms to those with confirmed bfps!


----------



## mmdrago

I've got the lonely 6DPO today... It feels like time is going by sooooo slow

No symptom spotting cause last time I did it I think I made myself feel all sick & crazy!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi lucy lu, I don't think I normally get AF pains this early but I was on the implant for 2years and don't really remember that far bk but I'm pretty sure it was normally 1 or 2 days before AF I would normally start cramping and I'm not due for another 6days so I'm not sure lol when is it normal to get implantation cramping? Xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ok so I've just done abit of googling and cramps at 7-10dpo is quite a good sign of pregnancy!! Soooo I'm feeling abit more positive thank u lucy lu!! Uv made me feel much better and abit more hopeful I really thought I was out! This is why I love this site because you learn so much from other people!! So ladies I may be bk in the race still got cramping now they started last nite while I was cooking tea so I'm hoping they bugger off soon :haha: so is it after implantation that your body starts to release the pregnancy hormone? I tested this morning @ 8dpo and got a bfn but I've decided now I'm not testing again until 12dpo on friday! I'm actually going to give my OH my sticks and tell him not to give them bk till friday lol xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

yeah only start to realease preg hormone after implantation so cant get a BFP unitil then. 


On my side of things Im not even sure what day po I actually am... but Im thinking I might be more than I think..... 

Im on day 24 of my cycle ... my breasts are like they belong to someone else took me 3 bras this morning to find one I could fit in due to them being so big. Waves of sickness most of this morning... could be to do with the nasty D stuff I got yesterday but who knows...


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi jasmine_rose why don't u try take a test hun and see what that says! Good luck chick that would be a nice suprise I'm sure hehe xx


----------



## Jellysecret

I am also 8dpo today, i tested this morning but got a bfn. I dont think i can hold out any longer and know I will test again tomorrow. 

Not really had any symptoms this month other than weeing a lot the past two days lol 

good luck everyone :D


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Just made that suggestion to Hubby he says Nooooo 
so guess Im waiting until Im at least late


----------



## jacks mummy

Jasmine rose if I was u I would be sneaking out and getting one hahahaha but that's just me! And jellysecret don't be sad 8dpo is really early I just figured out today u can't get hormone until implantation and implantation only happens around 8dpo so don't get down hun try not to test again till 12dpo xx


----------



## Jellysecret

I know, i just couldn't wait any longer lol 

I had a dip in temps yesterday so kinda hoping it could be implantation.

:dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

I put a dummy temp on my chart for tomorrow and FF has detected ovulation!! :happydance: So assuming my temp stays up tomorrow, I o'd on cd29. We only BD'd on Friday though, so it'd be a miracle if we caught it :nope:

The downside to this is that I'm not 6DPO, only 2DPO. But at least something is happening!

Watch this space ladies!


----------



## KellyW1977

oooh exciting! Im 8DPO and trying so hard not to test!! gonna wait untill Next Monday so ill be 15dpo if I can!! well thats if the witch doesnt get me before LOL! x


----------



## curly123

Hello girls! :flower:

Thank you Jacksmummy and lucylu!! I'm holding out until Wed!! That's if I don't get af!
I've come this far I'm gonna wait!!

Good luck everyone!! :happydance:

Wooohoooooooo!!! :haha: .... mad yes - that's what we all are LOL!
:hugs:


----------



## curly123

AF due wed..... Fxed!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Fingers crossed for all of u!!! I really hope we get some bfps!!! Katie I'm glad you have finally ovulated hun! Even if it does set u back abit! Atleast if it dosnt happen this month you will know abit more for next time! But I'm still rooting for my ttc buddy :hugs:
I've still got cramping and I'm feeling abit bloated but that's all really how is everyone else feeling? Xxx
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

curly123; well done on waiting 

Im due AF any time from friday ish

pass few months since MC ive been really irregular. Ive had a 47 day cycle a 27 days and a 17 days so I dont have a norm to go on ...


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> he....i thought the same, no earlier than wed! may have 2 give them to DH to hide :winkwink:
> 
> ummmm....my bb's felt huge & sore this morn, plus had sore throat last few days??? plus had stuffy nose this morn, thought had a cold, but gone now. other than that pretty norm. been doing some sewing to keep busy
> 
> u??? any early symptoms?
> 
> hhhmmmm....wonder who will crack & test first? :haha:......hhhmmmmm
> 
> tilly x

:cry::cry::cry::wacko: i cracked lol said BFN!!!! :cry::cry:
Im soooooo disapointed with myself i came home frm work and my new ic had arrived n b4 i knew it my oh was opening the packet n i was poas arrrrrrgggghhh i so so so hope it was a false neg ive had lots of crampin 2day n i feel strangly sickkkky :sleep: 2 1 thing tho:sleep: is ive had a increase in cm which i have seen on my thingy below is a sign so fx still lol hearburn/indegestion 2 blah!! how have u been feelin how r the other lovelys xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks jacks mummy :hugs: I'll keep you all updated on what happens tomorrow! x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

clairmichael said:


> tilly05 said:
> 
> 
> he....i thought the same, no earlier than wed! may have 2 give them to DH to hide :winkwink:
> 
> ummmm....my bb's felt huge & sore this morn, plus had sore throat last few days??? plus had stuffy nose this morn, thought had a cold, but gone now. other than that pretty norm. been doing some sewing to keep busy
> 
> u??? any early symptoms?
> 
> hhhmmmm....wonder who will crack & test first? :haha:......hhhmmmmm
> 
> tilly x
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::wacko: i cracked lol said BFN!!!! :cry::cry:
> Im soooooo disapointed with myself i came home frm work and my new ic had arrived n b4 i knew it my oh was opening the packet n i was poas arrrrrrgggghhh i so so so hope it was a false neg ive had lots of crampin 2day n i feel strangly sickkkky :sleep: 2 1 thing tho:sleep: is ive had a increase in cm which i have seen on my thingy below is a sign so fx still lol hearburn/indegestion 2 blah!! how have u been feelin how r the other lovelys xxx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Dont worry about the Bfn its really really early yet ... you ca get all those symptoms way before you get pregnant enough to show on a test...try leave it till 11dpo and you might get a faint line.


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there ladies how u all doing tnite?? Another day down!! :happydance: so has anyone got any new symptoms? Or has anyone tested? Xx


----------



## mardy

I just thought I'd let you all know my symptoms. They are (in no particular order)
Cramping, hip ache, oily skin, nausea, constipation, twinges in my abdomen, heavy BBs, frequent urination, heartburn, headache, hunger, sore throat, stuffy nose, bleeding gums..... the list goes on.

I HAVE THESE EVERY MONTH BEFORE AF ARRIVES!!

Sorry for the vent - I am 5dpo, and I have all these 'symptoms.' It is VERY frustrating. I have been writing them down so that I can compare them if we don't get lucky this month. The only ones that stand out this month are the frequent urination (never get that) and the fact that my BBs are not sore. When I was pregnant with my 7 year old daughter, I distinctly remember thinking 'oooh I'm late...and why are my boobs not sore?' :winkwink:

The wait is driving me mad already. Hope you girls are all holding out! Oh and I tested last night, negative derrr. No idea why I would do the test. I told my husband I was just checking to see if the internet cheapies I bought were working. Naturally, he thinks I'm a fruit!

:haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

All good and largely symptom free over here! But then if I'm only actually 2DPO that's what I would expect lol

Can't wait to go to bed and wake up and take my temperature. FX ov will finally be confirmed!


----------



## curly123

Hello all! Getting increasingly nervous to test...still waiting til Wed!
Good luck everyone aaaaahhhhhhhh :dohh:


----------



## jacks mummy

Well mardy that lady is ALOT of symptoms! I really hope u are pregnant this month or u will of suffered for nothing but it does sound promising!!! Good luck!! X
Katiekittykat I'm also keeping my fingers crossed for ur ov!! I really hope its rite this time have u got any opk's? Xx
Curly123 how many dpo will u be on wednesday?? I'm really nervous for u darling but you just remember we are all in the same boat and we will be here for you whatever the result but I REALLY HOPE U GET YOUR :bfp: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Ive got serious ailen boobs all I need is more nipples and ill be sure I was abducted and altered in my sleep a few days ago lol 

just hoping its not just AF on its way


----------



## curly123

Oh thank you Jacksmummy!! :flower:
I'll be 14dpo and due af on that day...
So nervous now....more because I reaaaally don't want af!

Can't believe I'm going into 13dpo tomorrow - come ooooooon!! :dohh:

Jasminerose - alien boobs hehe! mine are sore too...but usually are...I also noticed veins but have never even looked for them before LOL! So they were prob there the whole time!

Really want a coffee...../wine/bfp LOLLLLLL!!! :haha:

How you jacksmummy - still sicky? 

This was funny yesterday - I went into chemist to buy some frers - never bought them before as only ordered cheapies online so had to ask the man behind the desk where they were and if they had any....anyway he said ' yes darling they're over there' so I looked and he could see I was nervy weirdo so he showed me....paid and put them in my bag....he said 'good luck - then winked - I hope you get the answer you want'....LOL!!!! That was in front of the whole queue :dohh: :haha:


----------



## mamajama

I thought this morning would be late enough to get a positive test with a FRER but no! NEGATIVE! With not knowing when exactly I O'ed, it makes it a little difficult. All I know is that I had EWCM on the 9th and 11th and OH and I went wild that week :happydance:

I figure I will just not think about it for the next couple of days winkwink: ) Fat Chance! I still have 3 clear blue that I can try out in the next couple of days. 

I still have sore BB's and am still crampy, exhausted, back ache , very MOODY! Not sure what is going on.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi mardy and jellysecret - welcome to our little poas-aholic group! Peeing loads was my first symptom with our son jelly secret &#8211; the only thing I properly noticed before missed af! Good sign!

Hiya to everyone else. Glad I helped, jacksmummy &#8211; sorry I took a little while to get back on here so glad you found your answer. Hope I didn&#8217;t get your hopes up if it doesn&#8217;t turn out to be implantation cramping, but I reckon it does sound pretty positive. I don&#8217;t think everyone feels implantation, but it&#8217;s totally realistic to, especially if you are watching out for pg signs.

Jasmine_Rose &#8211; wow you could get bfp really soon if you do turn out to be further along than you think in cycle

Clairmichael &#8211; def don&#8217;t worry about bfn &#8211; 7 DPO is pretty early. I reckon you are still very much in the running!

Katiekittykat &#8211; glad you are getting some answers, even if it means a bit of a longer wait x

Mamajama &#8211; sorry to hear about bfn. Hang in there. Sounds like you are about 10 DPO??? &#8211; still could easily be a false negative.

Curly &#8211; I am gonna try and take a leaf out of your book. Sounds really sensible to wait &#8211; I really admire your willpower. I had really long and irregular cycles when we were trying for our DS, so was really hard to know when to test, and I started remembering today the disheartening series of bfns. I don&#8217;t want to see another one of those (think I would rather see af!) so I am really going to do my best not to test before the day af is due &#8211; which is 1st Dec!... All right, i am gonna fail miserably at this because my urge to poas is gonna take over, but here goes &#8211; gotta try!!!!!!...

This nasty stomach bug our son caught has now spread to OH and my mum! Part of me thinks it is maybe better not to be pregnant if I had this right at the beginning &#8211; the other part of me keeps asking why did I not throw up or have diarhhoea with it like the rest of our family &#8211; it was just nausea for me &#8211; so maybe it is pregnancy! &#8211; but it can&#8217;t be, as I felt sick at 2 DPO &#8211; there&#8217;s no way morning sickness would show up that early &#8211; the embryo would just be floating about in the tubes not even attached to my body LOL!!

If anyone is still reading, sorry for my essay tonight! Take care ladies, one day closer to testing! Hope we get some exciting news on the thread this week! Crossing my fingers and toes for us all! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

curly123 said:


> This was funny yesterday - I went into chemist to buy some frers - never bought them before as only ordered cheapies online so had to ask the man behind the desk where they were and if they had any....anyway he said ' yes darling they're over there' so I looked and he could see I was nervy weirdo so he showed me....paid and put them in my bag....he said 'good luck - then winked - I hope you get the answer you want'....LOL!!!! That was in front of the whole queue :dohh: :haha:

:dohh: :blush:


----------



## Lucy Lu

How are you doing today tilly05? Must be sleepy after last night! x


----------



## tilly05

Lucy Lu said:


> How are you doing today tilly05? Must be sleepy after last night! x

hi lucy lu hun. yes im shattered! had a very good dy tho. DH took me shopping :happydance: so i bought some nice things, kept my mind off things! 2 day went really fast

so, gonna sleep well 2nite :thumbup:

bought some good hpts, clearblue? i think? cant b bothered 2 go & c what they r, far far too tired! LOL! But hope they will come in handy later on in the week, as i only have ic's

no symptoms really, apart from my front top teeth feel like they r gonna drop out any minute! very sensitive gums, v v v strange!

everyone ok? any symptoms? oh & v hungry all the time....:shrug:

fx girlies! tilly xxx (7dpo)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Dont you just wish there was just a way to just know


----------



## tilly05

Jasmine_rose, I know hun.....time is ticking by soooooo slow! :growlmad:

ive convinced myself im not pg. I have read some posts on here of people with symptoms etc & then get a BFN! Gutted. So really trying to stay pos, but u r so right, it would be good to know from 1 dpo! lol!

Hope u r well 2day, & all the other tww girlies on this thread :hugs:

Tilly xxx (7dpo)


----------



## mmdrago

Well yest morning I had a dip in my temps and it went way up this morning... So I am hopeful!!! 6DPO... oh why can't I be 14DPO yet lol :dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c32b

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31c32b/?i=4082993&


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there my lovely ladies!!
Well I've got abit of news.. I know I said I wasn't gonna pee on another stick till friday BUT I did test this morning with an ic and I got a faint pink second line!!!!!! OMG sooooo I started freaking out that it was wrong so I dipped another in the same wee and got one on that too!!! And as the urine was going down the stick it showed up and after 5mins when all the pink dye had gone it was still there!!!! I can't actually believe it but I'm not getting too excited until I see it on a clearblue digi which I'm gonna try on friday I'll be 12dpo and 2day from AF but I am going to buy a first response for tomoro morning and let u girls no how it goes!!! Lots of love and :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## Jellysecret

Lucy Lu said:


> Hi mardy and jellysecret - welcome to our little poas-aholic group! Peeing loads was my first symptom with our son jelly secret  the only thing I properly noticed before missed af! Good sign!

Yeah I really hope so, its pretty much the only symptom I have at the minute. I've completly lost my PMA and didn't even want to test this morning as im so sure im out this month!

awww wow Jacks mummy - congrats to you! :happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Thank you jellysecret!I'm just totally freaking out!!! I just don't no what to do with myself I NEVER expected it to happen yet not really and half of me is thinking its obviously wrong and half of me is thinking I've taken a test every morning since 4dpo and I've never even had a shadow and now I have 2 ic's both with faint pink lines xxx


----------



## curly123

Jackmummy OMG!!!!! Yippeeeeee!! 

Hurry up and do a clearblue!!
:happydance:

And thank you so so much lucy lu for the support!! it's hard waiting and i just keep thinking af round the corner....well we'll see tomorrow hopefully!!!

GL EVERYONE!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Jellysecret

No i'm sure its not wrong, def sounds like a positive to me hun. :hugs:

Bet ya so excited :D

So are you 9dpo? Making me wish I had tested this morning now haha

Do you have many symptoms yet? I just have nothing not even usual AF signs which is due Thurs.


----------



## jacks mummy

Well the only symptoms I've had are sore nipples since 2dpo, also been tired the last 2days was that tired yest I didn't even do the washing up lol also had bad cramping 7/8dpo but that's about it really, the cramps were that bad yest I honestly thought AF was gunna show!! I thought I was out! I don't think the digi will show yet so I'm going to buy a first response today, gunna hold my wee from now until I can't take it any more and try one of them I think I'll believe it more if I see it on a frer!!
Good luck to everyone else I'm so rooting for you all!!! And yes I'm 9dpo or 10dpo if I go from my 1st smiley face but I've been counting from my 2nd smiley face x


----------



## curly123

Okay...so I caved and tested....
:bfp:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for being so supportive and hurry up and get yoursssssss!!!

OMGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

OMG yeyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! Let's hope I keep getting 2lines then we can be bump buddies!!!!! Yey!!!! I'm so happy for u!!!! I bought some frer tests but I'm going to wait until tmoro morning hopfully in the next couple of days I'll be able to announce my bfp aswell cos I'm not trusting my ic's 100% xxx


----------



## curly123

Thank you!!!! I can't believe it!!! :happydance:

So funny, I already peed this morning and thought oh well i'll wait til tomorrow....your post made me think I might as well try today! :haha:

ANyway, used the cheapie and frer dipped them both in a bit of wee tmi I squeezed out......I immediately thought to myself....look just chill it'sprob gonna be neg.....I saw the pink test line on cheapie and didn't see anything else for about 2 seconds....I walked out of the bathroom and said to my OH 'can you go in there in 3 minutes and 10 minutes please!' anyway.....he went in and said 'what's supposed to be there' I said 2 lines...he then didn't say anything so i looked- and there they were - cheapie was strong and the frer's line was just a tiny bit lighter then the control line!!! CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!
Burst into tears!!! :haha:
Now I know I wasn't going mad throughout these last 2 weeks!!!!!!

Supposed to be booking our wedding in for srping!! Don'tknow what to do now!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## curly123

Keep updating with your results!! FXed!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Hi there my lovely ladies!!
> Well I've got abit of news.. I know I said I wasn't gonna pee on another stick till friday BUT I did test this morning with an ic and I got a faint pink second line!!!!!! OMG sooooo I started freaking out that it was wrong so I dipped another in the same wee and got one on that too!!! And as the urine was going down the stick it showed up and after 5mins when all the pink dye had gone it was still there!!!! I can't actually believe it but I'm not getting too excited until I see it on a clearblue digi which I'm gonna try on friday I'll be 12dpo and 2day from AF but I am going to buy a first response for tomoro morning and let u girls no how it goes!!! Lots of love and :dust: xxxxxx

omg omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup: yeyyyyyy oh im so so very excited 4 u ive held out 2day ive poas everyday since sunday :wacko: so im gonna leave it till fri as it just depresses me ooooh fx jacksmummy but i think its a:thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Thank you jellysecret!I'm just totally freaking out!!! I just don't no what to do with myself I NEVER expected it to happen yet not really and half of me is thinking its obviously wrong and half of me is thinking I've taken a test every morning since 4dpo and I've never even had a shadow and now I have 2 ic's both with faint pink lines xxx

:happydance::happydance: how many dpo r u 2day then hun xxx


----------



## clairmichael

curly123 said:


> Okay...so I caved and tested....
> :bfp:
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for being so supportive and hurry up and get yoursssssss!!!
> 
> OMGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup: yey curly im so plzzzzzzd 4 u huni all the :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: must b workin can u all send some my way :cry: ive been poas since sat/sun not done 1 2day didnt want 2 get upset its my daughters bd 2morrow so hopefully can hold off till thurs so that will make me 10dpo i think lol x CONGRATS MY TTC buddies curly n jacks mummy xxxxxxxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## curly123

Thank you clairmichael!!! :happydance::happydance:

GL to you!!!!!!!

Hope your daughter has fab bday tomorrow!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## threebirds

oooh ladies, v excited for jacks mummy and curly )
hope you get confirmation soon jack's mummy
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
i dont feel remotely preg, in fact i feel so unpreg i might even have a small glass of wine. tww is really dragging now.
but hearing other people's good news is so wonderful!!
good luck everyone xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Thank you so much hun! I'm just hoping my frer shows a line tmoro morn then I will let myself get excited!! Hehe and I'm 9dpo I had NOTHING on my test yest so fingers crossed lady! Its all very exciting xxx sending lots and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

WOW how exciting Curly and Jacks mummy I hope it stays with lovely lines on 

Day 25 of cycle 

Today I for some reason spent the day thinking there is nooo way Im pregnant. Felt quite crampy and sicky again today and Im really really wet underneath... so expected AF In fact keep going to the bathroom to check if Im bleeding I feel so wet.. but really oddly my vagina is very strangely swollen.. its not sore or itchy.. Any ideas people?? I know probably too much info but we tell each other everything.


----------



## mamajama

Wow! Congrats everyone. 

I went to bed last night with an aweful metal taste in my mouth. Felt like I had eaten a spoon for dinner. Then this am woke with a migraine of a headache and a tummy ache. A flu type bug is running through my household right now so maybe that explains the tummy ache.

Wont be testing till at least Thursday as I have the disappointment. 

Great job ladies! Hope to join you both soon!:flower:


----------



## mamajama

Meant to say "hate the disappointment" 

Its too early to be up for me right now


----------



## beckster201

Hey ladies!! Looks like everyones 2ww is coming along nicely! Does anyone know the percentage of women that get a bfp 10dpo?? I've been googling it but cant seem to really find anything?


----------



## jacks mummy

Well jasmine I've heard being pregnant can make u swell abit but I'm not sure to be honest hun! I spent most of yest thinking I was out hun felt as if af was just around the corner with the cramping and all that plus it just all felt really heavy like when af is due, I just always remember when I was pregnant with my son I never took a test for ages because we wernt trying for him and I just felt like my period was on the way so thought I'd just wait the 4weeks went by and I thought hmm I've not had a period in I long time and I'm due again so I took a pregnancy test and both lines were so strong!! I nearly fell off the toilet seat then I went out and bought 7mone tests cos I couldn't understand how on earth I was pregnant??!! Lol anyway all I'm trying to say is no matter how you feel it could all be normal so I hope u are I really do!
Mamajama the metal taste also is a good sign! I've heard women get that so fingers crossed for u too!!! Xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Beckster201 I'm not sure the percentage but I no from this site most women don't get much until 12-15dpo so don't worrie hun, have u taken a test?? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations curly and jacksmummy! So pleased for both of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We'll have to wait a bit longer for me, I'm afraid. FF have confirmed that I ov'd on cd29, but advise against testing until 9 December, which will be 18DPO!

I might crack and test before :blush: but it puts me right back to 3DPO today :nope:


----------



## beckster201

Thanks Jacks Mummy!! No, I haven't tested yet because I know that if I test today and its negative, I'm going to keep wondering if I tested to early and I am still pregnant! I swear I'm gonna end up in the loony bin lol! 

My pms symptoms confuse the heck out of me too. For some reason, I don't have steady pms symptoms every month so I never know if they're pg symptoms or pms. Like this month my breasts/nipples have been sore since ovulation and have steadily gotten worse where as most months they only get sore about 4 days to a week before af. So I'm hoping this month is a good sign!! Sorry this post was super long! lol


----------



## Babydust4all

Congrats Jacksmummy and curly, so pleased for you both....:thumbup:
I think im out this month as ive tested a few times 3 super faint positives and 1 neg,( 2 pos yesterday with ics and 1 today:happydance:,but also 1 negs yesterday with frer:nope:) but i think im just coming down with a cold....my lips are so dry its unreal. My back has been killing me for a week so much so that i turned the mattress yesterday!! And feeling sick in the afternoons, but then im not really eating right so i either feel sick or get terrible heartburn... So i think thats it for me, hubby is unsure if he wants to carry on trying as ive been so up and down this last 5 days...Happy when we both saw lines then crashed back down to reality with the negs.....He says we have 4 kids already and we dont need to put ourselves through this stress!! Soo unless a miracle is about to happen im out FOREVER.......:cry::cry::cry:
Gonna use my last frer on friday. Not testing again until then as i cant stand this stress. I will be 12dpo..i guess if i dont work by then it aint never gonna work as im due on sunday????:dohh:
Anyway enough of my miserableness, back to the happiness of both of your BFPS...congrats again ladies, heres hoping you both have healthy 9 months and good luck to all the others ladies trying....looks to be a positve thread so GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL XXXXXXXX


----------



## NellyO

Wow, congratulations ladies!! How exciting!! :happydance:
I'm trying really hard not to test until Thursday (11dpo) ,although this has tempted me!
No, I shall stick it out and wait! I've had no symptoms at all so I'm not overly hopeful. 
Still it's so lovely to hear some people are getting their :bfp:!
And to those who are still waiting like me, baby dust!!! I'm sure it'll happen soon!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Well babydust4all I think u sound pregnant and I'm almost 100%sure the frer less sensitive than ic's I've seen people on here 16dpo with faint lines, I think your are pregnant but that's just my opinion we will see on friday!! I really hope u are!!! Xx. 
:dust: for all!!! Xxx


----------



## Babydust4all

I can only hope so Jacks, this is my last chance!!! 
Looking forward to seeing your test tomorrow shining brightly with 2 lines x x


----------



## 4LOVEY

I am due for AF on the 27th and I am hoping and praying! Here are the symptoms I have been having so far.
1-4dpo nothing
5-8dpo uterine twinges and left boob swollen (whaaaa???) Every other day I have a rush of clear watery CM (TMI?!) My uterus feels swollen, my pants are uncomfortable, and I find it hard to sleep on my stomach. 
9dpo ate lunch, then lost lunch-literally! Just the smell of other ppls food make me so sick
10dpo uteris feels like it is swollen CP is high, hard to reach and feels medium soft BFN
Any advice or hope would be appreciated!!


----------



## curly123

I am soo excited for everyone!!! :happydance:

4lovely welcome!! Sound preggo to me!! Good luck!

Oh I am so so hoping that the luck carries on for all of us on this thread - how wonderful to be able to share all our worries and news - Thank you so much girls! Crying lOL!!!

:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## jacks mummy

Welcome 4lovey! Hope ur feeling well! Well all ur symptoms sound very positive! I'll keep my fingers crossed for u!! 
Anyway ladies I showed OH my sticks and after some squinting he looked at me and said "is that it, I was expecting it to be abit darker" and I said well if u can see it then that's great news cos men are crap at seeing lines!!! I don't think he believes me that even a faint line can be a positive!! Lol and I did try to explain that I'm only 9dpo :haha: but I'm really happy he can see it and its not just me, 
Well I've now been holding my wee since 12.30 so nearly 7hours and I'm getting pretty desperate lol but I'm trying to hold aslong as I poss can so I can test again, if I thought for 1 second I'd be able to get thru the nite with out wetting the bed I would :haha: but I don't think its possible!!!! Anyway I'll keep all u ladies updated and thank you to everyone for your support I'm beginning to become quite attached to u all :hugs: xxx
:dust: :dust: :dust: for all xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also nellyo keep strong and hopfully like curly you will get a fab :bfp: fx'd xx
Katiekittykat I'm just glad you no now that you have defo ovulated! And I don't mind waiting alittle longer for you result!! Fx'd xx
Xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I must say you are making me dying to test but I will not crack lol


----------



## clairmichael

I know how u feel but i wouldnt keep strong..... im addicted 2 poas n have neen doin so since sat but i was only 5 or 6 dpo lol as u can imagine BFN :( im gonna keep my strength and test fri i think xxxxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Congrats Ladies sooooo very exciting xxxx


----------



## beckster201

Jacks Mummy and Curly, what dpo are you guys?? :) Sooooo happy for you both!!!


----------



## shinona

mamajama said:


> Wont be testing till at least Thursday as I have the disappointment.
> 
> Great job ladies! Hope to join you both soon!:flower:

Hi Mamajama! I saw your earlier post to me but didn't get a chance to respond. How funny that we're on the same dates! I am planning on testing on Thursday morning too. Shall we be poas buds then?? 

CONGRATS to Curly123 and JAcksmummy - fab news!!!

I've had no symptoms today although still as grumpy as anything.

xx


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm 9dpo and curly is abit further on can't remember off the top of my head how many dpo r u? X


----------



## mamajama

shinona said:


> mamajama said:
> 
> 
> Wont be testing till at least Thursday as I have the disappointment.
> 
> Great job ladies! Hope to join you both soon!:flower:
> 
> Hi Mamajama! I saw your earlier post to me but didn't get a chance to respond. How funny that we're on the same dates! I am planning on testing on Thursday morning too. Shall we be poas buds then??
> 
> CONGRATS to Curly123 and JAcksmummy - fab news!!!
> 
> I've had no symptoms today although still as grumpy as anything.
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Sounds like a plan! I caved and tested on Monday but I think it was too early. With my other kids I always got an early reading but this month seems different. 

Looking forward to seeing your update on Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## clairmichael

Oooooh im fed up 2night im gonna hold my 3x a night toilet stops n test in the morn im really if i dnt get my bfp this month oh has suggested that we stop ttc untill after the wedding so that means 6 months arrrrrgggghhhh :( :( :(


----------



## beckster201

jacks mummy said:


> I'm 9dpo and curly is abit further on can't remember off the top of my head how many dpo r u? X

I should be around 10dpo... I want to poas soooo bad! I think I'm going to have dh tie me to a chair so I can resist the urge!! lol 

That's soooo great that you got a bfp at 9dpo!!! :)


----------



## curly123

Hello ladies!! Hold tight if you can and if not just do it! We're all here to support each other!! That's what Jacksmummy said to me yesterday when i was crapping myself about testing and it really helped me!

I am 13dpo beckster!

Funny i did a clearblue tonight - couldn't wait til tomorrow!! It said Pregnant 2-3weeks!!! I thought I only OVed 13 days ago! Wonder if that means anything!

Oh Jacksmummy - really hoping for your confirmation on Fri when you do the digi!

So much :dust: to all! 

xxxxx


----------



## shinona

mamajama said:


> shinona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamajama said:
> 
> 
> Wont be testing till at least Thursday as I have the disappointment.
> 
> Great job ladies! Hope to join you both soon!:flower:
> 
> Hi Mamajama! I saw your earlier post to me but didn't get a chance to respond. How funny that we're on the same dates! I am planning on testing on Thursday morning too. Shall we be poas buds then??
> 
> CONGRATS to Curly123 and JAcksmummy - fab news!!!
> 
> I've had no symptoms today although still as grumpy as anything.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I caved and tested on Monday but I think it was too early. With my other kids I always got an early reading but this month seems different.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your update on Thursday :thumbup:Click to expand...

What number are you trying for now? This is #2 for me. Ds is 16 months.


----------



## beckster201

Curly- you may have said this in previous posts, but what are your symptoms right now?? I'm symptom spotting like there's no tomorrow and could use someone to compare too!!! lol


----------



## curly123

Hi beckster...

Well I was convinced that i was just 'feeling' what i wanted to feel but from about 4dpo I felt quite tired...it got better but I remember that, i felt dizzy/lightheaded a few times (normal for me sometimes low bld pressure but not as much as this)...:wacko:
around 7/8 dpo in the morning TMI ALERT i noticed a few spots of bld where I'd been sleeping in bed..(sleep naked LOL tmi!):haha:
around 7/8dpo started to feel just slightly sicky at night...it happened most days from then on and since yesterday has got worse - can't seem to digest food properly...heartburn etc...

Also which i found really weird...I started having really vivid dreams and remembering them when i woke up...hardly ever remember....

I honestly thought I had managed to imagine some of them although had a secret hopeful feeling!

Oh and had a few cramps off and on as well - thought AF was coming yesterday!

WOw longwinded - I'm so glad all those feelings weren't me being crazy!!!:haha:

When you going to test?

xx


----------



## mamajama

shinona said:


> mamajama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shinona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamajama said:
> 
> 
> Wont be testing till at least Thursday as I have the disappointment.
> 
> Great job ladies! Hope to join you both soon!:flower:
> 
> Hi Mamajama! I saw your earlier post to me but didn't get a chance to respond. How funny that we're on the same dates! I am planning on testing on Thursday morning too. Shall we be poas buds then??
> 
> CONGRATS to Curly123 and JAcksmummy - fab news!!!
> 
> I've had no symptoms today although still as grumpy as anything.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I caved and tested on Monday but I think it was too early. With my other kids I always got an early reading but this month seems different.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your update on Thursday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> What number are you trying for now? This is #2 for me. Ds is 16 months.Click to expand...

This is #3 for us. I had a super weird feeling this afternoon that made me really want to grab a test! I have been having sore bb's and metalic taste in my mouth for the last couple of days... well this afternoon, i could have ripped these suckers off completely and I had to brush my teeth three times as the taste was so bad that I was sick to my stomach. I have three tests left so maybe just for fun I will poas tomorrow am too :winkwink: you never know :)

Hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Really excited for you curly 

I really hope Im not imagining all my symptoms... convinced AF will be starting though and if it does looks like its not going to be a great one... had cramps on and off for days now and I dont usually get them.. except the day of.


----------



## curly123

Thanks jasmine! SOunds good for you though - when are you due af/test date hun?

By the way - i might actually be due on my birthday - 3rd august hehe that's so funny!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

oooh Curly and jacksmummy! - Wow wow wow!!!! Soooo excited for you both. Big congratulations! I couldn't get on the laptop last night and we are going out in 5 mins so I have just skim read pages and pages of the thread.

Must have been implantation cramps jacksmummy! - how exciting you could feel little babba attaching! I know I am gonna cave now way before af is due!

Curly - might be wrong, but if it says 2-3 weeks, doesn't that mean that there is loads of HCG hormone, so little one is looking very healthy! - I thought the date HPTs used the amount of HCG in your urine to estimate how far along you are, so your HCG must be rising really well.

Right gotta go - catch up properly later! Lots of luck and baby dust to everyone else! Remember no one is out until af rears its ugly head! x

PS mamajama - just saw what you said about metallic taste! isn't that a classic sign, fingers crossed!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

curly123 said:


> Thanks jasmine! SOunds good for you though - when are you due af/test date hun?
> 
> By the way - i might actually be due on my birthday - 3rd august hehe that's so funny!
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Hiya Curly and the girlies 

Day 26 of cycle today but I dont have a norm so who knows when Im due on... any time now me thinks. last cycle was 17 days the one before that was 27. Hubby has banned me from testing till Dec but going mad symtom spotting and feeling grotty. 

Today the yuckiness is continuing only instead of just feeling sick today I have that feeling you get before your sick where you get too much salvia and your cheeks spasm so not a happy bunny. Still got mild cramps but so far dont seem as wet as yesterday. Boobs are still full but not so sore or full under my arms anymore. I must say if this is an evil AF on its way its being very unusual... I would usually be starting to put premensual weight on by down seen as my lower abdomen is swelling and the size of my boobs but Im loosing weight .... must be the sicky feeling stopping me eating the countless trips to the bathroom with diarrhea... Im painting a lovely picture arent I lol. Oh and did I mention the swollen vagina ...whats with that. 

All in all its only day 26 and Ive had enough now...either be pregnant body or have an AF but whatever it is get on with it and leave me alone :shrug::growlmad:


----------



## Babydust4all

Caved used my last frer and a big fat negative as i thought, so thats it for me i am defo out for good.

Good luck to you both curly and jacks, wish you all the best, an dgood luck for all the other ladies trying...

Im done with everything now so i wont be on again, its just to hard, but im thankful for the 4 gorgeous kiddies i have, and can now concentrate on being with them rather than ttc taking over my mind 24/7..

GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATS X X


----------



## tilly05

hey all, was not on here yest

:happydance:OMG! WELL DONE JACKS MUMMY & CURLY!!!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance:
CONGRATS TO U BOTH XXXXXXXX soooooo happy 4 u both xxxx

I caved in & tested 2day on a ic, im 9dpo, BFN ! :growlmad:
BUT IT STILL VV EARLY - RIGHT?

(soz 4 all the caps!)

no symtpoms, apart from really hungry all the time, cp is high. bb's heavy, as i said the other day, my front top teeth felt like they were goin 2 fall out! :haha: my DH things im crazy! [-(. im gonna feel silly if im not pg!

The tests i bougt the other day were clearblue +plus, too early 2 use them???? is it? dont want 2 waste them! only got 3, can get more i suppose. does anyone know what miu these tests are?

but ic has a v v v v v slight line, prob evap :wacko:

hope everyone is ok, thanks girlies, FX for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tilly x (soz 4 all the q's & long post! :winkwink:)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Babydust4all said:


> Caved used my last frer and a big fat negative as i thought, so thats it for me i am defo out for good.
> 
> Good luck to you both curly and jacks, wish you all the best, an dgood luck for all the other ladies trying...
> 
> Im done with everything now so i wont be on again, its just to hard, but im thankful for the 4 gorgeous kiddies i have, and can now concentrate on being with them rather than ttc taking over my mind 24/7..
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATS X X


sorry to hear that but you know if your ticker is correct its still really early to be testing not that Im trying to keep you stringing along... if you are you are but you wont know till AF comes. I know where your coming from though Ive got 3 kids and in the past few weeks Ive been obsessed with having another baby I tell a lie obsessed since I had my MC but too afraid to try again until this month. Just really would love my hubby to be a Daddy he says hes fine sharing mine but then every so often he'll say how much he really wants to be a Dad. Goodluck with what ever comes your way xxx


----------



## Babydust4all

Thanks Jasmine rose, my ticker is correct, i know i still have until sunday but just have a feeling im out, i dont feel pg like i have before, i think its because hubby has said thats it, no more stress......i dont want to put all my hopes on it, said i wsnt gonna test till friday but couldnt do it, its all i think about, so i think its best to say its over, move on and if sunday comes and i get af then im not gonna be dissappointed iykwim lol.....

Thanks for your kind words, i really do wish you all the best luck in the world, and that you get your bfp very soon. Im sorry for your loss, but atleast you are now ready to try again, and next time it will all be fine and you hold a wee baby at the end of the 9 months x x x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Babydust4all said:


> Thanks Jasmine rose, my ticker is correct, i know i still have until sunday but just have a feeling im out, i dont feel pg like i have before, i think its because hubby has said thats it, no more stress......i dont want to put all my hopes on it, said i wsnt gonna test till friday but couldnt do it, its all i think about, so i think its best to say its over, move on and if sunday comes and i get af then im not gonna be dissappointed iykwim lol.....
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, i really do wish you all the best luck in the world, and that you get your bfp very soon. Im sorry for your loss, but atleast you are now ready to try again, and next time it will all be fine and you hold a wee baby at the end of the 9 months x x x

In still keeping my fingers crossed for you. My friends 8 wks preg and she still doesnt feel like she is at all all shes had is no AF. Im pretty much the same days as you so you never know. Im dying to test too .. 

Thanks for your lovely wishes.


----------



## jacks mummy

Well ladies I have a problem! As u no I took the 2 ic's and they most definitely were positive! I wouldn't of posted it up here if I didn't think so, well anyway held my wee in for 7 hours yest (I no I'm crazy) anyway only a shadow came up on that but I put that down to not been fmu and me only been 9dpo well I got up the morning all excited and pee'd dipped my stick and nothing!! So I dipped another in the same wee and still nothing I am totally gutted! :cry: I so hope everything is ok and wasn't a chemical because I def saw those lines and they are still there now and u can see them at reading distance, well I will NEVER test early again if af comes I never want to feel like this ever again I would rather of not known! Xxxx


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> Well ladies I have a problem! As u no I took the 2 ic's and they most definitely were positive! I wouldn't of posted it up here if I didn't think so, well anyway held my wee in for 7 hours yest (I no I'm crazy) anyway only a shadow came up on that but I put that down to not been fmu and me only been 9dpo well I got up the morning all excited and pee'd dipped my stick and nothing!! So I dipped another in the same wee and still nothing I am totally gutted! :cry: I so hope everything is ok and wasn't a chemical because I def saw those lines and they are still there now and u can see them at reading distance, well I will NEVER test early again if af comes I never want to feel like this ever again I would rather of not known! Xxxx

oh no! prob v early hun. maybe it was dilute or something? good luck what ever hun xxxxx :hugs: but a line is a line.....no?

Any ideas on my previos post. (last page now i think)

many thanks in advance, tilly xxxx


----------



## Babydust4all

I feel the same as you Jacks when i seen my ics then done the frer and nothing!! I can only hope we are testing too early and sunday we will get the bfps we want sooo badly. Im not gonna do any more testing, af will be here sunday morning bright and breezy so just gonna wait it out. Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## jacks mummy

Tilly05 I would say not to worrie cos 9dpo is very early and I wouldn't use ur clearblue yet I don't think it will show but its ur call I personally would wait until 12dpo that's what I'm doing with my clearblue digi xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Let's hope so babydust4all its just really hurt that the lines were so clear even my bf could see them! Now there is nothing and 2 can't be wrong when I've had nothing from 4dpo! I'm just hoping this is a fluke, but I'm thinking of waiting until sunday aswell that's when my af is due and if I havnt had it by the eve I'll take my clearblue digi and believe what ever it says to me, I really hope u gets urs aswell hun! Good luck xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I really hope you get your :bfp: jacks mummy :hugs:


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> Tilly05 I would say not to worrie cos 9dpo is very early and I wouldn't use ur clearblue yet I don't think it will show but its ur call I personally would wait until 12dpo that's what I'm doing with my clearblue digi xx

yes u r right , will wait till 12 dpo or after for the cb tests. will prob use the ic's 2 moz tho ! lol!

soz 4 silly q's when u r having dilemas over ur tests. will b thinkin of u 2day :thumbup:

good luck, tilly :hugs:


----------



## beckster201

curly123 said:


> Hi beckster...
> 
> Well I was convinced that i was just 'feeling' what i wanted to feel but from about 4dpo I felt quite tired...it got better but I remember that, i felt dizzy/lightheaded a few times (normal for me sometimes low bld pressure but not as much as this)...:wacko:
> around 7/8 dpo in the morning TMI ALERT i noticed a few spots of bld where I'd been sleeping in bed..(sleep naked LOL tmi!):haha:
> around 7/8dpo started to feel just slightly sicky at night...it happened most days from then on and since yesterday has got worse - can't seem to digest food properly...heartburn etc...
> 
> Also which i found really weird...I started having really vivid dreams and remembering them when i woke up...hardly ever remember....
> 
> I honestly thought I had managed to imagine some of them although had a secret hopeful feeling!
> 
> Oh and had a few cramps off and on as well - thought AF was coming yesterday!
> 
> WOw longwinded - I'm so glad all those feelings weren't me being crazy!!!:haha:
> 
> When you going to test?
> 
> xx

 
Thanks soo much Curly!! I'm now about 11dpo and I have realllllly sore bb's, cramping on and off and this morning I felt quite nauseous when I woke up. Also a little more irritated than usual lol. I hope I'm not imagining all this stuff either. I will definitely feel a little crazy if af shows her face on monday! lol

I really don't want to test until af is late but I may cave and test tomorrow. I'm trying sooooo very hard to not pee on everything I see LOL!! Being the poas'aholic I am, this turning out to be harder than I thought! lol 
Do you think 11dpo is still too early to get a pretty accurate result??


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> hey all, was not on here yest
> 
> :happydance:OMG! WELL DONE JACKS MUMMY & CURLY!!!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance:
> CONGRATS TO U BOTH XXXXXXXX soooooo happy 4 u both xxxx
> 
> I caved in & tested 2day on a ic, im 9dpo, BFN ! :growlmad:
> BUT IT STILL VV EARLY - RIGHT?
> 
> (soz 4 all the caps!)
> 
> no symtpoms, apart from really hungry all the time, cp is high. bb's heavy, as i said the other day, my front top teeth felt like they were goin 2 fall out! :haha: my DH things im crazy! [-(. im gonna feel silly if im not pg!
> 
> The tests i bougt the other day were clearblue +plus, too early 2 use them???? is it? dont want 2 waste them! only got 3, can get more i suppose. does anyone know what miu these tests are?
> 
> but ic has a v v v v v slight line, prob evap :wacko:
> 
> hope everyone is ok, thanks girlies, FX for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tilly x (soz 4 all the q's & long post! :winkwink:)


awwwwww tilly me 2 me 2 i tested this morn wif clear blue plus BFN!! but after work held my urine 4 5 n half hours...... oooooh the releif wen i finally poas n if i hold away frm the light tilt it dwn i can c a vvvvv faint line oh confirmed vvvv faint line but think e was jusr agreein wif me as ive been really disapointed yesterday n this morn xxxxxx WOT DO U LADIES SUGGEST WE DO arrrrgggghhh HEEEEEEELP XXXX


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: Aw ladies, everyone sounds really tense.

Jacksmummy - it is still early, try not to worry. Might be a stupid question, but did you go on to test with a more expensive test this morning? I ask, as I seem to remember I was getting bolder lines with ICs last time, than on the expensive tests. It was weird. It's so early still, maybe early enough for the HCG to not be picked up every time you pee.

Jasmine_Rose - really hope you get your little bean this month. U must have gone thru so much with the MC :hugs:. We will be testing about the same time, so can prop each other up with the waiting! I think we were at the end of the list weren't we?

Babydust4all - :hugs:. Totally know what you mean about focusing on other children. TTCing is so all-encompassing. I just looked at my son today and his little smiling face and thought 'blimey I am getting obsessed with the 2ww' and there he is doing lots of amazing new stuff every day - which is the thing I really should be obsessed with!


----------



## Lucy Lu

clairmichael said:


> tilly05 said:
> 
> 
> hey all, was not on here yest
> 
> :happydance:OMG! WELL DONE JACKS MUMMY & CURLY!!!!! YAY!!!!! :happydance:
> CONGRATS TO U BOTH XXXXXXXX soooooo happy 4 u both xxxx
> 
> I caved in & tested 2day on a ic, im 9dpo, BFN ! :growlmad:
> BUT IT STILL VV EARLY - RIGHT?
> 
> (soz 4 all the caps!)
> 
> no symtpoms, apart from really hungry all the time, cp is high. bb's heavy, as i said the other day, my front top teeth felt like they were goin 2 fall out! :haha: my DH things im crazy! [-(. im gonna feel silly if im not pg!
> 
> The tests i bougt the other day were clearblue +plus, too early 2 use them???? is it? dont want 2 waste them! only got 3, can get more i suppose. does anyone know what miu these tests are?
> 
> but ic has a v v v v v slight line, prob evap :wacko:
> 
> hope everyone is ok, thanks girlies, FX for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tilly x (soz 4 all the q's & long post! :winkwink:)
> 
> 
> awwwwww tilly me 2 me 2 i tested this morn wif clear blue plus BFN!! but after work held my urine 4 5 n half hours...... oooooh the releif wen i finally poas n if i hold away frm the light tilt it dwn i can c a vvvvv faint line oh confirmed vvvv faint line but think e was jusr agreein wif me as ive been really disapointed yesterday n this morn xxxxxx WOT DO U LADIES SUGGEST WE DO arrrrgggghhh HEEEEEEELP XXXXClick to expand...

In my head, I would wait until 14 DPO, then there's no mistaking it and you don't get the upset of seeing a negative after a potentially faint positive... in my heart tho I am a crazy POAS nutter and would just keep peeing on sticks myself :blush: :haha:. Good luck with whatever you decide! - hope you both get that bfp really soon!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Haha - this is how much a poas nutter I really am - I am a total cynic, don't believe in fate or anything like that, yet today I was walking past a car parking up and the last 3 letters of its numberplate were 'BFP' - I just looked at it and thought that clearly must be a sign!... So got home and wasted yet another IC at 7 DPO, as well as 10 minutes of my time sitting and peering at this stick, trying to hold it up against the light to see something that totally wasn't there!

...that's 3 used now totally unnecessarily, and only 7 to go. I am going to take out shares in ICs!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Just noticed you were on the thread jacksmummy - how r u doing hun? x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Curly - did you test with your OH there or did you tell him afterwards? What was he like? - sorry I am nosey! must be so exciting in your house at the mo! x


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm ok not great tho I was so happy yest but now I just feel deflated but I'm just hoping that your rite and it is still early so its not showing on all of them I took a frer this morning aswell and nothing :( I no I got 2 bfp's yest from the same urine so I'm just hoping that af dosnt show because I will no then it was a chemical :( I was thinking the same today about focusing on my son cos I think I've not been paying enough attention to him so for the next few days I'm going to "TRY" put the 2ww to the back of my mind and concentrate on him xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> I'm ok not great tho I was so happy yest but now I just feel deflated but I'm just hoping that your rite and it is still early so its not showing on all of them I took a frer this morning aswell and nothing :( I no I got 2 bfp's yest from the same urine so I'm just hoping that af dosnt show because I will no then it was a chemical :( I was thinking the same today about focusing on my son cos I think I've not been paying enough attention to him so for the next few days I'm going to "TRY" put the 2ww to the back of my mind and concentrate on him xxx

:hugs:. Thinking of you. Hope it all works out. :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

Maybe you should wait until AF is due to test again jacks mummy :hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes I think that's what I'm going to do! Its only 4days I can do it!! Thanks girls it means a lot to have u all xx


----------



## Mal

well i am VERY late to this thread but I would like to join in. I too have also test wayyyy to early at 7dpo and got a BFN. I am 9 dpo and very tempted to test ughh


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there mal welcome to the thread! Will this be ur 1st? How did the baby making go this month? Xx


----------



## mardy

Warning: Too much peeing on sticks in this post!!!

I have had a really weird couple of days and I wanted to share with you gals, maybe you will learn something from this.
So yesterday I was about 8/9 dpo. I tested as soon as I got in from work (stupid, I know) with an internet cheapie and it looked negative. However, I'd say about 3 minutes later, there was a definite line, that turned a darker pink (but still faint) up to about 6 minutes later. I showed my husband and he saw the pink line. I explained what an evap was, and he said "Nah thee's definitely pink in that." So I was scared and thinking no way could this be it. I then took another one this morning - same thing happened, I just wasn't sure if it was an evap or pink or what. So then I took another one when I got into work - same thing - turned pink (very faint like all the others) after about 5 minutes.
When we got in I asked my husband to pee on one of the strips - just to see if the tests were bum. He did it (reluctantly) and there was the control line and no other lines at all, no evap, no grey line or anything that could be taken nearly positive.

So tonight I bought a cheap test that measures 25m of HCG, same as the internet cheapie ones I used. It's negative. So what on earth is going on - were the others evaps - 4 in a row??? Or could it be that the new tests I bought aren't picking up the hormone yet??

I'm confused.


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm having a similar problem, I took 2 ic's yest and got 2 bfp they were using the same fmu, I didn't have to wait for them to show a line the lines appeared as the wee went down the stick, so I was so happy I thought it had finally happend! But then I took a frer and that was neg and this morning I took 2 ic's and hardly anything on that :( but to me urs sound hopeful!! I just think the test u did won't be as sensitive as the ic's just keep testing I'm sure u will get ur bfp soon xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Could still be too early if you're 9/10DPO.....try with an FRER. Good luck x

PS - Hi Mal - welcome to the madness! My OH's name is Mal!


----------



## mardy

Thanks a lot. I'm not giving up just yet, but the waiting is driving me crazy! If it turns out I'm not I won't be using internet cheapies again - too much false hope, and my husband thinks I am insane for peeing on so many sticks, and then getting him to join in the obsession as well! 
If AF does come soon, I am treating myself to a large glass of wine !!


----------



## Mal

jacks mummy said:


> Hi there mal welcome to the thread! Will this be ur 1st? How did the baby making go this month? Xx

we are not actively trying but more leaving it up to the will of god I thought I was BFP last month due to being 2 weeks late but turns out my cycles are just lengthing. but we BD ALOT and so far I have had heartburn, sore bbs and nips, bouts of nausea but not constant, and lots of twinges and stuff going on down there. 


SO i am going out today to buy some cheapies and start peein on a sticky.


----------



## curly123

Evening ladies! Hope everyone is coping!!!

Jacksmummy I've been thinking about you today darling - really hope you're doing okay :flower: 

Lucy lu - Yes OH was there, well I made him look at the tests (1 ic and 1 frer) before me - he asked me what was supposed to be there and i said 2 lines - he didn't speak and I could see him smiling so I walked in and looked and saw blaring lines there on both tests! :dance:
We laughed and stared at them a lot and he gave me big big hug - I cried and he nearly did (bless)...

funny because when later i did the clearblue digi he went insane with excitement and threw me up in the air LOL!! I think seeing it in words for him kind of cemented it a bit - it did for me too!!!

Beckster - I know that some ladies get a very clear positive on 11dpo and also a neg too- I'm really not sure as this is my 1st time....

I think i waited until 13 dpo because I didn't want a false result of any kind....saying that some ladies don't find out they're preg for ages!

Sorry not much help there :blush:

Really hope everyone's not going too mad! I know I was!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

Thank you curly, I'm just preying that its a mistake and not a chemical, I'm not gunna test till sunday now when AF is due x


----------



## katiekittykat

Fingers and toes crossed for you jacks mummy :flower:


----------



## curly123

lots of love and support from all of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks girls!! It means so much to have u here, I nearly didn't post this morning cos I was embarrassed that ud think I was silly for getting excited! I just didn't want to have to admit that it could be over before it even started! Anyway how u feeling today katie? Did u and OH do the deed plenty around the time u O'd?
Curly have u told any of ur family yet? How r u feeling? Xx thanks again girls :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I totally agree on the waiting till AF is due. I remember once upon a time when I had my other children that I wouldnt have bothered testing till I was a week overdue AF but then Ive never tried to have a child before only ever had pleasant oopsies.... 

Wish I knew when my AF is due been tracking my AFs on hubbys phone ap and it says Im due on the 1st Dec and that I was due to ovulate 15th Nov so that would make me 10dpo today but its a phone how does it know....


----------



## curly123

Jasmine rose that made me laugh - I had this vision of a phone with a knowing face hehe!

Jacksmummy - Nope not yet, we talked about maybe surprising his mum for Xmas....hmm we'll see! Not sure we can last that long! I'm lucky his mum is amazing - i lost my mum when i was 11...I've been really emotional the last 2 days!! :cry:

It's all good though...just hard a bit....wish she was here! 

My OH is also amazing - so very blessed in many other ways!

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi ladies! Hi Mal - welcome to the poas mad house! I did a list of who was due af when a few pages back but I have been pretty hopeless at updating since then I'm afraid. Looks like everyone's testing is imminent now anyway.

Well hope everyone's bearing up ok. I've got masses of symptoms today - likely they are all in my head tho so trying not analyse them at all!

Off to watch the apprentice in a bit - my absolute fave show which stops me thinking about TTCing for a whole hour at a time! - I am more hooked on it than x factor - anyone else watching it?


----------



## Lucy Lu

curly123 said:


> Lucy lu - Yes OH was there, well I made him look at the tests (1 ic and 1 frer) before me - he asked me what was supposed to be there and i said 2 lines - he didn't speak and I could see him smiling so I walked in and looked and saw blaring lines there on both tests! :dance:
> We laughed and stared at them a lot and he gave me big big hug - I cried and he nearly did (bless)...

Aw that's lovely - made me well up - so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm OK - just bored of waiting more than anything else lol

I've had cramps for most of today, and my lower back has started to hurt. Bit of creamy cm, and I'm absolutely starving! Not sure whether any of these could count as symptoms at 4DPO but I definitely feel a bit....unusual.

Don't feel silly jacks mummy :kiss: That's why we're here - to go through all the ups and downs with you.

Curly - I lost my mam about 10 years ago too and I know I'll feel the same you do when I get my :bfp: I wish she were here too :hugs:


----------



## beckster201

jacks mummy said:


> Thank you curly, I'm just preying that its a mistake and not a chemical, I'm not gunna test till sunday now when AF is due x

I would definitely wait until day af is due but I think it's pretty safe to say you're pg, girl!! I couldn't imagine getting faint lines and then the next day they're gone. Even if it was a chemical (which I'm praying it's not) I don't think the hcg would go back down that quick... That's just my thought, sorry if it doesn't help :/ I had a miscarriage last summer and can completely relate. 

Praying for you!! Baby dust to all the ladies here!! :)


----------



## Lucy Lu

katiekittykat said:


> Don't feel silly jacks mummy :kiss: That's why we're here - to go through all the ups and downs with you.

Ditto! U have kept us all semi-sane starting up this thread jacksmummy. Has been great to chat to people in the same situation. 

U r not silly at all - you saw lines - nothing to feel silly about all. I will feel incredibly silly when I realise I can't blame my sudden excessive wind (that caused me to involuntary fart 3 times in bed this morning in front of OH) on pregnancy :blush: :haha:


----------



## Lucy Lu

katiekittykat said:


> Curly - I lost my mam about 10 years ago too and I know I'll feel the same you do when I get my :bfp: I wish she were here too :hugs:

:hugs: Bet your mums would be so proud of you both :flower: x


----------



## curly123

Haha I am WINDY CITY!!! since 2 nights ago! Awful! Although tmi it's only noisy thank g-d! And I'm bloated and crampy and get heartburn when i eat anything...and for the 1st time haven't felt sick this evening although did this morning...weird!!!
Katiekitty - At 4dpo i was reaaaally hungry....just to let you know..also thanks for letting me know about your mum too hun - It's so lovely we're all here to support each other...:flower: 

Lucylu - I have now set a reminder to watch the apprentice as I never catch it and love it! And thanks for the lovely message - I know my mum would be proud.. - My OH and I were laughing about how she would react...hehe! She'd be so happy! 

If we can wait it out to tell OH's mum we want to buy her something 'grandma' for Xmas lol!

love and luck to all :dust:


----------



## jacks mummy

Omg girls I'm actually crying but more because its so nice to have u all so supportive!! I've not even told OH as I don't want to disappoint him, and I've just been holding all this emotion in all day cos I just don't no what to think. Anyway thank you so much girls you have made this confusion so much easier to deal with I really hope I get a good outcome from this!
Curly and katie I am so sorry about ur mums I couldn't think of anything worse tbh. But I do believe that they are watching and will be so proud of u both when you are mummys urselfs! Xxx


----------



## curly123

Thank you sweetheart that's so lovely....

Let it all out - we're here!

i'm so glad you've shared your feelings - It really is so much better to talk about it than bottle it up....I never used to talk and it was really hard!!

Now I don't stop :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

By the way lucy lu that made me laugh sooooo much first time all day! So thank you for that! Our OH must think we are crackers!!! Hehe when I was pregnant with jack I had BAD wind problems! Had really bad trapped wind so if it had to come out it came out pregnancy is very unattractive! But if any of u do suffer with trapped wind when pregnant lay on ur left side my midwife told me that and it worked great xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

PMSL Lucy Lu :rofl: I've just laughed out loud at you farting in bed and had to explain it to OH.

It is hard when I hear other girls talking about how they'll tell their mams about their BFP, but I'm really lucky to have my best friend's mam to talk to - she's really supportive and definitely the next best thing. 

Curly - you've got me symptom spotting like anything! 

Jacks mummy - stop crying for Gawd's sake - you'll start me off! I really hope it works out for you - for both of us - cos I'd love to have someone like you as my bump buddy :hugs: We only BD'd the day before ov, so I really hope we caught it. If I get my BFP on 9 December, you'll hear me screaming all the way from Newcastle lol


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u sweetie! I can't wait to find out what your result is! I can't wait for everyones result! And I so hope we can be bump buddies! And join curly and the rest of our bfp ladies x


----------



## squeshie

Hello guys,
Room for a small one?
Only just found this thread/forum and it's taken me ages to catch up, reading it. TTC number 1 so am new to all the poas (but already addicted!) and other such malarky. I think I ov on the 11 and have felt a bit odd since then - not sure if it's in my head tho :)
AF was due yesterday and this week I have done about 6 tesco tests - I am working away and purposedly left my ics at home so I wouldn't test til a few days over! Doh, I am soooo impatient. I tested first on Tuesday and got a faint line (holding up to light faint) - this was in teh evening - tested again Tues late on and same thing happened. Then Weds 4am!!!!! I was bursting to pee and couldn't wait! Again a faint line, then at 7am when I was up proper but nothing - so can totally relate Jacksmummy :) So af is late but I figured I'd try and wait til FRiday when I'm home with DH and the cheapies. DH doesn't know anything about my poas maddness, I'm finding it hard to keep it in and so am glad I have you to share this with!
I hope we get our BFPs, the wait is killing me, and the guy in tescos thinks I'm a right weirdo! :) Nice to unlurk and meet you all properly x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hello squeshie! Welcome to the madness and emotional rollercoaster ride!! I already have a son but this is my first time ttc!! So I'm still new to this sort of thing. Well still no period for u! So fingers crossed u get ur :bfp: very soon and make sure u let us all no asap we do get very excited we already have curly with a beautiful :bfp: and I'm a maybe at this point and many of the ladies on here are way stronger than me and still holding out for a few more days! We also have katiekittykat who's abit further behind but still going strong! So again welcome and good luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## squeshie

Thanks :)
Trying to stay hopeful - it is a tad like a rollercoaster! I do hope that maybe gets more positive! I am trying to stay busy but am draw to the world of symptom spotting and google searching atm. It is lovely the atmosphere here that you ladies have created, I'll definitely keep you informed and hope to hear news from you all. 
Loads of hopeful sparkle to you all x

PS - many congrats to Curly :) So exciting!


----------



## tilly05

:dust::hug:


jacks mummy said:


> Omg girls I'm actually crying but more because its so nice to have u all so supportive!! I've not even told OH as I don't want to disappoint him, and I've just been holding all this emotion in all day cos I just don't no what to think. Anyway thank you so much girls you have made this confusion so much easier to deal with I really hope I get a good outcome from this!
> Curly and katie I am so sorry about ur mums I couldn't think of anything worse tbh. But I do believe that they are watching and will be so proud of u both when you are mummys urselfs! Xxx

chin up hun, u have been such great help to us on this thread - u started this thread yes?. we r all here if u need 2 chat etc. Its great 2 meet lots of nice helpfull people in the same boat as eachother, so thanks to ALL of u :hugs:

its late so will catch up 2moz. ( :hug: x 1000 to you Jacks mummy)


tillly xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ilina

can anyone help me ?
i need help ASAP


----------



## jacks mummy

What wrong ilina??? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning all!

I've actually started the 2WW! I test on 9 December, which is 2 weeks from today!

Still got cramps this morning - not especially painful, but just so I know they're there. Had to take my temp earlier than usual, but it was still well above the coverline. And I feel a bit sick this morning, but it could be due to the fact I'ved had no breakfast and it's like Narnia outside.

I'm a terrible person.....couldn't even bear to walk the dogs this morning :blush:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi katie!! Yey ur now back in the 2ww and I've got my fingers crossed tite for u!!!!! Is it snowing were u are? The snow is due to hit us in leeds soon, and ur not a bad person I'm taking mine soon before it starts but then again I've got to walk jack to nursery at 12 and pick him up at 3 when its supposed to be bad here thank god his school is 5mins up the road LOL 
Also I'm a bad girl I couldn't cope with the not knowing so this morning I got up and thought I'm going to take 1more ic and if there is nothing on it I will take it that its not there anymore and get on with things (its the not knowing that kills me) so I took 1 and got 2lines again and this time it is ever so slightly darker than the ones at 9dpo! I don't no what yest was about but I'm now going to wait until sunday and take a cb digi and hope I get my bfp!!! Keep ur fingers crossed for me girls I'm very nervous and not at all getting my hopes up its just nice to no I'm not going crazy!!! Xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also just want to say thank you to everyone who made me feel better yesterday!!! For all ur kind words and support it ment A LOT to me! Because most of us on here won't be telling friends and family about the poas addiction :haha: so I had nobody to talk to about it at all apart from u ladies! And you helped me a lot when I felt I had nobody to turn to. I hope I can do the same for all you guys at some point xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Glad its looking better JacksMummy I unfortunately did an early predictor test yesterday and it was BFN so Im not holding hopes up as it says can read from 5 days prior to AF. Looks like Ive maybe just had a odd month and Ive obviously been sick for the last week :(


----------



## jacks mummy

Well jasmine_rose don't be too down as I took a frer and 2ic's yest and bfn!! But today faint bfp again, so I think its still quite early to pick up the hormone I'm now waiting until sunday to take a cbdigi u should wait til af is due and take another good luck hun xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

My AF according to hubbys phone isnt due till 1st Dec although day 27 of cycle today guess its predicting my cycle will be 33 days Ive changed my ticker again to what the phone says I am ....this phone had better know what its talking about lol


----------



## jacks mummy

Well you will see soon won't you hun, let's just hope and prey ur :af: dosnt show!!!!! Keep ur fingers crossed and I will too!! Good luck! :dust: I hate this waiting game I wish we could no now!! All of us no rite now if we conceived!!!! It would be so much easier! Xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

The mad thing was that when I was pregnant with my last pregnancies I knew I few days after I had sex that I was pregnant I just knew and I was right all 4 times


----------



## curly123

Morning! 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm starting to get excited for the nearby BFPs!!!!!!!!!!

Oh fingers crossed!!!!!

Gotta go at work :haha: drop in later!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I've done an ic every morning.....hehe:blush:


----------



## jacks mummy

And do u feel pregnant this time? I do hope so! I hope we all are so we can carrie on this wonderful thread over in the 1st tri, xxx :dust: xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I did feel pregnant... not so sure today but other days definately felt pregnant... 
had so many odd things happen.... 

even got a lovely metally taste today... feels like ive put a chemical in my mouth


----------



## curly123

Hehe - feeling pregnant yes!

Hard to stomach a piece of toast this morning....bleugh.....:wacko:

Tests have got darker every day....! Hehe my OH laughs at me cuase i shove them in his face pah!!! He loves it! :haha:

I reaaaaaaalllllllly hope we can carry this thread on you've helped me so much!:hugs:

I'm frightened of the 1st try.....they all worry so much I can't take it!

You must be getting so excited for Sunday!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curly123

Jasmine - when you testing?? xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I tested yesterday Curly and got a BFN so now really need to try and hang on till AF due on the 1st December although Im cycle day 27 today so the evil AF could be due when ever it wishes. 

The cramps have stopped today is that a good or bad sign.... had cramps for days now thought AF was coming and the wettness is calming down.. BBs are still large and painful at the sides and underneath odd stabbing pain through the nipple. Dont feel as sicky today (YET!!!) but the taste in my mouth is disgusting may have to go try clean my teeth again.... can actually pin point that its the sides of my tongue that are doing it they are kind of tiggling.. A good point though and ill say this quietly but Ive not got as many spots and Id usually be getting the PMS acne by now... so thats good at least. 
The TMI part ( my vagina seems to have gone back to normal tues and wed it was so swollen)


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes I'm very excited for sunday now I got lines on my ic's again!!! They are faint but there and pink just like a thick pink shadow so I'm hoping yest was just a 1off!!!! Don't worrie my darling ur little bean will be fine don't let the others make u worrie, stay here! Even if I get my bfp I'm gunna keep this thread cos I want to keep close to all the ladies on here! But I'm really hoping ALL the ladies get there :bfp: xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

If anyone gets bored my diarys on here you can read my days and increasingly strange symptoms lol 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/463179-jasmine_rose-ttc-diary-4.html


----------



## jacks mummy

I think I may take a look later when I get jack to school xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hehehe YAY visitors its sad lonely place where I talk to myself lol and my friend Vicky who introduced me to Baby and bumps comes along to say Hi .... I need new friendly visitors lol


----------



## jacks mummy

I've just realised somthing I need to pee all the time!!!! I've only just realised normally I can hold my wee for hours if I don't have much to drink but the last few days I've been peeing about 4times in just the morning!! Hmmm I dunno are u weeing more curly? Xx


----------



## curly123

Jasmine your signs do sound good hun - how do you feel about them?! 

Jacksmummy - yes i am defo needing to wee more - especially in last 3 days - I dd notice though that there were a couple of days before that where i needed to go more.....i can normally hold it for ages too!

Hehe - oh so excited!!

Woudl love to keep in touch!! it's so amazing - As you i can't talkj to any friends about this either!!


Lots love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ooh so maybe that's a good sign! I just wish sunday would hurry up so I can find out for sure xx


----------



## curly123

Hehe - me too I'm excited for you Jacksmummy!!

By the way jasmine - i was thinking about your swollen issue....I have obnly had that when TMI I have had loads of BD.....? :haha:

LOL!
xxxx


----------



## tilly05

hey girlies, hope all is well

this thread is getting exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oooohhhh wouldn't it b great if we all had BFP'S by end of month! :happydance:

10 dpo today, BFN on ic............but early days

got 2 go out, ****puppy saying come on i need a walk***

have a great day every1 :hugs:

tilly xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Hello ladies, I've been reading your posts over the last couple of days and I thought I'd join in. This is my 3rd 2WW...we've been TTC for the last 3 months and hopefully this will be a BFP. Currently I am 5dpo

I actually started charting my BBT this time around and I am much calmer b/c I can see my temperature has stayed elevated. I have been worried that my luteal phase is too short and not adequate. I'm using the website fertilityfriend.com and I would highly recommend it. 

Some hx - I have 2 daughters 9 and 4 and TTC for that BOY!!! I am 40:growlmad: so age is a big obstacle for me...GOOD LUCK all I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone :winkwink:


----------



## tilly05

welcome jennjenn. good luck! :hugs:

tilly xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes welcome jenjen good luck darling!! There is loads of ladies on this website that are 40+ and they get pregnant so good luck hun! 
Tilly I'm super excited aswell chick hopfully se will all get that bfp! Don't worrie about ur test @ 10dpo I didn't have anything on my test yest as u no but today I've got my pink shadows again try looking at it by a window I find u can see the lines better x
Curly I get the swelling issue after too much :sex: aswell lol xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Yes - it's snowing up here - has been since yesterday afternoon!

What kind of dog have you got jacks mummy? I've got 3 pointers and a springer spaniel, so walking them in this weather is even more of a challenge than usual!

My cramps have now become all over pelvic pain - just a general feeling of being unwell really. Sticky/creamy CM, and feeling a bit sick. Otherwise OK!


----------



## jacks mummy

I've got a jack russel called tess and shes 1year, so lovely! Just very giddy, we bought her for jack because we thought it would be a while before we started trying for #2 this time last year it wasn't even on the cards but a lot can change in a year! Haha and now we are desperate for a new little bean! What are urs called? Has anyone else got any doggys?? Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

They're called Dandy (4 yrs), Willow (3yrs), Jack (2 yrs) and Benson (13 months). So really I'm already a mammy to 4 beautiful fur babies!


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww u got ur own jack hehe! And yes dogs are sometimes just as hard as a toddler! :haha: I bet they are lovely! My dog is trying to eat my wotsits rite now, she's terrible for cheesy crisps (doritos, wotsits, quavers) any cheesy crisp LOL she's alittle weird, 
Anyway ladies how is everyone feeling tnite?! Nearly another day down I'm getting pretty nervous now that testing is only a few days away!! Atleast when u test early and get a bfn you can think 'ah well its still early anyway' but if I take a test on sunday and get a bfn I'll be gutted :( but on the plus side I feel soooooo sick rite now my mouth is watering and I also have that horrid metal taste!!! Eww I think I may actually be sick tonite xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've felt a bit sick this afternoon, and really bloated. Little bit of headache and dizziness.

Keep up the PMA jacks mummy! :hugs:


----------



## KellyW1977

aww Ive got a staff that we rescued at 5 weeks! hes called Ozzy officailly but I call him Boz! LOLOLOL x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

curly123 said:


> Hehe - me too I'm excited for you Jacksmummy!!
> 
> By the way jasmine - i was thinking about your swollen issue....I have obnly had that when TMI I have had loads of BD.....? :haha:
> 
> LOL!
> xxxx

We hadnt done anything since the wkend before Ovualation so dont think it would have been that... my only hope is that it was extra blood due to early pregnancy.....the magical wizard that is google said so lol Plus its gone now YAY


----------



## Jasmine_rose

curly123 said:


> Jasmine your signs do sound good hun - how do you feel about them?!

I must say all I feel at the moment is SICK lol 

I really no longer care .... well for today anyway 

I just feel so sick wave after wave of nausea ... 

it kind of feels like walking normally...suddenly hit by major heat (even when outside and its freezing) wave of nausea begins loads of salvia and cheeks start to spasm... there is this constant yucky taste down the sides of my tongue and I feel like I was cleaning and put my finger in my mouth.... its gross ...........

Really think I may end up just going to bed as soon as I can ... I dont want to be sick!!!!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> on the plus side I feel soooooo sick rite now my mouth is watering and I also have that horrid metal taste!!! Eww I think I may actually be sick tonite xxx

seriously may join you............ HELP !!!! I dont want to be sick but I think its coming ... its like sitting at the edge of cliff knowing that at some point u are just gonna fall


----------



## jacks mummy

Jasmine I feel the same I can't wait to get my little man to bed so I can just curl up on the sofa and try not to be sick! The thing is when I was pregnant with jack I didn't find out till I was 7weeks and I no I didn't feel like this as I would of noticed something was different!!!! But they do say u feel different in every pregnancy especially if ur having a different sex so we shall see! Either we are pregnant or coming down with a sickness bug! But I don't even want tea at all!! Don't want to eat anything! :( x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Dont want tea either.... infact I just wanna go sleep and wake up again next month


----------



## katiekittykat

I don't feel half as bad as you - but then I'm not so far along as you two. I hope I haven't got all this to come :(

Hope you both feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks katie I hope I feel better soon aswell and u jasmine! Just so tired and sicky ah well if I'm pregnant atleast it will all be worth it xxx


----------



## curly123

Evening ladies how you all holding up? It's nearly Fri and the weekend will be here in no time! :happydance: 

i'm at OH's mum's trying to be normal having dinner and weeing myself every 10 mins.....!! :haha: 

Try and eat a dry biscuit/cracker of you're feeling sicky....it's been helping me today! I haven't been too bad today - i've made sure I'm eating/drinking regularly! :wacko:

We don't have a dog but we love them! Our neighbour's cats are always in and out of our house, they watch tv with us! They sit outside on our window ledge and look in - so funny sometimes when there's 2/3!

Thanks for saying I can stick around here Jacksmummy! I don't want to get involved with all the worrying there!! :flower:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hiya girlies 

sickness easing off again wooooo but boobs are like rocks stabbing pains shooting through them and my nipples are brown.... hubby says they were definately pink last time he saw them why are they brown.... hmmmm if boobs are still like this tomorrow I have a drs appointment in morning for other stuff may have to tell Dr they are really really hard


----------



## jacks mummy

Jasmine when I was preg with my son my nipples went REALLY brown its very normal and a VERY GOOD sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think u r defo pregnant!!!! My sickness seems to be easing off now, thank god. And curly I'm so glad ur not going anywere!! So u defo not telling mother in law? Xxx


----------



## curly123

Hehe no not tonight!! Although I know she's be sooooo happy! Going to docs on the 3rd Dec....maybe after that...by the way my EDD is my birthday! How cool is that!? :haha: 

By the way jasmine - when my bbs started hurting (they normally do before af) they started to hurt all over - not just nips which is normal for me - like literally my WHOLE boobs hurt and still do.....oooooh good signs!!

Glad you've stopped feeling so sicky - horrid!

Hmm I wonder if my tracker thing will work???

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hmmmm sitting here trying to not put my hopes up but hey ho I feel good again YAY soooo glad to not feel sick


----------



## jacks mummy

Curly ur tracker works sweetie!! I can't wait to get one of them!! Lol and jasmine good signs! I'm super excited to see if u are or not. I'm excited for everyone on here I can't wait to find out everyones results xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I've had really bad tummy pains all day :( Not like cramps, but proper all over pelvic pain. I've felt a bit sick and had a dizzy spell too. I don't feel pregnant - just poorly. I hope I'm not coming down with something.....


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Katie - My pelvis killed like someone had been kicking me....around the early bit not sure thats good or not


----------



## curly123

jacks mummy said:


> Curly ur tracker works sweetie!! I can't wait to get one of them!! Lol and jasmine good signs! I'm super excited to see if u are or not. I'm excited for everyone on here I can't wait to find out everyones results xx

Hehe yay! It works!! It's a day out...don't know why LOL! :haha:

Night night ladies - hope your cramps get better Jasmine and Katiekitty! :hugs:

Not long now Jacksmummy! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## squeshie

I have a question, I have been thinking I'm going mad :)
Not spotted many usual symptoms whilst waiting to test but I have been extremely bloated all over (inc. my boobs), feeling a little sick and a bit tired. How do you know if you actually feel sick or if it's all in your head? 

I think I am driving myself a little insane here - no AF yet period was due two days ago - kept busy so I couldn't take myself to Tescos this eve, going to test tomorrow night when I get home - I work away from home atm. V nervous, and v excited - keep expecting AF to make an appearence :)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> I have a question, I have been thinking I'm going mad :)
> Not spotted many usual symptoms whilst waiting to test but I have been extremely bloated all over (inc. my boobs), feeling a little sick and a bit tired. How do you know if you actually feel sick or if it's all in your head?
> 
> I think I am driving myself a little insane here - no AF yet period was due two days ago - kept busy so I couldn't take myself to Tescos this eve, going to test tomorrow night when I get home - I work away from home atm. V nervous, and v excited - keep expecting AF to make an appearence :)

If you find out how to tell the difference let us all know lol 

you never know 
good luck with ur testing 
xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hello ladies, and welcome to all the newbies! Am so excited to follow your story Curly! Hope we can all join you soon.

Jasmine_Rose - your symptoms are sounding so positive. Really hope it is your month.

Jacksmummy - so glad your line came back.

Katiekittykat - just keep thinking it only takes once and the day before is the best time! We were the opposite to you and didn't bd within 48 hrs of ovulation but I'm still holding out hope it happened this month.

I'm brimming with PMA today - was nervous to write it as I am gonna feel really silly if I go on to get that bfn!... just feeling altogether different yesterday and especially today though. I've had heavy feelings below my stomach - a bit like the build up to period pains but not painful. I'm only 8 DPO and never get af symptoms this early. Plus they feel like when I was expecting our son. The last 2 evenings I have felt totally washed out, like more tired that I have in a while - I've just woken from a nap! And I am peeing for England! Please please PLEASE let it be my month! This is too cruel if it isn't it... or I am just going mental and having phantom pregnancy symptoms!

Sorry I haven't replied to everyone - I am gonna go to bed. Nighty night ladies. One more day closer to testing x


----------



## tilly05

hi all, hope u r all well :thumbup:

not a great day 4 me :growlmad: just think im out. im only 10 dpo, but have had no real syptoms the last 2 days. my bb's feel big & bit sore still & lots of blue veins showing on them, but thats it. The other day had weird gums, like my teeth were gonna drop out!!!!! anyone had that? or heard its a syptom?

really hungry, but feel soooooooo normal :shrug:

BFN this morn, i know still early days at 10 dpo

i feel sad 2day 

Jacks mummy- I have a jack russell too! thats her in the pic with me, she was soooooooo young in that pic - a v v fat puppy!, her name is tilly, my name is Rachel btw! I will post a pic of her, now shes 10 months, i love her :kiss:

anyone up to chat?, i know its late....?????????

Rachel (& tilly :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







tilly in my car! 002.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









tilly new friend! 001.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tilly05

tilly05 said:


> hi all, hope u r all well :thumbup:
> 
> Not a great day 4 me :growlmad: Just think im out. Im only 10 dpo, but have had no real syptoms the last 2 days. My bb's feel big & bit sore still & lots of blue veins showing on them, but thats it. The other day had weird gums, like my teeth were gonna drop out!!!!! Anyone had that? Or heard its a syptom?
> 
> Really hungry, but feel soooooooo normal :shrug:
> 
> Bfn this morn, i know still early days at 10 dpo
> 
> i feel sad 2day
> 
> jacks mummy- i have a jack russell too! Thats her in the pic with me, she was soooooooo young in that pic - a v v fat puppy!, her name is tilly, my name is rachel btw! I will post a pic of her, now shes 10 months, i love her :kiss:
> 
> Anyone up to chat?, i know its late....?????????
> 
> Rachel (& tilly :haha:)


[-( ............ :-= ........... :?:.....................:coffee:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Tilly thanks for the nice welcome. I'm sitting here with a big fat belly after eating a huge Thanksgiving dinner...I live across the pond and today was gorge yourself day and not feel guilty about killing a turkey, cow or pig...

I'm sorry to hear you are not having a good day...I've definitely been there before and it's never easy to want something so bad, then realize that is just not the right time.


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there ladies! Now its getting to the last few days its driving me bonkers!!!! Keep waking at stupid times in the morning and then all I can think about is whether or not I could actually be pregnant or not it plays on my mind so much I can't get bk to sleep :( ah well 2 more days till af is due, so we will see, maybe I'll be able to sleep better when I no for sure??!! 
Also tilly/racheal its nice to no ur real name mine is stacey! I don't mind u all calling me by my first name, u little jack russle is so cute!!!! Bless, does she molt? Mine does quite bad and I don't no how to stop it. 
Jenjen glad u had a nice thanksgiving hope u ate lots of yummy food! Do u all put ur christmas trees up for thanksgiving?
Lucy lu all ur symptoms are sounding very promising!! Fingers crossed for u hun!!! 
Squeshie and jasmine I've been wondering the same thing guess we won't no unless we get that bfp. Good luck ladies how are u all feeling this morning?
Curly are u feeling ok sweetie? Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning ladies!

Lovely to know your real names Stacey & Rachel (my name is actually Katie - not that imaginative :blush:)!!

Well, its 6DPO (the loneliest day) and my cramps are much better - I felt shabby all last night) but I have felt a bit sick this morning. My lower back is achy, and I'm sure it's not my kidneys.

Not looking forward to going to work in the snow today - my office is only 2 mins drive, but I do a lot of driving around during the day, which is not gonna be fun in this weather :(


----------



## jacks mummy

Helloooo ladies!!! Well I took another ic just now :blush: and I got a really good second line well as good as u can get on an ic at 12dpo!!!! So I'm letting myself start to believe that I may actually be pregnant so I'm going to get some frer and test with one today and one tmoro morning, does anyone no if u can still use ur fmu if its been sat in a cup for a while? I no that is disgusting and I wouldnt normally leave wee laying around the house its just I don't want to waste my money on a frer to get a crappy result cos it not fmu, xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I think it's OK Stacey - that's what you do when you have to take a sample into the doctors. x


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea that's a good point katie, keep ur fingers crossed for me chick. All ur symptoms sound good! I've had lower back ache since about 4dpo and felt sicky since then aswell. I'm just very nervous about the frer today,I really hope u are pregnant katie!! Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

So do I!! I'm not sure how many months I could take of this! This is only our first month TTC and it's driving me mental!

Sounds really good for you Stacey...can't wait to hear the result! Are you sure you don't want to wait til Sunday - just in case :hugs:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Morning girls! Getting tired of this waiting. I'm into those tense days now (9 DPO at the moment) where it's still easily possible to get a false bfn but also getting much more likely to be a bfp if it's gonna be one....So anyways, bfn for me this morning. Less PMA this morning. I really want to wait until 13 dpo to test again but i have about as much willpower as an alcoholic! its because i have 6 ICs left. if i only had one im sure i would leave it alone until next week! tempted to chuck all but one in the bin but i just know id go and fish them out!

can we wait together tilly? sounds like we're similar way along. Don't panic about losing your symptoms - is such early days, no or few symptoms is still a good sign

So relieved you're getting good lines now jacksmummy - did you tell your OH yet?

Hi jennjenn - how was thanksgiving? hope u had a nice break x


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes I showed him my test from this morning before he went to work and he said 'wow that's getting darker' so its clearly not me! He told me to take my clear blue digi but I want to save that till sunday when af is due! I just want to take a frer to see if there is anything on it as I really don't want to see 'NOT PREGNANT' in my digi I think that would hurt more. And they are on offer in lloyds pharmacy at the moment 2 for £7.45 normally they are £11 ish for 2. But I'm still unsure if I'm going to get frer or not see how I feel wen I've finished work. 
Lucy don't get disheartened if I hadn't of tested on 9dpo and tested on 10dpo I'd of got bfn! I have no idea at all y my ic's picked up on 9dpo but not 10dpo??!!! Weird, I think at 9-12dpo the hormone can vary a lot even if it is fmu or afternoon. Just see how it goes hun xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Lucy don't get disheartened if I hadn't of tested on 9dpo and tested on 10dpo I'd of got bfn! I have no idea at all y my ic's picked up on 9dpo but not 10dpo??!!! Weird, I think at 9-12dpo the hormone can vary a lot even if it is fmu or afternoon. Just see how it goes hun xxx

Thanks hun - That is strange how that happened. I reckon you're right, it's so true about the hormone varying a lot whatever time of day. I got my bfp last time at 6pm on 10 DPO I think, so the hormone didn't care that it wasn't FMU then! :haha:

I wish I could just have some bloody willpower and wait to see if af shows up - I usually have some spotting a day or 2 before af arrives fully, so if that hasn't happened on monday or tuesday that will get my hopes up again!

So excited for you for sunday - although it definitely sounds like there is a little bean in there now! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy Lu

How does everyone feel about testing before you go to work as well? I am working Monday and Tuesday, and don't want to see a bfn before I go off there, or I'll be distracted and moody all day and won't get anything done, so it really would be better for me to go the whole hog and wait till af is due on weds, to test again!

Curly - how did you have the willpower to wait till 13 DPO? I need tips! Are you naturally patient or did you have any good ideas to distract you from testing? x


----------



## curly123

Morning!

Jacksmummy!! Stacey!! OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: GO get that frer! Just so you know I ended up testing without fmu....so don't worry!
I.AM.SO.EXCITED.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby::haha: If it shows so much on an ic it should show on frer!
I am feeling okay thank you! just did another ic and dark dark today woohoo! Hehe!! my bbs feel like a matrons bbs....know what I mean?? :haha:
My name is Gem by the way - feel free to use it!

Well - not long for you girls!! VERY excited for you - all your symptoms sound great!

Rachel - Tilly is gorgeous!!! the cutest puppy I think I've ever seen!!!!! So cute!
Lucylu i felt exactly the same way at 9dpo....PMA hun we're all here!
Katie - Hang in there hun - after your 1st week it does start to go bit quicker!

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and :dust:


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks lucy! I'm really hoping so!! I just thought it would take a lot longer not that I'm complaining at all!!!! I just thought it would take until atleast after xmas I think I just need to see a branded test to make me think that I could actually be pregnant. Xxx


----------



## curly123

Lucy Lu said:


> How does everyone feel about testing before you go to work as well? I am working Monday and Tuesday, and don't want to see a bfn before I go off there, or I'll be distracted and moody all day and won't get anything done, so it really would be better for me to go the whole hog and wait till af is due on weds, to test again!
> 
> Curly - how did you have the willpower to wait till 13 DPO? I need tips! Are you naturally patient or did you have any good ideas to distract you from testing? x

Hi Lucy - I think I just wanted a reliable answer....i had read a lot of other ladies posts when they were so emotional and worried that I thought I'll just be ill if I do that! :cry:
My OH also wanted me to wait until it was more reliable too and he helped me with saying that...
I also got totally addicted to bnb and writing to you girls...it really really helped me! Every night I'd be like...another day down going into 12dpo etc...ALso and you will laugh at this....I thought hmm I want to be around positive thoughts etc...I checked the bfp announcements a lot!! :haha:

I don't think there's anything wrong in testing every day if you want to - i think i just know that I personally couldn't handle that kind of ride - I am a very emotional girly too and try to keep strong for myself....

I''m not sure if any of that helps! I really hope it does a bit!!

Breathe and hang in there darling - it's really hard!!! So much love and support to you for these last few days! :hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Lucy Lu

tilly05 said:


> anyone up to chat?, i know its late....?????????
> 
> Rachel (& tilly :haha:)

Tilly - or Rachel! - you are a night owl! :haha:

Blue veins on bbs is a really good sign isn't it. Not sure about the sore gums tho - did you hear if anyone else has had these as a preg symptom?

Love your dog piccies btw x


----------



## Lucy Lu

curly123 said:


> Lucy Lu said:
> 
> 
> How does everyone feel about testing before you go to work as well? I am working Monday and Tuesday, and don't want to see a bfn before I go off there, or I'll be distracted and moody all day and won't get anything done, so it really would be better for me to go the whole hog and wait till af is due on weds, to test again!
> 
> Curly - how did you have the willpower to wait till 13 DPO? I need tips! Are you naturally patient or did you have any good ideas to distract you from testing? x
> 
> Hi Lucy - I think I just wanted a reliable answer....i had read a lot of other ladies posts when they were so emotional and worried that I thought I'll just be ill if I do that! :cry:
> My OH also wanted me to wait until it was more reliable too and he helped me with saying that...
> I also got totally addicted to bnb and writing to you girls...it really really helped me! Every night I'd be like...another day down going into 12dpo etc...ALso and you will laugh at this....I thought hmm I want to be around positive thoughts etc...I checked the bfp announcements a lot!! :haha:
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong in testing every day if you want to - i think i just know that I personally couldn't handle that kind of ride - I am a very emotional girly too and try to keep strong for myself....
> 
> I''m not sure if any of that helps! I really hope it does a bit!!
> 
> Breathe and hang in there darling - it's really hard!!! So much love and support to you for these last few days! :hugs::flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thank u - ur so sweet :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

You've given us some amazing advice Curly! I'm hoping the 2nd week goes much faster than the 1st! And remember, I'm not testing until 18DPO, so I still have 12 days left until I can test :coffee:

The best thing about today is that I've been paid so I can at least do some Christmas shopping!


----------



## Lucy Lu

I lurve this countdown to pregnancy website that is on some of your tickers - it is a POAS-aholic's heaven!... Anyone else having a really unproductive morning?! x


----------



## jacks mummy

Me!! Lol I've just got out of the bath and I need to clean the house :( I've told myself I'm not aloud to test again till every room in the house has had a good scrub and looks perfect!!! :haha: I'm hoping I'll be done by tnite got to get going with it soon tho as I'll never get it done! Also jacks got a cold so don't think he's going to school so just hanging around the house xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ok so I am a total nutcase - just cannot let this go for five mins - I've got a full bladder now so honestly going to go and pee on an opk instead! (Lets just waste next month's supply! :haha:) Did anyone know they can show up bfps for preg as well as ovulation? Apparently HCG is really similar to LH so a positive opk means you're either about to ovulate or pregnant - this explains it better than me (but still recommends you don't do it) -

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

PS. I am going to change my username to Loopy Lu :blush: - I need to get a life, or at least a new hobby


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Me!! Lol I've just got out of the bath and I need to clean the house :( I've told myself I'm not aloud to test again till every room in the house has had a good scrub and looks perfect!!! :haha: I'm hoping I'll be done by tnite got to get going with it soon tho as I'll never get it done! Also jacks got a cold so don't think he's going to school so just hanging around the house xx

Hope jack is feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm at work and I've still had an unproductive morning :rofl:

I really need to go and buy some dog beds, but don't want to go out in the snow....:wacko:


----------



## Babydust4all

Well im defo out, woke up this morning feeling pants, went a wee and had brown sludge only when i wipe, i woul dlove to think it was just implantation bleed but its far to late for that now i think, so game over for me......

Wishing you all the best of luck with it all....

Jacks cant wait for you to confirm it with your digi, you are so pg lol!!

I think you are Jasmine rose to, too many syptoms not to be lol!! 

Good luck to you both and everyone else x x


----------



## jacks mummy

I am oh so very confused!!! All I can say is if I'm not pregnant this month I'm going to sue the ic company I got my sticks from!!!! 
Ok so u all no I pee'd on sticks @ 9dpo and got 2 positives faint but pink, then at 10dpo I got nothing yesterday got another positive so thought yea it was just a fluke! Then this morning took another with fmu and got the best line yet!! So good OH wanted me to pee on cb digi!! 
Well jack was feeling better so took him to school and got home I needed to pee bad so I thought I'll dip another stick cos I like to as u all no and this one hardly had anything so assumed again it was because it wasn't fmu. But still had my wee from this morning for my frer so got another ic and dipped it in my wee from this morning (its been stood next to a window in the bathroon since 7.30am) and hardly have any line at all on it, I just don't no what to think??!! God this is hard I will never test early again ever in my life its too bloody hard!!!!!!!!!! Anyway I've got no more ic's left I only have 1 cb digi so no testing tmoro got to wait for sunday xx


----------



## jacks mummy

By the way it was a ic that I dipped in my fmu again not a frer I'm glad I didn't waste my money on them x


----------



## Jennjenn

jacks mummy said:


> By the way it was a ic that I dipped in my fmu again not a frer I'm glad I didn't waste my money on them x

Sorry to be obtuse, but what is an IC? All I ever see at the pharmacy are pregnancy tests???


----------



## jacks mummy

Ic is short for internet cheapie if you go on ebay or amazon and type in pregnancy tests you can buy batches of 10, 25 or 50 tests for really cheap I bought 25 for £4.50 on amazon. They are like the ones you doc would use.x


----------



## curly123

Oh pooing hell Stacey - that must be soooo weird and annoying!!
Hmm, not long til Sun though darling....EVERYTHING is crossed!!!! :haha: Not my legs.....:winkwink: 

Babydust - GL with everything sweet :hugs:

I'm at home working today - got so much done but now need to eat so bad!
mmmm making yummy courgette pasta I think! 
BTW no snow here - Only sunshine! Freezing though!

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hiya All 

Day 28 of cycle 

Well my day was a little crazy I had a Drs appointment so I thought while I was there Id tell her all the yuckiness Ive been having. So anyway she said that because I have PCOS it will be harder for my urine to show up positive until Im quite a few weeks further than the general population of women. She examined my breasts, pelvis and cervix etc and apparently she thinks its all very positive... apparently I have uterine and cervical changes that are consistant with pregnacy ...... so ooooo errrrrrrr DAMN PCOS so she wants me to behave as if Im pregnant and come back to see her in 2 wks to perhaps have a blood test/ get booked for a scan coz of my previous miscarriage.. Wont feel real though till I get a BFP


----------



## cherryness

Hi guys , I wonder if i'm too late to join? Im actually due 1st of dec but cant seem to find the forum link for that 2ww? 

I've had sore nipples for one week now , they feel like they burn more at night :( tmi but iv been having loads of milky cm and cramping today ( af strength but only appear every so often throughout the day) Also cervix is high and very soft, last month it was definately low, and hard before AF. No other symptoms apart from acid reflux for a week too. nipple pain just seemed to appear randomly on one day and not gone away. any reason why it'd hurt more at night?!

Also this is sort of just an accidental 'try' for a baby :) would love it if it resulted in baby :D

Hope we all get BFP 's :D xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Heuy lucy lu did u pee on the opk??? What did it say?? Xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

cherryness said:


> Hi guys , I wonder if i'm too late to join? Im actually due 1st of dec but cant seem to find the forum link for that 2ww?
> 
> I've had sore nipples for one week now , they feel like they burn more at night :( tmi but iv been having loads of milky cm and cramping today ( af strength but only appear every so often throughout the day) Also cervix is high and very soft, last month it was definately low, and hard before AF. No other symptoms apart from acid reflux for a week too. nipple pain just seemed to appear randomly on one day and not gone away. any reason why it'd hurt more at night?!
> 
> Also this is sort of just an accidental 'try' for a baby :) would love it if it resulted in baby :D
> 
> Hope we all get BFP 's :D xxx

You sound like me ...Ive had all the same symptoms as you and my AF is due 1st Dec too...... Dr said today that I was probably pregnant and to treat my body as such soooo u never know we could be


----------



## jacks mummy

Oooh jasmine!!! That's good news!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for u darling!!!!!! Oh I hope u are. How r u feeling today? X
Hello cherryness welcome and we are very happy to have u here!! So how was this an "accidental" try for a baby? :haha: well I hope it worked whatever u did!!! 
So I was abit upset again today but I just thought to myself I've easily got 6 positives and maybe I just havnt got that much hormone I dunno if I am pregnant then I am and if I'm not then on to the next month it will happen eventually! Only got tmoro to go then its af day!!! So we will see xxxx


----------



## cherryness

aw thats nice to know im not going insane ! Iv never experianced this much cm :S its yukky! I was gonna take pre vits since I'm going to ttc in three months if this is not , but i guess i should really start them now as it would help if i am and even if im not it'll help prepare for three months time ttc :D Soooo excited. Just got married this year :) did you get married this year too ?


----------



## cherryness

jacksmummy... we were playing irresponsible 'pull and pray' when we got a bit carried away in the moment.... and the pull and pray part didnt happen. ever since then we had pull and pray a few times more ... its like a half hearted effort of 'if it happens it happens' attitude since we're going to ttc so soon anyways and would love to start a family.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Oooh jasmine!!! That's good news!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for u darling!!!!!! Oh I hope u are. How r u feeling today? X
> Hello cherryness welcome and we are very happy to have u here!! So how was this an "accidental" try for a baby? :haha: well I hope it worked whatever u did!!!
> So I was abit upset again today but I just thought to myself I've easily got 6 positives and maybe I just havnt got that much hormone I dunno if I am pregnant then I am and if I'm not then on to the next month it will happen eventually! Only got tmoro to go then its af day!!! So we will see xxxx[/QUOT
> 
> I hope I am too bit surreal being told preg tests dont work on PCOS the same but hey I guess they must the ovulation tests tend to say not suitable for PCOS ...
> 
> Guess it might be true though I missed 2 periods before I knew I was preg with my 3 kids and with my MC I only got a posistive I few days before I MC and that was auite late on too


----------



## mardy

Jacks Mummy - I've been following your story because I have had the same thing as I said a few days ago - I hope that you get your real BF-digi-P soon!!!.

So far I've had 3 IC tests 'positive' (I think!) and 2 cheap ones from Home Bargain negative. They both measured the same amount of hormone, and I used the IC ones in the morning but I was a bit naughty using the others, I used one in the morning and one at night.

So in short, no idea. But today I have been feeling a bit sad like I do before AF (due Tuesday/Wednesday) and I keep thinking that I am getting AF cramps, but nothing definite yet. When I was pregnant with my daughter I remember thinking 'I can't be pregnant, I feel like I'm just about to come on!' So I just don't know, but I am just assuming that I am out this month.

I'm going out tonight but I think I'll drive and drink lemonade just to be on the safe side!

Good luck to you for Sunday, and good luck to all of you. This site is a massive help for me.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

cherryness said:


> aw thats nice to know im not going insane ! Iv never experianced this much cm :S its yukky! I was gonna take pre vits since I'm going to ttc in three months if this is not , but i guess i should really start them now as it would help if i am and even if im not it'll help prepare for three months time ttc :D Soooo excited. Just got married this year :) did you get married this year too ?

Yes my 1st wedding anniversary is 19th December.... Ive had loads of CM too... I wud take the prenatal vits


----------



## beckster201

Jacks Mummy- I read somewhere the hcg hormone begins to break down if the wee is a bit older/has been sitting around for a minute! You're soooo pg, girl!! :) 

Jasmine- My cousin has PCOS and she had almost the exact situation as you. She went to her doc for something different and explained her symptoms, bb's sore and hard. sicky feeling and the doc told her the same thing. All her symptoms looked positive and to come back in 2 weeks and she was PG!!! FX'd for you, chick!!! :)

Baby dust!!!


----------



## curly123

Hi Beckster - how you holding up? x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

beckster201 said:


> Jasmine- My cousin has PCOS and she had almost the exact situation as you. She went to her doc for something different and explained her symptoms, bb's sore and hard. sicky feeling and the doc told her the same thing. All her symptoms looked positive and to come back in 2 weeks and she was PG!!! FX'd for you, chick!!! :)
> 
> Baby dust!!!

Thanks Beckster.... Im getting so excited the more people tell me all this


----------



## beckster201

curly123 said:


> Hi Beckster - how you holding up? x


I'm doing ok, Curly! Thanks so much for asking! Although, I did cave and tested at 11dpo-bfn :nope: I thought for sure it would be bfp... I hate $$$ store tests because I took the test and as the dye passed over, there was nothing but then about 3 minutes in, there was a definite line but I couldn't tell if it had color to it or not. I'm so confused. Now, my bb's aren't as sore. AF is due on Sunday or Monday.... I hope she shows sooner rather than later so we can get on to next month!

How are you feeling, Curly?? You must be soooo excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## curly123

Oh hun - All us ladies are different - 11dpo is still early....my bb pain died down the day before (12dpo i think) so i thought I was out....

Well, i guess if you think you're out then you can only be pleasantly surprised if AF doesn't show! :hugs:

You know - I also checked out the fertilityfriend galleries of pos tests just to see how different they looked with different ladies on different dpos so I wouldn't go mad at any result I got...I helped me a bit... sounds bit mad though :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Mal

well i took a test yesterday but it was late in the afternoon BFN it looked like there was a line but I could not tell really. Sooo I still have really sore BBS adn they are starting to get veiny. Cervix is still high and just been feeling really off past few days. My nerves feel shot basically which is not normaly for me ugh


----------



## beckster201

curly123 said:


> Oh hun - All us ladies are different - 11dpo is still early....my bb pain died down the day before (12dpo i think) so i thought I was out....
> 
> Well, i guess if you think you're out then you can only be pleasantly surprised if AF doesn't show! :hugs:
> 
> You know - I also checked out the fertilityfriend galleries of pos tests just to see how different they looked with different ladies on different dpos so I wouldn't go mad at any result I got...I helped me a bit... sounds bit mad though :haha:
> 
> xxxx


Thanks, Curly! I'm really hoping AF :af: doesn't show but either way, there's always next month! :) I'm still holding out hope! It's not over until af :witch: shows! lol


----------



## Mal

well here is test I took at 10dpo the date on test is wrong. there is a line but its barely there sooo who knows.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I can see it I think


----------



## Mal

ya its so faint you can BARELY see it lol. I am not gonna get my hopes up either way. but it would still be awesome


----------



## jacks mummy

I think I see a line mal! Good luck I hope it the start of ur :bfp: 
How is everyone feeling tnite x


----------



## mamajama

Well, I guess I will be the first to be officially out for this month. AF showed her ugly face about an hour ago! So mad! I specifically asked her not to come this month and this is what she does? :growlmad:

I guess there is always next month. Gotta go see when I ovulated now.. this will be interesting!

Gonna go hide in a hole for a while. :cry::cry:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mamajama said:


> Well, I guess I will be the first to be officially out for this month. AF showed her ugly face about an hour ago! So mad! I specifically asked her not to come this month and this is what she does? :growlmad:
> 
> I guess there is always next month. Gotta go see when I ovulated now.. this will be interesting!
> 
> Gonna go hide in a hole for a while. :cry::cry:
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Oh no so sorry.... 

Next month fingers crossed xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh mamajama I'm sorry!!! Stupied bloody af always shows when not wanted!!!!!! Well I hope ur ok hun. Don't worrie tho it will happen. Speak soon! If u need any of us just say don't bottle it up if ur feeling crap! Xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Does anyone have IC tests that are very thin (width-wise) and pink? I took a couple today (Yes, I am a POASaholic!) and I SWEAR I saw very faint lines on them (why I did 2 today) I am only 10DPO today but I haven't ever seen a faint line (evap?) before. 

I showed DH and he agreed that he saw something faint but skeptical. He's a def realist lol, so him even admitting he saw something makes me think it's not line eye. Here's to being hopeful? lol

Here's the pic, a little blurry but what do you think?

https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/1514/10dpo.jpg


----------



## mmdrago

mamajama said:


> Well, I guess I will be the first to be officially out for this month. AF showed her ugly face about an hour ago! So mad! I specifically asked her not to come this month and this is what she does? :growlmad:
> 
> I guess there is always next month. Gotta go see when I ovulated now.. this will be interesting!
> 
> Gonna go hide in a hole for a while. :cry::cry:
> 
> Good luck everyone!

:hug: sorry about AF... I wish she would just get the hint that she's not invited to anyone's party already


----------



## threebirds

Ooh things begining to get exciting in here!! Good luck every1. Im 12dpo so another couple of days til af due. Hasnt stopped me poas the last few days (all -). Not out til af arrives. Babydust x


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> Hi there ladies! Now its getting to the last few days its driving me bonkers!!!! Keep waking at stupid times in the morning and then all I can think about is whether or not I could actually be pregnant or not it plays on my mind so much I can't get bk to sleep :( ah well 2 more days till af is due, so we will see, maybe I'll be able to sleep better when I no for sure??!!
> Also tilly/racheal its nice to no ur real name mine is stacey! I don't mind u all calling me by my first name, u little jack russle is so cute!!!! Bless, does she molt? Mine does quite bad and I don't no how to stop it.
> Jenjen glad u had a nice thanksgiving hope u ate lots of yummy food! Do u all put ur christmas trees up for thanksgiving?
> Lucy lu all ur symptoms are sounding very promising!! Fingers crossed for u hun!!!
> Squeshie and jasmine I've been wondering the same thing guess we won't no unless we get that bfp. Good luck ladies how are u all feeling this morning?
> Curly are u feeling ok sweetie? Xxx

hi stacey, tilly is cute! thanks! yes she does molt alot! not sure how 2 stop it, hhhhmmmmm...... shave bald???....only kidding! :haha:

bfn again 2day! 11dpo :growlmad:

its crap cos my af is never regular, so not sure how long my cycles are. I didnt even know i was PG a few months back, untill i had a mc, it was awful. have had af's b4 we started trying again, so as this is the 1st month trying but cos i have never kept a record of my af's im finding this sooooo stressfull :wacko: i bought a frer that says 'can detect up to 6 days before period is due'.......but i dont know when that is! :dohh: so just using ic, otherwise will b 2 expensive, anyone in same boat?

anyway, stacey, any news? Great that u got lines tho.....a lines a line???RIGHT??? Can understand u not wanting 2 get ur hopes up hun. soz u feeling crap, hang in there hun, i got my FX 4 u xxx

I will b 12dpo 2moz, so will test agin in morn :winkwink:

every1 ok? any gossip/news/syptoms? My bb's still sore, mainly in morn & have more blue veins on them, looks lovely! NOT! :nope:

I bet no-one is up 2 chat, Iam a night owl lol!

anyone?????

Rachel :hugs:


----------



## tilly05

Lucy Lu said:


> tilly05 said:
> 
> 
> anyone up to chat?, i know its late....?????????
> 
> Rachel (& tilly :haha:)
> 
> Tilly - or Rachel! - you are a night owl! :haha:
> 
> Blue veins on bbs is a really good sign isn't it. Not sure about the sore gums tho - did you hear if anyone else has had these as a preg symptom?
> 
> Love your dog piccies btw xClick to expand...

hey lucy lu, hope u r well. yep a night owl! im lucky i run my own small business from home, so can work whenever i like, so dont have 2 b in bed early if i dont want 2 :thumbup:

blue veins r very visable 2day, hope its a good sign:thumbup:. hhhmmmmm, read of peoples gums bleeding when brushing teeth, but mine felt funny, not wobbly, but felt like they could drop out! v strange eh? they feel ok now ***phew*** well i dunno cos got no symptoms now:growlmad:, apart from my huge bb's! oh CP is high & soft, creamy slightly yellow CM.

anyway, soz about long post. u girlies have been great, as alot of u can prob relate - i cant talk about any of this 2 family / friends cos they dont understand 

anyway had a good day lucy?

Rachel (& tilly) xxx :hugs:


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> Helloooo ladies!!! Well I took another ic just now :blush: and I got a really good second line well as good as u can get on an ic at 12dpo!!!! So I'm letting myself start to believe that I may actually be pregnant so I'm going to get some frer and test with one today and one tmoro morning, does anyone no if u can still use ur fmu if its been sat in a cup for a while? I no that is disgusting and I wouldnt normally leave wee laying around the house its just I don't want to waste my money on a frer to get a crappy result cos it not fmu, xxx

im sure i read somewhere hcg does lessen in time, but is ok for hours. After 24 hrs its no good. if it was me i would test with it within 5 - 8 hours?

but fresh would b better of course! :winkwink:

ok hun, rachel xxx


----------



## tilly05

OMG! OMG! OMG!

Just done a IC HPT & got a pink line!!!!!!!!!?????????????!!!!!!!!! 

:?: :confused: :shock:

(soz, ive posted alot! the last few posts have been mine, but just had 2 tell u all!)

not getting hopes up tho, not yet, not untill i get lots of lines on lots o tests!!!!!!!!!!!!.....anyone up? :shrug:

rachel xxx :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm awake rachael!!! Only just but I'm awake! Yey!! I'm really happy for u!!!! I really hope this is ur month chick!!! I dunno what wrong with me at the moment for the last 3nites iv just not been able to sleep at all! Tnite I went to sleep at 10.30 and I've been awake now since 1 :( just come bk to bed now to try sleep but I'm still feeling awake! Don't think it helped that OH woke me up to tell me it was snowing bad! So did the line come up strait away?? Xxxx


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> I'm awake rachael!!! Only just but I'm awake! Yey!! I'm really happy for u!!!! I really hope this is ur month chick!!! I dunno what wrong with me at the moment for the last 3nites iv just not been able to sleep at all! Tnite I went to sleep at 10.30 and I've been awake now since 1 :( just come bk to bed now to try sleep but I'm still feeling awake! Don't think it helped that OH woke me up to tell me it was snowing bad! So did the line come up strait away?? Xxxx

yay! hello! horrid when u cant sleep eh? ive just atr a bag of crisps, trying 2 eat them quietly so DH doesnt wake!

snow!? dont think its here? far 2 cold 2 get out of bed! :haha:

yep a line????? didnt come up right away, went back 2 it & SHOCK!!! woke DH up & he could c it too!!!!! so cant wait till a few hours pass so i can test again :happydance:

what about u, tested? any more lines hun???

rachel xxx now 12dpo :thumbup:


----------



## Mal

well i took another test and realllly did not mean to buy a blue dye test ugh but it was by accident and OH was there rushing me lol. Anyways I took this at 11pm so of cours my urine is diluted but very very faint line I am gonna take the other in AM and if there is a faint line i am gonna buy a better test. 

I added test from yesterday too and the blue dye came up within time limit
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11









11dpoa.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 14









11dpoas.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## NellyO

Oh my goodness!! Confused.com!:wacko:
Mal and MMdrago I was the same as you guys yesterday. I used two pink dye ICs and there was the faintest line on both. I was worried they were evap lines so I waited until this morning and used my FRER and got a stronger but still faintish line! 
My DH said "But it's not as dark as the other line." (men, grr)
Which is making me sensibly cautious! But can a faint line still mean a :bfp:?
I'm gonna have to wait now till the shops open to buy another FRER or digi. I'm 13 dpo and expecting my af today. Fingers crossed this is it!!
Oh and congrats tilly! I hope this is your :bfp: too!
:dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning everyone!

Looks like we've got a few :bfp:s on the way!!!! How exciting!

Well I am only 7DPO and I've been in a really grumpy mood since last night....so I'll keep this short! No other real symptoms apart from some creamy cm.

Well, off to walk my springer spaniel in the snow. Should be fun.... :growlmad:


----------



## jacks mummy

Omg ladies!!! I'm so excited for everyone!!!!! Nellyo if u got a line on a first response I would say it was a :bfp: oooh good luck let us no what happens!! 
Mal urs are looking good go buy a new pink dye test asap!! 
Katie if I am pregnant then I've been really grumpy and snappy since about 7dpo but that could just me another sign of af for me, but hey ho u never no!! 
Rachael test again test again!!! Sorry I fell asleep last nite just after I sent u that msg thought I was never gunna fall asleep!!! Lol
I'm so excited for today ladies keep us posted xxxx hopefullylots of :bfp: on the way!!! Xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there ladies well I'm not pregnant, took a frer this morning and got nothing! And I'm 13dpo now af is due tmoro the frer would of picked up the hormone and there wasn't even a hint of a line, so all I can say is NEVER buy the ic's from amazon cos I got some cracking false positives (not evaps) cos they came up as soon as the wee past over it!! Anyway good luck ladies but I am defo out this month xxx


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> Hi there ladies well I'm not pregnant, took a frer this morning and got nothing! And I'm 13dpo now af is due tmoro the frer would of picked up the hormone and there wasn't even a hint of a line, so all I can say is NEVER buy the ic's from amazon cos I got some cracking false positives (not evaps) cos they came up as soon as the wee past over it!! Anyway good luck ladies but I am defo out this month xxx

Stacey - oh no! hope af doesnt come & that its not enough HCG yet. FX

Same here done a IC this morn & nothing! lilly white?????? :shrug:

so feeling a bit down, may go do some shopping or something, or stay in bed all day! :haha: or maybe do a FRER???? ive got one here...????????

DUNNO :shrug:

Rachel (12 dpo) XXX :hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm sorry for u aswell hun! But try the frer and see what that says!!! U never no good luck hun fingers crossed for u, 
I defo think I'm out I'm having craps now so I think she will be rite on time tmoro I am sad but at the same time I'm glad I finally no what's going on!! Its a relief to no, if u no what I mean its been so on and off the last few days that I feel like a weights been lifted now I no, but obviously I would of loved to have been pregnant but atleast now I no xx


----------



## tilly05

yeah, atleast u know i suppose, but as this is our 1st month ttc, im sure we will b getting those big fat lines soon!

done FRER, nothing :shrug:

i agree with u, those IC's are RUBBISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! both of us have got our hopes up with them :growlmad:

Still keeping my FX 4 u hun

rach xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea me too for u hun! U never no u may get ur lines in the next few days, I'll let everyone no when af arrives :cry: I can't believe I was stupid enough to get my hopes up but I did get 2 very good positives and 5 with pink shadow lines that u could see from reading distance next month I'm AM NOT testing early I'm going to test on the day af is due xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

I've just looked and calender and my ovulation day next month should be around the 12th and my af day is boxing day!!! So I'm going to test on christmas day and hope for that :bfp: now that would be a lovely xmas present but if I'm not then atleast I have xmas day to keep me occupied. Xxx


----------



## tilly05

NOT stupid, it just shows how much u want this. & reading posts every1 tests early. You are not out till AF shows, but i suppose u know your body???

but we should def do things different next month :wacko: :dohh: LOL!

Not sure when my Af is due??? didnt think it would be this hard, did you? had a few tears earlier :cry: gonna go 2 local cafe 4 a big breakfast 2 chear me up!

But will def keep u posted! :thumbup:

chin up stacey hun, rachel :hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

No this is defo A LOT harder than I thought it really is very stressful I'm just hoping it happens sooner rather than later cos it hurt to see those bfn especially when uv seen 2lines, well this next cycle I'm going to buy another cbdigi opk and have lots of :sex: and hope this time it works! We will see. I'm still hoping that maybe I am but I no I'm not lol if that makes any sense. We will see if the witch shows. Well I've got 1more frer and if af hasn't shown by wed I'll take it but I'm sure she will show before! 
And don't feel silly for the tears I cryed a lot the other day at 10dpo its hard wen u see those lines cos even tho u say I'm not gunna get my hopes up u can't help it, then they just go :( well I've kept one of my ic's which looks pos and I'm gunna upload a pic at some point when my laptops fixed so u can all see what I saw xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Well ladies its official AF just got me!! :( onto the next cycle it is! My cycle was only 27days this month, ah well good luck to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

That sucks, sorry to hear. Yeah my HPT are the IC from amazon too, so I'm not holding my breath. Going to wait it out longer before I even get the slightest bit excited. Temps still high, that's a good thing


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea it does suck but hey ho it was only my first month ttc so better luck next time eh?! Glad ur temps are still up!!! That's great!! Fingers crossed for u! Honestly just don't get ur hopes up if u get a line test with a different brand, I will not be buying them again as I do not trust them one bit anymore, yesterdays lines were so good oh told me to pee on my cb digi I'm glad I didn't!!! I'm gunna try post a pic of the one from yest to warn all u ladies xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Yes this was really our first too, I started doing BBT & the like mid-cycle last month so I don't really count it. Please post the pics! It would be great to compare and see what our IC evap look like :)


----------



## katiekittykat

:hugs: Stacey

At least now you know though and you can get your self set for next time! xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea that's what I keep thinking and cos I've started af early my next af is due 25 dec! Xmas day so that would be a lovely surprise! And if I come on I'll have xmas to take my mind off it! But I'm not as sad as I thought I would be I'm just glad to no either way, no more early testing! I'm a very regular person (I was before the implant) and now I no for sure my cycles are bk to normal so now I'm going to wait until xmas day and if by lunch time no af I'll pee on a stick cos I always come on before lunch! Lol I'm very regular!! Haha so how's everyone else feeling?? Xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm still grumpy (mostly with OH though...) and I've started to get cramps again this afternoon.

Mostly though I'm just SICK OF THE SNOW!


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm always grumpy with oh, lol and cramps around now are a good sign it could be implantation!! I hope u are hun!! Xx


----------



## cherryness

hi jacksmummy sorry to hear about your af arriving :( hope next month is your month . you never know, you might have a happy new year announcement :D 

My cervix has dramatically changed from high, very soft and wet to high and hard , and its pretty dry. :( nipples are still sore at night though , not as bad. exhausted though... probs just cos af is due. I pretty much think im out and its 5 days before my period just now. still getting af cramps... weird. I might test tomorrow just for the sheer hell of it :)

Oh well ! Suppose my fun starts for real in march next year. Hoping for a baby just in time for xmas next year, you never know. 

Glad to hear of some potential BFP's. :) must be really exciting !


----------



## jacks mummy

Also I dunno if anyone else has noticed this I've never noticed until now but the last 2 days I've had really watery cm, and I've just looked it up and its a sign of af, so just so your not wasting ur money on hpt's I thought I'd let u no xx


----------



## curly123

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For you Stacey darling - however an Xmas BFP would be incredible!!

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

It would my darling! All u can do when af shows is get on with things I no my time will come and then I will have a beautiful baby 9month down the line! Then all this ttc will seem like a distant memory lol I'm not even that botherd that the witch got me I just prefer to no where I am with it I just didn't like seeing those lines one min and nothing the next! so I'm gunna be strong like u and wait til af due time ish, I am gunna test xmas day next month and I can't wait! 
How r u feeling sweetie? When are you going to see the doc? If I was u I would just book in with the midwife as the doc dosnt do anything anyway or didn't for me and sis in law, they don't do there own test and didn't do bloods or anything just said if I'd got a bfp then I was pregnant and prescribed me folic acid and told me to book in with midwife xxxx


----------



## beckster201

Jacks Mummy- A Christmas :bfp: would be great, hon!!! I'm so sorry about AF, she's such a witch!! :hugs: and FX'd for this month, sweetie!!

Curly- How are you feeling, hon?? When do you plan on telling everyone? :happydance:

Jasmine- Have you been having anymore symptoms??

I'm now 14dpo and haven't been able to bring myself to test again for fear of a bfn! Af is due tomorrow or Monday so I think I'm just going to wait it out. My bb's and nips aren't near as sore anymore and I have no craps, no nauseua or anything so I'm getting a little disappointed :( 

Hope everyones doing great!! Baby dust to everyone!! :)


----------



## curly123

Yes I can imagine that seeing lines and then them not being there is just horrendous....well done for being so positive and if you can hang on til xmas day you'll feel sure that the result is a definite...sorry for you honey but you know i really believe it'll happen when it's supposed to - I have a good feeling for you :hugs:

Thanks for telling me about all that! I might do that! I've called doc's and going in friday of this coming week (dec 3rd)...think they're seeing me early cause they know I've had endo?? Normally they don't see peeps til they're 8 weeks apparently! I think i'll be 5.5 nearly 6...so you think i should just book in with a midwife? When should I book it in for do you think? Do they tell you? Sorry for so many questions but help!
:flower::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## curly123

beckster201 said:


> Jacks Mummy- A Christmas :bfp: would be great, hon!!! I'm so sorry about AF, she's such a witch!! :hugs: and FX'd for this month, sweetie!!
> 
> Curly- How are you feeling, hon?? When do you plan on telling everyone? :happydance:
> 
> Jasmine- Have you been having anymore symptoms??
> 
> I'm now 14dpo and haven't been able to bring myself to test again for fear of a bfn! Af is due tomorrow or Monday so I think I'm just going to wait it out. My bb's and nips aren't near as sore anymore and I have no craps, no nauseua or anything so I'm getting a little disappointed :(
> 
> Hope everyones doing great!! Baby dust to everyone!! :)

Hi hun - I'm okay thank you bit sicky but all okay... Hmm let's hope your AF doesn't show! Fingers crossed fr you!! :hugs:


----------



## curly123

Oh forgot to say beckster - we'd really like to wait til Xmas to tell family - should be 8 weeks by then...:flower:


----------



## beckster201

curly123 said:


> Oh forgot to say beckster - we'd really like to wait til Xmas to tell family - should be 8 weeks by then...:flower:

What a great xmas present for everyone!! That's so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## curly123

Hehe well - we were thinking of surprising his brothers and my sisters with auntie and uncle things and the same for his parents with grandparents things etc! We'll see if we can do it!
OMG his mum will go mad - she's been waiting for her 1st grandchild!

Thanks for being excited for me! xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Well when I booked in with the midwife I didn't have a clue how far I was at all couldn't remember wen my last af was so could of been anywere between 6weeks to 14weeks lol I was actually 7-8weeks and just call the docs and say I would like to book a midwife appointment and they will book u in and the when u go to see her she will sort ur first scan and all the rest of it and u just go from there. Yea I'd call on monday and see what day she does most docs only have 1midwife and they have 1day where they see u xxx


----------



## curly123

Thank you Stacey...I'll do that...

No-one told me that! Even the doc surgery!

xxxxxx


----------



## NellyO

Well the digi test said... Pregnant!! I can't believe it. I haven't really had any symptoms! I had some yellow cm a few days ago and then thursday morning when I blew my nose there was blood. But apart from that nothing!! So if you don't have any symptoms, it doesn't mean it isn't your month!!
Jacksmummy, fingers crossed for next month. Thankyou so much for starting this thread, it has helped me keep sane and made my 2ww easier to get through! 
Baby dust to all of you ladies! Hope you all get that bfp soon!! 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beckster201

Curly- That is the cutest idea!! I would never be able to keep it secret:blush: that long lol!! 

Congrats Nelly O!! :happydance:


----------



## beckster201

I thought I'd post pics of my $$ store tests just for the fun of it... I thought I saw a line but now I'm not sure. These were from 11dpo. What do you ladies think?


----------



## jacks mummy

Congratulations NellyO!!!!!! I new u were this morning when u said u got 2lines! So 2ladies with :bfp: yey!!! I'm just sad I can't join u over in the 1st tri BUT I'm hoping to join u girls soon! But atleast we can keep the thread going for if any more of us ladies get the witch this month! I'll be changing the name of the thread to somthing christmasy like "2ww hoping for a xmas :bfp: testing 25thdec" what u think girls? I won't be changing it until just before next 2ww. Xx


----------



## beckster201

Well, looks like I'm out this month. AF just showed about a half hour ago. I feel slightly crazy. I thought for sure I was pg! Oh well, on to next month! Hoping for a Christmas :bfp: along with you, Jacks Mummy!! :)


----------



## Mal

well I took another test this morning but it was the other blue dye one i had and there is a line but its so faint you have to squint to see it :(


----------



## tilly05

stacey, really soz 2 hear that :growlmad: xmas bfp!!!! yay!

:hugs: x 1000, but good on u for the PMA!

im sure we will still carry on this thread whatever :thumbup:

done ic twice 2day, 1 had faint line, but lost faith in them! too early 2 use frer etc, so will wait a few days!

u were right tho, snow last nite! tilly loves it!

how was everyones day?

congrats nellyo!!!!!!!!!!! well done! how many dpowere u when u got pos?

Rach xxx (12dpo)


----------



## Mal

here is a pic of test from yesterday and today 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/just me/pregtest002.jpg


----------



## Jasmine_rose

This page takes alot to catch up on doesnt it... 

So sorry to hear about all those evil AFs ... Wishing lots of Xmas BFP to you all!!!! 

COngrats to the BFPs 

Im on Day 29 of the cycle 
No sign of AF still plagued with waves of nausea and huge BBs ... clear CM maybe slightly yellowish but might just be the light. Got pulling pains again underneath. Im gonna die waiting for the 10th Dec to go for this blood test.


----------



## tilly05

Jasmine_rose said:


> This page takes alot to catch up on doesnt it...
> 
> So sorry to hear about all those evil AFs ... Wishing lots of Xmas BFP to you all!!!!
> 
> COngrats to the BFPs
> 
> Im on Day 29 of the cycle
> No sign of AF still plagued with waves of nausea and huge BBs ... clear CM maybe slightly yellowish but might just be the light. Got pulling pains again underneath. Im gonna die waiting for the 10th Dec to go for this blood test.

got 2 go out, just a quick one 2 say good luck hun xxx FX!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Thought Id change my profile piccy to todays pic going to wedding ... you cant probably tell but I dont usually have these BBs lol


----------



## SKP

I am expecting (according to my calculations) AF on the 29th. If not I am Expecting AF on the 8th of December (according to the doctors calculations) if not by the 13th (according to my calculations because in Sept I didn't have one until the 13th day) 
So after all this what in the world is going on. After 6 Hpt's and a blood test all negetive. So far. Something is up.


----------



## threebirds

Hi jacks mummy, sorry af got you & thank u for doing this thread x

Big congrats to those who got bfps 

I reckon af will get me soon, temp dropped this am.

Babydust to every1 x


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Well ladies its official AF just got me!! :( onto the next cycle it is! My cycle was only 27days this month, ah well good luck to everyone else xxxxxxx

awwww jackmummy im sorry huni wish i came on here earlier i know how u feel sweetie :cry::cry: ive not been on here since i got my bfn my oh said it might do me some good 2 preocupie myself i tested everyday since that shadow line on my ic n NOTHING!!!!! gutted been avin cramps like af is just round the corner xxxx ill stay on this thread wif u n tilly we can do this 2gether n get or xmas bfp yeeeeeyyy:happydance::happydance::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

beckster201 said:


> Well, looks like I'm out this month. AF just showed about a half hour ago. I feel slightly crazy. I thought for sure I was pg! Oh well, on to next month! Hoping for a Christmas :bfp: along with you, Jacks Mummy!! :)

sorry 2 hear that huni xx


----------



## mardy

Sorry about your AF coming Jacks Mummy, at least she's early and you can crack on with next month!

I'm the same hun, another negative test today, moody as hell and AF cramps - looks like the witch is on the way.

Let this be a cautionary tale to others about testing early with internet cheapies. That's my lesson learned - it's been an emotional rollercoaster.

Onwards and upwards to next month - no tests, no worrying, just plenty of the other!!!

Congrats to all you BFP-ers this month, and good luck to any one due to test!
xx


----------



## clairmichael

hey my ttc buddies still no af n still bfn arrrrrgggghhhh i just hate this limbo i was looking at my chart on ff n i guess i dnt really enter enough info so ive brought 1 of those digi thermometers now i know this sounds silly how do i check mt temp is it my mouth my ear internally 4 best results i just dnt know lol xxxx
pma frm now on ladies YEY YEY - my oh half bless him has been comforting me 2day just wish af would hurry up :( xxx


----------



## mmdrago

clairmichael said:


> hey my ttc buddies still no af n still bfn arrrrrgggghhhh i just hate this limbo i was looking at my chart on ff n i guess i dnt really enter enough info so ive brought 1 of those digi thermometers now i know this sounds silly how do i check mt temp is it my mouth my ear internally 4 best results i just dnt know lol xxxx
> pma frm now on ladies YEY YEY - my oh half bless him has been comforting me 2day just wish af would hurry up :( xxx

You can check orally or vaginally just stick with the same one every day and do it at the same time, right before you wake up in the am. Neither way is "best" you just want a consistent pattern, which is why you do it same way & same time of day.


----------



## tilly05

mardy said:


> Sorry about your AF coming Jacks Mummy, at least she's early and you can crack on with next month!
> 
> I'm the same hun, another negative test today, moody as hell and AF cramps - looks like the witch is on the way.
> 
> Let this be a cautionary tale to others about testing early with internet cheapies. That's my lesson learned - it's been an emotional rollercoaster.
> 
> Onwards and upwards to next month - no tests, no worrying, just plenty of the other!!!
> 
> Congrats to all you BFP-ers this month, and good luck to any one due to test!
> xx

A BIG cautionary tale to not test too early with IC's! as u prob read, i too had a line, but since done loads more all neg!!!!?????? mess with our heads or what!

so u think af is nearly here? :nope: FX for u hun, u ok? crappy ic's!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


:kiss: love this thread, u all seem sooooooo nice :hugs:

what would i do without u all???? :shrug: 

OMG! even tho i have bfn's (apart from that horrid pink line :growlmad:) i do have veins on my bb;s that look like ive been scribbled on with a blue felt tip, DH couldnt believe it when i just showed him! his jaw hit the floor! NEVER been like this, even tho im fair skinnned.... he had 2 have a feel too as they are huge! :haha: men eh? 

anyway......anyone online & in mood 2 chat??????????? 

hugs 2 all, rachel, (12 dpo) xxx :hugs: :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## tilly05

BTW, (TMI) my CP is very high, can harly reach it, some white creamy CM, not yellow any more, is that a good sign, along with my ever increasing veiney bb's.......nice! I look like a freak! :rofl: got 2 c it 2 beleive it! :blush:

goodness im crazy! :wacko: 1st month ttc #1 (apart from recent mc) & im ready 4 the loooooney bin! :haha: counting the seconds away :wacko: x 1000 - no that should be 'tottally wacko x 1000!' :dohh:

:shrug:

Stacey, u ok hun? thinking of u :hugs:

rachel , 12 dpo. xxx :flower:


----------



## curly123

Hi Rachel hun!

Hope you're doing ok! My bbs are veiny actually i saw that a day or so before bfp and thought 'nah I prob just don't notice it normally'...

Oh TTC is like nothing else on this earth - really know how you feel....Have everything crossed for you hun...when you next testing?

xxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi everyone! Thanks for the support!! I'm feeling ok now just really crampy :( I am not using ic's ever again and u will all be shocked when I finally post the pic of my ic bfp! I will never recommend them to anyone, I'm glad some of us are getting bfp's and I'm so glad I've met u all! I'm really starting to love u girls but I suppose bonding over ttc would be one of the best ways to bond cos I no I don't talk to my girlfriends about what my periods, cm, cervix, nipple/boob pain and the rest of the gross stuff we all openly chat about xxx


----------



## tilly05

curly123 said:


> Hi Rachel hun!
> 
> Hope you're doing ok! My bbs are veiny actually i saw that a day or so before bfp and thought 'nah I prob just don't notice it normally'...
> 
> Oh TTC is like nothing else on this earth - really know how you feel....Have everything crossed for you hun...when you next testing?
> 
> xxxxx

aaahhhh, thanks curly, congrats btw, if i didnt say b4!!!!!! yay! :happydance:

so a good sign? they hve been a bit veiney all week, but 2day!!!!! OMG!!!!

never planned on a family till lost my baby, now its all i want me if get +...:cloud9:........:haha:


uuummmmmm, well will test every day with ic's, but not sure tbh, maybe a frer/clearblue on 14 - 15 dpo???? im 12dpo 2day. not sure wen af is due tho :dohh:

how r u feeling? :hugs: soooooo exciting, sooooo happy 4 u!:happydance:

Rachel xxx (told u i was mad!)


----------



## curly123

Hello jacksmummy - awaiting those pics to really see what you're talking about...feel so annoyed for you! 
I am so so glad to have been able to chat to you girls - It's been amazing to discuss everything it really has - long may it continue!! SO emotional.....silly

Rachel - Well I guess if you don't normally have maps on your bbs (lol :haha:) then yes I think a good sign...It's so hard to tell!

I'm feeling okay thank you sweet - I've had a good day - not feeling too sicky - So funny though as every night I feel so bloated and then am gas queen of the world! :haha::haha: terrible!!! 

Keep having a look and lurk over in 1st tri but I just don't get positive vibes over there - worrying really isn't good for me! Blessed/cursed with a vivid imagination of my own! Don't feel good about reading all their worries :nope:


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for the support!! I'm feeling ok now just really crampy :( I am not using ic's ever again and u will all be shocked when I finally post the pic of my ic bfp! I will never recommend them to anyone, I'm glad some of us are getting bfp's and I'm so glad I've met u all! I'm really starting to love u girls but I suppose bonding over ttc would be one of the best ways to bond cos I no I don't talk to my girlfriends about what my periods, cm, cervix, nipple/boob pain and the rest of the gross stuff we all openly chat about xxx

Hi hunny! NO! thank u 4 all ur support too! But its the least we can do, as we know exactly what u r going through. Ever want to chat? PM me etc, I do really mean that :thumbup:

Love ur PMA, its rubbed off on me, was in tears this morn, but realise i have such a good life, my DH is wonderful & we r only in our real 1st month ttc

anyway (lol) glad u r ok

i fished my bfp test from the bin, but it looks manky now! :haha: can still c the line tho, if u want me 2 upload it just ask :thumbup:

I will use the ic's for a few days still, but not get my hopes up! too expensive to use the good ones twice a day.....goodness iam getting far far too addictded to this.....aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :rofl:

rachel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## tilly05

curly123 said:


> Hello jacksmummy - awaiting those pics to really see what you're talking about...feel so annoyed for you!
> I am so so glad to have been able to chat to you girls - It's been amazing to discuss everything it really has - long may it continue!! SO emotional.....silly
> 
> Rachel - Well I guess if you don't normally have maps on your bbs (lol :haha:) then yes I think a good sign...It's so hard to tell!
> 
> I'm feeling okay thank you sweet - I've had a good day - not feeling too sicky - So funny though as every night I feel so bloated and then am gas queen of the world! :haha::haha: terrible!!!
> 
> Keep having a look and lurk over in 1st tri but I just don't get positive vibes over there - worrying really isn't good for me! Blessed/cursed with a vivid imagination of my own! Don't feel good about reading all their worries :nope:

He he! you can be 'gassy queen' stacey can be 'crampy queen' & i can be 'road map/veiney queen' :haha:

****sigh*****

anyone else wanna b a queen 2day??? :winkwink:

rach xxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea upload it hun! I'm glad everyone feels the same as me! And I really hope u get ur bfp rachael!! I'm rooting for all the ladies who havnt got there af yet! 
Well the reason I'm being so positive is because my mum has got 4 children including me and she said it always took her 3-5 month to conceive. So before I started I thought well this could take a while. I wouldn't have been half as upset if it hadn't of been for all the false bfp's I got that really got my hopes up! I'll try upload the pic tmoro ladies I'll see if I can borrow my sister in laws laptop. I've also updated the name of the thread xx


----------



## beckster201

jacks mummy said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for the support!! I'm feeling ok now just really crampy :( I am not using ic's ever again and u will all be shocked when I finally post the pic of my ic bfp! I will never recommend them to anyone, I'm glad some of us are getting bfp's and I'm so glad I've met u all! I'm really starting to love u girls but I suppose bonding over ttc would be one of the best ways to bond cos I no I don't talk to my girlfriends about what my periods, cm, cervix, nipple/boob pain and the rest of the gross stuff we all openly chat about xxx


Thanks sooo much to you for creating this thread!:flower: It has been a lifesaver even though I joined in a little late! You ladies are great! Catching up on everything is usually the highlight of my day! Sad, I know lol! But really, like you said, who else can we talk to about peeing and cm and all that other gross stuff without someone thinking we're bonkers! lol

I'm keeping my fingers, toes and everything else you can cross for your Christmas :bfp: , Jacks Mummy!!! 

Curly- I know when I was pregnant with dd I had the WORST gas the first trimester! It was sort of embarrassing!:blush: It wasn't necessarily smelly but noisy as hell lol! Dh always found it quite funny lol!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi ladies,
Wow, so much to catch up on. 

So sorry about af jacksmummy &#8211; gutted for you, but hopeful for next month and an xmas bfp - that would be a lovely xmas pressie! that&#8217;s awful if the ICs were crap &#8211; getting your hopes up like that. It makes you think doesn&#8217;t it about testing so early, but it&#8217;s so hard not to when you have the option. I wonder if it still could have been a chemical though???

Beckster201 and mamajama &#8211; so sorry to hear af got you both! Crossing my fingers and toes for next month!

Congrats NellyO! Fab news - bet Curly is glad of the company too! And Jasmine_Rose that is sounding really positive &#8211; I thought your symptoms sounded spot on. Hope 10th Dec comes round quickly! Love your new profile pic by the way.

How are you doing Tilly? &#8211; the veiny bbs sounds so so like a preg symptom. Hang in there &#8211; 12 DPO is still quite early. Clairmichael &#8211; you sound a similar way along, hope you are doing ok.

Mmdrago &#8211; are you still waiting to test? Sounds like testing is imminent for quite a few of us. Mal &#8211; are you testing again soon?

KatieKittyKat &#8211; how are you bearing up? Hope the days are passing quickly for you. I am gonna have a nosey at your chart now.

Curly &#8211; how are you getting on? So know what you mean about first tri &#8211; the whole atmosphere just seems to change dramatically in 2nd tri.

Have been out a lot this weekend (so sorry for not being on for a while) which is good as it&#8217;s kept me preoccupied from thinking about TTC. Have still managed to keep wasting my ICs tho &#8211; another negative one this morning at 10 DPO. I think I am setting myself up for a major fall &#8211; I&#8217;m absolutely convinced I&#8217;m pregnant &#8211; I&#8217;m tired, I&#8217;m peeing all the time (I feel like I could go about an hour after I&#8217;ve last gone), I have sooo much creamy CM that I feel like I need pads on(!), I&#8217;m very aware of feelings below that don&#8217;t feel quite like af cramps and are a bit earlier than usual, I&#8217;m getting really dodgy wind and I feel soooo warm the last couple of days &#8211; really rosy cheeked like my body temp has gone up! I&#8217;m not temping but I did last time we TTC&#8217;ed, so I randomly took my temp this morning, and it is up there as high as my temp was when I was last pregnant. I just feel altogether pregnant &#8211; so scared to write it. I think I am gonna cope really badly with a bfn as I&#8217;m that convinced &#8211; am gonna feel really silly after writing all this lol! &#8211; I just need to talk to someone. What if I am imagining all this stuff? I haven&#8217;t mentioned it to OH as I don&#8217;t want to get his hopes up if I am so very wrong.

Sorry again for my usual essay &#8211; so much to get off my chest and catch up with everyone else's news! Lovely to be able to chat on here. U girls are fab!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well back from the wedding 
Absolutely shattered and exstremely nauseous , had strange feelings in my tummy but its just air running around ...must admit to having to fart alot lol Glad to get hope and take my bra off I really need to go Bra shopping they just dont fit anymore


----------



## shinona

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on to update - it's been one of those weeks!

I caved and tested on Wednesday morning and it was BFN and sure enough:witch: got me that night. I was a wee bit disappointed (dh more so) but oh well. At least I know i have a fairly standard 28 day cycle now!

xx


----------



## mmdrago

Yes I am technically still waiting to test but have been wasting ICs! hee hee... I don't mind tho because either I will get my BFP and not need them OR they suck w/ all the evaps and I don't want them next cycle!

I'll still use ICs tho, probably try babywishes.org next. Anyone else use those? These I have now I got off Amazon and they are much thinner than my OPKs I got at babywishes.


----------



## Jennjenn

tilly05 said:


> curly123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachel hun!
> 
> Hope you're doing ok! My bbs are veiny actually i saw that a day or so before bfp and thought 'nah I prob just don't notice it normally'...
> 
> Oh TTC is like nothing else on this earth - really know how you feel....Have everything crossed for you hun...when you next testing?
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> aaahhhh, thanks curly, congrats btw, if i didnt say b4!!!!!! yay! :happydance:
> 
> so a good sign? they hve been a bit veiney all week, but 2day!!!!! OMG!!!!
> 
> never planned on a family till lost my baby, now its all i want me if get +...:cloud9:........:haha:
> 
> 
> uuummmmmm, well will test every day with ic's, but not sure tbh, maybe a frer/clearblue on 14 - 15 dpo???? im 12dpo 2day. not sure wen af is due tho :dohh:
> 
> how r u feeling? :hugs: soooooo exciting, sooooo happy 4 u!:happydance:
> 
> Rachel xxx (told u i was mad!)Click to expand...

Rachel - I've been pregnant 3 times - one MC and 2 kiddos - the fist pregnany sign in all 3 was veiny boobs and the areola got larger and darker usually around 12-13 dpo...this looks very promising for you and I am hoping you get your BFP.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Definite BFN for me just now - 11 DPO today. The ICs I'm using say they are ultra sensitive - 10 MIU, so surely I am out now? :cry:


----------



## jacks mummy

Lucy your defo not out just yet babe some people don't get there bfp until they miss the period! So nobody is out till af arrives!! Can u feel the witch coming? Don't give up yet darling u never no! No point in getting upset until u no for sure that u are out, 
I think this is the hardest part of the whole month! Knowing AF could be just around the corner and getting bfn's but all try stay positive because it will happen for all of us at some point just remember that! So if u are out this month then just get in the mindset for next month that's what I'm doing I've just bought my clearblue digi ovulation kit, on amazon they are only £12. I bought mine last month for £22 for a chemist so that's a good saving. Has anyone else got any bfp news or :af: news? Good luck and :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Good Lord! Such a lot has happened on this thread since I was last online!!! I love it!

NellyO....huge congratulations on your BFP! :hugs:

I have an update. As you know, my temp dipped a little bit yesterday...well today it has gone back up again. And this morning when I went to let the dogs out I felt really wet (tmi alert :blush:), and when I went to the toilet and wiped I had a load of creamy cm with a pinkish tinge. Could it be implantation? I've got cramps this morning and I must be the Queen of Gas! Can't stop farting :blush:! I'm in a much better mood than yesterday though :)

The only reason I'm a bit dubious is because my last cycle was 37 days, which would mean AF was due today, and if it wasn't for my rise in temperature I would definitely say that the :witch: was about to get me.


----------



## jacks mummy

Oooh katie sounds so promising!! I'm super duper excited for u my darling hope this is ur month! When are u due to test? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm not due to test until 9 December which'll be 18DPO. So long to wait! You'll all be beyond bored of my symptom spotting by then!


----------



## jacks mummy

By then I will be about 3days from ovulation again lol I really hope u are. How come u have to to wait til then? Ur tickers says u can test in 5days? Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Fertility Friend 'suggests' I wait until 18DPO as it can't yet track my luteal phase. I'm quite happy to wait a bit longer, cos at least then whatever the result is, I'll know for sure.

That's the trouble with these bloody long cycles....by the time I can test for the 1st time, you're ready to start trying again :dohh: I'm hoping soy speeds up the process a bit next cycle. This one will be 42 (yes, 42) days.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

katiekittykat said:


> I'm not due to test until 9 December which'll be 18DPO. So long to wait! You'll all be beyond bored of my symptom spotting by then!

Ive got to wait till 10th dec for my blood test and even after that for the result so Im sure Ill still be here listening to your symtoms lol thats if Af doesnt get me before then. 

Day 30 of cycle for me today 

Not much sign of anything today to be honest. Ive eaten some breakfast without gagging wooo hooo improvement... still got all the BB issues... still early in the day yet though


----------



## katiekittykat

Me and you Jasmine_rose :hugs: No short cycles for us lol! We're in it for the long haul!


----------



## curly123

Good morning!!
Wowee congratulations to Nellyo!!! :happydance:

Jacksmummy Stacey darling how you feeling today? xxx Oh and thank you for the new name for the thread - still can't believe what it says!! :haha:

I wish everyone luck with the IC's....still can't believe how wrong they have been! I guess now we know that they're unreliable!

Lucylu - hope you're doing okay hun! Good to keep busy!

Katiekitty - wow they are looooong cycles!! So much luck for when you test!

Jasmine - lovely pic btw - also lots of love and support for your wait til 10th Dec - all i can suggest is brrreeeeeeaaaathe!

All ladies - i am thinking of you all in the wait and for those that are heading into new exciting Xmas cycle woop woop!
:flower::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Just got to do as the Dr says in the wait for the blood test. Assume Im pregnant and behave as if I am.... Evil urine dipsticks not working for PCOS... lol 
I didnt quite believe her and then I googled and found women who said they had PCOS and had negative urine tests even at 5 mths and yet blood and scans said they were... Its gonna be really yuck though.. but hey last cycle was 17 days and the one before that was 27 days so being at 30 days today means im probably late so thats good :)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well you might all think Im looney but Ive changed my ticker seen as the Doctor thinks Im pregnant and I cant have a blood test for a while yet. Made it a bunny so it doesnt look like a baby but all the other tickers werent relevant to me really... All of them were wanting to put me back at the beginning of a cycle and Ive not had AF yet ... so until I know through blood or AF here it is


----------



## jacks mummy

I've changed my profile pic so u can see what I look like, I thought jasmines looked nice so I wanted u all to put a face to the name. I'm the one with my hair down in the black and white and the girl in the purple is my best friend lauren xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also jasmine I don't think ur a loony I think u prob are pregnant its just a shame u can't pick it up on a hpt! But do let us no the min ur bloods get bk!!!! I'm waiting!! Lol 
Anyone else got any news/symptoms?? Xxx


----------



## squeshie

Hi guys,
Sorry I haven't posted the internet connection I've had access to was on my iphone - and this site would not load properly doh!

Sorry to hear about AF arriving and the unreliableness (is that a word?! :D) of the internet cheapies! Just thought I'd share with you that I tested on Friday with a IC when I got home and no line - my thoughts were to test first with that and if it showed nothing I wouldn't have wasted the digi clearblue I also had. Anyhoo thinking it was weird I decided to bite the bullet and use the expensive one anyway - and it said pregnant 1-2! Was shocked despite have some signs and although it's very early days am very excited. 

I wanted to thank you ladies as well as you helped me feel reassured when I was feeling nervous, I do hope that Christmas brings many nice BFP presents for us all :)

It is nice to put names to faces too so I will add a picture too (once I figure it out!) Ta so much, Dani xx


----------



## Jellysecret

Wow loads has been going on here, congrats on all the bfps :D 

Sorry to hear you got AF jacks mummy. Was about to buy some more ic tests but think I'll leave it, they seem so unreliable! And I did manage to get a two pack of FRER on boots on Bogof yay

I'm still awaiting AF I'm now 14dpo and 3 days late. I last got my bfn at 10dpo and been too scared to test since. Temps dropped below coverline this morning so it's not looking good :( still no symptoms of any kind lol very strange lol

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry I haven't posted the internet connection I've had access to was on my iphone - and this site would not load properly doh!
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF arriving and the unreliableness (is that a word?! :D) of the internet cheapies! Just thought I'd share with you that I tested on Friday with a IC when I got home and no line - my thoughts were to test first with that and if it showed nothing I wouldn't have wasted the digi clearblue I also had. Anyhoo thinking it was weird I decided to bite the bullet and use the expensive one anyway - and it said pregnant 1-2! Was shocked despite have some signs and although it's very early days am very excited.
> 
> I wanted to thank you ladies as well as you helped me feel reassured when I was feeling nervous, I do hope that Christmas brings many nice BFP presents for us all :)
> 
> It is nice to put names to faces too so I will add a picture too (once I figure it out!) Ta so much, Dani xx

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!! woooooooo


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> I've changed my profile pic so u can see what I look like, I thought jasmines looked nice so I wanted u all to put a face to the name. I'm the one with my hair down in the black and white and the girl in the purple is my best friend lauren xx

Love you new piccie ...as you might of guessed the little girl in my piccy is my youngest ..


----------



## Mal

OKA ladies with the BFP, do any of you feel like your pants are so uncomfortable? I cannot stand having my waist in my paints being tight it is just ugh. and right were I button them I have a pressure in my abdomen lol


----------



## squeshie

Mal said:


> OKA ladies with the BFP, do any of you feel like your pants are so uncomfortable? I cannot stand having my waist in my paints being tight it is just ugh. and right were I button them I have a pressure in my abdomen lol


Yep the bloating is quite bad here, wasn't sure if it was just me ;)


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> Well you might all think Im looney but Ive changed my ticker seen as the Doctor thinks Im pregnant and I cant have a blood test for a while yet. Made it a bunny so it doesnt look like a baby but all the other tickers werent relevant to me really... All of them were wanting to put me back at the beginning of a cycle and Ive not had AF yet ... so until I know through blood or AF here it is

Good luck Jasmine-Rose, pma and all that jazz xxx


----------



## squeshie

jacks mummy said:


> I've changed my profile pic so u can see what I look like, I thought jasmines looked nice so I wanted u all to put a face to the name. I'm the one with my hair down in the black and white and the girl in the purple is my best friend lauren xx

Love the profile pic, inspired me to try and do mine! xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yey another :bfp: congrats squeshie!!! I'm really happy for u!! Was this ur 1month ttc? 
I hope nobody takes this the wrong way but when I got my af I thought I would be jelous of all the bfp's but I'm not at all I'm just so happy all my girls are getting so lucky!! 
That's 3 :bfp: so far!!! And jasmine I think is pregnant aswell but I don't want to jinx it by posting it in the name of the thread but I will when the bloods come bk + which I'm sure they will!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> Mal said:
> 
> 
> OKA ladies with the BFP, do any of you feel like your pants are so uncomfortable? I cannot stand having my waist in my paints being tight it is just ugh. and right were I button them I have a pressure in my abdomen lol
> 
> 
> Yep the bloating is quite bad here, wasn't sure if it was just me ;)Click to expand...

Same here but then Im not a definate positive yet


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Yey another :bfp: congrats squeshie!!! I'm really happy for u!! Was this ur 1month ttc?
> I hope nobody takes this the wrong way but when I got my af I thought I would be jelous of all the bfp's but I'm not at all I'm just so happy all my girls are getting so lucky!!
> That's 3 :bfp: so far!!! And jasmine I think is pregnant aswell but I don't want to jinx it by posting it in the name of the thread but I will when the bloods come bk + which I'm sure they will!!! Xxxxx

No worries ... I feel odd putting a ticker on but im in no where land...


----------



## jacks mummy

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for everyone that is still waiting for that :bfp: hope that's enough baby dust for everyone! Xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for everyone that is still waiting for that :bfp: hope that's enough baby dust for everyone! Xxxx

hehehe loving all the baby dust


----------



## mmdrago

I posted this update on the gallery forum, but I wanted to post it here too and see what you ladies thought?

I dunno what to think, the bottom one I dipped into water to make sure they aren't all getting evaps and there was never any hint of a line. *sigh* I'm driving myself crazy here! hahah I wouldn't have it any other way I don't think!

https://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7125/progression12dpoam.jpg


----------



## mmdrago

squeshie said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry I haven't posted the internet connection I've had access to was on my iphone - and this site would not load properly doh!
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF arriving and the unreliableness (is that a word?! :D) of the internet cheapies! Just thought I'd share with you that I tested on Friday with a IC when I got home and no line - my thoughts were to test first with that and if it showed nothing I wouldn't have wasted the digi clearblue I also had. Anyhoo thinking it was weird I decided to bite the bullet and use the expensive one anyway - and it said pregnant 1-2! Was shocked despite have some signs and although it's very early days am very excited.
> 
> I wanted to thank you ladies as well as you helped me feel reassured when I was feeling nervous, I do hope that Christmas brings many nice BFP presents for us all :)
> 
> It is nice to put names to faces too so I will add a picture too (once I figure it out!) Ta so much, Dani xx

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

I would say ur ic's are looking very good!!!! Look like bfp's to me! They are slowly getting darker as the day go on!! If I were u I would buy a first response!! Asap!!! Good luck xxxx


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy said:


> I would say ur ic's are looking very good!!!! Look like bfp's to me! They are slowly getting darker as the day go on!! If I were u I would buy a first response!! Asap!!! Good luck xxxx

TY I really am debating going out and getting some. Kind of scared! I know how bad the ICs can be... Part of the reason I don't mind using all these up this month. I'm going to try some other brand ICs next time I don't like these thin pink ones!


----------



## jacks mummy

Defo think ur pregnant but I had even darker lines on my ic's and I got my af yest, BUT u are not me and I've seen lots of ladies get faint lines on there ic's and go buy a frer and get a really good line on that! So stop panicking and stressing and go buy one then atleast u will have a real result u can trust. I think u will get a good line on a branded one, good luck xxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy said:


> Defo think ur pregnant but I had even darker lines on my ic's and I got my af yest, BUT u are not me and I've seen lots of ladies get faint lines on there ic's and go buy a frer and get a really good line on that! So stop panicking and stressing and go buy one then atleast u will have a real result u can trust. I think u will get a good line on a branded one, good luck xxxxx

:hugs: TY jacks mummy and I'm sorry about AF. I will send my wishes and dust to you for next month! I think I will go out and buy some just to get it over with so I can concentrate on my SCHOOL tests mon & tue :blush:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes I would advise first response, they are very reliable!! And show early. Good luck and let us no asap!!! I'll be skulking around waiting for u to get bk :haha: xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations squeshie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow! 3 definite BFPs for the thread!

Still a long wait for me :coffee: Sorry to make everyone hang round :blush:


----------



## NellyO

Hey again ladies!
Congratulations squeshie! :happydance:

mmdrago, I would advise using either a FRER or a clear blue digi. 
Earlier I used one of my ICs and it was negative. I shall never buy them again, they obviously don't work very well.

Jacksmummy - the thread title is so sweet, thank you! Also, love the photo! 
I'm gonna keep coming here to see all you ladies get your :bfp: before xmas. 
Then we can all go to the first trimester group together!
Oh and in answer to Tilly, sorry for the delay, I was 13 dpo when I got my:bfp:yesterday on both the FRER and digi. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

Ok I bought some FRER but my pee is too clear!!! Gonna have to wait a few hours :dohh:


----------



## jacks mummy

I don't mind hanging around katie I'll be hanging around here till I get my bfp anyway and even then if there are still some of us that are still trying I'll still be here everyday! Lol I really like u girls! 
NellyO I don't rate the ic's either at all they are not worth the pee we pee on them!! Lol 
Gosh its really snowing were I am!! About 3cm has fallen in half hour!! And its still going strong!
Anyone watching xfactor tnite?? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Stacey :hugs:

I'll definitely be watching X Factor tonight, as well as Strictly. We haven't had any more snow today, but I haven't even bothered trying to defrost the car! I'll leave it until I absolutely have to tomorrow morning!


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I think most of the uk is due a big fall tnite so u may still get some lol I'm just glad my little doggy has had 2 walks today cos she may not be getting one tmoro. We will see. I'm hoping wagner goes tnite can't believe 2 are going :( Mmdrago Hold ur pee for aslong as u can without having much to drink!! And let us no xxxx


----------



## tilly05

Hi my girlies!!!!!!!

Goodness lots of reading 2 catch up on!

Just a quick update......no sign of AF at all :shrug: done a IC & a FRER (my last) & both BFN :nope:

but......as i said no sign of AF :happydance: & bb's still huge & veiney, & cant even reach CP, its soooooooo hign :shrug:

stacey - love the new pic! :thumbup:

will read through the posts later

rachel xxx:hugs:


----------



## pink_angel

Hello! *waves* I'm new but have been lurking for a little while and learning the lingo! I'm ttc#1 and this is my first 2ww.
AF was due yesterday - I've had quite a few symptoms: nausea, needing to wee a lot, really thirsty, cramps, sore bbs, horrendous headache, really tired. 

Have had 3 BFNs so far - 2 digis and 1 frer. But they may have all been 2 early- haven't done one since Thurs pm.
I think I'll do a frer tomorrow morning if no sign of AF. Don't want to waste it tonight.
Nice to *meet* you all and hope you don't mind me joining in!


----------



## mmdrago

pink_angel said:


> Hello! *waves* I'm new but have been lurking for a little while and learning the lingo! I'm ttc#1 and this is my first 2ww.
> AF was due yesterday - I've had quite a few symptoms: nausea, needing to wee a lot, really thirsty, cramps, sore bbs, horrendous headache, really tired.
> 
> Have had 3 BFNs so far - 2 digis and 1 frer. But they may have all been 2 early- haven't done one since Thurs pm.
> I think I'll do a frer tomorrow morning if no sign of AF. Don't want to waste it tonight.
> Nice to *meet* you all and hope you don't mind me joining in!

Welcome! Wow no HPT since Thurs & waiting til tomorrow to do one? I wish I could do that! haha 
FXd for you!


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy did you take FRER before AF??? Is it normal to see a slight line where BFP is supposed to go? I thought I would get answers now I just have more questions. This is so frustrating!!!!!!

I held it as long as I could without making myself insane. I think I lasted about 2 hours lol *sigh*

https://img413.imageshack.us/img413/9879/frer12dpo.jpg


----------



## Jasmine_rose

pink_angel said:


> Hello! *waves* I'm new but have been lurking for a little while and learning the lingo! I'm ttc#1 and this is my first 2ww.
> AF was due yesterday - I've had quite a few symptoms: nausea, needing to wee a lot, really thirsty, cramps, sore bbs, horrendous headache, really tired.
> 
> Have had 3 BFNs so far - 2 digis and 1 frer. But they may have all been 2 early- haven't done one since Thurs pm.
> I think I'll do a frer tomorrow morning if no sign of AF. Don't want to waste it tonight.
> Nice to *meet* you all and hope you don't mind me joining in!

Welcome to the madhouse lol surprised ur not weeing on everything everywhere lol I would be only the Dr has told me they prob dont work on me :( oh well doesnt stop me weeing on them lol


----------



## jacks mummy

Mmdrago darling that's looks :bfp: to me!!! No I got nothing on my frer before af! That is a pink line!! And u only held wee for 2hours take one in the morning with fmu and I promise u will get a better line! That is bfp!! Xxxxxxx congrats sweetie! Seems my thread has brought good luck!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mmdrago said:


> jacks mummy did you take FRER before AF??? Is it normal to see a slight line where BFP is supposed to go? I thought I would get answers now I just have more questions. This is so frustrating!!!!!!
> 
> I held it as long as I could without making myself insane. I think I lasted about 2 hours lol *sigh*
> 
> https://img413.imageshack.us/img413/9879/frer12dpo.jpg

I see a line definately :)


----------



## pink_angel

I got absolutely nothing on the frer I took the other day so that looks like a line to me Mmdrago! :bfp:

You've got me thinking I should have another go tonight now... :)

Thank you for the welcome Jasmine_rose - I don't know how I've managed to not poas since Thurs - too nervous about seeing another :bfn: I guess! I do feel very nauseous this eve though... and hungry.


----------



## jacks mummy

I've had a longer look and I have no doubt at all that u are defo pregnant!!! Xxx


----------



## curly123

Ooh mmdrago that looks promising!! Looking forward to tomorrow's update! Bet you won't sleep tonight!
I have just finished eating yum dinner - I made herb chicken escalopes, leek and butter mash and broccoli..full up!!! Still managed to fit in biscuits and tea hehe :blush: 
No snow here yet! 
Stacey - a lucky thread definitely! Lovely pic btw! 
:hugs:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I agree with JacksMummy you are definately pregnant !!! WOooooo


----------



## jacks mummy

Welcome pink_angel! Glad to have u here!! Make urself at home all the ladies on this thread are amazing so enjoy getting to no everyone! Let us no if u test xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks ladies I just thought we've got to no each other pretty well these last 2weeks so I thought I'd put a pic up of myself so u all no who ur talking to, 
Curly ur tea sounds amazing!! Yum yum! We've had chicken sunday dinner. Just had to put jack to bed cos he was falling asleep on the sofa bless him! All the playing outside had tired him out! Xxxx


----------



## curly123

Oh sweet - sounds like he had fun though! Awww
Yes I have been piggy tonight! Oh well! I do love a roast too though!

Pink angel - Good luck for the morning hun! We've all got our FXed for you!!!
:dust::dust:
all round xxxx


----------



## mmdrago

Love you guys, I am a little hopeful but still in the mindset of "who am I kidding, it's just a BFN and I'm getting my hopes up"

I don't know why I thought this would help me be less crazy and focus on studying cause now I just keep coming back into the room and staring at the line lol. My DH thinks I am completely certifiable now BUT he has said he sees the line too.

I go from being excited to nervous, wondering about chemical preg and all that. I think I am gonna burst!! Thank you ladies for letting me know about the FRER being completely white


----------



## jacks mummy

Defo completely white! I even pulled mine apart and not even a shadow when held upto the light!!!! So its a bfp hun so stop worrying xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I see a line mmdrago!!! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## KellyW1977

deffo a line and thats without my specs!! :rofl: oooh this is a lucky thread xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Kellyw1977 have u taken a test? Xx


----------



## tilly05

lots more peeps joining! yay! come oin the madness! :haha: WELCOME!

looks like a line 2 me! congrats hun! a lines a line RIGHT?

13 dpo, still no BFP :growlmad: but gonna get lots of FRER & CB ones 2moz. I'd say more chance from 2moz 14 DPO onwards . FX'd 

atleast i have no sign of the evil witch yet :happydance:

I had beef wellington 4 sun lunch 2day. YUM!

Every1 well?

Stacey, u r v pretty in that pic hun. People r never how they imagine r they?

rachel xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Sorry about the arrival of AF kelly lots of baby dust for you for next month xxxx


----------



## mmdrago

tilly05 said:


> lots more peeps joining! yay! come oin the madness! :haha: WELCOME!
> 
> looks like a line 2 me! congrats hun! a lines a line RIGHT?
> 
> 13 dpo, still no BFP :growlmad: but gonna get lots of FRER & CB ones 2moz. I'd say more chance from 2moz 14 DPO onwards . FX'd
> 
> atleast i have no sign of the evil witch yet :happydance:
> 
> I had beef wellington 4 sun lunch 2day. YUM!
> 
> Every1 well?
> 
> Stacey, u r v pretty in that pic hun. People r never how they imagine r they?
> 
> rachel xxx :hugs:

I sure hope all lines are created equal! Guess I'll find out tomorrow. 

What's beef wellington?


----------



## jacks mummy

No they definitely not what you imagine, I just think that pic makes me look really young lol I'm actually 24. Hope u get ur bfp tmoro hun!! Do u think it may be a bfp? What u been doing today? Have u been watching the xfactor? Xx


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> No they definitely not what you imagine, I just think that pic makes me look really young lol I'm actually 24. Hope u get ur bfp tmoro hun!! Do u think it may be a bfp? What u been doing today? Have u been watching the xfactor? Xx

yes! wagner has gone! YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE! about time! lol!

not been doing much, stuffing my face, but nothin new there! having a thing 4 peanut butter & banana on bread rolls....yum!

had 2 scrape the ice off my car windscreen earlier! took ages! bbbbrrrrrrr! cold! my car thermometer said -7!!!!

bought a new 32" super thin LED HD TV, looks good. but not been doin much. how about u?

ive just turned 31! :dohh: peeps say i dont look 31 :thumbup: i prob do in my profile pic tho! :haha:

rachel xxx :hugs:


----------



## tilly05

mmdrago said:


> tilly05 said:
> 
> 
> lots more peeps joining! yay! come oin the madness! :haha: WELCOME!
> 
> looks like a line 2 me! congrats hun! a lines a line RIGHT?
> 
> 13 dpo, still no BFP :growlmad: but gonna get lots of FRER & CB ones 2moz. I'd say more chance from 2moz 14 DPO onwards . FX'd
> 
> atleast i have no sign of the evil witch yet :happydance:
> 
> I had beef wellington 4 sun lunch 2day. YUM!
> 
> Every1 well?
> 
> Stacey, u r v pretty in that pic hun. People r never how they imagine r they?
> 
> rachel xxx :hugs:
> 
> I sure hope all lines are created equal! Guess I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> What's beef wellington?Click to expand...

beef wellington is the lovely fillet of beef, (so tender) layer of mushroom paste thingy, then covered in puff pastry. v nice!

hope i explained it ok!

rachel xxx :hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

No u don't look 31 at all!!!! U look great! Mmmm beef wellington is nice! I am sooooooooo glad wagner has gone, its made my nite! And if bananas and peanut butter on bread isn't a crazy craving then I don't no what is!! Eww that sounds awful but if ur enjoying that's all that matters! It is really cold tnite bloody freezing. 
Rachael are you testing tmoro with frer? Xxx


----------



## pink_angel

Well I caved and did a test - silly really as should've saved it for the morning as am now out of tests. :bfn:
Oh well, will buy some more tomorrow if :witch: doesn't appear.


----------



## mmdrago

tilly05 said:


> beef wellington is the lovely fillet of beef, (so tender) layer of mushroom paste thingy, then covered in puff pastry. v nice!
> 
> hope i explained it ok!
> 
> rachel xxx :hugs:

I think so! I looked up the recipe too and it just looks DELISH! Although I dunno about liver pate?! I've never had any sort of pate before and I don't like liver! yuck!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Pinkangel - welcome to our madhouse!

Massive congrats Mmdrago! - that's deffo a preggo line - if we can see it clearly on our computers too, it's not even that faint. Big congrats to Squeshie too!

I am one step away from being sectioned! Bought 2 first response tests today - just the standard ones tho not a FRER - I swear it looked like there was the slightest shadow of a test line immediately after I pee'd on it - I can't see it at all now tho, so I'm wondering if my mind was playing tricks on me. I cannot believe how slowly 9-11 DPO have gone. I am at work tomorrow and tuesday so really hoping it will help pass the time quickly. I have lots to do there so hoping I don't keep thinking about peesticks whilst I'm there. Used up all my ICs which is good really - now have the one first response test left and am definitely waiting till weds when af is due - should know once and for all by then! Only 2 days to go!

Tilly/Rachel! - we sound in such a similar boat - about the same way along, both with quite promising symptoms, but getting those infuriating bfns! I can't remember sorry, did you say earlier on the thread that you got a faint pos on an IC a couple of days ago?

Katiekittykat - I will definitely keep following your story up to 18 DPO and beyond! It's lovely to come on here and see more names of people who have got bfps. It's funny what you said about the jealous thing Jacksmummy - totally know what you mean. First time around I found it really hard to see friends/family pregnant when I so desperately wanted to be. I never had that feeling on here though, it just makes you so happy doesn't it to see people on here get that bfp, when you've all been sharing the 2ww angst for days and days.

PS. Love your piccies ladies! - I am still being a nutter and really cagey about sharing my identity openly on here - we know so many couples with young kids and about to give birth, I am totally paranoid one of them will stumble across my posts on here and learn that we are TTC'ing! - not likely I know. I might loosen up a bit when I do get pregnant and get past the 12 wk scan - since I think we are planning our second and last child ths time!


----------



## katiekittykat

You'd be surprised Lucy Lu - one of my really good friends came across me on the forum! She didn't know we were TTC (she does now) but has been really supportive and given me loads of tips - she got her :bfp: last weekend.


----------



## Lucy Lu

katiekittykat said:


> You'd be surprised Lucy Lu - one of my really good friends came across me on the forum! She didn't know we were TTC (she does now) but has been really supportive and given me loads of tips - she got her :bfp: last weekend.

How funny - that must have been quite nice in a way tho. Did you know she was TTCing before you found each other on here?


----------



## Lucy Lu

Your FF chart is looking good btw - wonder if that could have been an implantation dip yesterday x


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> Hi my girlies!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness lots of reading 2 catch up on!
> 
> Just a quick update......no sign of AF at all :shrug: done a IC & a FRER (my last) & both BFN :nope:
> 
> but......as i said no sign of AF :happydance: & bb's still huge & veiney, & cant even reach CP, its soooooooo hign :shrug:
> 
> stacey - love the new pic! :thumbup:
> 
> will read through the posts later
> 
> rachel xxx:hugs:

Hey ladies how is every1 doin ive finally got my laptop workin again yeeeeey :happydance: well im in same boat rachel im not sure wen af is due had coil out n has been iregular since tested ic :bfn: frer :bfn: this morn :cry: how is every1 2night any more bfp - so stacey n rachel we gonna get a xmas bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm defo hoping for an xmas day bfp!!! I'm really hoping for that!! It will be the best xmas ever! Goin to have as much :sex: as I possibly can to catch that eggie this month I'll even stand on my head if I have to :haha: I just want af to bugger off so I can start counting down to ovulation again!! Xxx


----------



## clairmichael

Sooooo ive started taking my temp aswell gettin ready 4 next months chartin can any1 help me in what 2 look 4 if it dips what does that mean what does it mean if it rises etc any help would b gr8 xxx


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> I'm defo hoping for an xmas day bfp!!! I'm really hoping for that!! It will be the best xmas ever! Goin to have as much :sex: as I possibly can to catch that eggie this month I'll even stand on my head if I have to :haha: I just want af to bugger off so I can start counting down to ovulation again!! Xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> i know how u feel hun i was the same last month it only lasted a few days thank god lol...... how u doin then hope u feelin better hun ive started 2 cramp alot 2night n backache i keep goin hot 2 cant cool down got oh wrapped in the duvet snoring away :haha:while ive got the fan on :wacko:


----------



## mmdrago

clairmichael said:


> Sooooo ive started taking my temp aswell gettin ready 4 next months chartin can any1 help me in what 2 look 4 if it dips what does that mean what does it mean if it rises etc any help would b gr8 xxx

Looking for a pattern of temps... Your temp should dip on ovulation day and then you get a rise in temps after ovulation up until (and sometimes during) AF. Everyone's charting is diff, mine this month was all over the place but still can see a pattern going on. Just make sure you are taking your temp at the same time every day in bed before you get up for the day.


----------



## tilly05

clairmichael said:


> tilly05 said:
> 
> 
> Hi my girlies!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness lots of reading 2 catch up on!
> 
> Just a quick update......no sign of AF at all :shrug: done a IC & a FRER (my last) & both BFN :nope:
> 
> but......as i said no sign of AF :happydance: & bb's still huge & veiney, & cant even reach CP, its soooooooo hign :shrug:
> 
> stacey - love the new pic! :thumbup:
> 
> will read through the posts later
> 
> rachel xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hey ladies how is every1 doin ive finally got my laptop workin again yeeeeey :happydance: well im in same boat rachel im not sure wen af is due had coil out n has been iregular since tested ic :bfn: frer :bfn: this morn :cry: how is every1 2night any more bfp - so stacey n rachel we gonna get a xmas bfp xxxxxxxClick to expand...

hey!!! alot 2 catch up on eh? 

not good is it, wen we have no idea wen AF is due.....:shrug:

horrid BFN's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! still early yet tho hun

& FRER's are soooooooooooooo expensive :dohh:

rachel xxx :hugs:


----------



## tilly05

Lucy Lu said:


> Tilly/Rachel! - we sound in such a similar boat - about the same way along, both with quite promising symptoms, but getting those infuriating bfns! I can't remember sorry, did you say earlier on the thread that you got a faint pos on an IC a couple of days ago?

Hey! yes, about the same time Jacks mummy was having probs with hers, quite a big fat line! but all been lilly white since....?????? :shrug:

what r yr symtoms lately?

Mine= still big veins all over bb's :haha: bb's dont hurt as much at all since yest (13 dpo) CP is very high

(thinking back, just b4 my recent mc, i had v sore & big bb's, but didnt know i was pg untill i lost baby. but remember how they hurt in morn!)

Its about 2.50am!!!! & just had 2 get up cos i was hot (its freezing outside :wacko:) & starving hungry! so just ate lots more peanut butter & banana sarnies & still hungry :blush:

cant get back 2 sleep! :dohh:

come on BFP's

rachel xxx :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Lucy Lu - I knew she wanted another baby almost straight after her first (he's 1 now), but I didn't know they were actively TTC. So it was a surprise to me too!

Well I have no symptoms to report at all today, other than a little niggly crampy thing. This is my longest cycle EVER though - 38 days and counting :coffee:


----------



## jacks mummy

Katie this is a really long cycle I feel sorry for u but let's hope at the end of the long wait u get ur :bfp: then it will be worth the wait!!! 
Well this is 3rd day of af only 2days left thank god! I no this is too much info but every time I go to the toilet its a harsh reminder that it didn't happen for us this month! :( ah well I'm hoping for next month I really am!!!
And rachael I remember with jack my boobs were vainy and sore so sounds good to me xxx


----------



## slrayner

Gosh I have been AWOL from this thread and it has grown so much! I took a Superdrug test Friday and it was a DEFINITE BNP. AF was due yesterday and now shown up yet but think I can feel her coming :-( 

A quick question though - all last week I have been really wet down there and LOTS of CM has been coming out I have never been like this before - does anyone know what it might have been?


----------



## jacks mummy

Congrats!! Slrayner!!! What was ur cm like? Was it thick and white/yellowy or clear and watery?? Have u taken another test? I would take a clearblue digi just to confirm xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Lots of watery CM? Stacey (jacks mummy) posted a little while ago that's a sign that AF is on the way.

FX and :dust: that's its not though and this is your BFP x


----------



## slrayner

jacks mummy said:


> Congrats!! Slrayner!!! What was ur cm like? Was it thick and white/yellowy or clear and watery?? Have u taken another test? I would take a clearblue digi just to confirm xxx

I would say more clear and watery - but each day there was loads - enough to soak me and make me uncomfortable (sorry if that TMI) 

I will wait until tomorrow and if stil no AF get a clearblue digi thanks! Got cramps this morning though as though it's coming :(


----------



## jacks mummy

Cramps are very normal hun when pregnant that's why it took me so long to find out with my son cos I had awful cramps and kept thinking af was just round the corner, well I'm not 100% sure what the watery cm means but I had it for 2days before af arrived I googled it and saw on many sites it was a sign of af, I really hope this isn't the case with u may darling!!!!! Good luck!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## slrayner

I hope not either!
Yes I have been googling it as well - just stange as I have never had anything like it before- we will see! xxx


----------



## pink_angel

I've never been late before - I came off pill in May and have had 25 day cycles ever since. I had surgery in May (back) so have only been TTC this month. So is it just coincidence that AF late this month? Work has been pretty stressful so could be caused by that. Hmmmm. Will pop to Tesco tonight for more HPTs. 

So how's the snow? I'm in Suffolk and woke up to quite a lot this morning.


----------



## katiekittykat

We've been practically snowed in since Wednesday up here in the North East! Getting a bit bored of it now :growlmad:


----------



## mmdrago

Temps went up today, supposedly AF supposed to be here tomorrow and CP still high. I took another IC AND FRER. It looks the same to me, is it supposed to be the same if it's BFP? I'm scared it's chemical or something I thought they were supposed to get darker? :( Help!

https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/4918/13dpo.jpghttps://img203.imageshack.us/img203/7141/frer13dpo.jpg


----------



## katiekittykat

As long as your temp stays up it's looking good! At least there's still a line there :hugs:


----------



## mmdrago

katiekittykat said:


> We've been practically snowed in since Wednesday up here in the North East! Getting a bit bored of it now :growlmad:

I miss the snow! I haven't seen it in almost 2 years haha


----------



## jacks mummy

The lines look good hun! U got lines on ic and frer so its defo not evap or false pos! If I were u I would wait until day after tmoro and make sure af dosnt come then pee on another frer and I bet the line is abit darker the hormone doubles every 2-3days so if u wait for day after tmoro then it will be 3days since the 1st frer. But I think its looking good!! Defo bfp so just try to relax hun!!! X we had abit of snow last nite! Its all white where I am jack is loving it!! Just dropped him at school the walk to abit longer than normal tho xxx


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy said:


> The lines look good hun! U got lines on ic and frer so its defo not evap or false pos! If I were u I would wait until day after tmoro and make sure af dosnt come then pee on another frer and I bet the line is abit darker the hormone doubles every 2-3days so if u wait for day after tmoro then it will be 3days since the 1st frer. But I think its looking good!! Defo bfp so just try to relax hun!!! X we had abit of snow last nite! Its all white where I am jack is loving it!! Just dropped him at school the walk to abit longer than normal tho xxx

Uhmm try to relax? :haha: I am prolly the most high strung girl on the planet! LOL I will try my best to wait until day after tomorrow. I have a few extra IC I will use one tomorrow instead of FRER and see how long I can hold out haha. I may just have to buy another pack of FRER just because I'm so paranoid. Wow... I wasn't expecting this at all

Now I just need to try and focus on my tests today n tomorrow.. Ugh it's horrible I am testing on congenital defects and high risk newborns, that's NOT the subjects to be studying when you get your first BFP!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Ah that's not good to be tested on!! Lol but do try to relax as stress in early pregnancy is never a great thing! Just concentrate on ur exams and TRY put it to the back of ur mind just for a few hours I no that's not easy but I don't thing there is anything for u to stress about all looks good to me sweetie just enjoy it xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Good luck with your tests mmdrago! Hopefully it'll take your mind of things for a bit!


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> Lucy Lu said:
> 
> 
> Tilly/Rachel! - we sound in such a similar boat - about the same way along, both with quite promising symptoms, but getting those infuriating bfns! I can't remember sorry, did you say earlier on the thread that you got a faint pos on an IC a couple of days ago?
> 
> Hey! yes, about the same time Jacks mummy was having probs with hers, quite a big fat line! but all been lilly white since....?????? :shrug:
> 
> what r yr symtoms lately?
> 
> Mine= still big veins all over bb's :haha: bb's dont hurt as much at all since yest (13 dpo) CP is very high
> 
> (thinking back, just b4 my recent mc, i had v sore & big bb's, but didnt know i was pg untill i lost baby. but remember how they hurt in morn!)
> 
> Its about 2.50am!!!! & just had 2 get up cos i was hot (its freezing outside :wacko:) & starving hungry! so just ate lots more peanut butter & banana sarnies & still hungry :blush:
> 
> cant get back 2 sleep! :dohh:
> 
> come on BFP's
> 
> rachel xxx :hugs:Click to expand...


Hey rachel, 
thats how i was last night i had the fan on :haha: ive got really bad cramps tho sooooo think af is just rite round the corner :growlmad: looks like all my :bfn: were right :cry: xxx


----------



## tilly05

clairmichael said:


> tilly05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Lu said:
> 
> 
> Tilly/Rachel! - we sound in such a similar boat - about the same way along, both with quite promising symptoms, but getting those infuriating bfns! I can't remember sorry, did you say earlier on the thread that you got a faint pos on an IC a couple of days ago?
> 
> Hey! yes, about the same time Jacks mummy was having probs with hers, quite a big fat line! but all been lilly white since....?????? :shrug:
> 
> what r yr symtoms lately?
> 
> Mine= still big veins all over bb's :haha: bb's dont hurt as much at all since yest (13 dpo) CP is very high
> 
> (thinking back, just b4 my recent mc, i had v sore & big bb's, but didnt know i was pg untill i lost baby. but remember how they hurt in morn!)
> 
> Its about 2.50am!!!! & just had 2 get up cos i was hot (its freezing outside :wacko:) & starving hungry! so just ate lots more peanut butter & banana sarnies & still hungry :blush:
> 
> cant get back 2 sleep! :dohh:
> 
> come on BFP's
> 
> rachel xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey rachel,
> thats how i was last night i had the fan on :haha: ive got really bad cramps tho sooooo think af is just rite round the corner :growlmad: looks like all my :bfn: were right :cry: xxxClick to expand...

thats soooooo weird! yeah my tummy feels weird, but no sign of af???
a fan! :haha: i was hot but a fan! LOL!
nah! i read loads of woman think af is here even when theyve had lots of bfp's! early days

im 14 dpo, still bfn! :shrug:


----------



## slrayner

No AF as of yet but still having familiar cramps - holding on to last bit of hope!


----------



## mmdrago

FXd for you ladies!!!


----------



## clairmichael

Im sooooooo confused arrrrgggghhhh ive had major major crampin, aches etc like af is on way ive had like a merky very light brown type mucusy discharge but no bleedin/blood at all it was only slight n now its not there at all im confused more than ever now my last period lasted frm the 1stnov till 2nd i had pos opk 14th 15th 16th and 17th but 18th was neg ladies any suggestions wots happenin arrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## Jasmine_rose

slrayner said:


> I hope not either!
> Yes I have been googling it as well - just stange as I have never had anything like it before- we will see! xxx

Not that I know if Im going to get AF or not but about a week ago I had exstreme wetness underneath.... some of the stuff ive read have said pre AF and other stuff as said can get very wet early preg so who knows...


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well day 31 of cycle 15dpo ????

well still no sign Af and even though ive had a physical exam by Dr and been told she thinks im pregnant I still cant believe it till a test says I am :( 

Symptoms today ... 
huge BBs with two rings of lumps around the nipple (tick) 
Yellowy creamy looking CM (tick) 
waves of nausea that feel like someones pressing at the back of my throat (tick) 
Lots of weeing (tick) 
Yawning disease sooooo tired since yesterday (tick) 

in the lack of AF symptoms ...no cramps anymore ...no spots..yet... no feeling like crying at all


----------



## mmdrago

clairmichael said:


> Im sooooooo confused arrrrgggghhhh ive had major major crampin, aches etc like af is on way ive had like a merky very light brown type mucusy discharge but no bleedin/blood at all it was only slight n now its not there at all im confused more than ever now my last period lasted frm the 1stnov till 2nd i had pos opk 14th 15th 16th and 17th but 18th was neg ladies any suggestions wots happenin arrrrgggghhhhh

2 cycles ago I spotted (very light, had to wipe to even see it) for a week straight and then had the worst AF for I think 3 or 4 days. That was not normal for me at all. I was also under a lot of stress so many that had something to do with it I'm not sure. I was about to make dr appt but then AF came.

I hope that it isn't AF for you! I found when AF is on the way and I just want to get it over with I go for a long run and the exercise helps bring her on sooner.


----------



## NellyO

mmdrago both your ic test and FRER are identical to the results I had. I used a clear blue digi to confirm as you can't misread that. 
I'm pretty sure you must be pregnant! :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I heard that :sex: helps bring on AF too....given the choice between that and going for a run...:rofl:


----------



## Mal

:BFP: UPDATE with PINK dye test :) 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/pregtest014.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/pregtest010.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/pregtest009.jpg


----------



## jacks mummy

Yey mal :bfp: omg omg u are pregnant!!! Congrats!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mal

thanks jack I am SOOOOOO excited


----------



## jacks mummy

So u should be!! Ur pregnant!! Can I post it in the thread title? Xx


----------



## Mal

YES! thanks


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Yey mal :bfp: omg omg u are pregnant!!! Congrats!!! Xxxx

Congrats Mal xxxxx wooo hooooo


----------



## Mal

thanks jasmine I just was not expecting to see the line and there it was lol cause i have been taking the blue dye tests and getting lines and everyone kept syaing those are not right but YAY! sorry I just dont know how to feel other then super excited lol and talk alot


----------



## Jasmine_rose

You need to change your ticker ... hence why I had to change mine.... they dont seem to be able to compute when Af does not arrive lol


----------



## Jasmine_rose

sooooo tired may go to bed soon sat here with my eyes starting to blurr and body jumping myself awake every so often... I have serious yawn disease...wont stop to the point of eyes watering


----------



## tilly05

YAY! congrats Mal! :thumbup:

everyone ok 2day?

still no AF, BFN :shrug:

I give up, starting 2 get sick of testing. I would rather AF come so i'd know. Was reading that some women dont get a BFP untill they r far into PG..???

anyway, all ok?

Rachel xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Tilly you and me both ... but then Ive never had a BFP until I was at least 8 wks pregnant with all of my kids so not expecting it now


----------



## Mal

I am super tired having cramps in my belly cannot stand tight pants. and nausea ugh my boobs hurt really bad and i just feel in the dumps but other then that I am excited to have BFP


----------



## tilly05

Jasmine_rose said:


> Tilly you and me both ... but then Ive never had a BFP until I was at least 8 wks pregnant with all of my kids so not expecting it now



8 weeks! wow. thats like what ive been reading. theres me panicing & im only 14 dpo! :dohh:

sounds good 4 u, nurse wouldnt say that & ge ur hopes up.??? right?

FX'd 4 u hun

rachel xxx :hugs:


----------



## tilly05

i have a question...

bit of a ****TMI ALERT!*****

I had a mc recently, didnt know i was pg. went 2 loo & passed a sac(Soz TMI!) my head was scrambled! so grabbed a ic hpt from bedroom & it was BFN. I dont know how far gone i was, sac i passed was size of satsuma.

so what im saying is maybe i dont produce much hcg??? or cos mc had just happened would hcg not show up?

anyone?

thanks, rachel xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations Mal!!! :happydance::happydance:

Rachel - I don't know sweetie - sounds awful :hugs:


----------



## esmemuppet

Hello there :flower: new to all of this and furst month TTC. Am 33 and a bit worried that I might be getting too old...am 10 dpo (lots of BD around ovulation day!!) For the past few days have been having waves of nausea, some dizziness, and some cramps...am not usually a "sicky" person so a little optimistic but do also worried that no sore BBs, much change in CM etc...what do you all think...do I have any chance this month?
PS baby dust to all!:flower:


----------



## tilly05

katiekittykat said:


> Congratulations Mal!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Rachel - I don't know sweetie - sounds awful :hugs:

thanks, it was horrible & a shock! sorry about the detail, just thought i would have got a bfp minutes after it happened???

im sure i just got a faint line on cb, but looks faint only on bottom half of the cross...??? :shrug:

how r u anyway hun?

rach xxx 14 dpo :hugs:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

tilly05 said:


> i have a question...
> 
> bit of a ****TMI ALERT!*****
> 
> I had a mc recently, didnt know i was pg. went 2 loo & passed a sac(Soz TMI!) my head was scrambled! so grabbed a ic hpt from bedroom & it was BFN. I dont know how far gone i was, sac i passed was size of satsuma.
> 
> so what im saying is maybe i dont produce much hcg??? or cos mc had just happened would hcg not show up?
> 
> anyone?
> 
> thanks, rachel xxx

As far as I know usually by the time you have MC the hcg levels are too low to pick up on a preg test urine....after my MC they picked up low levels of hcg but only through blood


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi esmemuppet - I'm 33 too and this is our 1st month TTC. Similar sort of symptoms (or lack thereof) as you - cramps now and again, sometimes nausea, sometimes a bit dizzy, but not much else. I'm 9DPO, and I think (FX) that I had a little implantation bleed yesterday.


Rachel - did you go to the doctors afterwards? What did they say? You would have thought there would be some hormone left straight after.... Keep testing! It looks like BFP might be on the way!!! :happydance:
I don't really have any more symptoms (see above lol) but maybe I'll start seeing some at 10DPO....


----------



## Jasmine_rose

esmemuppet said:


> Hello there :flower: new to all of this and furst month TTC. Am 33 and a bit worried that I might be getting too old...am 10 dpo (lots of BD around ovulation day!!) For the past few days have been having waves of nausea, some dizziness, and some cramps...am not usually a "sicky" person so a little optimistic but do also worried that no sore BBs, much change in CM etc...what do you all think...do I have any chance this month?
> PS baby dust to all!:flower:

My friends 8 weeks and only just started getting morning sickness at 7 weeks so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Lucy Lu

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Sorry to bring the thread down but I wiped after work today and had a bit of red blood (end of 12 DPO) so af is on its way - totally gutted :nope:. All after I got a second faint shadow on a first response this morning...talking majorly faint tho. Do you think it was probably an evap or did I have a chemical?

Have really messed up my head today - can't stop crying this evening. I was so totally convinced this month - I've never had such convincing symptoms whilst TTCing (is it in my head?!). I've vowed to buy no more sticks next month - HPT or OPK (going by CM, I can feel when I'm about to ovulate anyway so I don't know why I stress myself out with opks). To add to it all, I have just started back at work, so just getting used to leaving my little boy in nursery and he now isn't very well. I hate being away from him. I feel so low. I hate this point in TTCing when you realise you're not pregnant - I wish I could flash forward a couple of days to that point where I can start to feel hopeful and excited about next cycle. My cycles are about 5 weeks anywho so no bfp for me in 2010 now :cry:

Sorry to be so negative - will give myself a kick up the a*se soon


----------



## katiekittykat

Lots of :hugs: Lucy Lu

FX and :dust: for a New Year BFP. xxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Lucy Lu said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry to bring the thread down but I wiped after work today and had a bit of red blood (end of 12 DPO) so af is on its way - totally gutted :nope:. All after I got a second faint shadow on a first response this morning...talking majorly faint tho. Do you think it was probably an evap or did I have a chemical?
> 
> Have really messed up my head today - can't stop crying this evening. I was so totally convinced this month - I've never had such convincing symptoms whilst TTCing (is it in my head?!). I've vowed to buy no more sticks next month - HPT or OPK (going by CM, I can feel when I'm about to ovulate anyway so I don't know why I stress myself out with opks). To add to it all, I have just started back at work, so just getting used to leaving my little boy in nursery and he now isn't very well. I hate being away from him. I feel so low. I hate this point in TTCing when you realise you're not pregnant - I wish I could flash forward a couple of days to that point where I can start to feel hopeful and excited about next cycle. My cycles are about 5 weeks anywho so no bfp for me in 2010 now :cry:
> 
> Sorry to be so negative - will give myself a kick up the a*se soon

Sorry Lucy Lou baby dust for next month I hope it happens for you soon xx


----------



## tilly05

katiekittykat said:


> Hi esmemuppet - I'm 33 too and this is our 1st month TTC. Similar sort of symptoms (or lack thereof) as you - cramps now and again, sometimes nausea, sometimes a bit dizzy, but not much else. I'm 9DPO, and I think (FX) that I had a little implantation bleed yesterday.
> 
> 
> Rachel - did you go to the doctors afterwards? What did they say? You would have thought there would be some hormone left straight after.... Keep testing! It looks like BFP might be on the way!!! :happydance:
> I don't really have any more symptoms (see above lol) but maybe I'll start seeing some at 10DPO....

no didnt go 2 docs 4 ages(i know i know....v v stupid!), just stayed in bed 4 days & days & cried. never been thro that b4 & couldnt talk about it 2 anyone 4 ages. told my mum 5 days after & she went mad that i didnt go 2 docs. the thing that hurt the most was when told / showed 'it' to DH he was shocked cos didnt know i was PG, but all i needed was a hug, but didnt get one off him....hes great in every way. but just wanted a hug :(

bringing a lump 2 my throat now thinking about it....but not saying this 4 sympathy, lots of woman have been thro more han me, just glad i can talk - well type! lol - cos it helps me deal with it, u know? it does get easier in time. cant help but blame myself, even tho mc r quite common

anyway, so good i can open up on here, u lot have been great :hugs:

i didnt have many symptoms, as u know veiny bb's! not sore much now either

FX katie x :hugs:

rachel xxx 14 dpo, still BFN'S :shrug:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hey Rachel - sorry I just saw your post on your mc - so sorry you had to go thru that. Really hope this is your month and LO has just implanted late so that hcg is on its way up!!! Good sign that af hasn't arrived x


----------



## tilly05

Lucy Lu said:


> Hey Rachel - sorry I just saw your post on your mc - so sorry you had to go thru that. Really hope this is your month and LO has just implanted late so that hcg is on its way up!!! Good sign that af hasn't arrived x

aaaahhhh, thanks xxx

YEP, FX HEY? just getting tired of testing & all bfn. but can c faint line on cb, but dh says he cant c it :shrug:

i dunno, may wait few days till test again.... yeah right, b testing in morn! :haha:

how u?

r xxx


----------



## mmdrago

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: *BFP*:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1367/clearblue13dpo.jpg


----------



## mmdrago

tilly05 said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Hi esmemuppet - I'm 33 too and this is our 1st month TTC. Similar sort of symptoms (or lack thereof) as you - cramps now and again, sometimes nausea, sometimes a bit dizzy, but not much else. I'm 9DPO, and I think (FX) that I had a little implantation bleed yesterday.
> 
> 
> Rachel - did you go to the doctors afterwards? What did they say? You would have thought there would be some hormone left straight after.... Keep testing! It looks like BFP might be on the way!!! :happydance:
> I don't really have any more symptoms (see above lol) but maybe I'll start seeing some at 10DPO....
> 
> no didnt go 2 docs 4 ages(i know i know....v v stupid!), just stayed in bed 4 days & days & cried. never been thro that b4 & couldnt talk about it 2 anyone 4 ages. told my mum 5 days after & she went mad that i didnt go 2 docs. the thing that hurt the most was when told / showed 'it' to DH he was shocked cos didnt know i was PG, but all i needed was a hug, but didnt get one off him....hes great in every way. but just wanted a hug :(
> 
> bringing a lump 2 my throat now thinking about it....but not saying this 4 sympathy, lots of woman have been thro more han me, just glad i can talk - well type! lol - cos it helps me deal with it, u know? it does get easier in time. cant help but blame myself, even tho mc r quite common
> 
> anyway, so good i can open up on here, u lot have been great :hugs:
> 
> i didnt have many symptoms, as u know veiny bb's! not sore much now either
> 
> FX katie x :hugs:
> 
> rachel xxx 14 dpo, still BFN'S :shrug:Click to expand...

Aww I am sorry to hear that :( Maybe you could go to Dr. since you have a history and they would be able to watch you closer? A friend of mine told me if you have history of a mc they like to watch and test often early for any future pg.


----------



## clairmichael

Mal said:


> thanks jack I am SOOOOOO excited

:thumbup::thumbup::happydance: yeyyyyyy congratulations huni xx


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> YAY! congrats Mal! :thumbup:
> 
> everyone ok 2day?
> 
> still no AF, BFN :shrug:
> 
> I give up, starting 2 get sick of testing. I would rather AF come so i'd know. Was reading that some women dont get a BFP untill they r far into PG..???
> 
> anyway, all ok?
> 
> Rachel xxx :hugs:

 i know how u feel this limbo i feel is worse than the tww lol xxx how u feelin 2day rachel xx


----------



## clairmichael

Lucy Lu said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry to bring the thread down but I wiped after work today and had a bit of red blood (end of 12 DPO) so af is on its way - totally gutted :nope:. All after I got a second faint shadow on a first response this morning...talking majorly faint tho. Do you think it was probably an evap or did I have a chemical?
> 
> Have really messed up my head today - can't stop crying this evening. I was so totally convinced this month - I've never had such convincing symptoms whilst TTCing (is it in my head?!). I've vowed to buy no more sticks next month - HPT or OPK (going by CM, I can feel when I'm about to ovulate anyway so I don't know why I stress myself out with opks). To add to it all, I have just started back at work, so just getting used to leaving my little boy in nursery and he now isn't very well. I hate being away from him. I feel so low. I hate this point in TTCing when you realise you're not pregnant - I wish I could flash forward a couple of days to that point where I can start to feel hopeful and excited about next cycle. My cycles are about 5 weeks anywho so no bfp for me in 2010 now :cry:
> 
> Sorry to be so negative - will give myself a kick up the a*se soon

 awwwwwww huni im sorry i know how u feel i hate the limbo bit n it takes u a few days 2 get pma 4 the next cycle my oh has said that he doesnt wanna use any tests this month just :sex::sex: and lots of:spermy: lol but im a poas addict i wont be able 2 do that lol xxxxx


----------



## clairmichael

hey ladies im confused now plzzzz any suggestions would b apprecaited last af came 1st nov lasted on 1 mayb 2 if u count the spottin.... had pos opk 14th 15th 16th and 17th neg 18th nov bd 2 - 3 times everyday before and after some times even 3-4 lol b4 my coil my cycle was roughly 28 days im goin on that few syptoms of pregancy sore bb sicky headaches feel really errrggggh vivid dreams heartburn indigestion back but all test were neg even a frer 2day ive had weird crampin ive had a little brown type mucus not blood then nothin but 2nite had a very light spottin fresh blood but a tampon on b4 i went bed - sorry tmi as thought af was on way but ive got weird like pains on my lower right side nothin like af pains ???? xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS mmdrago!!!!!!!


----------



## squeshie

esmemuppet said:


> Hello there :flower: new to all of this and furst month TTC. Am 33 and a bit worried that I might be getting too old...am 10 dpo (lots of BD around ovulation day!!) For the past few days have been having waves of nausea, some dizziness, and some cramps...am not usually a "sicky" person so a little optimistic but do also worried that no sore BBs, much change in CM etc...what do you all think...do I have any chance this month?
> PS baby dust to all!:flower:

Hello there, sounds little like me, the main symptoms I've had that were different to the usual were the sicky feeling and a tightness in my stomach. I think evry woman is different so stay optimistic! xxx


----------



## squeshie

Lucy Lu said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Sorry to bring the thread down but I wiped after work today and had a bit of red blood (end of 12 DPO) so af is on its way - totally gutted :nope:. All after I got a second faint shadow on a first response this morning...talking majorly faint tho. Do you think it was probably an evap or did I have a chemical?
> 
> Have really messed up my head today - can't stop crying this evening. I was so totally convinced this month - I've never had such convincing symptoms whilst TTCing (is it in my head?!). I've vowed to buy no more sticks next month - HPT or OPK (going by CM, I can feel when I'm about to ovulate anyway so I don't know why I stress myself out with opks). To add to it all, I have just started back at work, so just getting used to leaving my little boy in nursery and he now isn't very well. I hate being away from him. I feel so low. I hate this point in TTCing when you realise you're not pregnant - I wish I could flash forward a couple of days to that point where I can start to feel hopeful and excited about next cycle. My cycles are about 5 weeks anywho so no bfp for me in 2010 now :cry:
> 
> Sorry to be so negative - will give myself a kick up the a*se soon

A big hug Lucy, I hope your little one feels better soon and that you feel better xxx


----------



## squeshie

Many congrats mal and mmdrago on your BFPs

Love and all that lovely babydust xxx

x

ps - time really does fly in this thread :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww lucy I'm sorry!!! I no how horrid that feels!!! Just TRY stay positive hun! You will feel awful while af is here but once its gone u can start the countdown to ovulation again, just remember it will happen one day!! Let's just hope its sooner rather than later! U can join me for our xmas bfp's and wait it out together again, has af arrived properly yet? Sorry again darling!!
CONGRATS mmdrago I new u were lol I've put ur name in the thread!! 
Katie how u feeling sweetie?? Not too long now til u find out!!! Fingers crossed for u!
Rachael I'm so sorry to here about ur mc!! You are a very brave lady!! But still no AF!! That's gotta be a good sign hopefully we will start to see the start of ur bfp today! 
How is everyone feeling today??? My af should be finished tmoro!! Thank god! I've never hated af as much in my life! But I should be ov on the 12th so not too long to wait, I'm just thankful my cycles are on 27-28days otherwise I would be pulling my bloody hair out! 
Jasmine hope ur staying strong!! Are u still taking tests or leaving it till blood test?? Still no AF so gotta be a good sign its such a pain in the bum u gotta wait so long to find out! (Altho I think u r hehe) 
Hope all u ladies who got ur bfp are feeling well!!! Anyone been to see a doc/midwife yet? Xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I'm 10DPO today and zero symptoms :(

When I went to the toilet this morning there was a little bit of red blood. It doesn't look like the start of AF, and my temp went up this morning...but being 10DPO it could be. No cramps or anything though. :shrug:


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I really hope it isn't af hun!!!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for u darlin! God that bloody af is a killer! I was hoping everyone else wouldn't have to get af. But it may be nothing my friend had very light bleeding for the first 6weeks of been pregnant only when wiping and her little boy is nearly 2! So don't worrie yet hun it maybe nothing xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Aww lucy I'm sorry!!! I no how horrid that feels!!! Just TRY stay positive hun! You will feel awful while af is here but once its gone u can start the countdown to ovulation again, just remember it will happen one day!! Let's just hope its sooner rather than later! U can join me for our xmas bfp's and wait it out together again, has af arrived properly yet? Sorry again darling!!
> CONGRATS mmdrago I new u were lol I've put ur name in the thread!!
> Katie how u feeling sweetie?? Not too long now til u find out!!! Fingers crossed for u!
> Rachael I'm so sorry to here about ur mc!! You are a very brave lady!! But still no AF!! That's gotta be a good sign hopefully we will start to see the start of ur bfp today!
> How is everyone feeling today??? My af should be finished tmoro!! Thank god! I've never hated af as much in my life! But I should be ov on the 12th so not too long to wait, I'm just thankful my cycles are on 27-28days otherwise I would be pulling my bloody hair out!
> Jasmine hope ur staying strong!! Are u still taking tests or leaving it till blood test?? Still no AF so gotta be a good sign its such a pain in the bum u gotta wait so long to find out! (Altho I think u r hehe)
> Hope all u ladies who got ur bfp are feeling well!!! Anyone been to see a doc/midwife yet? Xxxx

Hey sweetie hows u feelin this mornin well i offically started af this mornin full of dull achy cramps like u said stacey just a constant reminder that it didnt work AGAIN im so so upset feel really low 2day ive even had the day off 2 sit n watch tv curled up on the sofa :cry::cry: how is every1 feelin 2day anymore snow 4 any1 it snowed a little last night but nothin like scotland i seen on the news it was inches high any plans 4 2day whats every1 up:cry: 2 xxxxxxx:cry:


----------



## squeshie

jacks mummy said:


> Aww lucy I'm sorry!!! I no how horrid that feels!!! Just TRY stay positive hun! You will feel awful while af is here but once its gone u can start the countdown to ovulation again, just remember it will happen one day!! Let's just hope its sooner rather than later! U can join me for our xmas bfp's and wait it out together again, has af arrived properly yet? Sorry again darling!!
> CONGRATS mmdrago I new u were lol I've put ur name in the thread!!
> Katie how u feeling sweetie?? Not too long now til u find out!!! Fingers crossed for u!
> Rachael I'm so sorry to here about ur mc!! You are a very brave lady!! But still no AF!! That's gotta be a good sign hopefully we will start to see the start of ur bfp today!
> How is everyone feeling today??? My af should be finished tmoro!! Thank god! I've never hated af as much in my life! But I should be ov on the 12th so not too long to wait, I'm just thankful my cycles are on 27-28days otherwise I would be pulling my bloody hair out!
> Jasmine hope ur staying strong!! Are u still taking tests or leaving it till blood test?? Still no AF so gotta be a good sign its such a pain in the bum u gotta wait so long to find out! (Altho I think u r hehe)
> Hope all u ladies who got ur bfp are feeling well!!! Anyone been to see a doc/midwife yet? Xxxx

Thanks for putting my name up :)
Haven't been to see anyone yet or booked an appt -someone said wait til 8 weeks and book an appt with the midwife? Does that sound right? Any advice, gratefully received! x


----------



## slrayner

Well still got period type pains but still no AF. I was convinced it would come during the night but hasn't yet. I may do a test tonight if AF still a no show.

My AF was due Sunday, if I did a test tonight do you think it would show if I was definitely pregnant or not at this stage as I did one on Friday and it was clearly a BFN??


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh I'm so sorry clairmichael!!!! I really am!! Today u have just got to lay on the sofa and stay warm infront of the tv, try watching some films as it will take ur mind off it, and eat loads of crap! I was the same its like somebody has ripped ur heart out and thinks its funny! But we've all got to get bk up and dust ourselves off and start again, how long have u been trying for? Xxx


----------



## squeshie

Hey sweetie hows u feelin this mornin well i offically started af this mornin full of dull achy cramps like u said stacey just a constant reminder that it didnt work AGAIN im so so upset feel really low 2day ive even had the day off 2 sit n watch tv curled up on the sofa :cry::cry: how is every1 feelin 2day anymore snow 4 any1 it snowed a little last night but nothin like scotland i seen on the news it was inches high any plans 4 2day whats every1 up:cry: 2 xxxxxxx:cry:[/QUOTE]

Take care and look after youself, sending lots of hugs and babydust for next cycle your way x 

Snow is fairly bad here, many schools closed! So I am at home too xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

:hugs::hugs::hugs: clairmichael

FX and :dust: for next cycle xxx


----------



## tilly05

jacks mummy said:


> Rachael I'm so sorry to here about ur mc!! You are a very brave lady!! But still no AF!! That's gotta be a good sign hopefully we will start to see the start of ur bfp today!
> How is everyone feeling today??? My af should be finished tmoro!! Thank god!

hey stacey hun! aaawwwww thanks! :hugs: feels good 2 let it all out, does get much easier with time

Yr AF fin 2moz???? u will b well ahead of us next month then :nope:, only kidding! Fx 4 ur xmas BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well this morn got up, 15 dpo, done my last CB (not digi) & then fell asleep! :dohh: woke up & there is a + !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But i did fall sleep 4 10 mins! im an idiot.......here the best pic i could take of it....... im gonna get some slap on & drive 2 boots! well its quicker 2 walk - cos of the 1 way system, but im lazy like that lol! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







mmmmmmm 006.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tilly05

CLAIRMICHAEL - Soooooooooooooo soz hunny, BFP next month!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

rach xxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ooooh rach!!! I see a shadow line hun!!! Get a pink dye test from boots. First response are buy one get one free. And as I've given up on ic's I'm gonna go get 4 for next month and I've still got one from this month but I won't test any earlier that 2days before af due, good luck hun and let us no asap!!!! Xxxx


----------



## tilly05

will do hun, ok gonna get ready.........FX'd

xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Fingers crossed for u my darling!!! Xxxxx :dust: :dust: xxxxX


----------



## KellyW1977

fingers crossed chick its so exciting xxxxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

squeshie said:


> Thanks for putting my name up :)
> Haven't been to see anyone yet or booked an appt -someone said wait til 8 weeks and book an appt with the midwife? Does that sound right? Any advice, gratefully received! x

I know around by me all the docs are booked up in advance. I dunno if it's the same by you but I am going to call asap and try to make an appt now for whatever week they want to see me in. Hopefully I don't have to wait too long!


----------



## katiekittykat

FX and :dust: for you Rachel xx Let us know how you get on!


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy said:


> Aww lucy I'm sorry!!! I no how horrid that feels!!! Just TRY stay positive hun! You will feel awful while af is here but once its gone u can start the countdown to ovulation again, just remember it will happen one day!! Let's just hope its sooner rather than later! U can join me for our xmas bfp's and wait it out together again, has af arrived properly yet? Sorry again darling!!
> CONGRATS mmdrago I new u were lol I've put ur name in the thread!!
> Katie how u feeling sweetie?? Not too long now til u find out!!! Fingers crossed for u!
> Rachael I'm so sorry to here about ur mc!! You are a very brave lady!! But still no AF!! That's gotta be a good sign hopefully we will start to see the start of ur bfp today!
> How is everyone feeling today??? My af should be finished tmoro!! Thank god! I've never hated af as much in my life! But I should be ov on the 12th so not too long to wait, I'm just thankful my cycles are on 27-28days otherwise I would be pulling my bloody hair out!
> Jasmine hope ur staying strong!! Are u still taking tests or leaving it till blood test?? Still no AF so gotta be a good sign its such a pain in the bum u gotta wait so long to find out! (Altho I think u r hehe)
> Hope all u ladies who got ur bfp are feeling well!!! Anyone been to see a doc/midwife yet? Xxxx

LOL I think I knew it deep inside too but too scared to breathe a word of it in fear it would disappear just as fast! Today was supposed to be AF, no sign of her and temps still high. Thanks for adding my name! :happydance:

Good luck, fxd, and :dust: for you for next cycle! Does that mean you could get your :bfp: before Christmas?!?


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well I wasnt going to test until I could have the bloods but I did and I got a very faint positive on a clear blue ....but to honest it didnt make me feel any better ... 
I know I sound a pain when everyones getting AF and would kill for a faint BFP no matter what but ive been here before and lost the baby only days later so cant help feeling in limbo still.


----------



## jacks mummy

Jasmine don't worrie hun I'm sure u are pregnant but its just more of a waiting game for u!! Not long till u find out for sure and a faint pos plus no af is great! Keep positive!! 
And my af has stopped today!!!!! Thank the lord!!! Well I'm supposed to ovulate at around 11th 12th dec, so af should be due xmas eve/ xmas day so we will see xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

More naughties for you then lol Im scared to go near hubby lol since someone said:sex: cud bring on AF hehehe


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes I'm just gunna leave it a couple of days and then get to it again! Don't want to start af up again by having :sex: so 2more days and then it will all start again!! I'm really really hoping I get my bfp in december!!!!! I would love to announce to u ladies on xmas day!! Xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

If I don't get my BFP this time, FF predicts that I'll be ov on 27 December! Looks like I'll be busy over Christmas :rofl:


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Oh I'm so sorry clairmichael!!!! I really am!! Today u have just got to lay on the sofa and stay warm infront of the tv, try watching some films as it will take ur mind off it, and eat loads of crap! I was the same its like somebody has ripped ur heart out and thinks its funny! But we've all got to get bk up and dust ourselves off and start again, how long have u been trying for? Xxx

:cry::cry: i know its does doesnt it every time i go 2 the bathroom it just sends a sudden heart wrenchin feelin especially as im bleeding so so so heavy like nothin ive had b4 my daughter is off 2day aswell wif a tummy bug so we've had a girly dvd marathon letters 2 juilet, dear john hannah monatana lol lots of cuddles n snuggles 2 so even better:hugs: been tryin 2 concieve approx 4 months this is my 1st chartin n opk's so feel even lower than b4 xxxxxx how r u feelin 2day stacey xxx


----------



## clairmichael

katiekittykat said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: clairmichael
> 
> FX and :dust: for next cycle xxx

awwww thanx katie xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> CLAIRMICHAEL - Soooooooooooooo soz hunny, BFP next month!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> rach xxxxxx

thanks sweetie means alot that sooooo many of u r bein so kind my oh is just like oh well dnt matter never mind try again :shrug: he says he wants this soooo bad but his reactions hurt wen i feel this low :cry::cry:


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> jacks mummy said:
> 
> 
> Rachael I'm so sorry to here about ur mc!! You are a very brave lady!! But still no AF!! That's gotta be a good sign hopefully we will start to see the start of ur bfp today!
> How is everyone feeling today??? My af should be finished tmoro!! Thank god!
> 
> hey stacey hun! aaawwwww thanks! :hugs: feels good 2 let it all out, does get much easier with time
> 
> Yr AF fin 2moz???? u will b well ahead of us next month then :nope:, only kidding! Fx 4 ur xmas BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well this morn got up, 15 dpo, done my last CB (not digi) & then fell asleep! :dohh: woke up & there is a + !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But i did fall sleep 4 10 mins! im an idiot.......here the best pic i could take of it....... im gonna get some slap on & drive 2 boots! well its quicker 2 walk - cos of the 1 way system, but im lazy like that lol! :blush:Click to expand...

let us know soom as u test hun fx 4 u tho xxxx:hugs::happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea I no what u mean clairmichael my oh was the same "ah well maybe next time" and I just wanted to slap him! Lol even after he saw the positives and he still didn't seem half as gutted as me :( maybe its just a man thing. They can put it to the back of there mind while we have to deal with it every time we use the bathroom! And all the times we pee on sticks. Well I really hope its over with soon then u can start ur next cycle and hopfully we will both get that much wanted bfp! I really hope so! I don't no how many months I can take of this tbh but I suppose I wall have to toughen up cos I won't give up till I get my bean however long it takes! I can obviously have children cos we had jack and I'm still with jacks daddy so we both work alrite so just gotta wait it out I suppose its just such a shame we only get 1 shot every month it just takes so long to get back round to starting to try again. 
Rachael were are u???? I wanna no what ur result is!! I'm sitting on the edge of my seat waiting lol xxx


----------



## threebirds

Hi girls, well im out. Just gotta pick myself up, dust myself off and keep goin  
Congratulations to those who got bfps!!
Hugs all round and gl to everyone for dec!
X


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww I'm sorry threebirds! Its crap isn't it! But like u said pick urself up and dust urself down and we'll stick together for the next month! Xx


----------



## jacks mummy

How are all you lovely ladies doing tnite? Everyone enjoying the snow? I've just got out of the bath and snuggled infront of the fire waiting for the soaps to start! Xx


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Yea I no what u mean clairmichael my oh was the same "ah well maybe next time" and I just wanted to slap him! Lol even after he saw the positives and he still didn't seem half as gutted as me :( maybe its just a man thing. They can put it to the back of there mind while we have to deal with it every time we use the bathroom! And all the times we pee on sticks. Well I really hope its over with soon then u can start ur next cycle and hopfully we will both get that much wanted bfp! I really hope so! I don't no how many months I can take of this tbh but I suppose I wall have to toughen up cos I won't give up till I get my bean however long it takes! I can obviously have children cos we had jack and I'm still with jacks daddy so we both work alrite so just gotta wait it out I suppose its just such a shame we only get 1 shot every month it just takes so long to get back round to starting to try again.
> Rachael were are u???? I wanna no what ur result is!! I'm sitting on the edge of my seat waiting lol xxx

thank u sooooo much 4 bein here 2 talk 2 i nearly didnt come back on here im sooooo happy for the ladies that got there BFP i really am but im a teeeeny tiny enveous aswell ive got 2 children already but michaels not there daddy this would b his 1st i was diagnosed with cervical cancer 2 yrs ago had treatment etc but not chemo so nothin down there really has changed apart frm my cervix wall on the left has been cut away (well most) i then went thro a forced menopause last yr but came out the other side n periods returned normal 6months in remission ever since then ive been achin 2 conceive again michael feels the same in fact it was his idea but the more i get in2 it the more harder it hits u wen it doesnt happen :cry: just hope this bleed doesnt last 4ever like u said so can make a start on the next cycle lol come on rachel we wanna no we wanna no lol :happydance::happydance:
Hope we stay in touch stacey we could be ttc buddies if u like xxxx:hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well girls, I've had more spotting and quite a bit of pinky browny cm....I'm fairly sure I'm out. Feels very like AF might turn up tomorrow - looks my LP is only 11 days, even though my cycle will have been 40 days :shock:

It's OK though - I'm dead ready for next cycle and I've learned loads in my my first month TTC. I'm actually looking forward to getting started! Got my soy, EPO, grapefruit juice, conceive plus, pregnacare conception, thermometer, opks......I'm good to go :thumbup:


----------



## jacks mummy

Would love to be ttc buddies with u clairmichael!! When should u be ovulating? 
And katie I'm sorry af is on its way :( let's hope it dosnt last long then u can get on with next cycle!! And what are EPO?? Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Evening Primrose Oil - it's supposed to help with EWCM. You take it until you ovulate, but not after as it causes uterine contractions. I thought I'd give it a shot!


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Would love to be ttc buddies with u clairmichael!! When should u be ovulating?
> And katie I'm sorry af is on its way :( let's hope it dosnt last long then u can get on with next cycle!! And what are EPO?? Xxx

:hugs:
yeeeey that would be gr8 im due 2 ovulate accordin 2 ff 11th or 12th then af due 27th what about u?? r u takin any soy or any other herbals do u use opks or monitor or anything xx epo is evenin primrose oils


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm going to use conceive plus, and I use clearblue digi ovulation tests and I'm due to ovulate 11th or 12th and I'm due af on xmas day! Lol are u using anything this month? Katie is using EVERYTHING hahahaha Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

AND we're going to do the SMEP. There's no way I'm letting it get away this cycle! I don't want to be a geriatric mother!


----------



## clairmichael

thats gr8 sounds like we about the same then yyyyyeeeeeeyyyy this month im gonna try and get a clear blue monitor ive seen them on ebay soooo gonna give them a try i use soy day 3 - 7 epo, vit b complex, multi vi and folic acid my oh is takin flaxseed, ginseng, zinc and multi vit ive also brought a digital oral temp so gonna give it the whole hog this month xxxxxx lol


----------



## jacks mummy

Hahahaha ur nuts lol what is smep again? X


----------



## katiekittykat

Sperm Meets Egg Plan

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

It's taken me almost my 39 (and counting) day cycle to convince OH that this is in his best interests. Hopefully the soy will help me ovulate a bit sooner than cd29...I'm not sure I could keep it up, never mind him :rofl:


----------



## jacks mummy

Anyone else getting abit worrid about rachael? Hope she's ok x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi girls! Thanks for all your sweet posts. My god I was miserable yesterday - just couldn't stop crying! - so sorry for bringing the thread down!

Tilly - you are preggers!! Thought the veiny boobs sounded promising! Are you going to take another test in a few days' time? That is so definitely a line.

Big hugs clairmichael - sounds like you have had such a tough time. Hope Xmas is your lucky cycle! My PMA is slowly returning and you ladies sound so fired up for next month, I am feeling inspired! Love your list Katie - it sounds like you are packing for a TTC holiday!.. Hey that is a really good idea actually - to go off somewhere in the sun and just do lots of bd'ing!!! 

...Anyways, back to real world, AF not in full flow yet, but I can feel my womb grinding away in readiness for it grrrrrr! Day off work tomorrow so I am going to spend a nice day with my little boy, who I've had to be away from for 2 days and don't like it one bit! What a shitter that my first week back at work (after a year off) has coincided with my time of the month! - Not a good concoction!

Judging by my last few cycles, that range from 31 to 38 days, I think my ov is going to be somewhere round the 22nd, so not too many days before you Katie. Jacksmummy - 12th sounds really soon now. Glad you don't have long to wait - and that you will know by xmas! Sooooo know what you mean about OHs not being so bothered about af coming. I came downstairs with mascara streaming down my face last night and OH was just like 'What's the problem? It's just not our month then, no big deal!'


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Anyone else getting abit worrid about rachael? Hope she's ok x

Has she posted since she put the pic of the positive test on? I had a flick thru but couldn't see anything.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ooh thinking of what you are going to use this month, I meant to ask, has anyone used pre-seed lubricant before? - Supposed to give the spermies a good environment to swim in. I had my bfp with our son the first time we used it, however, obviously won't ever know if it would have happened that month anyway - we were quite lucky and it was only 3rd cycle of trying - (1st cycle we didn't bd anywhere near the time I was ov'ing and 2nd cycle temps and opks seemed to suggest I had a dud month and didn't even ovulate)


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Mmdrago! - can't remember if I said the other day, but big congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> Hi Mmdrago! - can't remember if I said the other day, but big congratulations on your bfp!

Thanks! Sorry to hear about your recent troubles. Sounds like a whole lot of butt kicking needs to go on over there!

Sometimes I don't know how men can be so stoic!


----------



## jacks mummy

No lucy she hasn't been on since she said she was going to boots! I just hope she's ok! Its not like her to be quiet on a nite, xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I wonder where Tilly has gone.... Ive been at work Im shattered was falling asleep on the way to work and finally home got to get up at 5am and start all over again as im on the early shift


----------



## tilly05

Hey my girlies!!!!

AF got me!!!!!!!!!! Just getting out of car 2 got 2 boots & felt it! so rushed back 2 car & back hone pretty sharp!

I feel ok, as long as i know now,

*****WARNING DO NOT READ HPT'S AFTER U FALLEN ASLEEP /PAST 5- 10 MINS!!!!!!!!!!!!! COS I SAW ALINE*******

lol! EVERY1 OK?

Rachel xxx


----------



## tilly05

hey girlies!

AF got me 2day!!!!!!!!! getting out of car 2 go 2 boots! had 2 rush home! no warning at all! :blush:

SO A BIG WARNING 2 ALL, DO NOT READ HPT'S AFTER U HAVE FALLEN ASLEEP! COS I DID & SAW A LINE! LOL!!!!

So spent most of day with my mate. felt gutted earlier, but ok now

u all ok?

rachel xxx


----------



## squeshie

Sorry to hear that Tilly! Thought you might have been caught up in the snow instead. 
It's chaos round here, massive queues of traffic, anyone having snow problems? x


----------



## SKP

Isnt 2 lines on a clear blue is pregnant, not one


----------



## clairmichael

tilly05 said:


> hey girlies!
> 
> AF got me 2day!!!!!!!!! getting out of car 2 go 2 boots! had 2 rush home! no warning at all! :blush:
> 
> SO A BIG WARNING 2 ALL, DO NOT READ HPT'S AFTER U HAVE FALLEN ASLEEP! COS I DID & SAW A LINE! LOL!!!!
> 
> So spent most of day with my mate. felt gutted earlier, but ok now
> 
> u all ok?
> 
> rachel xxx

hey sweetie, im sooooo so sorry huni :hugs::hugs: we were worried about u xxxxx
Well i sat up late last night doin alot of research n im back with lots of pma soon as this af is out the way im gonna make this my month im due on 27th so that would b a nice xmas pressie 4 myself n michael i read that sme thing sounds like a plan but does that mean that doin the bd 4 times in 1 day wasnt good xxxx im off 2 get the kids up 4 school n off 2 work- back in the land of the livin well till 12pm anyways lol hugs n kisses xxxx:hugs:


----------



## clairmichael

SKP said:


> Isnt 2 lines on a clear blue is pregnant, not one

yes huni 2 lines is pregooooooo xxxx:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well ladies, as I suspected AF got me too :( But at least you all don't have to hang around and wait for me until 9 December!!

So I'm drinking my grapefruit juice, gonna take an EPO capsule and a Pregnacare Conception vit and get my game face on for this cycle. My ticker and my chart are reset....I've got 28 days until I ovulate apparently, but hopefully 4 days of soy will sort that out!

The good news is my 8ft Christmas tree is getting delivered today :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi rachael so sorry to here af got u!! Its crap isn't it! :hugs: just keep strong and in a couple of days u will be fine and only thinking about this month! I'm going to do the sperm meets the egg plan, cos I think its saying doing it 4times a day is a bad thing and that's what we did on both ovulation days! Also going to use conceive plus that's levels out ur PH balance downstairs to make the sperm live aslong as possible! I'm really excited for this month now! Does anyone no what vitamins help with ttc?? I want the best possible chance this month! I want my xmas day :bfp: lol hope everyone who is pregnant is feeling well and everyone who's been got by the witch is feeling positive for this month! Lots of love and :dust: for all xxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww katie :hugs: sorry to here af got u aswell but I'm glad ur not letting it get u down chick! And congrats on the xmas tree!! Haha my 7ft one is come next monday!!! I'm so excited!!! I love xmas!! Still got loads to buy tho, ah well an excuse to shop! Xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Morning ladies!

Sorry to hear af got you tilly. Here's to lots of xmas bfps in our group! - so we can join Curly and the girls very soon!

We are down south - just a scattering of snow here and now it's really mild today and no frost so we've been pretty unscathed by it.

I just realised today that I have work xmas do and then another night out drinking (which we rarely get do anymore now we have little boy!) right around when I'm due to ovulate. Doesn't bode well for fitting in lots of bd'ing! Is it wrong that I now don't want to go! Lol! - CD 1 and I am already getting obsessed. Just can't help myself!


----------



## NellyO

Hey everyone,
Well it looks like it wasn't meant to be.:cry:
I started having some brown spotting yesterday evening which started to turn red. Phoned out of hours line who told me to come in and see the GP at A&E. They've booked me for a scan on Friday but the bleeding is much heavier now and fully red, like af. I'm pretty sure it's all over. Still gonna go to scan to make sure everything is ok with my uterus etc.
I was sooo happy and now I just feel so awful and empty.
Well at least now I'm back here with you ladies! You always manage to make me feel better.
Let's hope we all get that Christmas miracle.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all of us
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

NellyO :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope everything is OK at your scan - so sorry :kiss:


----------



## Lucy Lu

NellyO said:


> Hey everyone,
> Well it looks like it wasn't meant to be.:cry:
> I started having some brown spotting yesterday evening which started to turn red. Phoned out of hours line who told me to come in and see the GP at A&E. They've booked me for a scan on Friday but the bleeding is much heavier now and fully red, like af. I'm pretty sure it's all over. Still gonna go to scan to make sure everything is ok with my uterus etc.
> I was sooo happy and now I just feel so awful and empty.
> Well at least now I'm back here with you ladies! You always manage to make me feel better.
> Let's hope we all get that Christmas miracle.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all of us
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: So sorry you had to go thru this Nelly. Let us know how it goes on Friday :flower:


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh nellyo I'm so sorry darling! It really is an awful thing to go thru! I just hope ur scan on friday goes ok and everything is fine! But if its not then don't give up hope I'm sure it will happen soon for u! Let us no how it goes on friday and good luck I'll be thinking about u! Xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey Katie, thats a mixed blessing lol! at least you can start again though ;o) im hoping the \Clomid brings my ov earlier!! I am off work today full of a stinking cold, did toy with putting up my christmas decs, but think im going to wait till Friday lol x


----------



## KellyW1977

NellyO said:


> Hey everyone,
> Well it looks like it wasn't meant to be.:cry:
> I started having some brown spotting yesterday evening which started to turn red. Phoned out of hours line who told me to come in and see the GP at A&E. They've booked me for a scan on Friday but the bleeding is much heavier now and fully red, like af. I'm pretty sure it's all over. Still gonna go to scan to make sure everything is ok with my uterus etc.
> I was sooo happy and now I just feel so awful and empty.
> Well at least now I'm back here with you ladies! You always manage to make me feel better.
> Let's hope we all get that Christmas miracle.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all of us
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry to hear that, hope all is well at your scan xxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

tilly & katie, sorry to hear about AF... I wish you lots of :dust: for next cycle.

And Nelly, that is just devastating news I am so sorry!!! I hope that everything turns out OK. :hug:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi mmdrago - how are you feeling today? U are on the second box of your ticker! I used to get really excited when it moved up a box! - and i love the little comments telling you what is likely happening that day - lol it is making me broody!

...So dunno when exactly I am gonna ovulate so just taken an average of my cycles over the past few months for my new ticker! Think it might happen before 22 days tho as they seem to have got shorter since I stopped breastfeeding. Fingers crossed I will get to change that ticker - and maybe even be able to test before 2010 is out! - What a fab NYE present that would be! x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there ladies! I'm soooo bored!!! Sat at home stuck in the house cos the snow is sooooo bad!!! Its been snowing HEAVY since 9.30am and isn't showing any signs of stopping. How the weather were u are? Anyone else stuck cos of the snow? Xx


----------



## curly123

Hello girls how you all doing?

Nellyo - oh my goodness so much love to you :hugs: 

Sorry to hear about the AF's but very excited about all the potential Xmas :bfp:s!

Snow here isn't too bad but it's freeeeezing! Massive heating bill coming our way :blush:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea massive heating bill coming my way aswell! The snow here is so bad I can't get over it!havnt seen snow like this in a long time! I'm literally stuck in my house all the schools have been closed and my boyfriend has been trying to get home for an hour. How u feeling curly? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Have just had a message from to say my Christmas tree might not come due to the severe weather conditions. Very bored of the snow now - we've had this for a week.


----------



## curly123

Hey Stacey - feeling okay thanks hun - Slept most of the day yesterday and was still tired to sleep last night - feel rested today!

I'm sitting at home doing the bookkeeping for our company and being cheeky and checking on here hehe :haha:

I can't believe it's december!!

How you feeling honey? When you ovulating? 

Katie - oh boo - does that mean it might not come at all?? 
:flower::flower:


----------



## Lucy Lu

wow it sounds like a different planet where some of you are with the snow. We have a really light scattering in the shady parts our garden where it hasn't melted since yesterday, but other than that, just bl**dy cold outside. Hope it all clears for you soon. Funny how it can vary so much just a couple of hundred miles away. hope your tree can get there soon katie - sounds impressive!


----------



## Lucy Lu

hi curly, good to c u - are the days going quicker than they were in 2ww? cant believe u r 5 weeks already!


----------



## curly123

Hello lucylu!
Thank you sweet - how's things? Everything going okay?

Yes can't believe it either - it's now over a week since we found out...can't believe I'm an appleseed already LOL :haha:

xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> Hi mmdrago - how are you feeling today? U are on the second box of your ticker! I used to get really excited when it moved up a box! - and i love the little comments telling you what is likely happening that day - lol it is making me broody!
> 
> ...So dunno when exactly I am gonna ovulate so just taken an average of my cycles over the past few months for my new ticker! Think it might happen before 22 days tho as they seem to have got shorter since I stopped breastfeeding. Fingers crossed I will get to change that ticker - and maybe even be able to test before 2010 is out! - What a fab NYE present that would be! x

Lucy Lu I am doing good... I am in that very paranoid phase where every little cramp and such feels like it might all be a mistake and I am getting AF. I go to the bathroom and check at least 5 times (and that's only counting the times I DON'T have to pee!)

I made an appt for the 15th for my first visit. I wish I could fast forward time to the 15th!

I wasn't sure when to tell people, but OH decided to let it slip at work and then put a post on facebook about it!!! I'm not mad but it almost makes me feel kind of on the spot, you know? I want to tell the whole world but I almost feel like I'll jinx myself LOL I am crazy I guess


----------



## mmdrago

curly123 said:


> Hello lucylu!
> Thank you sweet - how's things? Everything going okay?
> 
> Yes can't believe it either - it's now over a week since we found out...can't believe I'm an appleseed already LOL :haha:
> 
> xxx

Oooh I like the bump's size ticker. I'm gonna steal it for mine also ok? :winkwink:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi everyone! I'm still stuck at home :( and OH is still trying to get home! I'm just glad its not ovulation time! Otherwise I'd be going nuts!!! Lol it stopped for an hour but its started again now. Curly I'm due to ovulate anywere between 10-13th so I'm going to buy my cb digi opk, and I'm going to buy some conceive plus and I'm doing the sperm meets the egg plan so due to start trying again on the 8th. Oh curly I remember how tiring it is in the 1sr tri!! Just rest when u can its ok when its ur first cos when ur not at work u can just sleep but when you have already got one you can't rest as much so just enjoy it. 
Mmdrago I wouldn't be too happy if my OH told people before I was ready so I can imagine how ur feeling. Don't get to stressed they would all have to find out soon enough. 
Xx


----------



## curly123

Haha yes it's funny isn't it mmdrago!
Try to breathe deep when you feel a worry coming on....it's been helping me! I constantly feel bit crampy like AF and defo irritable! OMG! :haha: 

x


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy, I'm not really upset about him telling... it's kind of cute cuz that's how he shows his excitement. He's like a rock really, hard to get him to express himself. lol... I just wish I could let go and be excited 100% without worrying about everything that could go wrong. Kind of jealous I guess! He doesn't want me to stress out but I just can't help it! I told think that I think after our first appointment at the dr I might feel a little better and more confident.

Bring on the mood swings! :haha:


----------



## jacks mummy

I found I stopped stressing as much after my first scan (8weeks 5days) and once I got past 12weeks I felt way better but if I'm honest you never really stop worrying and you think after you've had the baby you will stop worrying but it only gets worse then haha I used to wake up all the time when jack was newborn and reach over into his moses basket and rest my hand on his chest just to check he was still breathing!!! I tell you babies/children make u alittle crazy!!! Good luck hun I'm sure everything will be fine xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mmdrago Im stressing too so your not alone... check myself everytime I go the loo and worry at every pain ... xxxx

Nelly I hope things are ok big hugs xxxx

Tilly and Katie sorry about AF arriving Hugs xxx

Curly glad everything is going ok xxx

Jacksmummy glad the planning is going well... Hope all the girlies hoping for a december BFP get there Xmas wishes 

Im shattered been on the early shift at work.. achey hips... sore back.. pins and needles in my BBs and waves of yucky nausea


----------



## claus81

Hello my TTC ladies!!!
I am completely new to all this. Can I join you'll? This is my first month TTC. I am 13dpo and AF due tomorrow nooo...


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Welcome claus Good luck TTC hope it goes well xxx


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy said:


> I found I stopped stressing as much after my first scan (8weeks 5days) and once I got past 12weeks I felt way better but if I'm honest you never really stop worrying and you think after you've had the baby you will stop worrying but it only gets worse then haha I used to wake up all the time when jack was newborn and reach over into his moses basket and rest my hand on his chest just to check he was still breathing!!! I tell you babies/children make u alittle crazy!!! Good luck hun I'm sure everything will be fine xxxx

LOL well I so that sometimes now with my DOG so oh lordy I am gonna be one crazy box of crayons!


----------



## clairmichael

hey gals hows u all doin on this cold snowy eve??
Well i started my soy n other herbalyyyys lol goin 2 also try the sme plan like u stacey we tried 4-5 times day b4 o, day of o n day after lol but by the looks of that it could do more harm than good so ill keep my legs in the air if i have 2 lmao af cramps have been gettin me down 2day its like my bodys laughin at me sayin ner ner not this time :( :( xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies!! 
Hi claus81 welcome to our nut house lol well good luck with testing!! Have you tested at all already? X
Jasmine still no af? I think u are defo pregnant! So stupid it dosnt show up on a hpt, I'm so excited to find out ur blood results, u should have a nice early nite and get some rest! X
Mmdrago u will defo be crazy haha all mums are round the bend! X
Clairmichael I'm so glad to hear u so positive, we will get these much wanted bfp's this month! So me u and katie are all trying smep this month let's hope it works nicely for us all, 
So my af has completely gone now :) yey!! And I'm just waiting on the 5th dec to start trying again doing smep. Xx


----------



## claus81

Jacks mummy I did test on 11dpo and BFN :( I feel all these symptoms but as you know could be AF!! This is killing me lol


----------



## jacks mummy

Well good luck hun! And I hope u get a nice :bfp: let us no either way! Xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Hi claus81 welcome to our nut house lol well good luck with testing!! Have you tested at all already? X
> Jasmine still no af? I think u are defo pregnant! So stupid it dosnt show up on a hpt, I'm so excited to find out ur blood results, u should have a nice early nite and get some rest! X
> Mmdrago u will defo be crazy haha all mums are round the bend! X
> Clairmichael I'm so glad to hear u so positive, we will get these much wanted bfp's this month! So me u and katie are all trying smep this month let's hope it works nicely for us all,
> So my af has completely gone now :) yey!! And I'm just waiting on the 5th dec to start trying again doing smep. Xx

Still no bleeding no. I did a urine test yesterday and got a faint line but it was a line all the same... just difficult to take it as actually staying so being cautious with the excitment Ive still told work Im pregnant thou as I dont want to be near the xrays or lifting the patients etc etc


----------



## NellyO

Hey guys.
Thanks for all your kind words of support!:hugs:
Luckily all the snow meant no school today (I'm a teacher), so I could stay at home and rest.
Still bleeding like my af is here, which obviously isn't a good sign.
There have been lots of tears today, but am starting to accept it just wasn't meant to be and at least it happened really early. I just want it to be Friday so I can have my scan and move on!

Jasmine- Oooh that sounds very promising. Fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone is well and I'm sure you're all counting down to the next big O day! Hope it comes round quickly so that we can get some more :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

NellyO said:


> Hey guys.
> Thanks for all your kind words of support!:hugs:
> Luckily all the snow meant no school today (I'm a teacher), so I could stay at home and rest.
> Still bleeding like my af is here, which obviously isn't a good sign.
> There have been lots of tears today, but am starting to accept it just wasn't meant to be and at least it happened really early. I just want it to be Friday so I can have my scan and move on!
> 
> Jasmine- Oooh that sounds very promising. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I'm sure you're all counting down to the next big O day! Hope it comes round quickly so that we can get some more :bfp:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Big hugs for you I know how I felt when I lost my last pregnancy I was just glad it happened early too...


----------



## clairmichael

sorry nellyo i know how u feel my af is still comin thick n fast errrggghhh even had 2 take some pain relief earlier 2 help ease the cramps, hope rachel ok bless xxx how r u doin stacey what have u been up 2 2day anythin interesting.... how is af has it slowed down any yet xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea af has finished now! Thank god! Now I can get on with this month, well I'm starting on sunday as I'm doing sperm meets the egg plan and sunday is when the "trying" starts! I'm really excited now! I'm giving this month my all! Does anyone no what vitamins are good wen ttc? 
Nellyo I really hope you start to feel better soon but I can imagine it will take along time to get over if u ever do get over it. But try to think of it like this.. You will get pregnant again it could be this month or 6month and whatever baby you get at the end you would never of had if this horrid thing happen to u! Everything happens for a reason that's what I believe anyway. My sister in law had 4 m/c in 6month and it nearly killed her she was so desperate to have a baby but she finally got pregnant and it was 5th time lucky she now has a 1yr old little boy! That's she knows she wouldn't have if everything had gone ok the 1st time round. I hope ur ok hun xxxx


----------



## clairmichael

hey stacey im a day behind u im due 2 start the plan monday thats my day 8 we will ahve 2 keep in touch and swap ideas n things..... ive been doin a bit of research and copied n pasted on2 word so could read later ill post it here if u want its just a few viatmins n minerals that r good 4 fertility and sperm count xx

In terms of actual vitamins, there are three that are thought to help. Vitamin C is an antioxidant that is thought to help increase sperm count as well. Vitamin E is thought to help with both semen volume and with sperm count. The final vitamin is B12, and is also thought to help increase sperm count. In addition to these vitamins that can help increase sperm count, there are a couple of other nutritional supplements that are worth looking at that may help increase sperm count as well. Selenium, Zinc, and carnitine all are thought to help with sperm count. In addition, many of these vitamins and other supplements may not only help to increase sperm count, they may be able to help out with increasing sperm motility, as well as increasing the amount of normal sperm...............
Green Tea is a powerful antioxidant that enhances reproductive health by repairing the oxidative damage that occurs naturally as the result of environmental toxins and aging. A study from the American Journal of Public Health found that drinking 1/2 cup or more of green tea daily doubled the odds of conception per cycle. Due to the inclusion of Green Tea, there is a very slight touch of caffeine (equal to just 1/25th a cup of coffee).
Asian Ginseng (Panax ginseng) to increase male fertility. It is known to measurably raise testosterone levels and increase sperm count and motility. Ginseng can also increase sexual desire and help alleviate impotence. It is also a natural male tonic that stimulates the immune system. Take 100 to 200 mg of standardized ginseng extract per day.Siberian ginseng (Eleutherococcus senticosus) may also be substituted for Asian Ginseng, in the same dosage.
Flaxseed oil There are quite a few different herbs that men can take to increase their fertility. One such herb which plays a role in promoting male fertility is flaxseed oil. The ingredients within flaxseed oil help to keep the sperm healthy and may also help with regard to male impotence. Flaxseed oil is a wonderful herbal supplement to consider taking when trying to promote fertility and achieve conception.
Boost sperm production and healthy functioning of the male reproductive system with pumpkin seeds. They are naturally rich in both zinc and essential fatty acids, which have been proven to be vital to maintaining a healthy reproductive system
Make a fragrant fertility massage oil from rose essential oil. Combine 4 to 5 drops pure rose essential oil with one ounce olive oil. Once a day, massage this combination into the lower abdomen as well as the inner thighs. Alternatively, take a soak in a warm bath with several drops of rose oil stirred in.
Coenzyme Q10 - Take 10 mg daily. Increases sperm count and motility.
L-carnitine - Take 3-4 grams daily. Required for normal sperm function.
Multivitamin-mineral - Buy a high-quality product and take one serving size (differs from brand to brand)
Selenium - Take 200 mcg daily. Improves sperm motility.
Vitamin B-12 - Take 1000 mcg daily. A B-12 deficiency reduces sperm motility and sperm count. Even if no deficiency exists, B-12 supplementation may help men with a sperm count of less than 20 million per milliliter or a motility rate of less than 50%
I read on one site were it recomended B12 injection's there was a trial completed and it was very sucessful (sorry I cant find the link) 
. Vitamin C - Take 500 mg 2 times daily. Is an antioxidant.
. Vitamin E - Take 400 IUs 2 times daily. Is an antioxidant and improves sperms' ability to impregnate.
. Zinc - Take 30 mg 2 times daily. Required for a healthy male reproductive system and sperm production. 
I hope that helps xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Just popping in to say hi! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## tilly05

hey all!!!!!!!!

thanks 2 every1 4 the kind words! Thought i would be soooooo envious of peoples bfp's, but im cool, suppose it would be no fun if as soon as we wanted this a parcel arrived on our doorstep!....hhhmmmm.....ask me again if im not PG in 12 months!:haha: 

Been keeping busy, trying to sort stuff out, putting stuff on ebay....etc.....spring cleaning....i mean winter cleaning! :haha:

so everything will be ready 4 my tree & xmas decos....yay! Dec already!

U must think im a right night owl lol! everytime im on here, u all r in bed :blush: but i do work from home, & im up cos of af cramps.

Nellyo, hope all goes well, fx'd hun xxx

Stacey & clairmichael, may do the smep too, might try that pre-seed too, anyone use that???.

re vitamins, im just taking pregnacare vits & omega 3....DH spits his multivits out! :nope: Men!!!!!!!!!!!! *tutt* - there should be a *tutt* smilie! he he

soz if ive missed anyone out!

hugs to all :hugs: Rachel xxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling today?? Well only 3days until I start "trying" yea!! So I'm getting super excited now! 
Rachael ur always up late I couldn't stay up that late I would be like a zombie the next day haha! Glad ur feeling much more positive! And atleast this time we are all together from the beginning to ride out the whole month together x 
Lucy hi how r u? What u been upto? X 
Clairmichael thanks for the info on the vitamins! How are u feeling today? X
How's everyone coping with af? Is everyone taking there bits and bobs for this month? 
I'm really excited to put my xmas tree and decs up! And get cracking with the baby making. 
Hope everyone is ok today xxxxx


----------



## KellyW1977

:wave: ladies

Its bloody freezing!!! AF is on its way out the door wooo hoo so getting geared up to start SMEP this cyclel! on last of my Clomid Tablets tonight and ive no side effects as yet.... although a stinking cold which could be masking them lol! Will continue to take my Folic Acid and EPO till a positive OPK to help things along! Also have a HSG booked in for next week as long as no Positive OPK before then!! My god its more of a science than you would first believe this getting Pregnant malarky!

Hows everyone else? Im super geared up for a positive month bring on the :bfp: for all of us lovelies xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Ive got appointment tomorrow to get my bloods done so that I can see the Dr with the results on the 10th.... sick of waiting around xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Yey! Good for u jasmine!! So u will find out on the 10th? Xx


----------



## clairmichael

jacks mummy said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling today?? Well only 3days until I start "trying" yea!! So I'm getting super excited now!
> Rachael ur always up late I couldn't stay up that late I would be like a zombie the next day haha! Glad ur feeling much more positive! And atleast this time we are all together from the beginning to ride out the whole month together x
> Lucy hi how r u? What u been upto? X
> Clairmichael thanks for the info on the vitamins! How are u feeling today? X
> How's everyone coping with af? Is everyone taking there bits and bobs for this month?
> I'm really excited to put my xmas tree and decs up! And get cracking with the baby making.
> Hope everyone is ok today xxxxx

ur welcome hun just thought if u had all the info then you could make ur own choice in what will work best 4 u both feelin a LOT better af stopped this mornin soooo thats good started my soy yesterday and all other herbals n im gonna order a clear blue fm if i can find 1 at a good price xx did u manage 2 get ur tree n dec's up??? im doin mine this weekend i think


----------



## jacks mummy

No were not putting them up till sunday I'm just really excited to put them up, I'm working all nite and not really looking forward to it tbh :( ah well more xmas pennies lol glad ur af has finished now! It feels better when its gone and u no u can start trying again! 
So how's everyone feeling today? Do we have anyone left that still dosnt no if they are pregnant or not? Other than jasmine_rose obviously. Xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Yay glad to hear it is moving along Jasmine_Rose! Just over a week and you will know for sure!

Thanks Jacks mummy, I'm good thanks....except for being a bit concerned about my period -wondered if any of you ladies had any ideas really? Since it came back in April this year, I've always had periods that last about 5 days. This one is really strange tho - I started spotting on Monday, it went into full flow on Tuesday night, and every tampon I've taken out today has barely anything on it (lol sorry for the detail). So basically I only bled properly for 1 and a half days, if that. It just seems really short for me. Does anyone know what it could be? Is this normal? I'm a bit worried it's going to affect TTC'ing this month and just nervous that something isn't quite right.


----------



## mardy

Wow I've not been on here for a few days, and so many BFPs - congrats ladies.

My wicked AF came and got me, but I'm OK. Ready to start again this month! Also, I have written down every single twinge/symptom I had after ovulation. I actually have lots of pregnancy symptoms - which are in fact PMS symptoms, so when I get these this month I can look at my list and see if it is 'normal' for me. Other than that I won't be using OPKs or early pregnancy tests, and definitely NOT internet cheapies!!!

I'm just going to try and be more relaxed (if I can - easy to say now!) and try the sperm meets egg plan this month. Hopfully it will be BFPs all round for us ladies in time for New Year!! 

So glad we have this thread!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Day 34
Should hopefully get the blood test results on the 10th which will be good. I know Im most likely pregnant from the urine tests and all the yucky symptoms and lack of AF so its more about checking the hormones are at a level that they will look like lasting.... 
Fingers crossed as Im driving hubby made by saying maybe and if .... he thought me getting a pos on a stick would make me believe but its not... I sound like a right miserable blurrrrrrr sorry xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww jasmine! It must be awful this waiting game but I think we all no u are pregnant! But I would be the same don't wanna get hopes up just incase but with no af and a faint line that's almost a definite! Just keep positive not long now till blood results! 
How's everyone else doing? Well me not been pregnant was a blessing in disguise because last nite when I was getting jack undressed for his bath I noticed lots and lots of spots! And the doc has just confirmed that he has chicken pox which Is probebly the worst thing to be around in early pregnancy so I'm quite glad I wasn't pregnant I would only of been worrid sick the whole time! But the doc says its ok to still be trying as I'm not due af till 25th and by the time it will implant the poxs bug will be gone!! Xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Aww jasmine! It must be awful this waiting game but I think we all no u are pregnant! But I would be the same don't wanna get hopes up just incase but with no af and a faint line that's almost a definite! Just keep positive not long now till blood results!
> How's everyone else doing? Well me not been pregnant was a blessing in disguise because last nite when I was getting jack undressed for his bath I noticed lots and lots of spots! And the doc has just confirmed that he has chicken pox which Is probebly the worst thing to be around in early pregnancy so I'm quite glad I wasn't pregnant I would only of been worrid sick the whole time! But the doc says its ok to still be trying as I'm not due af till 25th and by the time it will implant the poxs bug will be gone!! Xx

Hope Jack gets better soon and gets rid of those nasty chickens :) Life all happens for a reason.... 
It is awful living in limbo but I got excited last time I was pregnant and then my hormones werent high enough and I lost the pregnancy so Im just not happy feeling happy about the pos test until I get the blood results.. although the fact I got a pos on a dip stick is good :) 

In work again for the late shift today and the number of patients they will let me near is getting less and less now that Ive told them Im pregnant but then its diff in the line of work have to keep running and hiding in the staff room when the xray machine gets put on


----------



## NellyO

Hey ladies.
Well I'm not pregnant any more. The hospital said that it's actually very common, especially around the 4-5 week mark, and many women don't even notice as they just assume their period is a few days late. It just wasn't viable for whatever reason.
However they also said that the fact we got pregnant after only 2 months shows that we are both obviously fertile and that we should start trying again straight away! Yay! 
So hopefully I should still ovulate in 2 weeks time or so and can try for my BFP with you ladies!
Thanks again for all your kind words, this little group we have here is the best!
Jacksmummy- Thanks for sharing. I have always believed that everything happens for a reason, and needed the reminder!
Hope everyone is well and happy.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

NellyO said:


> Hey ladies.
> Well I'm not pregnant any more. The hospital said that it's actually very common, especially around the 4-5 week mark, and many women don't even notice as they just assume their period is a few days late. It just wasn't viable for whatever reason.
> However they also said that the fact we got pregnant after only 2 months shows that we are both obviously fertile and that we should start trying again straight away! Yay!
> So hopefully I should still ovulate in 2 weeks time or so and can try for my BFP with you ladies!
> Thanks again for all your kind words, this little group we have here is the best!
> Jacksmummy- Thanks for sharing. I have always believed that everything happens for a reason, and needed the reminder!
> Hope everyone is well and happy.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you all
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Goodluck with TTC Nelly fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well Im home... I was really sick at work so Ive been sent home... preggy sickness hopefully as I dont want a bug :(


----------



## mmdrago

NellyO said:


> Hey ladies.
> Well I'm not pregnant any more. The hospital said that it's actually very common, especially around the 4-5 week mark, and many women don't even notice as they just assume their period is a few days late. It just wasn't viable for whatever reason.
> However they also said that the fact we got pregnant after only 2 months shows that we are both obviously fertile and that we should start trying again straight away! Yay!
> So hopefully I should still ovulate in 2 weeks time or so and can try for my BFP with you ladies!
> Thanks again for all your kind words, this little group we have here is the best!
> Jacksmummy- Thanks for sharing. I have always believed that everything happens for a reason, and needed the reminder!
> Hope everyone is well and happy.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you all
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Really sorry to hear that :hugs: But I hope & pray that you get a sticky one ASAP! :dust:


----------



## SKP

Im due for AF on the 29th of November. No sign yet. Doc says I should by the 8th of December, hopefully not!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there ladies!! Well I've been really busy with work these last few days and nites. I'm a mobile nail technician and with xmas coming up its just all gone alittle crazy lol but I'm not complaining! I'm just so tired today I didn't stop yesterday between work and looking after a poorly jack, and he had me up all nite about every hour but he's really itching going to the chemist to get him somthing for it today. 
Well today is the 1st day we start 'trying' doing smep, and I'm really excited to be starting again! How's is everyone else doing? Anyones af finished yet? 
Jasmine I can't wait for u to get ur bloods bk. Just try and relax really not long now and then maybe you can start to enjoy your pregnancy.
Nellyo I'm so sorry that it didn't happen for u this time! But you are being so strong and positive!! I'm sure it will happen for u very soon! Good luck to everyone!! :dust: :dust: xxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

SMEP is every other day up until around O date and then every day -- or something like that, right? GL this month ladies! :dust: :dust: I'll keep my FXd!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea smep is every other day from day 8 of ur cycle then when you get a positive ovulation stick its everyday for 3days then miss a day that 1more time for good luck! I'm really hoping it works for me this month and for every one else this month x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Just back from A and E ...was having so much pain I thought I might have an eptopic 
They did bloods and a scan... I was pregnant and in my womb but the hormone levels arent high enough and Im going to miscarry... have to go back in a few days if Im not bleeding :( Not the best news but at least I know where I stand now and the good thing is it wasnt in my falliopian tube.


----------



## NellyO

Oh Jasmine I'm so so sorry.:hugs:
I know that nothing anyone says at the moment will make you feel much happier but as Jacksmummy said "Everything happens for a reason." That really helped me to look forward.
I'm here if you ever need to talk to someone.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Thanks Nelly Just hope I bleed soon and dont need any interventions 
Going to look forward to getting healthier and then one day trying again 
In the mean time Ill stay here to support you all getting your BFPs :)


----------



## mmdrago

Jasmine_rose said:


> Just back from A and E ...was having so much pain I thought I might have an eptopic
> They did bloods and a scan... I was pregnant and in my womb but the hormone levels arent high enough and Im going to miscarry... have to go back in a few days if Im not bleeding :( Not the best news but at least I know where I stand now and the good thing is it wasnt in my falliopian tube.

So sorry to hear :( :hugs:


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine, so sorry to hear your bad news, hugs x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Its a day for counting my blessings that I have 3 beautiful children and a hubby who loves me and my children dearly... Introducing Rob (11) Matt (7) and Katie (5)
 



Attached Files:







40829_482154296981_689856981_6783710_6078280_n[1].jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## squeshie

NellyO said:


> Hey ladies.
> Well I'm not pregnant any more. The hospital said that it's actually very common, especially around the 4-5 week mark, and many women don't even notice as they just assume their period is a few days late. It just wasn't viable for whatever reason.
> However they also said that the fact we got pregnant after only 2 months shows that we are both obviously fertile and that we should start trying again straight away! Yay!
> So hopefully I should still ovulate in 2 weeks time or so and can try for my BFP with you ladies!
> Thanks again for all your kind words, this little group we have here is the best!
> Jacksmummy- Thanks for sharing. I have always believed that everything happens for a reason, and needed the reminder!
> Hope everyone is well and happy.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you all
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry Nelly - make sure to take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> Its a day for counting my blessings that I have 3 beautiful children and a hubby who loves me and my children dearly... Introducing Rob (11) Matt (7) and Katie (5)

Absolutely, what a cute picture :) Hopefully there are plenty of hug givers in your house then? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww jasmine I'm so sorry!!!!!!! I hope you start bleeding soon so it all happens naturally. Can't believe its happend :( are you going to keep trying? Xxxx :hugs: xxxX


----------



## squeshie

A lot happens here in a few days doesn't it? I hope Christmas is a luckier time and that there are many BFPs. Just reading your comments, even when I haven't had time to post as made me feel connected at a time when secrecy seems to be the normal course of action - I hate it, I can't hold my own water (literally it seems at the moment with frequent loo trips!) We haven't told anyone yet, I am itching to tell my sister but am unsure because it is so early in day. Eeek. 

I don't get online loads atm with working from home (I am a teacher too NellyO - we had 3 snow days, couldn't believe it!). Hope you are all doing well, be it with impending bding :) or your bfps, and I will pop on again asap. Jacksmummy, hope Jack is rid of the nasties as my nephew called them a few months back! He is only 4 and was covered in camomile lotion from head to foot :)

xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Aww jasmine I'm so sorry!!!!!!! I hope you start bleeding soon so it all happens naturally. Can't believe its happend :( are you going to keep trying? Xxxx :hugs: xxxX

I will be trying again not quite yet but I will try at some point... in the meantime staying here to make sure you all get your BFPs


----------



## shinona

Nelly and Jasmine, I'm so sorry for your sad news and hope you're both OK.

xx


----------



## mmdrago

Well... I started spotting yesterday and it ended up turning into bleeding. Tests changed from positive to negative so it looks like it turned from a dream to a nightmare. I got my cry in last night, then went numb, now I'm sort of angry but accepting. I just really wish DH hadn't said anything and now I need to deal with people about it. I'm bad enough in social situations I don't need people feeling awkward around me too because they've said something, YKWIM?


----------



## Jasmine_rose

so sorry to hear that your bleeding. Make sure you go see your GP and get checked over ... and look after yourself. Big hugs its not nice having to tell people but sometimes it also nice to have people to support you but I do know how you feel. My hubby had told everyone at a wedding we went to and ive had to send mass msgs to everyone. 
Not sure any of my thoughts help but I keep thinking it will be for some kind of reason. 
And the times it has happened to me Ive just been glad it happened early rather than in 2nd or 3rd trimester... It doesnt make your loss feel any less though and I still think of them as my babies and I think I always will.


----------



## curly123

Oh my goodness Jasmine and mmdrago - my thoughts and love are with you
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NellyO

Oh no, so sorry mmdrago.:hugs:
All I can say is you will start to feel better, I cried a lot over the following days but I'm really starting to feel normal again and able to look to the next month. Make sure you keep busy with things to take your mind off it. I watched lots of comedy films and went for walks in the snow. And then being back at work today with my gorgeous year 3 class just completely lifted me. 
Everything happens for a reason, and I'm sure that reason will come clear very soon.
I'm here if you need to talk. 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh no mmdrago!!! I can't believe it! I'm so sorry hun!!! :hugs: I just feel awful for all three of u! What an awful thing to have to go thru! :hugs: well I hope it helps abit that we are all here for u! You just do whatever you need to do, and hope you feel upto ttc again asap xxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Nellyo and mmdrago I'm going to remove you names from the tread name is that ok? I don't want u to feel like I'm just erasing u, if u want it to stay there I will leave it there I don't mind but at the same time I thought maybe u would want me to take it off xxxxx I'll do it now and if u want me to put it bk just say and I will xxxxx


----------



## NellyO

Jacksmummy- Of course you can remove my name. It will give me an incentive to get it back there as soon as possible!
Let's hope we all get on there within the next few months.
And yes, being able to talk to all of you on here is a great comfort. I love this forum!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Time to confuse you all......
Join me in my confusion.... apparently the hcg bloods I had at the hospital are double what I had at the GP the day before.... still low but they have doubled.... and my GP said as Im not bleeding I have to count myself as pregnant as sometimes the baby can be too small to see and she wants me to have another scan .... 

so now im just confused.com


----------



## squeshie

mmdrago so sorry! x


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> Time to confuse you all......
> Join me in my confusion.... apparently the hcg bloods I had at the hospital are double what I had at the GP the day before.... still low but they have doubled.... and my GP said as Im not bleeding I have to count myself as pregnant as sometimes the baby can be too small to see and she wants me to have another scan ....
> 
> so now im just confused.com

Wow no wonder you're confused, when can they fit you in for a scan? x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> Time to confuse you all......
> Join me in my confusion.... apparently the hcg bloods I had at the hospital are double what I had at the GP the day before.... still low but they have doubled.... and my GP said as Im not bleeding I have to count myself as pregnant as sometimes the baby can be too small to see and she wants me to have another scan ....
> 
> so now im just confused.com
> 
> Wow no wonder you're confused, when can they fit you in for a scan? xClick to expand...

ill get the scan in the post so no idea


----------



## NellyO

Jasmine, I hope this is a good sign. Fingers crossed.
xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

really trying not even to think about it being a good sign... hubbys already made a unturn from major depression and silence ...saying he never wants to try again coz we'll always miscarriage to smiling and wanting to discuss baby names. I really cant be as upset as I was early hours of sunday morning and this just feels like Ive got to go through it again to be shown a scan of nothing but a black hole....or maybe even nothing at all next time


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes jasmine this is very very true!! My sis in law had 4mc in 6month and when she got pregnant the 5th time the early pregnancy unit wanted her to have an internal scan to see how the baby was she was only 1week past af went in and they said it was gone and she should start bleeding soon also told the there was almost no chance of her carrying a baby longer than 9weeks cos of somthing with her womb??!! Anyway she was deverstated and 2weeks later still no bleeding she had a test still at home so she took it and got a blaring BFP!! So called the early pregnancy unit got a scan the next day and there was infact a tiny little baby!!! He's now 1year old!! So it does happen hun so keep strong til you get your scan!!! XxxxxxxX


----------



## mmdrago

Thank you all :) It was an earthshaker but I'm slowly stabilizing. I just wonder if that was why my tests were so faint? Oh well. I def. want to still TTC and so does DH.

It's fine to take my name down hun & doesn't bother me. I am still healthy and have a lot to be thankful for, there's always tomorrow.

Jasmine, I hope that everything turns out ok for you. Praying


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm glad ur starting to feel abit better hun, let's hope this month is better for all of us! Jasmine I'm so excited to find out what happens after ur results from your scan I'm so hoping and preying that your bean was hiding the first time round!!!!! But I understand u been apprehensive about it I would be aswell!
Well I'm on cd 10 and I'm waiting for my cb digi ovulation kit to come from amazon today. I should be ovulating this weekend! I'm very excited I'm preying for my xmas bfp I really really am!! And I'm preying for u guys too! 
How is everyone feeling and were are u all in ur cycles? Who's af has finished now? Xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Good morning everyone.. I might sound mad but Im trying to look forward to trying to conceive... I might order a opk when and if I bleed although they advise at least 2 mths off after a MC. Hubby has gone major posistive again and thinks im a looney for talking about wanting to try again when he still thinks Im pregnant. My CM seems to have come back no idea if thats good or bad but id been quite dry for a few days. Its yellowy again so who knows. Also want to get a themometer and start taking my temps.
Off xmas shopping today whilst Im off work today... I took the day off coz the dr wanted to do some tests and then they rang and changed the day so ill go back to work tomorrow and get xmas boxed off today :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Jasmine I still think your pregnant if I'm honest but we will just have to see won't we :) you any idea when your scan will be? I hope its sooner rather than later!! I'm also going xmas shopping today :) I love christmas and jack understands everything this year so I can't wait to see his face on xxmas morning! 
Have a lovely day jasmine!! 
(P.s u took me off ur signature :( hope I havnt do anything to upser u?) XxxxxxX


----------



## Jasmine_rose

oops sorry I copy and pasted urs coz urs looked better than mine and of course you dont have yourself on yours lol oops 

No idea when Ill get the scan. hopefully wont be long.... Drs again on friday for another pregnancy test.... hmmmmm what will be will be...


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies....

I have been lurking around here for a while..and have read the whole post from beginning to end and now feel like i know u all without even speaking to any of u lot yet. Weird i no :wacko:

Anyhow..bit of history, i have two baby angels in heaven. Macey - my first girl born at 22+6 weeks, lived for 10mins :cry: and Jacob - my first boy born at 23+3 weeks, came home after a long and very difficult 5 months in hospital but sadly grew his wings shortly after coming home. :cry:

Me and partner are very close and believe in what will be will be...and our time will come for us to be blessed with a healthy baby and so have agreed to start trying again :thumbup:

Hope you dont mind me joining in halfway through the thread but would very much like to join in with u lovely ladies in getting our BFPs :happydance:

Much love, Leanne xx

P.S - sorry about the long post :blush:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Welcome DMJ sorry to hear about your losses. Goodluck TTC and having a healthy pregnancy xxxx


----------



## DMJ

Thankyou Jasmine_rose.

Hope everything goes ok on friday for you, fingers crossed. :kiss:

xxx


----------



## curly123

Hello how is everyone?

Wow jasmine rose not long to wait sweet - thoughts are with you! :hugs:

DMJ - Hi! I think you have an amazing attitude and admire you! Loads of :dust: for your healthy lovely BFP!

Stacey darling oooh getting exciting!! Not long til the weekend! :sex: !! :haha:

Hope all you girls are doing okay xxxx

I had my early scan today and saw and heard the heartbeat....i just can't believe this is happening! I am so nervous and excited at the same time! My OH was so happy! Now we have this funny little pic of our little pea sized cub hehe! I never knew how weird/crazy/amazing it would feel!

Such sweet signatures girls too....made me cry! Although I am actually crying at everything....even watch adverts!!!!!!!

Love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been on in a while - things are so busy at the moment, has been great for keeping my mind off TTCing tho. The first half of a cycle actually goes so much quicker than the 2ww. I am enjoying it so much more :haha:

So sorry to hear some of you are having such a tough time. mmdrago - I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. How are you feeling hun? Hope you are holding up too NellyO :hugs:.

Jasmine_Rose - you must be in limbo. Hope your OH and kids are taking good care of you :hugs:. So hard to know what to say, but that sounds so positive about the HCG doubling. I hope it all works out for you and your little bean :flower:. Your signature is really sweet by the way - is a real spur on to see all our names on there! :happydance:

Welcome DMJ - great to have you in the group! So sorry to hear about your little angels. Fingers crossed for that bfp really soon! Do you know when you are due to ovulate? x

Haven't seen Tilly or KatieKittyKat on in a while - hope you are doing ok too x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Curly! Great to see you here. So exciting about your scan. Did you get a private one to get it early? Can't wait to join u over in the preggo section!!! Take care, hope you are feeling well x


----------



## curly123

Lucy Lu said:


> Hi Curly! Great to see you here. So exciting about your scan. Did you get a private one to get it early? Can't wait to join u over in the preggo section!!! Take care, hope you are feeling well x

Hello!! Hope you're well!

Yes got a private one with the man who helped diagnose me with my endo and recommended the op I had (endo removed) so I am now preggo! He is amazing! And after all the internal scans I've had in the last 3 years - his is like going on holiday!!! :haha:

I am in and out of sickness and being so so tired and in and out of the loo and can't go in the kitchen sometimes because everything stinks! But I'm fine! :haha:

Really looking forward to everyone getting their BFPs!!
:dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely girls xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Congrats on your scan Curly so excited for you xxxxx


----------



## mamajama

I took a couple of weeks off so that I could take my mind off of everything. It helped a bit but I have been so moody that I feel bad for hubby. 

I am in the 4 day window that Fertility friend predicts I am ovulating so have been having some fun with DH this week. Hopefully this is our month. AF is due Dec 24th !!!! That would suck! 

Hope everyone is doing well. I have caught up on my thread-reading and now seem to feel back in the loop.

Anyone finished their xmas shopping? I just cant seem to get into the spirit.

Good luck everyone! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DMJ

Hi curly123 - Thankyou means alot. some people think were wrong in wanting to try again right away but i spose thats how me and my oh deal with things. Hope the sickness isnt getting to u too much. Pleased the early scan went well :thumbup:

Hi Lucy Lu - well this month AF was a week late so did get my hopes up a little even though i was getting BFNs. So now im a little behind all you lot and due to OV around the 21st i believe :wacko: not too clued up on it all to be honest lol. 

As wth the xmas shopping i am sooo behind, really cant get into the swing of things this year, and seems to be coming round way too fast. 
If only the 2ww would fly by like that :growlmad:

xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Unfortunately Ive started bleeding very heavy. So I think the pregnancy is definately coming to an end. Hubby was saying he never wants to try again but Ive talked him into it so will be trying again sometime. Want to get checked over first and find out whats going on inside etc but will stay around stalking your TTC in the meantime


----------



## DMJ

awww huni...im really sorry to hear that. Might not help but try to stay positive. It will all happen for us eventually, that how i try and see it. 
Thats best getting checked out to see if anythings wrong. Im waiting for my appt. to come through to check me out, altough i believe mine is due to IC.

Big hugs for you :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Well I called the doctor's office to see if they wanted me to do anything. Doctor ended up calling me back and asking how sure I was I was preg, I told him I took about 20 tests. He said there's no way if you started bleeding on Sunday that your HPT would be neg already (I took a couple the day I started bleeding - said negative) and he had me go in to get my blood drawn for hcg levels. I am still waiting to hear back from him but now his comment has me all confused. :( I took at least 5 different BRANDS of HPTs they all said positive and after bleeding I took 3 diff brands that say negative. I don't know, I hope he can shed some light on everything and I hope there's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

silly doctor comment of course you could get a negative urine dip when you miscarry... just means ur hcg levels have fallen below what the urine dip will read. Ur hcg would have still been there in ur blood though....


----------



## mmdrago

Jasmine_rose said:


> silly doctor comment of course you could get a negative urine dip when you miscarry... just means ur hcg levels have fallen below what the urine dip will read. Ur hcg would have still been there in ur blood though....

Yes I was thinking that maybe things went sour before I started bleeding and the levels were tapering down. I don't know since I never had any blood tests done until the one I just took after the fact.

I don't want him thinking I am out of my mind and never had a positive in the first place! Believe me if it were up to me I'd have my own lab and draw my blood every day myself!!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mmdrago said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> silly doctor comment of course you could get a negative urine dip when you miscarry... just means ur hcg levels have fallen below what the urine dip will read. Ur hcg would have still been there in ur blood though....
> 
> Yes I was thinking that maybe things went sour before I started bleeding and the levels were tapering down. I don't know since I never had any blood tests done until the one I just took after the fact.
> 
> I don't want him thinking I am out of my mind and never had a positive in the first place! Believe me if it were up to me I'd have my own lab and draw my blood every day myself!!Click to expand...

You probably did start to drop in hcg before you started bleeding often an MC can be caused by hcg levels not rising high enough. Sometimes medics can never know for sure and often girls who arent trying for a baby and so are not testing might never know they were pregnant just think there AF is a bit heavier because it was late.

All thats important is that you know you were pregnant and nothing can take that away :hugs:


----------



## mmdrago

Jasmine_rose said:


> mmdrago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> silly doctor comment of course you could get a negative urine dip when you miscarry... just means ur hcg levels have fallen below what the urine dip will read. Ur hcg would have still been there in ur blood though....
> 
> Yes I was thinking that maybe things went sour before I started bleeding and the levels were tapering down. I don't know since I never had any blood tests done until the one I just took after the fact.
> 
> I don't want him thinking I am out of my mind and never had a positive in the first place! Believe me if it were up to me I'd have my own lab and draw my blood every day myself!!Click to expand...
> 
> You probably did start to drop in hcg before you started bleeding often an MC can be caused by hcg levels not rising high enough. Sometimes medics can never know for sure and often girls who arent trying for a baby and so are not testing might never know they were pregnant just think there AF is a bit heavier because it was late.
> 
> All thats important is that you know you were pregnant and nothing can take that away :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks... I know that deep down. This is all new to me and it's just a bit rough to take in at times

I'm looking forward to those with upcoming 2WW... a new cycle and possible new BFPs! :flower:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mmdrago said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmdrago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> silly doctor comment of course you could get a negative urine dip when you miscarry... just means ur hcg levels have fallen below what the urine dip will read. Ur hcg would have still been there in ur blood though....
> 
> Yes I was thinking that maybe things went sour before I started bleeding and the levels were tapering down. I don't know since I never had any blood tests done until the one I just took after the fact.
> 
> I don't want him thinking I am out of my mind and never had a positive in the first place! Believe me if it were up to me I'd have my own lab and draw my blood every day myself!!Click to expand...
> 
> You probably did start to drop in hcg before you started bleeding often an MC can be caused by hcg levels not rising high enough. Sometimes medics can never know for sure and often girls who arent trying for a baby and so are not testing might never know they were pregnant just think there AF is a bit heavier because it was late.
> 
> All thats important is that you know you were pregnant and nothing can take that away :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thanks... I know that deep down. This is all new to me and it's just a bit rough to take in at times
> 
> I'm looking forward to those with upcoming 2WW... a new cycle and possible new BFPs! :flower:Click to expand...

unfortunatly im learning too much about MCs .... need some new BFP to take mind off it all :)


----------



## NellyO

Hey everyone.
Curly- so happy for you and your scan!:happydance:
Jasmine- So sorry.:hugs: You are being so strong and I'm happy you'll be sticking around with us!
DMJ- Welcome!:wave: I am so sorry that you've had to go through such difficult times but I really admire how you're bouncing back. 
I'm sure things will work out for everyone when it's supposed to. FX!

It's getting closer to the big ovulation day! 
Not sure if my cycle will be changed much. The hospital said it might be but it also might not be. Helpful. :shrug: So I'm using opks everyday to be sure I don't miss it!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
for everyone
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey Jasmine... sorry to hear that hun! Im off my HSG tomorrow and feeling a little anxious! hopefully it will come back clear! Just using Opks everyday now to catch ov but no sign as yet! 

Bug hugs xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

good evening people ...could do with people chatting about randomness take my mind off the pain.... im taking all the pain meds I can think off and it still kills. :(


----------



## curly123

Hello Jasmine! Make you laugh...a friend just told me that her OH told her that if she wants to see commitment from him he'll get a tattoo of her name on his body....this is instead of marriage....Hmmm !

xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

think id rather get married its less painful and easier to get out of if you have too


----------



## curly123

True! Although she told him she'd leave him if he did it! :haha:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

oops awww poor man maybe he really wanted her name on himself lol


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Jasmine_Rose - just caught up on today's posts. Big hugs hun - so sorry you are having to go through all of this :hugs:. Take care x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Sounds like you might be a similar time to me DMJ - based on my last few cycles, i'm guessing I'm going to ovulate somewhere between the 19th and 24th Dec - hopefully it will be sooner rather than later!

I'm not sure where a lot of us are at at the moment with cycles - pretty sure Jacksmummy said she was due to ov around the 12th tho, so she might be the first this month!... in fact she has been very quiet on here the last couple of days. Lots of :sex: methinks! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hehehehe Jacks mummy and daddy sitting in the tree KISSING 
or:sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Im in a silly mood today :)


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> Sounds like you might be a similar time to me DMJ - based on my last few cycles, i'm guessing I'm going to ovulate somewhere between the 19th and 24th Dec - hopefully it will be sooner rather than later!
> 
> I'm not sure where a lot of us are at at the moment with cycles - pretty sure Jacksmummy said she was due to ov around the 12th tho, so she might be the first this month!... in fact she has been very quiet on here the last couple of days. Lots of :sex: methinks! :haha: :winkwink:

My levels were at 2, so I don't have to worry about waiting out any cycles or anything. Since I was about a week late I am guessing that my O date will be around the 22nd-24th!


----------



## mamajama

According to fertility friend, I am scheduled to O today or tomorrow... feel like it is today so wish me luck!!!! (hi ho hi ho, its off to :sex::sex: I go!)

Any O buddies out there?


----------



## squeshie

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been MIA, just worrying over here as I got some brown spotting that started on Tuesday. No cramps as such just twinges and pulls now and again. Am scared though as I do have lower backache - and have gone dizzy a couple of times! Considering going to a&e for the referral to the epu as I am still away from my gps. Naturally am worried - don't know what to do for the best. X


----------



## SKP

Im confused abotu the DPO,

If I ovulation on CD 13, and its CD 18 is DP0 5 days? Is that what it means?


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry I have been MIA, just worrying over here as I got some brown spotting that started on Tuesday. No cramps as such just twinges and pulls now and again. Am scared though as I do have lower backache - and have gone dizzy a couple of times! Considering going to a&e for the referral to the epu as I am still away from my gps. Naturally am worried - don't know what to do for the best. X

I would always advise seeking medical advice... but the spotting could be quite normal my friends had some in the early weeks.


----------



## DMJ

> Sounds like you might be a similar time to me DMJ - based on my last few cycles, i'm guessing I'm going to ovulate somewhere between the 19th and 24th Dec - hopefully it will be sooner rather than later!
> 
> I'm not sure where a lot of us are at at the moment with cycles - pretty sure Jacksmummy said she was due to ov around the 12th tho, so she might be the first this month!... in fact she has been very quiet on here the last couple of days. Lots of methinks!

Im not too clued up on it all but when i type my info into the ov calculators im getting around that sort of week too so hopefully well both catch it this month. 

squeshie - i would say the same, to go and get checked out. its for the best to be able to put your mind at rest to know that everythings ok. And like Jasmine_rose said it is quite common to have some spotting in the early stages. Hope everything works out ok for you hun. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## KellyW1977

Hey ladies - HSG all done, both Tubes are clear so very pelased! aAND....... it didnt hurt at all! nothing, no cramping, no twinges no nothing, just like having a smear! bit messy after as the dye comes out ( yak!!) but im so relieved! how are all of you?? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies sorry havnt posted for a few days been so busy with work and with jack having chicken pox its just been a very stressful few days but jack went back to school today so that gave me abit of time also been running round like a headless chicken trying to find jacks main xmas present ended up driving 50mins to an argos miles away cos they were the only one with it in stock and they only had 1 but I got it and now its wrapped up in the loft! 
Just want to say the comment about me and oh :sex: made me laugh!! We have been doing smep so been doing it every other day but I think I'm going to ovulate tmoro as I'm cramping and my cb opk line was quite a lot darker this morning so much so I'm debating doing another tonite can't wait to get in the 2ww again cos then atleast for 2 weeks I'll have some hope lol I'm still adamant there will be no early testing for me this month! I've decided to wait until xmas eve morning as af is due xmas day, I've got 1 frer upstairs and I won't be buying anymore! Lol 
So jasmine I'm so happy oh has said u can try again and I'm really happy ur going to be sticking around!
Kelly I'm really glad everything went ok with u!
Lucy lu I hope u ovulate sooner rather than later! 
DMJ welcome!! So glad to have u here! And I'm really sorry about your loses! :hugs:
Curly so glad you scan went ok congrats!! 
Squeshie good luck hun I'm sure everything will be ok darling but just get checked incase :hugs:
Sorry if I've missed anyone as I'm really tired and had quite a lot to catch up on with u ladies! 
Hope everyone is getting all geared up fo :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :haha: xxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ok so I havnt seen anything on katie or rachael :( I hope they are ok???!!! Ladies let us no ur ok please missin u both xxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jasmine_rose said:


> hehehehe Jacks mummy and daddy sitting in the tree KISSING
> or:sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:haha:


----------



## Lucy Lu

SKP said:


> Im confused abotu the DPO,
> 
> If I ovulation on CD 13, and its CD 18 is DP0 5 days? Is that what it means?

Yep you're right, it just stands for days past ovulation


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw mamajama and jacksmummy - so exciting you are gonna be in the 2ww again anytime now! Lots of babydust to you both!

Squeshie - try not to worry, if it's not much, likelihood is everything is fine, but def worth getting checked out. Let us know how it goes hun, thinking of you x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

KellyW1977 said:


> Hey ladies - HSG all done, both Tubes are clear so very pelased! aAND....... it didnt hurt at all! nothing, no cramping, no twinges no nothing, just like having a smear! bit messy after as the dye comes out ( yak!!) but im so relieved! how are all of you?? x

Glad it went ok xxx


----------



## SKP

Thanks lucy Lu!

I think I have everything down pat now. And I a been doing a lot of reserach for how my cycle works :)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Good morning girlies 
Well Ive been to the Drs a bit uneventful but talked through my MC and how its been... got to go back if bleeding doesnt stop. So next step is scan and hormone screen to try and see whats going on. Scan appointment through for the 20th December.


----------



## squeshie

Heya gang, went to GPs today she's referred me to teh epu today at two - hopefully it's positive news. Took a test yesterday cause I'm going mad :) and it came up positive so quickly x Hope that's a good sign! x HOpe you're all alright, I'll update when I return!


----------



## jacks mummy

Well ladies as you can see by my picture I'm ovulating!! Yey!! I peed on it this morning when I got up and nothing then when I got back from taking jack to nursery I decided to try again cos I've got really bad period type cramping and I got that last month when I ov'd and this time I got a smiley face!! I really hope I get my bfp this month, anyway squeshie I hope everything goes well!! Good news on the test!! Good luck sweetie but I'm sure u dnt need it! And jasmine hope everything goes as it should for u at ur scan :hugs: xxxx


----------



## DMJ

Hi ladies..hope everything goes ok for you both. 

Think my af is coming to an end so hopefully i might ov sooner rather then later...fingers crossed?! :wacko:

glad to see you got a smiley face jacks mummy..gonna be an exciting two week wait :happydance:
oooh...and i love your nails in your picture O:)

hmmm...doesnt look very nice out to sea today..!

xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks dmj I'm a nail tech so did them myself I've got red glitter acrylic tips with holly leaf nail art I'm a sucker for xmas! Lol glad af is coming to an end hun! You should be ov around xmas then! Good luck!! XxxxX


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Love your nails Jacks mummy and the lovely smiley face. I wish I was allowed nails Im a student nurse and there a no no. I have a party for my first wedding anniversary coming up next weekend cant wait...going to go stay in a hotel with the hubby Id say theyd be some TTC naughtiness but according to hubbys phone im not due to ovulate until xmas day plus after a MC not best to try straight off so I wont be trying.... might just have to practise the technique though lol TMI alert lol


----------



## squeshie

Well everything is in the right place, the midwife said that the size makes it only about 5 weeks so the spotting is most probably implantation which probably explains the tight feeling on my groin area (tmi) - going back the day before Christmas Eve, hoping we'll then see a hb :) Thanks so much for all your kind words and support, nobody tells you how worrying this malarky can be. Thanks x

Loving the pic Jacksmummy :)
Jasmine they do say practice makes perfect ;)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> Well everything is in the right place, the midwife said that the size makes it only about 5 weeks so the spotting is most probably implantation which probably explains the tight feeling on my groin area (tmi) - going back the day before Christmas Eve, hoping we'll then see a hb :) Thanks so much for all your kind words and support, nobody tells you how worrying this malarky can be. Thanks x
> 
> Loving the pic Jacksmummy :)
> Jasmine they do say practice makes perfect ;)

Glad it went ok :)


----------



## mmdrago

Jasmine_rose said:


> Love your nails Jacks mummy and the lovely smiley face. I wish I was allowed nails Im a student nurse and there a no no. I have a party for my first wedding anniversary coming up next weekend cant wait...going to go stay in a hotel with the hubby Id say theyd be some TTC naughtiness but according to hubbys phone im not due to ovulate until xmas day plus after a MC not best to try straight off so I wont be trying.... might just have to practise the technique though lol TMI alert lol

Hey I am in nursing too! ;) Have fun on your anniversary!!


----------



## mmdrago

squeshie said:


> Well everything is in the right place, the midwife said that the size makes it only about 5 weeks so the spotting is most probably implantation which probably explains the tight feeling on my groin area (tmi) - going back the day before Christmas Eve, hoping we'll then see a hb :) Thanks so much for all your kind words and support, nobody tells you how worrying this malarky can be. Thanks x
> 
> Loving the pic Jacksmummy :)
> Jasmine they do say practice makes perfect ;)

Good to hear that everything's ok. :flower:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea glad all was ok squeshie!! 
Hope you have lots of 'fun' ;) in the hotel even if its not part of your ttc it will prob just be nice to no your just doing it for fun. Anyone else think that sometimes ttc can take the fun out of :sex: not all the time just every now and then, like last nite I was really ill just felt really achy but it was one of my smep days so had to do it! And I no this sounds awful but I just wanted it to be over with (nothing to do with oh just cos I was ill) but I suppose that's just the joys of ttc it can't all be lovely xxx


----------



## NellyO

Hi all.
Great news squeshie!:happydance:
Glad you're finally in the ovulation phase Jacksmummy. Good luck with all your :sex: over the next few days! We'll understand if you're not on here much! Hee hee.
I'm off out now with some friends for Christmas drinks. Think I'll have a fair few while I'm able.:wine:
Hope everyone is well and happy and that more of us start to get our positive ovulation thumbs up!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SKP

Well I did another OPK, and on Dec 6th (CD 8) Was no result at all. Today Dec 10th (CD 12) There was a ever soooo faint line. Barely seen it but its there. So does that mean if I tested tomorrow the 11th? should be stronger? or only after the ovulation day which I believe for me will be the 12th. The 11th (CD 13) is my ovulation day. So the 12th (CD14) will be strong indicating I have ovulated? So the 10th test indicates Im about too? So :sex: tonight !?


----------



## DMJ

> Thanks dmj I'm a nail tech so did them myself I've got red glitter acrylic tips with holly leaf nail art I'm a sucker for xmas! Lol glad af is coming to an end hun! You should be ov around xmas then! Good luck!! XxxxX

Aww...love them! im a sucker for biting my nails so usually end up with acrylics on mine aswell. 
Think i worked it out to be about christmas time..just seems ages away at the moment lol!

squeshie - Glad everything went ok today :thumbup:
Jasmine_rose - Hope you have a lovely weekend and happy anniversary. Like the ladies said practice makes perfect :haha:

I have no idea about all the opks so i dont do anything apart from :sex: as much as we can. Last month we did it every other day, so this month were trying it everyday from when AF stops just to see if it makes a difference. Iv read up on doing this and some say its good to do that and some say not to...i say whats the harm in trying :winkwink:
Although i do agree with jacks mummy about not always wanting too but having too as we cant afford to lose that egg of ours. You try to make it fun but its always in the back of mind wondering afterwards whether its worked this time or not...anyone else think like me? :wacko:

sorry for the long post...hope all is well with everyone :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mmdrago

When I ovulated last month, I had to test twice daily as I ended up getting my strong positive the night of, and not so strong that morning. I usually wait until I see an increase in the line and then start testing twice a day.


----------



## mamajama

I have been tracking my CM this month and last and from all of my internet reading, I was thinking that when it is EWCM, you are about to Ovulate.. well I had EWCM on the 7th and then now again today (10th). So when did I really O? 

I dont use OPT's at all. I temped for my first 2 little ones but thought to take it easy this time around as it always made me more upset when it didnt happen right away. 

Any input? We had our fun everyother day at the beginning and then for the last three days each day, so we covered our days, but now I am confused with what has happened today with cm.

Thanks in advance. Enjoy your night... OH is away tonight so I better not be O'ing tonight! :wacko:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Even if you do ovulate tonight you can see use the sperm thats in you it can last for up to 5 days especially the girlies sperms they last the longest


----------



## shinona

mamajama said:


> I have been tracking my CM this month and last and from all of my internet reading, I was thinking that when it is EWCM, you are about to Ovulate.. well I had EWCM on the 7th and then now again today (10th). So when did I really O?
> 
> I dont use OPT's at all. I temped for my first 2 little ones but thought to take it easy this time around as it always made me more upset when it didnt happen right away.
> 
> Any input? We had our fun everyother day at the beginning and then for the last three days each day, so we covered our days, but now I am confused with what has happened today with cm.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Enjoy your night... OH is away tonight so I better not be O'ing tonight! :wacko:

Looks like we're at about the same stage again, mamajama!! I had such a busy week that I wasn't concentrating on my body at all. I noticed some ewcm on Thursday but that's all. We bd'd on Sunday, Monday, Wednesday and Thursday so fingers crossed we caught it. I don't have a good feeling for this month though. Hubby and I both have tummy bugs too so no bding for the next few days. 

xx


----------



## NellyO

Hey ladies!
I got a positive ovulation strip today! Woohoo! Which means that my cycle is exactly the same and wasn't affected at all by my very brief pregnancy. :happydance:
So my af will be due Christmas day. 
Fingers crossed we all get the best present ever!
Anyway, must go, important things to do...:winkwink:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SKP

CD 6: No result for OPK, Dec10CD12: Ever so faint line, and i mean barely can see. Dec 11CD13, No line at all? Did I ovulate in the middle of the night? or did I miss the surge? Should I test tomorrow Dec 12CD14 that would be one day past Ovulation is that when you should get a strong result? I figured todays dec 11thCD 13 would be more of a line, (ovulation Day) then tomorrw after ovulation the strongest. 

So confused.


----------



## jacks mummy

Everyone ovulates at different times I've been lucky and both months got positive ovulations tests on the cd 13 and cd14 but some people that have long cycles ovulate around cd 20-25 katiekittykat ovulated really late last month so is taking something this month to make her ovulate earlier, all I can advise is to just keep testing until you get you positive, you will get it just gotta keep testing good luck hun!
Nellyo I'm so pleased everything is working as it should!! And ur due the same day as me yey! Fingers crossed for u hun!! 
Hope everyone is ok. Anyway in the morning I'm officially back in the 2ww!! XxXxX


----------



## SKP

I think since I got that ever so faint line, that could of been my surge. Which means the day before I ovulated. On Dec 9th (CD11). I know I ovulated becuase I am extremly wet those 3 days. And cervix was very high. Plus I had cramps the past couple days. Well had cramps since October. Now today I am not really wet anymore. So I belive I ovulated the day before i tested. thats why i got my result the next day, and today it was gone.


----------



## samantharandi

is it alright that i join in:)? 
im CD 10 and got a faint postive on OPK so i will be taking another tomorrow!


----------



## SKP

I am now having cramps on my right side today.


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm back in the 2ww!! This is going to be the longest 2weeks!! Lol but I'm definitely not complaining seems to have gone really quick! Now just got to hope the 2ww goes just as quick :wacko: anyway ladies I updated the name of the thread. Let me no ladies when you hit the 2ww so I no when everyone is due again.
Skp the pains sound good I get that when I ovulate! Altho this month I started having pains in my right side then about 6hours later getting it in both sides! I think I've read somewere that you can ovulate from both sides in one month (In really not feeling the idea of twins!!!) Lol good luck to u hun 
Samantharandi hi there and welcome! How long u been trying? Do u have any other kiddies? Good luck hun! 
Xxxx :dust: :dust: to all!!! Xxxx


----------



## mummyApril

Hi everyone AF due 24th hoping she doesnt turn up and we get the best x mas pressie :)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Yes I sometimes ovulate both sides so it can happen..


----------



## samantharandi

hey! , been trying for 10 months
and no kids yet! haha


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how is everyone feeling today? Well I'm now 2dpo and really wishing there were some of you also in the 2ww. Ah well not long and some of u will be. I put my christmas tree and decs up yesterday and I'm now in the xmas mood!! Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## mamajama

jacks mummy said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone feeling today? Well I'm now 2dpo and really wishing there were some of you also in the 2ww. Ah well not long and some of u will be. I put my christmas tree and decs up yesterday and I'm now in the xmas mood!! Hope your all ok xxxx

\
Hey Jacks Mum, I am also in the two week wait. I ovulated around the 8th and I DONT expect AF on Christmas Eve (24th) :)

Hoping for a good month. :baby:


----------



## NellyO

Hey all!
Jacks mummy - I guess I am in the 2 week wait now! Ovulated yesterday or Saturday.:happydance:
Have done all that I can now really, so fingers crossed for us both and everyone else! Hopefully this time next week we'll all be sharing some :bfp: symptoms!
:dust::dust::dust:
xxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Good luck to you all hope its a successful month for you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ive been signed off work for 2 weeks by the GP still in lots of pain, got to make sure everything has come away on its on Dr thinks I may need a DnC


----------



## samantharandi

im suppose to ovulate today or in the next two days , so tww for me is soon:)


----------



## shinona

jacks mummy said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone feeling today? Well I'm now 2dpo and really wishing there were some of you also in the 2ww. Ah well not long and some of u will be. I put my christmas tree and decs up yesterday and I'm now in the xmas mood!! Hope your all ok xxxx

I'm into my 2ww now too. Af due next Wednesday (22 December).


xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there everyone!! Hope u are all feeling well!! Well I'm 3dpo today and I wish It would hurry up I so just want to no! Well no symptoms so far other than being tired but I would be tired pregnant or not lol with work and xmas shopping, looking after jack and cleaning the house (never ending) lol but I just wish I had 1 more little person to run about after, one of my best friends had there baby last nite and he's so cute! Weighing 7lb and 7oz so that's some good news! 
Anyway has anyone else got any symptoms? XxxxX 
:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone this month for that xmas :bfp: XxxxX


----------



## samantharandi

hey! , thats great news jacksmummy!
im getting really bad cramps ,im only 1dpo.


----------



## mmdrago

Still waiting for O day, I hate long cycles! And the early m/c put me back an extra week too. Booo! I expect it within the week though... Hmm I bought some fertili-tea and trying that this time. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## curly123

Good luck girls!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL !!!!


----------



## Lucy Lu

O day for me hopefully within a week (my ticker is a bit on the long side), but hopefully not before saturday lol as I am going out to let my hair down for an xmas do!

Good luck ladies! - Can't wait to join those of you in the 2ww x


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks curly and jasmine! I really hope this month is my month!! It would just make xmas day all the more special!!
Good luck to everyone else waiting to ov!! :dust: to u all! Xx
Curly u told any of ur family yet xxx


----------



## curly123

Fx'd for you darling!!

No haven't told them yet...trying to avoid them as I feel so horrendous at the moment and they'd def know something was up...
xxx


----------



## shinona

curly123 said:


> Fx'd for you darling!!
> 
> No haven't told them yet...trying to avoid them as I feel so horrendous at the moment and they'd def know something was up...
> xxx

My mum guessed when I was about your stage with ds. I think it was when I couldn't even swallow soup that she had final confirmation!! Hope you feel better soon.

x


----------



## mamajama

So I am about 6-8 dpo and I feel like CRAP! I am so tired and I cant keep my eyes open at work. I have had rediculous cramps all day, metallic taste in mouth and tender breasts. I know I had a bunch of these last month and AF came right on schedule. :wacko:


Cant remember my symptoms from my first two kiddies. All I know is that with my daughter I wasnt really thinking about the whole 2ww and I didnt notice anything my body was doing. 

Boy I cant wait for Xmas!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mamajama said:


> So I am about 6-8 dpo and I feel like CRAP! I am so tired and I cant keep my eyes open at work. I have had rediculous cramps all day, metallic taste in mouth and tender breasts. I know I had a bunch of these last month and AF came right on schedule. :wacko:
> 
> 
> Cant remember my symptoms from my first two kiddies. All I know is that with my daughter I wasnt really thinking about the whole 2ww and I didnt notice anything my body was doing.
> 
> Boy I cant wait for Xmas!

All sounds hopeful so fingers crossed


----------



## Amethysta28

I had an iui on 12.9 and my AF is due on Christmas Day as well! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'm new here. I ovulated around the 13th. So I'm in the 2ww. AF is due the 29th,but I'm praying for a BFP has a late Christmas present!! Good luck ladies and baby dust to us all!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi everyone! And welcome to the new ones to this thread! I'm 5dpo today and still no symptoms but I'm holding hope that this month could be my month! We have all been alittle quite this month and I think we need to get chatting again! So what's everyone doing for xmas this year? Are we all excited? I no I am lol anyway hope everyone is good!! Xxxx :dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Hello All 
Right back to chatting well im still signed off work .... on brighter news just got an email from the wedding photographer and Im finally going to get my wedding albums tonight. YAY!!!! so excited. Its also my first wedding anniversary this weekend and we are going to a party night at the hotel where we held our reception with 14 of our friends. We are also spending the night in the hotel so YAY cant wait hoping to not be in as much pain. 
Going to the hairdresser today so fingers crossed I dont get a silly hair cut lol 
Hows everyone doing on the xmas shopping front most of mine is done just waiting for one pressy to arrive that ive ordered for my son. 
hope your all having a nice day
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: I'm due on Christmas day I think... I had a shorter 26 day cycle last time month so I could be due for the :witch: day before Christmas eve (this time next week) or Christmas day... I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to do it on Christmas eve (our anniversary) or Christmas day! So I could test on the 23rd at 12dpo. I am HATING every minute of this 2ww

Good luck to all you Christmas testers and lots of sticky sticky :dust: a Christmas :bfp: would be awesome, wouldn't it?


----------



## kimbotrav

hi girls this is my first time on a forum really wanted to try and find some support :) i got my smiley face on the 9th december and we bedded the day before and twice that day ......im currently on 7dpo......im really praying for bfp this month but i have lost hope had a bit of a hard time had 4 misscarriages.... found out i had septums and had surgery to remove them i am now in my third month of ttc

i had a question are any of u girls bloated?? see i usually am but this month im not so im bit confused and my breasts are really veiny and thats a little weird but maybe im lookin for things lol like you do goodf luk to everyone baby dust


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there kimbotrav welcome! Well I'm not bloated but I usually do get a little bloated before af, also I'm so sorry to here about ur m/c!! :hugs: there are a few ladies on this thread that no exactly what ur going thru! 
Anyway ladies I swore to myself that I wouldn't symptom spot this month but tnite I've got really bad cramps and lower back pain which I'm hoping maybe a good sign! But other than that I'm fine really! 
Jasmine I've got most of my xmas shopping done got everything for jack apart from 1, and just got to buy my oh a new mobile fone as his is buggerd! And my little sister. Its also her bday on sat but I've got her prezzie already, do u no when u will be going bk to work? Are u still having a scan on the 20th? Hope u can start trying again soon! And get a little sticky bean, lots of love and :dust: to everyone!!! XxxxX


----------



## cajunbabe

Hey girls! I am new to this forum, but I desperately need someone to talk to that is going through what I am experiencing. 

A little info about us:
I am 25, will be 26 next week, my hubby is 24 - hubby works offshore, which means he is never home and hence never doing the BD... ugh. We have been trying since we got married last May, but he is never home to hit the mark. We thought we had gotten the right time frame in July and August, but alas it was not so. Last month I had a long cycle and we were convinced we were pregnant until I finally got AF and felt like I was dying. Hubby was very dissappointed. Sooooo, this month we used our ovulation kit and begged his boss to let him come home for the big day, and they said YES! He was only home for like 36 hours and it was actually the day before ovulation but we are still keeping our fingers crossed that this is our month! I am 5 DPO and cannot wait until next week. All the guys on my hubby's platform are also waiting in anticipation to hear good news. 

So good luck to everyone! :thumbup:
:dust: to everyone!!

How early is everyone planning on testing?


----------



## kimbotrav

jacks mummy said:


> Hi there kimbotrav welcome! Well I'm not bloated but I usually do get a little bloated before af, also I'm so sorry to here about ur m/c!! :hugs: there are a few ladies on this thread that no exactly what ur going thru!
> Anyway ladies I swore to myself that I wouldn't symptom spot this month but tnite I've got really bad cramps and lower back pain which I'm hoping maybe a good sign! But other than that I'm fine really!
> Jasmine I've got most of my xmas shopping done got everything for jack apart from 1, and just got to buy my oh a new mobile fone as his is buggerd! And my little sister. Its also her bday on sat but I've got her prezzie already, do u no when u will be going bk to work? Are u still having a scan on the 20th? Hope u can start trying again soon! And get a little sticky bean, lots of love and :dust: to everyone!!! XxxxX

hi jacks mummy :thumbup: thankyou for the welcome yeah i also told myself to not obsess but thats exsactly what im doing ha ha wish i didnt just 3 years down the line 4 misscarriages and an op later im very impatient lol :haha: usually im bloated from ov but this month im not so who knows lol well hugs :baby: dust to u and everyone


----------



## kimbotrav

cajunbabe said:


> Hey girls! I am new to this forum, but I desperately need someone to talk to that is going through what I am experiencing.
> 
> A little info about us:
> I am 25, will be 26 next week, my hubby is 24 - hubby works offshore, which means he is never home and hence never doing the BD... ugh. We have been trying since we got married last May, but he is never home to hit the mark. We thought we had gotten the right time frame in July and August, but alas it was not so. Last month I had a long cycle and we were convinced we were pregnant until I finally got AF and felt like I was dying. Hubby was very dissappointed. Sooooo, this month we used our ovulation kit and begged his boss to let him come home for the big day, and they said YES! He was only home for like 36 hours and it was actually the day before ovulation but we are still keeping our fingers crossed that this is our month! I am 5 DPO and cannot wait until next week. All the guys on my hubby's platform are also waiting in anticipation to hear good news.
> 
> So good luck to everyone! :thumbup:
> :dust: to everyone!!
> 
> How early is everyone planning on testing?

hi im new to this to :thumbup: thats great that u managed to time it right this month that was great of his work 2 ......we only managed to bed day be4 ov and the day of ov x2 usually i try feww days be4 and after but hoping that this is my month and ill keep everything crossed for you 2 :hugs: im currently 8dpo baby dust


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hi Jacks mummy 

Yes scan still on monday no idea about when Ill be going back to work Im still in alot of pain but im signed off till 29th dec so hopefully by then I will be ok to go back 
As for TTC not sure when we will try again... I would like to lose some weight take my folic acid and try to plan it in the hope I get a sticky bean :)


----------



## mamajama

Not quite sure what is happening with my body this week. I am at 7-9dpo and I am SO tired! Add to that crampy, moody (I am crying for anything), sore breasts and now I feel like my bra doesnt fit right. I have been adjusting it all day long. 
I work with kids so I thought that was why I was so tired but this seems different this time around. 
Hopefully that is a good sign and I can test soon to get my BFP!!!:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well and that your Friday rushes by so that we can all enjoy the weekend.... closer to testing day anyways.

Take Care!!! :kiss:


----------



## shinona

My fingers are crossed for you, mamajama. Hopefully they are all good signs. I'm certain this is not the month for us as I have had no symptoms whatsoever. I've been pretty stressed and had a tummy bug too so just don't think this'll be it.

When will you test?

x


----------



## mamajama

shinona said:


> My fingers are crossed for you, mamajama. Hopefully they are all good signs. I'm certain this is not the month for us as I have had no symptoms whatsoever. I've been pretty stressed and had a tummy bug too so just don't think this'll be it.
> 
> When will you test?
> 
> x

Hey there,

Not sure when I will test. My original thought was to test on Xmas Eve but now have discovered that DH has bought the family a "vacation" for just after xmas and I will need to know before I travel. Unfortunately for me, if I am, this holiday will not be as enjoyable as I wont be able to enjoy the adventure parks as much as the rest of the gang that is going :cry:

Oh well, a little one in my tummy is more important. Funny how men dont think about their wives when booking these type of trips.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well anniversary party isnt going to happen....Im snowed in at home my kids at snowed in at my mums... I still feel ill and im still in pain so im with all the joys of xmas


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh jasmine I'm really sorry!! How rubbish is that! Its just been a really crap few weeks for u! :hugs: hope ur feeling better soon! Do u think u will be able to get to ur scan tmoro? Hope so love! Good luck with it :hugs: xxx
Well thank god the weather isn't too bad here still got quite a lot to do before xmas and the last thing I need is to get snowed in! This year is the 1st year we are cooking for the family so that's abit nerve raking haha well today I'm 8dpo! And I'm getting abit nervous now! :( anyway I seem to have more "real" symptoms this month! 
1# very vainy boobies (I didn't have that last month)
2# lots of creamy/white cm
3# felt so sick this morning I was shaking (eww) 
4# just very tired! 
5# can feel pressure in my womb area 
6# back ache 
So I no I said I wouldn't symptom spot but hey ho who cares if I'm not than I'm sick lol hope everyone else is doing ok???!!! Any symptoms from anyone else?
Also sorry I've not been on for abit been really busy with xmas and work and jacks broken up from school so barley get 2mins to myself! 
Good luck to everyone!! :dust: to everyone! XxxxxX


----------



## shinona

I'm out already this month. Af appeared this morning, 3 days early. I'm much more disappointed this month than I was last month but am trying to think of the positive that at least I can have some bubbly at Christmas.

x


----------



## NellyO

Hey,
Jasmine, sorry to hear about your party, this snow is never ending!
Jacks mummy - your symptoms sound promising, fingers crossed!

I'm a little confused. I have been using opks everyday since my miscarriage to monitor when the hormones were completely gone. I have always had a faint 2nd line and then last Saturday I had a strong positive along with ovulation pains. By sunday the opk was back to a faint 2nd line and this continued all week. However yesterday I had a strong 2nd line and I have just tested again today and there is still a strong positive 2nd line. What does this mean? :shrug:

Some sites say it could mean that there was an LH surge last weekend but for some reason an egg wasn't released and therefore my body is trying to do it again now. We bd twice yesterday just incase but It's annoying not knowing for sure what's going on.:wacko::wacko:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone.
:bfp: for us all before 2011 please!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi girls sorry af got u shinona! :hugs: but ur rite I keep telling myself that if I'm not pregnant atleast I can have a drink at xmas and go out new years eve but obviously we would all prefer to be pregnant.. 
Nellyo I'm not too sure on ur problem hun, I just use cb digi opk so I don't have any questions over when I ovulate. I have heard that you can ovulate more than once in a month (but I'm not sure if that's true tbh) sorry I couldn't be more help, maybe post a thread in the ttc section and see if anyone else has had this xxx


----------



## FullofHope

Hi ladies!! :dust: to all and hope we can all achieve xmas :bfp:.
Here's my short story: I'm the mother of an 11 y/o and ready for #2. Didn't plan on trying this month at all. I just learned to chart a few months ago; still not totally familiar with my O day but here's my most recent attempts at charting lol (normally I don't spot)
cd1-5 AF
cd 8,10-11,13-18 b'd
cd19 watery light pink spotting tp only
cd20 light pink spotting tp, headache, nips stayed alert everything hurt them
cd21 light pink spotting tp, light cramps after b'ding
cd22 b'd light pink spotting, tender breasts, gagged brushing teeth, cramps,
cd23 b'd 2x's tender breasts, metallic taste, twinges, dh vomitted after breakfast he's also been very tired since my cd20, restless night
cd24 another restless night, nose & sinus drain, but not sick, extremely tired but I figure it's the restless nights catching up to me, 2am trip to the loo(never wake for this), 10am got up for the day ran to the loo and what a river I ran(tmi), mouth has a dry feeling but increased saliva, metallic taste on/off, feels like the air is thin burns when I breathe, throughout the day and all of this before 1 pm
I'm praying and hoping for a sticky bean oh what a perfect xmas present that would be.......


----------



## SKP

If anyone has the chance, pelase ready my threads in TTC. So confused.


----------



## squeshie

Just popping in after a manic week at work to say hey and see how you all are!? xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been a bit distant - things have been so hectic here. We are snowed in now so that on the sofa watching Pet Rescue with our little boy - he is totally mesmerised by some eagles on it! Trying to distract him so I can do some work on my laptop. I had a lot I needed to get done at work today so unfortunately can't just skive!.... but B&B was calling! - on the TTC front, I had positive opks yesterday - it's faded a bit this morning, but the test line is still as dark as the control line, so I reckon I am going to ovulate later today or possibly tomorrow. 

Its so true what you said a few pages back Jacksmummy about smep and it being better not to bd too much. We have bd'd once a day every day for the last 10 days, but I'm feeling drier below (sorry TMI!) than I usually do around ovulation, so hope we haven't messed up this month by overdoing it. There is some cm tho so hopefully enough for little swimmers to get to the egg!

Jacksmummy - symptoms are sounding really positive. Really hope it is your month. Sure sounds like it might be.

Jasminerose - sorry to hear the snow messed up your weekend. Hope you can make it to your scan today. Let us know how it goes, thinking of you hun x

I'm gonna test with a FRER on NYE - will only be 11 (possibly 10) DPO but it's just too tempting to potentially get a bfp this year! - and it will be our anniversary!

Nelly - I would guess it was because your body geared up to ovulate and then didn't, so is trying again. With the miscarriage as well, I wonder if that would make that kind of thing more likely to happen. The only other things I can think of are that you're releasing two eggs this month! - I guess that's rare that they would be so many days apart but possible - twinnies!!! Also, did you realise opks can detect pregnancy hormone as well...although if ur only a week past the first +opk, i guess that would be a bit early to pick it up with an opk. i would get back in that bedroom for some serioud bd'ing just in case the eggy didnt get released last weekend!

welcome to all the new ladies on here too!


----------



## Lucy Lu

hi squeshie how r u doing?


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey lucylu!! Nice to have u back! I no what u mean tho about been hectic!! I've just finished work now and I'm so tired it hurts :( ah well nothing an early nite won't fix, everything just seems to be so rushed at the moment feel like I can't sit for 5mins, but I'm now so excited for xmas that I really think if I'm not pregnant I won't be as gutted because I've got all this to take my mind off it! My oh came home with 9 prezzies for me yesterday all wraped up so I'm very excited hehe! Glad ur opk's are nice and dark my lovely get to bed!! Hope u got ur work done today, xxx
Hi squishie nice to hear from u hope all is good!! XxX


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hello All 
Well it all sounds very exciting with symptom watch... Im missing looking out for symptoms... 
Well had my scan today and although she didnt tell me much she did say she didnt see anything that would cause me pain so maybe thats looking good. 
I ended up in A & E on saturday with pain and they think it may be kidney stones hurting me so maybe Im getting closer to an answer... 
Ive had so much time off my university have said I may have to take a year off my course.. Im thinking it might be for the best as my brain just isnt in studying mood.


----------



## squeshie

Wow it sounds like everyone is extremely busy. I have been busy with school but am now on a much needed holiday - just at home taking it easy atm. Spotting stopped last Friday, just fingers crossed it doesn't return, trying not to get worried about it atm, going for what they think will be the seven week scan on Thursday fingers crossed for a heartbeat and baby in there! :) 

Lucy-lu and Jacks mummy fingers crossed for that extra Christmas present! And JM - nine pressies! OOoh I love that :) So exciting!

JR - You do right to consider your health first, no uni course is worth it, you can always take the year again :) Rest up and look after yourself, my friend had kidney stones, it is pants :(


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies well I'm losing hope alittle now as my symptoms seem to be fading away and I've started with mild cramps today, and I tested today @ 10dpo (I no its still really early) but it was bfn :( I just want this so bad it actually hurts. I no I've only been trying 2month but it just seems like ages, I can't imagine how hard it is for some of the ladies on here that have been trying for years!! Ah well it will happen when it happens I suppose! If it hasn't happend this month I'm gonna use conceive plus next month and see if that helps! 
Jasmine glad ur scan went ok! Shame about the kidney stones but atleast u no what wrong hun and they can fix it!
Squishie glad ur spotting has stopped!! Hope ur feeling well!!!! XXxxxXX


----------



## NellyO

Hey all,
Thanks for your help Lucy Lu!:hugs:
Today the opk has returned to a faint second line, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated over the weekend. I'm a little disappointed as we didn't bd as much as the weekend before as we didn't really see each other on Sunday, which I'm thinking was my ovulation day. I guess it only takes one little :spermy: 
I'm a little behind everyone now as I'm only just in the 2ww. Well I hope you all get your christmas :bfp:! 
I shall be keeping my fingers crossed for a happy surprise for the New year!

jacks mummy-Most people don't test positive that early, so you're not out yet! Fingers crossed!
Jasmine - Glad the scan was ok.
Squeshie- I'm pleased all is well and the spotting has stopped. let us know how the early scan goes.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi NellyO - pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, so I 1 day behind you! - we can wait it out together! Do you think you will test on NYE?

Jacksmummy - sorry to hear about bfn - don't panic, it is still early days - and early for symptoms too. I heard a lot of pg-like symptoms after ovulation are actually just the effects of progesterone being high in your body, which it is every cycle after you ov regardless of being pregnant or not - so basically, you're not out just because your symptoms disappeared - just think of them as being prog-symptoms and not preg symptoms!! Hang in there!

What is conceive-plus? Pre-seed is good too - we used it the month we conceived our little boy so I swear by it. Maybe try that next time if you need to - hope you don't need it of course! x

Squeshie - hope the scan shows everyone is ok - have to let us know how it goes . Good to hear the spotting has stopped x

Jasmine - sorry to hear you have had such a rough time hun - hope you get a nice break over xmas xx


----------



## FullofHope

anxiously waiting!!!!


----------



## mamajama

this morning and got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I am so excited yet so nervous! Cant wait to tell people.... I know I have to wait!

Good luck everyone.. what a Christmas gift!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mamajama said:


> this morning and got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so excited yet so nervous! Cant wait to tell people.... I know I have to wait!
> 
> Good luck everyone.. what a Christmas gift!

Congratulations goodluck for healthy 9 months YAY!!!!


----------



## cajunbabe

mamajama said:


> this morning and got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so excited yet so nervous! Cant wait to tell people.... I know I have to wait!
> 
> Good luck everyone.. what a Christmas gift!

Yayyayayayayayayay!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

:headspin:

:wohoo:

What a great xmas gift!


----------



## Laurab

congratulations, Im so happy for you:thumbup:


----------



## FullofHope

mamajama said:


> this morning and got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so excited yet so nervous! Cant wait to tell people.... I know I have to wait!
> 
> Good luck everyone.. what a Christmas gift!




:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Congrats hun! Nice xmas bfp for u this year! XxxX


----------



## squeshie

mamajama said:


> this morning and got a :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I am so excited yet so nervous! Cant wait to tell people.... I know I have to wait!
> 
> Good luck everyone.. what a Christmas gift!

Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## KellyW1977

BIG FAT HEALTHY CONGRATS xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FullofHope

well the :witch: is 3 days early blllaahhhh......not what I hoped for. At any rate time to make myself enjoy the holidays I suppose.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

hope ur luck's better than mine

happy holidays and :bfp: to u all


----------



## NellyO

Congratulations Mamajama! :happydance:
Let's hope that is the first of many!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DMJ

Congratulations Mamajama! :thumbup:

Well...im off to the doctors tomorrow morning, as Af arrived on the 7th december and is still here now 16days later :wacko: 
I am sooo confused so figured a trip to the doctors was in order.

Anyone have any idea what is happening? :nope:

Hope all is well with everyone :hugs:

xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

12dpo :bfn: ah well must not be my month we will see if the :witch: arrives I've not got any cramps tho xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Not out jacks mummy till the witch arrives :) 
Well Im still suffering from a kidney stone but planning nicely for a 2011 pregnancy. Ive left my course for a year to get myself healthier and in a better frame of mind. Ive got a hioliday booked for June I was going to go to Kenya but Ive changed it to Cyprus so I dont need medication or jabs so I can try have a baby.... so plan would be to give myself some months to get thinner and fitter before trying to get preggy around March I should be ok to fly even if I got pregnant so thats the baby trying from Marchish.


----------



## squeshie

Just to let you all know, feel a bit numb, went for update scan today and it's not looking good, suspected mmc - they are going to rescan next week but it's not looking great there's a sac but she couldn't see anything inside it and some bleeding in the uterus - so essentially I'm waiting for something to start happening. I am so glad I didn't wait till tomorrow to find out, I have needed today. Am surprisingly positive. Obviously upset too but it's there's nothing in there's it was obviously meant to be. Sorry didn't mean to cast a sad spell here! Sending you all lots of Christmas sparkle and sticky dust! xxxxx


----------



## NellyO

Squeshie - :hugs: Thinking of you. 
Jasmine - glad you're starting to look forward again. Roll on 2011!
Jacks mummy - No witch yet is still a good sign! Fingers crossed!
Lucy Lu- Yeah let's wait it out together. I'm gonna test New years eve or possibly the day before. At least if it isn't what we want, we can have a few drinkies!

DMJ - Let us know what the dr says. Hope everything is ok.

Well we're driving back to my parents in Suffolk tomorrow and then to my in-laws in Bristol on Monday, so I may not be on here for a few days.
So Merry Christmas to you all! 
Hope we get some more :bfp: by 2011!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> Just to let you all know, feel a bit numb, went for update scan today and it's not looking good, suspected mmc - they are going to rescan next week but it's not looking great there's a sac but she couldn't see anything inside it and some bleeding in the uterus - so essentially I'm waiting for something to start happening. I am so glad I didn't wait till tomorrow to find out, I have needed today. Am surprisingly positive. Obviously upset too but it's there's nothing in there's it was obviously meant to be. Sorry didn't mean to cast a sad spell here! Sending you all lots of Christmas sparkle and sticky dust! xxxxx

Squeshie Big Hugs As you know I went through a simular scan so I can have a small idea how you might be feeling. Hope it all goes ok and what ever happens the best outcome happens


----------



## Lucy Lu

Squeshie - so sorry hun, hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jacksmummy - hang in there! No cramps is a good sign. x


----------



## Lucy Lu

big congrats mamajama! - so happy for you - what a great xmas pressie. Have you had any symptoms yet? x


----------



## Lucy Lu

DMJ - hope the dr can shed some light on it hun x


----------



## mamajama

Lucy Lu said:


> big congrats mamajama! - so happy for you - what a great xmas pressie. Have you had any symptoms yet? x

Hey there,

I have had sore breast, cramps and nausea for the last week or so. Then a few days ago, I started having a metallic taste in my mouth ALL day long. Nothing gets rid of it. Very irritating!
Have dont 2 tests so far and went in for a blood test confirmation yesterday morning and it was confirmed. Ultrasound booked for next week sometime. Keeping my finger crossed.

Hope everyone has a great Xmas and New Year. Ill still be lurking around. I want to keep up to date on all of the BFP's in the New Year :thumbup:

Cheers!:flower:


----------



## mmdrago

Been a little busy lately, how's everyone doing? Congrats mama happy for your BPF! Sorry to those who AF visited, not nice! Hope you are all doing well during the holiday season. I have been keeping myself busy buying makeup! LOL oh and the swap sites as well, trading away the stuff I don't use to get more! DH made fun of me about it until I told him "Well, I could just be buying all of this stuff brand new and spending even MORE $$!" I think he gets the picture now LOL!!!

STILL waiting for my O day... looks like another long cycle. I was hoping for CD18 like last time but it looks like it may be 20 (today) or 21. My temps were really low this am but I also fell asleep w/o any clothes on :blush:

Oh and I got a new haircut yesterday!! Bangs!!! What do you guys think? In my avatar :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies just thought I'd drop in and say happy christmas hope your all having a wonderful day and got everything u wanted! Well af was due yest and hasn't arrived yet I havnt got anymore tests so I'm just going to wait it out and see what happens, hope your all ok and no af's arrive today xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

The :witch: has arrived :cry: but I won't let it ruin xmas! I'm now going to have a large glass of wine ;) xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Happy Christmas to you all xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> The :witch: has arrived :cry: but I won't let it ruin xmas! I'm now going to have a large glass of wine ;) xxx

Sorry to hear the :witch: came :dust::dust: nxt month


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jasmine_rose said:


> jacks mummy said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: has arrived :cry: but I won't let it ruin xmas! I'm now going to have a large glass of wine ;) xxx
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: came :dust::dust: nxt monthClick to expand...

Ditto jackmummy :hugs: - hope you had a lovely xmas nevertheless. Your pic of your little boy is so sweet.

How are you doing Jasmine_Rose?

I'm not holding out hope for this month ladies - af due in 6 days and I've just today become really dry below. This definitely happened before af last month - maybe not as early, but it really doesn't feel like a good sign. As much as I was convinced last month that I was pregnant, this month I'm the exact opposite and feeling totally NOT pregnant. :cry:. Have absolutely zilch symptoms grrr


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Lucy Lu said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacks mummy said:
> 
> 
> The :witch: has arrived :cry: but I won't let it ruin xmas! I'm now going to have a large glass of wine ;) xxx
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: came :dust::dust: nxt monthClick to expand...
> 
> Ditto jackmummy :hugs: - hope you had a lovely xmas nevertheless. Your pic of your little boy is so sweet.
> 
> How are you doing Jasmine_Rose?
> 
> I'm not holding out hope for this month ladies - af due in 6 days and I've just today become really dry below. This definitely happened before af last month - maybe not as early, but it really doesn't feel like a good sign. As much as I was convinced last month that I was pregnant, this month I'm the exact opposite and feeling totally NOT pregnant. :cry:. Have absolutely zilch symptoms grrrClick to expand...

Hiya Lucy Lu

Im starting to feel much better thankyou. Finally looks like Ive passed my kidneystones and Im starting to feel well. Looking forward to 2011 and hoping it will be a great year :)


----------



## Lucy Lu

How is everyone doing? I am losing track of who is still waiting to test. NellyO - have you tested yet? I used 2 FRERs 7 and 8 DPO - crazy lady! (Only one left now so going to wait until NYE). Both negative of course. I'm still not holding out hope - TMI sorry but I am sooo dry - just like I was last month before af arrived. The only thing that is giving me hope is that I am not feeling any pre-af cramps yet, and I think I did last month this early. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey lucy lu! I think almost everyone is still waiting to test this month! So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u all! I'm due to ovulate around the 8th jan again, I'm going to use conceive plus this month and I'm going to take the pregnacare conception vitamins. So again we will see what happens altho I'm getting abit worried!! I've had 4 periods since having my implant out and everything seems regular I ovulate at the exact same time every month and my af arrives at the rite time every month cd 27/28. But before having my implant in I would always bleed for 5days (sorry tmi) :blush: but since having it taken out I only bleed for 3 days!! Never any more at all! And I'm worried for some reason that maybe why I'm not getting pregnant.. What do u girls think? XxxX


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Sometimes when youve had the implant it can take some months to settle into a pattern again so your periods can be lighter and last less time. My friend got pregnant 7mths after her implant came out. But Id say relax enjoy and it will happen xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi ladies, sorry I missed your post before mmdrago - how are you doing? Do you think you've ovulated yet? Frustrating waiting with long cycles - I had them TTCing the first time and they drove me mad! If you're using opks tho, fingers crossed you will catch that eggy quickly! :haha:. I love the haircut. Glad you are finding lots of things to keep you occupied.

I haven't heard anything before about shorter periods Jacksmummy - maybe it is just your body settling down after implant. That's a really good sign tho that you're getting +opks every month and are so regular already... and I am sooo jealous of your short cycles :blush: - so boring waiting 3 weeks after af has arrived for ov to kick in! ... Thinking about the short periods, mine are really only 3 days of heavy bleeding now, with maybe a day of tailing off after that. They always used to be longer too (pre-contraceptive pill) - like 6 or 7 days. Hope it is not a problem for either of us!

Well, 2 more days to go until I test. Fingers crossed a few more of us will be joining mamajama this week! It's going slowly again this week as I'm off work. I keep wandering into the loo trying to spot implantation bleeding and the like haha nutter as usual :haha:


----------



## DMJ

Hiya ladies...

Sorry have been quiet on here...having christmas without my little 1s here has been hard. Spesh as my little boy would have been 8months old on christmas day :cry:

Well i didnt go to doctors in the end as bleeding stopped finally after a whole 16days, was driving me mad :wacko: 
So have no clue as to where i am at all in my cycle, i did feel like i ov the other day but partner thinks hes got man flu :growlmad: so havnt had much :sex: goin on this month.
Anyhow am now waiting for af to arrive which should be the 4th jan to start all over again. 

Heres to plenty of positive outcomes for us all in 2011 :dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## squeshie

Just wanted to check in, I had my third scan today at roughly eight weeks - still nothing within the sac and the sac was measuring on the small side. Was sad but felt the need to draw a line and stop feeling pregnant. I haven't been right since the first bleed at 5 weeks. I opted for a d&c under local as the consultant was free before another appointment, the staff at Royal Bolton EPU were amazing and made this time a lot easier.
Thinking of all you girls out there, fingers crossed for a healthier and happier time in 2011 xxx
Many thanks as well for all your posts as they have seen me through such a dark time, given me tons of information and helped me over the past 3 weeks since my blighted ovum was first suspected.
Big love and dust to you all x


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> squeshie said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know, feel a bit numb, went for update scan today and it's not looking good, suspected mmc - they are going to rescan next week but it's not looking great there's a sac but she couldn't see anything inside it and some bleeding in the uterus - so essentially I'm waiting for something to start happening. I am so glad I didn't wait till tomorrow to find out, I have needed today. Am surprisingly positive. Obviously upset too but it's there's nothing in there's it was obviously meant to be. Sorry didn't mean to cast a sad spell here! Sending you all lots of Christmas sparkle and sticky dust! xxxxx
> 
> Squeshie Big Hugs As you know I went through a simular scan so I can have a small idea how you might be feeling. Hope it all goes ok and what ever happens the best outcome happensClick to expand...

Thanks, it sucks but I do believe it was the right outcome for me, nothing in the sac is not a great sign, I feel a tad relieved to put it behind me and start healing, hope you are doing okay?


----------



## NellyO

Hey ladies.
Hope you all had wonderful christmases! 
Jacks mummy - Next month I'm sure. :thumbup:
Squeshie - So so so sorry.:hugs: Have a wonderful New year and fingers crossed for 2011.

We had a lovely christmas and then an awful past few days. My car broke down on the M25 and we had to be towed to Bristol, it took us 11 hours to get from suffolk to bristol! Not a good day! Looks like i need to get a brand new car too!
However... got back from bristol today (in a car provided by the AA!) and decided I may as well test with a FRER incase I need to cancel our big drinking plans for tomorrow and...:bfp:!! 
But I'm not going to let myself get carried away after last month.
Please stick this time, please... xxx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for 2011!!!!


----------



## squeshie

Sending lots of sticky dust for that bean Nelly, lots of congrats! Here's to a super 2011 :) so happy for you! Xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Squeshie, sorry to hear you had to go through all this, but good to hear you have been able to get some closure with it and look ahead to 2011! Hope you don't have to wait too long for your little bean.

Hi DMJ - here's to Jan 2011 bfps!

NellyO - that is fab news! You must be super fertile! Try not to worry hun. I bet this is a little sticky bean x 

Crossing all my fingers and toes that I will be joining you in the morning. i am testing with a FRER as soon as I get up! Eek - I want this so badly.... don't we all, I know!!!!

Hope everyone else is well too xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hope that last thread doesn't sound horribly patronising! - sometimes it is so hard to know what to say - TTC is such a rollercoaster isn't it! - But wanted to say, love you all on here - it is great to have such a source of support when you can't talk to relatives at this early stage x


----------



## squeshie

Lucy Lu said:


> Hope that last thread doesn't sound horribly patronising! - sometimes it is so hard to know what to say - TTC is such a rollercoaster isn't it! - But wanted to say, love you all on here - it is great to have such a source of support when you can't talk to relatives at this early stage x

Agreed and fingers crossed for the morning! xxx Good luck :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there ladies! Glad everyone has had a lovely xmas!!! 
NellyO CONGRATULATIONS darling!!!! I'm so pleased for u! And I'm sure this will be ur sticky little bean make sure you don't forget us all when you join the 1st tri, but I'm hoping we will ALL be joining u in the next few months! 
Squishie I'm so sorry hun I really hope that this will all be over and done with soon for u sweetie. It must be so awful, we are all here for u anytime u need us!
Lucy I agree I love u girls so much, what I love the most is being able to share all my hopes and fears no matter how stupid I think they may be! Also lucylu I've got my fingers crossed very tightly for u!! I really hope this is ur month! 
Well I'm on cd6 today and this month I've decided NOT to use opk's just to try and take the stress away abit ( but I can feel when I'm ovulating anyway so I'll no) the only thing we are using this month is conceive plus and I'm starting to take pregnacare conception vitamins which I will take the whole time ttc now as its got folic acid in aswell. Me and oh are gonna try do it everyday or every other day from today so we will see how this works out. Fingers crossed for EVERYONE!! Love u all loads hope everyone has a brilliant new years eve, I'm going out as I won't of even ovulated so won't hurt at all, I havnt drunk at all really since starting ttc hopfully I won't be able to drink soon! Lol xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone Xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Have a great night jacksmummy! U deserve it. Here's hoping it is your last drinking session for some time!

I am so gutted how my dates have fallen this month. I got a bfn on a FRER (today is 11 DPO) so I'm pretty much out, but I just can't help but think, 'what if?' so am thinking I'm going to have to lay off the alcohol tonight probably for no bl**dy reason! We have our best mates turning up soon for a night in at ours, bringing some very dodgy sounding spirits!... and here's me gonna be rousing suspicion by not drinking any of them! To top it all off, tmrw night we're having dinner at my mum's where I'll have to sit round the table listening to my brother's wife moaning about her pregnancy aches and pains!!!!!!...Followed by a cr*p week at work next week because things are all kicking off there too!

...Eek sorry ladies, that sounds incredibly bitter. I will get over it by Monday I should think. I am rubbish this time of the month but soon become hopeful again for the new cycle!

Everyone have a fantastic night! Lurve y'all lots xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeshie said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know, feel a bit numb, went for update scan today and it's not looking good, suspected mmc - they are going to rescan next week but it's not looking great there's a sac but she couldn't see anything inside it and some bleeding in the uterus - so essentially I'm waiting for something to start happening. I am so glad I didn't wait till tomorrow to find out, I have needed today. Am surprisingly positive. Obviously upset too but it's there's nothing in there's it was obviously meant to be. Sorry didn't mean to cast a sad spell here! Sending you all lots of Christmas sparkle and sticky dust! xxxxx
> 
> Squeshie Big Hugs As you know I went through a simular scan so I can have a small idea how you might be feeling. Hope it all goes ok and what ever happens the best outcome happensClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, it sucks but I do believe it was the right outcome for me, nothing in the sac is not a great sign, I feel a tad relieved to put it behind me and start healing, hope you are doing okay?Click to expand...

Hiya Squeshie 
Glad you feel that you can start to move forward thats certainly how I felt once I started bleeding after the scan showed the baby had gone. Im currently feeling really bright about 2011 and looking forward to TTC


----------



## Jasmine_rose

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Happy New year to us all and goodluck NellyO fingers and toes crossed what a lovely news for the start of a new year.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
for us all for 2011


----------



## Lucy Lu

Happy New Year everyone! Sorry about my moaning miserable post yesterday! Still waiting for af, but I'm still only 12 DPO so I'm expecting to start spotting tomorrow some time I think. D'oh! Oh well, feeling hopeful for 2011! x


----------



## jacks mummy

Happy new year my lovely ladies! Hope u all had a wonderful new year! Well I'm on cd7 so I'm gearing up for ov next weekend but we've started :sex: already :blush: lol anyway I went out last nite to a local pub with all my friends and had a great nite but for some reason since starting ttc I just don't feel like drinking! Normally I drink wine but last nite I was drinking smernoff ice (pop) lol and only had 2, I think its just that I want to be pregnant so bad that I just don't want to do anything that could upset my chances and I'm sure alcohol isn't great while ttc, oh I don't no think I'm losing my marbles lol but saying that I had a great nite and enjoyed it all the same and I didn't feel ill at all today! Hehe
I've got my fingers crossed for u lucylu!! :dust:
Jasmine I can't wait for u to start ttc again! When do u think it may be? 
Good luck to everyone else! XxX


----------



## Lucy Lu

Thanks jacksmummy - :hugs:. Glad you had a good night. Happy New Year to you too!!!!

Totally know what you mean about the alcohol, I just didn't feel like it at all last night... Even tho I had a darker tinge to my CM yday afternoon so was pretty sure I was on my way out and could have drunk some alcohol really. I haven't had any more spotting yet but I'm getting the usual dull ache in my belly and back so think af is close by. I really want to try and chill out for the year ahead, thus my new year's TTCing resolutions! :haha: -

1. No peeing on opks - I can pinpoint when I ovulate to the nearest day or two so there really isn't any need! All I end up doing with them every month is peeing on them in the 2ww in a desperate bid to spot a bfp! :blush:

2. No temp checking - I haven't done this every day whilst TTCing this time, but again in the 2ww, I can't help but keep picking up this bloody fertility thermometer to check my temp is still higher than pre-ovulation! It's crazy.

...As a result I have just slung both my thermometer and any remaining opks in the rubbish outside. Hoping I have the willpower to leave them there before the bin men come on tuesday!

3. Not so confident on this one, but I am not to buy ANY HPTs until I've missed a period - lets see if I can find out about a pregnancy like nature intended, and not by peeing on a stick and staring at it for half an hr afterwards in a desperate attempt to magic a second line there! :wacko: :dohh:

I don't want to keep behaving like a frenzied beast in the 2ww - my OH doesn't know the half of it - I mean he knows I'm a totally overthinking nutter but if he saw how many opks were going thru the rubbish, he would be horrified LOL!

4. Stop counting ahead to work out what my due date would be if I conceived each month and at what point I would be having the 12 week scan! Does anyone else do this?!


Lots of baby dust to everyone - here's to bfps (and babies! :baby:) for all of us in 2011!


----------



## jacks mummy

That's what I'm doing aswell lucy no more opk's as I no when I'm ovulating anyway!! I'm just nuts! Also I'm also going to try not test till af is missed :wacko: and yes I work out my due date aswell!! If I get pregnant this month I'll be due around the 7th oct (how sad am I!!!) I'm just gunna try relax aswell but we will se its easy to say when ur not in the 2ww!! Anyway going to bed now so speak tmoro xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

13 DPO and my af hasn't arrived yet and isn't showing any signs of coming either. My CM has come back which doesn't usually happen before af - I'm usually bone dry in terms of CM and spotting brown blood by now! I am letting myself dare hope that we have a little bean that has implanted a bit later than usual, and thats why I got a bfn on a frer at 11 DPO.... Grrrr - yesterday I had totally made my peace with being out this month, now I've allowed myself to get my hopes up again, and am probably going to have to make my peace with being out a second time in one cycle!!!!

PS - Know what you mean about the 2ww Jacksmummy! I failed my 4th new year resolution already so don't really stand much chance with the others! - it's getting so easy to work out potential due dates just sitting there day dreaming. U know you've been doing it too long when you don't even need a calendar to check against! Haha x


----------



## curly123

Good luck girls and lots of love for the new year!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I missed your post before mmdrago - how are you doing? Do you think you've ovulated yet? Frustrating waiting with long cycles - I had them TTCing the first time and they drove me mad! If you're using opks tho, fingers crossed you will catch that eggy quickly! :haha:. I love the haircut. Glad you are finding lots of things to keep you occupied.

Thanks Lucy Lu.. I ended up ov kind of late, day 24. My temps dipped a few times before that too so I dunno if my body was struggling to or not. That means I will prolly have s 36 day cycle UGH!!!! Why can't I be 28 days? :( Well if I can get a sticky BFP I don't care. Last month's mc was just too much, I am going to be so scared if I get a bfp and so let down if I don't.

Keeping busy was a little easier thanks to the holidays. They are pretty much over now, but my school starts back in about a week so I'll be busy busy!


----------



## mmdrago

NellyO said:


> Hey ladies.
> Hope you all had wonderful christmases!
> Jacks mummy - Next month I'm sure. :thumbup:
> Squeshie - So so so sorry.:hugs: Have a wonderful New year and fingers crossed for 2011.
> 
> We had a lovely christmas and then an awful past few days. My car broke down on the M25 and we had to be towed to Bristol, it took us 11 hours to get from suffolk to bristol! Not a good day! Looks like i need to get a brand new car too!
> However... got back from bristol today (in a car provided by the AA!) and decided I may as well test with a FRER incase I need to cancel our big drinking plans for tomorrow and...:bfp:!!
> But I'm not going to let myself get carried away after last month.
> Please stick this time, please... xxx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for 2011!!!!

Congrats! May you have a safe and speedy few early weeks so that you can relax and breathe a little ;)


----------



## NellyO

Hey Ladies,
Thanks for all your support and kind words! :hugs: for everyone!
I'm so paranoid it's ridiculous. My symptoms are slightly different this time round which I'm hoping is a good thing.

Lucy Lu- Fingers crossed for you! No sign of the witch is a good sign!

I may join the 1st trimester group in a few weeks but I'm planning on sticking around here until ALL of you get your :bfp:
You guys are amazing and I feel like we have all become such good friends! So come on guys, let's all get over to the 1st tri group within the next few months!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

curly123 said:


> Good luck girls and lots of love for the new year!
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Curly!! Great to see you popping in. Can't believe how far along you are! Nearly a quarter of the way there! How are things going? x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Well ladies, I think the :witch: has gone on holiday :icecream:! Still no sign of her. Lets hope she enjoys it so much, she makes it a trip round the world travelling and stays away for 9 months!

In all seriousness, I am really REALLY getting my hopes up now :blush:! I've just pee'd 3 times in 2 hours and need to go again now. Please PLEASE let it be my month, since I have just talked myself back into believing it now! :dohh:


----------



## Lucy Lu

How long do you have to wait before testing mmdrago? Lots of baby dust to you! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Thanks NellyO! How are you feeling today hun? Sounds like a good sign about the symptoms being different. I have a really good feeling this is your sticky bean! What symptoms are you getting? x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Jasmine I can't wait for u to start ttc again! When do u think it may be?
> Good luck to everyone else! XxX

Well the plan so far is to try again from March onwards as we have booked a holiday to Cyprus for June and I want to still be able to go.. 
At the moment though I cant see us trying to conceive as :sex: has gone MIA as has talking to each other. It was hard after we lost Baby Jasmine (she would have been born now) but I think Baby Pip hit him harder still when we had to see the scan with no baby in the sac. So we'll see I guess at the moment just hoping to still have a marriage and hoping to get happier so we can have a baby together.


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: Jasmine_Rose - poor you, i'm sure with time you and OH will be back to your usual selves again :flower:. Sounds like the holiday is just what you need! Take care x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Well ladies I am out :cry:. AF arrived really late for me, and no spotting leading up to it which I ALWAYS get! To add to it, OH and I have had a big falling out - totally unrelated to TTC. Long old story, but I think he acted really selfishly this weekend and he won't just apologise, and I am digging my heels in so life in our house is a bit unpleasant at the moment.

And whilst I'm on a moan, do OHs understand at all what we go thru waiting for af to arrive? I am so jealous that he has absolutely no idea that there is a 2ww and when I'm waiting and feeling really tense. He hasn't even asked if af has arrived. I honestly reckon I could get 2 months into a pregnancy and he wouldn't even bl**dy notice!

Sorry I'm moaning AGAIN - maybe I am part to blame with the serious amount of hormones and PMT going around me! - but geez, men can be such pricks! :growlmad:


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> squeshie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeshie said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you all know, feel a bit numb, went for update scan today and it's not looking good, suspected mmc - they are going to rescan next week but it's not looking great there's a sac but she couldn't see anything inside it and some bleeding in the uterus - so essentially I'm waiting for something to start happening. I am so glad I didn't wait till tomorrow to find out, I have needed today. Am surprisingly positive. Obviously upset too but it's there's nothing in there's it was obviously meant to be. Sorry didn't mean to cast a sad spell here! Sending you all lots of Christmas sparkle and sticky dust! xxxxx
> 
> Squeshie Big Hugs As you know I went through a simular scan so I can have a small idea how you might be feeling. Hope it all goes ok and what ever happens the best outcome happensClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, it sucks but I do believe it was the right outcome for me, nothing in the sac is not a great sign, I feel a tad relieved to put it behind me and start healing, hope you are doing okay?Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya Squeshie
> Glad you feel that you can start to move forward thats certainly how I felt once I started bleeding after the scan showed the baby had gone. Im currently feeling really bright about 2011 and looking forward to TTCClick to expand...

Me too! I was extremely happy to put 2010 to bed, here's to a very positive 2011 for us all :)


----------



## squeshie

Just wanted to say a happy new year to you all! Hope 2011 brings many bundles of joy our way! Your support has really helped me! I do think OHs have trouble understanding the ins and outs of our biology sometimes, though it must be hard because they are removed from it physically and emotionally. Lucy and JasmineR hope things get back on track for you both :)

I am doing well, just recovering atm. Then awaiting my first AF until we start again. Like JasmineR gonna use the time to focus on getting better, feeling healthier and concentrating on me and OH.

I feel excited about the possibilities this new year has for us all, sad I know but I have always like the fresh page of January - the Spring clean season :)

xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Good plans Squeshie 
They say the body needs sometime post mc to recover... so will be time to get a healthy diet and lots of prenatal vits into me


----------



## curly123

Lucy Lu said:


> curly123 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck girls and lots of love for the new year!
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks Curly!! Great to see you popping in. Can't believe how far along you are! Nearly a quarter of the way there! How are things going? xClick to expand...

Hi sweet - I know I can't believe I'm 10 weeks as of tomorrow...crazy...but then so am i at the moment! Crying, bad moods, happy, hungry, sicky, exhausted, low etc....also planning our wedding for this March and helping OH run the business....It's a bit much I'm a bit of a wreck! Still have no dress and to send out invites!! 
Been thinking about you - stoopid witch playing tricks on you...also it can be so so tense especially when hormones are all over the place and your OH doesn't seem to be supportive enough at times....It;s hard to find the balance of what to tell them - Don't want them to freak and them feel too much 'pressure to perform' etc but then they can't be sensitive because they don't know what's happening when....
Lots of love to you darling - Have a chat with OH when you've calmed down. Try not to get hung up on the thing you think has peed you off with him especially if you just can't agree...remember as you said your hormones and emotions are going a bit crazy right now...tell him that and have a laugh about it and tell him what you need when you feel low/angry/nuts...get a silly hat and put it on when you know you have PMT/feeling crappy....it'll make you laugh and give him a heads up to be more aware!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> How long do you have to wait before testing mmdrago? Lots of baby dust to you! x

Thanks! I will be 10DPO on the 7th, so I suppose sometime around there. FF wants me to wait until 18DPO but I dunno if I can. I've so far been successful in keeping myself busy with other things tho, so it's still a possibility!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how r u all?? 
Lucy I'm so sorry the stupid :witch: got u!!! I really hate that moment when u no she's got u and ur heart sinks! :cry: :hugs: :hugs: to u my darling!! Are you got to try per-seed this cycle? Just get af out of the way then start with ur pma again, I no u can do it and u will get ur little bean soon as will all of us!!! As for men mines pretty crap too I no 100% mine wants another baby because he is not one to be pushed into something if he dosnt want it, but he's so crap sometimes especially when I'm in the 2ww I read somewere that having sex when baby is implanting can sometimes cause you to mc so once 4dpo I won't have sex and he got really annoyed last month (idiot) but I've explained now and I think he understands we've done everyday since af buggerd off so he can't complain when I get to 4dpo, I don't mind doing other things (if u no what I mean) :blush: lol also he never asks if I've got af or how long till we no or if I've pee'd on a stick or anything tbh and when I asked him why he just said "well u will tell me when we are pregnant so I'll leave the rest to u" oh I dunno they are funny creatures lol 
Anyway girlys I'm on cd11 now and due to ov on friday and saturday, I've still not bought my clearblue digi opk and I'm not going to as I really do no when I'm ovulating as I get really bad cramps and a pain down either my left of right side depending which I'm ovulating from so its really just a waste of pennies. Hope everyone is ok today!
Curly its lovely to hear from u! god 10weeks already, I remember being pregnant and it defo drive u alittle mental lol you will be fine I'm sure! Have u told family yet? And are u going to find out the sex at the 20week scan? Xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also GOOD LUCK mmdrago I've got my fingers crossed tightly for u darling!!! XxxX


----------



## curly123

Hi Stacey!

Booking the 12 week scan is proving to be difficult - dr's and hospital's crossing lines blaaaaahhh - no midwife app yet either..... doc's now should be onto it....

We're going to have a surprise so no we're not going to find out about the sex!

We told family from Xmas day....went to OH's family 1st and got 'grandparent' and 'uncle' Xmas cards for his parents and his 2 brothers....his cousins and auntie and uncle were there too so we did similar thing for them too...we waited until everyone had opened their presents and then handed out the cards and waited for the penny to drop!
His Mum was soooo excited and his brothers nearly cried - how cute is that! They're all gorge though so lucky with his family!
My older sis we told over the phone cause she wasn't local, lil sis and stepmum gave them auntie and grandma cards too....they were so happy for us and excited..my lil sis instantly went looking for maternity wedding dresses for me so sweet!

Have told one friend who has just had her 2nd baby....need a girly to talk to!
Prob be more relaxed about who knows once we've had scan 12 wk etc...

Lots of love to you!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw Jacksmummy and Curly - you are sooo sweet :hugs: - you all are girls. So nice to be able to come on here and vent. We sorted things out - he admitted he was a bit selfish but with hindsight, I also majorly over-reacted because I was so disappointed to be on my period!... So things are all back to normal again :thumbup:. 

It must be hard for OHs - like you say JM - they can't understand why we get so paranoid about it all. OH wants this so badly - god he wanted us to start trying 9 months ago (which I feel a bit guilty about but LO was only 6 months old and I just wasn't ready :blush:) - but he wants to do it in the relaxed way, just enjoying the bd'ing and not planning it down to the precise time we need to do it!... So I think I have put a bit too much pressure on him. I am going to try and stop talking about it - I won't stop obsessing about whether we're bd'ing the right time, but I just don't need to keep talking about it to him every 5 mins!

Keep us updated Curly - it's lovely to hear how you are getting on - and so exciting to hear you are getting married! What a big year for you :happydance:! Sounds so exciting how you told the whole family.

How is everyone else doing? Any news?


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Are you got to try per-seed this cycle?

Yep yep yep!!!! :happydance:. We conceived our little boy in the third cycle of trying and it was also the first time using pre-seed - although we ran out the day before ovulation! This is a bit loopy, but I had heard pre-seed can sway for boys slightly - of course I just want a healthy happy baby, but I would so love to have a little girl :blush: so was a bit reluctant to use the pre-seed from the start this time around. 2 cycles later - I am losing patience, I don't drink enough water and I don't think my EWCM is particularly good during ov, so pre-seed and slippery bd'ing here we come! :happydance: :haha:

If we conceive this cycle there will be a lot of parallels with when we conceived our little boy (fingers crossed it is a sign :happydance:) - using pre-seed, 3rd cycle of trying and a very similar due date.

Is conceive-plus basically the same thing Stacey? I hadn't come across it before you mentioned it. Not long to go for you! It's nice all our ov dates are staggered now. As soon as I get over the disappointment of af arriving, I get back on here to see how you are doing, knowing you're that bit closer to ov! Crossing my fingers and toes for you this cycle - third time lucky!!!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies, well we had the worst time this morning, we woke up this morning to find we had been broken into :cry: they took a lot! My oh van with all his decorating stuff in the back (he's a painter and decorator) took the tv jacks nintendo dsi, my handbag with purse and cards and cash. Ipod and more :( its been awful!!! My oh is now out looking for his van as is all our friends and family because there wasn't a lot of diesel in the van oh was worrid he wouldn't even make it to the petrol staition up the road so hoping it gets found dumped somewere! So I'm not a happy bunny today I'm actually gutted but it will all work itself out in the end. Don't mean to bring u all down just wanted to tell u as I feel u are my friends now :hugs: hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy said:


> Hi ladies, well we had the worst time this morning, we woke up this morning to find we had been broken into :cry: they took a lot! My oh van with all his decorating stuff in the back (he's a painter and decorator) took the tv jacks nintendo dsi, my handbag with purse and cards and cash. Ipod and more :( its been awful!!! My oh is now out looking for his van as is all our friends and family because there wasn't a lot of diesel in the van oh was worrid he wouldn't even make it to the petrol staition up the road so hoping it gets found dumped somewere! So I'm not a happy bunny today I'm actually gutted but it will all work itself out in the end. Don't mean to bring u all down just wanted to tell u as I feel u are my friends now :hugs: hope everyone is doing well xxx

Oh no!!! How horrible! I would be so angry! In fact, I AM angry and it's not even my stuff! There's no boxing smilie so here, how about if I just ninja their butts!? :ninja: Cuz I will! :ninja: 

My ninja is dancing because I beat them up.. yeah.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Oh god Jacksmummy - that's awful. So sorry hun. Vent away - that is what we are here for. Have you had any news about the van yet? Just wanted to say am thinking of you here. That has got to be the lowest of the low, stealing off a child and his family. Hope the police can catch whoever did it. Take care, and lots of hugs hun xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Also GOOD LUCK mmdrago I've got my fingers crossed tightly for u darling!!! XxxX

Ditto - think you are the next to test :thumbup: - lots of baby dust to you hun!


----------



## NellyO

Jacks mummy -:hugs: What an awful thing to happen after Christmas! I hope they catch the nasty people that did this! Will you be able to get some stuff back on the insurance? Just keep thinking about your impending ovulation and the potential joy it could bring!
Lucy Lu- Sorry to hear you're out. Fingers crossed for next month! 
mmdrago - keep us posted!
Hope everyone else is well and happy!

I am driving myself potty with paranoia! I'm constantly checking that my boobs are still sore and get all worried about what I might discover every time I go to the toilet. Seeing my GP on Friday and may see what the chances are of a slightly earlier scan to put my mind at ease. All this stress isn't good but I just can't help it. :wacko:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks girls! Glad to no your here for me!! I just makes me feel sick to no someone was in my home while my son was upstairs! They still havnt found the van :cry: just abit sad ah well on the ttc front I'm on cd12 should ov in 2days so even tho me and oh are really sad we still got to do the baby dance lol oh well it may cheer him up alittle :) xX


----------



## Jasmine_rose

So sorry to hear about your break in. Its awful when it happens we had it happen once was yuck knowing Id slept through it. Just glad your all ok...things can be replaced people are much more precious :)


----------



## squeshie

Oh Jacksmummy that is crap, I hope the van shows up! Some people are real poos. Like Jasmine said at least you're all alright - take care sweetie x


----------



## mmdrago

Oh my bonkers... So I am having the craziest mood swings/irritability ever. My dogs possibly think I'm hitler and I just want to punch everything in the face. LOL! Gawd I dunno what is my issue today. I gave myself a headache from yelling! :(


----------



## jacks mummy

I think we all have days like that hun! Hope ur feeling abit better now! Well still havnt found his van and prob won't. :( well I should be ovulating tmoro!! Woop!! Havnt got any pains as of yet but I'll feel them when they come! Havnt bought ov tests so really is down to me this month also not gunna tell oh less stress for him that way I will be glad to get bk in the 2ww there is always hope then! :) I do how ever think next month may be my month don't no why just have a feeling month 4 maybe it. Hope its this month tho we didn't :sex: last nite cos neither of us were up for it but we did it this morning and gunna tnite aswell, (its really weird that I can tell you all about my sex life and it dosnt feel weird haha) anyway thanks for all the kind works yest and I am feeling abit better today xxx :dust: to everyone!! Mmdrago when are you due to test? Xxx


----------



## DMJ

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hear about your break-in Jacksmummy, such cruel people in this world. But like the others have said, the main thing is that you and your family are ok. :thumbup:

Sorry have been quiet on here, well af was meant to arrive on tuesday but didnt and still hasnt. I test wed morning which was negative, so im not getting my hopes up as last month i was a week late, just wish my cycles would go back to normal :wacko: 

Hope everyone else is ok and settling into 2011 ok ...

Lots of Babydust to us allll :dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Good luck mmdrago! - maybe your weird feelings are a sign! I hope so.

Have you had any ov pains yet JM? So exciting you are getting close again!

Hi DMJ - good to see you on here again. Hope your cycles sort themselves out really soon.

Well, I am suddenly feeling a huge wave of positivity for this month...Operation Bean here we come! I am wavering on the not using opks pledge... I know, I am useless, esp. after my long winded message full of resolve to just trust my body... looking at the tube of pre-seed tho, there doesn't look like much in there and my cycles are regular in so much as I've now had 2 consecutive 32/33 day cycles, but before that they were anything btw 34 and 38 days... so basically I am worried about starting too early with the pre-seed and then running out of it right at the crucial time!...

....So basically I am gonna be a TTC-frenzied nut job to the end!... I have some other plans this month too - it all got a bit mechanical last month, so up until the positive opk am gonna take things easier a bit more and not keep bd'ing 'just in case', just go with the flow and do it if we feel like it. I think I made myself really dry last month by over-doing it... plus it also put pressure on OH - so I'm not gonna talk about it this month, a bit like you mentioned JM.

...Also, and some of you might be interested in this, but I read this article that talked about 'Happy husband = pregnant wife' - such a man's article, but so true - it was saying the more turned on you can get OH, the more sperm he is going to produce, thus the greater likelihood you will get pregnant... makes sense to me, plus we get to have some real fun in the process!!

Aw and on another note, our little boy is 15 months today - I don't know where the time goes, but he is becoming such a lovely little boy - so much fun and really so responsive now and into everything. I just can't wait to have a little brother or sister for him - I think it would just complete our little family.

...Sorry for my usual rambling - is great to get things off your chest on here. Baby dust to everyone! x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hi all 
Well I have my appointment through for the gynae specialist (31st Jan) Im hoping they will be able to help me with my PCOS Plan A being to loose weight and Plan B being to get pregnant and keep the pregnancy. My lastest scan showed that I now have cysts on both ovaries but good to know Im still ovulating and getting pregnant just maybe need to improve the quality of the eggs. Hubby and I spoke a bit today not about anything inparticular but we were talking :) and he was smiling which makes me happy, also had a cuddle so Yay! might be turning the corner since the MC and starting to become a couple again. I hope so anyway

On the good side Ive lost 6lbs since boxing day so YAY weight going down


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy - I will be 10 DPO tomorrow and I actually did a test today for kicks. It was neg but I expected that, way too early. I'll probably start testing tomorrow until AF but I don't feel like I have the same anxiety I had last time so that's good. GL this month, and next (if you need it! ;))

lucy lu - thanks!! Need all the luck I can get! ANd good luck to you for this month! I'm not even gonna preach try not to stress cause that's all I ever do around O day heh

jasmine_rose - Hope everything goes well at your appointment and awesome job on the weight loss! keep it up! take progress pics for yourself they are amazing motivators!


----------



## KB38

Hi guys, you all sound like a fabulous group of people!!! Mind if I join you on the TTC rollercoaster??? A bit about me. My husband and I have been married/TTC since September 2010 so this is my 4th mth TTC. I am due to ovulate any time between now and Thurs so should be b'ding my little heart out but had my heart so set on on a Xmas BFP and well, you all know how the story goes :cry:. I think that the worst part of it is that because we've decided not to tell anyone about the whole TTC thing, I feel really alone - which is how I've come across this website / you all. I never realised how bad I am at keeping secrets until now ....


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi KB38 - welcome to the fun! This thread has been a great source of support and it's so exciting to see the bfps coming through each month! Hope this is your lucky month. I'm a few days behind you - reckon I will ovulate around the 22nd - so will be spurring you on in the meantime while I wait! Congrats on your wedding. Will this be your first baby?

Jasmine_Rose - glad to hear you and hubby are feeling in a better place, and wow on the weight gain, that is impressive!

Hi mmdrago - will be looking out for any news! - lots of baby dust to you hun x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Woo hoo! - my ticker says 15 days to go till ov! - just a fortnight to wait till the next stage! Does anyone else find af days are the fastest part of the month?! - Once I get over the first day of angst and moodiness that the witch has got me, it seems to fly - I think it's because I'm not obsessing over how I could _get _or could _be _pregnant at this time!... I realise fleetingly that there is life beyond TTC before ov comes back round and I turn into a total nutter again!


----------



## KB38

Hi Lucy Lu, thanks for the congratulations. We've been together for about 10 years so the wedding started out as a bit of a formality but, once our mothers got involved, it bordered on being an extravagnza. Anyway, I'm relieved it is out of the way (not in a bad way, just a lot of planning etc) and can now focus on TTC. This will be #1. It sounds a bit of a cliche but when I think back over the lengths my partner and I have gone to in the last 10 years not to conceive, it all seems a bit ridiculous now...

Jasmine Rose, congrats on your weight loss. I have PCOS and, in the last 2 years, have focused and lost about 35 kgs so it really is possible if you put your mind to it and stick 100% to a sensible diet with exercise. I have however put on about 5 kgs since our wedding (too much alcohol and lots of eating on our honeymoon and into Christmas) so I am planning to lose another 10 or so and then I'll be happy again (and, according to my doctor, at my ideal TTC weight). So Christmas and New Year celebrations over, let the healthy eating and exercise begin :happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies!!! How are we all doing?? Mmdrago it must be getting close now?! Good luck!
Lucy I'm so glad ur bk with ur pma hopfully this is your month using the preseed! 
Jasmine its so good to here u and dh have started to get bk on track I can't imagine the strain it must put on a relationship! And congrats on the weight loss!!! I'm doing weight watchers again I was doing that when I conceived my son so I thought I'd give it a go again this is my first week bk and it going well so I will give u an update on tuesday nite after I've been weighed. Maybe we could be diet buddies aswell as ttc buddies lol 
Anyway I'm on cd15 and I think I'm ovulating not got as bad pains as last month but I'm sure I am. But if I don't get preg this month I will go bk to using opk's cos I'm finding the not knowing for definate more stressful than knowing!!lol my poor oh was really ill yest had a sickness bug and just felt really unwell and I told him we didn't have to do the deed but he insisted that he didn't want to ruin our chances for this month so did it anyway BLESS HIM!!! Anyway good luck to all I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!
Kb38 welcome!! So glad to have u! Hope u enjoy been part of our little group. Anything u need just ask xxx


----------



## bubbs

Hi ladies, mind if i join in the madness!!?? been reading your thread for a while and you all seem like a great bunch, really supportive. A wee bit about myself.... OH and I have been together 4 years this is our 3rd month TTC our first, due to O about NOW! and testing round about the 22nd eeeeeek i can hardly contain myself!!!!

Good luck to everyone and looking forward to getting to know you all a little better xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hello bubs! Welcome! Ur the same as me in ur cycle I'm 3rd month ttc aswell and I'm ovulating now am due to test on the 22nd aswell!! This will be my 2nd. Glad to have u here hope you've been having lots of :sex: lol I no I have hehe hoping month 3 is lucky for both of us!!! Have you been using opk's or anything else? Xx


----------



## bubbs

hey jacksmummy! Not using OPKs or temping yet as i think it would stress me out so trying to go into this relaxed as possible, im pretty in tune with my cycle and happy that i can tell when im due to ovulate, also i dont tell OH so that hes not under any pressure either!
Have you been using OPKs or temping? how you feeling about the next 2 weeks???


----------



## mmdrago

Well ladies, it's that time of the month again. No NOT AF, stop thinking about her it brings bad luck! It's the "let's get crazy and pee on a stick 20 times a day JUST IN CASE that supposed evap line is real" time. Well, it's 11 DPO for me today and I've managed to only POAS twice today. The imaginary lines are playing tricks on my eyes again.

I look and see only white and think "It's ok, I have a plan for myself either way. But why am I still so bummed? :(" Then I turn stick a little and think "wait... I think I see something. Is it a line? Ohh why am I getting so excited especially after last month! Stop it!"

But I can't stop! It's like a disease and I am enjoying it as much as it is driving me crazy! Ahhhh!! insanity = POAS


----------



## mmdrago

Say it with me now...
"I will not use an FRER. I will not use an FRER. I will not use an FRER."


----------



## jacks mummy

Haha mmdrago!! That's me every month!! I think that's all of us ttc def makes us go CRAZY!!!! Lol well I think I'm 1dpo today so I think I'm officially back in the 2ww! So in about a week I will be going crazy with symptom spotting and counting down the days till I pee on sticks (if I already havnt haha) but I'm keepin my fingers crossed for u hun!! 
Bubbs I've been using clearblue digi opk's for the past 2 month but I ovulate the same time every month cd14 and get quite bad cramps so thought I'd try without this month (but iv hated the no knowing!) So I won't be going without again! It stresses me out even more not knowing 100% this month has just been me and oh doing the deed as much as we can tbh so we will see in 2weeks 
As far as the 2ww goes I HATE the 1st week cos it really is the waiting game but once I'm into the 2nd week I'm then counting down the days till I can test so its not as bad but then I'm driving myself crazy trying to spot lines so its just a nightmare for me tbh lol
Lucy how u coping with af? Hope its not getting you down hun! Xxx :dust: to everyone!!! Xxx


----------



## KB38

Mmdrago, here I was thinking it was just me. My fingers are crossed for you!!!

Jack's mummy and bubbs, I think I'm 2-3 days behind you. I am using opks (couldn't bear not too) and this am had a faint line. I know you're not supposed to pay any attention to anything that's not as dark as the control line but for the last 2 months, my pattern has been faint line, faint line, dark line. I am thinking about switching to clearblue digital so there's no chance of me misreading but when I mentioned that to my other half he just rolled his eyes and told me not to waste the ones I already had. Far too sensible for me!!!

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Kb38 I love the clearblue opk's! I no a lot of ladies on here use the strips but I just couldn't cope with the wondering if I defo was ovulating! In the supermarkets and pharmacys they cost around £22 but I always get mine from amazon for £13 I really wish I'd of used them this month I'm panincing that I'm ovulating now cos I've got cramps and I just dnt no what to think so goin to :sex: today and tmoro aswell and see what happens if I'm not pregnant this month then 100% will be using opk's again next month cos I just can't cope. Far too much stress way more than the last months :( but we will just have to see what happens, good luck to u make sure u get in lots of :sex: hehe xxx


----------



## mmdrago

I wanted to use the CB smiley OPK but it was just too expensive, even if I were to buy it on ebay! I just stick to using the little IC OPKs and they do just fine. I know round about when I'm getting close to O time and I start testing 2x a day with them, so I catch the dark line every time.


----------



## bubbs

jacks mummy, im the same as you, had sharp pains in right O yesterday which normally suggests O for me but very crampy today so gonna play it safe and get some :sex: in today and tomorrow.

After reading about what you girls have been saying about OPK's maybe i'll give them a shot next month (hopefully wont need to :winkwink: ) where is the best place to buy.... online?? advice appreciated!! xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hiya All

CD 33 no chance of being preg before anyone gets excited as Ive not had any :sex:

Nice clean house today Im feeling that a great haze is lifting not sure why things seem brighter maybe the lack of junk is improving my eye sight. Had cramps last night but still no AF.

Have much to do this week as I have decided to apply to do an MA but the deadline for applying is the 15th. Not sure ill get in I can only try as I have had to leave my nursing and Im not sure I will be able to return due to the nursing shift hours and the family.

Good to see you all continuing in the Mission TTC will be joining you as soon as I can :) But sticking about to stalk you all in the mean time. Would love a diet buddy Jacks Mummy. Goodluck going back to weight watchers my friends just lost 2 stone on WW and found out shes pregnant aged 40 with her 8th child having NTNP for last 7 years . So just shows you what weight loss can do


----------



## mmdrago

bubbs said:


> jacks mummy, im the same as you, had sharp pains in right O yesterday which normally suggests O for me but very crampy today so gonna play it safe and get some :sex: in today and tomorrow.
> 
> After reading about what you girls have been saying about OPK's maybe i'll give them a shot next month (hopefully wont need to :winkwink: ) where is the best place to buy.... online?? advice appreciated!! xx

I bought mine (both IC OPK and HPT) at babywishes.org
I like theirs over amazon's because the sticks are a bit thicker. More line area you can analyze ;)


----------



## mmdrago

Girls... I need help. BAD! I am freaking out. I broke down and used FRER today because I kept seeing faint lines on the ICs. I see a line. It's faint. I am getting flashbacks of last month's mc all over again. I don't know what to do. My school starts back TOMORROW and I NEED to concentrate these last 4 months to graduate. I can NOT be freaking out about this, it tore me UP last time. The doc told me to come in for blood test next time I get a pos, I can probably call and go in after school but I am so scared... :cry:

It was faint like this last month and never got darker and I eventually bled around week 5/6 (about a week late) This one is faint too... I can't help but feed off of the outcome of last month. :nope:

https://img151.imageshack.us/img151/4882/janfrer12dpo.jpg


----------



## NellyO

That looks like a positive to me!!! Please try not to worry, I know exactly how you feel and you must try to be positive or it'll turn you crazy!
Fingers crossed for you very very tightly!

xxxxxx


----------



## bubbs

i see a line aswell!! everything crossed for ya xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Looks like a positive to me too mmdrago! That's a definite line - congratulations! I'm sure you will be ok and it was a horrible one off last time. Lots of hugs to you hun. Do you think you can hold off testing for a few more days until the line gets darker? 

Hi NellyO! - how are you doing? I love your ticker! Hope you are feeling a bit more relaxed now.

So happy for both of you! - I'm sure all will be well and you'll be holding your little babies in your arms come September! So exciting!

What Masters are you going to apply for Jasmine_Rose?

Welcome to our madhouse bubbs - I'm on third cycle too, so lets hope it's third time lucky for all 3 of us! - me, you and jacksmummy. I am that determined it's going to happen this month that I don't know how I will cope with a bfn! You two are a few days ahead of me - I'm due to ovulate the day you both test - lets hope that parallel is another sure sign!!!!! - October babies here we come! x


----------



## mmdrago

Thanks ladies... I don't know if I can hold off now that I've seen that line. I feel like I should def call the dr office to get a blood test just to confirm. Since I didn't get one last time, I got this strange feeling like everything was all a lie. Silly, I know... but I want to get the test this time even if it were to happen again just for my peace of mind.

Jasmine_rose - whenever I clean something in the house I get the same feeling. If I don't make the bed, I always have this weird feeling of something being incomplete LOL! Then, when I go make the bed I just have this sigh of relief!

I started trying out this new "diet" - the paleo diet. I like it because it doesn't restrict carbs and you don't have to be accurate in counting cals or anything like that. Basically, you have a lot of lean meats (lean beef, chicken breasts, seafood) and a TON of veggies and fruits (minus starchy veggies like potato). That's it. Occasional egg, no dairy. (Though I still do dairy every now and then). The only hard part about it is no extra salt, things can taste a little bland in the beginning. I'm liking it overall tho!

I guess it works because when you eat a good sized lean meat portion with a lot of veggies, you can fill up fast. It's not like starchy carbs, where I could eat 3 servings of mashed potatoes or bread and not even realize it.


----------



## Lucy Lu

About this month too, if it doesn't happen this time, then I will be able to say that it officially took us less cycles to get pregnant last time even though my periods were all over the place after coming off the pill - compared to this time where my cycles are fairly regular and I get a pos opk every month!!! - if anyone is listening up there, please please PLEASE sprinkle down some baby dust! I want to be pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...Ooh I forgot to say too, OH is threatening not to try the cycle after next if it hasn't happened by then as he doesn't want an Xmas baby! Grrr! Sorry ladies, rant over! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ooh forgot to say jacksmummy - love the new thread title! And did you get to use lots of Conceive-plus this month?


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi girls!
Mmdrago I would deff say :bfp: congrats hunny!! Get urself to the docs and have ur bloods done but I don't think you will be seeing af anytime soon! U and nellyo must be very fertile I'm so glad its happend so quick for you girls after last month xx
Lucylu me and oh were also talking about weather or not to try when due date will be around xmas but decided it will happen when it happens and if its and xmas baby then that's just what we get :) 
Jasmine glad ur feeling better hun, I no what u mean about the cleaning thing I always feel better when the house is clean!! I've been abit all over the place after the break in and havnt liked been in the house on my own so the cleaning went down hill abit but today I've done the downstairs and tmoro I'm doing the upstairs and I no I will feel much better then, 
Nellyo love the ticker btw, 
Anyway ladies I'm doing good just been to look at a new salon and start working there on tue wich is great!! I'm so excited. 
Hope ur all ok xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also never managed to get the conceive plus or pregnacare conception because I was going to order it the morning I woke up and we had been broken into so had to cancel my card so wouldn't work on amazon and would never of got here on time if I'd of orderd when my new card thru so I will order them if/when af arrives xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Well ladies my cycle is running abit late cos I am definitely ovulating now I can feel it and got really bad cramps so I'm not 1dpo I'm on cd16 god I wish I'd used opk's this month!!! Grrr!! Ah well atleast I no I'm ovulating now! Xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Good luck and :dust: to everyone waiting! I will let you know what happens if I see the doc tomorrow. Ugh now I just need to go keep my mind busy on other things...


----------



## squeshie

mmdrago said:


> Girls... I need help. BAD! I am freaking out. I broke down and used FRER today because I kept seeing faint lines on the ICs. I see a line. It's faint. I am getting flashbacks of last month's mc all over again. I don't know what to do. My school starts back TOMORROW and I NEED to concentrate these last 4 months to graduate. I can NOT be freaking out about this, it tore me UP last time. The doc told me to come in for blood test next time I get a pos, I can probably call and go in after school but I am so scared... :cry:
> 
> It was faint like this last month and never got darker and I eventually bled around week 5/6 (about a week late) This one is faint too... I can't help but feed off of the outcome of last month. :nope:
> 
> https://img151.imageshack.us/img151/4882/janfrer12dpo.jpg


Fingers crossed that it gets darker for you, it is definitely there! xxx Ooh tis very exciting :)


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> Hiya All
> 
> CD 33 no chance of being preg before anyone gets excited as Ive not had any :sex:
> 
> Nice clean house today Im feeling that a great haze is lifting not sure why things seem brighter maybe the lack of junk is improving my eye sight. Had cramps last night but still no AF.
> 
> Have much to do this week as I have decided to apply to do an MA but the deadline for applying is the 15th. Not sure ill get in I can only try as I have had to leave my nursing and Im not sure I will be able to return due to the nursing shift hours and the family.
> 
> Good to see you all continuing in the Mission TTC will be joining you as soon as I can :) But sticking about to stalk you all in the mean time. Would love a diet buddy Jacks Mummy. Goodluck going back to weight watchers my friends just lost 2 stone on WW and found out shes pregnant aged 40 with her 8th child having NTNP for last 7 years . So just shows you what weight loss can do

--
Am very excited already reading everyone's testing news, like Jasmine am gonna join ttc after my next cycle and also stalking you - living vicariously through you poas addicts - I was one too! Also trying to lose weight so will be joining you all on that - gym starts again tomorrow and just cutting down on sugar [my downfall] and other such rubbish. Got some new vitamins the Sanatogen Mother To Be + Omega 3 - they were on half price at £4 from Sainsbury and so spring cleaning inside and like Jasmine have been cleaning the house too. Out with the out and in with the new hopefully!

Just catching up with all the posts, not had the internet this weekend, stupid computer! :)

Hope all the poas is going well! xxx


----------



## squeshie

mmdrago said:


> Good luck and :dust: to everyone waiting! I will let you know what happens if I see the doc tomorrow. Ugh now I just need to go keep my mind busy on other things...

Good luck hope it all goes well x


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Well ladies my cycle is running abit late cos I am definitely ovulating now I can feel it and got really bad cramps so I'm not 1dpo I'm on cd16 god I wish I'd used opk's this month!!! Grrr!! Ah well atleast I no I'm ovulating now! Xxx

Get up to bed now Mrs!! :haha:

You have helped make up my mind about the opks - esp. since my ov date varies within a 3-4 day window so think I am just gonna accept I am an poas-addict and buy more of them this week! :dohh:.

Hi Squeshie! Good to see you x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Forgot to ask NellyO - did you go to the dr's on Fri? Hope it went ok. Do you think they will be able to get you a earlier scan to put your mind at rest? x


----------



## KB38

Looks good to me too mmdrago. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Thanks for the tip re opks jacksmummy. will def try clearblue next month if things don't go as planned this month. i am a bit stressed as i've promised myself i'm only doing one opk a day until o-day but this am when i tested i got nothing, absolutely nothing which is dif from other months when i had two faint lines and then a dark one. am sending myself insane so have decided that when not working or b-ding i am going to be constructive until o-day / this 2ww so, picking up on the whole cleaning thing, i am planning to clean the house from top to bottom. not sure if you guys have seen on the news but there is major flooding here atm, so many people have lost their homes etc, i figure that the least i can do is donate all the clothes i never wear etc. it will be a good distraction for me too. how are you going lucy lu?


----------



## bubbs

Officially back in the TWW as from today! is it just me or does everyone find it REALLY difficult to concentrate on anything, except what your your body is doing, for these 2 weeks! 

As for symptom spotting im gonna try my best not to obsess over every little twinge! I had every symptom last month then :bfn: was even more disappointing. 

Maybe i'll get stuck into the spring cleaning like the rest of you ladies to keep the mind occupied!

KB38 saw the flooding on the news, devastating for these people who have lost everything. Thats a really nice idea donating clothes xx


----------



## NellyO

Hey everyone!
Good to see a few of you nearing ovulation and the 2ww. 
Get :sex: and :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all!!!

Jasmine and Squeshie - glad to see you both on here and looking towards the future! Fingers crossed for you both over the next few months!
mmdrago - any update today?
Lucy Lu- Doctors went fine. She was very reassuring that what happened before is most probably a one off and that I needn't worry. My midwife appointment is next Friday and I think she will put my details forward for a scan so I will ask about the possibility of an early scan then. Overall I'm starting to feel more positive and the fact I've made it almost a week further than last time has boosted my confidence. Please stick little beany!

Anyway good luck to you all and fingers crossed for many more :bfp: asap!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mmdrago

NellyO - That's really good to hear. Praying for you and the sticky bean! I am still in my same week as last time and freaking out. Got about 5 days to go before I make it farther than last time. The Dr office isn't open yet (closed for lunch) and I just got home from class so I'll call when they get back in and hope they can get me in for a blood test today.

I almost wasn't going to call because this morn ICs showed nothing. But my FMU did seem VERY dilute for some reason. Took another FRER after class and I see the line again, possibly a touch darker than yesterday's. So I'm going to go ahead and make that call.


----------



## squeshie

Good luck Mmdrago and Nelly, sending lots of sticky vibes (mm sounds a bit dodgy ;)) keep being hopeful and finger crossed both your beans will stick around! xxx


----------



## squeshie

bubbs said:


> Officially back in the TWW as from today! is it just me or does everyone find it REALLY difficult to concentrate on anything, except what your your body is doing, for these 2 weeks!
> 
> As for symptom spotting im gonna try my best not to obsess over every little twinge! I had every symptom last month then :bfn: was even more disappointing.
> 
> Maybe i'll get stuck into the spring cleaning like the rest of you ladies to keep the mind occupied!
> 
> KB38 saw the flooding on the news, devastating for these people who have lost everything. Thats a really nice idea donating clothes xx

THink keeping busy is the only thing that works :) Don't think I've had such a clean house :) 

The floods look so terrible KB38, I'm sure people will be grateful of any help they can get! xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Gosh so much goes on in here 

mmdrago Goodluck I think it looks like a line 

Squeshie Im glad to see you will be joining the madhouse again 

Jacksmummy Goodluck at the new Salon 

Lucylu I am hoping to get on the MA Social Work course so fingers crossed


----------



## Lucy Lu

Know what you mean Jasmine_Rose - it's great to come in here and catch up with everyone's news. Good luck with getting on to your course.

Glad you are feeling a bit more reassured NellyO - little beany sounds like they are snuggled up nicely in there. MMdrago - that's a really good sign the line is getting darker! I don't trust ICs anyway! Hope the next few days go quickly for you. Can't wait to join you both! - you should start up a little pregnancy group to chat in and save some seats for us!

That sounds like a lovely idea KB38. Do you know when you are probably due to ovulate? - sorry I can't remember if you told us a few posts back.

Bubbs - Hope you're keeping busy what with being in the 2ww now! - hope the days pass quickly and you get some good symptoms!

Squeshie - I am taking a leaf out of your book and have been organising stuff around the house and cleaning constantly! Plus work is helping the days pass quickly

Forgot to say before Jacksmummy - hope it goes well in the new salon. When do you start there? Are you 1 DPO today now? x


----------



## Tanzibar83

I'd love a seat in the madhouse please :D

It's got to a stage now where after TTC for 5 months, I want to know and analyse everything my body is doing...so I went and bought the full year VIP membership at fertility friend.

I'm so tired of this waiting game, I suffer from irregular cycles too so I never know when to test. It's quite a task keeping TTC quiet from everyone, sometimes when people ask me at work how I'm doing, I just want to blurt it out.


----------



## mmdrago

Tanzibar83 said:


> I'd love a seat in the madhouse please :D
> 
> It's got to a stage now where after TTC for 5 months, I want to know and analyse everything my body is doing...so I went and bought the full year VIP membership at fertility friend.
> 
> I'm so tired of this waiting game, I suffer from irregular cycles too so I never know when to test. It's quite a task keeping TTC quiet from everyone, sometimes when people ask me at work how I'm doing, I just want to blurt it out.

Welcome... And I'm sure that's why these forums were invented! Somewhere you can go to obsess and everyone understands what you're going through. LOL! I am sure my DH and others around me a grateful I found this place!


----------



## KB38

Hi Tanzibar, I have purchased the VIP membership on Fertility Friend a few months ago on a friend's recommendation. At first I was a bit intimidated by having to take temps every morning and inputing into the computer but now it has become routine (and I have learnt so much about my cycle). I have also found the projection data good as it takes the guess work out of TTC so I find it quite reassuring. 

I am due to ovulate tomorrow or the next day Lucy-Lu but am not holding up much home for this month. We're still ok for now but it is looking like now we might need to evacuate our home as pretty much the whole city is now flooding. I am pretty sure an evacuation centre won't be the best environment to TTC ;-) I never thought I'd find something to distract me from TTC but I have spent the whole afternoon trying to find an evac centre that will take pets so I don't have to leave my furry babies at home. I cried when I found one.

Good luck bubbs, nelly and mmdrago. Fingers crossed for you jack's mummy and everyone else about to ovulate. Baby dust to you all. I just hope I've done enough already this month.


----------



## mmdrago

Wow... I hope you and everyone else caught in the disaster get out unscathed. I'm glad you found a place for your pets to come with, I know how much they can mean to a family and sometimes people just don't understand.


----------



## bubbs

KB38 said:


> Hi Tanzibar, I have purchased the VIP membership on Fertility Friend a few months ago on a friend's recommendation. At first I was a bit intimidated by having to take temps every morning and inputing into the computer but now it has become routine (and I have learnt so much about my cycle). I have also found the projection data good as it takes the guess work out of TTC so I find it quite reassuring.
> 
> I am due to ovulate tomorrow or the next day Lucy-Lu but am not holding up much home for this month. We're still ok for now but it is looking like now we might need to evacuate our home as pretty much the whole city is now flooding. I am pretty sure an evacuation centre won't be the best environment to TTC ;-) I never thought I'd find something to distract me from TTC but I have spent the whole afternoon trying to find an evac centre that will take pets so I don't have to leave my furry babies at home. I cried when I found one.
> 
> Good luck bubbs, nelly and mmdrago. Fingers crossed for you jack's mummy and everyone else about to ovulate. Baby dust to you all. I just hope I've done enough already this month.



Thinking about all you guys suffering the floods down there, hopefully you'll catch a break soon, stay safe xx


----------



## mmdrago

Well I got a call back about my test results, the nurse said my level was 27 and they want me to get another test tomorrow as well as progesterone serum levels.

That number seems low to me, still worried :(
hcg 27 at 13DPO, is that normal?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hiya, thanks for the welcome messages.

I feel oddly happy today, I woke up and for some reason felt super happy. Usually on a work morning I wake up mega grumpy - maybe either AF is on her way or a wee bambino inside me is telling me to cheer up, haha.

Yeah I love temping, infact I enjoy waking up in the morning just so I can take it and then put it into ff. I'm such a saddo, I even set my clock to go off early at the weekends too.


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how are you all? Really sorry about the floods KB38!! Hope ur all ok!! Mmdrago I'm pretty sure those numbers are fine! Because some 25miu tests don't pick up until missed period so they won't be at that level even at ur stage! Pls try not to worry u worrying won't change anything I think all will be fine!!!! Xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mmdrago said:


> Well I got a call back about my test results, the nurse said my level was 27 and they want me to get another test tomorrow as well as progesterone serum levels.
> 
> That number seems low to me, still worried :(
> hcg 27 at 13DPO, is that normal?

27 is absolutely fine Your Pregnant !!! Posistive thinking now needed Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi girlies, how is everyone feeling? Well I dnt really no how many dpo I am but at a guess either 3 or 4dpo so that's not too bad and working in the salon is definitely keeping my mind off the 2ww even tho its always on my mind had a client in today asking if I was goin to have Anymore and its hard to say "oh I don't no" and "don't think we are ready yet" blah blah blah but I'm sure u all no what that feels like when really u want to scream from the rooftops that ur desperate for a baby!! But other than that had a lovely day :) no symptoms as of yet but still early days, but I don't think this month is our month I've just got a feeling. So what has everyone else been doin??? Xxx :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## cherryness

Hey Nice to read and catch up on how you lot are doing. I think I posted on here ages ago when I was only WTT but now I am TTC this year (first cycle this month) . So hopefully I'll join you in the 2011 BFP gang when we all fall pregnant this month. Positive thinking it will happen lol! 

:) x


----------



## mmdrago

Dr office called this morn, my second test was 46, so it's going up! Won't know progesterone til later as they had to send that one to outside lab. Still deathly nervous as I'm 2 days away from last cycle's "d-day". Have to get another blood test on mon. Praying!

Good luck to all getting ready to test! fx'd :dust: get some :bfp: I need bump buddies!


----------



## Tanzibar83

AF came for me today, in a way I'm glad because I hadn't seen her since 6th November, but still I would have preffered a BFP. If only my crotch and brain would work together and communicate with me then maybe i'd stand a better chance of a baby!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Yay that's fantastic news mmdrago! You must be feeling really relieved. We are right behind you hun! - like I said, save us a seat over there!

Sorry to hear af got you tanzibar - fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## bubbs

looking good mmdrago xx 

jacks mummy, sending positive vibes your way:flower:

REALLY busy at work just now pah, on holiday in just over a week yaaay!!!

:dust:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mmdrago lots of positive vibes being sent your way and again congrats xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Sorry to hear Tanzibar :( fx'd for next cycle!!

The doctor called me unexpectedly this morning, totally caught me off guard I thought something was wrong. He could hear it in my voice too haha asked if everything was ok and if I was worried every min of every day. Well he just called to let me know my progesterone level came back - it was 23 and that's good. PHEW, I think my heart may have skipped some beats there!

Thank you everyone for well wishes, I am nervously awaiting Sunday morning. I have a feeling once I make it to Sun morning a little more weight will be lifted off my shoulders. I'll still be nervous of course, but just knowing I made it farther than last cycle will put me at ease. I even went ahead and made some tickers. See, I'm trying to be positive~ :)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

loving your tickers and fingers toes and everything else crossed Im sure it will all be fine this time Positive vibes but I totally understand where your coming from. first time I got to 6wks 4 days, second time 5 wks 5 days. I was a wreak though wouldnt allow myself to think I was pregnant just in case then proved myself right I believe positive vibes help so glad your getting positive... next time Im going to live positive :)


----------



## sjlttc

Can I join in please?! This is our first time ttc and our first proper cycle using ovulation tests.

I'm currently aprox 8 dpo...not sure if it's too early to be experiencing anything but the past few days I have been absolutely shattered to the point of nearly falling asleep when I close my eyes...I've also been very grumpy and moody constantly. My wee is also very dark almos mustard colour, my boobs hurt and my nipples are itchy lol!

When can I test from??!


----------



## KB38

Hi everyone, where is everyone up to? When are you all planning to start testing? I have my fingers crossed for some BFPs to join mmdrago really soon.

I'm now officially back in the 2ww - somewhere between 1-3DPO. Is a bit confusing this month as my temps went up 2 days ago by 0.2 degrees but I didn't get a positive OPK until y'day am. I'm trying not to get to excited as my 'preparation' hasn't been ideal but I can't help it. I was in an awful mood y'day and think I wore myself out. Am absolutely exhausted today. I officially hate the 2ww!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies, mmdrago I'm soooo happy for u and like lucy said save us some seats in the 1st tri cos I defo want some more bfps from the madhouse ladies!! 
Welcome sjlttc I'm very close to you I'm 7dpo, if I were u I would wait until 12/13 dpo before testing BUT I no how hard that can be so I would advise to atleast wait til 9dpo (I have seen some faint bfp's at 9dpo) but if u get bfn don't be too disappointed cos that's still very early! 
Kb38 I've also been very moody and snappy the last few days but that could just be me lol so I think me and sjlttc are the next to test but if I'm wrong please correct me!! 
Well for me my only symptoms are feeling abit sick this morning and yesterday morning (but I got that the last 2month)
Had abit of weird cramping not like af cramping but stil cramping I can't really explain??!! 
The only thing keeping my hopes up is that (tmi alert lol) when I brush my teeth it makes me retch really bad like I'm going to be sick, and that happend for the whole 9 month of been pregnant with jack, but again could just be me!!! Erg I HATE the 2ww it makes me a crazy women!!!!!! Lol anyway this time next week I will no if I am or not hopfully so we will see!! 
Good luck to everyone else!! Hoping to see some more :bfp: so we can join nellyo and mmdrago and take this group over to the 1st tri, lots of love and :hugs: for everyone xxxxx


----------



## KB38

Keep us posted Jack's Mummy and sjlttc! I really hope you both get your BFP this month!!!


----------



## mmdrago

The only thing I can remember as far as symptoms go for me this cycle was I had some crazy mood swings. One minute I'd be in a decent mood, then all of a sudden I'd start screaming at the dogs for something stupid. And then apologize 10 min later LOL. The dogs didn't mind, they got lots of guilt treats hahaha

Good luck sjlttc, KB38 and jacks mummy! I hope you all get your BFPs!!! I like to start testing around 9 DPO so I can compare sticks for any very faint lines. I think around 11/12 is when I can start to see VERY faint lines pop up on the ICs. I bet earlier on the FRER, but it all depends on when your implantation happens!


----------



## mmdrago

Alright... so I have 1 FRER left. I am trying to hold out & see how dark it will be compared to my 12/13 DPO ones. When do you guys think I should use it?

Should I use it this weekend, before my next beta test on Mon (18-19 DPO)
Should I use it the morning before my beta test? (20 DPO)
Should I use it sometime after my beta test? (21+ DPO)

I can't decide so you guys decide for me! I gotta find ways to pass the time LOL :haha:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi ladies, wow lots going on here!

In my head, I would say wait till 21+ DPO and after your beta test mmdrago, but since I'm a poas-aholic, I would likely do it straight away!!! Lovely to see your tickers by the way.

When do you reckon you will start testing Jacksmummy?

Well, I'm a little behind a lot of you, but I can feel my body gearing up to ovulate, getting a few cramps and CM is changing as it usually does - not quite there yet but it's definitely coming! - if my cycle goes the same as the last 2 months, I still have a week to wait, but fingers crossed it happens sooner!

My plan for this week...use pre-seed every day from tomorrow night (just in case I do ov earlier than expected), put a pillow under my bum every night for the next week (it worked when we conceived our little boy) and OH is on night duty if our little boy wakes up in the middle of the night with teething pains!...this is really TMI so sorry in advance, but the night before ovulating last cycle, I had to get back out of bed an hour after we'd gone to sleep as our little boy was unwell - I know I'm overthinking, but surely going against gravity isn't great for sperm survival LOL!!!


----------



## mmdrago

LOL I felt the same way! It didn't matter how/where I moved I always felt like a giant waterfall :/ I was thinking "Why don't they ever show this crap in the movies?!?! How convenient!" I tried to lay in bed at least 15 min or so but I never felt very "successful" at keeping it in :haha:

Oh believe me, I am a POAS addict, I have been doing ICs every day!! LOL! It's just I wanted to wait on the last FRER to see if it got any darker & make me feel better heh

fx'd you ovulate early AND get your BFP along with everyone else waiting for theirs! Let's take over first tri!


----------



## Lucy Lu

mmdrago said:


> LOL I felt the same way! It didn't matter how/where I moved I always felt like a giant waterfall :/

:haha:... So nice to be able to talk about this kind of stuff! I have a bit of EWCM since I last posted and getting a bit more crampy as well - I think I might be even closer than I thought! No pos opk yet tho and not quite enough CM for it to be imminent, but by the looks of things, I reckon I might ovulate by tues - would be 4 days early!... or I might be being totally deluded as usual and actually I just need to wait it out patiently for another week or so before that little eggy shoots out! :haha:. I am unsure about when we start using the pre-seed now :dohh: - I don't want us to miss starting it if it will help, but if I run out of it by ovulation, that won't be great either! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: - I need an industrial sized pack of the stuff really, not the piddly little tube of next to nothing they send you which costs £10!

...Sorry ladies for my usual obsessive compulsive-style musings! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> mmdrago said:
> 
> 
> LOL I felt the same way! It didn't matter how/where I moved I always felt like a giant waterfall :/
> 
> :haha:... So nice to be able to talk about this kind of stuff! I have a bit of EWCM since I last posted and getting a bit more crampy as well - I think I might be even closer than I thought! No pos opk yet tho and not quite enough CM for it to be imminent, but by the looks of things, I reckon I might ovulate by tues - would be 4 days early!... or I might be being totally deluded as usual and actually I just need to wait it out patiently for another week or so before that little eggy shoots out! :haha:. I am unsure about when we start using the pre-seed now :dohh: - I don't want us to miss starting it if it will help, but if I run out of it by ovulation, that won't be great either! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: - I need an industrial sized pack of the stuff really, not the piddly little tube of next to nothing they send you which costs £10!
> 
> ...Sorry ladies for my usual obsessive compulsive-style musings! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :flower:Click to expand...

LOL I always find myself talking TMI subjects, I guess I just have no shame!!! We "kind of" did the sperm meets egg plan last cycle. Just sorta did the every other day thing. And we didn't even get a chance to BD on O day, missed that one. And I gave up on "conservative" positions :blush: so that didn't help the "flow". Haha ok I'll stop!

Hey guys, do you know what it is?
IT'S SUNDAY MORNING
https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1894/19dpo.jpg


----------



## Lucy Lu

Thats a fab line mmdrago - hope you are feeling a bit more reassured now. I love seeing bfps on here! - esp. in our little group.

2 days of EWCM now! - still waiting on my positive opk though. I am actually feeling really positive for this month. I've increased how much water I drink by about a litre a day for the last 2 weeks and it really looks like it's doing wonders for my CM. I think I'm getting fertile CM for more days before ovulation, which can only help up our chances this month! I know it could be other things causing it, but it seems a bit of a coincidence. Who'd have thought something so simple as drinking more water could help!

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone! A few more of you must be near testing now. Take care, lots of love and baby dust to everyone! x


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> Thats a fab line mmdrago - hope you are feeling a bit more reassured now. I love seeing bfps on here! - esp. in our little group.
> 
> 2 days of EWCM now! - still waiting on my positive opk though. I am actually feeling really positive for this month. I've increased how much water I drink by about a litre a day for the last 2 weeks and it really looks like it's doing wonders for my CM. I think I'm getting fertile CM for more days before ovulation, which can only help up our chances this month! I know it could be other things causing it, but it seems a bit of a coincidence. Who'd have thought something so simple as drinking more water could help!
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for everyone! A few more of you must be near testing now. Take care, lots of love and baby dust to everyone! x

Drinking water does wonders for EVERYTHING! Keeps everything well lubricated! Skin, hair, EWCM! LOL

GOOD LUCK! I'll understand if we don't hear from you for like a week or so - I mean unless you have a laptop to write from in bed! :haha:


----------



## NellyO

Hi everyone!

mmdrago- so pleased for you :happydance: Me and you are so lucky to have been given another chance so quickly!! Fingers crossed these little beans stick!

Lucy Lu- Good luck over the next week! 

It seems a little quiet on here ladies, I assume there's lots of :sex: going on!!:winkwink: Well good luck to you all
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone!
Let's get the madhouse over to first tri!
xx


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: This thread has moved!! 

Hello again...I'm still not back in the 2WW (cd47 for me now :coffee:) but so happy to see how you're all getting on!

Congrats to NellyO and mmdrago :hugs:


----------



## mmdrago

NellyO said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> mmdrago- so pleased for you :happydance: Me and you are so lucky to have been given another chance so quickly!! Fingers crossed these little beans stick!
> 
> Lucy Lu- Good luck over the next week!
> 
> It seems a little quiet on here ladies, I assume there's lots of :sex: going on!!:winkwink: Well good luck to you all
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone!
> Let's get the madhouse over to first tri!
> xx

Yes we are! I am so grateful and pray for the sticky bean every day. Hope that we can follow together through the next months as I'll need help with my obsessions! LOL It would be great for everyone here to move to first tri :)

katiekittykat - CD47 ouch! Are you frustrated? I think I would be. I hope that things move along quicker for you!

:dust: to all!


----------



## katiekittykat

mmdrago said:


> katiekittykat - CD47 ouch! Are you frustrated? I think I would be. I hope that things move along quicker for you!
> 
> :dust: to all!

Frustrated doesn't even cover it!! It's not so much that I'm upset I'm not pregnant, it's that my body won't even allow me to try and get pregnant....I got a positive opk on cd44, and have AF like cramps today, so I'm really really hoping for a temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies! Hi katie nice to see u over here still got my fingers crossed for ur temp rise!!!!! 
Mmdrago ur ic looks great and I'm hoping you can start to relax abit now! When are u doing your frer? I think tmoro morning! 
Lucy fingers crossed for early ov!!! Glad ur feeling positive.
So I've got abit of a problem :( if I'm not pregnant this month we are prob going to have to stop trying for 2-3month because my OH had an accident on his quad bike yesterday and has severely broken his leg, I've been in hospital with him since yesterday he's had 2 separate surgerys and had plates and pins put in his knee and shin, he won't be able to walk on his own for 3-4month. (Some new year this is turning out to be) we have decided to wait an see if af arrives and if it does we will try me going on top and if that dosnt work then we will have to wait a few months :cry: hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## shinona

Oh jacksmummy, you poor thing and your poor oh. You guys are really having a tough time of it. Is he home yet? My fingers are crossed for you this month though and I wish your oh a speedy recovery.

I think I am about 9-10 dpo today and have everything crossed for this month. If it's not this month then we'll be taking a break for a few months too. I had some brown cm on Thursday which I am hoping was implantation and had cramps since then too. 

xx


----------



## mmdrago

Oh no jacks mummy that is horrible! I'm sorry! I hope he has a speedy recovery, nurse him real good!

I have a blood test tomorrow morning so I'll probably wait to hear those results and then use the FRER as an afterthought :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry to hear about your OH Stacey :hugs: Sounds awful.

I'm 1DPO today - my temp went right up!! I'm back in the 2WW!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Yey katie!!!!!!!!!! Sooooooo happy for u!!!! At last ur back in the 2ww!! Fingers crossed for u!
Can't wait to see ur frer mmdrago I'll be waiting for it ;) 
Shinona why have u decided to take a break? Hope this is ur month!!!!!
Thanks for ur support girls! Xxx btw 9dpo today :happydance: xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ok ladies I no after the 1st month of ttc and using ic's I said I'd never use them again! Well after last month and spending ALOT on frer and superdrug I decided to try ic's again and I've been testing with them since :blush: 4dpo :blush: got a serious poas addiction lol and havnt got anything not even an evap! But today at 9dpo I've got a very faint but pink line on 2 both dipped in the same fmu, I just hope this is a good thing and not a repeat of my first month ttc! So I'm defo not getting my hopes up but it now means I'm going to test at 12dpo with a frer! Just thought I'd let u girls no!! Please wish me luck cos as far as this year goes I defo need some xxxx


----------



## KB38

oh no jack's mummy, I am so very sorry to hear about your oh's accident. I hope he's ok and that there's no long term damage. I can't wait to hear when test with the frer.

well girls, I need cheering up. I thought I was 5DPO today but when I entered my am temp into fertility friend, my o-day has changed from CD15 to CD17 which means that with the floods and everything I missed BD'ing on the 2 days before o'day. I really don't want to go through this 2ww anymore and, even though I know its impossible and I'll be TTC for month 6 next month (and probably too early anyway) I've started symptom spotting too - lots of creamy cm. i'm not too sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing but I am obsessing...

PS I loved your waterfall comment mmdrago. I so know the feeling LOL


----------



## mmdrago

Well KB38 you're not out just yet, hold on and be hopeful! Charting isn't an exact science and at least you did BD near ovulation! 

And yes, the waterfall feeling is just sometimes ridiculous. It got to the point where I just started to laugh instead of freak out about it. Of course that's when I realized that laughing pushed more out... heh.

jacks mummy good luck on the FRER! I love the ICs and squinting to see them just right & such. It's almost a hobby haha! But yes once I see what I think to be a line I pull out the big guns (FRER) and confirm! Post pics! ;)


----------



## katiekittykat

jacks mummy said:


> Ok ladies I no after the 1st month of ttc and using ic's I said I'd never use them again! Well after last month and spending ALOT on frer and superdrug I decided to try ic's again and I've been testing with them since :blush: 4dpo :blush: got a serious poas addiction lol and havnt got anything not even an evap! But today at 9dpo I've got a very faint but pink line on 2 both dipped in the same fmu, I just hope this is a good thing and not a repeat of my first month ttc! So I'm defo not getting my hopes up but it now means I'm going to test at 12dpo with a frer! Just thought I'd let u girls no!! Please wish me luck cos as far as this year goes I defo need some xxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I don't want to get your hopes up either.....but do you think this is it??? Promise me you won't test again until 12DPO though....or I'll come down there and take all your tests away :rofl:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Oh jacksmummy - I have a good feeling about these lines - I am crossing all my fingers and toes for you - you so deserve some good luck after the last couple of weeks. I hope OH is doing ok. Like Katie said, try not to test for a bit... haha - coming from me of all people!

I'm confused today - feel like I'm having definite ov type cramps, but EWCM has cleared up and I still haven't had a positive opk. Will have to wait and see I think! Waiting for opks to turn positive in the ladies loo at work is a bit tricky - I disappeared in there with my handbag, only to come out about 10 mins later - think colleagues will start to think I am having trouble in there! hehe

Hi Katie! - glad your temps went up. So know what you mean about just wanting your body to at least be able to try. I was just off the pill when we started trying for our little boy, and my goodness did I used to get excited seeing a positive opk after such long cycles!! Hope this is your month hun!

Gotta run - I have popped home from work to collect something, and can't even do that without having a sneaky peak on b&b!


----------



## curly123

Hello girlies!

Thought I'd drop in and say hi - Hope you're all doing well?

I'm doing okay - Had 1st Scan last Fri and went well - can't believe it really

Lots of :dust: to all

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

curly123 said:


> Hello girlies!
> 
> Thought I'd drop in and say hi - Hope you're all doing well?
> 
> I'm doing okay - Had 1st Scan last Fri and went well - can't believe it really
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all
> 
> xxx

Hi curly :hi: Glad to see everything is going well for you - hopefully we'll all be joining you soon xx


----------



## jacks mummy

hi girls well i couldnt wait and went and bought a superdrug test well i did it and got a lovely bfp!!! im still in shock and only held my wee for 2hours and its quite dark for 9dpo maybe i ovulated early. thanks for all ur support lets hope its a sticky bean x x x


----------



## mmdrago

Congrats jacks mummy!!! I'm happy for you! fx'd it sticks!! WOO HOO


----------



## mamajama

Yah Jacks Mummy! I have been reading up on what has been going on and I am so happy for you! 

Wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months!


----------



## mamajama

Congrats on bfp!!! Welcome to 1st!



mmdrago said:


> Oh no jacks mummy that is horrible! I'm sorry! I hope he has a speedy recovery, nurse him real good!
> 
> I have a blood test tomorrow morning so I'll probably wait to hear those results and then use the FRER as an afterthought :)


----------



## squeshie

Congrats Jacksmummy - whoop! Fingers crossed definitely :) xxx


----------



## squeshie

Nice to hear everything is going well Curly :)


----------



## squeshie

mmdrago said:


> Lucy Lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmdrago said:
> 
> 
> LOL I felt the same way! It didn't matter how/where I moved I always felt like a giant waterfall :/
> 
> :haha:... So nice to be able to talk about this kind of stuff! I have a bit of EWCM since I last posted and getting a bit more crampy as well - I think I might be even closer than I thought! No pos opk yet tho and not quite enough CM for it to be imminent, but by the looks of things, I reckon I might ovulate by tues - would be 4 days early!... or I might be being totally deluded as usual and actually I just need to wait it out patiently for another week or so before that little eggy shoots out! :haha:. I am unsure about when we start using the pre-seed now :dohh: - I don't want us to miss starting it if it will help, but if I run out of it by ovulation, that won't be great either! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: - I need an industrial sized pack of the stuff really, not the piddly little tube of next to nothing they send you which costs £10!
> 
> ...Sorry ladies for my usual obsessive compulsive-style musings! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I always find myself talking TMI subjects, I guess I just have no shame!!! We "kind of" did the sperm meets egg plan last cycle. Just sorta did the every other day thing. And we didn't even get a chance to BD on O day, missed that one. And I gave up on "conservative" positions :blush: so that didn't help the "flow". Haha ok I'll stop!
> 
> Hey guys, do you know what it is?
> IT'S SUNDAY MORNING
> https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1894/19dpo.jpgClick to expand...

Yay! Congrats :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

thanks girls! im so happy! but i will feel a million times better when af day has been and gone! im just in a world of my own at the moment lol it was a nice present for my oh when he got home from hospital :happydance: xx


----------



## squeshie

It must've been a lovely surprise after the stuff you been through, omg just read back, your poor things! Sending lots of sticky dust Jacksmummy xxx


----------



## shinona

Congrats Jacksmummy!! That is definitely your piece of good luck.

Our best mate gets married abroad at the start of December and I don't want to miss it by having a teeny one too wee to travel or being too pregnant to travel. It's OK, I keep telling myself that if it's not this month then it'll give me time to lose weight and get really fit.

xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jacksmummy!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:. So so chuffed for you hun! Sounds like it has implanted nice and early, must be a good sign.

...Right ladies, to help gravity, my bum is going under a pillow tonight, tomorrow and the following night and I am joining you in first tri by the end of this month! - I'm so bloody determined now - you have all spurred me right on with so many bfps coming through! Bet I will have an achy back by the end of this week!

PS. My EWCM came back after work today, along with a really heavy feeling deep down - that little eggy is coming!!!!!!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Congratulations Jacks Mummy WOOP WOOP so glad you got your BFPxxxx 

Good luck Katie glad to hear your back in the 2ww 

Im on CD 41 ...so boring waiting for AF when you know theres no way your pregnant silling PCOS but Yay me and hubby :sex: last night for the first time since MC so maybe things starting to look better for us


----------



## KB38

What a fabulous day and a very B F congratulations to you Jack's Mummy. Sounds to me like your luck is definitely changing. Fingers and toes x'd for a sticky bean! Good luck to you too Lucy Lu. I'm only 3-4DPO today so soon we can symptom spot together!!!! How'd the blood test go mmdrago? Good news I hope. Can't wait to hear....


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi girls thanks again! Lucy hurry up and ovulate lol I want to see some more bfp's from all of u!!!! 
Kb38 are u the next to test then?
Jasmine I'm so glad u and hubby are back on track and hope af turns up soon not long till u start trying again! How's the weightloss going? (Think I'll be putting it bk on now lol) 
Shinona I kept telling myself if it didn't happen I could focus another month on getting healthy xx
Well I tested again this morning and my line is still there just a tiny bit darker :happydance: got 1 more superdrug test left (they are +n offer for 4 for £7). Going to do that at 12dpo and I'm goin to get a digi for af day on saturday! 
Just thought u girls would like to no my symptoms 
1# sicky thru the nite 
2# bad lower back ache
3# weird cramping like heavy pulling 
4# nearly sick when brushing my teeth
5# boobs are a little bit sore but not really bad
6# bad gas :blush:
And that's about it for now! :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## KB38

I'm not sure if I'm next to test. I'm in two minds as to when to start. As you all know I haven't had the best "preparation" and am not holding out too much hope so not sure whether to start early in case I get a surprise or delay until around 12DPO - a day or so before af is due. Any suggestions????


----------



## mmdrago

KB38 I am a POAS addict so I started from 9 DPO! In fact, I am still testing daily with my ICs hehe. It's up to you if you want to wait or not. Well, you and your wallet ;) Haven't heard anything yet on the test I'm expecting to get a call in a few hours.

Jasmine I am glad you and hubby are going strong :) Always great to work on the relationship esp when it's stressed. Really hope you two can catch a break, you guys deserve it!

Lucy Lu go BD now! Don't get out of bed for a week! hahaha


----------



## curly123

jacks mummy said:


> Hi girls thanks again! Lucy hurry up and ovulate lol I want to see some more bfp's from all of u!!!!
> Kb38 are u the next to test then?
> Jasmine I'm so glad u and hubby are back on track and hope af turns up soon not long till u start trying again! How's the weightloss going? (Think I'll be putting it bk on now lol)
> Shinona I kept telling myself if it didn't happen I could focus another month on getting healthy xx
> Well I tested again this morning and my line is still there just a tiny bit darker :happydance: got 1 more superdrug test left (they are +n offer for 4 for £7). Going to do that at 12dpo and I'm goin to get a digi for af day on saturday!
> Just thought u girls would like to no my symptoms
> 1# sicky thru the nite
> 2# bad lower back ache
> 3# weird cramping like heavy pulling
> 4# nearly sick when brushing my teeth
> 5# boobs are a little bit sore but not really bad
> 6# bad gas :blush:
> And that's about it for now! :dust: to everyone xxx

Amazing news darling - so happy for you xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS STACEY :hugs:


----------



## NellyO

:happydance::happydance: Yay!! Congrats Jacks mummy!!
You deserve some luck after the past few weeks!! So pleased for you! 
Plus it would only be right that you, the creator of the madhouse in 2ww, also created the new madhouse in first tri! 
Now we just need the rest of you ladies over, quick get :sex:!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jacks mummy

Yep quick time ladies! I want every single one of us to get bfp's then we can all stick together how is everyone else today? Xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Congrats Jacksmummy! I know you have been really frustrated - aren't we all! :growlmad: It's so nice to hear some GOOD NEWS! :thumbup:

So I have a specific question for Stacey...what are your symptoms of ovulating? How long does it last - is it hours or minutes? Is it more like your period is starting or a stitch in the side? I don't know if I've ever had them...besides the occassional colon cramps and running to the bathroom - sorry TMI :wacko: I do know I ovulated from my left side as I was tested last month and I ovulated from the right side...

Anyone else please share your ovulating symptoms as well. I'm BBT on fertility friend and they changed my ovulation from day 15 to day 13 when i entered my temp this morning. I had a + OPK in the evening of day 13 (negative that morning and the night before)...and a lot of EWCM after that...so I am not sure if I am really 6dpo or 4dpo...

I went to see a specialist but my insurance doesn't cover it so I'm back to BBT and :sex: every 2 days starting day 10. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shinona

I'm ridiculously tired today, v wet down there (sorry tmi! :blush:) and some cramps still. I think I am about 11dpo but I can't bear to poas yet. I'm going to be heart broken if it's a BFN. I've got a tesco test in the bathroom - maybe I'll do it tomorrow or I might try and hold out until the weekend.

xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi jenjen well I found the cramps to feel just like af cramps some months worse than others! It sort of starts like mild cramping then about an hour or 2 later gets worse then I get a stich like pain in one side this month the stich pain only lasted about 15mins but the month before it lasted 2days on and off so it just depends. Some women don't feel anything if u don't then just use opk's good luck hun I hope u get ur bfp xxx
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh I also want to say yesterday I pee'd on an ic saw a faint line so half hour later dipped one in 2nd mu and got a much better line!!! I no a lot of women on here say fmu isn't as good as 2nd mu so if u *think* u see something test again good luck. Xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

So pleased for you Stacey :hugs:

Well....I thought I was back in the 2WW, but it looks like I'm not :( My temp went back down today, so yesterday's temp must have just been a fluke :cry: I'm going back on the Agnus Castus tomorrow, calling the rest of this cycle a write-off, and waiting for AF. Tomorrow will be cd50....


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jennjenn said:


> Anyone else please share your ovulating symptoms as well. I'm BBT on fertility friend and they changed my ovulation from day 15 to day 13 when i entered my temp this morning. I had a + OPK in the evening of day 13 (negative that morning and the night before)...and a lot of EWCM after that...so I am not sure if I am really 6dpo or 4dpo...QUOTE]
> 
> JennJenn - it's all fresh in my mind as I'm about to - or have just ovulated late today, so I can help with my symptoms. Similar to Jacksmummy - I get cramping, but mine isn't painful, it's a heavy feeling, almost like grinding (it's doing it now! :haha:). This month I had a bit of that yesterday and today, and I have a pretty much positive opk this morning. I had EWCM on saturday (although it was a bit yellow streaked - sorry TMI there :blush:), then it seemed to go away, and today again I'm getting definite very clear EWCM and lots of it
> 
> Can you post us the link to your FF chart and we could see what we think??? I'm not temping this time, but did with our first son, so am a little familiar with it. I think if you had the +opk on day 13, I would say you probably ovulated about 12-36hrs later, so probably day 14 (or possibly day 15). I think it is possible for FF to get it wrong. Surely they must have done in this case, because I wouldn't think you could get a +opk the day _after _ovulation???


----------



## Lucy Lu

Woo hoo girls, I just changed my ticker! I am on track for a 29-30 day cycle - my usual is somewhere between 33 and 36 days so I am well chuffed - looks like my drinking so much water may have paid off! Bit of a strange one, because I haven't technically had a positive opk, but I tested on one at about 10am this morning, and the test line was literally a mere smidgen lighter than the control line - since then the lines have got fainter, but I have drunk so much tea today I think I have diluted my pee and tested too close to drinking! Also, is it possible to have the +opk overnight, as I reckon I might have caught the surge on its way down again this morning?

One thing I've never found the answer to is do you ovulate while the opk is still positive (ie when the luteinising hormone is still surging) or when the test line on the opk fades to lighter than the control line? I have loads of EWCM so definitely lots of bd'ing tonight, but I'm not absolutely sure if ovulation happened today or will happen tomorrow. Oh well don't suppose it matters! - My gawd, I go on and on don't I?!!! - and I should be in bed right now really!!

Hehe - had to share this sorry, OH has looked a bit scared when I whipped out a bottle of lube with 'sperm friendly' pre-seed written on it this weekend, so I popped it in before he came up to bed last night so he never saw it - just to take the pressure off him a bit! And while we are on the subject, my back aches like mad today....and sadly not from hanging off the lightshade.....it's because I propped my butt up on a pillow last night after bd'ing - got fed up of it after about an hour feeling like I was sleeping on a sloped hill so had to chuck it on the floor, but lets hope it helped!

Can anyone sense my determination (or desperation!) this month? I have totally and officially lost the plot ladies - someone section me now!


----------



## katiekittykat

I _think_ you ovulate when the OPK has gone back to negative Lucy Lu xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Just catching up properly on everyone's posts! Woo hoo Jacksmummy - so glad that line is getting darker. How are all our pregnant ladies doing today? Great to see you stopping in Curly - and so glad to hear your scan went well. So nice to see so many bfps coming through as well!

Jasmine_Rose - glad you and OH are having some close time together again. Hope you don't have to wait too long for af to come back. I can't remember what you said about trying again sorry - will you start this next cycle or were you going to wait?

Good luck with testing Shinona! Hope you get that bfp! - can't wait to hear.

Katie - sorry to hear about your temps hun. When did you come off the pill again? Hope the agnus castus helps. Don't lose hope - when we were TTCing our son, I was part of a 'long cycles r us' group on here, and one of the ladies in the group conceived in such a long cycle - it took a long time for her body to ovulate that cycle, but she did still catch it.

KB38 - that's cool, we can wait it out together! How are you doing after all the stress from the last few weeks? Did you have to get evacuated in the end? Are you back at home now?


----------



## Lucy Lu

katiekittykat said:


> I _think_ you ovulate when the OPK has gone back to negative Lucy Lu xx

That's what I thought too Katie, but I can't find anything to confirm for sure - I think it's because most people are happy just to see the +opk and don't go on testing to see how long the surge lasts! :blush::haha:

EDIT - I just found this actually katie from this peeonastick.com website - so looks like it's one of those things we will never know for sure!

*"21. Does ovulation occur while my test is positive, or will the OPK become negative again first? 
Ovulation occurs shortly after LH levels peak. However, there is no way to predict whether your OPK will still be showing a positive result during the actual moment of ovulation or whether your OPK will go back to negative first. Remember that it takes time for the hormones in your bloodstream (such as LH) to be metabolized into your urine. By the time your LH surge is reflected in your pee, it has already been peaking in your blood for a short while. Likewise, after your blood levels go down, it takes awhile for your pee levels to decrease. 

Because of this "lag time" and the fact that you can't predict how long it will take your body to metabolize LH into and out of your urine, there is no way to know whether your egg follicle actually ruptured while your OPK was positive, or after the OPK became negative again."*


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Im waiting till March Lucy as Im going on holiday in June and I want to be able to go so cant get too pregnant


----------



## jacks mummy

Ticker tester


----------



## katiekittykat

Lucy Lu said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I _think_ you ovulate when the OPK has gone back to negative Lucy Lu xx
> 
> That's what I thought too Katie, but I can't find anything to confirm for sure - I think it's because most people are happy just to see the +opk and don't go on testing to see how long the surge lasts! :blush::haha:
> 
> EDIT - I just found this actually katie from this peeonastick.com website - so looks like it's one of those things we will never know for sure!
> 
> *"21. Does ovulation occur while my test is positive, or will the OPK become negative again first?
> Ovulation occurs shortly after LH levels peak. However, there is no way to predict whether your OPK will still be showing a positive result during the actual moment of ovulation or whether your OPK will go back to negative first. Remember that it takes time for the hormones in your bloodstream (such as LH) to be metabolized into your urine. By the time your LH surge is reflected in your pee, it has already been peaking in your blood for a short while. Likewise, after your blood levels go down, it takes awhile for your pee levels to decrease.
> 
> Because of this "lag time" and the fact that you can't predict how long it will take your body to metabolize LH into and out of your urine, there is no way to know whether your egg follicle actually ruptured while your OPK was positive, or after the OPK became negative again."*Click to expand...

You can't take anything for granted in this TTC game can you? :dohh:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

cant believe Im on day 42 and still no AF never waited this long before. Madness even though I know I lost the baby last time because Im so late it keeps running through my head that it was a mistake and Im still pregnant. Must have gone loopy. Maybe the Mc has just made it much later


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww katie I'm so sorry ur temp has gone down, could it just be a fluke? I hope it sorts its self out soon x
Lucy I think ur supposed to ovulate 12-24 hours after your first + opk! But I'm not too sure I tried to find that out aswell, good luck!!! X
Jasmine I can't wait for u to start trying again is there anything the doc can give u to help when you have conceived? Only 1 more full month until you start trying again?! And I think ur af problems could be due to ur mc are you sure there is no way u could of gotten pregnant? 
Kb38 good luck!! 
Hope u like the tickers ladies. Wasn't going to do it "just in case" anything happend but then thought there is no point in living in fear what will be will be 
Hope everyone is well! XxxxX


----------



## Jasmine_rose

They might be able to give me some meds to help me conceive and stay pregnant will find out more when I see the gynae people at the end of Jan. Im sure I cant be pregnant this month due to the lack of anything although hubby did mention to me that we had a bit of intamancy at christmas but I guess I must have forgot but certainly wasnt much at all and Im definately sure Im not pregnant


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I love your tickers Stacey x


----------



## shinona

Well, I couldnt resist the call of the test in the cupboard and.......







:bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: (12-13dpo!)

Thanks for all the baby dust. PLease pray that this little one sticks tight.

Have to go and finish getting ready for work and get J to nursery. How am I going to concentrate today!?!?!?

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

shinona said:


> Well, I couldnt resist the call of the test in the cupboard and.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance: (12-13dpo!)
> 
> Thanks for all the baby dust. PLease pray that this little one sticks tight.
> 
> Have to go and finish getting ready for work and get J to nursery. How am I going to concentrate today!?!?!?
> 
> xx

Congratulations Shinona
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I had a feeling u were!! U will walk around in a foggy haze all day but tmoro u will be a lot calmer but it still dosnt feel real to me and my ic was quite abit darker this morning! :cloud9: congrats again me and u are sooo close together my due date will be 1st october. When was the 1st day of ur last period? Xxx congrats again xxxX


----------



## jacks mummy

Katie how was ur temp this morning? Xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

katiekittykat said:


> Lucy Lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> I _think_ you ovulate when the OPK has gone back to negative Lucy Lu xx
> 
> That's what I thought too Katie, but I can't find anything to confirm for sure - I think it's because most people are happy just to see the +opk and don't go on testing to see how long the surge lasts! :blush::haha:
> 
> EDIT - I just found this actually katie from this peeonastick.com website - so looks like it's one of those things we will never know for sure!
> 
> *"21. Does ovulation occur while my test is positive, or will the OPK become negative again first?
> Ovulation occurs shortly after LH levels peak. However, there is no way to predict whether your OPK will still be showing a positive result during the actual moment of ovulation or whether your OPK will go back to negative first. Remember that it takes time for the hormones in your bloodstream (such as LH) to be metabolized into your urine. By the time your LH surge is reflected in your pee, it has already been peaking in your blood for a short while. Likewise, after your blood levels go down, it takes awhile for your pee levels to decrease.
> 
> Because of this "lag time" and the fact that you can't predict how long it will take your body to metabolize LH into and out of your urine, there is no way to know whether your egg follicle actually ruptured while your OPK was positive, or after the OPK became negative again."*Click to expand...
> 
> You can't take anything for granted in this TTC game can you? :dohh:Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth :wacko: - all my second guessing yesterday and I finally got a very positive opk last night at 10pm, so I just had a really gradual build up of LH this month - really different from usual. Most months, I get a really faint test line followed quite suddenly by a +opk. It's still positive this morning even on FMU so I guess I could ovulate today or tomorrow still.

Love the ticker stacey! And so good to hear your lines keep getting darker. I don't think you will be getting a visit from the :witch: this week :winkwink:

Big congrats Shinona! That is great news.

Jasmine_Rose - hope the time goes quickly and March comes round very soon! Just a thought on the holiday tho - would it be better to start trying sooner so you could be further along in a way by the time holiday arrives, rather than in the early stages with possible morning sickness. :blush: Sorry tell me to bog off - I am a nosey cow! :haha:


----------



## Lucy Lu

I just had a nosey at your chart Katie - it looks like ovulation is coming in a few days don't you think? If you've been putting w in the CM row for the last few days - isn't that the forerunner to getting EWCM? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Well done on the +opk lucy!!! I'm hoping and preying u will be joining us this month!!!! And everyone else waiting to test or waiting to ov. Good luck 
I'm glad u like the tickers girls! Should have my laptop fixed by next week so can post some pics on my tests for u ladies xX :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Very true Lucy 
But oh well just dont think were ready yet. Not that Im using anything to prevent so I suppose my offical status would be NTNP at the mo.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jasmine_rose said:


> Very true Lucy
> But oh well just dont think were ready yet. Not that Im using anything to prevent so I suppose my offical status would be NTNP at the mo.

It's got to feel right for you hasn't it, that is the most important thing. Take care hun, glad you and OH are starting to get back on track :hugs:


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Well done on the +opk lucy!!! I'm hoping and preying u will be joining us this month!!!! And everyone else waiting to test or waiting to ov. Good luck
> I'm glad u like the tickers girls! Should have my laptop fixed by next week so can post some pics on my tests for u ladies xX :dust: :dust: xx

Thanks jacksmummy keep your fingers and toes crossed for me and OH! - well I am officially a sex pest - OH was tired last night and blatantly not up for it, he was laughing at me and said 'like you're going to let me go to sleep!' :blush:.

I am getting much more intense and more days of ovulation cramps and EWCM this month - hope that is all a good sign! I am just impatient for that opk to go negative again now and for my EWCM to clear up so I know we're in the 2ww! I really want to test on Sat 29th as we have a big party to go to, so I'd like to know that day if we have been lucky so I definitely don't drink any alcohol (either way I'm not going to be able to get drunk, as the 'what if' will be hanging over my head) - it's still a little earlier than I wanted to test this month tho - will only be 9 or 10 DPO.

Sorry I keep going on - every other post is from me :blush:- it's just great to be able to offload on here. And so exciting to see all the bfps coming through! :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

If my temp stays the same or even goes up a teeny bit tomorrow, FF will confirm ov happened on Sunday, as I thought. Phew!

My temp is quite likely to go up...I found out today I've been using the thermometer wrong and not waiting for the beeps :dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

:dohh: tell them what you have been doing :rofl: :rofl:

Sorry I only really know Katie - I seen that she was here and I wondering if she was telling you guys about the thermometer!! I just think it's hilarious... But Katie probo doesn't...

Congrats to all the :bfp: on this thread and lots of :dust: and :hug: for those still going through this TTC malarchy!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi firstbaby 25 welcome and thanks for the congrats how long have u been trying?
Katie what have u done silly?? Xxx
Lucy I love ur posts they make me laugh and give me something to read! 
Jasmine ur best to start trying when it feels rite for u! I hope the docs can help this time xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: jacks mummy - I think I stopped by this thread on one occassion before. I am in my third month of trying and I see that was lucky for you :thumbup: in fact the last time I came on this thread you and I were the same DPO but I have been having a longer cycle this time! Have you been POAS loads? I think I will when I get my :bfp: after so many :bfn: you wouldn't believe it... I have my digi's at the ready!

Katie hasn't been waiting for the beeps!! Her temps are wrong and it's very likely she ovlated sunday :happydance: but i thought it funny that she has been all :shrug: :shrug: and then someone was like 'have you waited for the beeps' and she's all like 'NO'


----------



## Jennjenn

Lucy Lu - here is my chart at FF. It changed back to day 15 this morning when I entered my temp. :shrug: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3225dd/rss8064

Glad you finally got your +OPK - I'm trying to use preseed, but with all my EWCM it's like a tidal wave down there plus DH doesn't like it to slippery. We only got to use it once :wacko:

*Shinona - congrats on the BFP - It's so wonderful to hear everyone's success! It gives me hope that my time is coming! * 

Is anyone trying for a specific sex? I already have 2 girls and so I would love a little boy. Therefore I don't let DH spill the beans until I actually get the +OPK - trying to time those :spermy: close to ovulation...Since i've been TTC for 4 mos, I'm getting impatient and just want that BFP. My DH's best friends both have sons, so i know he has a strong desire for it as well!


----------



## katiekittykat

firstbaby25 said:


> :hi: jacks mummy - I think I stopped by this thread on one occassion before. I am in my third month of trying and I see that was lucky for you :thumbup: in fact the last time I came on this thread you and I were the same DPO but I have been having a longer cycle this time! Have you been POAS loads? I think I will when I get my :bfp: after so many :bfn: you wouldn't believe it... I have my digi's at the ready!
> 
> Katie hasn't been waiting for the beeps!! Her temps are wrong and it's very likely she ovlated sunday :happydance: but i thought it funny that she has been all :shrug: :shrug: and then someone was like 'have you waited for the beeps' and she's all like 'NO'

Jaynie have you just been round the entire website telling people? :rofl: At least I can laugh about it....:dohh:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ha katie :haha: it is funny though! I really am chuckling, but for you it's a bit if you don't laugh you will cry!


----------



## katiekittykat

You're quite right..it is funny. :haha: OH has had a good laugh as well. He's always on about how someone so academically 'intelligent' (I studied Law too) can be so thick!


----------



## Jennjenn

At least you know your temp would of been higher and not lower...so if you were always ending early your trend would still be the same - just maybe up a few tenth of degrees! Don't worry too much - we all are just too excited and impatient!

:dohh:


----------



## jacks mummy

Jen jen I would love this baby to be a girl if I'm honest but I'll be happy either way x


----------



## firstbaby25

:rofl: yeah me and my OH have a saying about me and he'll say 'what are ya?' :haha: and the answer is 'ficker than a fick dog!' Dunno why that's funny just gets me everytime :rofl:

did you really? I never knew... Where etc etc?! Horrible isn't it?


----------



## katiekittykat

I did - at Manchester. I graduated in 1999, got a training contract in London, did my LPC also in London, and then decided I wanted to be an estate agent instead :haha: I did go back to the legal profession for a bit - into conveyancing natch - but I'm more of an out and about kinda gal.

How come you never fancied carrying it on? My best mate from sixth form went to Lancaster and I used to visit her all the time. She lived in Bowland Tower in her first year.


----------



## firstbaby25

I lived in Grizedale! I know Bowland though, not so great now but was new like 20 years ago! I lived in the cheapest halls possible though... Oooh did ya go to Manchester Uni? Or Met? You have a training contract and everything?! I know a girl with a masters in it and an LPC and she can't get one! That's why I never done it, the LPC is sooo expensive (£10,000+) and without a training contract I just ain't paying it. I'm gonna pop some kids and maybe do it later on :haha: kids are more important now :) i'm thinking of training to be an accountant :-=


----------



## katiekittykat

I went to Manchester Uni - my training contract was at Clifford Chance and I hated it! Loved living in London though....

Accountancy is a brilliant thing to get into. My colleague's girlfriend does it and she earns a fortune!! I think it's the kind of thing you can study for at home as well, so dead good if you've got kids.


----------



## firstbaby25

I know! You can do it from home! I kinda want something that fits in with all of us now. I'm lucky to have met adam... He wants to go on his own eventually so I could save us a fortune with a qualification in accountancy... 

I have worked in London - I did also love it but the job wasn't that great! Get you, contracts are sooo hard to come by these days only 1/4 get them...


----------



## katiekittykat

firstbaby25 said:


> I know! You can do it from home! I kinda want something that fits in with all of us now. I'm lucky to have met adam... He wants to go on his own eventually so I could save us a fortune with a qualification in accountancy...
> 
> I have worked in London - I did also love it but the job wasn't that great! Get you, contracts are sooo hard to come by these days only 1/4 get them...

My dad still hasn't recovered from the shock of me giving it up :rofl: What did you do in London? Whereabouts did you live? I had a flat on City Road, not far from Angel tube. I loved it at the time, but I don't think I could cope with it now!


----------



## firstbaby25

I was a bid writer so I bid for money like public funds and lottery funds to support charities that wanted to start new projects etc... I like the actual job just not my boss. I was in barnet - last stop on the northern line! I bet your pa is shocked it's sooo expensive and time consuming! I'm off out now - the OH has promised me a nice night :thumbup: i'll check in on my phone later!


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> Very true Lucy
> But oh well just dont think were ready yet. Not that Im using anything to prevent so I suppose my offical status would be NTNP at the mo.

Exactly like me! Still waiting on the arrival of AF so we can start trying again :) 

Can't believe the amount of BFPs on here, hoping some of your good luck rubs off on me! Sounding good Jacks as well on the darker line.

Well done Shi as well, sending lots fo positive sticky vibes, which would sound well dodgy if not on this forum :D

xxx


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> I love your tickers Stacey x

Me too! :)


----------



## shinona

jacks mummy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I had a feeling u were!! U will walk around in a foggy haze all day but tmoro u will be a lot calmer but it still dosnt feel real to me and my ic was quite abit darker this morning! :cloud9: congrats again me and u are sooo close together my due date will be 1st october. When was the 1st day of ur last period? Xxx congrats again xxxX

I still can't believe it either. I hardly got anything done at work today. I poas when I got home tonight and got another dark line. I have a CB digi to do tomorrow morning. 

I'm not sure on exact date. I got af on 19 December, which was 3 days early but it only lasted a couple of days. I then had another much heavier af on 28 December, which again lasted 3 days. I'm not sure if it was a chemical or what was going on. I am almost certain I ovulated on 7 January. From day of 2nd af I'm due on 4 October (dh's birthday) but going by ovulation date it would be 30 September (our anniversary!!) We are very close though - and with number 2 after a boy! I too would really love a little girl but would be delighted with another boy too.

Thanks to everyone for all the lovely congratulations.

xx

PS Katie and Jaynie, I am a lawyer too! We should call this the ttc a legal eaglet thread!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

:haha: I like it Shinona!!


----------



## firstbaby25

katiekittykat said:


> :haha: I like it Shinona!!

:haha: I concur!!


----------



## firstbaby25

Congratulations btw shinona :happydance:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jennjenn said:


> Lucy Lu - here is my chart at FF. It changed back to day 15 this morning when I entered my temp. :shrug: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3225dd/rss8064
> 
> Glad you finally got your +OPK - I'm trying to use preseed, but with all my EWCM it's like a tidal wave down there plus DH doesn't like it to slippery. We only got to use it once :wacko:
> 
> *Shinona - congrats on the BFP - It's so wonderful to hear everyone's success! It gives me hope that my time is coming! *
> 
> Is anyone trying for a specific sex? I already have 2 girls and so I would love a little boy. Therefore I don't let DH spill the beans until I actually get the +OPK - trying to time those :spermy: close to ovulation...Since i've been TTC for 4 mos, I'm getting impatient and just want that BFP. My DH's best friends both have sons, so i know he has a strong desire for it as well!

Thanks JennJenn....good to hear FF agrees with your opk now. We are the opposite to you - we have a little boy, so I would love a daughter this time if I'm honest :blush:, I've always imagined having a daughter for as long as I can remember so will be sad if we never get to have one, but lately the thought of holding another tiny baby boy in my arms is making me tearful with joy to think of it :cloud9:. I am so clucky! :haha:. There are so many boys in our family as well, to be honest, I can't imagine us not having another boy. I did read about shettles but am too bloody impatient to try it, esp. trying for a girl. It's not been long, as this is only our third cycle, but I figured if I can't get pregnant so far having sex right up to ovulation, how would I ever get pregnant if we stop 3-4 days before ovulation each month! :dohh:

Lots of blue baby dust to you hun! Sounds like you have some good EWCM and don't need the pre-seed x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Well I am still surging! - I've had +opks for 24 hrs now, they're usually negative again way before that. If anything they keep getting darker and darker this month everytime I test! And I have so much EWCM still :blush: that I don't think I could have ovulated quite yet - so have put my ticker back a day! Don't think we will bother with the pre-seed tonight - otherwise I reckon those spermies are gonna drown!

:wave: Firstbaby! Aw poor Katie! - at least you know now hun x


----------



## firstbaby25

Lucy lu :hi: get too it :sex: :sex: :wohoo: :yipee: 

This is my third month trying too :)


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ooh just had a nosey at your chart first baby - it looks really good - I had a second rise in temps like that when we conceived our little boy. Lets hope yours stays up and you get that bfp. When are you planning to test? xx


----------



## firstbaby25

It does look good... But I only seem to get really promising symptoms and then let down... So I'm gonna see how it works out like you say fingers crossed it's a good thing... 

I've been obsessing with the pregnancy charts on FF :haha:


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh sorry I got a ton of hpt's so I might give in to my urge to test if my temps stay up like that on Friday... Even though it's early anything goes with ttc and that dip at 4dpo could be good :shrug: I am getting period type cramps though and I did last cycle and started spotting at 8po so I'm all :shrug: :grr: with ttc!


----------



## firstbaby25

You gonna dtd in light of +opk and ewcm??


----------



## Lucy Lu

Yep definitely but he is watching his fave programme at the moment and not to be disturbed LOL!

I've been getting EWCM on and off since saturday this cycle - I NEVER get this much and for so long, but I've been drinking soooo much water this cycle in an attempt to increase my EWCM! - so we have been getting in lots of bd'ing... lets hope there is an army of spermies camped out up there waiting for that egg.

Hope I didn't raise your hopes about the temps unhelpfully firstbaby - I know the second rise in temps doesn't obviously always mean pregnancy, but it's a good sign isn't it. We had a 5 DPO dip with our son too! Good luck and lots of baby dust to you! Keep us posted x


----------



## jacks mummy

Lucy I had lots of :sex: this month aswell started as soon as af stopped. I also read on a diff thread to try different positions all month as that helped them get there bfp, so we did it every which way possible and I got my bfp so maybe try something abit different I did a lot on top this month I'd always thought that would be bad with gravity and all that but something defo worked for me this month, good luck!! Xxx


----------



## mmdrago

jacks mummy said:


> Lucy I had lots of :sex: this month aswell started as soon as af stopped. I also read on a diff thread to try different positions all month as that helped them get there bfp, so we did it every which way possible and I got my bfp so maybe try something abit different I did a lot on top this month I'd always thought that would be bad with gravity and all that but something defo worked for me this month, good luck!! Xxx

Uhmm I did on top this time too LOL! :blush: Guess that's the trick!

I am losing my mind over here... still never called me with results from my blood test on Monday. *sigh* I called & they left a message with the nurse but no one ever called me back. :( If I don't get a call tomorrow I'm gonna be one crazy chick!


----------



## KB38

Lucy Lu said:


> KB38 - that's cool, we can wait it out together! How are you doing after all the stress from the last few weeks? Did you have to get evacuated in the end? Are you back at home now?

Thanks Lucy Lu. I hope you're getting lots of BD'ing in!!! We were very, very lucky and didn't end up being evacuated. It has, however, been so very sad with so many of our friends losing everything they have and now there's the possibility that there will be problems with their insurance too. Other than that I'm ok, 5DPO today if I believe my revised FF. Still no real symptoms other than being really, really grumpy, increased creamy CM and having a headache (probably from being grumpy). OH has threatened to pull out of TTC next month if I don't snap out if it which is a bit mean but gives you an indication of how out of sorts I've been. I also know he doesn't really mean it as he wants a baby as much as me.

I've decided not to test until this time next week. I am normally a POAS addict and I keep thinking about Jacks Mummy / mmdrago's BFP @ about 9DPO so we'll see how I go!!!

Any news yet mmdrago??? Don't stress. It is mostly out of your hands now. I wish I could take my own advice :winkwink:

Oh and guess what girls, I am a lawyer too!!!


----------



## firstbaby25

This thread has attracted lots of lawyers... 

KB38 :hugs: I know this ttc stuff is all consuming like I am supposed to be looking for work but i literally sign in here and obsess about my chart :hugs: that is mean for your husband to say that! I think they try all that they know to drag us out of that frame of mind. I think jacksmummy and mmdrago are lucky to get :bfp:s so early... I am 8dpo and trying to hold out til at least Monday... Are you in Aus?


----------



## firstbaby25

PS mmdrago I would be marching myself to the doctors and refusing to leave until someone gave me some answers!!


----------



## shinona

Another lawyer!!! :haha: Does it say something that we've been attracted to the thread called the madhouse???

Mmdrago, I hope you find out about your test soon. That must be driving you mental.

Well, I've had an odd morning. I did my CB digi this morning and it came back as pregnant 2 - 3 weeks, which is about right although I think I ovulated 13 days ago so maybe it's put me a bit further on. However, and sorry for tmi, I then had a small amount of red blood when I wiped after having a poo. I went to the loo again just before I left the house and it was there again but looking browner. I am so worried and have been praying the whole way to work. I'm terrified to go to the loo again. I never had any bleeding at all with ds and I know it can happen and things are OK but it is scaring the life out of me. I want this little one so much already.

I have some cramps but have been having them since last week. My boobs aren't sore at all and I remember having the sorest boobs with ds although I can't remember when that started.

Please keep everything crossed for me. 

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

FX'd Shinona :dust: for you too! I know it's horrible early pregnancy isn't it. Could be a breakthrough bleed, some people bleed when :af: is due don't they? 

I think that clearblue digi's have a disclaimer on the back about how it gives you 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' based on a 28 day cycle... So it's wrong for anyone that doesn't have one!!


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: Shinona, you poor love. Hope it's all ok. Try not to panic :flower:

KB38 - wow sounds like your friends have been through it the last few weeks. Know what you mean about OH - I know mine wants this as much as I do but he thinks he's hilarious telling me I am barren because we haven't conceived yet :dohh:. I told him it is because his spermies are old and grey now LOL!

Jacksmummy/MMdrago - how are you and little beans doing? Try not to worry mmdrago - looked like you had a nice strong line the other day. Did you use your last frer yet?

I feel left out now ladies on the job front - :bike: - by the way, that is me on my bike going off to retrain as a lawyer! :haha:

Well, I think we have seriously overdone it on the TTC front. I was a bit uncomfortable the other day, like a bladder infection was coming on, but I just drank lots, carried on bd'ing and it seemed to pass.... anyways this morning I woke up stinging like mad, and everytime I pee, it is faintly red :blush:. It's definitely in my pee, not my CM. Bit worried now, I have never bled with a bladder infection. Hope I haven't done any damage by ignoring it the other day. Going off to dr in half an hr to get checked out.

So no more bd'ing for us tonight :dohh: - I'm thinking I did ovulate yesterday after all anyway, as (and I know I said I had chucked my thermometer out, but... :blush:) my temp is really high this morning - like the same as my post-ovulation temps whenever I've randomly checked during the previous two cycles. Weird thing is I am still getting +opk this morning! What is going on????!!! The LH looks like it's taking ages to dissipate from my pee - wonder if it is to do with me having a bladder infection????...

...One of these days I will stop second guessing... and stop sending you all to sleep with my rambling :sleep:

Ooh, just noticed it is my 1000th post as well! Does that make me a chat happy B&B member! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

PS I am stalking your chart now first baby - do you usually get that kind of pattern? It looks perfect - your temp went up again today!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## KB38

firstbaby25 said:


> Are you in Aus?

 I am. We live in Brisbane. 

Good luck Lucy Lu and Shinona, let us know how you both go at the drs. I hope its nothing significant. :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

FX for you Shinona :dust:

My temp went down again today :nope: I did it properly and everything! God knows what's going on this cycle. I've got a doctors appointment on Monday.

Hope you're OK Lucy Lu and you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well Im having a miserable moment but Victoria Beckham being pregnant and TV talking about it is really annoying me. Its been a running joke in my life that Im always pregnant when she is all 3 of my kids are the same ages as her 3. 

When I thought I might be pregnant with my daughter I jokingly said to my friends that I couldnt be pregnant because Beckhams werent pregnant...the following week they announced they were pregnant so I did a test and I was too. I know bit weird 

But this time friends have started say well the beckhams are pregnant again so it will be your turn soon..... only VB is due in summer and Baby Pip would have been born in Summer so looks like I was still following the tradition only this time I havent got the baby ... and I know sounding bitter but everytime I see her baby or here about it in the news but its just a painful reminder

I know im sounding looney


----------



## katiekittykat

Jasmine_rose said:


> well Im having a miserable moment but Victoria Beckham being pregnant and TV talking about it is really annoying me. Its been a running joke in my life that Im always pregnant when she is all 3 of my kids are the same ages as her 3.
> 
> When I thought I might be pregnant with my daughter I jokingly said to my friends that I couldnt be pregnant because Beckhams werent pregnant...the following week they announced they were pregnant so I did a test and I was too. I know bit weird
> 
> But this time friends have started say well the beckhams are pregnant again so it will be your turn soon..... only VB is due in summer and Baby Pip would have been born in Summer so looks like I was still following the tradition only this time I havent got the baby ... and I know sounding bitter but everytime I see her baby or here about it in the news but its just a painful reminder
> 
> I know im sounding looney

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jasmine_rose said:


> well Im having a miserable moment but Victoria Beckham being pregnant and TV talking about it is really annoying me. Its been a running joke in my life that Im always pregnant when she is all 3 of my kids are the same ages as her 3.
> 
> When I thought I might be pregnant with my daughter I jokingly said to my friends that I couldnt be pregnant because Beckhams werent pregnant...the following week they announced they were pregnant so I did a test and I was too. I know bit weird
> 
> But this time friends have started say well the beckhams are pregnant again so it will be your turn soon..... only VB is due in summer and Baby Pip would have been born in Summer so looks like I was still following the tradition only this time I havent got the baby ... and I know sounding bitter but everytime I see her baby or here about it in the news but its just a painful reminder
> 
> I know im sounding looney

U don't sound loony at all hun - :hugs:. Must be so hard to have friends make what they think is an innocent joke about it, not knowing what you have gone thru x


----------



## Lucy Lu

katiekittykat said:


> FX for you Shinona :dust:
> 
> My temp went down again today :nope: I did it properly and everything! God knows what's going on this cycle. I've got a doctors appointment on Monday.
> 
> Hope you're OK Lucy Lu and you feel better soon :hugs:

Thanks Katie - I've got some antibiotics now - dr prescribed a pregnancy safe one just in case - here's hoping hey?! He asked if I was on the pill first :haha: and I said 'no we are trying for a baby' - feels so weird to say it out loud to someone else. Really hope I ovulated yesterday and not today anyway as I'm way too uncomfortable to do anything tonight! :dohh: - opk has finally gone negative again just now anyway so who knows...

:hugs: to you too hun, hope the dr can shed some light on it x


----------



## mmdrago

Wow it must be a crazy time of the month, there is lots of action on here now! Good luck to everyone waiting lots of :dust: We need some sort of chart to keep track of everyone's status or something!

Jasmine it's not looney... I had similar feelings (though not about the Beckhams) last cycle and never thought I would get right again. Every little thing was a reminder even if I tried so hard to put it out of my mind and keep busy with other things!

It's still early morning here and I'm hoping I get a call when the office opens. If not, I don't know what I'm going to do. I kind of feel silly for being upset it's only been 3 days I don't want them to label me as pushy and bitchy haha! It's just that I know the tests get results in an hour or so, at least that same day. And I got mine done Mon first thing in the morning, and now it's Thursday!


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> Thanks Katie - I've got some antibiotics now - dr prescribed a pregnancy safe one just in case - here's hoping hey?! He asked if I was on the pill first :haha: and I said 'no we are trying for a baby' - feels so weird to say it out loud to someone else. Really hope I ovulated yesterday and not today anyway as I'm way too uncomfortable to do anything tonight! :dohh: - opk has finally gone negative again just now anyway so who knows...
> 
> :hugs: to you too hun, hope the dr can shed some light on it x

Eek sorry about your UTI! I had one right before DH and I got married when I moved here & was between insurances. *TMI ALERT* It was so gross when I went pee I would get not only blood but tiny clumps of clotted blood & tissue. Thankfully I had some antibiotics still so didn't have to fork over the money without insurance!

Glad you got some meds :) Didn't want to see you dampen your happiness with some pesky kidney infection or worse! Oh and I know what you mean about saying "trying to have a baby" out loud. LOL. It's strange! Sort of like saying "my husband" out loud for the first few months! :haha:


----------



## Lucy Lu

mmdrago said:


> Eek sorry about your UTI! I had one right before DH and I got married when I moved here & was between insurances. *TMI ALERT* It was so gross when I went pee I would get not only blood but tiny clumps of clotted blood & tissue. Thankfully I had some antibiotics still so didn't have to fork over the money without insurance!
> 
> Glad you got some meds :) Didn't want to see you dampen your happiness with some pesky kidney infection or worse! Oh and I know what you mean about saying "trying to have a baby" out loud. LOL. It's strange! Sort of like saying "my husband" out loud for the first few months! :haha:

Thanks hun - you poor thing - TMI again sorry but mine was just brown coloured in the tissue, so nothing half as bad as that - just very stingy. It feels normal again now tho - tell me I am being stupid, but I'm now worrying taking antibiotics could stop an embryo implanting, and that I should just go and buy loads of cranberry juice and clear it naturally.... I know it developing into a kidney infection would be a lot worse than not falling pregnant this month so I need to snap out of it and take the blooming medicine.... d'oh! :dohh: I am so sick of overthinking everything - my head hurts. Why did this have to happen this week?! - oh yes I know because I am a nutter and should have been peeing after bd'ing and not holding my pee in trying to get +opks! I've reached new heights of loony-dum this week.

Have you chased the dr's yet about your test? I would chase them - they can't get snotty with you if you just ask politely if it came in and someone forgot to call you. Good luck hun x


----------



## Lucy Lu

P.S. You are not doing a law degree are you by any chance mmdrago? :rofl:


----------



## mmdrago

Haha nope! I am going for nursing, although I did look into nurse attorney & it looked interesting ;) I'm sure DH would blow his top "Oh hunny, I think I'm going to do a few more years of school instead of starting work" :haha:

I called them during lunch yesterday and took a message for the nurse who never called me back,. I am really praying they call this am so I don't have to call again and be snotty.

It's understandable to be nervous about taking meds while pregnant, esp during the early weeks. There are some safe ones and some that aren't. https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/antibiotics-and-pregnancy/AN01145
You told your dr and they prescribed preg-safe one, so breathe easy!


----------



## Jennjenn

FirstBaby 25 or anyone else who's a pro at BBT - can you look at my FF chart and tell me what you think? My post ovulation temps are like a roller coaster...not sure if it means anything. Plus the damn program changed my ovulation date *AGAIN* from CD15 to CD13...FF has been changing it back and forth the last 3 days.

Here's my link https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3225dd/rss8064

This month I slept in 3 days in a row b/c we had a holiday on Monday...


----------



## Jennjenn

I did have a blood test this morning - testing my progesterone level to see if it is adequate...anxiously awaiting results!


----------



## firstbaby25

:hi: jennjenn i've only been charting this month! I am no pro, I have seen pregnancy charts with erratic temp like that! Don't worry about FF it has changed my O day three times too, I had a bit of a mad cycle... I think your chart looks 'normal' in the sense that there is no normal with charting lol. :hugs: I hope you are ok and that the tests are fine, even if not hormonal issues are easy to treat aren't they... :hug: to you!

I think I had my first evap today :cry: i'm 8dpo and looked at my test just (from this morning) and I see a faint faint line! It could be pink/grey/not there so I am trying to stay level headed! Plus I have like, NO symptoms...


----------



## Jennjenn

FB25 - I have sworn off early testing as it causes me gorge myself with crappy food evertime it is negative. With so many :bfp: in this thread I am hoping my time will come.

This is my thrid month BBT since prior to that I was spending $$$ every month on pregnancy tests (and not the cheap ones). I need to buy the IC, since I need to buy a birthday gift from amazon anyway...Might be too much temptation though :wacko:

:dust:

Hope it hits you this month!


----------



## firstbaby25

where are you? The states?

I go to an ebay shop and I get opk's and HPT's by the 20's for £3 - so that lasts me two months! It's not so bad. I have met great people on here and one of them - my friend has sent me a FREE Clear Blue Fertility Monitor & 30 sticks... How good is that? So if this isn't my month I am armed :gun: :gun: :ninja: :ninja: I will get that :bfp:


----------



## katiekittykat

Wow! A Free CBFM!! That's brilliant - there are some amazing people on this forum....I've had a load of free OPKs and a bottle of Agnus Castus. x


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeppers - in "Big D" Dallas. I honestly thought it would happen in a snap so i didn't bother with any of the OPKs...And then when the HPTs were negative, I was like that can't be right, I should be pregnant...so I would go out and buy more. 

I've been pregnant 3 times (one MC at 6 weeks) and each time it happened the 1st month we tried BUT now I'm *OLD* and it's not easy :brat: I shouldn't have waited this long to try for the boy...

Oh well DH is having fun b/c he says it's all I want to do...:blush:


----------



## Jennjenn

katiekittykat said:


> Wow! A Free CBFM!! That's brilliant - there are some amazing people on this forum....I've had a load of free OPKs and a bottle of Agnus Castus. x

What is Agnus Castus? :shrug:


----------



## katiekittykat

Jennjenn said:


> katiekittykat said:
> 
> 
> Wow! A Free CBFM!! That's brilliant - there are some amazing people on this forum....I've had a load of free OPKs and a bottle of Agnus Castus. x
> 
> What is Agnus Castus? :shrug:Click to expand...

It's a supplement that helps stimulate the ovaries and regulate cycles. I'm trying to jump start my cycle into a bit of action lol. You might have heard it called Vitex, or chasteberry :shrug:


----------



## mmdrago

Jennjenn said:


> FirstBaby 25 or anyone else who's a pro at BBT - can you look at my FF chart and tell me what you think? My post ovulation temps are like a roller coaster...not sure if it means anything. Plus the damn program changed my ovulation date *AGAIN* from CD15 to CD13...FF has been changing it back and forth the last 3 days.
> 
> Here's my link https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3225dd/rss8064
> 
> This month I slept in 3 days in a row b/c we had a holiday on Monday...

Cycle looks pretty normal to me.. you might have the gradual temp rise that some people get instead of the sudden one for luteal phase. Day 7 could even be possible implantation dip!


----------



## mmdrago

Got my results today from my blood test on Monday! The number was 532 (20 DPO) so lookin good!! Doctor wasn't in today so I dunno if they're going to have me do more tests or make an appointment. Either way, I'm excited!


----------



## Jennjenn

Just saw your post - congrats on the HIGH number! Sounds like you are in for the long haul...:yipee: 

Yeah - I've had those dips ever since I've started BBT...just not getting the BFP :nope:

I had my progesterone test today to see if that may be the problem...


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how r u all? Well iv decided never to leave it this long to read up on the thread so much to read up on so forgive me if I miss anything out :haha: 
Jasmine I'm so sorry darling I don't think ur loony at all ttc and mc can make u feel all sorts of emotions! Please just keep strong it will be ur turn soon and maybe u mite get a tiny little surprise ntnp :hugs: :hugs: x
Mmdrago ur number sound great!!! I don't think this baba is going anywhere! X
Lucy sorry about ur uti I've had bad ones before and they HURT poor u but don't worrie about the anti biotics as my SIL has a long running uti and she was on a year supply of pregnancy safe ones while ttc and for the first 6 month of pregnancy and she has a lovely little boy now. X 
Shinona I'm sure it was nothing to worry about darling but me telling u not to worry isn't going to stop u so all I can say is if u need anything at all I'll be here for u! And so will everyone on here! :hugs: :hugs: x
Kb38 I'm glad u managed to stay home and I'm sorry about ur friends!! I hope u get a nice surprise when u test :) good luck! X
Jenjen good luck with ur tests hun fingers crossed everything is ok :hugs: :hugs: x
Katie how are ur temps today? Hope the doc can help u!!! If not I'll come and have a word with him/her cos what ur going thru is just not fair and they need to help u ASAP!!! Good luck :hugs: :hugs: x

Well for me af should be due today or tmoro but my ic's keep getting darker so I'm thinking I may not see af :haha: well I've got my fingers crossed tight that my little bean is snug as a bug in a rug lol in there!! Because I already love it so much!! I've got some serious trapped wind LOL :blush: its awful my mum says it will be down to the hormone shift my body is going thru, and my boobs are starting to hurt a lot more now also feel very sick on a morning but I'm glad I'm feeling all this cos it just reminds me that my bean is still there! I'm taking a cb digi tmoro so I'll let u guys no what it says ( I'm abit nervous tbh) so scared of seeing 'NOT PREGNANT' I think even tho every test I've done since 9dpo is a +ive. Anyway I'm even more of a crazy ladie than before now lol anyway I'll stop going on and on and on lol hope everyone is good xxxx


----------



## firstbaby25

mmdrago said:


> Got my results today from my blood test on Monday! The number was 532 (20 DPO) so lookin good!! Doctor wasn't in today so I dunno if they're going to have me do more tests or make an appointment. Either way, I'm excited!

:cloud9: :clou9: CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: :yipee: dems da numbers you want!! You are preggo, for sheez!!!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw jacksmummy and mmdrago :hugs: - so chuffed all is going well for you both - those little beanies both sound there to stay :cloud9:. :rofl: on your wind jacksmummy - pregnancy is so elegant! :haha:

When do you get your result back from the progesterone test jennjenn? Hope yours levels are all ok :thumbup:

OH has finally joined my bonkers 'I must get pregnant now' state of mind - we were sitting watching tv last night and he suddenly goes 'so when am I going to :blush: take you upstairs again tonight to make sure we've conceived this month?' - I have amended that slightly to make it sound a lot cleaner than how he said it as well :blush: :haha: - you get the gist! The stinging had gone down loads by then so we dtd one last time to make sure we've done all we can! :blush:. I'm feeling a real sense of calm today because for a small window of time, there's nothing we can do either to try to get pregnant or to confirm it by peeing on stick! - so normal life resumes...albeit only for the grand total of probably 5 days!...So I took our little boy off to toddler group this morning and will be getting in some real quality time playing with him. I am so distracted at the moment, I feel a bit guilty I am missing things he is doing.


----------



## shinona

Mmdrago, that's good news - at last!! Really pleased for you.

Thanks everyone for kind words. Unfortunately still bleeding and it seems heavier so I don't think this is going to be my month after all. Going to the doctor this afternoon although I know that there's nothing they can do if it's not meant to be. I am totally gutted though and keep bursting into tears at random moments. Hpt was still positive last night but I couldn't bring myself to do one today.

Sorry to bring you all down.

xx


----------



## firstbaby25

:hug: :hugs: shinona... I hope you are ok and that it stops... If not you know where everyone is and this is a good place to be :kiss:


----------



## mmdrago

shinona I am so sorry to hear what's going on. I hope that you go in and everything will be OK. I know it's rough to try and be positive, the thoughts are still floating around me from last cycle. :hugs: I think that uncertainty might be one of the worst feelings in the world.


Thanks everyone for the well wishes and congrats! I am being a little more hopeful every day.


----------



## Lucy Lu

shinona said:


> Thanks everyone for kind words. Unfortunately still bleeding and it seems heavier so I don't think this is going to be my month after all. Going to the doctor this afternoon although I know that there's nothing they can do if it's not meant to be. I am totally gutted though and keep bursting into tears at random moments. Hpt was still positive last night but I couldn't bring myself to do one today.
> 
> Sorry to bring you all down.
> 
> xx

Don't apologise hun :hugs: - so sorry you are having to go through this. Like the others have said, we are all here for you :kiss: Let us know how you get on at the dr's. I am crossing all my fingers and toes that the bleeding will stop - take care hun xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh shinona I am so sorry hun!! Don't u apologise at all! All I can say is what everyone else has said I hope it stops and everything is fine but if not we are all here for u :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

jacks mummy said:


> Oh shinona I am so sorry hun!! Don't u apologise at all! All I can say is what everyone else has said I hope it stops and everything is fine but if not we are all here for u :hugs: :hugs: xxx

Love the picture!!!! Congrats:headspin:


----------



## Jennjenn

My progesterone level came back at 26.9 which is good, so I am very happy about that. Since that doesn't seem to be the issue, I'll just let time take it's course and hope for that :bfp:

Shinoa - never apologize for how you feel...I know how hard it is to move on so just take it one day at a time. :thumbup:


----------



## firstbaby25

Jennjenn that's really good news, least it puts your mind at rest :thumbup: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## shinona

You're all so lovely! I went to the doctor and she was just so lovely to me too and was very sympathetic. As expected there is nothing that they can do. I just have to hope it stops soon and I'll then test again next Friday. I kind of expect it to be over though. I've cried a lot already but my darling boy has helped to take my mind off it - amazing what the hug and kiss of an 18 month old can achieve. 

xx


----------



## Jennjenn

firstbaby25 said:


> Jennjenn that's really good news, least it puts your mind at rest :thumbup: :happydance: :wohoo:


Exactly - it's one less thing to obsess over. Most likely it's my old eggs and so it'll take time for a good one to fertilize and stick. :happydance: So I am happy about that!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

So sorry Shinona many of us have been there so lots of hugs being sent your way. Its the cruelist feeling in the world and it really isnt fair. x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Had a hard evening tonight...my friend told me shes pregnant due in May Im made up for her and looking forward to her baby girl ...thats 4 of my friends from my wedding that are all due to have bundles of joy between May and June... but I have a bad case of green eyed monster :( which is making me feel like a bad friend... just have to concentrate on planning them all baby showers... then maybe it will fade x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi, shinona I'm really sorry hun I just really hope the bleeding stops darling! :hugs: its been my worse fear since finding out and I cannot imagine how u must be feeling. But like jasmine said there are a few ladies on here that it has happend to in the last 2month so they really no what ur going thru! Good luck sweetie! And let us no what happens :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:
Jasmine I'm really sorry for what your going thru aswell! Its lovely ur friends are pregnant but awful the situation you in and I no I would feel just like u!! I hope u feel better soon! :hugs: 
Jenjen glad ur test came back good! X
Anyway ladies as u may of seen I've taken a clearblue digi I took it yesterday at about 5pm and it showed,'pregnant 2-3' which I was quite shocked at I was expecting 1-2 so I was very happy! And I don't want to make anyone feel like I'm gloating or rubbing salt in the wound so just let me no if u want me to shut up I no mc is hard and I don't want to make it anymore difficult! Xxx


----------



## shinona

No need to shut up about it, Jacksmummy! That is lovely news and I am so pleased for you.

xx


----------



## KB38

I agree Shinona, I am very happy for you Jack's Mummy and for mmdrago and love hearing how both of you are going. I hope you're ok too Shinona. I know words won't help but I am thinking of you (and you too Jasmine Rose. I know exactly what you mean. My next door neighbour just brought home her brand new baby girl. She already has two gorgeous children and, as much as I adored meeting no 3, I couldn't help but think about how much I wish it was me). 

Speaking of which I'm 9DPO tomorrow and still in two minds about testing early. My FF chart is completely unremarkable and I am still symptom-less. Despite that, I am still carrying a glimmer of hope. I almost caved tonight when I opened the bathroom cupboard and my eyes were immediately drawn to the FRER. The suspense is killing me but I don't know if I could deal with a BFN at the moment. On the upside, one of my furry kids is sitting with his head on my knee as if to say 'what's the big deal'........


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 said:


> I agree Shinona, I am very happy for you Jack's Mummy and for mmdrago and love hearing how both of you are going. I hope you're ok too Shinona. I know words won't help but I am thinking of you (and you too Jasmine Rose. I know exactly what you mean. My next door neighbour just brought home her brand new baby girl. She already has two gorgeous children and, as much as I adored meeting no 3, I couldn't help but think about how much I wish it was me).
> 
> Speaking of which I'm 9DPO tomorrow and still in two minds about testing early. My FF chart is completely unremarkable and I am still symptom-less. Despite that, I am still carrying a glimmer of hope. I almost caved tonight when I opened the bathroom cupboard and my eyes were immediately drawn to the FRER. The suspense is killing me but I don't know if I could deal with a BFN at the moment. On the upside, one of my furry kids is sitting with his head on my knee as if to say 'what's the big deal'........

I'm 10 dpo this morning and my FF chart shows nothing and I feel nothing is going on down there...so I'm just waiting for AF on Wed/Thurs so I can start again. I did have a glass of wine last night just to relax and not be so bitchy to my family...:shrug: I guess that means AF is on the way b/c I am really short tempered today!


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry Shinona :hugs:


----------



## jacks mummy

AF day nearly gone! I'll feel so much better tmoro morning. Also I did an ic just now and the line is nearly as dark as the control line :happydance: hope ur all ok!!! What's everybody doin this weekend iv just got home from work and I'm watching OH play xbox which btw is so fun :nope: I'm looking forward to spending the day with jack and oh tmoro think I may bake some buns with jack xxx


----------



## mmdrago

jennjenn - don't count yourself completely out. I totally lost my marbles this cycle almost headed to the looney bin! I had some BAD anger flashes LOL

jasmine_rose - Sorry to hear about the monster, but I know what you mean. There are SO MANY pregnant girls/celebs right now, and it was just horrible earlier to find out. Then you get the immediate guilt feeling because you know being jealous isn't the proper thing. But you know what, they are entitled to be happy and you are entitled to grieve. Each in their own way. Of course there are limits, esp if you have to deal with them personally and congratulate them through gritted teeth but don't feel bad for having emotions. It just means you truly care.

shinona - keep us updated on how you're doing. praying for you!

jacksmummy - awesome digi! love it!

KB38 - test yet? ;)


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :flower:

Still nothing here at all - can't wait to see the doctor tomorrow! :dohh:


----------



## jacks mummy

Ah girls I'm in such a BAD mood today!! GRR I have no idea y there is no real reason so I'm just putting it down to hormones, I hate feeling like this and being mean I'm trying to snap out of it but I just can't I'm hoping that after a good nites sleep I will feel better! How are u all?! 
Katie I'm sorry about this cycle! Hope the doc can help!!! Let us no how it goes! Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Will do Stacey :hugs: Hope you feel a bit more cheerful tomorrow! :kiss:


----------



## mmdrago

Okay I am officially done with POAS. I have ONE IC left and I'm keeping it just in case I decide to go looney tunes later on and need to make sure I'm still preggo :haha:

Here's what the FRER looked like this am:
https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/5871/frer26dpo.jpg

That sucker is darker than the control now, so I feel good.

TMI alert: DTD last night and I was really nervous as DH isn't exactly the most gentle :blush: Wiped this am and saw a speck of blood and started getting nervous again! I haven't seen anything since but ahhhhh!!

jacksmummy sorry you're having a stressful day. sounds like you need to relax today!

katiekittykat keep us updated!


----------



## Lucy Lu

That's so cool to see mmdrago - what a line! so happy for you hun.

Hope you are feeling a bit better tomorrow JM - must be all those baby hormones winding you up!

Katie - sorry to hear your cycle is still playing up - let us know how you get on at the dr's x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi everyone :wave: I'm feeling a lot better today I'm not moody at all :) but I have got a really bad eye infection :cry: and I don't have time to go to the docs so I'm going to have to go to the chemist do u no if u have got to get pregnancy safe eye drops??? Xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey I just thought I'd let u girls no I spotted kellyw1977 over in first tri and she got pregnant this month aswell :) xx


----------



## KB38

mmdrago said:


> KB38 - test yet? ;)

 I did yesterday at 9DPO - BFN. Have decided not to test again this month and focus instead on next month! Bring on a February BFP!!! Thanks for asking mmdrago!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

wow congrats to Kelly .... its all happening :) 

Glad your all doing ok 

Im still waiting for AF CD 48 ..... how annoying even if I wanted to try Im still stuck waiting for AF its so grrrr :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Allergies have been bothering me for the last 24 hours...in fact I've had really bad allergies since TTC - itchy eyes, sneezing, runny nose, sinus headaches, plugged ears - usually comes on for a couple of days and then disappears for a couple of weeks. I'm taking Claritin b/c it is an approved drug if you are pregnant. Anyone know if allergies can cause problems while TTC?

I know a shot in the dark!:coffee:


----------



## Jennjenn

So I am going to respond to my own post - Clairitin does cause issues...I had to google antihistamine and fertility. So I guess I'll have to stop using it all together and just stick with Tylenol and my netty pot.


----------



## firstbaby25

Jenn I just read this! Anti histamine does decrease your chances of pregnancy - it dries up your cm I think I take benadryll and I had to stop too, to be fair I haven't had much cm since...


----------



## Jennjenn

I haven't really noticed a difference in quantity, but maybe it affects quality too of the CM. I am thinking I can take it until about day 8 of my cycle if I really need it. And then once I ovulate...i think it should be fine. I just don't want to take it during my fertile window. But I'm using pre-seed as well...it did say it helped the man's fertility, so maybe I should give it to my DH...:change:

I'm 12dpo so taking it today should not really hurt, but I'll use it as a last resort for the next couple of months.


----------



## Jennjenn

FB25 - I see you and I are both 12 dpo. Will you do a FRER or any type of test tomorrow or near future? I have no real symptons, so I'll keep my $$ in my pocket book for now. Plus my cycle is schedule to start on Wednesday, so I am pretty certain it's negative.


----------



## firstbaby25

I'm not gonna test unless I get a reason too since I'm due wednesday too that gives me a window of tomorrow for nature to do something and I doubt it. Plus I was spotting today, stopped now but it's probably too late to be ib or anything remotely linked to a :bfp: 

I have conceive plus for next cycle I'm really hoping that by the end of the bottle I have a :bfp: and it proves to be the best £10 I've spent!


----------



## katiekittykat

We've been referred to a fertility specialist!! I didn't think it was that serious just yet - I thought maybe he'd give me Provera - but OH has got to hand in an SA at the lab tomorrow and I'm just waiting for an appointment.

He said due to my age, the amount of time we've been trying (since October), my wonky cycle, and the fact I haven't got any kids, I qualify for treatment under the PCT guidelines!

So although nothing has really happened, something has happened...if that makes sense!


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh katie :hugs: I'm not quite sure if that's a type of good news or a type of bad news (if u no what I mean) its great they took u seriously! But a shame you've got to go thru this at all!! Well I hope they help loads and u get ur bfp sooner rather than later!!!
And girls that are ready to test I didn't really have any symptoms either tbh nothing that made me think oh I'm definitely pregnant! I just like to pee on sticks :rofl: 
Jasmine hope ur af shows up soon!!!! Shout at me if u think I'm being stupid.. But since ur mc have u taken a test? Just to rule out that maybe it was alittle early when u had the scan.. :hugs:
Lucy... How many dpo are u?????? I'm hoping the pre seed has helped u this month!!! Fingers crossed!!! 
Anyway I'm ill :( got a bad cold and an eye infection in BOTH eyes now!! Need to go to the docs asap poor me lol pregnancy wise I've not been sick yet (just feel sick) but my boobs are now that sore I can barley touch them. And **TMI** I'm really constipated :blush: but there is nothing u can really take for that when pregnant so will just have to cope ah well Its just the joys of pregnancy :) hope everyone is well!! Xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hi stacey 

I havent taken a test since the MC but I have had a scan since the MC to check everything was ok and I didnt need any intervention and there was nothing left of the pregnancy. Still no Af but I have polycystic ovarium syndrome so not unusual in the condition for AF to be all over the place although normally for me I have short cycles not long ones. Prob just being pregnant thrown me off track... maybe im going to miss this cycle completely and have a heavy one next month... depends went went on hormone wise after the MC I guess


----------



## Jasmine_rose

This might sound awful but I think Im ready to take Baby Jasmines ticker off. It really helped at first to see it there but since Baby Pip went Im just not sure about it being there I will never forget being pregnant with her ( even though I never knew she was a her) but Im ready to move on morning the loss of two pregnancies is just too much so its time.


----------



## Jennjenn

Well I'm 13 dpo and my cycle should start tomorrow. My temp this morning was at the coverline and my boobs are flat as pancakes.:flower: So I'm pretty sure it's a NO GO for this month. I don't feel like wasting my last FRER.

I just took medicine for my sinus headache b/c I can't function without it. But I'll definitely not take it next week when I'm back in fertility mode...:happydance:

Jasmine - it took me a while to get over my MC. I still remember all the dates- when I conceived, when it happened, the due date, etc. It's not awful in the least, just part of the grieving process. :hugs:

Katie - glad to hear you are moving forward. I hope they can get you in soon and have more definitive answers. It's the not knowing that drives me crazy...:wacko:

Stacey - I thought you had symptons before you got your :BFP: I was going to go back through the posts to see what yours were...


----------



## jacks mummy

I can understand hun! I just read ur new signature and it made me cry alittle :hugs: it must be soooo hard being in ur shoes at the moment but i do believe that u will get pregnant and carry the baby full term and be a fantastic mum all over again! The fear I'm carrying around with me at the moment is crippling and that's the first time I've admitted that on here I worry all the time sometimes I can feel my cm and I'm petrified of going to the toilet incase its blood. So I can't imagine how the prospect of trying again after 2 losses must feel but all I can say is we are all here for u our big virtual worldwide family!! :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

I did have "symptoms" but nothing that screamed PREGNANT I had symptoms every other month aswell so I started to ignore them tbh thinking it was all in my head lol x


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls!

Still waiting for OH to get his finger out and do what he needs to do in a cup.....:coffee:


----------



## jacks mummy

Give him a helping hand :rofl: xx


----------



## mmdrago

Jasmine :hugs: whatever you need to do for yourself is fine. There is no need to justify anything to anyone but we are here for you. I hope that things get back on track for you soon!

Katie I'm (sort of) glad that you are finally getting somewhere. At least now SOMETHING can happen! Good luck on all the tests!

jacksmummy don't worry I still feel like that EVERY TIME I go to the bathroom. It's this little nagging worry inside of me that I will see blood. I have my first appointment on the 2nd and I am hoping that will knock all the fears out of me for good and I try to focus on being happy and excited.

Good luck to those still hopeful and lots of :dust: for those coming up! BFPs for all!!!


----------



## KB38

You girls will both be fine Jacks Mummy and mmdrago, I just know it.

Jennjenn, I don't know how you do it but I wish I had your secret. I've been pretty restrained with testing this month (I've only done 2 @ 9 and 11 DPO) but I couldn't stand the not knowing at all bit! 

My temp has dipped well below the coverline today so that with 2 BFNs pretty much reassures me that I'm out for this month. AF is due tomorrow and I have a really bad back ache today so I guess its on its way. I am pretty disappointed but I'll get over it.

Has anyone heard from LucyLu for a while?


----------



## KB38

katiekittykat said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Still waiting for OH to get his finger out and do what he needs to do in a cup.....:coffee:

Typical boy. We take our temperatures every morning at the same time, pee on sticks and all the rest and he has to do one little thing. Grrrr.... 

I'm trying to get my OH to take Menevit for next month. I figure if I'm taking pre-conception vitamins, he can take the male equivalent. He told me he wasn't going to waste his money so I went and bought them and told him it would be a waste of money if he didn't take them.:winkwink:

I hope you get him there soon. Fingers crossed next month is our month!:hugs:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Thanks girls 

I must say I am scared of conceiving again but Im hoping the gynae will help with drugs and I found out the other week that I have coeliac disease which can left untreated cause MC so Im hoping Ive found a reason behind my losses and with proper diet I can get myself healthy enough to get a sticky one. Im now on a gluten free diet so fingers crossed


----------



## shinona

Hi girls
Just a quick update - bleeding stopped yesterday morning although I had the tiniest amount of red at one point today. I caved and did a hpt this morning and it was positive. I'm trying not to be too optimistic but I'm giving it til Thursday and will do a digi then. If it's still positive I'll get on to the hospital and see about getting in for a scan to see what's going on. I feel calm about it now and am thinking that what will be will be. Please keep on with the finger crossing and prayers. I really appreciate the support.

Katie, I'm glad things are moving on for you.
JennJenn and KB38, you're not out yet - you never know.

Jack's Mum, I remember the feeling with ds that you describe of being very aware of cm and worrying it was blood. 

xx


----------



## mmdrago

shinona I hope that all is well and the bean is fine. I have heard many women say they bled (some a lot) and said it was likely a hematoma or some sorts related to the placenta and the babies ended up just fine. I hope that it your case :) :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

KB - my boobs are my barometer for pregnancy---if they were full, sore or large for longer than 2 days I would be testing. But they are small, flat and droopy...so I already know. Before I found this board - I used 6 FRER in 2 days b/c I swore I was preggies. At work I'd go to the bathroom checking my boobs, holding them, squeezing them - trying to see if that hurt. I stopped at measuring the diameter of my areola but I was tempted!

Shinona - I hope things work out for you and I'll keep my fingers crossed. Thanks for your support as well! But you know I just don't feel it's there.

Jasmine - I've thought about going organic & gluten free...carbs are my enemy so I'm always trying to avoid those. It's just plain healthy all the way around and it sounds like a great start. I hope you can see some results.

I guess we'll see what tomorrow am brings :coffee:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Shinona - Evrything is crossed for you fingers toes legs and arms. Really Really hope it goes well xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey ladies, uv all been pretty quiet lately! Lucylu were and ur 3page essays???? Are u ok?? Cos it isn't like u to be so quiet :( especially after ov :haha: hope ur ok hun!
Shinona I'm still preying for ur little bean!!! Fingers crossed!! Let us no what happens :hugs:
So how is everyone else?????
How u feeling mmdrago?
Well I've had pretty bad flu for the last 48hours but it seems to be going abit now! THANK GOD! 
I booked my 1st midwife appointment while I was at the docs yest it on the 22nd feb I will be about 8weeks by then, all cramping has gone now so I'm feeling abit better about it all anyway hope to hear from some of u soon!!! Xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Haha jacksmummy lol I know I am bad with my essays! Sorry girls, I was keeping my head down - was getting a tad obsessed with it all around ovulation time. Trying to keep busy but those pee sticks keep calling me (yep I bought some ICs even tho I promised I wouldn't a few weeks ago)!... 8 DPO today, so still too early really - all negatives so far, but I've got 2 shadow lines or evaps today, which is just a total wind up but I know they don't mean anything. I've been cramping a lot the last few days - started with a really strange sensation in my womb on 5 DPO which I can't even describe! I had cramps the first cycle of trying though and no bean, so who knows!

I'm bracing myself for a bfn and af, and trying to prepare myself for it mentally but I know I will be devastated if it isn't our month. We tried sooooo hard this cycle, so I know I will then start questioning my body. Feel bad for saying it on here as I know some of you ladies have had so much to deal with, and then I know it's probably selfish to keep moaning. It's only cycle 3. Tell me to zip it if I am getting on anyone's nerves!

How is everyone doing? Jacksmummy and mmdrago - the days are ticking by on your tickers! so good to see them. Not long till your MW appointment as well jacksmummy. How are you getting on in first tri? Can't wait to join you over there! Wonder how NellyO is doing.

Jasmine_Rose - that's a relief at least that you may have found a reason. Have you made a start on the gluten free diet? Hope ur well and feeling a bit happier about things hun x

KB38 and JennJenn - have you tested at all or has af arrived yet? Hope you are both doing ok.

Katie - that is good news you can get some help from the dr - see if it is anything particular causing it. Nothing to stop you trying at the same time and you'll probably get that bfp before you need any treatment! My cycles were initially screwed after coming off pill and I also never seemed to have ANY EWCM but it didn't last too long.


----------



## shinona

Well,the digi says "PREGNANT"! I'm seeing the doctor next week and she's going to arrange for me to have a scan sooner rather than later. I now officially love my GP - she's so lovely! Obviously there's still the possibility that all is not well but I am now tentatively in first tri.

Lucylu, fingers crossed for you darling.

xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

shinona said:


> Well,the digi says "PREGNANT"! I'm seeing the doctor next week and she's going to arrange for me to have a scan sooner rather than later. I now officially love my GP - she's so lovely! Obviously there's still the possibility that all is not well but I am now tentatively in first tri.
> 
> Lucylu, fingers crossed for you darling.
> 
> xx

That's really good to hear Shinona! I've just popped on here to see how you were doing - so sorry I didn't ask last night :blush: - was being forgetful.

Really sweet of you - bfn this morning on one of those 10miu ICs - it it not looking good again :nope:. I keep bursting into tears at the thought of it not being our month again :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Congrats Shinona :hugs: So pleased for you xxx

Well, I've knocked everything on the head and am now just waiting for AF so I can start again. OH has all but refused point blank to give in a sample, so that avenue is no longer open to me :nope: The only thing I'm taking now is Pregnacare Conception - I'm not even temping for the rest of this cycle. cd59 and counting........


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww lucy its still early!!! My ic at 9dpo was barley even noticeable I could see it if I put it against white paper and stood outside in the daylight LOL so don't get too upset yet ic's are pretty crappy!!! Good luck I really am preying for u this month cos even tho it only cycle 3 those bfn's hurt more and more each month I was incredibly lucky to only have 2 failed months after having my implant out one of my friends who is also trying had hers a week after me and has only had 1 period and bfn's since bless her! So I no I am very lucky. But the only thing with ttc is you want it to happen like now rite this second and it hurts when it takes time, but just remember you have got a little boy and you didn't have him that long ago and he only took u 3 months to conceive ( so u and oh are obviously quite fertile so just try now to panic it will happen!! Xx :hugs: xX
Shinona was it a clearblue that tells u conception date like 1-2 2-3 3+? But really good luck darling I am preying for ur bean to be snug and safe and the bleeding to have nothing to do with it! Good luck xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## shinona

Oh Lucylu, I know what you mean but like JM said, it's still v early. This might be it for you - really wishing and praying for you.

JM, yip a clearblue one and it still said 2 -3 weeks, which is what it said last Thursday and I thought it should have said 1 - 2 weeks then. I'll do one again next Thursday before doctor and hope and pray it says 3+ at that time.

x


----------



## shinona

katiekittykat said:


> Congrats Shinona :hugs: So pleased for you xxx
> 
> Well, I've knocked everything on the head and am now just waiting for AF so I can start again. OH has all but refused point blank to give in a sample, so that avenue is no longer open to me :nope: The only thing I'm taking now is Pregnacare Conception - I'm not even temping for the rest of this cycle. cd59 and counting........

Thank you!!

Do you think OH is scared about what the test might say if he gives a sample? Can get a stealth sample?? :haha: (PS I'm only half kidding!!)


----------



## jacks mummy

Sinona you got ur bfp 2days after me? Well I took a cb digi last friday and it said 2-3 and I took the other yesterday morning and it still said 2-3 so let's hope everything is fine! I would of thought if the worst had happened your hcg would have started to drop by now! So if both our cb are still on 2-3 then I think maybe your ok! Oh I hope so!!! Xx
Katie I hope ur oh agrees to doing this for u like shinona said maybe he's scared that its going to come back bad but just try reasure him that you just need help to regulate your cycles but u need him to cooperate to get help! God men sometimes are soooo thick and macho worried about there pride being hurt sometimes they just need a smack round the head with a blunt object to knock some sense into them :rofl: xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw jacksmummy and shinona - you are so sweet :hugs:. I'm driving myself mad - gotta chill out. Whichever way it goes this cycle, that's it after this month with POAS, I know I said it last time but it really has to be. I am acting more mental than I did last time, and wasting so much money - my OH doesn't know the half of it :dohh:.

Shinona - I really have a good feeling about your little bean. U hear so much about early bleeding in pregnancy and things turning out just fine. Maybe it is just one of life's strange unexplained phenomenon, put there to upset and try women even more than they need to be at this point in their life! That sounds reassuring about the 2-3wks on the digi. I am crossing all my fingers and toes for you. Keep us posted on your scan dates and how it goes :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? Any news KB38? Hope u r doing ok hun x

Forgot to say jacksmummy - I bet there is such a range of HCG miu in those weeks tests - you were probably on 2 wks last time you used one and 3 weeks this time x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Afterthought - :dohh: - I am such a dope as well - I have already forgotten about my nearly 2 days of +opks so I really don't know for sure that I am 9 DPO, I could very easily be only 8. Enough from me now - keep monopolising the thread, sorry :blush: - just don't want to talk to any local friends about all this, so it's nice to be able to come on here x


----------



## Lucy Lu

How r u doing first baby and jenn jenn? Just saw you were both on the thread right now. Hope you're both well x


----------



## Jennjenn

Hello ladies - AF finally showed which is no big surprise...disappointed, yes, but I've been taking a lot of allergy medicine this last week, so I'm a little relieved that there was no little bean to be affected! 

Jacksmummy - hope you are feeling better and over that little bug...and hop DH is on the med with his injuries as well!

Shinona - I'm glad things are still positive for you...:hugs:

Lucy LU - I'm with you on getting obsessed...I have a major work deadline coming up and I can't get anything done b/c all I do it look at my BBT chart everyday...I think I have 4 different calendars I update and track my cycle on...why do I need 4 calendars???? I'm insane :wacko:

Anyway it looks to be a beautiful weekend today and tomorrow, so I probably won't be around much. Hope all is well w/ TTC buddies...:flower:

FB25 - did you test?


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw jennjenn - sorry hun :hugs:. Enjoy the lovely weather and have a great weekend. You just made me think of the sunshine and the beach :shipw:. It is freezing in the UK again! I am sat here in a poloneck jumper still cold! :haha:

Hehe - that's reassuring you do stuff like that too. My worst one is peeing on hpts at about 5 DPO, or this morning (9 DPO), peeing on one, getting a negative and doing another one straight after...just to be sure...because that's sooooo going to be positive isn't it?!!!! :blush: :haha:. When I do actually get pregnant I won't have anything left to pee on! :dohh:


----------



## Jennjenn

This is just a small break in the weather and one of the reasons I get such bad allergies...first it's cold and then warm and then cold again and then warm again. If it would just stay cold I wouldn't be so miserable.

We are pretty irrational sometime...but I think it's becasue we have an unlimited amount of hope which is what makes us good mothers and wives! :thumbup: Plus we're all planners, so how could our family make it through the day without us! :shrug:


----------



## jacks mummy

Lucy I'm just as bad as u for peeing on sticks!! :blush: from being 4dpo iv taken 25ic's 4 superdrug test and 2frer AND 2 cb digis!!! :blush: :wacko: haha so I'm terrible aswell!! Haha its a good job I got pregnant cos I think I may of actually run out of money! Also I'm still debating buying 2 more frer to see if the line are any darker :wacko: I'm so stupid!! 
Jenjen I'm sorry the witch got u hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Stacey you are hilarious!!! :headspin:


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Lucy I'm just as bad as u for peeing on sticks!! :blush: from being 4dpo iv taken 25ic's 4 superdrug test and 2frer AND 2 cb digis!!! :blush: :wacko: haha so I'm terrible aswell!! Haha its a good job I got pregnant cos I think I may of actually run out of money! Also I'm still debating buying 2 more frer to see if the line are any darker :wacko: I'm so stupid!!
> Jenjen I'm sorry the witch got u hun :hugs: xx

That is reassuring to know I'm not the only one! Know what u mean about running out of money, if it takes us more than 6 months to conceive, I think we are going to have to remortgage due to all the poas! :rofl:

ur not stupid at all hun - im sure that little bean of your is snuggled up for the 9 months so hope u can relax a bit more soon, but u r in the right place to talk about these things - we all seem on the same wavelength and I know I will be just the same as you when I get that bfp! i know of friends that were NTNP and just letting nature take its course, who would just suddenly think 'Hmm, i haven't had a period for a while, better do a test' and this was like 2months into the pregnancy! I am so envious of that :blush: - plus they miss most of the first tri nervousness being that kind of person

PS. I am on 12 ICs, 1 superdrug and 1 FRER if I'm totally honest - eek, and I'm only about 9DPO (and that's only this cycle!), really embarrassed to write that, even on here! Anyone else care to share the extent of their POAS addiction since Stacey and I have bravely admitted ours?!!!?!


----------



## jacks mummy

Well last month cos I wasn't using ic's and frer were on by one get one free I took 10frer :wacko: hahahaha x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Katie have the doctors checked out why your cycles are long??? I have PCOS and cycles can be long so just thinking if you could get them to check you out u wudnt need OH sample. If it is PCOS then lots of meds that can help that dont need sample or fertility treatment


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Right well AF arrived horray day 51 of previous cycle.... so Im now offically on day 1 of my new cycle HIP HIP HORRAY!!!!!! Hubby is now scared as I am talking ovulation kits but Im curious to find out when I ovulate on my long cycles... even if I dont get pregnant this month... may even temp ...hehehe get me getting into the spring of things just very very glad to be on day 1 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KB38

Sorry I've been a bit quiet on here for a few days. AF got me again and while I was fully expecting it, I was still really upset (and in heaps of pain this month - ouch) ...

Good news is that I've pulled myself together now and am focusing on a February BFP! All going well, o'day should be around 12 Feb which is a Saturday so I've applied for a day off work on Friday and am trying to organise a weekend away with OH. He's keen and agrees that I have just got to stop putting so much pressure on myself about ttc and make it a bit fun. 

For me, the absolute worst part is that we've decided not to tell people so I really want to let you know how very grateful I have found all of you. I can't tell you what it means to me to be able to come on her and have a cry (and a laugh) - speaking of which seeing as we are all fessing up, as you know I restrained myself this month so only 6FRERs ;-). 

Lucylu, keep you chin up hun. If it isn't your month this month and you have to go through it all again, I'd love to have you on board with me!!! Jenjen, are you ready for the ride too? Who else is with me for a February BFP????

and all of you girls with BFPs, I know this is a ttc thread but please don't go too far away. I think we need all the help we can get ...


----------



## mmdrago

How is everyone doing? I just started my precepting. 12 hour shifts on top of school, ouch! And to top it off, EVERYONE on the floor I'm at is sick, hacking up their lungs. I have been eating extra Vitamin C praying I don't catch anything. Figures I would catch sickness at a hospital!

No big change for me.. Except the bloat! OMG if I am full, have to pee, constipated my bloat is so bad that I look like I have a decent bump going on hahahah! I am peeing a little more that usual too. Can't wait til Wed for my first appointment.

Yes I had a POAS addiciton. I have my progression ICs from 9 DPO up to 25 DPO and the only reason I stopped there was I ran out of ICs haha!


----------



## Lucy Lu

KB38 said:


> Sorry I've been a bit quiet on here for a few days. AF got me again and while I was fully expecting it, I was still really upset (and in heaps of pain this month - ouch) ...
> 
> Good news is that I've pulled myself together now and am focusing on a February BFP! All going well, o'day should be around 12 Feb which is a Saturday so I've applied for a day off work on Friday and am trying to organise a weekend away with OH. He's keen and agrees that I have just got to stop putting so much pressure on myself about ttc and make it a bit fun.
> 
> For me, the absolute worst part is that we've decided not to tell people so I really want to let you know how very grateful I have found all of you. I can't tell you what it means to me to be able to come on her and have a cry (and a laugh) - speaking of which seeing as we are all fessing up, as you know I restrained myself this month so only 6FRERs ;-).
> 
> Lucylu, keep you chin up hun. If it isn't your month this month and you have to go through it all again, I'd love to have you on board with me!!! Jenjen, are you ready for the ride too? Who else is with me for a February BFP????
> 
> and all of you girls with BFPs, I know this is a ttc thread but please don't go too far away. I think we need all the help we can get ...

Aw thank you hun - you are so sweet :hugs:. Sorry to hear witch got you - we can obsess together next month if it isn't my month!... and if it is my month (wishful thinking :haha:), can I still come in and stalk you?!...or something a little less creepy sounding! :haha:. Fingers crossed for Feb bfps! - and for conceiving around Valentine's Day!

Jasmine - that's a relief about your cycle. I don't see the harm in doing opks - it could really help to reassure you that everything's happening as it should. I don't broadcast to OH that I use them. It's not a secret and he knows I have them but I just don't bring it up really. Maybe do that if it is freaking OH out.

Katie - bit like Jasmine said really, but could they do all the necessary tests for you first, and that could help you to understand why you're having the long cycles...maybe OH will come round in the meantime too if he sees what you are putting in to make this happen.

Hi mmdrago - hope the vit C keeps you well - try not to panic if you do catch anything - I think these little beans are more resilient than us in a way. I got a fluey thing in first tri last time and felt like total crap and DS was in there merrily ticking along, taking everything he needed from me to keep growing and developing!

Still merrily tormenting myself with evap lines! I got superdrug tests which are renowned for evap lines apparently - a line appeared immediately this morning (and stayed) but it's a grey shadow line, so got to be a negative still whatever I keep telling myself. Big night of drinking tonight with friends - eek, I am rough anyway, have a stinking cold, and going to have to hide the fact that I'm not drinking for a pregnancy that likely doesn't even exist! Grr! :dohh:. Oh well, guess I can use the cold as an excuse.

Really think I might only be 9 DPO with hindsight - I know no two cycles are the same but with DS, I was temping and using opks, so I'm more certain I ovulated after the LH surge, and not during it.

...And on the POAS thing, these pharmaceutical companies are making a fortune out of our misery! Grr. Would be interesting to know what % of HPTs done are negatives vs positives - I bet it is huge! :dohh:... Rant over!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Haha love my ticker - think I am going to go off now and persuade myself that I am having lots of flatulence today!

Hi JAcksmummy! - how are you doing today? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies, 
Jasmine YEY for cd1!!!! And I think using ovulation kits would be a good idea just to find out if all is bk to normal, even if u don't "try" this month (even tho I hope u do :haha:) x
Kb38 I'm sorry af got you! :hugs: I'm glad your back on track for your valentine baby x
Mmdrago hope u don't get sick hun! And I'm also soo bloated it started about 2days ago and I'm needing to pee more too good luck on wed with ur appointment! X
Well I maybe abit quiet this weekend as its jacks 4th birthday today we are taking him to this special train cafe as he LOVES trains and thomas the tank then tomorrow he's having a wacky warehouse party with 20 of his school friends so lots going on! I'm feeling abit better today so I'm hoping to feel all better by the party tmoro 
Hope everyone is good!!xx
Lucy what did this mornings test say???? Fingers crossed!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Well last month cos I wasn't using ic's and frer were on by one get one free I took 10frer :wacko: hahahaha x

:rofl:. So turning it on its head, who do you think has the most restraint on here with POAS? I reckon it is JennJenn - didn't you say a few pages back that you were saving your $$$ as you weren't getting symptoms? I think you deserve a medal for that! U have to tell us how you do it!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Happy Birthday to Jack! Can't believe how quickly the time passes! Hope he has a lovely day.

It was an evap again Jacksmummy - on a superdrug, but it showed up immediately, which it wasn't doing yesterday - just to torment me a bit more haha!

Ooh just noticed your ticker too - happy 5 weeks! x


----------



## jacks mummy

Sorry lucy I was writing mine as u posted urs! Aww well atleast you got 'something' on your test!! Oh I'm excited now!! :haha: I've taken 6superdrung test on the 2 failed cycles and never even got a hint of a line!!!! Even taking out of the case and holding my lamp rite over it :haha: so I think maybe a shadow line is a good thing :) I hope so! 
Yes I'm thinking jenjen is the most restrained! I don't no how she does it!! Xx


----------



## jacks mummy

I no I'm so happy my ticker has moved up one and now my baby looks like an alien yey! I love my alien baby :haha: hope u all have a good weekend and yes time really does fly when u have kiddies xxx


----------



## mmdrago

I actually sort of miss the POAS! At least then I would be able to wake up and DO something for the day. Inspect evap lines, compare to the day before and just generally obsess! Now I'm stuck just sitting and twiddling my thumbs. Too early to buy maternity clothes or baby stuff so nothing really to obsess over!

Although I found a huge deal on diapers (got 214 of them for $16!) AND wipes (350 for $7) so I just had to stock up! hahaha my DH probably thinks I'm bonkers.


----------



## shinona

My fingers are still crossed for you, Lucy. I have a good feeling that you are going to be 3rd month lucky too.

Jasmine, so pleased you are CD1 again. No harm in keeping track of what's going on with you. HOw's the gluten free diet going? One of my pals has coeliacs so I know how tricky it can be to find stuff to eat but it really encourages her to be extra healthy though.

I'd like to be considered for the most restrained please!! :haha: With ds, I only poas twice. This time, I waited until 12/13 DPO then did one in the morning and one in the afternoon and a digi the next day. I've done two tesco ones and another digi since then. :thumbup:


----------



## KB38

Lucy Lu said:


> Aw thank you hun - you are so sweet :hugs:. Sorry to hear witch got you - we can obsess together next month if it isn't my month!... and if it is my month (wishful thinking :haha:), can I still come in and stalk you?!...or something a little less creepy sounding! :haha:. Fingers crossed for Feb bfps! - and for conceiving around Valentine's Day!

Of course you can!!! I've still got my fingers crossed you'll be stalking .... 

I hope you all have a good weekend! I'm going out to try and remember there's more to life than ttc. 

Oh and Shinona, I think you definitely deserve to be considered for most restrained. How do you do it???? :thumbup:


----------



## jacks mummy

Lucy I'm waiting for an update on ur stick this morning!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Lucy I'm waiting for an update on ur stick this morning!! Good luck xxx

Aw u r sweet - I daren't do it Jacksmummy - scared to see another bfn. Might wait until af now as I just have one frer left... who am I kidding? :blush: - but I really do want to try. Went out on the big drinking night last night and was very restrained, had one glass of wine spritzer and then lots of water - and still managed to really get into the spirit of things and dance away until nearly 1am. It's only about the third time I have gone out on a night out since DS was born, so nice to let your hair down, even without alcohol :haha:

How was Jack's birthday? Hope the party goes well today. Are you feeling better now?

Shinona! - I didn't realise you were so restrained too! How are you feeling today hun?


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww lucy I was so hoping to get a bfp update from u! Lol jack had a lovely day and is now sat happily playing peppa pig on his new nintendo ds bless him! He's really excited for his party today he keeps asking if he can have abit of his thomas cake now but no cake until the party. I'm glad you had a good nite last nite sometimes its just nice to get out either way, I'm goin to the cinema next wednesday to see black swan I'm really excited to see that, good luck if you do decide to take the frer! Xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I wanna see Black Swan Stacey...but OH has vetoed it :dohh: You'll have to tell me what it's like!

cd61 for me and no sign of ov....OH has agreed (again) to do his SA tomorrow. Even when it's done I have to wait 3 weeks for the result :dohh:


----------



## Lucy Lu

That's good news Katie - shame it takes so long to get back :dohh:

I have zero willpower - :bfn: on a frer at 10 (possibly even 11) DPO with FMU :cry:. Am going to sit it out and wait for af now - I don't have any pregnancy symptoms if I'm honest - TTC is so heartbreaking sometimes :nope:


----------



## shinona

Lucy, you're not out yet. Stay positive love.

Stacey, hope Jack has a great birthday party. I bet you can't believe he's 4! 

I really want to see Black Swan too but hubby is away all this week and we're on hols the week after so it'll be a few weeks before I can escape for an evening to go and see it. I saw the King's Speech a couple of weeks ago though and it was really really good.

KAtie, hope oh does the necessary for you this time.

Not sure how I am so restrained - keep busy with other things! Don't have more than one test in the house!

xx


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine_rose said:


> Right well AF arrived horray day 51 of previous cycle.... so Im now offically on day 1 of my new cycle HIP HIP HORRAY!!!!!! Hubby is now scared as I am talking ovulation kits but Im curious to find out when I ovulate on my long cycles... even if I dont get pregnant this month... may even temp ...hehehe get me getting into the spring of things just very very glad to be on day 1 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad to hear Af is finally here for you, I got mine yesterday, first time it's been a relief to feel crabby and bloated ;) There is something about spring that makes you want to clear out and get sorted isn't there?! I've been on one too! x


----------



## squeshie

Sorry have been MIA, busy at work where yet another colleague is preggers! Argggh :)
I'm okay though, my time'll come! 
How are the pregnant ladies, still lots of lovely symptoms? :) @jacksmummy the gas thing did make me chuckle :)
Fxed for all of you testing or waiting to test, hope it is your month - back to cycle 1 for me as Af is here - yay! Save a seat for me on the ttc bus for next month! xxxx


----------



## squeshie

Lucy don't lose heart, it's still fairly early as things go! x


----------



## mmdrago

Ahhh let us know how Black Swan is! DH not interested in those types of movies and I don't feel like going by myself. Plus I'm going to be really busy for the next 3 weeks with the 12 hour shifts + school.

There is still hope for those BFPs! I didn't have any preggo signs at all with mine. And the only thing I have now is tons of bloating & having to pee all the time.

Happy Birthday to Jack!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well Ive caught up again Everytime I come back here who've all been chatting along another of my friends told me she was pregnant yesterday ... so thats now 6 of them all expecting. I went to my belated anniversary meal last night I think it was obvious a bit too much I said " I need a wee and Im not even pregnant!!" it was the way I said it everyone cud tell I really want to be oops ... 
Gluten free diet is going well... so hopefully will start to drop some weight Ive got appointment tomorrow with the Gynae so hoping they will put me on meds to help me get pregnant :) same med suppose to help you loose weight too so fingers and toes crossed. CD3 so AF calming down have warned hubby time to start taking his Vits again lol


----------



## Jennjenn

Well the reason I have so much restraint is pretty simple - ignorance! :blush: I didn't know you could get a result as easrly as 10dpo, so I never bothered to test and just waited to see how my boobs looked @12-13dpo (mine always get full and enlarged).

But now that I have seen the light I plan to order my first set of IC...can anyone recommend a brand off of Amazon or another website here in the US??? 

Cold weather is coming, so it'll be perfect time for cuddling and a little :kiss::kiss:

Lucylu - I will now be an official POAS addict - can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well Gynae appointment done and it was rubbish didnt do anything at all to be honest. Ive got to go have my tubes checked and a blood test they wanted a sperm sample but talked them out of it as I have no idea how we'd get one out of hubby


----------



## Jennjenn

Jasminerose - why do they want to check your tubes and the hubby's rocket fuel? I would think those 2 areas are working fine since you have been able to get pregnant...


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I have not a clue. Dr didnt want to listen to me at all. Nurse listened to me more. I went to go try get put on Metformin as I have PCOS and ended up being appointmented for scans and blood tests. Nurse afterwards was asking what we would do if we cudnt have treatment through NHS and I was like well nothing coz we didnt come for treatment we'll be fine naturallly or it wont happen at all and thats all we can do. I just wanted help to lose weight and maybe hold on to the pregnancy once Ive got it .... the man was just obsessed with my weight and with fertility treatment grrr


----------



## Jennjenn

I hate doctors who are like that. I'm debating on whether to see mine as well. The only tests I haven't done are the sperm analysis and an HSG....neither one of us have been sick or had issues since my DD was born, so I don't know what would cause them to be problems right now. But that was 4 years ago...

The only difference is I am really trying for a boy, so we don't :sex: until the + on the OPK. 

Samething for us, if it doesn't happen naturally there is nothing we'll do and just let nature take its course! :cry:


----------



## Jennjenn

mmdrago said:


> How is everyone doing? I just started my precepting. 12 hour shifts on top of school, ouch! And to top it off, EVERYONE on the floor I'm at is sick, hacking up their lungs. I have been eating extra Vitamin C praying I don't catch anything. Figures I would catch sickness at a hospital!
> 
> No big change for me.. Except the bloat! OMG if I am full, have to pee, constipated my bloat is so bad that I look like I have a decent bump going on hahahah! I am peeing a little more that usual too. Can't wait til Wed for my first appointment.
> 
> Yes I had a POAS addiciton. I have my progression ICs from 9 DPO up to 25 DPO and the only reason I stopped there was I ran out of ICs haha!

Where did you get your ICs from? I looked on amazon and I just wasn't sure...


----------



## mmdrago

I hate when they don't listen to you and assume complete ignorance or that you're lying or don't know what you're talking about. Sometimes you just have to be persistent and tell them what's up multiple times before they "get it"!

Oh I liked babywishes.org ICs, they are thicker than the Amazon ones more of a line to see!


----------



## mmdrago

Jennjenn said:


> mmdrago said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? I just started my precepting. 12 hour shifts on top of school, ouch! And to top it off, EVERYONE on the floor I'm at is sick, hacking up their lungs. I have been eating extra Vitamin C praying I don't catch anything. Figures I would catch sickness at a hospital!
> 
> No big change for me.. Except the bloat! OMG if I am full, have to pee, constipated my bloat is so bad that I look like I have a decent bump going on hahahah! I am peeing a little more that usual too. Can't wait til Wed for my first appointment.
> 
> Yes I had a POAS addiciton. I have my progression ICs from 9 DPO up to 25 DPO and the only reason I stopped there was I ran out of ICs haha!
> 
> Where did you get your ICs from? I looked on amazon and I just wasn't sure...Click to expand...

Haha I answered while you were replying! ;)


----------



## Jennjenn

mmdrago said:


> I hate when they don't listen to you and assume complete ignorance or that you're lying or don't know what you're talking about. Sometimes you just have to be persistent and tell them what's up multiple times before they "get it"!
> 
> Oh I liked babywishes.org ICs, they are thicker than the Amazon ones more of a line to see!

OMG - :wacko: which one do you recommend...I like the test strips but did you get the extreme or just regular ones....TOO MANY CHOICES!!!! :wacko:


----------



## mmdrago

I just got the regular ones, I think they're like the first ones at the top. I saw very faint lines on those. The faint lines lasted a while (until about 15-16 DPO) but they picked it up from about 9-10 DPO (very faint, have to study them in direct light)


----------



## Jennjenn

Great! I saw the different sensitivity levels and I just couldn't decide!


----------



## Jennjenn

So i ordered one pack of 25...I'm planning to use 5 for each cycle and then I ordered 5 of the extra sensitive...just to see how they work. I hope this will last me for 5 months...we'll see!

OOOH SO EXCITED!!! :happydance::happydance:
And so lame!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how r u all?? I had my first bout of sickness today :( it was in morrison supermarket I walked past the raw meat counter and the smell hit me like a brick wall then I quickly ran to the toilet leaving poor oh stood there with the trolley and on crutches haha with no explanation from me till I returned 10mins later! Ah well the joys of first tri :haha: well all u ladies have been quiet the past few days... Anything exciting going on? Well lucy I'm thinking still no bfp as u have been so quiet??!! Hopfully I'm totally wrong?? Anyway I'm bored so if anyone fancies a chat I'm here :) xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well I have exciting news after a awful trip to consultant my GP today gave me metformin YAY known to help PCOS women get pregnant and in a number has seemed to reduce MC numbers ...so starting the Metformin tomorrow back on the prenantal vits and I even bought a thermometer to start temping YAY


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww jasmine I'm soooooo happy for u my darling!!!!! Oh I really hope it helps u! So are you *trying* this month when u ov???? :happydance: I just want to say these past few days u seem to have really perked up (hope I don't sound patronising) u just seem so happy again! I'm really pleased that u seem happy again xxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ditto! That's fab news Jasmine_Rose! Glad things are looking up. I am nosey sorry, do you think you will start trying this cycle? x

Thanks jacksmummy! - sorry missed you earlier. Hope you are not feeling too sicky this evening. I am just waiting it out for af now - I used so many pee sticks this month, I think I went a bit potty! Had some spotting on sunday night which left me bawling like a baby lol!... but feeling a lot better now...I've finally got to the point of accepting that af is coming any time now...although there is a mad side to me that keeps telling myself it could have been an implantation bleed!... not likely as I am dry as a bone below (sorry TMI!) which is usually a sure sign for me that af is coming.

I'm not sure what the plan is for this cycle - maybe to try to dial down the crazy a bit! I need to chill out. My brain is coming round to the fact that we may be in this for the long haul... I know that sounds so negative, esp. as it's only cycle 3, but it's actually helping me a lot to think like that - almost like 'expect the worst' and then that bfp will be a real bonus when it does happen, rather than me feeling like it's the end of the world every time we're unlucky and don't conceive!

JennJenn - u looking forward to testing your ICs?! When do you ovulate? Must be coming up soon. Hope it is your month hun! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Just saw you were on here too Jacksmummy - I'm off to bed now/ Nighty night. Hope you and mmdrago, and NellyO and Curly123 will all keep visiting us on here! It's lovely to have you spur us along - really don't want to lose touch chatting because we don't all go through to first tri at the same time. It's been lovely having this thread and hearing everyone's experiences, so thanks so much hun for setting it up!!! x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hubby and I have talked about it and for now where going to take it slow we're not going to particularly try and we're not going to stop anything if it happens. Started temping this morning though as I want to see whats going on with my cycle as last month was 50 days long it may have just been coz of the MC but still worth seeing whats going on. The only prob is consultant wants to scan my tubes etc at some point next month so next month ill have to be careful coz they xray you with a dye and you have to sign to say you havent had unprotected sex pre the xray ... but if I happened to be pregnant already (doubtful lol) then theyd just have to not xray me


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Oh yeah on the subject of being happier I think I am. It was definately time to move on and look forward. removing my tickers and not seeing a day by day report of how long it had been since MC certainly helped. Feels better to have a plan. 

Glad you are staying with us to chat all you preggy girlys! xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi girlys just want to let u all no I am not going anywere!!! Ur stuck with me haha I keep going over to 1st tri but It just dosnt feel the same as being here with u ladies!! If I had news I would come here first... Always!!! So :hugs: and :kiss: to u all!! 
Jasmine good luck to the future for u darling! Fingers crossed all works out for the best! And u get a nice surprise NTNP! Xx
Lucy has af arrived??? I really really really hope not!!!!!!!! :hugs: 
Anyone due to test? Or ovulate?? XX


----------



## Jennjenn

Good morning ladies...I've had a crazy few days. We've been iced in and it's day 2 of closed schools/daycare. Hopefully everything will be open tomorrow as I need to return to sanity! The state has implemented rolling power outages b/c there we're running low on power. We haven't had one yet, but many homes in the suburbs are without power for short periods of time.

My youngest has strep throat so she's been cranky since Monday. We had to venture out yesterday in all the bad weather, but made it back home with out any problems. She's on antibiotics and already feeling better!

LucyLu - I am 6 days into my cycle so I will ovulating next Wed/Thurs. I start my OPK on the evening of day 11, then twice a day after that. I want to test all the way through getting the positive and then a negative. Last month I got my +OPK on day 13 evening and my BBT said I ovulated that night - never happened like that before. We didn't start BD until that evening, so I might start the BD a little earlier...

Jacksmummy & MMdrago - are you going to find out the sex??? Just curious! I'm a planner so I always need to know things like that.

JasmineRose - glad you got your RX and a plan; I'm lost without one - it's help me stay focused mentally and feel moving towards my goal.

Jacksmummy - glad you're feeling the sympotms but sorry you have to go through it! Crazy I know...:wacko:

How is everyone else???


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi jenjen yes I will defo be finding out the sex asap lol I need to plan too need to no pink or blue!! Lol we are booking a private gender scan at 16weeks so I'm really looking forward to that cos they show u your baby in 4D! Then we will have our 20week scan on the NHS then we will book a real 4D scan at about 30weeks ish whenever they recommend to be the best time, if anyone wants to ask me questions go ahead I love talking about the baby... :blush: I just don't want anyone to feel bad about me going on and on and on lol also the month we conceived we :sex: every other day from the day af stopped then everyday from about 3days before ov till 2days after and did it every which way possible :blush: as missionary clearly wasn't working for us. For that reason I think this baby will be a boy :) xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

I am friends with a lady on here called megg33k (some of u may no her) she is the loveliest person I think I may of ever spoken to! Well she's had a real struggle ttc, years of it then had IVF and got her bfp now 10weeks on she lost her miracle baby and I'm totally deverstated for her! I genuinely am hurting for the pain she must be going thru! :cry: I'm not quite sure why I'm telling u this but I just needed to tell someone that understood the hurt of ttc! We have been chatting a lot about our babies and stuff and its just come out of nowhere everything was fine! Why is it so hurtful for me tho I don't really understand I've never even met her? I'm just so sad for her poor lady xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DMJ

Hi Ladies..havnt written for a while, but i come on most days to keep up with you all. 

Congratulations to all who got there BFP last month :flower:
and to those that didnt, fingers crossed that this is our month.

My cycles have been abit funny lately but i think im due to ovulate this week. Im tryin extra hard this month as this is our last month of trying until june. 

How is everyone doing? 

xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Hi all! Been busy this week, and bound to stay busy for the next 4 or so weeks! Ouch! BUT I had my first appointment today! The Dr. was wonderful and told me to stop Googling hahah! Had the trans-vag ultrasound and got to see the heart beat! It was pretty amazing. I didn't even realize you could see the heart moving so vividly! 

Oh but they changed my dating back to 6 weeks 1 day :( They thought I was 8w I thought I was 7w so we were both wrong! Maybe it will change later on though, not sure. I get to go back in 2 weeks :)

https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5010/110202.jpg



jacksmummy - sorry to hear about the MS! I still haven't gotten any of that. Just a little irritable and peeing a little more than usual. Oh and of course fatigue!

jasmine - I'm so glad to hear your spirits are up, jacksmummy was right you can really tell a difference and I'm happy for you. :)

jennjenn - I will DEFINITELY find out the sex! DH and I are planners too and there's just no way I can start a nursery or buy things if I don't know what colors I can choose from! Plus double the baby name decisions is not good! It's hard enough for me to decide what I want for lunch LOL! Good luck with those ICs, they are ADDICTIVE

Lucylu - FX'd that you have implantation spotting and no AF!!!!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Awwwwwww mmdrago that's soooooooo cute!! Little beany looks all snug!! Aw uv really cheered me up now :) ur bean is so cute :) well done! Shame about them bringing u bk abit tho ah well ur closer to me now :) xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

I have seen posts by megg Jacksmummy - she is very popular on here isn't she. I saw she had got her bfp after a long time - that is so awful. I know what you mean about feeling the pain of others on here - you become so close. I suppose it works the other way too, when I hear of friends getting a bfp when they've been waiting so long, you genuinely feel so happy for them. I used to chat a lot to Bizy Bee on here (she was v popular in the LTTTC section) and still stalk her journal - she was trying for a LO at the same time as us first time around and just finally got her bfp from IVF back in the autumn and is due in May. I can't tell you how chuffed I was to hear that! She honestly seems to have had the patience of a saint and so much positive attitude. It's weird when you don't know each other in everyday life, but you really do feel so affected by others' highs and lows. Puts into perspective my moaning too! - sorry!

Keep chatting about the baby! Course I can't vouch for the others, but love hearing how all our pregnant ladies are doing! This thread is becoming a bit of a mix of TTC and pregnancy - I think it's really nice. U all give us something to aspire to!

My af isn't here yet - but I was spotting a bit again earlier this evening and am seriously crampy now so it's right around the corner I think! Wish it would just get on with it so we can start afresh! Hope it's ok to spot a couple of days before af is due (I never used to before having DS) - I'm a little concerned my progesterone levels might be dropping too early and stopping a baby from implanting :o(

Hi DMJ - good to see you popping in. Good luck for this month! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw mmdrago - that's so lovely to see your little bean. Glad it is all going well. U and jacksmummy are soooo close in dates now then! Take care x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

from my experience when your friends talk about their pregnancies you feel all eacited for them and part of it ... its just the people I kind of know that the green eyed monster peeps out... or strangers with prams.. just cant look coz i might cry... all my friends babies I cant wait and just incase you have any question all you preggy ones in here are my friends xxxxx love hearing your news and seeing your scans just a pity we all live so far away from each other feel I have friends here x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

mmdrago and stacey .... have to place bets on who will give birth first :) if ones over due and the other early who knows who'll be born first cant wait to change your names to different colours


----------



## jacks mummy

I feel like that jasmine wouldn't it be amazing if in 2years we could all meet up and show off our new little ones!! But that's very unlikely as our friendship is worldwide! But I promise all of u now. When this little one enters the world you guys will be some of the first to see pics! Other than the family of course and I'll keep u updated when I go into labour and everything like that! I really feel like u lot are good friends now!!!! Love u all :hugs:
Lucy sorry about af! Still I'm hoping its implantation LOL why don't u go see ur GP and ask him it wouldn't hust to ask I'm sure, xxxx


----------



## mmdrago

Oooh a race to the birth! LOL! That's hilarious


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how r u all today? I've just finished work and I'm very tired today! But I'm going to see black swan tnite and I'm really looking forward to it!!! What has everyone else been doing today?? Lucy how r u? Xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw u r so kind Stacey hun - can't wait to see baby pics! Wow wouldn't that be so cool to meet everyone in the future. I will lighten up one day once we're into pregnancy and past 12 wk scan and share a little bit more about who I am! We have so many friends with babies or just married, I am totally paranoid someone I know will read my posts and realise it's me! :dohh: What are the chances, but hey just in case! We live not too far from London by the way, so a little way from everyone else on here too. We have quite a nice mix of UK and US in our little group don't we?

Feeling a bit flat today. Af arrived with a vengeance at 4am :growlmad: - I woke with excruciating cramps and had to take ibuprofen, which didn't kick in for a while, so I was literally curled up in a ball in bed trying to make myself more comfortable! :nope: Talk about kick you when you are down :dohh: :haha: Gotta laugh or I will cry. 

Trying to throw myself into my work at the moment, and lots of activities with our little boy to keep my mind off TTC. 3 weeks off ovulation feels like an age away and 5 weeks till next af is due sounds even worse!

Not sure what the plan is for this month yet - I might have one more month of being a bit crazy, sticking with opks and pre-seed. Definitely want to stay away from ICs and HPTs this month though - I'm finding af arriving easier to deal with than seeing bfn after bfn each month! Might start going back to the gym too. Need to keep busy and never got rid of my mummy tummy from having our little boy!

Ooh on a really good note, today i learnt that when I am next on maternity leave my company will pay for our son's 1 day a week childcare if I take out those govt childcare vouchers before I leave work! They are a big company, and despite working silly hours from time to time, they are very good to their staff in terms of benefits. It is fab news as I was just assuming we would have to take him out of nursery as we just couldn't justify paying for it with me not earning on mat leave (he will ...hopefully ...still be some way off 3 yrs when our next child is born, and not yet eligible for the 15hrs free childcare, so i'm really chuffed to hear this today). It means he keeps that consistency of being in nursery which I think is really good for him, and also our next child will get a little one to one time with me too.

oops another essay sorry! :blush:. How is everyone doing today?

PS. I think I have my money on Mmdrago being first, Jasmine_Rose! Not sure why, probably because we knew about her babby a little earlier! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Has anyone heard from Shinona recently? Hope you are doing ok hun - did you get a date for your scan? x


----------



## Lucy Lu

So what does everyone do to console themselves with they get af?... I am just going to have a steaming hot bath! - My favourite thing in the world, which i'm too nervous to do in the 2ww!

Ooh just had a thought stacey - do u reckon u should change the thread title to something to reflect our mix of pregnant and TTC ladies?! I can't think of anything that has a good ring to it tho!

How was your film?


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm 3DPO!!! :happydance:


----------



## KB38

Hi everyone, gosh a lot happens in a few days on here doesn't it! It's just taken me half an hour to catch up! 

I love the scan pic and can't wait to see yours Jack's Mummy! 

Sorry to hear af got you LucyLu. I know exactly how you feel. I've been trying to do some positive things to take my mind of ttc since af but to be honest I've been up and down, stressing myself about what I'll do if I can't have a baby... Anyway, fingers crossed for a Feb BFP for both of us and for you too Katie. When are you going to start testing? 

I'm CD9 today so am starting the opks tomorrow (I've been ovulating around CD17 in the last few months so am trying not to waste them this month by starting too early but I think I had some o'pain today so not taking any chances)...


----------



## katiekittykat

I'll be testing on 20 Feb, which will be 18DPO. It's going to kill me though...my last LP was only 10 days, so anything over that and I'll literally have to get the ics out of the house!!


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies I've been so worried all nite :cry: I got into bed last nite and I was having some cramping but that's quite normal but then I started geting horrid stabbing pains it only lasted about 10-15mins but its been enough to worrie me all nite! I may call my doc today and see if they can get me in for an early scan as I'm now worrid sick there's something wrong! But no bleeding which is a good sign! :) 
Lucy sorry af got u :hugs: 
Katie YEY FOR 3DPO!!! :happydance: :happydance: woop woop gosh that's taken some doing hun I'm so please fo u fingers crossed this is ur month and u don't have to go thru this again!!! Xxx 
Lots of love x


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Stacey :hugs: I really hope you can get in to see the doctor and I'm keeping everything crossed that it's all OK :hug:


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks katie :hugs: xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Keep us updated! I hope everything's ok & it's just stretching and growing uterus!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Could be a number of things stacey.. 

Hope its ok x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well day 3 of the temping...seems mad to take my temperature as soon as I wake up but looking forward to finding out what my body is up too. Onward with the tablets and prenantal vits as well looks like Af has finally gone so onwards to ovulation x


----------



## Lucy Lu

katiekittykat said:


> Thanks Stacey :hugs: I really hope you can get in to see the doctor and I'm keeping everything crossed that it's all OK :hug:

Ditto stacey - hope the dr will put your mind at rest :hugs:. Take care hun.

I just looked at your FF chart KatieKittykat - that is really good news! Crossing my fingers for you! 

Good to hear you're getting in the swing of the temping Jasmine_Rose x


----------



## katiekittykat

Some more good news today....I got the job I went for at Jet2!! :happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey ladies spoke to the doc on the phone and he said stabbing, shooting and cramping pains are all quite normal in early pregnancy aslong as there is no bleeding or spotting and I've had no blood at all so I'm feeling much better now and had no pain since but he did tell me to watch out and keep track of the pain and I'd it keeps happening he may try get me an early scan (he's so nice) so I'm feeling much better tnite! Thanks for ur support!! X
Jasmine glad ur temping is going well hope u get to the bottom of ur crazy cycles! X
Katie well done on the job!!! What will u be doing? Today is a good day for u!! X 
Lucy hope af isn't too depressing :hugs: x
Mmdrago how u feeling hun? Any MS? I'm very tired at the moment and my boobs are really sore! But other than feeling abit sicky I'm ok xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Congrats on the job katie!!!

Jasmine, I actually kinda miss temping! I was gonna keep it up but I've been waking up diff hours and kind of fell out of it :(

jacks mummy - No MS yet, none at all. Kind of makes me nervous sometimes! But I saw the scan and the heart beat so it's not fake! Pretty much the only major symptom I've been having is fatigue. Always tired!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

bit early for MS yet mdrago so dont be worrying and some people dont get it at all you might be a lucky one.


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea jasmine is rite I was never actually sick with jack! I was lucky, iv felt much more sick with this baby! Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I can't believe I'm 4DPO!! I've got no symptoms at all (don't really expect any anyway...:blush:)!

I'll be Passenger Services for Jet2 - so checking people in, boarding cards at the gate etc. Very very different to what I do now lol


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi everyone, good to hear your dr put your mind at rest Stacey :hugs:

Congrats on the job Katie! What made you decide to change direction?

That's cool KB38, you haven't got long to wait till ov now - I'm not doing any ICs this month - getting tired of seeing bfns so i'm just going to wait it out for af this time. As long as i don't have any in the house I think I should be able to resist the temptation.

I was googling spotting before af - this happens every month for me 2-3 days before af arrives, and it never used to before DS was born. Apparently it can be a sign of low progesterone, so I have a dr's appointment next friday to ask if they can double check all is in order from that point of view. I'm embarrassed to go as we've not been trying very long, and scared they will just shoot me down and tell me to come back in 6 months if we still haven't conceived by then :nope:. I wouldn't be going to get checked out if it wasn't for the spotting, something about it just doesn't feel quite right to me. I want to temp again this month too to see if that follows a normal pattern - I'm scared OH will berate me for getting obsessed with it all though, so I've been nervous to start.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Meant to say mmdrago - my MS started at 7-8wks with DS, but even then, I never had it badly. I just felt a little rough all the time x

Maybe your MS this time is a sign you are having a little girl Jacksmummy?!?!


----------



## katiekittykat

I've hated my job for many, many years Lucy Lu :haha: Just recently though the company has gone through some major restructuring and I really don't agree with what they're doing, so I handed my notice in last week and started looking for something...anything...else. I was lucky enough to see the advert for Jet2, apply and pass a telephone interview all in the same day, and then have the assessment day a week later. I love travel and wanted to be cabin crew before I went to uni (I was too short in those days though :() so this is ideal. I'm really looking forward to it.

Not sure how they'll feel if the first thing I have to tell them when I start on 7 March is that I'm pregnant.....:shrug: I'll just cross that bridge if I come to it I guess.


----------



## KB38

Congrats on the job Katie. Have you caved and started testing yet???

Good luck at the drs on Friday LucyLu - I don't think its silly at all to go and get it checked out - ttc is stressful enough without the added stress of thinking something is wrong! Let us know how you go. 

I'm CD 12 today. 5 days til expected ov'n. OPK still negative which I suppose is normal. Temp is a bit up and down but I'm actually, surprisingly, really excited this month. I just hope it stays that way for the next week or so!!!! We've been BDing every day for last three days so make sure we're covered....

The weekend away this weekend has really given me something to look forward too. Short week at work this week and then 3 whole days lying by the pool, walking on the beach, eating lots of yummy food and BDing our little hearts out. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

CD 11 today and well my temp moved upwards today so hmmm I wonder if ovulation is on its way


----------



## Jennjenn

A little worried this month with TTC - I woke up with a moderate allergy attack - sneezing, runny nose, watery eyes...I tried to hold off taking any medicine, but there is no way I can function at work without it. Today is cd 11, so I am hoping if I start using my neti pot I can forgo the medicines as they dry up my mucous.

Still waiting for my IC to come in. I ordered them last week before all the ice & snow hit. I'll start my OPK tomorrow evening and regular :sex: since I usually ovulate around cd13 or cd14.

So I am geared up and ready for my TWW...
Katie - glad to see you finally had the big 'O' :happydance: and a new job!

Lucy Lu - I was afraid of low progesterone myself since TTC has been taking several months, so I started taking B-6 along with my vitamins. It's supposed to help. I did have the progesterone 21 day test and it came back as normal, meaning I am ovulating. So onward to this month of TTC and the TWW.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Helloeeee girls!

Jennjenn- how long have you been taking B6? Just this evening started taking some Pregnacare tablets that I had left over from when I was expecting DS - they're still in date so I thought why not! They have lots of vit B6 in them so fingers crossed if there _is _any progesterone issue, that may help. Can you use a lubricant like pre-seed if you have to carry on your meds during ov? Hope it sorts itself out before then though.

Glad to hear you are feeling positive KB38! - you have spurred me on! Hope you have a nice weekend away - sounds fab. Good to hear you might be nearing ov as well Jasmine_Rose! And hope you do have to give them that news in your new job Katie! 

Fingers crossed for lots of bfps in a couple of weeks and that you will all save a seat for me! My af isn't due until the 6th March unfortunately - and that's the earliest possible - feels like an age away at the moment, but sure it will fly by! When is everyone planning to start testing? U r all this month aren't you?

Has anyone heard from Squeshie or Shinona lately? Hope you are all right Shinona hun :hugs:

Finally, last but not least :winkwink: ... Hi Mmdrago and Jacksmummy :wave: Hope you are both feeling well and not too tired x


----------



## KB38

Yay! We're all so close to ov'n / testing - the best time of the month!!!! You aren't that far behind LucyLu. Rest up now because I suspect you'll be needing it ;-)

I'm CD13 today. I had the faintest of faint faint lines on my opk this am. I'm going to start doing them in the am and pm from now on so I make doubly sure I don't miss it. 

I've been taking prenatal vitamins too this month. I even convinced OH to take the male version (he surprised me by agreeing straight away). I've also been going for accupuncture and taking some herbs that are meant to help with PCOS, stimulate o'vn and stablise hormones etc during the 2ww. Sound weird? I think so too. I can't believe I'm actually doing it but I was so down when af got me last month, doing something - anything - has given me a renewed sense of hope.


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies!! How is everyone?? I love coming and seeing everyone so positive!!
Kb38 good luck with ov hun! And good job getting OH to take vits!! Lol
Katie congrats on the job! How many dpo are u now???
Jasmine hope u ov soon and have a good cycle this month! 
Jenjen sorry about feeling so poo hope u feel better 
Lucy it does seem like along time but it will fly by! What cd are u on? 
I'm rooting for u all!!!!! :dust: :dust:
So I'm doing ok not had anymore pain!! :happydance: and just happy overall baby is making me abit sick tho was sick abit this morning, also having to pee loads :haha: but I think the worst is my boobs are sooooo sore I keep waking up thru the nite cos I'm laid on my belly :wacko: but I'm just happy that I'm feeling all this mean the hormones are there! My first midwife appointment Is on the 22nd feb 2weeks today :) I just can't wait for my scan!!! 
Anyway hope ur all well xxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hmmm silly me got up this morning and forgot to take my temperature...silly me oh well not really trying to get preg this month anymore more about trying to learn about me.. Ill temp tomorrow. We are going on holiday on sunday taking kids to Disneyland Paris so YAY excited and I got appointment through for the week we get back for a CT so Im not allowed to be pregnant for it or have a chance I am so this months definately out 

Glad to see your all doing well xxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Well ladies not sure what is going on...I woke up at 3:00 am with a fever of 38.05 and really hot and my head hurt. I had to take some medicine and finally fell back asleep around 5am. I'm at work now and it seems to be starting again, so I'll probably go home after lunch.

Anyone else get sick right before O-day? Not sure what it will mean for this month and if I should start my OPK tonight as planned???


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi jen jen I would still still opk just try and get in as much :sex: as u can my 2nd month I was really ill round O time so didn't do much in the bedroom but u never no :) 
Oooh jasmine Disney land!! Love that place have fun! And good luck with ur appointment xxx


----------



## shinona

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been around much. I had a couple of days of bleeding again last week but not heavy at all. The few tests I've done since have still been positive. My lovely GP got me a scan for this Thursday but we're away all week so going to try and reschedule for Monday or early next week. I'm so scared about it though as I still have a terrible feeling that things are not as they should be. I guess I just have to wait and see.

Katie, congrats on the new job! Sounds v exciting.

Jasmine, have fun at DIsney Land - it's so much fun.

Jen, hope you're feeling OK.

Stacey, glad to hear you're getting all those symptoms. I was very sick with ds and I've only felt mildly nauseous so far - can't tell you how much I'd love to spew at the moment :haha:

Thanks Lucy (and others) for wondering where I was. 

xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww shinona I've still got my fingers tightly crossed for u!!!! I was thinking tho 1 of the main reasons for random bleeding is more than 1 baby! I'm just thinking as you've still got ur bfp! Surly if the worst had happend you wouldn't be showing anything on a hpt?? Oh I dunno I just really want it to work out for u!!! :hugs: where are you going? (If u don't mind me asking) anywhere nice? Xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

KB38 said:


> Yay! We're all so close to ov'n / testing - the best time of the month!!!! You aren't that far behind LucyLu. Rest up now because I suspect you'll be needing it ;-)

:rofl:....:holly: - that is me bd'ing by the way haha (have been dying to use that smilie!)... lol I wish my boobs were that big :haha:

Good to hear everyone is well xx

...EDIT - haha my shortest post yet lol


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Aww shinona I've still got my fingers tightly crossed for u!!!! I was thinking tho 1 of the main reasons for random bleeding is more than 1 baby! I'm just thinking as you've still got ur bfp! Surly if the worst had happend you wouldn't be showing anything on a hpt?? Oh I dunno I just really want it to work out for u!!! :hugs: where are you going? (If u don't mind me asking) anywhere nice? Xxx

Ditto Shinona - the continued bfp sounds like a good sign, thinking of you and hope the scan brings good news. Enjoy your time away :flower:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jennjenn said:


> Well ladies not sure what is going on...I woke up at 3:00 am with a fever of 38.05 and really hot and my head hurt. I had to take some medicine and finally fell back asleep around 5am. I'm at work now and it seems to be starting again, so I'll probably go home after lunch.
> 
> Anyone else get sick right before O-day? Not sure what it will mean for this month and if I should start my OPK tonight as planned???

U feeling any better JennJenn? Hope it passes soon. I would start the opks anyway x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hahahahahahaha lucy LOVE the smilie!! Iv got really big boobs 34FF and they are no fun :( god what are they gunna be like when I'm huge!! Lol
And lucy ur small posts don't count when u post 3 :rofl: :rofl: joking xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Hahahahahahaha lucy LOVE the smilie!! Iv got really big boobs 34FF and they are no fun :( god what are they gunna be like when I'm huge!! Lol
> And lucy ur small posts don't count when u post 3 :rofl: :rofl: joking xxxx

Haha good point :haha: - I start reading back again and then think ooh gotta comment on something else! I lurrrve this thread! :cloud9:

Wow Jacksmummy - 34FF is impressive! lol hope that doesn't sound rude :blush: - I am sooo jealous - mine are a waste of space - 34A! - although I did reach the dizzy heights of 34B while breastfeeding :rofl: - and had cleavage for the first time in my life :haha:


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww lucy really big boobs are not what people think I really dunno y all these women/girls have boob jobs to make them huge I get really bad back ache and rude comments of silly little boys (men) while out my perfect size would be 34C I thought of having them reduced but it can go really wrong and leaves bad scarring! How long did u breast feed I couldn't as I was very ill after having jack and was on a lot of meds so had to bottle feed now I don't no if I feel comfortable breastfeeding??!! Oh I don't no maybe express?? Xx


----------



## squeshie

Hello guys
Sorry I've been MIA, I've been trying to kick start my ttc again along with healthy eating and exercise by going on a jaunt to London to see my best friends. Not sure it was very healthy, may have had one or two cocktails as I am positive this month is out - only bded once again AF had departed and now hubby is working away. Onward and upward tho!

Glad to hear things are going well with the beans :) Loving the scan mmdrago, it does look very snug in there!

Thanks for missing me too Lucy :) Congrats on the job Katie and the appt Jasmine!

I have finally caught up with the thread xx Hope everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## mmdrago

Ohhh I have been soo busy and tired lately! School hours plus 50+ hours of clinicals at the hospital. My head is spinning! Hahah boobs... I have 36D and I often wish I had a little bit smaller, maybe small C or large B ;) Although I keep hearing how boobs will grow after baby and breastfeeding eek!

I had some very faint spotting on Sunday. It was only when I wiped and tinged brown. I'm not going crazy but still a little worried. I know it's normal but just can't help but worry about it.

Hope you feel better jennjenn! I've never been sick around O-day so can't comment there sorry.

jacksmummy excited for your scan! Oh counting down the days it seems like so long!!!

shinona good to hear from you, keep us updated!

Good to hear from you too squeshie!


----------



## Lucy Lu

I agree with you actually JM - 34C sounds ideal - somewhere nice and in the middle. I am relieved they haven't sagged after feeding! - was terrified I was going to end up with _small _saggy boobs - eek what a picture! - but turned out they are the only part of my body that has gone back to its previous size after having a baby lol! - Typical!

I breastfed for longer than I was expecting in the end. Just assumed I would do it to 5/6 months, around the time he weaned onto solids - but we had a rocky start for the first month, then got to the 6 month point and it was all going much better then, and I just didn't feel ready to stop plus he seemed happy to carry on, so we went up to 10 months - but in the last couple of months, it was only between about 2-3 feeds a day so a lot less frequently. I started to get really nervous with public feeding after 6 months - felt like some people were judging me for 'still' breastfeeding a bigger baby! And I did have some negativity from family about not stopping earlier....

...I reckon the most important thing is to do what feels right for you next time. How you feed is such a personal decision - and it always feels to me like you are damned if you do and damned if you don't - people always seem to put their two pence in about how you feed your baby - winds me right up!

Sounds like you had a rough time of it after Jack was born hun. Tell me to bog off if I am being nosey, but what did you have? Did you suffer for a while?

Hi Squeshie! Mmdrago -how are you doing today? Good ur not too freaked out, try not to worry hun, sure it's all ok and just old blood passing thru x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Haha - is anyone else getting fed up of their facebook ads? Just logged in and got 'FREE for pregnant mums', 'Having a baby?' and all sorts of similar messages down the right hand side of my home page!..... Talk about pressure - YES Mr facebook, we are _trying_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I had an awful labour ** alert ** for pregnant ladies that are already scared... Well it all started fine but after 32hours of really bad contractions I decided to have an epidural and when u have an epi they hook u up to a monitor to keep and eye on babys heartbeat and contractions also I had been 5cm for 18hours so I was getting fed up they took my temp and I was running a fever they were going to give me antibiotics thru a drip but all of a sudden jacks heart pretty much stopped so I was rushed in for a c-section and they gave me spinal block while a midwife was checking me she then turned round and told me I was 10cm and he was coming so had to push :wacko: I couldnt feel anything and no amount of pushing was helping so they cut me (badly) and used a vontuse to pull him out he came out NOT crying with the cord wrapped around his neck twice but he was fine just in shock and alittle blue lol but I lost a lot of blood and ended up with a really bad infection that they didn't pick up until after I'd gone home and tried to pick jack up and fainted so was rushed bk to hospital and spent 3 nites there without jack then had to move in with my parents for 5weeks cos I was told I could not look after jack as I needed a lot of rest but oh was great and so were my mum and dad taking turns to do night feeds and stuff, so I had a pretty crappy time tbh and labour does scare the hell out of me now but I'm hoping to do it all naturally this time and hope there is no complications and hoping for a much shorter than 38hours!! Lol xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also I do agree that everyone thinks they have a rite to stick there nose in when it comes to feeding YOUR baby!!! I think its great u breast fed aslong as u did!! U should be proud of urself! Ignore rude stares and comments! Xx


----------



## mummapie

Lucy Lu said:


> Haha - is anyone else getting fed up of their facebook ads? Just logged in and got 'FREE for pregnant mums', 'Having a baby?' and all sorts of similar messages down the right hand side of my home page!..... Talk about pressure - YES Mr facebook, we are _trying_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

YES! doing my head in, everything i seem to look at atm has something baby orientated about it!
last night whilst out, i saw a woman showing her friends a scan of her daughters baby. oh kept whispering to me "go look go look" but i knew i'd look a right odd ball if i did lol!


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: Aw Stacey hun - I don't know what to say - you poor thing. Hope I didn't make you drag up painful memories :blush:. You are definitely owed a break this time and a nice quick labour! :flower: It's supposed to be a lot quicker the second time isn't it, so hope you will have a much easier time of it x


----------



## jacks mummy

No lucy its fine I don't mind really its how I got my little man even if it was awful lol yea I heard 2nd time is quicker so hopefully it will all run smoothly.. How was ur labour with ur little man? 
How is everyone tonite??? Xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Lucy Lu said:


> Haha - is anyone else getting fed up of their facebook ads? Just logged in and got 'FREE for pregnant mums', 'Having a baby?' and all sorts of similar messages down the right hand side of my home page!..... Talk about pressure - YES Mr facebook, we are _trying_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:

my fb is doing it too grrrrr

my fb email to find me is jen_shiers at the hot place co uk if anyone wants to add me as a friend btw and my name is jenny hill


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hmmm wont tell you my scare stories of labour as I might put myself off but I had a c section with my youngest so next time will be a c sec again. Im driving myself mad Im far too broody ...spend at least one sentence or more a day saying " I want a baby" 
I really feel like something is missing... I know I have 3 beautiful kids and Im so lucky but I really feel like Im meant to have another child ...theres a gap... the idea of a future without filing that gap is unbearable


----------



## jacks mummy

I no what u mean! When we were trying it just felt like something was missing in my life.. Now the hole has been filled if u no what I mean.. I no it will happen for u hun! It will happen for u all!! Its an awful feeling that desperation for a baby takes over ur life I think I want 3 kids, I cannot see this one been my last but then again ask me again when I've been through labour again hahaha!! Xx


----------



## KB38

Hi everyone. I'm so glad to hear you're all doing well. I hope you're ok too mmdrago. I had a positive opk this am so am all ready to get going if you know what I mean except oh has called to say he won't be home until late tonight. Grrrrrrrr...... CD15 today so I should be ovulating within the next 2 days. He'd better be home soon so or else!!!!

I've been really excited about ttc this month and now it comes to crunch time and now I'm really nervous. Not sure why but I'm just trying to go with it and not get too stressed. I keep reminding myself that I promised not to be a crazy lady this month! 

Oh and I know what you guys mean about the FB ads. They drive me nuts. I'm trying to work out how to delete them from my screen.

I have to go and pack for our mini-break so I'll talk to you all next week. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I thought I only wanted 3 kids but now I want 4 hehehehe I had egg white yesterday and my temp is still up Im thinking ovulation is either happening or happened oooo and CD 14 so might be onl track for a normalish cycle


----------



## shinona

Oo, KB, have a fab weekend away and enjoy all the lovely :sex:! We're just coming to the end of a lovely week away in the north of Scotland. It's been so nice spending every day with dh and ds.

I've got a scan next Wednesday. I am scared already - really bricking it that there won't be a tiny little baby there. There's nothing I can do though, is there? So just going to have to grow a pair and get on with it.

Stace, I had a pretty rotten birth with ds too although no horrid after effects like you. 45 hour labour ending in a foreceps delivery in theatre - last chance before a section as ds was big (10lbs 14oz) and stuck! He came out with the cord round his neck too but luckily he gave a huge cry as soon as he arrived. I don't remember much but I do remember everyone laughing and saying how big he was! Not sure what'll happen when it comes time for no.2 - am hoping they'll keep a close eye on how big bubs is getting. Lucy, I was like you with the bf-ing. I thought I'd only do it til 6 months and was quite ambivalent about it before having ds - thought I'd give it a try and if it didn't work out well ho hum. But turned into a big of a bf-ing nazi - totally loved it and did it til ds was almost 1. Because he was a big boy I felt a little self conscious about it doing it as he got bigger but not once did I have a negative comment or any stares (oh, except once while on hols in France - weird!).

xx


----------



## shinona

Jasmine_rose said:


> I thought I only wanted 3 kids but now I want 4 hehehehe I had egg white yesterday and my temp is still up Im thinking ovulation is either happening or happened oooo and CD 14 so might be onl track for a normalish cycle

That's good news! Are you at all tempted to go for it???

How's the gluten free diet going? Have you discovered quinoa yet? It's kind of like cous cous but is v good for you and gluten free. Most of the flavours of Snack a Jacks are gluten free too.
xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Goodluck for your scan have my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Jasmine_rose

shinona said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> I thought I only wanted 3 kids but now I want 4 hehehehe I had egg white yesterday and my temp is still up Im thinking ovulation is either happening or happened oooo and CD 14 so might be onl track for a normalish cycle
> 
> That's good news! Are you at all tempted to go for it???
> 
> How's the gluten free diet going? Have you discovered quinoa yet? It's kind of like cous cous but is v good for you and gluten free. Most of the flavours of Snack a Jacks are gluten free too.
> xxClick to expand...

I was very tempted to go for it but we played about with out actual naughiness.... but I have a CT of my kidneys on the 18th and I really dont want to be worried about being pregnant ....so postponed for now GF diets going ok although one of the days I ate gluten and regretted it as it killed ... not tried quinoa yet


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well I had a wee on a stick and neg for ovulation so hmmmmmm and temp back down again going on holiday sunday so this month I might not find out when I ovulate


----------



## NellyO

Hi everyone!:wave:
Sorry I've not been on here for a while. I'm just so exhausted all the time! I'm in bed most nights by 8:30 and even then I'm still sooo tired the next day. 
I've had a quick read through to try and catch up. Hope the TTC is going well for everyone!
Love the scan pic mmdrago! 
Jacks mummy- how are you feeling? Any morning sickness?
I've been having sickness quite badly. Although it's faded slightly the last few days which has been a welcome relief. My scan is the 23rd which I'm so excited about! I also have to see an obstetrician on the 22nd as I was born with a hole in my heart and they want to keep an eye on me.
I enjoyed all the boobs talk! I'm a 34DD and am hoping they won't get too much bigger!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to Jasmine and LucyLu and Squeshie and anyone else still TTC xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

I am finally back among the living - woohoo - but I think I missed my o-date this month. With the fever my CM was really dry so I don't even know if I ovulated or not. My temps were all over the board and just now seem normal. I tried one OPK last night and it was negative. I'm not going to waste what I have left as they are the CB digitals and very pricey. We'll start back to BD and maybe I'll hit the jackpot, but I won't be stressing/obsessing this month. 

Looks like I missed some really good laughs...We're celbrating Valentine's Day this weekend, so y'all will know I'll be busy!:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi there ladies! 
Hope u have a lovely holiday jasmine!!
Jenjen glad ur feeling better hun and hope the eggy is late and u catch a valentine eggy 
Hi nellyo! Well I'm fine hun but the last 2days iv been SOOOOO tired! My mum picked jack up from school today and I slept from 2pm till 5.30pm and I'm now falling asleep again!! Just drained and feeling very sicky most of the time can't eat much either. But I've only actually been sick a couple of times. But I no I'll start to perk up after 12weeks so I'm just counting down the days :haha: good luck with ur scan hun!! Make sure u let us have a peek! 
Anyway hope everyone is well and not driving urselfs too nuts xxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

:cry: Sorry for TMI but I needed to talk to someone - I am spotting lots of pink blood every time I wipe and have a really crampy feeling in my womb area. My period finished 5-6 days ago, and I've NEVER had spotting after it like this. This with the pre-af spotting each month is worrying me now :cry:. What is going on with my body? :wacko:


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww lucy! I have no idea hun its never happend to me... I would deff go speak to the doctor tho. It prob won't be anything serious but if it is something stopping u conceiving then I'm sure u would rather find out now and not in a years time, I no a lot of things can be treated with meds so don't get too worried hun!!! I could be nothing. :hugs: hope ur ok xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> :cry: Sorry for TMI but I needed to talk to someone - I am spotting lots of pink blood every time I wipe and have a really crampy feeling in my womb area. My period finished 5-6 days ago, and I've NEVER had spotting after it like this. This with the pre-af spotting each month is worrying me now :cry:. What is going on with my body? :wacko:

:hugs: Sorry to hear what you're going through. A few cycles before my BFP, I got almost a WEEK of spotting before my period came and that has NEVER happened to me before. I almost made an appointment, but ended up bleeding all over myself during my midterm exam! 

If you're worried,make an appointment. Nothing wrong with wanting to know what's going on w/ your bod


----------



## squeshie

Lucy, I think we're al definitely more aware of things happening in our bodies whilst ttc. But it is odd when something happens out of the blue, hope it has settled down some. 

How is everyone? I am okay, have stepped up the exercise and working hard to get that bfp, Jenn your comment made me smile - also using the valentine's weekend to get busy :)

Hope everyone's weekend went well!


----------



## KB38

Hi everyone, I hope you all had a good weekend! How's everyone else going? Sorry to hear about your bad month this month JennJenn. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you anyway. LucyLu, I hope you get into the dr really soon so you can sort out whatever is going on before you're due to ovulate. Congrats on your healthy eating etc plan Squeshie. Enjoy your holiday JasmineRose. Jack's Mummy I hope you're feeling better.

I had an awesome time away but have come home and have totally stresssed myself out that all my "good work" was for nothing. I was due to ovulate on CD17 which was Saturday but have just entered all my data into FF and it says I ovulated on CD15 which was Thursday. Wouldn't you know it. We bd'ed everyday this month except for Thursday because OH was really late home from work and really, really tired :-( 

I feel really bummed even though I promised myself I was not going to get myself too stressed out this month. Am fighting to keep the crazy lady away. Any tips???


----------



## squeshie

KB38 said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you all had a good weekend! How's everyone else going? Sorry to hear about your bad month this month JennJenn. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you anyway. LucyLu, I hope you get into the dr really soon so you can sort out whatever is going on before you're due to ovulate. Congrats on your healthy eating etc plan Squeshie. Enjoy your holiday JasmineRose. Jack's Mummy I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> I had an awesome time away but have come home and have totally stresssed myself out that all my "good work" was for nothing. I was due to ovulate on CD17 which was Saturday but have just entered all my data into FF and it says I ovulated on CD15 which was Thursday. Wouldn't you know it. We bd'ed everyday this month except for Thursday because OH was really late home from work and really, really tired :-(
> 
> I feel really bummed even though I promised myself I was not going to get myself too stressed out this month. Am fighting to keep the crazy lady away. Any tips???

I wouldn't stress out, if you bded everyday (good job btw, I need some of your energy!) then I imagine you've covered it! Sperm can survive in the body for longer than a day so try not to beat yourself up. It can be hard not though, I know how you feel kinda, I am around ovulation and hoped after working away this week we could get some bding in but Dh has been cold ridden and hopeless - managed just once so I feel we're out this month. It's just the way! Plus FF can get it wrong sometimes, go on what you feel as you know your body xxxx Fingers crossed it's your month!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Don't panic KB38 - I reckon it's better to BD the day before ovulation, rather than the day itself, as you could have ovulated anytime during Thursday, and by the time you'd come to bd on thursday night if you had, the egg could have popped out hours and hours before that! Know what you mean tho - TTC can be so bloody stressful!

Sorry to freak out about the spotting, and thank you all for your kind comments. It's stopped now, but still carried on quite some way into yesterday. Going to dr tmrw so hopefully they can shed some light or get me checked out. I dunno! This cycle is just weird - I'm dry as a bone now, sorry TMI... pretty sure I usually have a lot more CM around this time...even tho it's not fertile, it's like it's building up to it, but right now, nothing! Grrr, gonna try not to think about TTCing for a few days! Not feeling at all positive - have written off this month before I've even ovulated!

Hope everyone is well and keeping busy! xx


----------



## mmdrago

KB38 don't worry, we only BD the day before and 3 days prior and ended getting bfp.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!

Ooh, and I meant to say KB38 - for the last two cycles we have bd'd every single day in the fertile period and that's clearly not working lol, so I think you have just as good a chance this month! Stay positive hun! x

Grr - I gotta change my ticker - I am pretty convinced I have more than 6 days to wait for ovulation this month - sorry TMI, but still totally dry as a bone! Well, gonna have some pressure free fun tonight anyway lol! x


----------



## KB38

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate all of your comments. I can't believe how obsessed I become every 2ww. I've been trying to tell myself all day today that I've done as much as I could do as has oh (who dutifully took his Menevit every day) so it really is up to fate now. Grrrrr..... I hate the 2ww.

Who's up next for ovulation? I need something to distract me.....


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling? Kb38 how many dpo are u? Lucylu are u feeling any closer to ov? I do just want to say tho when I got pregnant I didn't think that I would be able to as I didn't have ANY ewcm!! Just after ov white milky cm so I don't really think it matters all that much!! Also lucy have u got any pre seed? For if u do ov and are still dry? Anyway I'm ok just feel really crappy if I'm honest I'm in bed every nite for 9pm, and really struggling with food and feel sick all the time :( I don't like to complain to u guys as I no you would give ur right arm to be in my position so again if u want me to shut up just say!! I've got my 1st midwife appointment next tue I'll be 8weeks 3days then so only should have to wait 3-4weeks for my scan! I can't wait! Anyway hope everyone is ok!!! Xx


----------



## KB38

jacks mummy said:


> Kb38 how many dpo are u?

 6DPO today and symptom spotting like crazy even though realistically I know its still far too early for symptoms :wacko: Keep your spirits up and let us know how the midwife's appointment goes. How exciting :happydance:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi KB38! I will start symptom spotting with you soon hopefully - crossing all my fingers and toes for a bfp for both of us! My Dr's appointment was a total waste of time, but my spirits were lifted last night as I had loads of EWCM lol!...:sex: :holly: :haha:

'Complain' away Stacey! - That is what we are here for hun :hugs:. Love hearing how you are getting on. And I bet we will all be the same when we get our bfps. First tri is very yucky and tiring! Hope you are feeling ok in spite of it all :flower:.

I never answered your question about labour Stacey - you are going to tell me to belt up - it was only 2 and a half hours long :blush:!.. that's what the hospital told me anyway - felt more like 6 to me - I don't really understand when they start classifying it as labour :shrug:. Although it was straightforward, they kept us in for 2 nights as our little boy was born over 3 weeks early and was incredibly drowsy - he had to be woken up for every single feed for the first fortnight - he never ever asked to be fed, and struggled to put on weight initially, then I got blocked milk ducts which turned into mastitis and felt like I had flu, and the antibiotics I took gave me a dodgy rash all over my body! So it wasn't without it's difficulties, but I think we were pretty lucky overall.... 

...Lol anyone tell us to stop with the birth and after-birth stories if you have had enough! Worrying we are putting all the first time mums to be off! :wacko:

Haha Shinona - you sound just like me with the breastfeeding - I didn't imagine I would enjoy it so much, but didn't want to stop once we got past the early problems, and LO was a little guzzler once he got going.

How are you doing Squeshie? Any signs of ovulation?


----------



## Lucy Lu

bgnmhnmkujuytytyyty...

...That is our little boy saying hello by the way! Think he wants me to go and play now! Shoudn't really be on the laptop when he is up - I am a mean mummy! Bye bye x


----------



## shinona

Just a quick one, girls. I had my scan this morning and it's not good - there's nothing there. They've taken bloods as hpts are still positive. They want to check what's happening with hormone levels and I'll go back on Friday.

I'm devastated.

x


----------



## Jennjenn

Sorry to hear your devestating news Shinona. It's never easy and hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Oh hun, so sorry :nope:. Life can be so cruel. Thinking of you and hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## mmdrago

Shinona praying for you hun, I hope that it's just really early and they missed it!

I have my next appt today and I've been spotting since last Sunday, actually turning bright red today so I'm freaked out as ever.


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry Shinona :hugs:

FX for you mmdrago :hugs:

Well girls, I've made it to 15DPO with no sign as yet of AF. I don't really feel pregnant either if I'm honest, so it may just be Mother Nature playing tricks on me and giving me the longest LP in history!


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: mmdrago - let us know how the appointment went. Thinking of you hun and hope all is ok x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Katie - your chart is looking good too - the temp is staying high! Fingers crossed - I would put my money on a bfp for you this week! If so your chart is gonna give hope to lots of b&b ladies with long irregular cycles! x


----------



## mmdrago

Well we went in and had another ultrasound. This time, there was no heartbeat. Baby had grown a little bit (measured 7w 3d on the screen) but must have died sometime in between the last two weeks. I've been spotting since last Sunday so I guess that's when. I don't know. I decided to wait it out, got some medication for when the pain hits me. Now I just get to go through all the steps all over again.


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh mmdrago I am so sorry my darling!!!! I'm deverstated for u!!! :hugs: I really can't imagine how your feeling!! Lots of love from me! :hugs: xxx
Shinona again darling I'm sorry :hugs: u poor things! Hugs and love from me xxx
I'm sorry ladies I really am.... I just dnt no what to say! I'm here for u both xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hi Girls 
Got back from hols today it was a lovely holiday 
Im so sorry to walk in on such sad news love to you both mmdrago and Shinona Its so horriable and you know that we all care and are here for you. xxxxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry mmdrago :hugs: My heart goes out to you.

Well, I'm out....AF got me this morning :cry:


----------



## KB38

Oh no, girls, I am so sorry to hear the news. I know that there is absolutely nothing I can say to make either of you feel better but I am thinking about both of you. I know I am only repeating what the others have said but I want you both to know that I am here too. Anything you need.... 

Katie, sorry to hear af got you too.


----------



## shinona

Mmdrago, darling girl, I'm so sorry to hear that. xxx

Thanks for all the lovely messages everyone. I am doing OK - my wee boy is keeping me distracted. Hcg level was 125 (no idea what that means really) but they won't discharge me until it's under 25. I'm going back tomorrow for another hcg test. I wish I could think it was too early, mmdrago but I know that's not the case. This little one just wasn't meant for this world. I now just have to be really patient until June and take the opportunity to do things I couldn't have otherwise done.


----------



## Jennjenn

Sorry to hear your news mmdrago. It's never easy to go through. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## squeshie

So sorry mmdrago and Shiona xxx hugs x


----------



## Lucy Lu

oh mmdrago :cry: - I am so sorry you had to go through this again hun. I just can't believe it :nope:. Take care, we are all here for you...you and Shinona are both so brave. Hope your families are taking good care of you both, u poor loves x

:hugs: too Katie - TTC'ing is just the pits sometimes! Hope you are feeling ok hun. Tell me to bog off if this is not helpful, but that is reassuring you had a nice long luteal phase this time :flower:. Maybe your cycles will start to settle down and get shorter now xxx

Jasmine_Rose - good to hear you had a nice holiday. You deserved a break x


----------



## KB38

I'm so glad to hear you're doing ok Shinona. I hope you are too mmdrago.


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how is everyone today? Shinona glad ur feeling alittle better hun.
Mmdrago hope ur holding up ok, hopefully see u here again soon :hugs: 
Lucy how r u love? Getting close to ov now :) that seems to have gone really quick :wacko: 
Jasmine glad u had a nice holiday hun hope u de-stressed :) 
So who is next to test?? XxxX


----------



## KB38

jacks mummy said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone today? Shinona glad ur feeling alittle better hun.
> Mmdrago hope ur holding up ok, hopefully see u here again soon :hugs:
> Lucy how r u love? Getting close to ov now :) that seems to have gone really quick :wacko:
> Jasmine glad u had a nice holiday hun hope u de-stressed :)
> So who is next to test?? XxxX

I think Lucy Lu's next to ovulate.

I might be next to test. I'm 9DPO today. AF due somewhere between next Weds and Frid (not exactly sure as o'd a little earlier than usual this month).


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Ive not done any naughty stuff so no reason to test here :(


----------



## Lucy Lu

Think I have ovulated today. Had a +opk late last night and it's gone negative again this morning, but my temp is still low, so fingers crossed that will go up tomorrow morning. Good luck with testing KB38! All rooting for you! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Mmdrago - maybe u won't be on here for a while but I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you lots. It's just so hard to know what to say. Hope you are coping ok. Take care hun xxx


----------



## KB38

Pretty sure I'm out again this month :-( My temp dropped by 0.2 this am and so, despite promising not to before Wed, I used my last FRER - BFN. I've had my cry and now I'm just waiting for AF so can start again. Sigh. I hate, hate, hate this so much. Hope you girls have had a better day / weekend!


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: KB38 - so sorry to hear that, hope you are ok x. Hang in there tho. Are you 10 DPO now? Couldn't it still be an implantation dip in which case you wouldn't be getting a bfp yet? Can I have a nosey at your chart? :flower:


----------



## squeshie

Hey everyone, am just checking in. Am a bit like JasmineR, in two week window but only manage one bd this month, due to us both feeling sick and me working away, am sure I missed it but keep symptom spotting - am doing my own head in. Only 9 dpo I think but not sure... eeek this ttc business is hard! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## KB38

Lucy Lu said:


> :hugs: KB38 - so sorry to hear that, hope you are ok x. Hang in there tho. Are you 10 DPO now? Couldn't it still be an implantation dip in which case you wouldn't be getting a bfp yet? Can I have a nosey at your chart? :flower:

Sure can. Here's the link to my homepage: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32d121. Is that how I give you access? If not, let me know how and I'll have a bit more of a play. 

I've put my charts for the last three months there so you can compare. 

Not looking good. 11DPO today. Temp same as y'day 36.6 so expecting to see another drop tomorrow am. Am ok with it today though. Trying to focus on next month.

How are you? End up getting lots of BDing in?

Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down too Squeshie. Is next month looking better for you???


----------



## NellyO

Thinking of you mmdrago :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## squeshie

I'm okay KB, prepping for the arrival of AF - wish my body would behave after the mmc though. Been having some odd pre AF symptoms like a very bloated lower abdomen - am actually 9dpo, so it could be a sign the witch is on her way! Am focussing on next month too! Are your cycles consistent KB? When is AF due? I know nothing about charts - how long have you been charting?

Have you been charting/temping long Lucy?

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

OH and I have been referred to a FS at the Centre for Life in Newcastle - I'm being tested next week for various things (PCOS etc) and then someone is going to see us asap! This is really good news - we'll only have been trying for 4 months this Wednesday and I was sure nobody would take us seriously!


----------



## curly123

Hello girls how you all doing?

Girls I'm so so sorry to hear of your losses - much love to you xxx

Thought I'd pop in and say hello xxx


----------



## squeshie

Katie am glad someone is checking things out for you, I think one of the worse things about this ttc business is the not knowing and waiting. I hope everything goes well for you x

Curly - how's pregnancy treating you ? It's nice to have you pop by x


----------



## KB38

squeshie said:


> Are your cycles consistent KB? When is AF due? I know nothing about charts - how long have you been charting?

AF due b/n tomorrow and Friday. Hopefully tomorrow so I can get on with it! 

I've been charting for 5 months. It was a bit confusing at the start and so someone on here suggested Fertility Friend which is an online programme that I've been using for 3 months. It's great because they pretty much teach you everything you need to know, it takes the guess work out if it and, even better, you can try it for a month for free to see if it is for you. If you want to use the basic programme it's free forever but I've subscribed to the one with a few extras (its around $50 a year). You can have a look at my charts if you want to have a look at the link I posted for Lucy Lu y'day to see what it looks like.

My cycle is pretty regular b/n 26 -29 CDs. It hasn't always been that way. I've been working really hard in the last year or so to lose weight and its really helped (I have PCOS). What I identified from charting in the first two months was that I was ovulating way too late (around CD 19) so I've been going to an accupuncturist that helped a girlfriend of mine conceive. 

I was a bit of a sceptic re alternative remedies but this month I o'd on day 15for the first time in the 5 months I've been charting so I'll see how it goes next month and then I'll know if it was a fluke. What I've noticed this month is that my temp seems to have started to drop 4 days ago which I think is a bad think because from what I've read your temp should only drop the day or so before AF arrives. I don't know what that means. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. 

Anyway, I'm going to keep temping and going back to the accupuncturist this month. I find that doing things distracts me from being too upset about not having a baby yet and keeps me positive (which is getting harder and harder I have to say).

Anyway I think I'm rivalling Lucy Lu for the longest post so I'd better sign off. Are your cycles regular??? When are you expecting AF???


----------



## mmdrago

I still haven't cried. I just feel empty.

And helpless. At least with TTC we can DO something, our actions = BFP. With this... we did everything we were supposed to and then it just got ripped away for no reason. DH wants to try again, I want to try again. But deep down, it just feels like I don't want to care anymore because I'll just be let down all over again. I haven't been on here much, mostly because I'm negative and I don't want to bring you girls down who are hopeful and trying. I have no one here to talk to, DH is like a rock and not good at emotional conversation. Fri and Sat were horrible. I worked 12 hours days at the hospital and that's when I had most of the cramps, bleeding, clotting, etc. I think "it" happened on Saturday. I'm not sure. I guess I have an appt tomorrow for who knows what at the doctor's office. I'm not bleeding out, so don't really care. I've been busy nonstop for the past week, working 50 hours and taking midterms at school that I haven't had time to myself. In a way it helped keep me from thinking about things but it also delays my healing emotionally. I have a bunch of days off this week and now I'm scared about it. I don't want to be home all day with my thoughts.

Good luck everyone with your testing and ovulation. I hope you all get great news that never changes.


----------



## Jennjenn

Mmdrago - I know this time is very hard for you and DH. I miscarried at 8 weeks and I still remember everything (I suspected I miscarried before the dr confirmed it) - when I conceived, the due date, the D&C - and that was 8 years ago this coming June. My doctor was great and really helped me understand that our bodies only want to have healthy babies and it will miscarry when it's not healthy. That helps me now get through every month that I don't see a BFP. 
I was so scared to try again but we did 3 years later and everything was perfect. It's a risk and a leap of faith but don't give up hope. 

It sounds like you have been really busy with school but in time you will have that emotional healing that is needed during these life events! My DH wasn't much help either and I ended up drinking a bottle of wine at 1am in the morning when I had my meltdown. 

Please post what ever you are feeling - you are not getting me down and we are all here to support you. :flower:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Mmdrago 
I feel so much like you do so I hope you dont feel too alone .. 
When I first miscarried in May it was awful when it happened again in the dec and this time we had the scan it seemed even worse. Everyday I think about what would have been the fact that I would have had a new baby who was just over a month old if I hadnt MC the first time.. the fact that Id be as pregnant as Curly is right now if only my pip had hung in there. All I keep thinking is maybe my body wasnt ready yet and I need to give it time so thats what Iam doing. With time I hope we both feel better and can start again Hugs x


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: mmdrago - don't ever feel like you can't come on here for moral support. That is what we are here for :flower: - to share the highs and lows alike. Hope we can be a source of comfort for you while you're going through this difficult time. Don't try to go through it alone whatever you do!!!! We are here for you... I'm always on here actually in case peeps hadn't noticed lol :blush: - sad I know

Take care love x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi KB, I might be wrong but sure I read somewhere that progesterone (and therefore temp) peaks around 5-7 DPO, and then can start to fall away as it lowers. Isn't it only a sign of low progesterone or luteal phase defect if it falls back below the coverline for too many days before af arrives? I'm no expert lol but your charts seem to look quite healthy to me :flower:

Hi Squeshie hun :wave:. I just started temping this month - trying to only do it for one cycle just to reassure myself that i'm ovulating and don't have progesterone problems (as I've been spotting 2-4 days before af arrives since my periods returned nearly a yr ago), but I'm already hooked so will likely carry on next month :dohh:! How are you doing? Any signs of af or preg? x

Hope you are doing ok Jacksmummy and not too worn out :hugs:


----------



## KB38

I am so glad that you're back mmdrago. I have been thinking about you and hope you can plan some really nice things for yourself whilst your at home over the next few days. Let us all know how you go at the dr tomorrow.


----------



## KB38

PS AF got me today. CD1 again.


----------



## squeshie

mmdrago, life is a big bag of crap sometimes and we're here always for you to let it all out, whether that is a rant, a cry or a laugh and a giggle. It must be so much harder going through this after seeing something on the scan, I can't imagine how hard it must be. Noone would blame you for being scared as Jenn said it's a total leap of faith, take some time to heal. Everyone does deal with grief in different ways so just be patient with yourself. In the mean time come see us whatever your mood and don't apologise for it. xxxxxxxx


----------



## squeshie

KB38 said:


> PS AF got me today. CD1 again.

Awaiting cd1 too, woke up with bad cramps and spotting, tis pants, onward and upwards though! xxxx


----------



## squeshie

Lucy Lu said:


> Hi KB, I might be wrong but sure I read somewhere that progesterone (and therefore temp) peaks around 5-7 DPO, and then can start to fall away as it lowers. Isn't it only a sign of low progesterone or luteal phase defect if it falls back below the coverline for too many days before af arrives? I'm no expert lol but your charts seem to look quite healthy to me :flower:
> 
> Hi Squeshie hun :wave:. I just started temping this month - trying to only do it for one cycle just to reassure myself that i'm ovulating and don't have progesterone problems (as I've been spotting 2-4 days before af arrives since my periods returned nearly a yr ago), but I'm already hooked so will likely carry on next month :dohh:! How are you doing? Any signs of af or preg? x
> 
> Hope you are doing ok Jacksmummy and not too worn out :hugs:

I daren't start temping in case I get obsessed with it :) I am already obsessed with poas and this app for the iPhone called p tracker. It lets you take note of symptoms and moods etc during the month. Symptom spotting ahoy now! I am due AF around the 26 but think it's gonna be early as have preperiod style cramping, backache and a touch of spotting. Stupidly took a ic yesterday (triumph of hope over experience) and it came out bfn - not that shocking really as we barely bded due to working away and the flu. Argggh this ttc business send you loopy, correction - is sending me loopy! x


----------



## KB38

squeshie said:


> KB38 said:
> 
> 
> PS AF got me today. CD1 again.
> 
> Awaiting cd1 too, woke up with bad cramps and spotting, tis pants, onward and upwards though! xxxxClick to expand...

Sorry to hear. I was sitting in a meeting at work at around 10am and felt the cramps starting. It was all I could do not to burst into tears even though I knew it was coming when my temp dropped.

How's your March looking?


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies,
Mmdrago I'm so sorry hun! I don't really no what to say, but I no you will get thru this darling. I have never been thru this and I hope and prey I never do.. And I hope u never have to go thru this again!! :hugs: 
Sorry to everyone af has got :( march bfp's it is then!! 
Lucy how many dpo are u now? Fingers and toes crossed!!! 
So how is everyone else doing?? 
Had my first midwife appointment yest it wasn't anything intresting to be honest just filling out paper work for the hospital I'm going to and what to eat and not eat ect ect.. Now I've just got to wait for scan date.. Which I'm very much looking forward to. Mostly to confirm baby is ok and there is only 1 haha. I have this feeling its twins which I would obviously be happy about but scared to death aswell!!! Twins run in both sides of the family and getting such a strong bfp at 9dpo and getting 2-3 on digi at 12dpo and just feeling much worse this time round makes me wonder but we will see.. Anyway I hope ur all well! Lots of love and hugs to everyone ttc is such a hard time! Good luck to all!!!! Xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Thanks ladies, I am glad you are all here to understand what the heck is going on. Most people around me have no idea. Of course the few that know are sad for me but they are busy with life and other things and have no idea the amount of obsession I have put into this... Trying to put together a family and feeling like I will never have any children of my own, never be pregnant for full term. It's horrible.

I had my appointment today, my uterus is back to normal according to the ultrasound. My Dr. asked if I was planning on using BC and he said there was no reason I couldn't get pregnant again right away if that was what we wanted. He said none of that 3 month wait BS.

DH actually told me he wants to try again (like right away). He even asked me to buy my sticks to pee on. I thought it was cute, and I think it might be helping me think about it a little more positively. I still feel so negative, but I find myself still buying the sticks after he asked. I guess I've moved on from completely negative to possibly apathetic I suppose?


----------



## jacks mummy

Mmdrago :hugs: if it was me I would try again strait away I no I would good luck sweetie! My sil was just like u with what ur saying she had a few loses 4 before she got her son 2 were mmc 9weeks and 6weeks and the others were just after her bfp and I remember her saying to me she thought she was never gunna be a mummy or have a family but she did get her forever baby and now he's 15month old! U WILL be a mummy darling! Its just a longer road for u :hugs: good luck hun xxx


----------



## mmdrago

Thanks jacks mummy. :hugs: I'd like to think it'll just make me that much more grateful when I finally get there. I just can't help but be impatient though. *sigh*


----------



## Jennjenn

Try right away if you can handle it emotionally. It's like Stacey said - your road may just be longer.:hugs:


----------



## KB38

Hi, how's everyone going? Me - not so good. I don't know what's wrong with me. I am bursting into tears at the littlest things and really really tired. I think this month's BFN has hit me really hard. So much so that I am seriously thinking about giving myself March off. I know it sounds silly compared to what everyone else is going through but I am really starting to think I'll never ever get by BFP. Sorry for venting on here. I just don't have anyone I can talk to about how I'm feeling.


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: kB38 - maybe a month off is a good idea - they do say don't they that the month you stop thinking about it and scheduling sex around ovulation is the one month it goes and happens!! Hope you are feeling a bit more cheerful soon. Take care hun :kiss: xx

Wow twins jacksmummy! - That would be kinda scary but so cool!! So exciting you will be getting your scan date soon! Time is ticking by!

Hope you are doing ok mmdrago - if you feel ready emotionally to TTC, I would go for it. Sounds like OH is being very sweet. Hugs hun x

I'm 7 DPO today - no pregnancy tests in the house yet lol! I have set myself a goal that the next hpt I pee on is going to be a bfp!...so which basically means no more peeing on sticks until I've safely missed a period, be that this month, next month or next year! Lets see how that one works lol!... Elsewhere in the land of symptom spotting, I have broken out in acne like spots all over my face since yesterday! Nice!... and was sooo hungry last night, I ate a whole large takeaway pizza to myself! - haha - blaming my piggishness on a baby which probably hasn't happened!


----------



## KB38

Ohhhh LucyLu that sounds promising. Everything is crossed that this is your month! Good luck hon (and good luck with the non-POAS promise). I tried but broke on 10DPO last month!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Thanks KB38! Are you feeling a bit better today? Hope so - first few cycle days are so hard x

Another spot this morning - I look like a teenager again! Eek! - I think it is likely just a reaction to hormone changes after ovulation tho rather than an embryo as it was too early for that when I first broke out in them. My temp has taken a nosedive this morning - d'oh! Hope it goes back up again tomorrow! I was getting excited yesterday when it got up so high for 2 days running. Here's my chart - 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24a68a

Anyone else have anything show up on their chart? 

Squeshie/Jasmine_Rose - did af arrive yet?

I would never manage this non-poas thing if i had tests in the house KB!

PS. Hate the second half of the 2ww - I start to get despondent every time when I have no symptoms


----------



## Lucy Lu

I keep meaning to post this as well - don't know if it's any good as it says they can take up to 8 weeks to arrive and that they'll only deliver them to the first 100 people that put their name down each day... and it sounds like you get pestered with marketing and sales calls off the back of it!!

Have a look and see tho - if anyone is interested x

https://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Af came for me Im now cycle day 1 Yay!!!! what a quick cycle YAY 30 days not bad :)


----------



## Jennjenn

My AF finally started and I am glad - I know crazy. I was afraid I would have a long cycle since I was sick during the the time I normally ovulate and I couldn't tell if I had or not. I've posted my chart for those who might be interested. I probably ovulated on my last cycle, but the fever messed up my temps and CM. Here's what it looks like for any that are interested. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3225dd/rss8064

My 41st birthday is coming up in 6 weeks and I'm thinking of getting my tubes tied. I feel so blessed that I already have 2 kids and we've tried for 6 months for #3 - the boy...maybe it's just not meant to be. I never thought it would be this hard to get pregnant and I know I don't want to be an older 42 when my 3rd child is born let alone conceived...:coffee:

So please give me your thoughts and opinions. 

Mmdrago - still hoping all is well with you
KB38 - I was in the same boat last week. If I wasn't crying I was bitching everyone out.
JasmineRose - glad you had a short one and hope the metaformin is working for you!
Lucy Lu - look at my charts - it's like climbing the Alps!
KittyKat - how are things with you?
Jacksmummy - so excited things to seem on track for you!
Sorry I missed everyone else - I can't see updates that far back as I am posting :dohh:


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: jennjenn - what a difficult decision hun. Hope you can work it through in your own mind and find your peace with whatever you decide. It is so hard to know what to advise - I guess I would just say to make sure you are absolutely sure before you make any quick decisions. Could you try just not actively trying for a baby for a little while and see what happens? - maybe take the pressure off things for a little while. Last month seemed to be messed up for you with illness - just think next month or the next 3 or so months it could happen still and you'd still be well within the age you want to be with your next child. What does OH think? :flower:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Haven't seen Shinona on for a little while - how are you doing hun? Did the dr get to the bottom of the HCG taking a while to leave your system? Hope you are ok hun x


----------



## Jennjenn

I'm pretty relaxed about it now. With my age I can't really take any time off from TTC but I might end all OPK and BBT on fertility friend and just make sure we BD when my CM is at its peak. One of the reasons I am sort of wanting to stop is so I can have a tummy tuck and boob job! There are so many things I want to fix after having 2 kids! :wacko: I know!

My DH is 4 years younger than me; he is very supportive - but only recently. His father died over the summer, so this is our only chance to carry on the family name. He has an older brother that can't have children. But no guarantees it will be a boy - and DH wouldn't really mind a 3rd girl since the other 2 are Daddy's girls anyway. I'm just glad we are trying even if nothing ever comes of it. I at least know it wasn't meant to be.

I could probably keep trying until Aug/Sept of this year and then move on if nothing happens. My youngest will start kinder so I'll not have any more in daycare - another big advantage.

Thanks for your response...


----------



## Lucy Lu

TTC is so draining isn't it...99% sure I'm out again :nope:. I have about as much willpower as a kid on Xmas eve, but I tested this morning, bfn. My CM has all dried up, like it does every single month when af is on its way, and I've been cramping all day. I just want to cry. I just can't see what else we are supposed to do to make this happen


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi everyone.. 
Lucy lu u were 10dpo that's still early hun!! But I no that when I new I was out I was out so don't want to give u false hope.. I really hope it happens soon darling :hugs: but u never no hun u could still get ur bfp lots of love to u!
Jasmine that's great news on af!! Looks like ur body has sorted itself out! Are u going to start trying this month? Good luck hun!
Jenjen I just want to say I think that is a decision only u can make but its also a very drastic one which I think takes a lot of thought. How long have u been trying now hun? 
I hope everyone is ok :hugs:
Well I'm the same as before still sicky and tired (all good signs) but I am now counting down the days to 12weeks so I start to feel human again :haha: and I'm stalking my postman waiting for my scan letter :) lots of love! XxxxX


----------



## Lucy Lu

I know what you mean Stacey - I could still get a bfp this month - I always cling on to a desperate hope that it might still happen every time I get that early bfn - I don't know if that's healthy really - I should be making my peace with it not happening _now_, rather than feeling disappointed all over again on Fri/Sat. Like you say, you just kind of know when it's not your month.

The only thing that's different about this month really (and that is making me hold out hope!) is that I was cramping on and off all day yesterday (it doesn't usually happen that far ahead of af)... and I haven't had any spotting yet, but that usually happens anywhere from 10 to 12 DPO, so still time! d'oh! 

Let us know when your scan date comes through! - Can't believe how quickly the time is passing! - only a couple of weeks to go and you will be seeing LO on the screen! So exciting hun.

How r u doing KB? Just spotted you were online. Hope you're feeling a bit more positive hun x


----------



## Jennjenn

Stacey - glad to hear things are progressing well for you. Hope the scan is soon? And I'm dying to know if it's a boy or girl, but I know that's a long way aways. 

We've been trying for just about 6 months...all other TTC happened the first month - now I know how lucky I was. Our girls are already 5 1/2 years apart and if we have a third it will be pretty much the same. I've gone through my cycle projection and the latest I would want my 3rd is July 2012...so that gives me 9 more cycles to try - basically through the end of September (my cycles are short 26-27 days). When I look at family dynamics, personal goals, financial goals - MY AGE :sad2: - it just doesn't make sense to keep trying after that. 

LucyLu - I saw your little one is just over a year old. How long were you TTC him? Spring is around the corner her in Dallas, so I am hoping that being outside, gardening, taking care of the lawn will wake my body up from the winter doldrums and get my blood moving. Plus I tend to eat healthier and lighter - no more stews and casseroles.

Jasminerose - I'm cd 4 today - we're right there together!

:happydance: SHOUT OUT to everyone else - give us a status update! :happydance:


----------



## squeshie

Sorry just a quick one from me as I am going to fall into bed in a min, Jasmine and Jenn am right there with you guys on cd 5 - AF was over quick I am glad :) Sounds like there has been loads of thinking etc on here! I know what you mean Jenn re spring and eating lighter and exercise, perhaps that will pick everyone up? 
Hope you are good guys, will check in tomorrow as I am falling asleep at my laptop! xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Morning ladies :wave: just a quick drop in. 
How u all feeling?
Fingers crossed lucy!!
And good luck to all on cd6!! XxxxX


----------



## Lucy Lu

So nice to come on here - I'm feeling teary! Know it is hormones and will pass. My temp dropped below coverline today so af is coming I think - it seems to pretty much always arrive the evening of 13 DPO! - so one day to go and I will start the countdown again but hopefully much more relaxed this month... our aim is to bd less! - what a strange goal when TTC! - I wonder if we are pushing OH's sperm too much and not giving them a chance to replenish - the last 3 cycles we've bd'ed every day in the fertile period and that just isn't working!

I can totally relate to your feelings about it being so quick to conceive in the past JennJenn - we tried 3 cycles for our little boy, but technically it was first time lucky as the first cycle we totally missed the fertile period and 2nd cycle I was temping and my temps were flat all month so I don't think I even ovulated... and then like magic it just happened on the 3rd cycle!...

...Based on that I was incredibly naive going into this the second time - I really assumed it would happen with a wink from OH lol! I was just off the pill last time, cycles were all over the place and ranged from 5 weeks to 3 months once! I still can't for the life of me see how it was sooo easy to conceive back then compared to now, where my cycles range from 30-33 days, I always get a positive opk and seem to have had a sensible temp rise this month!!!!!! Where is the logic with that?!

Lets hope spring brings us some bfps like you say Squeshie! I want to get fit - I'm going back to the gym next week and am going to eat more healthily. My diet is poor, and I don't want to feel overly sluggish with the next pregnancy cos I'm not half as fit as I used to be!

Thanks stacey hun. Hope ur doing well. And hi Jasmine_Rose - I didn't say before, glad your cycle was nice and short - fingers crossed for this month! R u going to actively try?

Sorry rambling as usual, but I need to get it all out! - feeling quite low today x

...on the plus side, I haven't spotted a single bit yet! - I wonder if the Pregnacare is helping my hormones out a bit - it's the first cycle I haven't spotted in the days before af since my periods returned last April!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

CD 5 
Well Ive been very busy with my house as builders are about making an extension and Im decorating the whole house a room at a time. Im sure the Metformin helped in a normalish cycle ...as for trying Im having dye this month to check my tubes etc so Im at the hospital 10th and 11th for tests so guess trying out again this month but patience is the best route give them time to check why Ive had the Mcs


----------



## KB38

Lucy Lu said:


> How r u doing KB? Just spotted you were online. Hope you're feeling a bit more positive hun x

CD10 today and to be honest, I'm not really feeling much better. The whole TTC thing is really getting me down at the moment. Feeling like maybe I'm never, ever going to have a baby. Half thinking about giving this month a miss to give myself a break but figure that I'll be really mad at myself in a week or so after if I do. 

Sorry to hear you're probably out again this month Lucy Lu. I know there's nothing I can say that will make you feel better so sending :hugs: your way whilst you cry it out.

Congrats on a short cycle Jasmine_Rose and I'm so glad that you're booked in for the tests. Feels weird to say I'm glad someone's going to hospital but you know what I mean...

Jennjenn, stay positive! 9 cycles is a long way to go! Good work on the healthy eating and exercising plans. You'll look and feel fabulous if you keep it up for the whole 9 months if you keep TTC for that long. Whatever you decide, I'm sure it'll be the absolute right decision for you and your family.

Hope you had a good night sleep Squeshie.


----------



## mmdrago

Hey all.. just keeping myself busy. Still showing very faint positives on HPT so I don't know when I will actually ovulate again or have AF. Just playing it by ear. They're pretty light now so it shouldn't be too long. I'm half-heartedly temping just to get into the habit once they show negative. I told DH I *kind of* don't want any BFP around this time because that would mean an x-mas baby and everyone I know says they hate having their birthday so close to the holidays LOL!

DH got a new tactical rifle and we took it up to the range, so I had some nice stress relief LOL. I think I will be buying a revolver soon also so we can make better use of our yearly range membership.

I also just bought a new Miele vacuum, I won't even tell you how much it cost dear lord I'm surprised it didn't come WITH a maid for the price! It should arrive today I'm excited! But with 3 dogs and 2 cats in the house I really needed it for sanity!


----------



## Lucy Lu

I'm out... again :nope: - just started cramping badly on the way home and thought 'this is it' :cry:, and lo and behold there the :witch: was by the time we got home. Knew it was coming, but I still feel totally gutted. Was so convinced we would have a 2011 baby, and now there is one more chance for that and I am seriously losing (...erm...lost) confidence in both mine and OH's bodies!

Know what you mean about xmas mmdrago - OH wasn't keen on trying in March, but now we're going into cycle 5, I think he just wants to keep going. TBH avoiding an xmas baby would mean stopping for a couple of months now, cos a Jan baby could always arrive early!

Glad you are getting some help Jasmine_Rose - and the decorating must be helping to keep you busy :hugs:

:hugs: KB - hoping you get that much deserved bfp soon hun! Maybe don't take a break if you know you will kick yourself for it but just don't push yourselves to bd all the time in your fertile period. I think that's what we're going to try this time. I can't believe sex EVERY DAY in my fertile period for the last 3 cycles is actually working as a contraception for us :rofl: - who needs condoms or the pill hey?! I gotta laugh or I will cry... again...


----------



## KB38

I think you're right Lucy Lu. Sorry TMI but have lots of EWCM today and just like that, I'm feeling motivated again. I'm going to start OPKs again tomorrow morning. I hope you're feeling better by the time you read this.

Hi mmdrago, I've been thinking about you and can't tell you how glad I am to hear that you're feeling a little better. I have a Miele too. Absolute necessity for our dogs' hair too. See if you can find the animal hair attachment. Worth every cent!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well still sorting my mad house out around the builders... cant wait to have these tests over with and then get my next AF so maybe I can start trying again. Holidays coming up and I got an invite to a July wedding today my first thought was oooo I could be pregnant by July then I thought hmm how hubby not been near me forever and I feel like yesterday we spent the whole day in the land of arguments... currently finding it hard to even like him ...mad how Im still wanting a baby though... I must be insane 
Only been married 14 months no idea whats wrong with me....


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi :wave: ladies! Sorry I've been quiet just been so busy with work and I'm so tired all the time hope ur all ok!?!?
Lucy so sorry af got u again :hugs: atleast it will be over now and on to the next month u got any new tricks for this month? Xx
Jasmine hope all ur tests go ok and u and hubby get bk on track me and oh have been at each other the past few days :( I think its a mixture of my crazy hormones and him STILL being off work cos of his leg and him been home ALL the time lol can't wait for u to start trying again xx 
Kb38 hope ur ok aswell hun! How r u? And how r the opk's going? Good luck hun xx
Mmdrago how u doing my darling? Glad u seem to be (abit) happier hope ur coping ok sweetie! Good luck to u too xx
Well for me I'm the same.. Feeling abit less sick! But still as tired if not more tired! Lol still stalking my postman lol hoping this morning he will bring me my scan letter!! Fingers crossed, I also got some fab news today one of my best friends has just found out she pregnant she's been trying since I started trying and like u ladies thought it was never gunna happen, so I'm so happy for her! Anyway keep intouch girlies lots of love and :hugs: to u all xxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well test over and they didnt do the ones they planned so didnt have anything intrusive...good news is my ovaries look normal and they cant see any cysts which is strange coz in january they told me I was full of cysts so YAY looks good anyway and I may not have missed this month just yet and because they didnt xray me any baby should still be healthy


----------



## Lucy Lu

Yay Jasmine_Rose! December bubs here we all come! :happydance:...Good to hear everything looks good too :thumbup:. Hope you are OH are getting on ok. I don't think the pressure of TTC helps does it xx

I just realised this evening i have been so busy at work and with our little boy, I stopped counting days. I'm so chuffed with myself! - I honestly had no idea what cycle day I was on for a bit and I realised I have gone about 4 days now and only thought about TTC about 3 or 4 times a day... which is a huge improvement for me! :haha:.... lol my new relaxed approach.... may it last cos I am suddenly feeling a lot more happy and chilled out :cloud9:

How's it going with you KB? Did you ovulate yet? Hope you are feeling a bit happier hun x

Hi Jacksmummy! - any news on your scan date yet? Can't believe how quickly the weeks are passing. So exciting! Was so nice to hear about your friend. Gave me hope again that it will happen, and just to have some patience. Also I ran into a friend today too who is pretty open about these things and she was complaining about how they've been trying over 3 months now - not ages I know, but for them it happened straight away the first time. It reminds you that it really will happen, it's just not as easy peasy as they teach you in sex ed at school lol!

Nighty night everyone, hope you are all well and happy x


----------



## KB38

Hi everyone, I'm glad to hear everything went well Jasmine_Rose! 

Jack's Mummy, its lovely to hear from you too. Its great to hear everything is going well for you too! 

I'm glad to hear you're feeling much better Lucy_Lu - whatever you're taking, I want some of it! 

I'm 3DPO today. We BD'd two out of the three days before ovulation, the day of and the day after so fingers crossed. OH has made me promise not to start testing too early this month which I've agreed to but he also wants me to promise not to test at all until after af due which, as much as I wish I could agree to, is a promise I know I'll break so I haven't. 

When are you due to O Lucy_Lu and Jasmine_Rose??? Is anyone else trying this month???


----------



## shinona

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been around at all. I decided I needed to take a break from baby/ttc talk for a wee while. After 3 visits and blood tests, my hcg levels had dropped enough for them to discharge me. Thank god, it was too upsetting to have to go to EPU, knowing I wasn't pregnant.

I'm doing OK although every so often it hits me and I cry again. Dh won't really talk about it and whenever I try to talk about it he says not to be sad because we have our lovely son. And I know he's a reason to be happy and glad but I really wanted this baby too and I miss it. 

So, we're having a wee break until May/June time and I'm taking the chance to try and lose some weight and get fitter. I've got so many regrets just now: not trying for baby #2 sooner, letting myself put on so much weight - but I need to find a way to get past those regrets.

Hope everyone is OK. Take care of yourselves.

s x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi girls how is everyone? 
Jasmine glad the tests went well!! Well done!! And good luck trying again! Xx
Lucy well done with the not obsessing!! I really hope this month is your month!! What cd u on now? Xx
Kb38 well done on all the bding!! Hopfully its gunna pay off!! Fingers crossed for that bfp!! Xx
Shinona nice to hear from u hun! Sorry for everything ur going thru!! And please don't beat urself up over it, and I no what u mean about ur oh and the fact he thinks its ok cos uv already got 1 men just dnt see it like us I no my oh would be sad but he would be the same in the fact we've got one and to get on with it but for us women it just not that easy! If anything happend to me no I would be compleatley deverstated and I really don't no how I would cope! So I think all u ladies are so brave! :hugs: hope everything works out for u hun! Xx
Anyway ladies my postman came up trumps this morning with my scan letter!! :) its on the 24th march at 10.20 I'll be about 12weeks 5days then so hopefully I'll get a lovely pic I'm very excited but scared that something may be wrong but we will have to see! Fingers crossed! If you want I'll post a pic of my scan pic? But don't want to upset anyone so just let me no I won't be upset or anything speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Happy 11 weeks Jacksmummy, to you and little lime!

Yay definitely post piccies when it comes round! That is sooo soon, so exciting! So hope we will all be joining u soon hun! I'm sure that little babby will be all well and happy and you will be feeling lots of kicks very soon! . Is the morning sickness passing at all yet? Hope u r feeling a bit better x

I'm cycle day 10 - about a week to go and I will be ovulating again! yay! It's gone so quick this month... only about 2 days time and I will be fertile again. Plan for this month is LESS bd'ing! - gotta keep remembering that. I think we are overdoing it, have been bd'ing every day in the fertile period and that isn't working so a bit less pressure on OH's swimmers and fingers crossed we won't have to wait too much longer! I am still holding out hope for our 2011 babby!

We just went out and got drunkie drunk! Can you see the time lol?! I am nuts! We never go out anymore so was lovely to let our hair down! LO is at his nan's and we were going to have a horny night back at home haha, I dressed up sooooo nice and OH has gone and got himself sooo drunk, he passed out snoring! I can't sleep for some reason so thought I would pop in and say hi. I am gonna be sooo tired tmrw x

PS. KB38 for our next bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

:wine: :wohoo:

...Fingers crossed this is the last time I am drunk for a while!... say like 9 months! :haha:


----------



## KB38

I can't wait to see your scan photos Jack's mummy so please post when you have them! 

Shinona its great to hear from you. I am so very sorry for everything that you've had to go through recently. I know it doesn't mean much but my thoughts have been with about you. 

I hope you've started BDing by now Lucy-Lu. I might do the same (less BDing) next month if I don't get my bfp this month. Cant hurt to try something different. Fingers and toes are crossed for you that this is your month and you get your 2011 baby.


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies just got bk from the hospital with jack been there all day yesterday and last nite just got home now my baby stopped breathing!!! He scared me to death had to go in an ambulance and everything luckily its just a really bad chest infection (he was fine the day before) he just woke up yest short of breath and it all went from there but we are home now and he's doing well and we've got lots of meds to make him better! Just wanted to tell u all really as it was possibly most definitely the scariest day of my life! Anyway hope uv all had a better few days, didn't get much sleep last nite (well none really) so early nite for me 7pm I'm thinking!!! Lol xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ps lucy u are funny when drunk :haha: x


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Hi ladies just got bk from the hospital with jack been there all day yesterday and last nite just got home now my baby stopped breathing!!! He scared me to death had to go in an ambulance and everything luckily its just a really bad chest infection (he was fine the day before) he just woke up yest short of breath and it all went from there but we are home now and he's doing well and we've got lots of meds to make him better! Just wanted to tell u all really as it was possibly most definitely the scariest day of my life! Anyway hope uv all had a better few days, didn't get much sleep last nite (well none really) so early nite for me 7pm I'm thinking!!! Lol xxx

:hugs: hun - crikey you have had a day. So glad Jack is ok - must have been terrifying. Hope you get some rest tonight. Take care :flower:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Im glad Jacks ok 
I cant even imagine how scary that must have been 
hope he gets well soon xxx


----------



## KB38

Hi Jack's Mummy, I hope you and Jack both managed to get some sleep and that he's feeling better by the time you read this.

I'm CD 21 today but not feeling very optimistic. I have more "signs" in previous months. 

The only things are last night I was up and down all night to the bathroom but think that was probably because I drunk too much water before bed. Today I've had a slight back ache which is probably because I pushed myself too hard at pilates this morning. Oh and yesterday I had some stabbing pains in my left boob which was a bit weird but totally gone today so it probably happens every now and then and I just have never noticed. 

How is your reduced but far more effective BDing going Lucy Lu???


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks ladies!! Jacks feeling lots better today and his breathing is better, hope ur all ok?
Also kb38 one of my main 'symptoms' was lower back ache so hopefully that's a good sign! Also just to let u no my boobs didn't really hurt til about 2weeks after my bfp then they got really bad so dnt feel down if u don't have really sore boobs and the only advise I give it do lots of different positions I did everyone in the book when I got my bfp and the months before we had just done missionary really so good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Stacey - glad to hear Jack is feeling better...that is so scary! We know several kids that have super bad asthma attacks and frequently spend their nights in the ER - that is no FUN!

Well I have been down in the dumps and just really depressed - CD5. The last 2 months my BBT has been so erratic and this is the second month FF hasn't been able to tell me when I ovulated. For some reason my CM is not real plentiful and I'm afraid I'm starting the "change of life" - I am too F*** young for this! DH and I had a heart to heart conversation and he wants me to stop BBT. My subscription with FF ends on the 6th so I don't think I will renew it. Maybe we'll just try the SMEP (sperm meets egg plan) as I know I typically ovulate CD12-14. We've also decided to stop TTC in September. It was supposed to be April but I just can't stop yet!

Has anyone given up on BBT and did it help mentally??? Here's my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3225dd


----------



## curly123

Hello I hope you're all doing well? How is everything?

Stacey - just read about Jack - glad all is well now!

I'm going to be a married lady this Sunday woohoo!!

xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Wow congratulations Curly! - that is fab news. Have a lovely day. And I see from your ticker you are half way there with babby! Big congrats - all so exciting for you right now. hope you are feeling well. Did you have the 20wk scan yet?

I'd recommend chucking your thermometer out JennJenn - that's the only way I could stop myself from temping this month. I threw it out as soon as my last af arrived. I did temp last month but it does just add more stress and I ended up sitting and analysing single daily temperatures on FF! Drove me crazy!

Crossing my fingers and toes for you KB! - I don't know why or when, but I honestly have this feeling that you are going to be the next to get a bfp! Some weirdy premonition or something but I always think of it when I come on here lol!

Less bd'ing is going ok - we're pretty much doing smep really, so fingers crossed that works. Think I'm within a week away from ovulation judging by my CM.

How is jack doing today stacey? Hope you are well too Jasmine? x


----------



## KB38

Hugs to you JennJenn. I think that there is a blood test you can do or something to find out if you're reaching "change of life time" if you are really worried. I can find out more from one of my girlfriends if you don't know about it because she is all over that sort of stuff (she started TTC when she was 39).

I think I mentioned on here that I started going to an acupuncturist a few months ago because I have PCOS and didn't seem to have much CM etc. Her advice to increase CM was to drink lots and lots of water - like 3 litres a day - which I have been doing and although I was dubious I really think it is helping. Maybe try that! My skin is looking heaps better too and I'm not eating so much because I'm always full of water ;-)

I like temp-ing because I like to feel like it gives me some control and has really helped me to understand my cycle but it does stress me out a lot too. If it's not working for you and you feel confident with your cycle now throw that thermometre away!!!

LucyLu sounds like you've got everything under control and I really hope you're psychic too ;-)


----------



## KB38

oh and JennJenn, I just had a peek at your chart. I don't want to get your hopes up but could that have been an implantation dip on CD4??? Your temp has shot right up today. Is that the same as other months for you???


----------



## curly123

Lucy Lu said:


> Wow congratulations Curly! - that is fab news. Have a lovely day. And I see from your ticker you are half way there with babby! Big congrats - all so exciting for you right now. hope you are feeling well. Did you have the 20wk scan yet?
> 
> Hi sweet - yes we had the scan couple of days ago and all was great - little one wouldn't stop moving around but got there in the end! Glad to be able to exercise now as placenta's moved off of my cervix! Very excited about our wedding too!
> 
> Lots of love! Keep me updated with you!
> xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks all for your kind words and support :hugs:

Well I am thinking I have not been using my thermometer correctly - our alarm goes off at 6:45 and if I went to bed really late I am still very sleepy. I'll stick the thermometer in my mouth and I kind of fall back asleep. Then I realize it's hanging out of my mouth and not securely under my tongue. So i'll stick it back under there and wait for the beep. So today I took it at 6:45 and it was 97.5 - below this month's coverline. I went back to sleep as I was really tired and took it at 8 am when I woke up naturally - it was 98.4. This seems to be more normal.

I'll try taking it when I wake naturally the rest of this cycle and see if this makes a difference.

LucyLu - I have decided to chuck my thermometer after this next AF. I'll run all my charts in FF and stop using that as well. Too much stress and pressure on myself. At first it was nice and I liked it, but now I'm just getting discouraged and depressed.

KB 38 - I seem to have the implantation dips every month. It does make me wonder if something is happening right after implantation and nothing materializes - maybe hormone related...

DH and I agreed that we'll try until September and then call it quits. 

Curly123 - Best Wishes on your BIG day this weekend! :wedding:


----------



## curly123

Thanks Jennjenn - Good luck darling - Think if you feel that you need a break from some elements of ttc then do it sweet

xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

goodluck for your wedding day curly xxxx


----------



## mmdrago

Hope you are all doing wonderful... I've been keeping myself busy & thinking of other things. Yesterday I noticed CM change and decided to take an OPK test today, which was positive. Kind of ambivalent to it but nice to know my body is "back to normal".

Good luck to you all


----------



## Jennjenn

Miss having you around mmdrago - glad to have you back. Going through my own little mental crisis, but otherwise hanging in there. I'm ambivalent as well...hard to keep on hoping month after month.


----------



## KB38

Hi girls, JennJenn I hope you're feeling a bit better today. LucyLu you must almost be at ovulation time, good luck hon! Curly I hope you have a fabulous day tomorrow! and mmdrago it is so nice to hear from you and hear that you're feeling a little bit better than last time we heard from you. 
I'm 10DPO today and feeling really stressed. I hate the last few days of the 2ww. AF due on Tues. In other cycles my temp has dropped on CD10 but this month it has been a bit weird: here's my chart if you want to have a nosey? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32d121

Let me know what you think. I have absolutely no signs to mention other than a bit of a sore back which I am still convinced is from pilates.

Anyway, I hope you all have a lovely weekend. I'm planning on trying to keep myself busy. The fridge is empty and the house looks like a bomb hit it so that's a starting point...


----------



## Jennjenn

There is a lot of potential there especially with a potential implantation dip at 9dpo...I usually test at 12 dpo & 13dpo if I have a high temp.

Are your boobs fuller? My nipples seemed to get huge!!!! when I was POAS for my BFP.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ooh kb - maybe my premonition will come true! That looks really promising - quite different from your previous cycles. can't wait to see your temp tomorrow morning!

I have lots of EWCM but no +opk yet so I think I'm just a couple of days away still. Have been letting it all get on top of me. Haven't been in a great mood for bd'ing - I keep crying at the thought of another bfn/af, which has not been a turn on for OH :wacko: ... and we came to blows last night - he said I need to calm down, was getting psycho and that he was tired of having 'scripted' sex. He's so right. I think I'm especially loony this month the closer ovulation comes, as we are hitting a milestone on 2 counts - it will be half a yr of trying if we don't conceive this month and also our last chance to have a 2011 baby. I know those 2 things don't really matter (and I'm so sorry to moan when some of you have been trying longer) - but I've just built them up in my mind and am just letting it all get me down way too much :cry:

Hope you're all ok. Nice to see you stopping in Mmdrago - hope you are feeling a little happier hun. Are you still very busy with your nursing deg? x


----------



## KB38

Jennjenn said:


> Are your boobs fuller? My nipples seemed to get huge!!!! when I was POAS for my BFP.

 My boobs do feel a little fuller than normal but probably not more so than usual before af. I still haven't got any real signs so am preparing myself for a huge temp drop tomorrow am before af on Tues. How are you feeling now?


----------



## KB38

Lucy Lu said:


> Ooh kb - maybe my premonition will come true! That looks really promising - quite different from your previous cycles. can't wait to see your temp tomorrow morning!
> 
> I have lots of EWCM but no +opk yet so I think I'm just a couple of days away still. Have been letting it all get on top of me. Haven't been in a great mood for bd'ing - I keep crying at the thought of another bfn/af, which has not been a turn on for OH :wacko: ... and we came to blows last night - he said I need to calm down, was getting psycho and that he was tired of having 'scripted' sex. He's so right. I think I'm especially loony this month the closer ovulation comes, as we are hitting a milestone on 2 counts - it will be half a yr of trying if we don't conceive this month and also our last chance to have a 2011 baby. I know those 2 things don't really matter (and I'm so sorry to moan when some of you have been trying longer) - but I've just built them up in my mind and am just letting it all get me down way too much :cry:
> 
> Hope you're all ok. Nice to see you stopping in Mmdrago - hope you are feeling a little happier hun. Are you still very busy with your nursing deg? x

I know exactly how you feel hon. That is exactly how I felt / still feel this month so I also know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better. Moan all you like. If you're anything like me, this is really the only place you get to do it....:hugs::hugs::hugs: How is you and your OH today? I hope you're both feeling a bit calmer having cleared the air yesterday.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well I think I ovulated on friday as I had pain and lots of egg white.. so that wud make be 2dpo today but another month where I will not be pregnant due to no naughty behaviour. im begining to get really tired of being broody


----------



## KB38

Your cycles seem to be getting really regular Jasmine_Rose! You must be happy about that! 

I'm CD 26 today. My temp dropped by to 36.5 this morning (I took it about 10times to be sure). I managed to hold it together whilst I was getting ready for work and eating breakfast. The minute I got into the car the tears started and I couldn't stop the whole way to work. I felt completely overwhelmed by everything today at work and basically didn't get anything done. I still can't bring myself to POAS because I couldn't bear to see a BFN. I know its nothing like what some of you have been through recently but now I feel completely numb. 

LucyLu and JennJenn, I hope you are both feeling better and that one of you get your BFP this month. I need some happy news :cry:


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 - sorry to hear you had a bad day. I'm so sorry AF is coming your way. I just can't do it anymore. It's how I've been feeling this month and I think I'm just ready to give up. I'm too stressed, too emotional and too obsessed - it's affecting all parts of my life and I'm just not a happy person to be around! :nope: My FF subscription expires on the 9th, so I will give up BBT after this cycle. I'm also giving up on my OPKs as well. 

I'm 11dpo today and tested with an IC and it was negative. My chart is very different this month which gives me a lot of hope, but I know I will be crushed again in a few days - I should start my next cycle on Friday or Saturday. Please fell free to take a look!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3225dd

LucyLu - my DH and I had a similar conversation - I'm the psycho b*tch, but he just doesn't understand how important this is to me. We're okay now, but I really have been b*tchy to anyone around me. I'm at 6 months TTC, too and I'm just emotionally tired of this roller coaster!

Jasmine-glad to see your cycles are more normal - hope the metaformin is helping.

The only thing I have to look forward to this week is my monthly Girls Night Out on Friday! This week will be long I am sure!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

yeah cycles seem to be balancing out fingers crossed.... touch wood 
Im finding wanting a baby really hard too ... just seem to have a none exsistant relationship to have a baby with


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw JennJenn/KB38 - I can't stop crying at the thought of you both feeling so crappy :cry: . I so wanted it to be your months...life is such a b*tch. Thinking of you both lots and lots :hugs:.

I've turned into a green eyed monster this weekend - have just learnt in the space of 2 days that 2 women I know are expecting babies in September. Outwardly of course I am so happy for them...but inside I am crying as I wish it was me... and I know their dates could have been my due dates, if my body would just wake up and do what it's supposed to :cry:. It's weird as I never begrudge anyone on here for getting a bfp - quite the opposite in fact - it makes me so happy to see it - I guess it's because we are all sharing the difficult TTC part of the journey and we've all seen each other's highs and lows.

I'm still holding out hope you are both still in with a chance until af shows, but if we're still in it next month, does anyone fancy going cold turkey with me on opks and temping? I've honestly gone insane this weekend - I've taken about 5 opks a day for the past few days, desperately egging on a dark test line (which hasn't come yet) - I'm a couple of days late to ovulate now. I wouldn't be surprised if I have prevented it from happening this month due to all the stress I've put me and OH under.

Things are really bad if I feel this low around ovulation time - I usually only feel like this when af is about to show. I'm really sooo sorry to offload :blush:, esp. when you've had such tough days Jenjen and KB... This whole thing is just getting way too much :nope:


----------



## Jennjenn

I'll go cold turkey with you! I told my girlfriend I plan to BD cd11-cd14 b/c I will ovulate on cd12, cd13 or cd14...and I don't want to know the rest!:wacko:


----------



## Lucy Lu

I just looked at your chart jennjenn - see what you mean. It is looking really like a pregnancy chart and so different from your other cycles. That could have been an implantation dip yesterday couldn't it, in which case it might still be a bit early to pick up a bfp today. Crossing my fingers for you! x


----------



## Jennjenn

Since most of the high temps were this weekend...I was having a couple of glasses of wine with dinner. So I am not sure if the high temp is related to that. 

Hey mmdrago - how are you doing?


----------



## mmdrago

Lucy Lu said:


> Ooh kb - maybe my premonition will come true! That looks really promising - quite different from your previous cycles. can't wait to see your temp tomorrow morning!
> 
> I have lots of EWCM but no +opk yet so I think I'm just a couple of days away still. Have been letting it all get on top of me. Haven't been in a great mood for bd'ing - I keep crying at the thought of another bfn/af, which has not been a turn on for OH :wacko: ... and we came to blows last night - he said I need to calm down, was getting psycho and that he was tired of having 'scripted' sex. He's so right. I think I'm especially loony this month the closer ovulation comes, as we are hitting a milestone on 2 counts - it will be half a yr of trying if we don't conceive this month and also our last chance to have a 2011 baby. I know those 2 things don't really matter (and I'm so sorry to moan when some of you have been trying longer) - but I've just built them up in my mind and am just letting it all get me down way too much :cry:
> 
> Hope you're all ok. Nice to see you stopping in Mmdrago - hope you are feeling a little happier hun. Are you still very busy with your nursing deg? x

Thanks hun, it's going well. I have 6 more weeks left for this degree (but right back into it after haha)

I know what you mean about the scripted sex. Before my last BFP, it started to feel like that and I had to mentally calm myself down and stop putting so much stress on myself AND the hubby. Even he was feeling the pressure and he's usually a rock about everything. This past cycle I've been mostly hands off, BD whenever, temp when I wake up for it. I have enough to follow my cycle but def not being obsessive like I was before. I would be itching to take a test by now before, so I've definitely calmed down a lot. Not sure if it's because of my mc or not.


----------



## mmdrago

Oh I meant to add, this week and next I will be doing clinical rotations at the maternity center. I'm not sure how I feel about that. I'm really worried that it might affect me mentally/emotionally. I hope it doesn't. Perhaps it will just make me more hopeful? Here's being hopeful to being hopeful! haha.


----------



## Jennjenn

It is all you can hope for...LOL!


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww ladies I'm so sorry!!! I just want to grab u and give u all the biggest hug!! It must be getting really hard for u all! I no if I was still trying I would be losing my mind (I was losing it at 3month!!) All I can say is when ur trying and u get bfn after bfn u start to believe it WONT happen I believed that then bam it just does and u forget about the struggle to get there! Reading what u all put just reminded me of how obsessed I was and its not healthy but the need for a child is the biggest NEED I have ever felt and u ladies feel aswell! Maybe trying the no temping no opk's will help altho the month I got my bfp I didn't use opk's and it drove me mental!! But I was lucky and it happend for me I suppose it may help I'm younger (24) I don't no tbh, I just hope that. In the not so distant future you will all have ur bfp's, maybe it very normal to feel this around the 6 month mark cos u are all feeling this way this month. Hopefully it will pass and the pma will be bk in force! YOU WILL GET YOUR BABIES! Just whether its this month or in 5month (hopefully sooner!!) Just try stay positive ladies its so easy to see when your sat at this side of the fence.. I just want u all to believe in urselfs and ur silly bodies, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to u all!!! :flower: 
As for me got my scan on thursday at 10.20am nervous but excited.. Hopefully all will go well I'll update u as soon as I'm home, also got a problem when I was pregnant with jack around 30weeks I started getting a horrid pain in my pelvis groin area it hurt so bad that I could hardly walk and now at 12weeks its started again :( not quite as bad as with jack (yet) but it will so I've got my midwife phoning me at around lunch time to speak about it.. Dunno what they can do tho have any of u mums experienced this or no anything about it? Anyway hope you all ok and massive :hugs: and :kiss: and :dust: been sent ur way!!! XxxxxxxxxX


----------



## KB38

I am out again this month. I haven't cried. I tried but can't. 

LucyLu, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you this month (you too JennJenn) but, if you're still TTC next month, I'll think about going cold turkey with you. I didn't POAS once this month post-ovn anyway.


----------



## jacks mummy

So sorry kb38!! :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 said:


> I am out again this month. I haven't cried. I tried but can't.
> 
> LucyLu, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you this month (you too JennJenn) but, if you're still TTC next month, I'll think about going cold turkey with you. I didn't POAS once this month post-ovn anyway.

Sorry to hear KB :growlmad:. For me it is so hard to stay optimistic right now so that is why I want to go cold turkey as well. I'm giving away all my supplies so I am not tempted. My temp was high this morning and so I did an IC and it was BFN. I so wanted a huge chocolate danish for breakfast! :cry:

LucyLu did you ovulate yet?

Stacey - hope the scan goes well! My friend had a simialr problem and it was varicose veins. Apparently there is a big one in the groin area...you might want to check that out!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Aww ladies I'm so sorry!!! I just want to grab u and give u all the biggest hug!! It must be getting really hard for u all! I no if I was still trying I would be losing my mind (I was losing it at 3month!!) All I can say is when ur trying and u get bfn after bfn u start to believe it WONT happen I believed that then bam it just does and u forget about the struggle to get there! Reading what u all put just reminded me of how obsessed I was and its not healthy but the need for a child is the biggest NEED I have ever felt and u ladies feel aswell! Maybe trying the no temping no opk's will help altho the month I got my bfp I didn't use opk's and it drove me mental!! But I was lucky and it happend for me I suppose it may help I'm younger (24) I don't no tbh, I just hope that. In the not so distant future you will all have ur bfp's, maybe it very normal to feel this around the 6 month mark cos u are all feeling this way this month. Hopefully it will pass and the pma will be bk in force! YOU WILL GET YOUR BABIES! Just whether its this month or in 5month (hopefully sooner!!) Just try stay positive ladies its so easy to see when your sat at this side of the fence.. I just want u all to believe in urselfs and ur silly bodies, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to u all!!! :flower:
> As for me got my scan on thursday at 10.20am nervous but excited.. Hopefully all will go well I'll update u as soon as I'm home, also got a problem when I was pregnant with jack around 30weeks I started getting a horrid pain in my pelvis groin area it hurt so bad that I could hardly walk and now at 12weeks its started again :( not quite as bad as with jack (yet) but it will so I've got my midwife phoning me at around lunch time to speak about it.. Dunno what they can do tho have any of u mums experienced this or no anything about it? Anyway hope you all ok and massive :hugs: and :kiss: and :dust: been sent ur way!!! XxxxxxxxxX

Aw you are so lovely :hugs:. Made me cry... again...lol. Hope the pain in your pelvis doesn't get too much worse. Can they give you anything for it? Let us know how the scan goes :happydance:.

Nice to see you stopping in too mmdrago. Sounds like you are being so strong... and sensible about taking things easy. I need to take a leaf out of your book.

:hugs: KB - thinking of you sweet. So sorry you're having to go thru this :nope:

jennjenn - grr on that bfn. I am so hoping it is just a bit early to test. Have you got any symptoms?

My eggy is still AWOL :shrug: - CD 20 now and no positive opk - I've usually ovulated by day 17. Dunno what is going on! I've still got loads of EWCM (have had for a week!) but inclined to take a night off as the pressure is getting me down... we are creeping closer and closer to an xmas due date if we got lucky this month! :haha:... ooh and I am out of opks and nearly out of pre-seed so think I've have been forced into taking a more natural approach lol! I'm getting a bit nervous I am having an annovulatory cycle, and might have to wait it out for next cycle. I wish it wasn't too late to fish my thermometer out the bin!!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Well I had my temp drop this morning so it looks like AF is on its way. I ate 2 cherry danishes this morning...:nope: I don't even feel like taking one of the IC. 

I am so ready to give up on the OPK and BBT! I almost packed everthing up this morning, maybe I will tonight...

LucyLu - I hope your egg shows up soon! 

Sorry ladies I'm just in a blah mood today.


----------



## jacks mummy

Scan day scan day scan day!!! :happydance: :happydance: just thought I'd remind u girls! Lol I'll be on to update later xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Well ladies I had my scan and my baby was perfect :) I'm actually 13weeks and 3days so need to change my tickers I'm so happy I'm over the moon!! I can't post a post a pic cos laptops been silly but iv put it as my avatar pic so u can all see xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Awesome!!! So beautiful! Congratulations for you and the entire family!


----------



## jacks mummy

Thank u jenjen xx I'm so happy x


----------



## KB38

Congratulations Jack's Mummy. That's so exciting for you and your family!!!


----------



## KB38

Was just reading back through the thread. Good luck with your stint in maternity mmdrago. I hope you're ok. 
How are you going JennJenn? Hanging in???
and LucyLu, has you ovulated yet? I have read that being highly stressed can delay ovulation so maybe you should run a hot bath and chill???


----------



## jacks mummy

Thank you kb38! I'm so glad u ladies can be happy for me! Even tho ur going thru such a horrid time! Your all so supportive and I love u all for that!! Thank u! XxxX


----------



## jacks mummy

Yes how are u all doing? Jenjen did af show? (Hope not!!) :hugs: if it did!! Xx
Lucy have u ovulated yet hun? :hugs: to u too!! Xx
Kb38 is the witch on her way out yet!? Hope so!! :hugs: xx
Jasmine how r u?? So glad ur body is sorting itself out!! :hugs: Xx
Mmdrago hope ur ok hun! Xxx :hugs: xxX


----------



## Jennjenn

Hello ladies - I've been swamped today with family appointments and just now getting online (meaning I'm at work and surfing the net...lol). No AF yet, but my temp has dropped to my coverline. So I expect it to show any time...a little bummed, but resolved to stop all tracking and see if Mother Nature can take of everything. 

KB38 & LucyLu - we're all in for no more BBT, OPK, etc? I am so ready to let it all go. I know it won't be easy, but I think it will make the 2WW more bearable. 

My 40+ friend just had her DD and she told me it took her 8 mos to conceive. Since I've been doing it just about 6, that's given me some hope. The next cycle will pretty much put me at Christmas, but I am okay with that. 

Stacey - I'm dying to know if it's a girl or boy...could they give you any little hint? 

Well I hope everyone else has a GREAT weekend...


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi jen jen well not too long till I find out the sex.. I'm 13weeks 5days and I'm having my gender scan at 16weekks so that is 2 weeks 2days until scan day!! Xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ooh jacksmummy - sorry it's taken me a little while to log back in! Big congratulations to you and the family! I love your avatar. So glad it all went well. Can't wait to know the sex too!

I run out of opks days ago so don't know if I would have had a positive yet, but today my EWCM is finally starting to dry up (lol sorry TMI!) and I've got a really dull ache down there so I'm really hoping I'm finally ovulating today. It's CD 22!!!!! I would usually be nearly half way thru the 2ww by now!...

...Which makes me remember there IS a good side to being so obsessed and knowing your cycle so well. If I wasn't tracking like I was, I would be expecting af in just over a week and would have been getting my hopes up very cruelly when af didn't show!...

...Still having said that, I'm still feeling ready to give up opks now. It's now been a few days without them and I haven't gone stir crazy. 

I haven't counted it exactly but if we do manage to conceive this month, I think we would have a due date within a week of Xmas! Maybe this is a sign - all those regular cycles I've been having, and the one time it all goes a bit irregular coincides with Xmas! Lets all go for Xmas/new yr babies!!!! What a fab Xmas present!

R u feeling any better KB? ANy sign of af JennJenn? I'm still hoping you are in with a chance this month hun x


----------



## Lucy Lu

:blush: Haha know I am totally bonkers, but couldn't resist looking up :blush: - ovulation today would give us approx a 17th Dec due date! :haha: :wacko:...

...if it even bloody works this month of course!...

...ooh and I just remembered our little boy was conceived on CD 26 (still have my FF chart from then!), so maybe my eggs improve with cycle length lol!!! - hope so


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hi Jacks mummy congrats on your scan :) 
Ive not been about for a bit sorry to hear about Afs and naughty eggs 
We will get pregnant each and everyone of us I believe :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Well AF showed Saturday afternoon, as expected :growlmad:. I've gathered all my TTC supplies and giving them to a friend at work. I just don't want them around the house as a reminder...no more BBT and no more OPK. Bye bye fertility friend. I'll run all my charts and cycle forecasts and then close my account!

My CM is pretty reliable, so I'll just keep watch for that and see what happens. I was at a 5-year old birthday party yesterday and saw 3 of the mom's were expecting. It will be the 4th child for 2 of the moms and the 3rd child for the other. Very depressed after I heard that news. 

Then my little one asked if I was pregnant b/c my belly was big!!! :cry::cry: :cry: OMG - guess that is what happens when I eat too many sweets. SO I have resolved to get back into my gym routine and eating healthier. Hopefully those 2 things will help me feel better and I can focus on that instead of TTC.

Thanks for letting me vent...will try to be positive/happy from now on!


----------



## Lucy Lu

I STILL have EWCM today!!!!!! :growlmad:. I AM GOING TO SCREAM :hissy:.

Who'd have thought it hey, that I would ever be sick of the sight of EWCM?! :dohh:

:wave: Jasmine Rose - how r u doing hun?

:hugs: JennJenn - know what you mean about the pregnant ladies! - feels like everyone is announcing pregnancy at the moment! I just want it to happen to one of our little group! - we have all been waiting long enough now. Deffo with you on the back to basics! - lets hope the more relaxed approach works for us x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hi Lucy 
Im doing fine got my restart date for uni today and so I know Im going back nov 7th unless Im with bump by then.


----------



## Lucy Lu

That's cool Jasmine_Rose - sorry I can't remember what you said you were studying??? Will you not start it if you are expecting before then? Hope you are! Hope we all are!!!

I am soooo excited today - my CM suddenly looks very NOT fertile (....it's only taken until CD 26 to get there!) ...TMI sorry, but it's a little bit different from the usual post-ov CM - a bit thinner and more lotiony, but definitely not EWCM!! whoop whoop!...

Perhaps it is because my body has given up trying to ovulate, but fingers crossed it did actually happen. I am just happy to finally see a change, even if means this cycle is a write off, I guess it means I am closer to af coming. Lord only knows when that will be - am planning to test no earlier than sat 9th April (if af hasn't arrived by then), as that will be 15 days since the day I had most EWCM. My af would usually be due in 5 days - I'm pretty sure THAT isn't going to happen, due to everything _seeming _to happen so late this cycle

How is everyone keeping? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how r u all?
Jenjen so sorry af got u hun!! :( :hugs: 
Lucy hope uv finally ovulated and hope this month its finally worked for u hun!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u!! Surly we are due some new bfp's soon!! 
Jasmine good luck with the course but really I'm hoping u dnt go bk!! Due to a small baby of course :)
Anyway just thought I'd let u no I booked my gender scan yesterday its on wednesday 13th april (2weeks today) at 5.10pm! And of course I'll update u as soon as I can!! 
Now let's see out of u all who can guess from my avatar pic.... And we will see who was rite in 2weeks xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Im studying to be a nurse I took a year off after the 2nd MC to try pull my life back together. but will be back much smaller and fitter hopefully. Ive now lost 17.5lbs since I lost baby pip and Im going to the gym everyday :) who knows about whether a baby will happen as hubby and I arent really up to anything that would get me pregnant and hes not liking me going out to the gym and trying to loose weight


----------



## jacks mummy

Wow jasmine that's a lot well done u!! Well tell ur hubby to bugger off its ur life and if u want to lose weight for ur own health then he should be supportive! Men urgg sometimes they are just so stupied!! Lol, dnt give up tho u should be really proud of urself and it will make having a baby easier aswell. That's if u can get hubby into bed :( xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Way to go Jasmine! That is so awesome - I've lost only a few pounds as well, but it's helped me feel better about myself and the sex is not just about baby making now. I'm hoping all that energy I used for BBT can be directed towards exercising! 

Stacey - so glad your scan is in 2 weeks! In order to make my guess - what day did you ovulate and which days before that did you have sexy sex...:coolio:

Lucy Lu - since you are in the 2WW - I really hope things work out for you.

So glad to be totally off the BBT and OPKs!:happydance:


----------



## Lucy Lu

I am guessing girl Jacksmummy, purely because you said the morning sickness was worse than last time :thumbup:

Jasmine_Rose - that is impressive! Good on you. Hope hubby can be more supportive and understand why it's important to you x

:blush: Um JennJenn - I am a total letdown - I couldn't bear the thought of waiting 2 weeks to know if I ovulated or not, so I'm afraid I bought a thermometer :blush: - I know, how crap am I?! Promise I am not going to start temping again though. I just had to know if my temp looked high enough for me to be in with a chance this month... and luckily it's way over my usual previous pre-ov temps. I'm checking once more tomorrow to see if it wasn't just a random fluke of luck this morning, then I'm going to give it to a mate for safe keeping! There's no way I could temp everyday anyway as OH has banned me from being nutty, so don't think I could sly it past him the mornings! :dohh:

My best mate has just announced she is having her third baby in October. My goodness it was bittersweet when I found out - soooo happy and excited for her, but it is getting harder and harder every pregnancy we hear about. Hope it is our turn soon!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Thanks girls for your support ...loosing weight will definately help in the baby mission I hope just not so sure at the moment I want a new baby...some days I do then others I dont.... mixed emotions really...but hey if we do anything Im not using any protection so if I get preggy I do...Im hoping when we go on holiday we might do some potential baby making lol 
On the cycle front Im on day 33 and no sign of AF yet .... although ive started the way I do getting hotter at night when Im trying to sleep 
Im going to ladies day at Aintree Race course next week so you can guarantee AFs just waiting to strike then lol


----------



## Jennjenn

Jasmine - i feel exactly the same way you do :flower:. I'm enjoying life as it is and the thought of a 3rd child is scary. Other days all I do is window shop for maternity clothes online!!! :blush:

We're definitely TTC but I'm not getting my hopes up like before - hence no more BBT, OPK and fertility friend. 

Have fun @ ladies day - sounds like a blast!


----------



## jacks mummy

Well jenjen the month I got pregnant we did the deed everyday from day af finished all the way up to ov on ovulation day and for 3days after sooooo it really could be either tbh! Also did it every position so I am clueless as to pink or blue! My instinct is swaying to girl BUT it could be that I would like a little girl this time that is making me think like that we will find out soon :) x


----------



## Jennjenn

I agree with Lucy Lu - I think you are having a GIRL!!!:lolly:


----------



## KB38

Ohhh me too! It must be a girl! 

It's so nice to hear you all sounding more positive again. I'm still temping and will start opks tomorrow. As much as I don't want to, I have to. My doctor wants to see six consecutive cycles of BBT etc before she'll do any other investigations. This will be month 6 so I've booked an apt to see her on 19/4. 

Am CD 12 today but no sign of o'n pending. I'm kind of hoping I don't o this month as I can't bear another BFN at the moment - sounds ridiculous I know but I'm just not in a good head space right now. I am crying all the time and fighting with OH (me instigating) about nothing. I have actually secretly been thinking about giving up on ttc because I can't keep putting myself through this but then our house feels so empty. 

It feels worse this week because some of our closest friends who told us on Boxing Day that they were going to start ttc for their second have just announced that they are pregnant. I was and am really happy for them because they are so excited but, at the first opportunity, locked myself in the bathroom and cried uncontrollably. I just don't know what's wrong with me. We are having a celebratory breakfast tomorrow for them and, try as hard as I can, I can't will myself to go. OH is really upset with me and says we can't alienate ourselves from our friends which I know is true. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me vent. You are the only ones who know what I am going through and I can't tell you how much it means to me to know you're around so thank you xx


----------



## clairmichael

Hello Jacksmummy long time so c hun hows things oooooh i love ur picky xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well my tickers wrong as I am starting on day 36 of my cycle and Im still waiting for AF thinking seem a little better with hubby this wkend so maybe if i can get AF over with I might get to make a baby


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: KB38 - sorry you are having such a hard time hun. It will happen - just keep telling yourself it will happen, some just have a longer wait than others, which is infuriating at the time, but just think when you are holding your bump and little baby, you'll look back on this stressful time and think how far in the past it seems. :flower:

Jasmine_Rose - did you definitely not bd at all in fertile time?... Missing bd and all! :winkwink:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

nope lucy we didnt do the deed at all .... and YAY today Af arrived so Im back on day 1 woop woop so you never know may get to try this month


----------



## wantnumber2

Hay ladies i no im really late joining the group but hope i still can.

We already have a lil girl she is three soon. it took 4months to concive her. second month ttc bd'd randomly last month and after a 47 day cycle and 1 poas af came. bd'd everyday this time apart from 2 nights right at the start dh was ill :( 36 days into this cycle now not going to even poas untill af due so 16th errrrrrr so long driving me mad. 

1 of my friends is going to have a baby anyday now, my brother-in-law and his gf just got pg and so has my cousin after 12months trying so all this baby stuff with out my bfp is a bit annoying as happy as i am for them.

not feeling anything apart from today like af is comeing really hope not.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi everyone!! 
Wantnumber2 welcome :wave: and anyone is welcome here!! I hope this month is ur month hun but if not there are loads of ladies here in the same boat, obviously as u can probably see I was lucky enough to get my bfp on month 3 but most of the ladies here are on month 6-7 and what a lovely bunch they are!! I love them all! Enjoy and post anything u want whenever u want!! Xx
Clairmichael HI!! Glad u see u bk here!! How u doing hun? Missed u!! Xx
Lucy what cd u on now? I'm rooting for u xx
Jasmine hope u get to try this month and yey for af lol xx
Kb38 have u ovulated yet? Xx
Jenjen hope ur feeling ok how's ur cycle going? Xx
Well as for me I'm feeling ok! And just waiting on my gender scan next wednesday :) its dragging!! Ah well not long now! Hope ur all ok speak soon xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ps I no its really early but I've started feeling baby moving :happydance: at first I thought it was all in my head but its defo not at all!! Its only tiny light little movements but I can defo feel it just thought I'd let u all no xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ohh that is sooo exciting Jacksmummy! They say you feel it earlier the second time don't they?

I think we might have struck lucky this month!!!!!!...

...I almost daren't write it for fear of jinxing it, but I've been dying to share since the weekend :blush:. I think I'm only about 12 DPO, but could be a couple of days behind that really due to my dodgy cycle. I tested on Monday and got a very faint line - could have still been an evap really, but it definitely had colour, and not just a grey shadow like the last evap I got. I really wasn't going to test, but I've had such definite symptoms - I never had any of this this early on with our son... I feel mildly nauseous all day long, and esp. when I'm hungry and I have a foul taste in my mouth all the time, which is giving me deja-vous from the last pregnancy. I'm cramping lots which is making me nervous that af is coming, but have a fair bit of CM :blush: - which I NEVER have when af is on its way.

I daren't even test again for fear of seeing a faint line still - or worse still no line at all - and obsessing over chemicals etc etc! - I can't really believe it is finally happening so am a bit in denial, although the symptoms are quite unmistakable this time.

Our little boy is 18 months today as well so quite an exciting milestone. I can't believe where the time has gone :shrug:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Welcome wantnumber2! - lots of baby dust to you - hope your TTC journey is short and sweet! - everyone is so lovely in this group, so lots of support x


----------



## wantnumber2

thanks for the welcome jacks mummy and lucy lu i was going to join the other day but spent a few day reading most of your posts.
lucy lu all of your symptoms sound like mine last time so im keeping my fx'ed for you.
sorry to go on lol but i just wondered if any of you ladies had even been sure u were pg and got a bfn anyway because with my first i was sure and did about 6 test (when i was) 5 in england all different and 1 in america (holiday woop woop) and they all said bfn then when i was 8weeks 1 i did and bang bfp. really hope it dosent happen this time cos i was so sure (and right) it made me sad but also made me think i was mad


----------



## jacks mummy

OMG lucy!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :test: :test: :test: god damn u women all the bloody sticks uv pee'd on over the last 6month!!! Haha what's 1 more to add to the mix??!!! :haha: oh iv now got my fingers well and truly crossed for u!!!!! I no that awful feeling of what if it dosnt show up and its all in my head! I felt like that but the relief u feel when u see that 2nd line again oh please test again haha I'm a crazy lady, and yea I'd heard u feel it earlier with 2nd and its true for me I felt jack first when I was 17weeks so only a few weeks early xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw bless u JM. Made me laugh! - I know - I am totally nutty! - all those sticks I've pee'd on and I've not been at work today so had the whole day to go out and buy some and I just didn't even feel tempted. I think I have managed to convince myself without a line that I really am pregnant, and I'm so scared of my hopes being shattered with a bfn!...Tiredness has set in in a major way since I posted earlier - dunno if that is also another true symptom or me just being lazy lol! I'm still sooo crampy, but every time I go to the loo, half expecting to see af, there's just more CM (sorry tmi there!)

...I'm working all day tomorrow so won't get a chance to buy sticks then either - promise I will buy some on Friday tho and put u out of your misery one way or the other lol!

Wow 17wks is early for the first time too - you have some little movers in there! x

PS. I'm also in a foul mood (which is just weird cos I'm obviously also feeling really excited and hopeful!) - is that a symptom?! - so angry with a few things at work and it's making me irrationally tearful. My bosses are tossers!


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> god damn u women all the bloody sticks uv pee'd on over the last 6month!!!

:rofl: love it!


----------



## KB38

OMG Lucy Lu I am so excited for you! I really, really genuinely hope this is your month. After everything you went through last month, it would make it all worth it. Wait to test. If you're feeling positive, the last thing you need is a false BFN. Sending lots and lots of baby dust your way xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Welcome wantnumber2!

Hi Jack's mummy, I am CD16 but haven't had a positive opk or temp rise yet so don't think I've o'd. I think I stressed myself out this month and thinking may end up a non-o'n month.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ok u probably all know me too well by now (given my essays lol)! - course I was never gonna wait till tmrw - curiosity got the better of me an hr ago and I've nipped home in my lunch break and.....


:bfp: :dance: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo:

It's lighter than the control line but still a definite positive.

and I ran out of opks before I ovulated - wow, so maybe they do have a really negative impact - I wouldn't say I relaxed at all after that, but given the late ovulation, I just kind of gave up expecting it this month! - maybe there really is something to be said for putting less stress on yourself. Hang in there KB38 - fingers crossed late ovulation means bfp for you too! Your message was so sweet hun x

How are you doing JennJenn/Jasmine-Rose? - maybe our group's luck is about to change. Hoping this is the start of a series of Xmas/new year bfps! Lots of hugs and baby dust to you all. I am soooo routing for you all. Cross your fingers for me that this little one sticks as well.

I gotta go back to work - soooo busy there and I am never gonna concentrate now!

And it is gonna be a near Xmas baby!! Poor OH :haha:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Wow Lucy I leave you all for a few days and come back to a BFP how exciting !!!! fingers crossed 

Wow jacks mummy I felt my 2nd baby dead early too I think its coz ur more aware of what the movements feel like


----------



## Jennjenn

LucyLu - Congrats! I am so happy for you - really! I think it is awesome news and I hope it's smooth sailing. :happydance::happydance:

KB38 - sorry to hear about your crappy weekend! How did it go? I know it's very difficult - I can't even say congrats when I hear of someone new is preggie - except for the ladies here. I feel so much closer and connected with this Madhouse Crew! :wacko:

I'm cd13 and we've been BD the last 2 nights - only 3 more to go. I am feeling so free and relaxed this month, I am hoping it will come soon. Not sure when I will ovulate though - CM seems to be hanging out!!! :winkwink:

Welcome back old and welcome new Madhouse Crew Members!

JasmineRose - sorry AF came, but I hope all else is going well with you. I've actually made it back to the gym regularly and even started lifting weights for my flabby arms - LOL. 
JM - can't wait to find out the results of the scan. What names are you considering? :cloud9: great news about the little bean moving around!


----------



## jacks mummy

:happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS lucy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG YEYYYYYYY I've been checking in loads since yesterday knowing u would test early hehe and I new it would be a bfp!!!! OMG yey!!! So happy for u!! Well that's both me and u that didn't get a positive opk the month we got pregnant! Oooooh have u told DH? Congrats again! Now u have got the awful 1st tri sickness and tiredness to go thru but its worth every second! Fingers crossed its a very sticky beany!! Lots of love and hugs!!!!! Xxx
Jenjen we have decided defiantly if its a girl on evelyn grace but she will be called evie from the day she is born and for a boy its either harry edward or george edward (I think) haha but the girls name is definite x


----------



## jacks mummy

Also lucy what will ur due date be? Must be very close to xmas day?? Oh that lovely, my little sisters bday is exactly 1week before xmas and she loves it! Love the xmas tree been up and everyone always been so happy! So don't be too down about due date xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw thanks everyone and that gave me a huge grin to see the thread name Jacksmummy - you are so sweet. I told OH the other day and showed him the shadow line to which he squinted and said, 'for god sake, stop peeing on sticks - have you no patience?!' Just waiting for him to come home now to show him the bolder line, although I did text him earlier and tell him, so he knows. I am so excited about the Xmas thing - maybe I am mad, as OH is a bit nervous about having a baby around that time, but I just think what a lovely Xmas gift for us. Only thing I worry about is being away from our little man on Xmas day, but I think the odds are still stacked against that...hmm have I just jinxed it?! Due date from af is 9th Dec - but I think it's more like a week after that going by EWCM and how I got such a faint line on Monday.

Terrified of the sickness - hope I don't sound ungrateful ladies - but it's getting stronger and stronger every day - didn't have any sickness with our little man until 7 weeks along. I'm only worried because of work - I have 4 stand up presentations to my clients in front of an audience of 30 to do between now and mid June and so much prep still for all of them. They couldn't have come at a worse time. V nervous as I these will be the first I have done since Sept 2009 because of being off on maternity leave. What will I do if I need to chuck up in the middle of them lol?!!! Of course still over the moon it's happened now, just wish we could win the lottery and pack in work! I don't like my job much at the mo! -can you tell?!

JennJenn - it seems the relaxed approach and no opks is the way forward so rooting for you this month hun!

Love all those names Jacksmummy. Can't wait to hear your news about the scan next week!

Gotta stop with the essays - sorry ladies - tell me to shut up - I'm too much of a chatterbox but I really don't wanna offend anyone with my rambling - know how tough it is to keep hearing about pregnant women when you're waiting for that bfp xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I'm just over the moon for u! I just shows the other ladies it does happen when u least expect it! U must be thrilled! U gotta get a new ticker now :) maybe ur having a little girl if u feel more sick this time u never no eh?! Try ginger biccies if u feel really sick they helped me xx


----------



## wantnumber2

hay ladies how have you all been? im really starting to feel strange not sure if its a good thing or if im ill tho!! im getting cramping, headache, back pain, weeing loads, feeling sicky and today im having really bad hot flushes im having to have a wash every couple of hours (tmi ish) i no some of them sound good but refuse to get my hopes up!! what do you all think????

last cycle 47 days so testing on the 16th if af dosent show b4.


----------



## jacks mummy

Wantnumber2 all those things sound good! Just keep ur fingers crossed and see how it goes over the next few days :) fingers crossed for u! Xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

love the names Jacks mummy 
and congrats again lucy 
dont worry Jen I wasnt expecting anything but AF because I hadnt had any naughty stuff at all last month... 
this month I am determined to get hubby into bed and try and get a BFP we are staying in a hotel for hubbys 40th bday next wkend and Im thinking by then I should be nearing day 14 if I ov like a general person.


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs:


Jasmine_rose said:


> love the names Jacks mummy
> and congrats again lucy
> dont worry Jen I wasnt expecting anything but AF because I hadnt had any naughty stuff at all last month...
> this month I am determined to get hubby into bed and try and get a BFP we are staying in a hotel for hubbys 40th bday next wkend and Im thinking by then I should be nearing day 14 if I ov like a general person.

:happydance: for :sex: JR!!! What sort of cycle day have you ovulated the last couple of cycles? it's been fairly regular hasn't it? So exciting to hear you are going to be trying again!

JennJenn - so good you are sounding so much more chilled. Sounds like your friend that conceived on cycle 8 has really reassured you. I am so rooting for you and KB this week - hoping your appointment with the gynae isn't really needed KB!

I can't believe I would ever be of the mind where I would agree trying less hard gets that bfp. I'm not saying we had any less sex, but I stopped doing crazy things like shoving a pillow under my bum this month and having sex in the 'best' positions. on the other hand, it could just have been that eggs or sperm the previous cycles just weren't quite right for one reason or another and it just never would have happened until this cycle anyway. Who knows :shrug:

Wantnumber2 - that is sounding very positive hun. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## jacks mummy

Love the ticker lucy :D hope everyone is doing ok today, I've got a bloody ear infection I actually got it yesterday in my left ear and was in a lot of pain but went to the docs and she gave me pregnancy safe antibiotics and my ear seemed to clear up pretty quick but then my right ear started to hurt and I've woken up this morning and I'm not in much pain just my right ear is blocked so can't hear anything and I'm really dizzy!!! Its doing my head in!! Also had a crappy cold for over a week now so not feeling great when really I should be bk to feeling great being in 2tri! Ah well hopefully it will go off by tmoro as I'm going out for a meal with about 16friends to a new restaurant (red hot world buffet) and dnt wanna feel like poo.. Hope everyone else is feeling a lot healthier than me :haha: ..... 5days till my gender scan :happydance: I just can't wait to see my baby again xxx


----------



## KB38

Gosh everyone's chatty today!!!! The BFP must have cheerred us all up! 

I'm CD18 and still no positive opk. I've never o'd past CD 17 at the very latest so not really sure what's going on. What day do you think you o'd this month LucyLu? I need something to give me hope that I am not going to have an anovulatory month this month.


----------



## Jennjenn

I know - it's funny how one BFP gets us all talking! :yipee:

KB38 - On Fertility Friend - I read that you can miss a +OPK if you don't test at the right time. The last couple times I did it - I would only get a + in the PM. I always tested in the AM and at 6pm when I got home from work. Most every time it was negative the morning of and the morning after. So I mostly relied on CM and BBT to see if I ovulated. I don't remember all what you are doing, but don't let the OPK be the "One Sign". It might be worth you investing it Clear Blue's fertility monitor...I know they are pricey, but I've heard good things about them. I hope you doctor can help rather sooner than later. Do you mind me asking how old you are?

I definitely think something is wrong with my CM. When I first started BBT - it was so noticeable and unmistakable. Now I feel mostly sticky or creamy but not the EWCM...I've stopped taking the allergy medicine as that was drying me up, so now I think I'll have to start Robitussin and see if that helps. I keep forgetting to use the preseed...we get going and I don't remember until it too late :dohh: 

Well ladies - have a great weekend - JasmineRose - start early on the BD and get your husband in there for some practice trys!!! :happydance: He can't complain about that!


----------



## KB38

Hi JennJenn, I am 32 turning 33 in November so probably a bit late for my first baby but I'll get there. I was wondering if I'd missed by opk but I'm still temping this month too for my drs appointment and haven't had a temp rise like normal either. Also my CM has been really patchy which is not usual so pretty sure I haven't o'd yet.

I hurt my back quite badly early this month and was on strong pain killers for about a week. Its mostly resolved now but I'm wondering if that has disrupted my cycle. I've also had a really stressful month at work and have been working quite late which means I'm not eating/sleeping/exercising like I normally do so all in all probably not ideal ttc conditions. I'm going to try to turn things around this weekend. I have to work for about 2.5 hours this afternoon and have the inlaws visiting tomorrow but other than that am going to try to chill out.

I have to share this. OH told me not to worry as the longer it takes to ovulate, the more time my uterus has to prepare for our baby. Absolutely not based on anything substantive but is kinda sweet to say (and if LucyLu is anything to go by maybe not entirely inaccurate ;-) ).

Here's a link to my chart if anyone's interested. It doesn't show anything yet: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32d121 but hopefully it will soon! 

Have a great weekend and LucyLu I hope your little bean is getting nice and comfortable.


----------



## wantnumber2

hay ladies dh begged me to poas last night becauce i have been feeling so bad so this morning i did and got a BFP going to do another tomoz so we arnt letting it sink in yet really incase..... but it was really clear as bright as the test window. i might just be a little bit mega happy already lol hope its right. babydust to you all. xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Congrats wantbabyno.2 sticky bean wishes to you xxx :)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

As for me I am excited to be wanting to try again our relationship is unfortunately still not great but hopefully with time things will improve and if we spend some intimate time together it might help its not like we have any major real problems. I think my cycle has been quite normalish I think although I havent been temping Im planning to just do stuff and see what happens... if it happens it happens


----------



## wantnumber2

thank you so much jasmine_rose. wishing you all the best to and sending loads of babydust. xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ah wantnumber2 CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: well the thread seems to be getting luckier!! I wonder who is next??! Its like waiting for a bus all of a sudden they all arrive at once :D well congrats!
Jasmine me and my oh had a really bad time last year for a few month for no real reason just wasn't getting on I thought maybe that was it but I wasn't giving up that easily and now we are better than ever, just keep working at it I think losing the 2 pregnancys may of had a bad affect on ur relationship, but one day u will have that baby together and all will be happy again :) good luck hun!!
How is everyone else today??? XxxX


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Im excited going to my friends baby shower meal tomorrow and Ive made her a nappy cake so I cant wait for her to see it :)


----------



## KB38

Congratulations wantnumber2!!! You and OH must be so happy. It's nice to hear that he's so involved. 

Hang in there Jasmine_Rose. TTC puts so much extra pressure on even the strongest relationship, let alone what you've been through. I'm sure if you have faith in each other and what you're trying to do, you'll pull through. And the idea of getting away for some uninterupted one-on-one time can't hurt either. BTW what is a nappy cake?

I'm CD 20 today and still no positive opk but I've had lots of period-like cramps today. It's never happened to me before around o'n but who knows. OH and I agreed to DTD every other day rather than every day this month to take the pressure off but I'm caving. I so badly want to catch this month's egg.... 

How are you feeling Jacks Mummy?


----------



## jacks mummy

hi kb im good thanks hun just counting the days until wednesday! went out for a lovely meal last nite with 15 friends so that was lovely :) also a nappy cake is a (are u from america?) if so i think u call them dipers??a diper cake :haha: i bet that is amazing jasmine! could u post a pic? xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Heres a piccy of the nappy cake Ive made for my friend it has cellophane and ribbons on it now but i havent taken a recent pic of it but basically its made up of nappys or dipers got some baby products in it some baby socks baby grows and blankets. Oh and on the top I originally made her wedding cake topper so Ive made a new topper with her and her hubby on and this time she has a bump :)

Im back from the meal so Ive added a piccy of my friend with her nappy cake
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1380.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1451.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## squeshie

Wow time flies, sorry have not been around - work has been majorly busy and has sort of taken some of my mind off ttc. Still in my absence I have still gone poas mad - can't change some things I guess :)

Lucylu - so happy for you, it's always great to hear of one of the gang's successes.

JM - Bet you're so excited re the scan, I can't believe how fast that time has gone, lovely scan picture :)

JR - Am loving the nappy cake, such a fun idea - glad to read you're getting sorted re your course and crossing fingers for you and your hubby's time away. I am on a similar path, have book a short break to help relieve some of the ttc pressures and get back to reconnecting and having fun. Hopefully it'll work for both of us.

Hope all of you are doing great, I've missed being a part of the group, I hope you don't mind me coming back? xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

squeshie why would we mind u coming bk its lovely to hear from u! glad to hear r ok hun and hope have a lovely break with OH, and hopefully come bk pregnant :) weve just had a BBQ as the weather has been sooooooooooo nice :D hehe has everyone had a nice weekend?? xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hi Squeshie 
Good to see you about. Im really looking forward to hubbys bday party on Saturday and our stay in the hotel. who knows whether ov will happen about then but some practice will do us some good lol


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya ladies - wow so much posting and we went off to the seaside for the weekend so I missed it all! Had a great weekend - this sudden sunny weather is lurvely isn't it?!!! (for anyone UK-based!)

JR - that cake is impressive - you should go pro! Hope you and OH will get things back on track - TTC is hard enough, without dealing with losses on top of that. It's your hols soon isn't it? Bet that will be a lovely break and chance to have some really close time x

Hi Jacksmummy - sorry to hear you've been feeling rough! Hope you're over the worst of it now so you can enjoy second tri! Btw what is your due date since they changed your dates in the scan?

KB - I ran out of opks about CD 20, had peak EWCM on CD 22 and EWCM disappeared altogether on CD 26 I think - so I reckon ov happened some time between CD 22 and 26... so hang in there! Maybe your body will keep trying. R u getting much EWCM? I don't know if this is a total fluke but our DS was also a long cycle baby - definitely conceived on CD 26 (based on temping and opks) - all those CD 17-18 cycles I had this time around and we go and conceive on a dodgy long cycle AGAIN - so maybe your OH has a point! Beginning to wonder if my eggs are not fully 'baked' lol if they pop out early/on time! Still rooting for you - hang in there hun! I reckon JennJenn has a point too - have you had any near positive opks yet? Some months I totally would have missed my positive opks surge if I wasn't checking 10 times a day lol!

How are you doing JennJenn? How many DPO are you now at a guess? x

Hi Squeshie! Nice to see you stopping by. How are you doing hun?

wantnumber2! - Big congrats hun!!!!!

God, I gotta go to work grr. bye bye. Beanie all good here I hope - still getting nausea but I get it in bouts - in between times, I am like 'eek, hope everything is still ok!'. Our toddler kicked me in the stomach over the weekend so I gotta be more careful about keeping his legs away from that area! This TTC and pregnancy lark is such a waiting game isn't it?! It sounds so negative but am trying to stay level headed about the fact that we are not in the clear yet, but also so excited! ...And still partly in disbelief I think xx


----------



## KB38

The nappy cake looks sensational JR. I love it! 

I'm from Australia JM so nappy is the right word. Just had never heard of it before. I should start a business here before it takes off ;-) 

Well girls, guess what, I had a positive opk this morning - finally! I am so excited (it's actually ridiculous when I look at it rationally) as I really, seriously thought I'd either missed it or was going to have an anovulatory month. I was just checking back through my charts and I seem to ovulate on the day I get a positive opk so who knows, I could be o'ing now! I wish OH would hurry up and get home. He's working late tonight of all nights. Grrrrr..........


----------



## jacks mummy

hey lucy glad uv had a nice weekend!! the weather has been lovely! hope it stays this way and we have a nice summer. my due date is the 26th september now but still could change at 20week scan, and dnt worrie too much bout ur little one kicking u my little boy has jumped on me while iv been laying down and his head is hight with my belly and hes always running into me haha i did panic at first and i tell him not to cos he will hurt baby and he trys bless but boys are just abit rough im sure beany will be fine!
kb YEY for ovulation!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK with bedding tnite :haha: make sure u get him good!! anyway gotta go pick out a new carpet now (we are decorating the whole house before baby arrives :)) xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Yes Lucy its our holiday soon 
7 weeks to go till Cyprus sun :)


----------



## wantnumber2

hay ladies thank you all so much :) did another test yesterday morning bfp 2-3 weeks so it 4-5 weeks. went doctors today and comformed so just waiting for all the midwife stuff now. i cant quite belive i joined here then found out we were pregnant the next week. sadly my brother-in-laws gf lost there baby last night at nearly 3 months so im feeling a bit insensative for even being pregnant but no 1 no's yet not looking foward to telling them tho :( just hopeing they will be stronge together at this sad time.


----------



## jacks mummy

Wantnumber2 sorry for your brother in laws gf! But glad all is going well for u! My poor friend fell pregnant 3weeks after me and she lost hers last week so I'm feeling horrid for just been pregnant when she isn't, but all will work out in the end.
Jasmine so jealous of ur holiday :haha: not long now :) xx


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 - glad to hear you got your + OPK! I'm DTD every other day as well since I'm not BBT. I really hope your time comes soon! I'm sending all my baby dust to you! :dust:

I'm CD17, so I probably ovulated last Thurs/Fri. DTD cd11, cd12, cd14 and cd16. I can ovulate anywhere btw cd12 and cd14. 

WN2 - congrats on the BFP! Hope all goes well with you!

JM - can't wait to hear the scan results; will it be real time via iphone or do you have post from home? 

JR - so jealous you're going to Cyprus! DH and I are trying to decide if we do a family trip or just the 2 of us...A lot will depend if I ever get a BFP. Love the diaper cake - I made one for my best friend 3 years ago! They are very cute and functional!

LucyLu - keep us posted and so happy for you! :happydance:
 
So don't want to work today! Oh well - such is life!


----------



## jacks mummy

Jenjen I will post as soon as I'm out via blackberry :D it should be around 5.30pm uk time. Today is going to draaaaaaaggggg :haha: altho my living room is being decorated and re-carpeted today, my oh is a decorator so he painted yesterday and just has to gloss the woodwork and doors today then the carpet goes down so I'm hoping this will make the day go quicker! Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## KB38

Good luck today JM. 

I think I'm officially back in the 2ww wait again so JennJenn, we can wait it out together. I really hope you get your BFP this month and can put all this stress behind you! When is af due for you? Assuming I'm right about o'n y'day, think I'm due Easter Sunday.

Who's up next to ovulate?


----------



## NellyO

Hi everyone!
Sorry to have been off the radar for so long, but we moved house at the end of Feb and only got the internet installed a week ago. 
Hope everything is going well for everyone! Congrats LucyLu :happydance:! I haven't had time to read through all the posts I have missed but I shall try and catch up quickly.
My 20 week scan is next Thursday which is very exciting.
I was born with a small hole in my heart, so we are having extra scans, including a scan on the baby's heart this Friday in London. My heart doesn't affect me at all so I'm not worried, getting extra scans can only be a good thing! 
Anyway, it's great to be back on here with you all.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to any who need it
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Nice to see you nelly 

oooo hope tomorrows scan goes well JM 

all those hitting the 2ww goodluck.


----------



## jacks mummy

today is the day :happydance: :happydance: was really hard sleeping last night :haha: i will be glad to finally know then i may get some sleep. anyway i will update when i know the flavour xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

How exciting JM !!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

WAITING WAITING WAITING for JM's scan results - sooooo excited! Hope he or she is healthy!!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey NellyO - with all your scans do you know if it is a boy or girl?

My youngest DD had the same issue with her heart - there were 2 tiny, tiny holes. They didn't find it until after she was born but by 2 months they were gone!


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 said:


> Good luck today JM.
> 
> I think I'm officially back in the 2ww wait again so JennJenn, we can wait it out together. I really hope you get your BFP this month and can put all this stress behind you! When is af due for you? Assuming I'm right about o'n y'day, think I'm due Easter Sunday.
> 
> Who's up next to ovulate?

My AF is due Good Friday! So we are right there together! :kiss:


----------



## curly123

Hello everyone!

I wanted to check in to all you lovely girls and see how you're doing!

I'm so so happy for you Nellyo and Lucylu and anybody else that I may have missed??!!!! AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep up the good work girls lol :sex:

Stacey - hope scan goes fabulously for you - i'm staying team yellow for now!

just sending lots of love, luck and happy thoughts to you all - I'm doing well at the mo and time is flying!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

curly123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I wanted to check in to all you lovely girls and see how you're doing!
> 
> I'm so so happy for you Nellyo and Lucylu and anybody else that I may have missed??!!!! AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work girls lol :sex:
> 
> Stacey - hope scan goes fabulously for you - i'm staying team yellow for now!
> 
> just sending lots of love, luck and happy thoughts to you all - I'm doing well at the mo and time is flying!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

LOL we're trying our hardest to get eggie and spermy to meet...:happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

hey ladies well the scan went perfect and baby was healthy and we are on team :pink: i am soooooooooooooooooo HAPPY :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
she is perfect and her name will be evie xxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

I KNEW IT!!!! Congrats - I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jacks mummy

thank u jenjen im so happy xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw Jacksmummy!!!!!! - yay - I am welling up! Soooo excited for you! A beautiful little girl!

Hi Nelly and Curly - lovely to see you stopping in. Hope you are both well. How was the wedding curly? Hope you are enjoying married life! Thanks for your congrats x

JennJenn/KB38 - sending you lots of good vibes and baby dust for the 2ww!! Lets have some Easter bunny bfps!

All ok here - feeling really tired all the time, but sickness has subsided a lot today, which is good but also I start worrying then that things aren't quite right! eek - just got to play the waiting game i guess! Have been doing it the past few months! Got to phone the dr to make an appointment really - have been dragging my heels

Nice to see everyone's posts - speak soon x


----------



## curly123

LOL Jennjenn hehe! :haha:

Lucylu - Our wedding was so beautiful thank you for asking! We had such a wonderful day and then I was surprised to be taken to Paris for 4 days! Was lovely! Hotel was amazing and we were upgraded both on the Eurostar and in the hotel! FAB!
Call that doc!

love xxxx


----------



## NellyO

Awww lovely news Jacks mummy :happydance:, so happy for you!

Curly, congrats on getting married! Did you find out the sex? Two of my friends are 7 months pregnant and both decided to let it be a surprise, but I'm far too impatient. Roll on next Thursday!

Jennjenn- Glad to hear your dd's heart healed and is fine. My hole never closed but it is so small and makes no real difference to my life. Apparently my baby only has a 3% increased chance of having a hole too, so I'm not particularly worried. Our appointment for the fetal heart scan is tomorrow at 12, I'll be so relieved to get it done. Fingers crossed it's good news, as it's in London we're planning on making a nice day of it, having some lunch and maybe even popping into Mothercare on Oxford street! 

xxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

thanks everyone im still so excited and cant quite believe how lucky i am to get what i want both times!! nellyo i bet if u ask real nice they will tell u the sex of ur baby! it only takes a second if baby is being good, obviously i paid for mine so they had to be really sure before telling us but it still only took her about 5mins to confirm girl. i really would advise a private scan for anyone even if u dnt want to no the sex maybe a 4d one as they as so much nicer than the hospital ones its so relaxing and they have a big flat screen tv that they show baby on. and soft music playing in the background. also it was the first time i heard my babys heartbeat as they didnt do that at 12week and only seen midwife once weeks ago! (seeing her on tue) 
congrats curly on ur wedding hope all was perfect for u hunny!! 
thanks lucy it will be ur turn before u no it :) are u going to find out aswell??? x
jenjen and kb38 i really hope that the luck we have had run over to u!! x
jasmine are u looking forward to this weekend with hubby? hope u ovulate!!!!! x


----------



## jacks mummy

ps nellyo hope all is perfect with ur little babys heart tmoro!! fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

cONGRATS ON YOUR BABY GIRL jm How exciting !!! hope everyone is doing well I am looking forward to this weekend and it looks like builders have finished and I will have a bedroom soon so im very very excited


----------



## jacks mummy

thanks jasmine! and thanks for making me pink in ur siggy hehe i love it xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Good luck tmrw Nelly! - can't wait to hear how it goes.

Loving the signature Jacksmummy!

I have just bloody worked until 10pm and have to work on my 'day off' tmrw - I get a day off in lieu anyway so I suppose that's good - I can save up more of my hols to bolt on the front of maternity leave later this year. So bloody stressed and p*ssed off with this p*ssing company!!!!!!!

...I started worrying today about the impact all this will have on the baby...then realised I haven't felt sick for 2 days and feel totally normal and unpregnant today...so crazily went out and bought another test to reassure myself - the test line is bold as anything so that's a relief. Gotta chill about work tho - it is sooo not important.

We're gonna stay team yellow Jacksmummy - my OH is adamant - I think it's probably for the best as well - we're only planning on having one more child so I so would love a little girl this time. I'm scared that if they told me boy in the scan, I might have a few moments disappointment. That's so awful to say I know - but if they put a baby boy in my arms at the birth and that's the first I know of him, I will be so over the moon and the sex won't matter at all when I'm holding our son in my arms.... we are soooo having another boy I'm sure - OH's family don't do girls lol! - last one was 32 years ago!

Jen/KB - how is 2ww going? Are you keeping busy? x


----------



## jacks mummy

hi lucy wow on staying team :yellow: thats amazing :D i would love to think that if i had another that i could stay team yellow as il have one of each so it wont matter to me what the sex is. and dnt feel bad for feeling the way u do about gender ALOT of ladies in 2nd tri worrie about the same i was trying to tell myself i was having another boy so i didnt feel any sort of dissapointment at all when they told me, i no that sounds awful dosnt it?! urgg it makes me angry that i could even be slighty dissapointed to be having a baby whatever that baby may be. i think its natural to want one of each tbh, did u find out with ur little man? cant believe how exciting it will be when u tell us ur in labour we will all be climbing the walls for an update :haha: 
also dnt stress about not feeling sick most ladies in first tri dont get sick until 6-7weeks!! stop stressing woman!! lol 
good luck today nellyo xxx


----------



## KB38

I know I'm a bit behind but congratulations JM. 

I'm CD 25 today and FF still hasn't confirmed ov'n. I'm still sure it was on CD21 as I had a positive opk that day and my cm dried up then. My temp is a bit up and down but I'm hoping that another high temp tomorrow will help. 

In case you haven't worked out, I'm stressing incessantly again this month. I've eaten so many little easter eggs. I had to stop myself poas this morning. In my mind, I knew it was ridiculous to test so early but I so badly wanted to. My drs appointment is on Tuesday and I'm hoping she'll refer me to a fertility dr. I'll do about anything at this stage. DH is out tonight and I'm stir crazy.


----------



## KB38

FF confirmed my o'vn day as CD21 this morning. I am trying my hardest not to symptom spot but y'day my nipples were so sensitive and this morning my boobs are killing me. Fingers crossed. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well this is going to sound strange but my boobs have gone huge so Im guessing thats a sign that ovulation is near but if it is then finally Bd is happening YAY !!!! TMI alert:sex: has happened YAY its a long shot but theres the slightiest chance more than other months that I could get pregnant AHHHHHH!!!! Im excited ok I need to chill it was only once lol


----------



## jacks mummy

YEY!! to both kb38 on ovulation!! and jasmine on the :sex: and possible ovulation!!! woop woop fingers crossed for u both and jasmine keep at it if u can :D xx


----------



## KB38

Sensibly I know it is still too early but this morning I was shopping for easter eggs and had overwhelming nausea at the smell of chocolate (my favourite thing in the world). It lasted for about two hours but has gone now. My nipples are still sensitive but not as much as yesterday. I am really, really tired too. Lucky for the long weekend for Easter this weekend! Does anyone have anything exciting planned?


----------



## jacks mummy

i dunno kb38 i started feeling sick VERY soon after conception i kept waking thru the nite feeling sick but thought it had to be in my head cos i was only about 4-5dpo lol but i was so u just never no hun... i really hope so :D any other symptoms? x


----------



## KB38

Hi JM, lots of symptoms, intermittent CM creamy, CP really high (which is unusual for me post-o), the nausea today (which is gone now), heartburn after I eat (which I never normally have) and just feeling so completely exhausted its not funny. I just dont know if any of them are real. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I know if I do, I'll be even more devastated if I don't get a BFP this month. A week until AF is due so half way through the TWW.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

ooo KB sounding promising.....

Hubby had his 40th bday party yesterday it was great fun not had anymore Bding occuring so who knows now but guess still lots of time. felt really achey like Im die on so im guessing ovulation pains either that or Im going to have a short cycle and come on as Ive had 14 day cycles before hmmmmm the female body how annoying lol


----------



## jacks mummy

glad hubby had a good party jasmine, lets hope for ovulation and not af on cd14!! and try get some sexy time in :haha: it only takes once :D good luck!
how is everyone else?
lucy??
jenjen??
nellyo?? 
anyone lol??
me im fine feeling quite good at the moment apart from the spd but im coping with that. it was a very exciting moment for me last nite as evie kicked properly for the first time it been feeling little taps and like tickles but she was kicking properly quite low down just under my belly button i cant want for another few weeks to pass so i can feel her all the time :) 17weeks today!! seems to be going really quick!
hope ur all alrite ladies xxx


----------



## NellyO

Hey all,
Scan on Friday went fine. Heart appears strong and normal which is a relief. Didn't find out the sex though as they really needed to focus on the heart. They zoomed straight in so we didn't even get a glimpse. But the heart was beating well and we could see the four chambers so clearly which was cool!
We ended up going to Mamas and Papas off Oxford street where I fell in love with all the baby furniture and clothes! Think we're gonna be oderingf most of our nursery from there now.
Not long till Thursday and our 20 week scan. Can't wait to find out the sex.:happydance: I have an inkling it's a girl but one of my sisters is adamant it's a boy. We shall have to wait and see. I really wish I could wait like you LucyLu but I am far tooo excited and need to know before I burst!
Jacks mummy-That's great about little Evie kicking! I have been feeling little flutters the last couple of weeks but no full on kicks just yet. 
Hope everyone else is well and happy.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Hello Ladies - CD24 & just hangin' out these last few days of my 2WW... AF should arrive on Friday. No preggie symptoms - just PMS - bitchy all the time and eating everything in sight! 

LucyLu - how are you?
NellyO - glad to know everything is well with the scan and I am so excited for the next one! 

KB - hope this is your month! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

JasmineRose - keep us updated; sounds like you had a productie weekend! :happydance:

JM - so exciting Evie is kicking up a storm. Of course it always happens when you're trying to sleep - :sleep: LOL

Had to take my minivan in for repairs - wondering how much that will cost!!! It's old and just seems to be in the shop every 6 months :growlmad: !!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

glad to hear everyones doing ok. If i want to really try this month could do with moving things along but my house is a tip since the builders and so much to do Im going to sleep as soon as I hit my bed. How exciting Evie Kicking xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya girls! KB - that is sounding very promising! Fingers crossed hun. Don't write it off yet jennjenn - I honestly had no symptoms at all pre-af with our little boy. 

Glad scan went well Nelly. Not long to go till 20wks and finding out the sex. I am not patient really - OH is just so adamant that he doesn't want to find out, i just think we have to go with his decision, since it's so important to him. I know it's the best thing really - but if he turned round in the scan and said 'go on then', I would be shouting at them to tell us the sex there and then! I'm thinking it's a little boy at the moment - maybe all these old wives' tales are nothing and it is such early days, but my M/S is really faint really - I feel exactly like I did with our little boy - a little bit crappy but not enough to stop me from doing anything. Who knows tho?! I'm more tired than last time, but I am older, more unfit and doing an unrealistic part time job _and _looking after a toddler, so think that's less about the gender of the baby lol!

So excting about the kicking JM! - can't wait to get to there!

Fingers crossed its ov coming JR, but not just today! x


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies how is everyone doing any updates? kb jen jen?? how u doing lucy? jasmine have u ovulated? nellyo im looking forward to tmoros news :) what time is u scan at? xx


----------



## squeshie

Hey guys :)
Back from my holidays and feeling much better about things - JR - it's amazing what some sun can do :) Unluckily though, I was in my tww whilst away so am not thinking this month will result in a bfp (stupidly testing the night I returned 12dpo and got two bfns - why wouldn't one do? Argggh :D) - like Jenn I feel the signs of AF approaching.

Wow you've all been so busy :)

Glad re the positive ovulations :) It is extremely annoying having erratic cycles.

And super glad for JM re the news of a girl :) And the name is very pretty! THe kicking must be awesome too.

Nelly - so glad that your scan went well too. Great taste btw - some of the things in M&Ps are so sweet :) 

Fingers crossed KB - those signs seems to point in the right direction xxx

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun, thanks for having me back xxx


----------



## KB38

I am so glad to hear that everyone is doing so well! I really hope AF doesn't get you JennJenn or Squeshie! Well, I went to my GP yesterday about how long this is taking. She is not concerned at all. She said that because I'm young and healthy and she's I've already had had my ovaries, tubes etc checked she can't refer me to a fertility centre until I've been ttc for 9 months. So it's back to the drawing board for me. She told me to keep temping and charting. I got home and cried for about an hour. I've had a really bad day today so I guess I just have to get over it! Otherwise it's going to be a miserable few months. 

I tested this morning (9DPO) which is silly I know but I just really wanted to know. BFN. I know its still early and that it is really unlikely that I'd have a positive result this early but I'm still pretty sure that I'm out for this month. I still have intermittently sore bsts and have had some nausea in the middle of the night but I've been really stressed at work so I think its probably related to that. Sorry to be such a downer. I just felt really disappointed after yesterday and needed to get it out. The worst thing with all of this is that I am noticing how much it is affecting my confidence at work. Weird. Oh well, I'm sure after lots of chocolate this weekend I'll feel heaps better!


----------



## squeshie

KB - you're not being silly, noone really tells you how hard this ttc stuff really is. Let yourself cry, better than holding it in! 9dpo - rarely shows a BFP so you're not out yet! I'd say try not stress yourself out but since I have been on this journey I know that is useless advice. Still I would say hang out with some friends, try to have time off and think about other things, that's really helped me. Plus we're here xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

i agree with squeshie! ur not out yet hunny and im really sorry ur feeling so down!! dnt be sorry for letting it all out that what we are all here for the good times and the bad. all i can say is try get some 'me' time nice hot bath some yummy choccies and a good chick flick!! but dont ever feel silly for crying hun i bet not one lady in the madhouse can say she hasnt cried thru the ttc process!! lots of :hugs: to u!! xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Hello Ladies - just had an all around hard day yesterday. Age is a big factor when TTC especially when over 40. Well I turned 41 yesterday and the last thing I wanted to hear was happy birthday. It was just another BIG REMINDER that I am getting older and the likelihood of getting pregnant decreases as each day passes. :sad2: I dont really care to celebrate my birthday and havent for the last 4-5 yrs. Its just not polite to tell co-workers to shut the f*** up, but I wanted to! :gun:

AF is supposed to start tomorrow and that was another reason yesterday was harder than usual. I guess Im still in a bad mood!:grr: I guess I need a good cry to release all these emotions! 

KB38 - I've had all those same symptoms for the past 5-6 months and like clockwork AF would show. Apparently many symptoms are both pre-AF and pregnancy. I'm hoping a few shots of tequila will reset my brain - I hate feeling so down :wine:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw Kb/JennJenn :hugs:. Was so rooting for you both. I don't want to give you false hope KB, and obviously I'm not totally sure of ovulation day this month, but I think my first bfp happened on 10 DPO and even then it was dodgy - the line came up just outside of 10 mins and was sooo faint, so hang in there - it might still be. Hope you both don't have to wait too much longer - TTC is so cruel.

I want to say happy birthday JennJenn but don't want to p*ss you off hun! Will just say hope OH and your DD's made it a special day for you x

Hi Squeshie! - glad you had nice hols.

I am sooo relieved tonight - have completed one of my presentations I was stressing about...so only 3 more to go. Work is still totally manic but I think it's with everyone on hols, we're all spread a bit thinly. Glad the bank holiday weekend is here - we have lots of family things planned so should be fun and a nice wind down.

Happy Easter to everyone! x


----------



## KB38

Hi everyone, thank you for your support. I am feeling heaps better today. I am 11 DPO and although I tested again yesterday (still BFN) I am not going to test again until Mon (AF due on Sunday). My temperature is still up today so I am still holding up a glimmer of hope but either way, it is what it is I suppose. I don't want to ruin my weekend and everyone else's by being miserable. We have 5 days because ANZAC day is on Tuesday so it's extra exciting.

I hope you're still AF free JennJenn but, if not, I hope the tequilla hits the spot! 

Congrats on your presentation LucyLu. I hope the other three run just as smoothly. It must be so hard to stay focused on work at the moment. How are you feeling btw? You too JM.

Squeshie, where are you at cycle wise?

Have a very happy easter xx


----------



## squeshie

Hello :)

It's hard not stress cycle wise - I am on cd28 - not sign of Af as of yet - a few grumbles in that direction though methinks... Tested bfn on what I think was 12dpo but could of been 10 or even 11 9it was cd 25 - so I think I am out this month. Trying to stay relaxed about it but finding it hard ;) Might join Jenn on that tequila on my friend's birthday tomorrow if RTD shows her mug! 

Fingers crossed for you KB :)

Great stuff on your presentation Lucy, enjoy your relaxing time x 

Hope everyone else has nice things planned for the bank holiday!


----------



## Jennjenn

Well I caved and bought a dollar store pregnancy test and it was BFN - which I pretty much expected, but I just needed to confirm! :sad1: AF will probably start later today. I promised DH a little BD tonight, so I hope it holds off until then. 

I'm out of tequila, so I'll substitute vodka...anyone have good cocktail ideas. I usually mix with fresca or cranberry juice. I prefer fruity...

I have a busy weekend planned since it is Easter and I need to make up the Easter baskets, etc. Hope all of you have a good weekend and Happy Easter! :flower:

KB38 - this is for you! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

squeshie said:


> Hello :)
> 
> It's hard not stress cycle wise - I am on cd28 - not sign of Af as of yet - a few grumbles in that direction though methinks... Tested bfn on what I think was 12dpo but could of been 10 or even 11 9it was cd 25 - so I think I am out this month. Trying to stay relaxed about it but finding it hard ;) Might join Jenn on that tequila on my friend's birthday tomorrow if RTD shows her mug!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you KB :)
> 
> Great stuff on your presentation Lucy, enjoy your relaxing time x
> 
> Hope everyone else has nice things planned for the bank holiday!

Squeshi - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you...:dust: :dust: :dust:
Just so tired of the disappointment...feel like giving up.


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies sorry about the bfn's ladies!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :flower: 
jenjen i love the cocktail 'sex on the beach' which is vodka, peach schnapps, cranberry and fresh orange with loads of ice its sooooo yummy!!!!!!! lol making me want it now with all this hot hot hot weather we have been having here in the uk!! :D 
lucy well done on the work front :) when u hoping to have finished the other 3? good luck hunny, how u feeling? any sickness kicking in? tiredness? 
well im good ladies im loving the hot weather been out with jack all day at a petting farm close to where i live for lunch then been too see some friends, not sure what tmoro holds but easter sunday we are cooking a big roast dinner for family :D and a small easter egg hunt for the kids in the garden which im hoping the kiddies will enjoy, anyway im babbling on and on so i will shut up haha everything seems fine with little evie she is still kicking away just want them to be more frequent and stronger! oh i forgot me and jack are making easter buns and a easter cake tmoro il post some piccies for u ladies tmoro :D hope everyone else is having a brill bank holiday weekend xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hiya all Ive been busy sorting out my house now that the builders have finished todays mission is wardrobe building followed by a night out with the girls. I think ov has happened as lots of egg white occured this week although we havent done anything since the day before hubbys party which as a bit early for conceiving and now I think its getting a bit late but the relationships really just not at the point were Bding happens that often... but oh well also had a sickly week as I had the most awful trapped wind which killed for a whole day and night followed by a week of being awfully snappy and narky maybe PMT is coming early


----------



## Lucy Lu

Sorry to hear that Squeshie and JennJenn - enjoy your cocktails JennJenn!

KB - still crossing my fingers for you. That temp is a good sign. Keep us posted x

How many days ahead of ov do you reckon you bd'd JR? U never know! Hope you enjoyed your night out and let you hair down! x

Sounds like you are keeping busy JM! We had OH's family round yesterday and they all sooo know I'm pregnant - we had a bbq and everyone was drinking all day, and they kept teasing me. I haven't hardly drunk at all though since I stopped breastfeeding last summer so I don't see why there is all the speculating now all of a sudden!

Sickness has stepped up a notch. Still not chucking up luckily, but feeling really grotty, esp. in the mornings. Before now, I'd been able to get the sicky feeling to go away if I ate something but that's no longer working... anyways, it's reassuring to have it - hopefully it means babby is doing well. I didn't get sick with DS until another week on from now so a little different to last time


----------



## Jasmine_rose

It depends when ov happened Lucy it was bding was day 13 of cycle and ov happened or happening currently Im now day 20. I know Im really not trying hard to conceive but Im trying not to get too bothered by it...if it happens it happens


----------



## NellyO

Hi all,
Hope you're all enjoying the Easter weekend. Can't believe how warm England has been the last week. It's great bbq weather!
We had our 20 week scan and everything is fine. Also we are on team :blue:!
I am one of four daughters and therefore have a very girly background so this is very exciting news for my family, especially my dad! My husband is one of 2 sons so I think his family were hoping for a girl but maybe next time!

Hope ttc is going well for everyone, and that you are all keeping positive. I'm a firm believer in everything happening for a reason and when it's supposed to. 
Anyway have a great Easter everyone, eat plenty of chocolate and enjoy the sunshine!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

aww congrats on ur :blue: bump little boys are amazing!! :cloud9: ooh well im :pink: and you are :blue: one of each :) lol are u happy its a boy? or were u not botherd at all?
lucy my sickness kicked in around 6week hun and started fading out at about 13weeks hopfully u wont actually be sick just feel it!
jasmine enjoy ur nite out and u never no u may of ovulated abit earlier than u think xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

ps nellyo have u thought of any names for ur little man? xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Big congrats NellyO - so exciting you know it's a boy!

Haha JM - can you tell I am gender-speculating?! - getting the bug now what with u and Nelly finding out the sex at the scans! - sorry to ask as I'm sure you must have mentioned already, but did you physically throw up during M/S with Evie?

JR - that is a sensible approach - wish I could be more laid back sometimes x


----------



## squeshie

Jennjenn said:


> Well I caved and bought a dollar store pregnancy test and it was BFN - which I pretty much expected, but I just needed to confirm! :sad1: AF will probably start later today. I promised DH a little BD tonight, so I hope it holds off until then.
> 
> I'm out of tequila, so I'll substitute vodka...anyone have good cocktail ideas. I usually mix with fresca or cranberry juice. I prefer fruity...
> 
> I have a busy weekend planned since it is Easter and I need to make up the Easter baskets, etc. Hope all of you have a good weekend and Happy Easter! :flower:
> 
> KB38 - this is for you! :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry about the bfn Jenn, it is pants! So disheartening at times.

Re the drink, you have mentioned two ingredients of my absolute fave cocktail - cosmopolitan - 1 Measure Vodka (the flavoured kind can jazz it up further :D), 1 Measure Cointreau or triple sec - orange liqueur basically,
1 Measure Cranberry Juice and mixed with 0.5 Measure Lime Juice in a cold glass - yummy! :wine:
x


----------



## squeshie

NellyO said:


> Hi all,
> Hope you're all enjoying the Easter weekend. Can't believe how warm England has been the last week. It's great bbq weather!
> We had our 20 week scan and everything is fine. Also we are on team :blue:!
> I am one of four daughters and therefore have a very girly background so this is very exciting news for my family, especially my dad! My husband is one of 2 sons so I think his family were hoping for a girl but maybe next time!
> 
> Hope ttc is going well for everyone, and that you are all keeping positive. I'm a firm believer in everything happening for a reason and when it's supposed to.
> Anyway have a great Easter everyone, eat plenty of chocolate and enjoy the sunshine!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats Nelly :) x


----------



## squeshie

So cd31, no Af as of yet - seemed to have had a bit of a bug yesterday - some symptoms but unsure as to whether or not they're in my head iykwim! Won't test until Thursday (unless AF comes at least!) as am not home til then and am determined not to buy any more hpts when i have some at home. Until then I have been googling - damn me, trying not to get overly optimistic about things :)


----------



## squeshie

Someone distract me!


----------



## jacks mummy

good luck squeshie! how long are ur cycles normally? sounds good to me :) your very good for not buying a test id of been at the shop straite away LOL i wasted sooooooo much money on hpt's now i spend it on baby clothes :) lol i bought my pram yesterday i didnt want a brand new one cos they cost so much money and i didnt use my pram with my son as much as i would of liked to so i remember thinking that the £450 i spent on it was such a waste so i bought i 2nd hand on on ebay and i got the whole travel system for £49!!!! i couldnt actually believe it :) iv posted a pic what do u think ladies? however i may of saved loads on that but her room is going to cost a fortune! ive picked a very expencive range il post some pics later to see what u think xx
 



Attached Files:







my pram.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucy Lu

Good luck Squeshie! Hope af stays away! Rooting for you hun. Wonder how KB is getting on too x

That's fab Jackmummy - such a bargain! So remember what you mean about spending a fortune on the first travel system. With hindsight, I should have bought a double buggy the first time around, but at the best that would have looked a little strange with LO sitting in it on his own, and at worst, really could have tempted fate!

Anyone heard from mmdrago or Shinona recently? Hope they are both doing ok x


----------



## jacks mummy

hi lucy no not heard from either of them, i hope they are ok too! maybe they both just need some time away from this after what happend poor ladies :( 
how r u lucy? hows ur son did he love easter? hope uv had a lovely weekend x
well ladies this is the nursey theme we have picked tell me honestly what u think! x
 



Attached Files:







moses basket.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3









evies bedding.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4









evies curtains.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 24









evies cushions.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## squeshie

Well I caved and bought some fancy clearblue digitals things and the first one didn't bloody work (excuse my french!) - faulty expensive things! The timer thingiebob didn't appear and the screen stayed blank. 
Anyhoo, took another test and a tentative yay as - pregnant - 1-2 weeks popped up - eeek. Am happy obviously but eeeeek, kinda scared after last time. Sorry it's all been about me, how's everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## squeshie

Loving the nursery theme JM and the cute pram! Evie is one lucky lady :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Squeshie - OMG I am so happy for YOU!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## squeshie

:) Thanks Jenn, am trying to not worry as much and just try to go with it this time! DH is also quietly happy, we're both trying not to get too excited, it's hard though! :)


----------



## Jennjenn

I totally understand...I'll keep thinking happy thoughts for you!!!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

thinking sticky thoughts for you squeshie Congratulations xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well trying not to lower the tone but feeling really depressed today.. probably the downer from drinking but the realisation that its nearly may and I was pregnant this time last year has kicked in... so sorry to be the miserable one..


----------



## squeshie

JR you're not lowering the tone at all, and there's absolutely no need to apologise for feeling what you're feeling - a massive hug for you, cause I know sometimes people around you don't realise that you need looking after too? Sometimes it's important to feel sad when you feel sad but also think about all the things you've done, realised or how you've grown since last year. I know it doesn't make it better but hopefully you'll realise that you are amazing and just need some tlc. x I hope Tuesday is brighter x


----------



## jacks mummy

congratulations squeshie!! so happy for u sweetie!! :D totally desereved!! :happydance: x
and jasmine im so sorry ur feeling so down darling :hugs: all i no is that u are one amazing women to be so supportive of all us pregnant ladies after so much loss in ur life! i also think u just need a big hug and some tlc like squeshie said, pls dnt ever feel bad for being sad that is what we are all here for! just let it all out and i no one day u will get ur forever baby and u will be a fab mummy again lots of love hun xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

having choccy icecream so feel better again now. i love all my friends getting good news feel like i know you all xxxx


----------



## KB38

Congratulations Squeshie that's fabulous news!!! I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you that your little bean sticks. 

I love the nursery theme JM, it's so very, very cute! 

I'm out again this month, af arrived as expected on Sunday. I can't really explain how I feel because, basically, I don't feel anything. I'm trying just to go with it and not think too much about it because if I do, I know I'll be inconsolable so instead am trying to look forward to next month.


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm back girls! Congrats to all the new BFPS!! Can I come and join you in first tri? :hugs:



Got mine yesterday!


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies glad ur feeling abit better jasmine :) and kb38 i am so sorry af got u!! :hugs: what have u tried while ttc have u tried conceive plus or pre seed? i started taking pregnacare conception the month i got pregnant, maybe try that? i dnt no just trying to think.. poor u hunny!! :hugs:
katie that is amazing new sweetie!! so so happy for u! its so weird that i can be so sad for one person and so happy for another all in the same minute 
anyway ladies hope everyone is having a lovely time xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Congrats Katie on your BFP sorry about AF KB lots of baby wishes for next month


----------



## Lucy Lu

Wow what mixed news! Katie - that is fab! Wondered how you were getting on. Was thinking about all our ladies we haven't heard from for a little while!!! Is amazing news! Does it look like the odd long cycles you've had were just driven by coming off the pill now?! So you will have to tell them in your new job that you'll be off soon lol?! How is it going btw?

Squeshie!!!!!! Big congrats lovely! - so happy it has happened for you. Lots of sticky dust and hope you can relax a bit more as the time passes. What are your due dates ladies? Must be right around new year! How exciting. 

Wow, we are getting some bfps coming through at the moment! Keep positive KB, JennJenn and JR - sounds like we are having a run of bfps so bet yours are right around the corner! Sorry to hear you've been feeling low JR - and ditto to what JM said. Ur always so supportive and it's lovely to read your posts - don't feel ever like you can't vent when _you're _feeling low. That is what we are all here for! Hope ur ok KB - take care, and keep us posted on how you're doing. Hope you have lots to keep you distracted over the next few days and to pass the time quickly. Hope I don't say the wrong things - I am not always very eloquent - but just wanted to let you all know I'm thinking of you and hugs from me xxx


----------



## squeshie

Congrats Katie :)


----------



## squeshie

Thanks Lucy, trying to relax as it is early days, edd should be 30 December so nice NY present :) x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hiya Girls 
I think Ive picked up a bug... far to long for it to be a hangover now being attacked by nausea blurrrrrgh hate it couldnt even put the fork in my mouth yesterday so hoping to feel better very soon


----------



## Jennjenn

JR - that is no fun! I hope you are feeling better soon! :hugs: How is the house coming along? Have you got everything organized? 

Katie - congrats on the BFP! :thumbup:

I am really happy for all the mums-to-be!:kiss:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

House is getting their but still an absolute mess..... once I stop feeling so sick and dizzy Im going to carry on with it all 

this apparently shud link to some piccys of the build 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150180454341982.365937.689856981&l=6641cd9c1f
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150180454341982.365937.689856981&l=6641cd9c1f


----------



## Jennjenn

JR - Love the new room - especially the furniture and wall paper! It's lovely and I really like your style! We just went through a big remodel last year - kitchen & living areas. We're hoping to do the bathrooms this fall. I'll post a link tomorrow from my work computer...I can't find anything on our home computer.

I saw your signature line and you are right - there aren't many of us left! So hopefully our turns will come!!!


----------



## Lucy Lu

wow JR - you have been busy! It's looking lovely in the photos. Hope u feel better soon x

DS and I are feeling sorry for ourselves - M/S stepped up a notch last week - I didn't feel this sick last time, so it's a bit of a new thing for me (sorry not complaining, just adjusting!). DS has been awake on and off since 3am and is suffering with teething! He spent the early hrs wriggling round our bed and kicking me in the stomach eek! Poor little boy is in so much pain by the sounds of his cries. It's my day off today so we're just settling down to a nap for a bit. House is a tip but I think we need this more than cleaning lol!

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## jacks mummy

wow JR your house looks lovely! bet that was hard work to be around!!!! my hallway is a complete rite off at the moment the celing if half missing due to some leaky pipes from the bathroom above and half the carpet is missing so now walking on concrete but hopefully all will be fixed and redecorated by this time next week as i cant cope lol
ooh lucy sounds like me! could be a little girly in there! poor little baby boy with his teething jack sufferd quite bad with his back teeth but it will pass just make sure u give him calpol and something to put on his gums i used calgel with jack which was ok xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Thanks all 

CD 24 Well after a yucky blurrrgh start to the day I managed to paint some of my new bedroom and after putting up a sheet of wallpaper I decided that sis in law will have to come help again. This has to be the longest hangover ever we are on wednesday and I went out saturday and still getting bits were I really feel sick my beloved Tuna has be cast aside as I cant eat it and coffee became unbearable today... oh the joys I have decided that it must be hormonal and its part of my cycle... I refuse to think pregnancy its impossible when only naughty once this month..


----------



## Jennjenn

Are you sure you don't have food poisoning, salmonella or something else like that? I've heard horror stories...I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jennjenn

Jasmine Rose Here's something to do while you are down and out...

https://cid-af56480c45e6cd40.photos.live.com/albums.aspx

This is a link to our family albums. My husband is from Ukraine, so we post all pictures online so his mom and aunt can see what we have been doing, etc. The pictures for our home remodel are here as well as everything else. Feel free to look at whatever you want.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hiya Jen 
I dont think its an actual bug as Im not being ill just being hit with waves of dizzy nausea I think if it was a bug Id be actually ill by now. Just be hormonal prob coz Im due to have AF soon
I love your piccys America homes are so nice


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks - it is a little smaller than the average but we have a pool which is a must when you live in Texas and have kids! It's actually the perfect size as it is easy to clean and the utility bills are reasonable.

Will you be testing in 3 days? I noticed your ticker...


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I plan not to test and just leave it... if I am pregnant Id rather not know for a long time yet.


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine, you must have the patience of a saint with that remodel - I'm going mad with 3 rooms being painted and sanded 'cause of the mess! The new living room looks lovely though, I love the colour of the curtains - my new bedding is a shade lighter. Gorgeous colour! The whole thing looks lovely x

Jenn - envious of the pool, though must admit it probably fits Dallas weather far better than Manchester weather! :)

There's something about spring that does make the home improvement bug so contagious isn't there? :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey squeshie - how are you feeling?


----------



## shinona

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. I needed some time away but feeling much more like myself now. Hubby and I went through a bad patch too, which was down to how awful I was feeling but we are back to our usual good form now too. Ds is just a gem (still) and is so much fun at the moment.

I have only lost about 8lbs, which is a lot less than I'd wanted to lose by this point but I have been doing a lot of running. I've also started taking agnus castus and B vitamins so hoping that all these things will help us with getting a bfp come June. We are moving house at the end of May so we'll be getting on with the bd-ing once we're in our new place.

LucyLu, Katie and Squeshie, I am so delighted for you all. Wonderful, wonderful news!!

JM, congrats on the pinkness. I love the name!!

Nelly, congrats on the boy - I only have a sister so like yours, my dad was absolutely delighted with ds came along. He feels much less outnumbered now!

JR, just had a nosey at your photos - love the extension!
I will try and pop in much more often now to see how you are all doing.
xx


----------



## squeshie

Hey Jenn,

I'm feeling positive atm, still kinda nervous and trying to not get to excited, I think I will once we get to see that a baby is there - the scans if you know what I mean?

How are you doing?

Shinona it's good to see you back and that you're fighting fit :) x


----------



## Jennjenn

Shinona - welcome back! Great job on the weight loss - I think I found 5 of the pounds you lost :dohh: So it's back to focusing on my diet and exercising! I did make it to the gym last night but hardly broke a sweat. :growlmad:

Squeshie - glad you're doing well.

So is everyone excited for the wedding tomorrow?


----------



## shinona

So excited, Jen! And thanks for the welcome back btw. I'm baking scones and empire biscuits tonight and my mum is coming to mine for 8am. We shall be drinking tea, eating home baking and watching the whole thing with our tiaras on!

Have you worked out your royal wedding name yet? Lord or Lady, first name is one of your grandparents' names, surname is your first pet's name hyphenated with the name of the street you grew up on. I'm Lady Martha Brander-Crocus. :haha:
xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Haha love it Shinona! I am Lady Angela Ginger-Holt then! Nice to see you stopping in. Well done on the weight loss - nearly half a stone isn't bad going!

I am so looking forward to this wedding! I didn't think i had an ounce of national pride... but I'm finding out with this that I must be a total royalist! - I am totally caught up in the hype! I'm so excited about seeing the dress. Really sad I know. Think I must get a life after tomorrow! Is it all the news are going on about in the States as well JennJenn?

Love your pics JennJenn - I am so nosey :blush:

U could be JR! - it only takes once! If not though, hope the bug is over soon. Sickness is horrible.

How are you feeling Squeshie? Any symptoms yet?

Well, better go, just thought I'd come on and say hi!

...ooh forgot to say I finally got the pregnancy confirmed by dr today - well, it was a 2min appointment and pretty pointless really - but she'll go and book the scan now, so hopefully we'll get a date through on that soon. Might not have to wait until I'm properly 12wks as well, as she counted the due date from my LMP, and I'm pretty sure ovulation was around a week late the cycle we conceived - so my ticker is a week behind where LMP dates say I should be.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Lady Edna Isla-Endsleigh or using the other Nans name Lady Willomena Isla-Endsleigh

CD 25 really yucky cramps today so at a guess I think Im getting a really normalish cycle this month and AF is looming... sick feeling sicky YUCK


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah - it's pretty popular here as well. But we've had some real bad weather in the South so most of the news is filled with all the tornado deaths and damage. Very sad.

I'll be glad to see what her dress! She seems to be more modern/classic so I am sure her dress will be gorgeous.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jennjenn said:


> Yeah - it's pretty popular here as well. But we've had some real bad weather in the South so most of the news is filled with all the tornado deaths and damage. Very sad.

I guess that kind of puts into perspective how crazy all the hype is around the wedding. OH has just gone out with DS as he's had enough of watching it on the tv! :haha:...sadly I am still sat here watching with bated breath :blush:


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies havnt had chance to look thru all the posts but just wanted to no who watched the wedding? i thought kate looked beautiful and they looked so in love i think she will be pregnant soon :) what u all doing today?x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I watched it she looked Gorgeous


----------



## Jennjenn

The dress was just beautiful!


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> hi ladies havnt had chance to look thru all the posts but just wanted to no who watched the wedding? i thought kate looked beautiful and they looked so in love i think she will be pregnant soon :) what u all doing today?x

I reckon so, and we will all end up having babies more or less the same age as the future king or queen! :haha:. Funny to think of them having the same ttc worries and gripes as us! :haha: 

I loved her dress! Bet there will be loads of copies now!


----------



## KB38

I watched it too! I thought she looked gorgeous. Sigh....


----------



## Jasmine_rose

cd27 
well still not feeling great at all not liking this cycle in a way hoping for AF to come so I can get it over with and start again I hate feeling so sicky. Think my ticker will revert back to day one again soon maybe they should fix it so tickers keep going till you stop them grrrr


----------



## squeshie

Hope you're feeling better JR :)

Also watched the wedding and thought she looked lovely :) I loved the dress, so Grace Kelly!

Symptoms wise - a few - main one being bloated (yuk) and a few kinda cramps, tender breasts, occasional slight sicky feeling. Different to last time, which is a good thing I'm hoping. How are you all - having a good long weekend? x


----------



## Jennjenn

Started laser hair removal today and boy it hurt! I found a good price and decided to go ahead and start...I really didn't want to start until this fall or after I had kid #3.

Jacksmummy - will any hair grow back if I end up getting pregnant?


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how is everyone?
Jenjen hair removal isn't my area but if the hair is removed properly then it should never grow bk and hair that grows in pregnancy is hormonal and falls out as soon as the hormones go after birth, I've got extra hair on my belly and I hate it but I just have to leave it alone or it won't fall out after lol x
Jasmine how r u feeling now? Did af show? X
Lucy can't believe ur 7weeks already nearly 8! How r u feeling? How's the sickness? X
Kb38 how r u hun? Where are u in ur cycle now? GL! X
Squeshie how u feeling chick? X
Can't actually believe I'm nearly 20weeks!!! Half way there crazy... Time just seems to be flying! Got my 20week scan on the 17th may I'll be nearly 22weeks I think my then but hey I'm not too botherd just can't wait to see her again! Anyway speak to u all soon!!! XxxxX


----------



## Jasmine_rose

congrats on the 19 weeks cant believe how quickly lots of our gang will have babies... 
Af is not here yet I think im day 31 other than having cramps on sat which i thought was AF nothings happened but not unusual for me. Im feeling alot better some of the sickiness what ever it was has gone


----------



## Lucy Lu

Wow JR - u really could be pregnant hun! - esp. if the cramps have come and gone. Good to hear you're feeling a bit better.

So exciting you will get to see Evie again soon! I've felt dog rough since Easter Jacksmummy! - I keep going to bed really early, not so much cos I'm tired, but more cos when i'm flat on my back or sleeping I don't feel so sick! It is a nice reassurance to have M/S, but it's just been hard with work. I sent a miserable email to my bosses today saying I'm working too much. I don't feel like they are supporting our team at all well at the moment. We're all working silly hrs! Have made a decision that after this baby, I am not going back into my current department, if they won't move me, I think I will look for a new job. I'm tired of it always being such a effort. I work so hard, and I never feel like there's any let up or enough thanks for it anymore! Was in tears today with my mum but trying to keep calm and rational and realise that it's hormones making me not deal with things as well as usual!... eek sorry essay again.

Hope you're all well and enjoyed the long weekend x


----------



## Jennjenn

Well today I am CD12 and I had some cramping yesterday and a little this morning on my left side...I think i might be getting ready to ovulate. I've never really felt these pains before, so maybe this means it's a good egg that's getting ready to be released!

LucyLu - glad to hear you are getting your rest - that is the best thing for you right now. Sorry your work is so stressful - I had a really bad boss the last time. He was executive management - the Chief Audit Executive and I almost told him to f*** off. I probably would have been terminated immediately even though I was 7 months pregnant. Needless to say I did not go back after my maternity leave. Sticking it out the last 2 months were the worst!

JM - glad you have another scan! Is time going by fast? I can't believe you're halfway there!

JR - glad to hear you are feeling better. 

I'm depressed and getting fat - got to get my act together!


----------



## KB38

Me too JennJenn. I've put on sooo much weight and I feel just plain awful. Nothing I do is cheering me up :sad1:.

I'm CD 11 or 12 today I can't really remember. I'm pretty indifferent about it all at the moment. I have been forgetting to take my temps some mornings and haven't started opks yet. I had a little bit of cramping and some EWCM y'day so am thinking I'll probably ovulate again soon too. 

Fingers crossed that you've been lucky this month JR. Keep us updated. I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so yucky LucyLu. It makes it worse when you feel awful about work too. I'm glad to hear you're doing well too JM. Can't wait to see more piccies of little Evie and I really can't believe you're already 20 weeks :happydance:. It's gone sooo fast!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

CD 33 
sorry to hear so many of you feeling down Im feeling surprisingly happy ...odd as AF shud be due although my emotions have been up and down... I lost 6lbs this week shocking for pre AF week no pre pmt bloat this week for me :)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

cd 35 
How are you all doing you seem to be quiet ... Im off out tonight so looking forward to funny times with my sis in law


----------



## jacks mummy

hi jasmine hope u have a fab nite tnite :) enjoy!! cd 35!! omg when u gunna take a test lol? good luck hun i hope that somehow u are pregnant i really do!
everyone else how r u guys??? im so tired rite now im typing this and falling asleep Zzzzzzzzzzz so if there are any mistakes im sorry haha 
im fine btw just getting big now and starting to struggle with little things like bending down and lifting my son and i keep waking up on my belly which isnt nice! and evie dosnt like it either as she goes nuts if there is any pressure on her :haha: OH had his arm laid over my belly this morning and she was just kicking his arm over and over until he took it off then she stopped! already bossing us about!
anyway must go sleep ladies im soooooooooooo sleepy nite nite to u all!
and some updates would be nice :D :flower: and :hugs: to anyone that needs one xx


----------



## KB38

Sorry I've been a bit quiet JR. I have been feeling really down and haven't really had much to say but I still have my fingers crossed for you. I'm CD 15 today. I had a positive opk tonight so I guess o'n is due within the next couple of days. I'm actually thinking about having a month off this month. DH tells me I'm just prolonging my own agony as this might be our month but I'm in such a negative frame of mind. I really don't think so. I've put on almost 10kgs since my wedding last September, mostly from emotionally eating in the last three or so months so none of my clothes fit now and I feel down right awful. I need to get myself on to a diet but am so lacking in motivation. How are you going JennJenn? Anyone else nearing o'n this month?


----------



## Jasmine_rose

cd 36 
I had a lovely night out . I tested on monday and got a negative JM so not testing again just waiting for AF as im sure it will turn up at mo im loosing weight like mad lost 6lbs last wk and 7lbs so far this week offical Weigh in day is not till wednesday so pre AF bloat not getting me yet...no idea why all of a sudden im loosing so much weight either


----------



## Jasmine_rose

KB so sorry to hear your feeling low. it will get better Ive had times when Ive been in such a dark place you'll find the light and we ur friends are here to help :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Ladies where are u all? Hope ur all ok??? Jasmine still no af??? Kb38 sorry ur feeling so down my darling :hugs: there is nothing I can say to make u feel better but I'm here if u want to chat :hugs: 
Anyway I'm 20weeks today :) :) yey!! Haha 
I really hope ur all ok I'm slightly worried as ur all been so quiet!!! 
XxxxX


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey KB38 - sorry things are so tough for you right now. I'm happily depressed (smiling about it) right now - I can talk about it with my friends and not internalize it so much. So I'm a little better but still not motivated to start working out again or eat better! I'm cd 18 so in a few more days I'll be eating everything in sight and become a royal b*tch - I just hate these emotional swings and need to shake myself out of it. I plan to get on the scale tomorrow - :dohh: YIKES! It didn't help that i had a diet coke and danish for breakfast :growlmad:

My husband has a certifiaction exam on June 4th, so I am basically doing everything solo with the girls. It's part of the problem since I never get a real break to relax or have the energy to work out.

JM - congrats on hitting the half-way mark! So excited for you and Evie!

JR - glad to hear someone else is doing awesome! :thumbup: Keep up the good work and send a little my way and to KB38 - :wacko:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya girls, sorry I have been awol. Came on here last night, made one post and then had to go to bed I was so tired!

Still crazy crazy busy and trying to muddle thru work whilst feeling really sick. So angry with bosses - they've basically backed me into a corner where I am going to have to continue working over my hours until the end of May (for no extra pay) and they haven't raised our staff shortage with our clients so we are basically just being hung out to dry as a team. If I push back and say I've got too much to do, they just tell me to share stuff around the team more...like we have any flex in the rest of the team when 3 of us worked a lot of the weekend, and another colleague is sat there till 7pm on a Friday night!!!!! Grrrr - sorry to go on about it, I am just sooooo mad. I'm basically just sticking it out until I leave in November as I get a monthly car allowance payment on top of my salary, and you keep that when you're on maternity leave, (it's a work benefit so is a bit of a grey area what with discrimination etc so our company keep paying it to you while you're off). It's a great help on top of the basic maternity pay ...After this baby, i need to seriously rethink what I want to do for work, and hopefully get a better work/life balance either in a different dept or new company. I only arrived back from mat leave 6 months ago! - wondered how long it would take for this place to suck the life out of me again!

...Eek sorry about my rant lol... hence why I didn't post earlier - just such mixed emotions at the mo, so happy about the baby but it is being tarnished by dealing with the same old sh*t at work....just a little worried about what the stress could do too.

Sorry to hear you are feeling so low KB - I feel guilty moaning. Hope you're ok hun, and feeling positive for this month. If you need to talk, always here for you *hugs*. I am rooting for you, JennJenn and JasmineRose as always. Hope OH can let you have a rest after the 4th JennJenn. Good you are getting some emotional support from friends. I always find it helps so much if you can offload your troubles! Well done on your weight loss JR!

Congrats on 20wks Jacksmummy! That is so exciting - and must be lovely to feel lots of kicks!

How are all our newly pregnant ladies doing? Haven't heard from you lately x

Don't think I mentioned earlier, my 12wk scan date came through - 1st June. have my first midwife appointment this Friday as well, so v exciting. Still can't quite believe it, I really still wouldn't if it wasn't for the constant horrible taste in my mouth and incessant sickness lol!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ooh remember how I said how strict OH was about finding out the sex, well i found a loophole hehe! - he suddenly turned round the other day and said 'well if we're expecting twins, I guess we'd have to find out the sex(es) at the 20wk scan so we could plan a bit better! I would never have believed it of him! - he's so adamant about this subject!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

cd 38 
Yes im still waiting for AF did some stick weeing this morning and got a BFN so just a waiting game for AF now... Hope it hurrys up 
Ooo how exciting about maybe finding out sex Lucy 
congrats on 20 weeks JM 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Could it still be a positive tho JR? Was remembering what you said a few months back about not getting bfps when pregnant because of your PCOS????

I know JR!!... but what are the chances of twins really?! hehe

Hope I am reaching my peak sickness around now! I feel absolutely awful today and it's my birthday boo hoo lol! Think baby is having a growth spurt or I've got a fresh dose of hormones, I feel that much more sicky. Suddenly peeing much more since the weekend as well, and low down in my stomach feels really hard and is starting to poke out! Eek I am gonna be showing early this time methinks!

KB/JennJenn - how are you both doing? What DPO are you both on now? Hope you are keeping busy x


----------



## Jennjenn

So Lucy Lu what is your preference - boy or girl? Do you have your names already picked out? Glad your first scan is on the calendar.

JR & KB38 our time is coming! Hang on ladies!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LucyLu


----------



## squeshie

Happy Birthday Lucy :) Glad to hear everything is booked in re the and that incase of an emergency (twins eek!) DH is flexible :)

How you doing now KB and Jenn?

Very well done on the weight loss and pma Jasmine :) Any sign of AF?

Congrats on the 20 weeks JM - halfway there ;)

I am okay, still fingers crossed but trying be ultra positive :) Some symptoms, lots of bloat (eek), sore boobs, occasionally queasiness, back ache, that's it so far! Just wanted to say hello as I have been mia due to lots of work to be done - it assessment time at school. Eeek!

How are you all? xxx


----------



## KB38

CD18 for me today. My temp went up this morning and my CM is drying up so I think I probably ovulated yesterday but I'll have to wait a few days to see. I have booked a trip to Melbourne to visit my little sister at the end of July for a long weekend. I haven't seen her since my wedding in September so I am really looking forward to it. I am glad to hear you're all well and thank you all, as usual, for all of your support. I know my turn will come one day. I just wish it was now!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well AF stil not here and I had realy bad cramps on day 28 of cycle and then had sex day 29 .... keep thinking what if the cramps were a late ovulation and then I got pregnant ...had lots of pressure pain yesterday then nothing again no AF. think im day 40 now oh I hate the waiting and the wondering but yes u dont always get a great reading from weeing on sticks when u hae PCOS. Last night was yuck I coudnt sleep had that awful cramp feling in you legs where you feel like you need to run really fast... and woke up feeling so sick so today Im really tired


----------



## Jasmine_rose

i lost another 7lbs this week thats 13lbs in 2 weeks gone ... yay for strange weight loss and lack of appetite


----------



## Jennjenn

Congrats Jasminerose on all the weight loss! I'm really proud (and a little jealous in a good way :muaha: ) of all you have accomplished!

Well it was 11 and 8 years ago that I got pregnant in May - the first one gave me my DD and the second one was a MC. I'm secretly hoping May is my lucky month :loopy: - that's me I know.

KB38 - so jealous you are going to Melbourne! I bet you will have a lovely visit with your sister! Any chance you and DH were BD during ovulation? Since I'm not BBT anymore, we BD on CD 11,12 &14. I typically ovulate anywhere between CD12-14. So my timing is there and all I can do now is hope. Today is CD 21 and my next cycle would start a week from today if it is a bust.

On a good note, I did make it to the gym last night - so now I just need to be regular about it!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

CD 1 

Finally AF has arrived. my nan died today and we've had a big family bust up so all in all a successful day in my household


----------



## Jennjenn

So sorry to hear about your Nan! I'll keep you in my prayers!

:hug:


----------



## KB38

I am so very sorry JR. I hope you're feeling better by the time you read this.

FF confirmed ov'n on CD17 today. We BD on CD15, 16 and 18. So fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed for you to JennJenn, hopefully May will be lucky for you again xx 

Has anyone heard from mmdrago lately?


----------



## katiekittykat

So sorry for your loss JasmineRose :hugs:


----------



## whatdamatter

Im sorry for you're loss Jas. Hugsss to you.


Any ladies 2dpo? 
its my first month ttc and my first ttw.


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: Jasmine_Rose - so sorry to hear that hun x


----------



## jacks mummy

So sorry for ur loss Jasmine! Poor u :hugs: I've had an awful day too a friend of mine aged 24 died of cervical cancer in the early hours of this morning :( she left a husband and a 2year old little girl called Ellie I am so heartbroken for her family she was far too young to be taken away and the weird thing was is she was ok yesterday chatting away on Facebook her last status was 21hours ago saying 'can't wait for xfactor gig next week' everyone new she was Ill but thought she was doing well with treatment! It's so sad anyway hope ur all well (sorry to bring the mood down) and Jasmine again I hope u are ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Awww JM big hugs ..certainly puts live into prospective when someone so young dies...my nan was 91 so not exactly a surprise

off to a wedding today so everyone fingers crossed for it to warm up and stop raining 

xxxxx


----------



## KB38

Sorry to hear JM. How awful. I was going to moan about having a cold but really but things into perspective doesn't it....


----------



## Jennjenn

JR - my nan does at 88 and we were happy she finally found peace. She'd been sick for a while so it was a blessing for her.

JM - OMG I feel so sorry for you and your friend's family! That is so tragic and unfair. I count my blessings everyday and I will say a special prayer for her little girl!


----------



## squeshie

Sorry sorry for your losses JM and JR, it's awful to lose someone you love. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Well ladies woke up this morning and I have leaky boobies lol It was quite a shock as with jack it didnt start till I was about 6-7 month gone. Looks like il have to get some pads :haha: how is everyone doing? Sorry af got u Jasmine :hugs: maybe this month :) xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Well ladies woke up this morning and I have leaky boobies lol It was quite a shock as with jack it didnt start till I was about 6-7 month gone. Looks like il have to get some pads :haha: how is everyone doing? Sorry af got u Jasmine :hugs: maybe this month :) xxx

:haha: Mine have finally just dried up fully after stopping breastfeeding nearly a year ago lol! I think that must be the pregnancy sorting it out... although sounds like they will soon be leaking again if your experience is anything to go by!... so glamorous isn't it!

I'm so sorry about your friend hun - I should have written that first really :blush:. I hope you are doing ok. It is a horrible shock when you lose someone so young. My best friend died 5yrs ago in a tragic scuba diving accident. We'd drifted apart since finishing school, but she was the most special person in my life all the way thru school...I think of her all the time. :blush: sorry I am talking too much again, just wanted you to know, I feel your pain. So true what you say about their family as well. When I cry for my friend, a lot of it is because I thinkabout what her mum, dad and sister are going through and how they cope even with the passing of time. Life is so cruel sometimes :hugs:.

KB - can we suffer together? :winkwink: I am absolutely streaming with cold! I can't get comfortable at night and it keeps blocking urrrgh! So warm here right now, don't know how I've managed to get a bloody cold! Hope you are doing ok on TTC front? How many dpo are you? :hugs: as well JennJenn - hope you are doing ok in the 2ww. Glad you had a productive gym session :thumbup:.

How was the wedding JR?

Hi Squeshie - glad to hear you're well hun. Do you have a MW appointment booked in yet? x


----------



## Lucy Lu

I forgot to answer your question about the gender JennJenn - think I am the opposite to you - this will be our last baby, so I would love a little girl this time! I promised I wouldn't start thinking gender and would just appreciate getting pregnant after the wait for it, but now I can't help but be crossing my fingers for pink (esp. since I am a lot more sick than last time - a sign maybe??!)!!! 

I know happy and healthy is all that is important at the end of the day, but it would be lovely to have a daughter. Time will tell hey! x

Ooh, MW tried to find the heartbeat at my appointment with her on Friday. She did it with the pre-warning that she might not be able to find it as it was early days... then she felt my belly and said 'oh maybe we will find it actually' but then couldn't after all - trying to keep level headed about it and not assume the worst. She said the amount of blood flowing down there was a very good sign - I could hear it - soo loud! She wasn't AT ALL worried about the lack of HB (said some don't find it until 13wks). Shame we have to wait for that extra reassurance on the HB tho - scan is not for another 2 weeks so would have been nice to have this in the meantime. Cross your fingers for us that all is ok. I'm finally believing that this is happening, so don't know how I would cope with losing LO now eek


----------



## KB38

I'm 7DPO today. My temp is pretty low plus so I'm not that hopeful. I'm really stressed about work at the moment so that's not helping either. I have some big decisions to make and I'm not thinking properly with the whole ttc thing and think I'm being a bit irrational so the timing isn't ideal...


----------



## Lucy Lu

KB38 said:


> I'm 7DPO today. My temp is pretty low plus so I'm not that hopeful. I'm really stressed about work at the moment so that's not helping either. I have some big decisions to make and I'm not thinking properly with the whole ttc thing and think I'm being a bit irrational so the timing isn't ideal...

:hugs: hun x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

had a bad day yesterday... as expected I felt awful.... but ill never forget the dreams i had for my gorgeous tiny angel ...

sorry to lower the tone ...hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jasmine_rose said:


> had a bad day yesterday... as expected I felt awful.... but ill never forget the dreams i had for my gorgeous tiny angel ...
> 
> sorry to lower the tone ...hope your all doing ok xxx

:hugs: Jasmine. hope u r ok hun.

u r up late KB - or my calculating time diffs is rubbish???!!! :haha:. how r u feeling today? hope work is going ok x


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies i just thought id upload u a pic of bump as im HUGE lol anyway hope u dnt mind x
 



Attached Files:







iphone piccies with blackberry pics 018.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jennjenn

Love the pic Stacey! 

Jenny - my heart is with you right now. It's hard to keep the hope alive, at least it is for me right now. I got a BFN on my pregnancy test this morning - but I expected that. No symptoms at all, so I expect to start my regular cycle tomorrow.

LucyLu - my cycles are short & regular 26 - 28. Today I am cd26. This 2WW did go by really fast and I think it is because I've stopped BBT.

KB38 - sorry to hear work is so crazy. TTC is stressful enough so with a crappy job I'm sure things are ten times worse. I believe things have a way of working themselves out. Hang in there hun!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Love your bump Stacey its going past so quickly xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

thanks to you all for your support...slimming world today and ive lost another 2lbs so thats now 22.5lbs in 10 weeks YAY !!!


----------



## Jennjenn

That's AWESOME Jenny! High 5 - you are doing great and way to go!

Well the witch showed up just now so I am officially cd1.


----------



## jacks mummy

Well done Jasmine!!! Bet ur looking fab! And so sorry jenjen and kb! :hugs: to both of u x


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I had my 20week scan today and everything was perfect :D she is still a girl so I now truely believe I'm having a girl which I am very excited about! Hehe my scan tech was lovely so couldn't of asked for a better experience, Evie was a good girl and stayed nice and stil while all measurements were taken and gave us a lovely wave! I've got 2 pics I will upload when I've dropped jack at nursery, just want to say thank u to all of u ladies for making this pregnancy special for me and for supporting me even tho most of u are hurting :hugs: to all of u xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Also want to say happy 10weeks to Lucy! It's all going so fast :) x


----------



## jacks mummy

evie grace :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







iphone pics 2 002.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3









iphone pics 2 004.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jasmine_rose

beautiful piccys xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

aw love your pics jm!...and your bump is sooo cool!

sorry to hear af came jennjenn - but that's good to hear that not temping helped to make the 2ww go quicker. Are you finding it ok not using bbt/opks? x


----------



## Jennjenn

Lovely pics of Evie!

LucyLu - I've decided to go back to using OPK (but not BBT) for the simple fact I put a deadline on TTC - October 1. I really want to know if we timed BD to OV.

If nothing has happened by the deadline, I plan to get my tubes tied and maybe a boob job...:lolly: Just need a little help keeping the old gals from saggin' and draggin'. 

So the reason I have that deadline is any kid born after that will be 6 years younger than DD #2. ALso, I'll have almost 6 years of daycare before he or she will be able to start school. It is either meant to be or not, but at least I tried and I have no regrets about that.

Hope y'all have a good weekend! Looks like we're getting rain!


----------



## KB38

JM - awesome photos. You must be so excited!!! 

I can't believe you're already 10 weeks LL, that has flown by!!! 

JR I really need your weight loss secret (or maybe I should just put the chocolate biscuits beside me away LOL). 

I've got my fingers crossed that this is your month JennJenn. I'm glad you've made peace with what ever happens. You seem so much happier. 

I'm 10DPO today, expecting AF to arrive on Monday. Sorry I've been a bit quiet lately. I've been really busy at work and trying to distract myself from ttc tbh as well. I'm feeling really, really overwhelmed by it all. 

I had a baby shower to go to this morning and I cried for over an hour before I went. I really don't know what's wrong with me. I feel like I'm losing my mind. It is so out of character for me. 

Anyway fingers crossed for this month or that the next few months go quickly so I can get a referral to a fertility specialist to find out what is going wrong. I need to focus on my diet in the meantime as I need a BMI of at least 25 to start fertility treatment. With all the weight I've put on I think I'm up around 31. 

Hope you're all having a good weekend xx


----------



## KB38

PS I probably was up late the other night LL. I've been having lots of trouble sleeping but didn't notice you were also online otherwise we could have had a chat ;-)


----------



## Lucy Lu

I'm technically 11 wks if I count it from af - but since I hadn't got a +opk nearly 3wks after that af, I thought I'd put a modest guess at a week behind that, so I hopefully don't have to put my ticker back a few days after the scan iykwim :haha:

Opks sound like a good compromise JennJenn - I found bbt much more stressful than opks. I thought it made the 2ww feel so long checking temps. Nice to know you've done all you can tho after you get the +opk. I am rooting for you that you get your little blue bean before October :flower:. Do you reckon you'll still get your :holly: done after baby no 3? I would luuuurve some boobs! I'm tiny - and they don't even grow during pregnancy lol! Last time I ended up with this huge bump with these little tiny bee stings above! - the bump made them look even smaller - i am telling u, i was hot stuff :winkwink:! :rofl: Sorry TMI there - :blush: :haha:


Take care KB - worried about you hun :hugs:. I hope it helps to come on here. Don't feel afraid to say if there is ever too much preg talk. I don't want to add to your pain. Want to be here to help you through the hard times :flower:. Do any of your close friends/family know you are TTC? Hope u can get some support there too. keep us posted next week x


----------



## KB38

Thanks LL but please don't worry about the pregnancy talk. I am really very happy for each of you and look forward to coming on here to read what you're all up to. In fact, I'd be really sad if you all hopped over to the first/second tri!

DH and I made a decision, when we started TTC, that we wouldn't tell anyone what we were doing and so I haven't told anyone. I guess that's why I come on here and pour my heart out (so you guys all hear the worst and probably think I'm a mental case). LOL!

I've often thought about breaking our agreement tbh so that I can talk to some of my close girlfriends but then I figure that it might just make things awkward between us all as they have all been very lucky and fallen pregnant within a few months of deciding to have a baby. Maybe I'm not giving them enough credit???? Do you think I'm being silly???

I'm not sure what happened yesterday with the baby shower. I think probably that it was more about all the stress at work that I've been in a bit of denial about than the actual baby shower and I really just needed to get it all out. I feel a bit better today (even though my temp dropped this am and so I know af is on the way tomorrow). 

DH is at a photography course today (he got an SLR camera for his birthday a few months ago) so I have the day to myself. I'm really looking forward it. I've got a few things to do this morning but after that, I'm going to run myself a hot bath and forget the world for a while.

Anyway thank you all for being here for me. I know my time will come (hopefully sooner than later) and after DH, you guys will be the next to know. Promise me you'll hang around til then (or we'll have to exchange email addresses so I can keep you all updated)! xxx


----------



## KB38

AF got me again but this time, I think for the first time in a long time, I'm actually ok with it. 

I've just looked ahead on my FF and if I conceive this cycle, the baby will be born around my grandma's birthday. I'm hoping this is a positive sign as my grandma was always talking about how much she wanted me to have a baby (she died a few years back). 

So....

....my plan for this month is to try to chill out about work as much as possible and give myself lots of tlc so I finally get my BFP. 

Start sending all your left over baby dust my way girls. 

How are you all??? Where are you up to cycle-wise Jenn-Jenn and JR???


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi KB - glad you are feeling a bit more positive hun. U definitely sound cheerier. I wonder really if there is something to be said for forgetting about TTC a bit when you're trying (hard to do I know!) - I definitely didn't stop thinking about it the cycle it happened for us but I had written off than month thinking I was having an annovolutary because of the delayed ovulation, so I think pyschologically I was putting a bit less pressure on myself that month. I dunno! - it is so hard to know, but I wonder if there is a link!... Lots of baby dust coming from me too hun!

Maybe it is worth chatting to a really close friend. Must be hard if they all have their LO's, but you never know, maybe some of them did have a harder time of TTC'ing than you realise. They might be able to help reassure you a bit that it is coming. Maybe see what OH thinks x

I'm getting nervous about next week. First tri feels longer than last time (because of the sickness this time and the fact that my first scan is over 2wks later than it was last time!). I know it's probably normal but I keep getting really negative thoughts and paranoia that all is not well and it's making me really scared about going into the scan next weds. Tell me I am just being crazy, and it's all fine!!!!!!! I can't imagine what I would feel like if it's taken away from us now...

....Crikey, how much do we open ourselves up for hurt going thru this whole process?! It sure is an emotional rollercoaster. All the frustrating and anxious waiting during TTC, and then more waiting to know that your little babba is ok by the scan....I'm sure we to all intents and purposes become worrying mothers long before we even conceive!

Hope you're all well anyway. How are you doing JennJenn? And JR? - are you feeling ok hun? Must be a difficult time for you. thinking of you x x


----------



## Jennjenn

Hallo ladies - I'm doing just dandy b/c my DH is so happy. He just got a new job offer and will be changing companies in the next 2-3 weeks. I'm very excited for him as he has been hating his current company for the last year!

So I am CD 6 or 7...I can't remember KB38. Yes LucyLu - I still plan to get my boob job this winter or after #3 which ever comes first. :winkwink:

Trying to diet - not having much luck - just want to eat out all the time. We had pizza last night and tonight it is Mexcian to celebrate the new offer!

LL - I am excited for your scan next week. A co-worker told me they are now able to tell the gender at the 12-week scan, so she's having a boy and is only 13 weeks along! Don't worry at all everything will be fine.

KB38 - I'm sending you all my baby dust b/c we might fly to Kiev the end of July to visit friends & my husband's family. They are all skinny b*tches (super nice and I love them all to death) so i really need to start losing the weight! Our friends want to plan a beach trip to Crimea with the kids - :nope: no bikini here! In 2009 I went from a BMI of 28 to 23 and it made such a huge difference. It's crept up to 25.5 so I need to lose those pesky 10 pounds and would be ecstatic if I could do 15-20! So that is my summer goal and hope that baby #3 comes along the way. 

You don't have to suffer in silence - we're here for anything you need! I have a close friend - another OP (old pussy) as my DH calls us fondly. She helps me stay positive as she just had her DD shortly before her 41st b-day! It's just hard for other people to know what to say sometimes, but at least those hugs are closer if you can find a close friend to talk to! :hugs: You'll be amazed at how many women this affects.


----------



## squeshie

Heya everyone,
Just popping in to see how you all are, have been flying around doing assessments at school so have been drop dead tired in the evenings. I have been lurking but not posting, naughty me!

JM - Those scan pics are so clear :) Bet you are getting more and more excited.

Jas - How good are you, that weight loss is amazing :) Were you Slimmer of the Week/Month?

KB - glad you are feeling more positive and like you I've told noone so being here and having this support has been so needed and appreciated. It's hard feeling alone - especially when you have a Oh like mine who doesn't really like to talk about things :) Well not all teh time anyway!

Jenn - I also like the idea of a boob job - it's the lift more than anything, nothing worse than spaniel's ears - Lucy, at least they were perky, pregnancy made my friend's mum's bigger and saggier - not a great look!

Hope you're well. I'm okay - a tad tired but coping :)

Dx


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies how r u? kb sorry af got you but well done on the pma! it will happen for u one day darling and lets hope its sooner rather than later! :dust: and your never getting rid of me any of u il still be here chatting to u ladies in years to come you are all my friends now and think my life would be a little sadder with out u all in it. either on here or facebook lol anyway lucy please dont worrie yourself im sure ur little beany is all snug ur having sickness which means the hormones are strong and you havnt had anything to make u think there could be something wrong! so chin up and look forward to seeing ur little one! easier said than done i no now evie kicks i panic if i dnt feel her for a few hours and im always worrid that she could be taken away from me at any moment and i really do wonder how i would live my life if anything happend.. so the feeling never goes away BUT u do start to feel more confident that things will be ok the more weeks that pass. i cant wait to see u mini one!! make sure u post pics asap lol
jenjen luckyu going away! jealous isnt the word lol joke! hope u have a lovely time and i hope the diet starts to work soon if not enjoy the food! lol
squeshie glad ur feeling ok chick and try relax inbetween all the school work im sure all will be fine with u too!! 
jasmine how ru hun? what cd you on? 
anyway me im fine been ill but its going now and jack had another night in hospital with his breathing but hes ok now too. im am so excited to say that i have bought everything for evies room now!! so OH is going to paint the room this weekend or next depending on work then we are getting a new carpet and all the things can go in :D :happydance: it makes it all so real!! im so bloody excited haha anyway il stop going on and on and let u get on with ur life xxx :dust: to kb38, jenjen and jasmine!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

What color are you painting her room? You'll have to post pictures when it's all done!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya ladies, congrats to OH JennJenn -that's great news. So exciting you will be going to Kiev as well. We are off for a nice cheap beach holiday next month (in England), so excited about that but it's no holiday abroad!

Anyone else got any hols planned? JR you must be off soon?

Def post pics JM! - must be so fun decorating a little girl's room - lol I am so girly!

Stupid question JM but how do you post your scan pics? Do you just take a photo of them with a digital camera and then stick it online from that? lol I am such a technophobe! Thanks everyone for reassurance - I know I'm being silly, belly popped out some more today so I think LO is making that womb grow and grow....

...lol do you know what I found under the bed y'day though while tidying up?!...only a bloody opk left over from TTCing! - I realised my nutty urge to constantly POAS is still as strong as ever. Couldn't resist using it could I, and the control line came up darker than dark in an instant... so either I am about to ovulate lol, or babby is safe and well in there with plenty of HCG!

How ru feeling Squeshie? Can't believe you are 9wks. Where have the wks gone? x


----------



## Jennjenn

So no holiday to Kiev :nope:; we'll probably just do San Francisco with the kids :happydance:

Today is CD10 and we'll start the SMEP and I will do OPK starting on CD12. It is a holiday weekend so we should have plenty of time in bed!

Trying to diet and exercise has been a big FLOP! I'm not eating a lot just eating out and it's so hard to count calories that way! I need some of your mojo JR - send it over the pond please!

What are everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## KB38

Hi everyone, how are you all today? 

I'm CD5 and AF is well and truly on the way out :happydance: and for the first time in I can't remember how long, I spoilt myself today. First I had my hair cut and coloured this morning and my hairdresser gave me a free treatment as well so my hair is so nice and shiny. Then I went and had a pedicure so my toes are a really cool red. Then DH took me to the movies (to see the Hangover 2 so he's not really that lovely but it was still nice to be doing something together other than ttc). We're just about to order takeout for dinner and then we're going to watch Black Swan. So.... my chilling out plan is on track for today away. The only downside is that tomorrow I'm going to run around like crazy getting groceries and washing and everything.

I'd love to see the nursery pictures soon JM. I can't believe how time is flying by for you, LL and Squeshie. My fingers are crossed for you JJ. How are you going JR???? Hope you all enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## squeshie

Hiya, hope we're have a good bank holiday weekend :)

I can't believe I'm an olive, nine weeks is weird Lucy and still fingers crossed :) Going to see the Dr this week. Eeek! How are you Lucy?

Hope Jack is okay JM - and that the room looks good :)

Loadsa luck to Jenn for the weekend, sounds very promising too :)

Your day of relaxation sounded super KB - me days are a must, so easy to neglect yourself I think. You have reminded me to get a haircut, it is tragically long atm, ashamed to admit it but I haven't had it done since December. 

Hope you're okay too Jas, thinking about you all xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies how r u all? u having a nice bank holiday? ive not been upto much tbh is OH's birthday tmoro so going out for a meal tmoro which im looking forward to and we are just going now to our friends for tea.. how are the pregnant ladies? and how are the ttc ladies? im 23weeks today so 1 more week till my v-day :dance: exciting :D xx


----------



## KB38

Hi, am v jealous you're all on holidays today! I've been at work :-( Am a bit over it all to be honest (which I suppose is a good thing because I won't feel bad when I go off on maternity leave). 

How's everyone else's day going??? Have things at work calmed down for you yet LucyLu? Let us know how your appointment goes Squeshie? and I hope you have a great time at dinner JM! How's the BD'ing JennJenn? and JR, you've been a bit quiet - is everything ok???


----------



## Lucy Lu

Eek scan tomorrow - feeling like a kid on Xmas eve but with a nervous undertone as well! I hope everything is ok. The nausea had eased a little for a couple of days, but it's back with a vengeance tonight so am sitting in bed trying to rest, but also desperately trying to scrabble together an attempt for a draft presentation I promised to send to a client. Have just clicked send, and I'm not happy with what I've sent, but I am past caring since its gone 10pm!...

Things a bit calmer for you at work yet KB?


----------



## jacks mummy

Lucy good luck with ur scan today!!!!! Hope all goes perfectly :) il be waiting for an update, enjoy seeing ur bubba xxxx


----------



## squeshie

Good luck with your scan Lucy x

Had Dr appt, lasted about 5 minutes, referred to midwife - just awaiting their call! 
Dr was quite positive, but won't be sure until I see that scan! x


----------



## Jennjenn

I am CD 15 today. I forgot my OPKs in my office over the weekend, so I never got to test for OV. Oh well, we BD on CD 11, 12 and 14. It was a holiday weekend, so plenty of time for fun!

Not much new is happening...just going with the flow. Need to buckle down and go to the gym but just can't seem to get there :growlmad:


----------



## jacks mummy

lucy where are u??! im waiting... :haha: hope all went well hun xxx
squeshie my first docs appointment lasted about 5mins too lol ur midwife one will be much longer abit boring tho its all paper work really but atleast u feel like something is being done.. xx
jenjen ive got my fingers crossed for u hun! the month i got pregnant was the 1st one without opk's so lets hope u have the same luck! xx
jasmine were are u hun? missing ur updates :( hopefully hear from u soon!
kb how r u? i assume af is a distant memory now.. hope ur doing well hun x
anyway nothing is different with me just the same getting bigger as the days go on and shes always wriggling about :D having abit of cramping as im writing this but i think its just down to me been on my feet all day then cleaning and cooking and doing the washing lol just over doing it i think il be fine after my bath xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

hiya, sorry took me a while to get on here. Today has been manic - went straight from scan to family fun day in the park with our LO, then I was just shattered and had to sleep this afternoon. All absolutely fine with baby! They've moved my due to date to 13th Dec (I thought about 16th Dec and LMP put it at 9th Dec, so a bit of a compromise!). OH is just relieved it's a little bit further from Xmas than I thought and that it's not twins lol!... so I am 12wks and 1 day today. Not much else to report really, just that I am so relieved, and it's lovely not to have to hide it anymore, especially what with feeling so sick all the time.

Squeshie - glad your appointment went well hun. Do you have a date for the scan yet?

JM - time is going so quickly! Can't believe you will get to see little Evie in less than 4 months!

Maybe that's a good sign JennJenn - I definitely changed attitude when I run out of opks and lol and behold it happened that month! When is af due for you? Hope it doesn't come and that this is the month you've conceived your little man! x


----------



## jacks mummy

yey lucy so happy for u!! and sooooooooooooo glad baby is ok!!!!!! (told u s/he would be) lol so u goin to post a piccy of little one?so u telling everyone now u no everything is ok? sounds like u had a lovely day over all today! and now ur over 12weeks!!! yey thats going fast and yea i no i cant believe im going to meet my little girl in about 4month im so excited and scared and worrid and EXCITED lol xx


----------



## Jennjenn

LucyLu - glad everything went well with the scan. Did they have any guesses on whether it is Team Blue or Team Pink...if you are finding out??? :happydance: My co-worker found out at 12 weeks that she was having a boy...I guess technology has improved!

My cycle start date is around cd27/cd28 which would be Monday the 13th or Tuesday the 14th. I'll just have to wait and see. Taking it easy this month :coffee:


----------



## KB38

So relieved to hear the scan was perfect Lucy. Where are your piccies??? Also very happy to hear that you're doing well JM and that you're cruisy this month JennJenn. The hard work is done now and you can sit back and relax.

CD12 today for me. I remembered this morning I haven't started my opks yet. I'm not sure whether I will this month or not to be honest. I'm a bit over it all (although I am still temping - more out of habit than anything else).

I am a little bit excited as DH went to his doctor for a routine checkup yesterday and they got to talking. DH apparently told him that we were ttc since late last year and that af was really painful for me and that it was all just a little bit stressful. DH's doctor (not as much of a stickler for the rules as mine) referred him for a sperm test straight away AND I can't believe it but DH actually went straight from the doctor to the lab to get it done. If you'd told me 12 months ago I'd be excited by this sort of thing, I never would have believed you. LOL! 

Part of me feels like a total b***ch though because my very first thought when DH told me what he'd done was 'I hope there's something wrong so we can get it fixed'. Luckily for me it was one of those (very rare) times when I didn't say the first thing that popped into my head otherwise it probably would have been the start of world war 3...

What are you all up to this weekend? I've got lots of housework to do today but tomorrow we're planning on taking our puppies to a dog friendly, off lead beach were they can run like crazy. Even though its the beginning of winter, its still lovely and warm by mid-morning so, as long as the weather is not rainy, it should be a perfect day. I probably should try to squeeze some work in too but my heart just isn't in it atm!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hiya 
Lovely to her about evryones scans and updates... glad everyone is doing ok Im off to cyprus tomorrow and a hen day today but im not drinking as Im really hoping this moth is the one... had lots and lots of naughty stuff and im due on while im away so fingers crossed this is the month... see you all when i get back


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw everyone sounds in good spirits :happydance:. That's really good news KB -how lovely your OH went and did it off his own back. Meant to ask you, have you tried pre-seed before? I can't be sure if it was because of that obviously, but we used it the cycle we conceived our son. Might be worth a go?

JennJenn - good luck for 13th - I will be on hols - hoping u have some good news when we return :winkwink:. OH is adamant about not finding out the sex, so we didn't ask at the 12wk scan. I was looking up yesterday about all that nub theory stuff tho - intriguing! - keep seeing posts on it in first tri! Ur supposed to be able to make a good guess at the sex by looking at your 12wk scan photos and the shape down there and which direction it points in lol!... Ours is so blurry tho, although I did start to convince myself it's the girl shape lol! :haha:. Will posts pics soon btw, just being lazy about uploading them!

Have a lovely holiday JR! - fingers crossed u have a little babby in there :winkwink:


----------



## KB38

Good to hear from you JR. Good luck for this month! Have a wonderful holiday. You too Lucy! Have you started telling people yet?

I haven't tried Preseed before (mostly because its a total pain to buy because you can't get it in shops here) but I've just found the supplier and ordered online. Fingers crossed I haven't left it too late. I've paid extra for express posting so hopefully it arrives by Wednesday (which will be CD15 so perfect timing if o'vn is on CD17 like it has been for the last few months). 

I'm still trying my hardest to chill out but I am so stressed about work its a bit hard. The upside is it has diverted my attention from obsessing about ttc. I forgot to temp and opk this am (which as you know is not like me at all. I am a poas queen :wacko:

xx


----------



## KB38

Good news, well sort of... We got DH's test result today and it is 'extremely low'. He's really upset (which I understand) but I am so relieved that finally we can get some action :happydance:. He has to repeat the test first so fingers crossed the referral comes soon in the mail.

Timing isn't the best because I'm CD 14 today and think I'll probably ovulate tomorrow but suppose there's no harm in trying anyway. So far we've BD'd on CD 9, CD11 and CD13 and so I guess I'm probably better waiting off until tomorrow night to maximise the chances.

I am a little bit upset that he didn't ask exactly what action we get to take. Do you guys know? Is it IVF straight up? or are there drugs he can take to improve his sperm count first??? I wish the referral for the second test would hurry up so we can get it over and done with...


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi kb well I'm no expert on this at all but just wanted you to no I'm glad you've got your reason for not been able to conceive! And now hopefully you can go down the rite track for you! I think once he's had the 2nd test you will be able to go from there, you just have to wait it out :( it's so good ur hubby's doctor was on the ball who knows how long you would of been waiting otherwise! Just keep positive and no harm in still trying! Good luck Hun! Xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Ps it's my v-day today:) baby is now viable :dance: xxx


----------



## KB38

Thanks JM. I've just been doing some research and it looks like IVF is the only option. The reality of that is starting to sink in and I'm feeling really teary :cry:. Big congratulations by the way! You must feel so relieved :happydance:


----------



## jacks mummy

Ah Hun Im sorry u have to go thru thus but on the plus side (I no this sounds bad) but it isn't a problem with you so if you did have IVF and they put the eggs back inside u your normal working body would probably take them well! Will you have to pay for the IVF? Xx


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 - I'm sending you a really BIG :hugs: and a BIG :wine:!!! I'm sorry you are having to go through this, but at least you're on the right track and can now focus on his issues resolved! Just make sure you go to the appointment with him to ask all the relevant questions! 

Today I am CD20...I'll probably start testing with my IC on Saturday. I have over 25 of them and I need to use them or otherwise it is just $$ down the drain.

Hope everyone has a fantastic week!


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: KB hun - So hard to know what to say... It must be a relief to know there is something you can do now, but at the same time, a real shock to hear the news. Hope OH is coping ok. To think they were going to make you both wait and wait, so good his dr stepped in and did something so you can make next plans. I have seen ladies on here with OH's in the same boat, maybe do a search and see if they have any advice for you. Take care lovely, and keep us posted :flower:

Congrats JM - that's great news hun!

You know I am gonna try and find an internet cafe on hols JennJenn :blush: - can't wait till I get home to hear any news this month. Hope the time's passing quickly for you. Good luck hun :flower:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hello from very sunny Cyprus 
so sorry to hear about having to do IVF KB hope it works out well.. 
despite what my ticker is trying to tell me I am now CD28 and no AF yet been the loo like a million times today but thats prob due to the hot weather dont feel like the witch is coming but dont particularly feel pregnant either so who knows my best friend is going to greet me with a preggy test when I get home monday if im still not on so wait begins 
love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

JR - have fun on your holiday! You deserve it!


----------



## KB38

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the support. OH is booked in for the second test next Friday so we should have the results a few days after that. I'm definitely planning on going to the appointment so I can find out what our options are. I'll definitely let you all know when I know. The weird thing is that I've never been more sure that I'll have my baby. I ovulated on CD17 this month so af is due on 22/6. We kept BDing this month so whilst I am far from optimistic at least we're still trying. 

How are you all? JennJenn any signs? JR fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Well Im flying home from cyprus today and Im CD 32 so fingers crossed thats a good sign and not just my silly cycles :)


----------



## shinona

Hi girls, just popping in to say hello.

JR, hope you had a good holiday and I do hope that there's a nice surprise waiting for you on your return - my fingers are crossed for you.

KB, I'm sorry to hear your news but I hope you get some answers this week and can move forward. Everything crossed for you!!

I am CD 11 today and hubby is about to go on to 4 night shifts so I think we may be out this month (unless I wake up at 3am when he gets in and can convince him that bd-ing is a good idea at that time in the morning!! :haha:) 

xx


----------



## Jennjenn

BFN this morning on CD27...AF will be here either today or tomorrow :growlmad: Plus I've gained 5 pounds in the last 2-3 weeks...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

JR - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I'm hoping this is a good month for you!

We took a road trip to Sea World in San Antonio...we had a blast with the girls. I got sunburned and my cleavage hurts like hell! I bought the spray on sunscreen and it didn't work at all!

KB38 - all my baby dust to you! Your time is coming! :dust:

Shinona - maybe it's just what he needs to wind down from a long day at work!!! Set your alarm and surprise him :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

AF got me today so oh well nest month xx


----------



## squeshie

:( Jasmine - tis always rubbish, hope you had a got holiday though?

Sorry to hear about everything KB, I guess it helps knowing what you're up against though, I hope you get some brighter news. 

Hope everyone else is okay? 

I am okay, finally heard from the community midwife who wrote to me with an appointment, despite my telling the dr I work away during the week, so I inadvertedly missed it. Plus I got my first scan letter through for July! I'd be 16 weeks, I need to know there is something there before then. Eeeek. Stressful. So am in negoitaion with the hospital and in the process of booking for a private scan this weekend. I am worried in case it has not happened properly again. Trying not to stress, at least by Saturday I will know either way. x Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jennjenn

Hello Squeshie - sorry you missed the appointment. Hope all goes well with the private scan. Give us the scoop!

I'm bummed for you JasmineRose...I feel it coming my way as well. bloaty, gassy, etc. I wish AF would just show up...I have 5 more tries over the next 4 months. I'll be glad when it's over either way so I can move on with my life.

My minivan is in the repair shop and it looks like $3000 for a new tranny. I just spend $1000 for new tires and brakes :dohh: DH and I are test driving a few cars tonight to see if we can find something I like better. Nothing fancy either another minivan or small SUV.

HOW is everyone? :winkwink: Hope all of you are hangin in there and doing well! Post updated belly pics or vacation pics or something...


----------



## jacks mummy

hi ladies how r u all?
sorry af got u jasmine i was really rooting for u :( onto next month it is :hugs: x
squeshie that is stupied having ur first scan at 16weeks!!! they wont even be able to do the downs screening at that far gone its got to be done between 11weeks and 13weeks!! hope u sort it out and hope u enjoy ur private scan :) x
jenjen has af arrived? sorry about the weight gain im sure it will come off :hugs: 
lucy how r u and wee one doing? hope ur starting to feel better?! x
kb good luck with the appointment with oh!! hope u get some much needed answers!! x
shinona lovely to have u back!! and i had a few times where oh was working late so had to get him around 1am lol good luck im sure u will manage it! x
well me im good and evie is good went to see the midwife today and she is still head down and at this stage she shouldnt move now so atleast shes in the correct position! im going on holiday to cornwall this weekend which i am very excited about! it may only be cornwall but just getting away with the family is enough for me plus i cant really fly at this stage lol ive now begun the countdown!! just under 15weeks and my princess will be here!! aww i cant wait to meet her!
anyway hope ur all ok xx


----------



## KB38

Sorry to hear AF got you again JR! How annoying. Kick back, relax and gear up for next month :coffee: How are you coping?

Welcome back Shinona! Its lovely to hear from you. Lots of baby dust to you. Hope this is your month :thumbup:

You're not out til you're out JennJenn so I'm still hoping you get your BFP this month. If AF has got you by the time you're reading this, I'm sending you lots of hugs and aloe gel (for your sunburn) :hugs:

Bummer about your appointment Squeshie. Sounds like something that would happen to me. Hope you get it sorted out soon. In the meantime, just have confidence that everything's ok (easier said than done I know).

and last but not least Jack's Mummy - I can't believe how quickly the time has gone. I can't wait to see some piccies of Evie really soon.


----------



## KB38

Oh yeah and I forgot my update. I'm CD7 today. I have had the sorest BBs but nothing else to report. 

Here's a link to my chart (because I'm still faithfully doing it): https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32d121. I'm not too excited about the dip below the coverline yesterday because I know that its not possible to be pregnant and my temp seems to drop pretty consistently for a day or so around that time of the month... 

OH booked a weekend away (to reward himself for having to do another sperm test on Fri LOL!) which suits me just fine. I upgraded us to a spa suite because they have a massive spa bath (obviously) but also gorgeous wood fires which we'll actually be able to use because its just cold enough!!! Yay xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Yep - AF got me :growlmad: but I'm happy because I got a new minivan:happydance:. The old one has had too many issues in the last 12 months so with this latest problem, we've decided to get a new one! I'll post pics later today! It's so nice inside!

Here we go again another month of TTC - I'm so over it :coffee:...

KB38 - what a nice weekend getaway! Wish we could do something like similar, but if the 2 of us left we might not come back for a few weeks! :winkwink: Thanks for sharing your chart...I always had the same dip around cd6-8...i figured it was my body trying to implant but it just never worked. :shrug:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Im doing ok bit annoyed as I did loads of Bding was sure id of got pregnant ... oh well Im sure it will be soon...


----------



## squeshie

Have a super holiday JM and KB - I have been using my free time thinking of where we might venture to this summer. 

Jenn exciting about the new motor, any plans for future journies in it?

Thanks for all your kind words, the community midwife is coming to my house this weekend before the private scan and I have managed to get an evening appointment for the scan in 3 weeks instead of 4 time. Luckily I have this private scan as well but it is a bit ridiculous - fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## shinona

Thanks everyone!

Well, my good news is that my hubby was promoted this week to Sergeant (police) so he hasn't had to do 3 of the night shifts due to the move. So, my fingers are crossed again. :thumbup:

x


----------



## jacks mummy

Jasmine iv just been over in 3rd tri (testing the water lol) and it would seem ur friend Baronessgogo has given birth to a beautiful baby boy :) have a peek in 3rd tri there are pics aswell x


----------



## Jennjenn

Shinona - congrats to your hubby on his promotion! That's wonderful news!

Does anyone have big plans for the weekend? I'm planning to weed my flower bed - lots of fun I know!


----------



## squeshie

Yay! There's a baby in there :D Jumping around and everything! Measurements are on track so am happy :) Just told close family and they are excited x Will post a pic asap x Thanks for all your support, hope your weekends are going well!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

jacks mummy said:


> Jasmine iv just been over in 3rd tri (testing the water lol) and it would seem ur friend Baronessgogo has given birth to a beautiful baby boy :) have a peek in 3rd tri there are pics aswell x

I know hes gorgeous...cant wait to meet him :)


----------



## Jasmine_rose

squeshie said:


> Yay! There's a baby in there :D Jumping around and everything! Measurements are on track so am happy :) Just told close family and they are excited x Will post a pic asap x Thanks for all your support, hope your weekends are going well!

congrats on your scan xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya girls, just got back from hols last night. Missed u all. 

Nice to see you stopping in again Shinona, congrats to OH!

Squeshie - so relieved all is ok hun. Must be a huge weight off your mind.

KB- hope you enjoyed your weekend away. Keep using the pre-seed! - give those spermies the best possible chance - u never know. Hope you're feeling a little brighter about things :hugs:. Let us know how it all goes.

JM - u r getting so close. So excited about seeing piccies of Evie when she's born. I still need to post my 12wk scan photos - have been lazy with getting them on here!

:wave: JennJenn - where's your van piccies then? I am nosey lol!

How was Cyprus JR? We had a lovely week - weather quite varied, but was just nice to be away from work and to have a whole uninterrupted week with OH and LO was lovely. His routine is shot to pieces since we got back - he won't go to sleep without screaming! - so we have some work to do there now, but hey ho, it was worth it


----------



## KB38

Weekend was a disaster. OH came down with a major flu so spent the whole weekend in bed, I broke my toe on a slight rise between the carpet and tiles into the bathroom, AND AF arrived 4 -5 days early (CD25 which I think is the shortest cycle I've ever had and it was really painful) :cry::cry::cry: I wish something would go right for us. Anyway, I'm trying to think positive so I guess it means I'm already CD3 so not long to go until ov'n again...


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 - that was a crappy weekend! I hope things are better for you now and OH especially! Keep up hope and take each day as it comes (which is easier said than done)!

LucyLu - I only have a few crappy pictures, but as soon as I get a good one I will post it! 

Squeshie - congrats and I know that is one hurdle you are glad to be done with! Can't wait to see your pics!

How is everyone else - summer is just crazy busy! We're having a big party Saturday night at our house - my DH is turning 37 :cake: - youngster I know \\:D/ lucky ME!


----------



## lindzdaisy

Hello! This is my first "natural" TWW... as I believe I ovulated on my own for the first time on June 17th (all other cycles have been clomid/hcg trigger induced). 

Got my smiley on CBE digital June 17, and lots of :sex: before and after, so crossing my fingers for a natural :bfp: this month so I don't have to see the specialist next cycle.

:dust:
baby dust to all of us!! and good luck with everyone's patience during their TWW!


----------



## Lucy Lu

:Hugs: KB - sorry you had a crappy weekend hun. That's bizarre about your af - maybe something was trying to attach given the pre-seed??? When is your OH's next appointment?

:wave: lindzdaisy - hope you get that bfp really soon hun! x


----------



## Jennjenn

Howdy neighbor lindzdaisy - you'll find quite a few 'expecting' on this board and a few of us TTC. We're a motley crew and a little bit of everything. I'm 41 (yikes) TTC #3 with 2 DD at home - age 4 and 10. We're going the natural route as the specialist here recommended IUI with all the drugs - about $4k-$5k per try. I'm too old for Clomid, so I go directly to injectible gonadotropins...


----------



## lindzdaisy

Thanks Lucy. I'm 5 DPO now and the wait is just killing me. lord knows if I knew it wouldn't be a waste of stick I'd bee peeing on one already! :wacko:


----------



## lindzdaisy

Jennjenn said:


> Howdy neighbor lindzdaisy - you'll find quite a few 'expecting' on this board and a few of us TTC. We're a motley crew and a little bit of everything. I'm 41 (yikes) TTC #3 with 2 DD at home - age 4 and 10. We're going the natural route as the specialist here recommended IUI with all the drugs - about $4k-$5k per try. I'm too old for Clomid, so I go directly to injectible gonadotropins...

Nice to meet you JennJenn! That is quite a time with the money situation. I will be in the same boat soon if I don't get my :bfp: this month. I'm 25 (today! :happydance:), TTC #1 and have exhausted my Clomid rounds, as the last one gave me strange visual disturbances so my doctor wants me to head to injectibles next, :dohh: Not looking forward to spending the money, that's for sure. though I know it will be worth it.


----------



## Jennjenn

Lindz - just read your journal and congrats on the ovulation w/out meds. Sorry to hear you cannot go back on clomid. I have several friends that got pregnant with it. 

A few of us have been BBT on fertilityfriend.com. It's a great website, and I used it for 5months. Finally I got too depressed every day when I was taking my temp, so I stopped tracking my BBT. But I still use it for recording my cycle, +OPK, sexysex, etc. It's great for forecasting out the optimal fertile dates and your estimated cd1. They give you a free trial for 1 month, so you might try that. Be warned - it's addicting!

Don't worry - your BFP will come before you know it!


----------



## lindzdaisy

Thank you! I'm guess I'm not really sure if I actually O'ed because I never had a blood check to make sure, but I'm assuming (or maybe just trying to be optimistic) that I did. I guess we shall see next Thursday if I get that BFP. 

I will check out FF, I had looked at it a while back but never got into it, the temping always kind of intimidated me as I'm pretty forgetful when it comes to things like that. Thanks for the tip, though!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya linzidaisy 
hope your month goes well and its a good one this page is quite lucky lots and lots of preggy ladies ... only a few of ur left in the ttc club xx


----------



## lindzdaisy

Jasmine_rose said:


> hiya linzidaisy
> hope your month goes well and its a good one this page is quite lucky lots and lots of preggy ladies ... only a few of ur left in the ttc club xx

Thanks so much Jasmine_rose! good luck to you as well, where are you in your TTC journey?


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jennjenn said:


> We're a motley crew and a little bit of everything

That is a good way to describe us :haha:. We're quite a mix of countries too aren't we - UK, Australia and the States :happydance:. And ages - how old is our youngest?...Think it might be Jacksmummy - 24??? I'm a chatterbox Linzi if you hadn't noticed already :blush: - but ironically quite cagey about revealing anything that might remotely identify who I am lol! I'm 29 though by the way -don't think I've ever mentioned that to the group... on the countdown to the big 3-0 eek!

We took 5 months to conceive this little one - we were just starting out our ttc journey when I joined this thread and it's been a huge source of support, so hope you find it a nice group and stick around. How long were you on clomid?.. think I will have a nosey at your journal :flower:


----------



## Lucy Lu

P.S lol do you know what I found out today? They have a replacement for me at work already! I think it must be someone coming back from maternity leave themselves, or else how would they be willing to wait so long to come on board?! I have an inkling it is my previous boss before I went on maternity leave the first time. We will see anywho! Think our manager is sharing the news shortly.

Anyways, it's making it feel so real all of a sudden. We're due 13th Dec (judging by the scan), so I'm planning for 15th Nov to be my last working day! Roll on then!!!


----------



## shinona

Lucy, I can't believe you are 15 weeks already! Wow, and imagine them being so organised at your work already.

I am well into the 2ww now. I have really sore boobs and they feel really heavy, started a day or so ago and had a few wee cramps today. I am cd 21 today, af due next Friday and I think I am about 7/8 dpo. I really have my hopes up that this is it - I think I'm going to take it hard if af turns up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jennjenn

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Shinona! I'm cd9 today so we'll start the BD every other day at a minimum and hope we meet that little eggy! My OD will be either Sunday, Monday or Tuesday. Woohoo! 

I just had my second round of laser hair removal. It didn't seem as painful as the first time and I was able to do it at a higher intensity. So I am hoping I only have to do it 1 more time. I had a lot of hair that didn't grow back after the first time. :wacko:

My DH birthday is this weekend and we're celebrating with a pool party! We've rented a margarita machine and I will definitely be having more than a few drinks Saturday!:blush: Both my husband and I stopped drinking a few months back, so I think this one night isn't going to hurt my TTC.


----------



## lindzdaisy

Lucy Lu said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> We're a motley crew and a little bit of everything
> 
> That is a good way to describe us :haha:. We're quite a mix of countries too aren't we - UK, Australia and the States :happydance:. And ages - how old is our youngest?...Think it might be Jacksmummy - 24??? I'm a chatterbox Linzi if you hadn't noticed already :blush: - but ironically quite cagey about revealing anything that might remotely identify who I am lol! I'm 29 though by the way -don't think I've ever mentioned that to the group... on the countdown to the big 3-0 eek!
> 
> We took 5 months to conceive this little one - we were just starting out our ttc journey when I joined this thread and it's been a huge source of support, so hope you find it a nice group and stick around. How long were you on clomid?.. think I will have a nosey at your journal :flower:Click to expand...

I am hoping to find a little support. I have one best friend who is going through the same thing I am but other than that it's hard, even DH doesn't like to talk about it much. Nice to have people who understand.

Feel free to stalk my journal! I love stalkers, haha

I was on clomid from January thru March and then I started with the vision issues so now I'm not allowed back on :cry:


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :hi: Just popping in to say that my official EDD is New Years Eve and I will very shortly be heading over to 2nd tri! I can't believe the time has gone so quickly (Lucy, how on earth are you 15 weeks already lol), and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you still TTCing xxxx


----------



## KB38

Hi Linzidaisy! Welcome!!! 

Congratulations KatieKittyKat, you must be so excited to be on your way to the 2nd tri. 

I hope having a replacement for you means that someone will be starting back sooner rather than later and take some of the pressure off so you can enjoy your pregnancy LucyLu. You know, funnily, I never realised that you don't disclose any identifying information - v mysterious of you ;-) 

Good luck Shinona and JennJenn, I hope this is your month! Fingers crossed for both of you.

We got DH's second sperm test back today and its really bad, zero. The dr told us that the first one was also zero but he didn't want to worry us until he was sure. Anyway, we've been referred to a urologist. The appointment was originally a month away but I rang my GP in tears and because of my pain issues, she managed to get us an appointment next Wednesday. 

I am so embarrassed. For the first time in my life I cried my eyes out at work and couldn't tell anyone why. People must think I'm the biggest freak but oh well, can't take it back now. 

I'm planning a really quiet weekend. Hope you all have a good one xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

lindzdaisy said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> hiya linzidaisy
> hope your month goes well and its a good one this page is quite lucky lots and lots of preggy ladies ... only a few of ur left in the ttc club xx
> 
> Thanks so much Jasmine_rose! good luck to you as well, where are you in your TTC journey?Click to expand...

Well I started trying to conceive in 2010 I already have 3 children (11,8,6) but I got to 30 and got broody...im now 31 ive had 2 mc's and Im finaly feeling ready to keep trying for a baby..


----------



## lindzdaisy

Jasmine_rose said:


> lindzdaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> hiya linzidaisy
> hope your month goes well and its a good one this page is quite lucky lots and lots of preggy ladies ... only a few of ur left in the ttc club xx
> 
> Thanks so much Jasmine_rose! good luck to you as well, where are you in your TTC journey?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I started trying to conceive in 2010 I already have 3 children (11,8,6) but I got to 30 and got broody...im now 31 ive had 2 mc's and Im finaly feeling ready to keep trying for a baby..Click to expand...

Well good luck to you! I know it's hard when you want something so bad, but at least you've got your 3 to keep you occupied :flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 said:


> Hi Linzidaisy! Welcome!!!
> 
> Congratulations KatieKittyKat, you must be so excited to be on your way to the 2nd tri.
> 
> I hope having a replacement for you means that someone will be starting back sooner rather than later and take some of the pressure off so you can enjoy your pregnancy LucyLu. You know, funnily, I never realised that you don't disclose any identifying information - v mysterious of you ;-)
> 
> Good luck Shinona and JennJenn, I hope this is your month! Fingers crossed for both of you.
> 
> We got DH's second sperm test back today and its really bad, zero. The dr told us that the first one was also zero but he didn't want to worry us until he was sure. Anyway, we've been referred to a urologist. The appointment was originally a month away but I rang my GP in tears and because of my pain issues, she managed to get us an appointment next Wednesday.
> 
> I am so embarrassed. For the first time in my life I cried my eyes out at work and couldn't tell anyone why. People must think I'm the biggest freak but oh well, can't take it back now.
> 
> I'm planning a really quiet weekend. Hope you all have a good one xx

Sorry to hear you had a bad day at work and don't have anyone you can talk to. I know the waiting is so hard as well - I'll keep my fingers crossed for the Wednesday appointment. Hopefully you'll find it's just a blockage and DH has plenty of good spermy in there that just can't get out. :hugs2: I'll be thinking of you this weekend!!!:drunk:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jasmine_rose said:


> lindzdaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> hiya linzidaisy
> hope your month goes well and its a good one this page is quite lucky lots and lots of preggy ladies ... only a few of ur left in the ttc club xx
> 
> Thanks so much Jasmine_rose! good luck to you as well, where are you in your TTC journey?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I started trying to conceive in 2010 I already have 3 children (11,8,6) but I got to 30 and got broody...im now 31 ive had 2 mc's and Im finaly feeling ready to keep trying for a baby..Click to expand...

Glad to hear you're back in the game! I'm on the countdown and have 5 more tries to go! My fortune cookie from Tues said "Remember 3 months from this date. Good things are in store for you." So it's either I'll pass 1st trimester w/ this cycle or getting a BFP. DH wants it to be winning the lottery - I'll take that too! :happydance:


----------



## lindzdaisy

I'm just wondering if it's even possible to feel any symptoms at 7DPO... this nagging pinchy, crampy feeling in my lower belly has been driving me mad for the last 2 or 3 days but I'm wondering if I'm reading too much into things. Anyone have any advice/experience to share?


----------



## jacks mummy

Hello my lovely ladies! I've just got back from my holiday and had a quick browse over everything, I'm on my phone at the moment but will reply to u all properly when I get on the laptop later! Lots has gone on here! Had a beautiful holiday in Cornwall jack had a lovely time! We did lots and lots and spent lots of pennies but it was worth every penny il upload a couple of pics later when I get on the laptop, I do just want to say tho I can't believe in 2days il be in 3rd tri!!!!! Where has the time gone???? Lol anyway speak later ladies x


----------



## squeshie

Hello guys :)

Just surfacing from writing end of year reports, about half to go now but hopefully they'll be finished this weekend! Hope you're all okay, I've missed chatting and catching up with you all xx
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: girls! Just popping in to say hello!

Glad you had a good holiday Stacey - I'll be going over to 2nd tri next week, so we keep missing each other lol

Squeshie - I didn't know we were so close! I'm 13 weeks today!

Good luck to everyone for this cycle, and to those in the 2WW, stop symptom spotting!!! :hugs:


----------



## KB38

LOL! JennJenn that sounds very promising for you! 

I'm not sure about the answer to your question Lindzdaisy. I've notice some pinching / cramping between 6 - 9 DPO which has turned out to be nothing but fingers crossed that it's implantation you're feeling.

Good luck with your reports Squeshie! Glad you had a good holiday JM!!


----------



## lindzdaisy

KB38 said:


> I'm not sure about the answer to your question Lindzdaisy. I've notice some pinching / cramping between 6 - 9 DPO which has turned out to be nothing but fingers crossed that it's implantation you're feeling.

Thanks- I'm calming down a little, 9DPO and I broke down and tested an of course it was a BFN but I wa like a junkie getting my fix :wacko: and I think I'm ok for a few more days of waiting lol.


----------



## Jennjenn

CD 13 and I've been too tired to BD since CD9 :dohh: Our party was blast and thankfully did not have a hangover Sunday morning. DH was great in helping set-up and clean up! This weekend is another marathon of activities as we are heading to San Antonio Sea World for the holiday weekend!

Glad it is summertime - I'm not so obsessed with TTC.

Here is the link to some party pictures. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.236210866398818.68822.100000297183219&l=8782cb55e9


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Jennjenn said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindzdaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> hiya linzidaisy
> hope your month goes well and its a good one this page is quite lucky lots and lots of preggy ladies ... only a few of ur left in the ttc club xx
> 
> Thanks so much Jasmine_rose! good luck to you as well, where are you in your TTC journey?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I started trying to conceive in 2010 I already have 3 children (11,8,6) but I got to 30 and got broody...im now 31 ive had 2 mc's and Im finaly feeling ready to keep trying for a baby..Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you're back in the game! I'm on the countdown and have 5 more tries to go! My fortune cookie from Tues said "Remember 3 months from this date. Good things are in store for you." So it's either I'll pass 1st trimester w/ this cycle or getting a BFP. DH wants it to be winning the lottery - I'll take that too! :happydance:Click to expand...


to be honest my worlds a bit mad and many of you will think im insane...but me and hubby separated the other month stuff just got to much... I know mad that I didnt say anything but I just kept quiet.. broodiness continues however and I would still like a baby even if I do it on my own... I have a new boyfriend and he knows how I feel and doesnt seem to think im insane in fact he seems happy to help me out in the baby quest ...feel mad now telling you all this but felt odd not saying anything xx


----------



## Jennjenn

OMG!!!! JR sorry to hear things have been VERY HARD for you :nope: I hope you can find some happiness and peace in this crazy world. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Oh wow JR! Hope you are doing ok hun. Sounds like you have had a tough time recently :hugs:

Nice to see you stopping in Katie - I know, I can't believe where the time is going. Welcome to 2nd tri! Funny to think you, me and Squeshie could all have babies in the same week - our dates are so close! Will have to keep each other going in Dec! Did you tell your new work yet?


----------



## jacks mummy

oh gosh jasmine im really sorry about you and hubby.. hope ur ok!!!? and well i dont really no what to say darling but aslong as u are happy then thats all that matters. and its nice u have found someone else and someone that wants kiddies how r u hun? x


----------



## jacks mummy

WOW lucy cant believe you are 16weeks!!!!!!!!! omg where does the time go????? how u feeling daring?
x


----------



## jacks mummy

bump at 20weeks and bump at 26weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







iphone piccies with blackberry pics 018.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









holiday pics 027.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jennjenn

Luv the pics Jacksmummy!


----------



## jacks mummy

just a few holiday pics for you to have a look at :) can u tell im bored tnite haha xx
 



Attached Files:







holiday pics 023.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 5









holiday pics 036.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 4









holiday pics 149.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 6









holiday pics 217.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 5









holiday pics 095.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jasmine_rose

sorry to shell shock you all... I am very happy at the moment which seems strange to say considering my worlds upside down... 

Love the holiday piccys JM and cant believe how quickly all these bumps are coming along.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

on other news I went to dentist monday to have my wisdom tooth out..unfortunately my jaw was fractured and he had to remove the part that had broken off... my face looks huge its that swollen and in exstreme pain :( i hope it goes down soon. it looks like I have to face seeing my bf today ive been avoiding him since monday coz i dont want him to se me like this but he says im being daft and he just wants to give me a cuddle and look after me so i guess i have to face the fear


----------



## Jennjenn

OMG - what a painful week...you do need some TLC.

JM - loves the holiday pics! How did Jack like riding the horse? My girls love to ride them when we go to the zoo!

Well we only did one BD - cd13. I had everything planned for CD14, but I fell asleep early. SO I will be very surprised if ANYTHING happens this month...I keep forgetting my OPK at work, so I haven't been able to validate ovulation either. Maybe I'm not so motivated now for kid #3. Have to think this one over.


----------



## squeshie

Jasmine - you deserve some good luck and happiness, I hope you are smiling even though that trip to the dentists sounded so painful. x

JM - those pictures of the bump and holiday are lovely! YOu're making me want to go away now!

Lucy - it's going to a mad month is December, we will have to keep each other sane!

Jenn - those party pics looked loads of fun, you looked lovely :)

I am still battling reports, work is ok but tiring, gosh was hoping it was going to ease off soon :) Must get round to booking some time away! Will be back for longer post as soon as they are finished. So much work, phew. Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## shinona

JR, so sorry to hear about you and hubby but I am pleased that you have found someone so lovely already who is supporting and encouraging you. Hope your mouth is healing too.

JM, love the holiday pics and the bump pics - so gorgeous!

And the news from me.............












:bfp:
and a very cautious :happydance:

It hasn't really sunk it yet and I can't quite believe that things won't go wrong again but I know all I can do is wait and see. Am cd 26 today so once Friday and af due date is been and gone I will feel a little happier.

x


----------



## Lucy Lu

I know JM - it feels like it was going so slowly as it was happening, because of all the sickness, but now I look back and think wow, where have the last 4 months gone?!! Sickness is finally starting to ease - I'm just getting little waves of it now when I'm hungry, but no more puking, retching and horrible taste in my mouth yay!!!

Love your bump pics and holiday snaps - Jack is sooo sweet x


----------



## jacks mummy

Omg shinona congrats darling im so happy for u! I'm sure all will be fine this time! Let's hope af day comes and goes quickly! Have u worked out what ur due date will be? 
Jen it only takes once so let's hope u get lucky :) also looked at ur pics the party looked really fun! X
Jasmine hope ur mouth is feeling better! How r u doing? X
Lucy glad the sickness is on it's way out! I'm defo thinking girl with the sickness! But guess we will have to wait till December (silly hubby lol) when is ur due date Hun can't remember silly baby brain! How's you and ur little man? Does he understand mummy is having a baby? Jack keeps asking when his sister is coming and he's always kissing my belly and talking to her it's soooo cute!
Squeshie how r u feeling hun? Have u had any sickness? Hope u get all ur work done soon! When is ur due date? X
Kb hope ur doing ok sweetie! Hope u and hubby are coping ok! Have u had any news on the situation since getting the second set of results bk? X
Well I'm ok my spd is getting bad now tho so going to have to see midwife and see what they can do cos it's not easy with a 4year old to look after! :( other than that I'm ok! Evie is doing summersaults tnite so I'm hoping she goes to sleep soon so I can sleep but we will see haha had a lovely holiday the cabin was lovely! And the hot tub was great although I'm only allowed 10mins at a time cos it's not good when pregnant so I always turned off the jets when I got in, jack loved horse riding!! And he went go karting too which he loved! Anyway I'm going to bed now to finish reading my last true blood book:) (I'm such a reading dork haha) nite ladies xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ohhhhhh my gawd!!!! - can't believe I missed your post last night Shinona - sorry hun. Massive congratulations!


----------



## Lucy Lu

I'm panicking a bit this morning ladies - sorry to bring things down, i just needed to sound off. I bled a bit in the night. No major amount and it's pinky coloured rather than bright red, but enough to freak me out. I've also been leaking clear, almost EWCM-looking stuff this week (as opposed to the thicker creamy coloured stuff I usually get when preg) and cramping a bit more heavily - but nothing too painful. I thought I was over-worrying so didn't mention it on here or to dr's, but now the blood has sent me into a bit of a panic.

Sorry Shinona - I feel really bad bringing it up at a time like this - after your happy news! I'm just worrying :cry: - don't know what i would do if we lost our baby now

Called the dr at 8am and I have to wait until bloody 11.40 this morning to see them. I am going to go loopy in that time. I just want to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## jacks mummy

lucy :hugs: u must be so scared!! poor u but i promise ive heard loads of ladies have pinky or brown bleeding in the 2nd tri so please please try not to worrie too much.. im sure ur little bubs is fine in there. hopfully they will get u in for a scan to put ur mind at rest and they will be able to check heartbeat while ur there. oh im so sorry hun pregnancy is such a scary time even without reason! my biggest fear at the moment is going into labour or my waters breaking! i was having some awful cramping the other day (thats how my labour started with jack) it was so bad i was nearly crying cos i thought i was going into labour and i was gunna lose evie.. but all is fine now and im sure it the same with u! has the pinky bleeding stopped now hun? xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Thanks JM :hugs:. Yes luckily I haven't had anything today, other than a smear of pink first thing this morning in the bathroom. My oh my, they start worrying us before they are even born don't they?!!! Sorry to hear you had a panic the other day, it' so scary isn't it. Glad it's all ok now though.

Crikey how do I pass the next 2 hrs?! x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

shinona said:


> JR, so sorry to hear about you and hubby but I am pleased that you have found someone so lovely already who is supporting and encouraging you. Hope your mouth is healing too.
> 
> JM, love the holiday pics and the bump pics - so gorgeous!
> 
> And the news from me.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> and a very cautious :happydance:
> 
> It hasn't really sunk it yet and I can't quite believe that things won't go wrong again but I know all I can do is wait and see. Am cd 26 today so once Friday and af due date is been and gone I will feel a little happier.
> 
> x

CONGRATULATIONS fingers and toes crossed xxxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Fingers and toes crossed for you Lucy... my friend vicky (Baronessgogo) had bits of bleeding and different pains and worries through out the pregnancy and Baby Thomas was born the other week so I think sometimes some bleeding can be normal xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Thanks JR - that is reassuring to know. I just got back in, and phew... all is ok. GP managed to find the heartbeat straight away and it was swimming around so much in there that she had to keep moving the monitor to hear it.

She said with an early bleed they would normally book you in for an emergency scan, but given that my womb felt as high up as she would have expected for 16wks and also that the baby's HB was nice and strong, she didn't see the need for us to go through that. She was really nice, didn't make me feel like I was fussing at all.

Feel so relieved, but a bit washed out after all the panic - should go back to work really, but don't know if I feel like facing it


----------



## jacks mummy

Ah Hun I'm so pleased for u! So glad baby is ok!!! What a relief. Let's hope that's it and you don't get anymore I'm sure it was just a one off and its lovely baby is exactly as it should be :D u should stay off work and chill u deserve it!!! Are u feeling any movements yet? X


----------



## Jennjenn

Shinona - so happy for you! That's great news! I'll keep everything crossed so things will go well. :happydance:

LucyLu - glad to hear the spotting has stopped. It's always better to be safe than sorry. :hugs: 

Jacksmummy - in your post what is spd? I did the hot tub a time or 2 with my last pregnancy, and mostly just kept my feet in. Plus it was never really hot so the whirlpool bubbles were relaxing on my back!

JR - how's the jaw? Did you get your TLC??? :flower: I hope everything is on the mend.

KB38 - I think you were on a little holiday - how did that go? I know you're seeing a urologist soon...just can't remember when.:shrug: I have short term memory loss and I'm not even pregnant...:wacko:

Well we're heading to San Antonio tomorrow night for the holiday weekend, so I'll be gone until next Wednesday. Not much else to report on now that the 2WW is here. I'm just trying not to be too moody and bitchy. :nope: Not easy that is for sure. I'll probably test Sunday the 10th and Monday the 11th to see if there are any positive results...


----------



## Lucy Lu

A mate of ours had spd but I don't know much about it. It just used to give her a lot of discomfort from time to time. Did you get it with Jack, JM? Hope it is not giving u too much pain.

I'm feeling flutterings JM, but they're so infrequent - I am getting impatient lol - want to feel some big solid kicks so I know babby is ok! Our due date is 13th Dec btw - it was 9th based on LMP and I thought about 16-18th based on my late ovulation, so scan put it at a compromise!

Enjoy the weekend JJ! x


----------



## Lucy Lu

finally added my 12wk scan piccie - quality is rubbish - the original was bad enough, and now I've made a huge light reflection by taking a photo of it with our camera instead of scanning it on here... oh well, I have an avatar for the first time in 2.5 yrs on B&B!


----------



## jacks mummy

Spd is a condition that effects your hips and groin area it's very painful to walk and silly things like lifting my leg to put in my trousers it kills! Turning over in bed is agony and yes I did have it with jack but not until around 32weeks ish were as it started around 6weeks with Evie it's down to hormones that's why it can affect so early then when I got into 2nd tri it wasn't as bad at all really but now it's stepped up a notch :( but I'm hoping there is something midwife can do, Lucy ur baby is very cute! And it's lovely u have an avatar now :D hope ur feeling ok now hun!
jenjen hope u have a lovely time away hun! Enjoy it and hopefully you will get lucky this month!! Fingers crossed for u! Xx


----------



## Jennjenn

JM - that does sound painful! I hope the midwife can do something for you.


----------



## Jennjenn

Stay cool TTC & preggie buddies. I'm off in a few minutes for the holidays!:happydance::happydance:

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

welll my jaw is starting to look less swollen which is good :) and yes i got lots of tlc from my gorgeous boyfriend. 

I spotted yesterday CD17 hmmmmm I wonder???


----------



## shinona

Fingers crossed, JR!

Lucylu, don't worry about missing my post, it sounds like you had lots on your mind. I am pleased everything is OK though.

Thanks for all the congrats, ladies. Still cautious but did a digi this morning and it said 2 -3 weeks - it was 1-2 weeks on Wed. That made me feel a bit better.

xx


----------



## KB38

Congratulations Shinona!!!! Fingers crossed for you that the little bean sticks. Now, going back a while, sorry to hear your news JR. I'm glad to hear that you're getting things back on track. Good luck for this month. Have a fantastic holiday Jenn-Jenn!How are you feeling now LucyLu? I hope things have calmed back down. JM love your bump and holiday piccies. Looks like you guys had a fantastic time.

I don't have much to report. We went to the urologist who pretty much said I don't know why they've sent you here, you're far better off at a fertility clinic. I've spent the morning trying to find a good one and am waiting for the GP to call back now so can get the referral. Will let you know.


----------



## shinona

Hopefully things will move on quickly for you KB and you'll get answers and a plan!

JM, only just noticed the new title of the thread - awwwww, THANKS!!

xx


----------



## jacks mummy

How's everyone doing? How's ur mouth Jasmine? Hope it's better now for u! How r all the preggie ladies? X


----------



## katiekittykat

Congrats Shinona!!!! :happydance:

I went to 2nd tri yesterday so I've just missed you :dohh:


----------



## jacks mummy

Haha I still pop into 2nd tri every day I'm not quite ready to let go so I just bounce from one to the other lol how u feeling Katie? Will u be finding out the sex? (can't remember if u said) lol baby brain gets worse as the weeks go on lol xx


----------



## squeshie

shinona said:


> JR, so sorry to hear about you and hubby but I am pleased that you have found someone so lovely already who is supporting and encouraging you. Hope your mouth is healing too.
> 
> JM, love the holiday pics and the bump pics - so gorgeous!
> 
> And the news from me.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> and a very cautious :happydance:
> 
> It hasn't really sunk it yet and I can't quite believe that things won't go wrong again but I know all I can do is wait and see. Am cd 26 today so once Friday and af due date is been and gone I will feel a little happier.
> 
> x

Congrats :D Yay! Lots of baby dust to you x


----------



## squeshie

Lucy hope everything is okay now? It's always scary to experience any bleeding xxx

I am still battling reports and tiredness, finding work difficult atm :( Off now to hopefully finish these reports for good, one bonus, none next year! Whoop :)

x

JM - my edd is 30th of December - hope your aches and pains are not hurting you too much, my friend suffered in her pregnancy - it's rubbish!


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm still plagued by morning sickness, which is crap :( I thought it would have eased up by now. And anything at all I eat makes me really bloated and uncomfortable at night :dohh: I can't wait to start enjoying this pregnancy :haha:

We'll be finding out what flavour the baby is on 19 August.....very excited!!

Hope everyone is OK :kiss:


----------



## jacks mummy

Ah Katie that's rubbish Hun! But it will pass hopefully in the next couple of weeks once I got to 16weeks I started feeling loads better! And only in the last 2weeks or so am I starting to get uncomfortable! Can't wait to find out if ur having a boy or a girl! But the date u put shocked me il only have about 4-5 weeks left then :shock: lol. Scary stuff! Anyway hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Just read my post back and I sound like a right ungrateful whingeing mare :blush: Sorry girls - one of those days. I'm loving being pregnant and so excited for the baby coming - I know I'll feel better soon.

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## jacks mummy

Don't worrie Hun! Pregnancy is the best but can be awful aswell!!! Lol so dnt feel bad for complaining we all complain it's human nature! Dosnt mean u want ur baby any less! Me an Lucy moaned about sickness abit LOL hope it all ok today x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Yep don't feel bad - I vowed I would never moan after wanting it so badly during TTC'ing, but my god did I get M/S bad compared to last time! Hope yours passes soon hun. Mine eased up massively about 2 wks ago - now I just feel mildly nauseous at dinner time - but nothing to stop me from getting on with things though. I majorly dodged a bullet with our little boy - only ever felt mildly nauseous, which i could usually get rid of by eating something.

Don't know if I said already, but can't believe how close yours, mine and Squeshie's dates are! - we could end up all giving birth within the same week! Will be so exciting in December to come on here and see if anyone has news! We should do a sweepstake lol on who goes into labour first!!

R u finding out the sex Squeshie? Thanks for your post the other day - really sweet of you hun. No more spotting for me - really relieved, just willing on my next MW app now though so I can hear its little HB again.

:blush: sorry that was a really pregnancy-oriented post! Hope everyone is doing ok - who is next due to test? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Happy week 17 lucy! Can't quite believe how far u are! Iv been chatting to curly123 in 3rd tri she's 36weeks now!! And it looks like baby will be early! Can't believe how long we have all known each other! Also spoke to Tilly do u remember her from way earlier on well she's just got her bfp aswell!!! 
Went to see midwife today all was fine! She's very much head down and midwife dosnt think il have a problem with her engaging, which is good! But I am measuring 2cm ahead I'm 30cm should be about 28cm but she didn't seem too worried I will be seeing her again in 3weeks so will see then, 
Also have any of you ever had gaviscon? I normally use rennies but they wernt working very well so thought id try gaviscon and I have to say it is DISGUSTING haha! But does work so can't complain.
Lucy glad ur sickness is better now I was lucky with jack aswell only mildly sicky in an evening was never actually sick unlike this little lady! That's y I think girl for u! 
How's everyone else? X


----------



## Lucy Lu

How funny - I was just thinking of Tilly, Curly and mmdrago today. Can't believe how far along curly is! So exciting. I will look her up on here.

I know 17 weeks lol! Our little boy was born at 36wks, 6days so if this one decides to come as early, then we have less than 20 weeks to go! Hoping it stays in there a little longer than that to get the best start it can.

Glad Evie is all head down and ready to go - maybe that means she will come slightly early if she's measuring ahead? - although having said that, I don't really trust this measurement thing they do - our LO was measuring 2 weeks behind at my last MW appointment and then was born at under 37 weeks, weighing 8lb, 6oz! (and there was absolutely no doubting the dates - yep I was a pee-on-a-stick-aholic 2 years ago as well!)

Glad the gaviscon is working x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

lovely to hear all the bump new its all very exciting will be lovely to see all the lovely babas 
My jaw is doing much better and the swelling is down just in time for me to take my lovely bf to my friends wedding at the weekend in Newcastle. Im really looking forward to it..scary for him to meet my friends but they all seem happy for me.. although what they will think if I get pregnant I dont know,

I very much doubt it will be this month though as my moods are all over the place so I suspect PMT .... im already finding reasons to cry all the time ( annoying) or I am being quiet and saying not much at all xxxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Hello ladies - I'm back from a long weekend in San Antonio. It was nice to get away and not have to cook or clean for 5 days!!! I'm due to test on Monday the 11th; I'll be cd27 - don't know if I can wait until then! :coffee: I'm not the patient type, plus work is slow so all I have time to do is think about TTC!!! :dohh:


----------



## KB38

Good luck JennJenn. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks! KB38. No feelings for me either way...I will use my OPK for next cycle though. I've put them in my purse so I don't forget!

I'm thinking about going back to BBT until I confirm ovulation for next month, just to see if I can handle it emotionally...It's been nice not having to obsess over my temps each morning!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks girls :flower: It's hard not to feel miserable, even when I wanted this so much, but at least I get loads of support here :flower:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

goodluck jennjenn fingers crossed and baby dust for this month... Ive no idea about me either.. i guess I do have my hopes up from spotting this cycle but it could be anything. This month I must say Ive been much more emotional than normal and full of cramps ...not sure what that means prob nothing but oh well not long to wait if I go to a standard 28 cycle ive got 3 days to go and if I go on my average cycle length Ive got 9 days left.. I feel posistive it will happen at some time though as Im certainly getting alot of bding lol :)


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks JR!

Anyone got big plans for the weekend? MIL is finally going back to Ukraine. She's been an ungrateful, complaining b*tch so we're glad we won't see her for another year! Guess the AF hormones are kicking in!:twisted:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey ladies how are we all? Jenjen, Jasmine and kb were are u all now?? And how are the preggy ladies doing? Hope morning sickness isn't too bad for u ladies in 1st tri!! Lucy how r u hun? I'm good 29weeks tmoro!! Just making Sunday dinner at the moment nice beef dinner for the fat pregnant lady! Haha also made some lovely broccoli soup just hoping jack eats some of it lol anyway hope ur all well x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya all 
thought Id share some pics of the wedding we went to at the weekend... As for me I am day 28 and I did a lovely BFN this morning how poo :cry:

Hope everyone else has better luck this month Baby dust to all and cuddles to all those with bumps xxxx

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.144661998944740.36140.100002028225609&l=d5a4915273


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya ladies! How is everyone doing? I have two days off work so getting in some quality time with LO - he is napping at the moment tho so thought I would pop in and say hi.

Sorry to hear about the bfn JR! JennJenn - waiting with bated breath - hope this is your month hun! x

How's everyone else doing? Can't wait till we get to end Sept and see some pics of Evie, JM! I have two friends expecting in the same week so will be quite an exciting time all round, with baby news! Happy 29wks btw!

Getting close to the half way point here. I feel so well - first time in ages - have bags of energy and not getting anything but very minor and short bouts of nausea when I'm a little hungry. Suddenly feel like I'm on top of things much more - definitely compared to the last 4 months! Trying to make the most of 2nd tri before I start feeling the extra weight. Feeling so well it's making me anxious tho - god I wish I wasn't so anxious this time! I think the bleed freaked me out. Seeing midwife Fri for our '16wk' appointment (yep our MW is so over-run!) so that will be reassuring hopefully.

Just had a thought, come weds, I will have 5 months to go till due date, and only 4 months left at work! Yay!!!!! x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies sorry about the bfn Jasmine! But u no ur not out till the awful witch shows!!! So good luck and hope she dosnt show!!! X
Lucy dnt worrie about feeling well I did once I got to 16weeks! I felt almost bk to normal then once I hit 23-24weeks I started getting heavy and tired!!! Now I feel like a whale lol and things are getting much harder to do, bending down to pick jacks toys up ect is a bloody nightmare feels like I've done a 10mile sprint once iv got them all :rofl: and standing to do the washing up does my head in cos iv got to stand to the side as bump is just far too big lol ah sorry for the moan ladies! 
On an far better note tho my princesses room is nearly finished! It's all painted and the border is on we are just waiting for the carpet fitter coming tmoro evening then I can put all her stuff in and it should be finished :D oh has done a beautiful job of the painting! The joys of him being a painter and decorator :) anyway Jasmine il have a look at the pics when iv got jack to bed, I'm off to finish cleaning the kitchen now :( speak soon x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies sorry about the bfn Jasmine! But u no ur not out till the awful witch shows!!! So good luck and hope she dosnt show!!! X
Lucy dnt worrie about feeling well I did once I got to 16weeks! I felt almost bk to normal then once I hit 23-24weeks I started getting heavy and tired!!! Now I feel like a whale lol and things are getting much harder to do, bending down to pick jacks toys up ect is a bloody nightmare feels like I've done a 10mile sprint once iv got them all :rofl: and standing to do the washing up does my head in cos iv got to stand to the side as bump is just far too big lol ah sorry for the moan ladies! 
On an far better note tho my princesses room is nearly finished! It's all painted and the border is on we are just waiting for the carpet fitter coming tmoro evening then I can put all her stuff in and it should be finished :D oh has done a beautiful job of the painting! The joys of him being a painter and decorator :) anyway Jasmine il have a look at the pics when iv got jack to bed, I'm off to finish cleaning the kitchen now :( speak soon x


----------



## Jennjenn

Well :bfn: for me this morning at cd27. AF is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, so I am 99% sure it will happen. 

Glad to hear you are feeling better LucyLu! I can't believe how far along everyone is. It just seems like yesterday everyone was POAS!!! 

I'm resolved for 4 more tries and then calling it quits. As much as I would love #3, I don't want to be the grey-haired grandma at his/her high school graduation!

I've planned to go back to FF and only BBT until I've confirmed ovulation and use my OPKs as well. 2WW will be hell, but if I don't BBT that entire time I hope I'll be saner! :wacko:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jasmine_rose said:


> hiya all
> thought Id share some pics of the wedding we went to at the weekend... As for me I am day 28 and I did a lovely BFN this morning how poo :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else has better luck this month Baby dust to all and cuddles to all those with bumps xxxx
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.144661998944740.36140.100002028225609&l=d5a4915273

Love the photos! Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya jennjenn cant believe we tested on same day lol get us being linked together 
Ive had cramps like mad all day now so sure af chasing me... 

I held my friends baby at the wkend he was sooooo small 6lbs ...ive always had giant babies 9lbs 8, 10lbs 5 and 8lbs 2 ... I cried as soon as I picked him up and I felt dreadful but I couldnt stop myself... I was totally overwhelmed... mainly coz he was so small and I was happy to meet him but alot because my Baby Pip would have been born very soon and Im so blurrrrr about it :(


----------



## Jennjenn

Jasmine_rose said:


> hiya jennjenn cant believe we tested on same day lol get us being linked together
> Ive had cramps like mad all day now so sure af chasing me...
> 
> I held my friends baby at the wkend he was sooooo small 6lbs ...ive always had giant babies 9lbs 8, 10lbs 5 and 8lbs 2 ... I cried as soon as I picked him up and I felt dreadful but I couldnt stop myself... I was totally overwhelmed... mainly coz he was so small and I was happy to meet him but alot because my Baby Pip would have been born very soon and Im so blurrrrr about it :(

I was like that 8-9 months ago! It's all I could think about and I was just obsessed like a mad woman. My BFF had her DD in February and I was so sad b/c it wasn't happening for me. :cry: Luckily she's been the one person here who knows everything so she's been very supportive. (It took her a while to get her BFP.) I'm better now b/c I stopped BBT and I've been so busy with summer, etc.

Here are many :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you JR. Hope BD works its magic on the few of us that are left! :blush:

Yes AF got me this morning at work, but I was ready for the witch!


----------



## KB38

Hi everyone, I'm so glad you're all sounding so positive. 

I can't believe how quickly time is flying for you JM and you too LucyLu. Not long to go for either of you now.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope you're getting back into BBT-ing JennJenn. At least you'll have confidence with what you're body is doing. Fingers crossed for you. You too JR (although it sounds like you're having a fine time "practicing") :thumbup:

A little update on me. We went to the fertility clinic on Monday and have had a mountain of blood drawn. We're waiting for the results but specialist says I'm in perfect health for baby making :happydance::happydance::happydance:. 

DH is booked in for a surgical procedure on Friday to see if he's producing any sperm at all. If not, next stop is an endocrinologist to try and fix up his hormones. I'm not giving up hope yet but have to say this is by far the most stressful time I've ever been through in my life. I am absolutely exhausted and work, well, I'm just sitting there doing not much of anything at all and bursting into tears at the teeny tiniest things ...

I am not a patient person but whole last year has taught me a huge lesson about chilling out about things I can't control. Thanks for being here for me. 

I think that lengthwise this post rivals one of yours LucyLu :winkwink: I'd better go and do something productive.

xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks KB38! 

It seems like things are moving fast for you and Friday will be a pivotal point in your TTC journey. I'm praying you get the best news possible for your situation. From what I've read, once you've tackled this obstacle getting pregnant will be the easy part!!! Take care of your DH; I'm sure it's not easy for him. Are there any boards out there for male infertility? 

How are all the baby bumps doing? Pls post pics - would love to see all the beautiful bumps and/or scan pictures!


----------



## jacks mummy

Curly123 had her baby!!! So pleased for her can't quite believe somewhere on this thread (early on lol) is her bfp announcement now she's a mummy! I'm not sure if I should tell u the sex feel abit mean incase she wants to tell u, however she has posted it in 3rd so she must not mind ppl knowing..... Her :yellow: bump turned.......... :blue: xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Awesome news! Did she post his name?


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw wow that's so exciting!!!!! I am gonna go nosey at her post. He was so early - must have taken her by surprise!

Good to hear from you KB - sounds like you are coping so well hun :hugs:. That's really good news about your bloods. Hope you get some answers from DH's surgery and/or endocrinologist if needs be. How is he bearing up? x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

congratulations to curly


----------



## Jennjenn

Saw Harry Potter this morning and I just loved it! :happydance::happydance:

So sad for it to end :cry:


----------



## Jennjenn

KB38 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm so glad you're all sounding so positive.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly time is flying for you JM and you too LucyLu. Not long to go for either of you now.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope you're getting back into BBT-ing JennJenn. At least you'll have confidence with what you're body is doing. Fingers crossed for you. You too JR (although it sounds like you're having a fine time "practicing") :thumbup:
> 
> A little update on me. We went to the fertility clinic on Monday and have had a mountain of blood drawn. We're waiting for the results but specialist says I'm in perfect health for baby making :happydance::happydance::happydance:.
> 
> DH is booked in for a surgical procedure on Friday to see if he's producing any sperm at all. If not, next stop is an endocrinologist to try and fix up his hormones. I'm not giving up hope yet but have to say this is by far the most stressful time I've ever been through in my life. I am absolutely exhausted and work, well, I'm just sitting there doing not much of anything at all and bursting into tears at the teeny tiniest things ...
> 
> I am not a patient person but whole last year has taught me a huge lesson about chilling out about things I can't control. Thanks for being here for me.
> 
> I think that lengthwise this post rivals one of yours LucyLu :winkwink: I'd better go and do something productive.
> 
> xx

KB38 - ANy news from DH's appointment yesterday. Wishing you all the best :dust:


----------



## squeshie

Congrats to Curly too! Awesome news :) 

Hope everyone is well despite rubbish AF or sickness etc :) Feel like I haven't seen you all in ages - I can't believe I've known you all almost nine months, I remember Curly posting her bfp :) Awh bit nostalgic now x

Nice pictures of the wedding JR and can't wait to see pictures of the princess room JM!
Glad things are getting sorted KB, fingers crossed everything goes as well as can be for your OH's procedure. Glad the wicked MIL has flown the nest Jenn, any plans to celebrate :)? Hope you're okay Katie and Lucy?

I'm fine, not sleeping great but almost done with school for teh summer so hopefully will catch up on rest then :) Got my 20 weeks scan at 19 weeks on the 2 August, really looking forward to that, as the sonographer couldn't see absolutely everything on my last scan - it was one of the last scans of the day and so she didn't let me go for walk and come back etc. Midwife said everything appeared to be fine - strong heart etc, sonographer wasn't very chatty even we were asking questions - oh well :) On my notes it said trouble seeing everything due to - google translation - mother's belly - I am extremely bloated. Fingers crossed she'll see everything next time, it is a day appointment as well so hopefully won't get chucked out as quickly! Jenn, I am more bloat than baby atm not confident what is bump and what is air and chub :)

xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Hiya 
Everyone glad to see your all doing ok even if your tired...sickly or a bit fed up :)
this weeks gonna be a hard one for me I think as it would have been my due date weekish.. Its gone so fast the last nine months but I know all things happen for a reason. 

So exciting things for me this week well I got a violet coloured blackberry that was quiet an event and me and my friends went to canal street in manchester last night which was fun and I drove..... 

Looks like being another annoying cycle for me as I am day 34 today and no sign of AF even though I spotted mid cycle and spent most of the month feeling crampy and crying Im now waiting for it to arrive ...frustrating !!! part of me wants to test but i did a BFN at 28 days so Im sure nothing will have changed


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well day 35 and a bfn so welll thats this month hurry hurry af please


----------



## Jennjenn

:cry: Sorry it isn't better news but I guess we'll just have to try harder! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Any news from MMdrago or KB38??? Hope all is well w/ you ladies!

Squeshie - I laughed so hard I peed in my pants! Thanks for brightening my day even though you are bloated! :coolio:


----------



## jacks mummy

.My baby girls bedroom :) be honest ladies tell me what u think, x
 



Attached Files:







3515a405.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5









61636d3f.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









15851b51.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5









90f456b1.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw it's lovely Stacey - I really like it. It looks like the pic is taken right out of a catalogue! How exciting you will be using it soon. 

U have reminded me to mention... we are just redecorating our spare room for LO - he will move into the bigger bedroom shortly, so the baby can have his nursery. So much fun. We are doing a racing car theme - he loves cars, it was his first word, he watches the grand prix with OH, he is soooo mad on cars!...the other day, he even picked up a piece of cucumber out of the salad bowl and was going 'brum, brum' and moving it in a circular motion like it was a steering wheel lol! He cracks us up - think we have the next Lewis Hamilton on our hands here!

Sorry to hear about the bfn JR - do you have any inkling as to when you ov'd this month?

Squeshie - our 20wk scan dates are really close - will have to compare notes! Ours is on the 27th July - will be 20+2 - can't believe we are close to the halfway point!


----------



## jacks mummy

Just gunna upload a few more but I'm doing it from my iPhone so may take a few mins, the pics still need to go up tho the ones on the window x


----------



## Jennjenn

Love the bedding set - I think everything is adorable!


----------



## curly123

OMG thank you I love the thread name!!!

I can't believe it! Crying now! (actually i'm crying at everything at the moment)

Sorry to butt in...had to say thank you!

Hope you're all doing well - Any questions about anything fire away!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## curly123

Has it worked???

He he is when he was a day old in hospital xxx


----------



## curly123

And this is at 2 days old

xxx


----------



## squeshie

Stacey I love how girly it is, I adore pink :) It's making me get all excited re decorating and sorting out what will become the baby's room - it's an office atm!

Lucy, that is close, are you still not finding out the sex? I've got to say the scan experience ala NHS was a bit rubbish the first time so I'm hoping for a bit more information this time :) Definitely need to compare notes x

Jenn :) I google everything - almost wished I hadn't now! No one like being referred to as having a chunky belly - awh well - tis only gonna get worse!

JR - Sorry about the bfn - but you do look so bright in your profile pic and seem lighter in a way, hopefully it won't be long.


----------



## squeshie

Awh Curly, he's lovely :) x


----------



## Jennjenn

curly123 said:


> View attachment 237520
> 
> 
> And this is at 2 days old
> 
> xxx

So beautiful! Congrats on a lovely baby! :yipee:


----------



## jacks mummy

Thank u I do love how pink it is :) curly ur little boy is perfect!!! Absolutely beautiful! So much hair! Jack had loads of dark hair aswell so I'm expecting a very hairy baby lol aww I can't believe he's actually here were have the last 9month gone??? Xxx


----------



## squeshie

I know it's mad how fast time has flown isn't it? :)


----------



## curly123

I know! He wanted to make an appearance at 35 an a half weeks - lgad he stayed put until 37 though!
When they placed him on me ll I could see was all his spiky hair sticking out of the towel - so lovely!

Still can't believe it - emotional!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

curly123 said:


> I know! He wanted to make an appearance at 35 an a half weeks - lgad he stayed put until 37 though!
> When they placed him on me ll I could see was all his spiky hair sticking out of the towel - so lovely!
> 
> Still can't believe it - emotional!!!
> 
> xxxxx

Can you tell his weight and height? Not sure if y'all tell those types of things, but it's very common over here.


----------



## jacks mummy

Yea how much did he weigh Hun? X


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya all 
I love the pink room stacey its gorgeous 
Curly your baby is beautiful congratulations 
so excited for all the preggy ladies xx 

as for me ov'd no idea when I did or if I did but I spotted day 16 ish i think 
Thanks for liking my profile piccy.... I do feel much better I have now got to the point where I have lost 4 stone since my miscarriage and I am very happy with my bf xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

He's gorgeous Curly! Congrats again. Keep us posted on how it's all going. Have you ventured over to the baby boards in B&B yet?


----------



## Lucy Lu

Wow - what happened at 35 and a half weeks Curly? U must have been so nervous. That's a relief he stayed put for a few more days.

Our LO arrived at 36+6 - pretty scary at the time - I was so concerned he was going to be tiny and not ready for the world - he was pretty jaundiced and drowsy and reluctant to feed (all he did was sleep for the first few weeks!) but he was a bouncing 8lb, 6oz lol!!! Lord hope I don't make it to term this time or we are potentially going to have a right bruiser!


----------



## katiekittykat

Curly - he's beautiful :kiss: You must be so proud xxx I'm getting emotional too just looking at his pics (you can tell I'm pregnant :dohh:)

Stacey - the room is gorgeous! I couldn't wait to find out whether it had to be blue or pink :blush: so this is ours so far:


----------



## curly123

Thanks girls! He's sleeping on me right now so sweet!

He weighed 6ib 2oz and 51cm...I'm sure he's grown!

at 35 weeks i was having regular 4 min BHicks which hospital wanted to check - i was 2cm dilated and neeeded to take it easy they said - was very nervous but kinda got me ready mentally for when he actually arrived! ish lol!

Have written in breastfeeding board but not babyclub....so weird how it all changes isn't it...

nurseries look lovely girls...glad everyone's doing well...wow jasmine 4 stone is amazing!!

Love to you all! xxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya ladies - wow we are quiet at the mo. 5 days since the last post! Not like us lol!

Did everyone have a good weekend? - Nice day yesterday in the UK. We had a BBQ and played in the sun.

Half way point for me tomorrow - approx 140 days to go until our baby arrives! Scan on wed - I am feeling all nervous and excited again - not feeling a lot of movement yet - only random flutterings 2 or 3 times a day. Was a bit the same with our little boy tho - took ages to really feel strong kicks! I think I must be devoid of all feeling down there! I never recall any uncomfortable kicks from our little boy - even in third tri. I think he slept all the time - lazy boy!


----------



## Jennjenn

I can't remember Lucy - are you finding out the sex?


----------



## Lucy Lu

No I'm not allowed lol! OH is adamant! I think it's sensible having said that - so I am glad he is there to stop me from finding out! Am longing for a girl as this will be our last LO... so if we are having a little boy, I want to find out when I'm holding him in my arms, and I'm guessing then the sex won't matter either way!


----------



## Jennjenn

Good luck tomorrow then. My OH wanted to know both times and if we ever get pregnant again we'll find out. There's no way I could not find out. I'm a planner and have practically given away all my baby stuff. So I'd have to buy all new stuff..:dohh:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya all 
I finally came on AF yesterday.... after 41 days ahhhhhhh !!!

Im finally doing the sensible thing and Ive gone on the pill as much as I would really like a baby having a new relationship means I need to time to get to know my bf instead of trying for a baby. Bf is very disappointed but its not forever Ive got 3 months worth so ill see what happens after that ... Ill see be visiting thou :) xxxx

It was Baby Pips due date today and I managed it without a tear xx


----------



## Jennjenn

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sounds like you are happy with your decision and that is the right one for you. Good luck over the next 3 months not TTC.


----------



## Lucy Lu

:Hugs: JR - Ditto JennJenn. And will be a good time to get in lots of 'practise' with that new man of yours lol :wink:


----------



## squeshie

JR you sound so together and positive, totally right to enjoy getting to know each other and like Lucy said practising! :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies! Congrats on 20weeks Lucy! Half way there!! Hope ur scan goes well make sure u post a piccie!! X
Jasmine I can understand why you want abut of time to get to no each other prob a very good idea, and sorry about baby pip Hun!! :hugs: it must be hard to go thru and your coping very well! X
Jenjen where are u in ur cycle? I'm like u a planner and need to no the sex aswell lol either that or just impatient! X
How r u doing squeshie? How r u feeling? X
As for me I'm ok not feeling well today to be honest I'm laid on the sofa writing this had a total sofa day all I've done is feed my son and peg the washing out :( il be glad when oh gets home to help! Not too much longer now, I've not got anything interesting to tell u guys just that all with baby is fine went to the midwife yesterday, taking jack to see cars 2 next week which I'm excited about lol I'm such a dork anyway don't be so quiet ladies xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey JM - I'm 4 dpo so in the 2WW. I started BBT again just to confirm OV. I need to be busy at work but not getting much done since I signed up for another VIP membership with FF...that website is my downfall.

I can't believe how fast time has gone by for everyone! Can't wait to see everyone's pics! 

Squeshie - are you finding out the sex?

KittyKat - what about you?

LucyLu will remain unknown - but if you accidentally find out :winkwink: or decide to find out - LET US KNOW!!!:haha: Sometimes those techs let it slip.

Who else is out there???


----------



## Lucy Lu

Lol JennJenn! - no we didn't spot anything I'm afraid. Hubby was adamant and one of the first things he said when we sat down is 'we don't want to know the sex'. When the sonographer got to that area, he breezed over it and said 'right, you don't want to go there so we'll move on quickly... and by the way I didn't see anything, so if you think you saw, you know more than me'.... lol so make what you will of that comment haha!

He gave us scan piccies with the full body in it - we had our little boy's top half last time, so I'm thinking it can't be blatantly obvious that it's a little boy, so we are still on 50/50 odds until December now I'm afraid girlies!! I was dying to know while we were in there, but then as soon as we walked away, I thought, actually this feels good, I can go on guessing until the birth, which is fun!...and it will be a lovely surprise on the day.

....Lol anyways, most important bit - it was all happy and healthy as far as he could tell. It is a right little mover compared to our first son - moving around like crazy, and had its little hands clasped together at the end lol - when he was trying to check its hands and fingers were all there!

Heard some fab news today too - one of our good friends in our village has had her little boy this morning - it is her second son - so she was upstairs in the delivery suite while we were downstairs being scanned! I just took one look at the pic she has posted on facebook, and my heart melted. Can't wait to meet _our _LO now!

Sorry for rambling as usual - hope you're all well x


----------



## jacks mummy

Congrats Lucy! So glad all went well!!! One of my friends had a little boy the other day and he's beautiful I can't wait for my little girl!! Getting abut nervous about labour now tho as my first labour was so dreadful I can only hope this one is better only 8more weeks ish! Hoping she comes abit early like jack did! (he was 1week early) also I've been getting some really bad braxton hicks never really suffererd with jack but I get them all the time and the further on I get the more they take my breath away!! Had 3bad ones last nite I'm not worried as the midwife told me that it's very normal to have them more frequent and stronger the more babies u have, anyway Lucy I can't wait for December to find out what flavour your having I still think a little pink bundle but either way a beautiful little baby! Xx


----------



## squeshie

Glad your scan went well Lucy :) It's very exciting actually seeing the baby :) Good on you for not finding out, I am just too curious and plan happy to not find out! Hopefully the baby won't have it's legs crossed next Tuesday! 

Hope you are feeling better Stacey, can't believe how fast that has gone! 8 weeks - wow :) 

Hope the tww is going alright Jenn?

I am okay, went to the midwife yesterday - belated 16 week appt at 18 week. It was really boring, apparently they don't listen in until the next appt, so after the 20 week scan. For once I'm having a scan earlier - I'll almost be 19 weeks, due to not seeing everything (bloated belly :D) and this sodding fibroid - fingers crossed it will be okay! :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Just thought I'd upload my bump pic from tnite we are going for a meal (excuse the bedroom) x
 



Attached Files:







34c070aa.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lucy Lu

Thanks girls! Don't they say it gets easier each time JM! My mate certainly followed this rule - she had a long labour the first time - but this one was under 3 hours in total, with the pushing stage only lasting 5 minutes!! I love your pic btw - that top is lovely. Have fun at your meal.

Squeshie - can't wait to find out the sex of your LO next week! So exciting you are going to know in only a couple of days. I am going to be going nutty by December waiting to find out lol! x


----------



## Jennjenn

Stacey love the baby bump. It is so beautiful!

Number 2 was much easier for me as well. The doctor told me to push and she came so fast! The first pregnancy it took me one hour of pushing...aah the memories. Plus i have two nice little hemorrhoids one from each daughter. Its the only thing i don't like.

Can't wait to hear what you are having Squeshie!


----------



## katiekittykat

Bump is looking fab Stacey!! I've started to get a little one - my jeans officially no longer fit so I'm waiting on some maternity clothes coming in the post this week :thumbup:

Congrats on the scan Lucy - I can't wait for mine! It's 19 days away and it feels like forever :coffee: I just want to know what colour clothes I have to buy :haha: A good friend of mine (you might have seen her in 3rd tri Stacey - Mark&Annie) had her baby boy last night and it makes me want this one to arrive even quicker!

I got to listen to the heartbeat at my 16 week appt Squeshie......it obviously varies from area to area. Good luck for your scan :hugs:

Otherwise, I'm doing OK - still sick on and off, but I've got used to the fact that it'll probably go on for the whole pregnancy.......Felt some movement, but no kicks as yet!


----------



## shinona

Hello ladies. It's a while since I've popped in so thought I'd come and say hi! 

JM, can't believe you are almost 32 weeks and what a beautiful bump! Just lovely. That little lady will be here before you know it.

Lucy, so pleased your 20 week scan went well and the surprise wasn't ruined.

JR, glad you're feeling contented and enjoying your time getting to know your new man.

Squeshie, looking forward to hearing what colour your bump is. 

Katie, V jealous that you're still in your own jeans until recently. I am so bloated that I have had to dig out my maternity jeans already - loving the elasticated waist!!

Jen, wishing you good luck for this 2WW.

Well, I am now 8+2. Been quite sick but not as sick as I was with ds. Not really able to keep anything down in the mornings and usually feel a bit sick all day. I am actually quite calm and feeling positive about this. I thought I would be really worried but I am just trying to enjoy it and what will be, will be. Hopefully not too long to first scan. My sister knows already but she is the only one. She'd been on hols for 2 weeks but knew as soon as she saw me! My parents are away for 3 weeks at the moment too otherwise I think my mum would have guessed by now too. Not sure when we're going to tell them yet. We told them before first scan with ds as fil and his wife were over from France and we wanted to tell them in person. They've no plans to be over soon so we'll need to tell them over the phone this time. Need to wait and see.

xx


----------



## shinona

Wow! That was a post to rival LucyLu's!!! :haha:


----------



## squeshie

Nice to hear from your Shinona - it's always hard not to worry so well done on keeping calm! :) I must have a panic about once a day... almost. 

I must go shopping next week as I am uncomfortable in my trousers now - have started being creative with my summer wardrobe - turning some of my dresses into skirts so must go and purchase a couple of staples. Leggings seem like a good plan though! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies! 
Lucy iv also heard 2nd time is much easier so I'm holding out hope we will see!!
Shinona it's lovely to here from u! Not too long till ur 12week scan I'm sure u will feel loads better after that! And sickness is a great symptom means there are lots of hormones! Good luck!
Ladies I must say Katie is on baby number 1 and that's prob why she's managed to stay in her jeans till now I didn't need maternity until about 20weeks with jack and I was in maternity at 12weeks this time :rofl: but as u can see iv got a big bump! Leggings are a must have for me!!! I wouldn't say u need maternity leggings tho I've got a pair of next maternity legging and a pair of size 16 normal leggings (I'm normally a size 12) and they both fit the same!! No real difference! So no need to waste loads on them in my opinion also lucy the top Im. Wearing in the pic is from next maternity range it is lovely! Almost all my maternity is from next as I find it all fits better than other places anyway hope everyone is well today? Jenjen how u feeling? Any symptoms? Jasmine how's the bf? Good I hope! Xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Ladies I must say Katie is on baby number 1 and that's prob why she's managed to stay in her jeans till now I didn't need maternity until about 20weeks with jack and I was in maternity at 12weeks this time :rofl: but as u can see iv got a big bump!

Lol I second that! :haha:. I kept my first pregnancy a secret from some clients until 25 weeks lol. Wouldn't have had a hope on earth of doing that this time. I had a bump at 10 weeks! - but I think it was more bloat and relaxed muscles from last time, than the actual baby! Leggings are fab - I'm still wearing my non-maternity size 12s (my usual size) and just rolling them down under the bump! Not liking how much my thighs and bum are growing this time though - I bought a really nice denim maternity skirt a few weeks ago and thought that it would be great to wear in the winter with some ugg boots - but it now doesn't look like it is is gonna last much longer due to my rapidly increasing rear end!!!! Eek :rofl:

:wave: Shinona - glad you are doing well hun - loving the essay :haha:

Good to hear you are feeling a little better Katie x


----------



## squeshie

Hello :) have spent ages at the hospital as had to wait to see the specialist, baby has a slight curve in one part of the spine (so we're being monitored). Other than that everything was great, we found out we're having a boy :)


----------



## Lucy Lu

Congrats Curly! - a little boy! xx

Did they say what the curve might be down to? Hope you are not feeling too concerned, and they are taking good care of you and bubs.

P.S. Page 200 ladies!!! - wow we are a proper little chat happy group! x


----------



## squeshie

:) Curly - hehe :D

They have ruled our Spina Bifida as everything else looked normal so that was a huge weight lifted - it is isolated scoliosis - which means we will be scanned and monitored further but the position of the baby meant it was difficult to see in depth. We were reassured by the Consultant who was very thorough and we are being well looked after. It is a quite common problem that is normally picked up later in life or after birth so at least we are prepared etc :) 

We are very excited and it suddenly seems more real, if you know what I mean :)

Danielle :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Congrats on the boy squeshie :happydance:

I'm sure everything will be fine with the baby xxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Awesome news Danielle! Have you picked out a name? 

Katie - what about you??? Have you picked out names yet?


----------



## Lucy Lu

squeshie said:


> :) Curly - hehe :D

Crikey sorry Squeshie - I only just realised I did that! :blush: I was reading your post and thinking I wonder why Squeshie has written 'Curly - hehe' - she hasn't posted for a few days! :haha:. Call it preggo brain lol! That's good, like Katie said, sure they will take good care of you x

How are you doing JennJenn? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww congrats hun!! A little boy that's wonderful! Boys are amazing!! Sorry to hear about his spine but glad they don't seem too worried! And glad they are looking after u well! How is everyone else doin? Katie when do u find out hun? It's all very exciting! 
Any names? Lucy u got any names in mind? Jenjen how r u hun? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I find out on 19 August - unless I can manage to get a private gender scan that coincides with OH's days off in the next few days :dohh:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hello all my pregnant friends! :kiss:

Work is busy so I haven't been online too much today. And it will continue to be busy until February of next year :coffee:. Officially I am 11dpo and the IC were both negative from yesterday and today. No big surprise there. We did manage to DTD twice on the day I ovulated - it was Saturday and my girls were with my mother all day and night. So it was the perfect environment - like a mini vacation for us. So technically there's nothing more I could have done to get those little spermy where they needed to be!

So hopefully I will know by Friday or Saturday if anything took. 

School starts in 2 1/2 weeks so I'll need to take my oldest shopping for new shoes, etc. My youngest was born Sept 10th and the cut-off date to start kinder is age 5 on or before Sept 1st. So she has one more full year at pre-school.


----------



## jacks mummy

Jenjen my jack starts school this time ours go back in about 4weeks. So I've got to go buy him a whole new uniform, shoes ect which is going to cost a fortune! It's £27.50 just for one jumper!!! And I'm sure he will destroy it anyway being a boy and everything! Haha however I can't wait to see him all ready for school looking all grown up :) jenjen good luck over the next few days hope those ic's start to pick something up :) 
Katie good luck with ur scan Hun wether u have a private one or not can't wait to no!!! So exciting! Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Stacey :hugs: OH has pretty much put the kybosh on a private scan. He sees no reason why I can't wait for another 2 weeks :coffee: I'll be allowed to have one if they can't see anything at the 20 week scan. Boo hiss. I wanted to see the baby NOW :brat:

Hope everyone else is well - for those shopping for school clothes, have fun! :kiss:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Lets make guesses on Katie's LO's gender to make the time pass more quickly for you hun!... I am guessing boy - I don't know why - the fact that you've had bad M/S is steering me towards girl, but something keeps saying boy... don't know why...maybe it is me subconsciously reacting to your siggy!

Routing for you JennJenn - sounds like you have a good chance this month! Tell us if you are getting sick of the preggo chit chat - I feel a bit guilty going on about it when you are waiting patiently for that bfp hun :blush:


----------



## Jennjenn

I'll be testing tomorrow. I got 2 faint lines but they came after 10 minutes on the two IC I did this Today. So my understanding is that those lines are evap lines. however I've never gotten evap lines before with these IC. 

Does anyone have experience w/ evap lines? It's just so strange I've never had them before...:shrug:


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jennjenn said:


> I'll be testing tomorrow. I got 2 faint lines but they came after 10 minutes on the two IC I did this Today. So my understanding is that those lines are evap lines. however I've never gotten evap lines before with these IC.
> 
> Does anyone have experience w/ evap lines? It's just so strange I've never had them before...:shrug:

Ooh that sounds so exciting - wow maybe this is it hun?! I had them once on a Superdrug (UK store) cheapie, which are apparently notorious for them. The first test I did the month we actually did conceive was the only other evap I ever got - like you, on a brand which I had never got evaps on before. I left it in the bin thinking it was negative, and when I came home, it had a definite, but very faint, second line. I was never absolutely sure of o-day, but at a guess, that was on 10 or 11 DPO so v early days.

Rooting for you JennJenn - keep us posted!


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks - this would put me at an ideal due date - mid April. So we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## katiekittykat

Lucy Lu said:


> Lets make guesses on Katie's LO's gender to make the time pass more quickly for you hun!... I am guessing boy - I don't know why - the fact that you've had bad M/S is steering me towards girl, but something keeps saying boy... don't know why...maybe it is me subconsciously reacting to your siggy!

I've thought it's a boy since Day 1 Lucy! Just a feeling I get.....I even refer to the baby as 'him' :haha: Only 2 weeks to find out....

Jen - keeping everything crossed for you :kiss:


----------



## squeshie

Fingers crossed Jenn :) Sounds very interesting!

I am going to say boy too for Katie - I'm sure those two weeks will fly by!

We have another scan, this time at the fetal medicine unit at St Mary's in Manchester, to double check that curve and I guess to make a plan re my care or the the baby's after birth care :) So all is good!


----------



## squeshie

Forgot to say, scan's a week today, so I'll be 20 weeks then. :)


----------



## Jennjenn

:bfp: I can't believe it! My day is finally here,


----------



## squeshie

Oh Jenn I'm so happy for you!!!! Yay! :) Congrats x


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks Squeshie - I'm very excited but trying not to be too excited if you know what I mean!


----------



## jacks mummy

OMG jenjen!!!!!!! I'm am soooooooooooo happy for u!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I can't actually believe your pregnant!! Well done! 
And Katie I think boy too! Xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Well I'm technically not overdue until Sunday/Monday, but those IC were positive yesterday and today. I'll keep everyone posted - I'm just trying to be relaxed for the next 2 weeks. I'm seeing my OBGYN on Monday for a bacterial infection, so I want him to draw a beta. My MD usually doesn't see new OB until 8 weeks...not sure if anything is different when advanced maternal age...


----------



## Lucy Lu

:headspin: :dance: :wohoo:

Bloody preggo hormones, I am sat here bawling I'm so happy for you JennJenn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is the best news!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Been thinking about you all day - could barely wait to get online but haven't had 5 minutes until now!

Twice on "O" day too!!!! - doesn't Shettles make that a blue bump hehe?!


----------



## Lucy Lu

PS. Bet Katie's baby will prove us all wrong now and be a little girl!


----------



## Jennjenn

Lucy Lu said:


> :headspin: :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> Bloody preggo hormones, I am sat here bawling I'm so happy for you JennJenn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is the best news!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Been thinking about you all day - could barely wait to get online but haven't had 5 minutes until now!
> 
> Twice on "O" day too!!!! - doesn't Shettles make that a blue bump hehe?!

Thanks Miss Lucy Lu. I'm excited but trying not to focus on it in case things go south. But my DH seems to be happy and we'll just go week by week! I'm very lucky and I just hope those w/ greater struggles get their bfp soon as well. Our plan was to try for a boy...so fingers crossed it will be 2 against 3 and not 4 against 1....

I will most definitely find out the sex! Hopefully around 13 weeks. I am considered high risk so I'll go in for an early scan.:happydance:


----------



## Jasmine_rose

Congrats Jenn jenn its amazing news xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations Jennjenn :happydance::happydance: So pleased for you xxxxxx

PS I'm secretly hoping it's a girl, but now everyone has said boy.......:dohh: Only 13 days until we know.....:coffee:


----------



## Lucy Lu

It's only us guessing though - and like I said, I'm sure I've been biased towards boy because of your siggy lol! Remember, old wives tales says bad M/S = girl, so still very much 50/50 chance!!!

Lol JennJenn, you will find out the sex before me! I am so envious everyone is finding out - I am gonna be so desperate to know come December!

Sorry if this is a stupid question :blush: but what makes you high risk? U have probably already said, and I am a bit loopy at the mo


----------



## Jennjenn

Just my age...increased chance of miscarriage, chromosomal abnormalities, etc. I'm 41 and baby is due 3 days before my birthday. But I've been late with my previous 2, so it is a very good chance he/she will come around my b-day.

My friend who just had her little girl has scans every month starting at 3 months. She and I are the same age.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Oh yep course, sorry - my mum had my sister at 37 and they watched her a little more closely than usual. All was well tho - she's a happy and healthy 17yr old now. That will be reassuring to have the monthly scans, and you will get to see baby developing all the way through :flower:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? Just dropping in quickly before I get too tired and fall asleep! I always seem to be so tired at the moment! 
I was just thinking kb38 hasn't been intouch for a while hope shes ok!!! (unless iv missed her posts) lol 
Jenjen have u tested again hun? 
How is everyone feeling? Who's feeling baby move? 
I'm good just tired all the time but I guess that's just the joys of the last few weeks of pregnancy eh?! Lol I will be so glad to have her out now tho and get my body back I feel HUGE and hate struggling to do everything anyway il stop moaning now lol xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

I don't think KB has been on for a while - hope you are doing ok hun :hugs:.

Not long to go Stacey! - Hope you are getting some rest tonight. Take care x


----------



## Jennjenn

Yes I have an official positive result from the local Target store. Will post the picture when I can...trying to get my house organized before the morning sickness sets in. I have it bad every time I've been pregnant - so it's not very fun for me.

KB38's hubby was still being tested last I remember.


----------



## Lucy Lu

:dance:


Jennjenn said:


> Yes I have an official positive result from the local Target store. Will post the picture when I can...trying to get my house organized before the morning sickness sets in. I have it bad every time I've been pregnant - so it's not very fun for me.
> 
> KB38's hubby was still being tested last I remember.

:yipee: - glad af day has passed! Is OH chuffed about the bfp? Fingers crossed you don't get any M/S this time! You never know - they say every pregnancy is different don't they. I had it so mild with DS that it didn't bother me at all - but was sick as a dog this time!! :dohh:

Forgot to ask before, are you getting any symptoms yet?


----------



## Jennjenn

Lucy - he is really excited. He has picked out 2 names already. Poseiden if it is a boy and Ariel if it is a girl...we were fooling around the pool the weekend I ovulated. Actually I hope I have m/s - it tells me everything is still okay! When I had my mc, the M/S had stopped ten days before my first appt. So I knew something was wrong. It is like my security blanket, even though I hate the feeling, I am reassured the sticky bean is still hanging around.

No real symptoms but the occasional boob soreness, especially when DH grabs them. I saw my OB today bec I had a yeast infection. I told him of this pain I have on my left side. he said I probably have a corpus luteum cyst. He drew blood for a bets HCG and progesterone. So I will know on Tuesday if they need to do anything. Oh and he wants me to see him for my first check at 6 weeks instead 8 weeks. So I will be going back rather soon!


----------



## Jennjenn

I'm such a total chowder head - I just noticed the header for the thread! Thanks so much!

Is everyone in London okay? I saw the news coverage on the riots and it is getting out of control. Please everyone be safe and don't take chances!

Please post so I know you are safe...


----------



## Jennjenn

katiekittykat said:


> Congratulations Jennjenn :happydance::happydance: So pleased for you xxxxxx
> 
> PS I'm secretly hoping it's a girl, but now everyone has said boy.......:dohh: Only 13 days until we know.....:coffee:

I hope you get your girl! They are wonderful!


----------



## jacks mummy

I'm ok jenjen I live quite far from London altho it seem to be spreading all over the uk, personally I think it's disgusting!! What is wrong with these people???!!! I live quite far out of the city in a quiet little town so I don't think il be affected but we do live near Leeds city centre I just hope it dosnt start there! Anyway Lucy, Jasmine, Katie all the rest of the uk ladies I would also like to no ur all ok!!! It's very worrying :hugs: 
Also jenjen ur welcome everyone has had there name up there at some point and it's ur turn now :D xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw u ladies are sweet. We're ok - we live in a village on the edge of a big-ish city, so unlikely anything would happen outside our home. It's spreading like wild fire tho - yesterday apparently someone tried to fire bomb the MacDonalds a 5 minute walk from my office - it did limited damage and no one was hurt, and I think they caught the perpetrator, but I just can't believe it how it is spiralling. Not working tomorrow and staying at home with LO - feel much safer here... although thankfully it doesn't sound like anything else has happened in our city today.

Curly is London isn't she? Hope she and LO are ok - it seems like it's quietened down in London tonight. These kids are finally getting the message there it seems. I can't get over the shock of seeing such chaos and danger caused mainly by teenagers... and so close to home - really scary. They just showed this woman talking on the news about how these kids were laughing about her fear - they're totally on a power trip, really sick.

JR/Katie/Squeshie - hope you are all ok. Post us a note so we know you're good x


----------



## katiekittykat

It's all quiet on the North Eastern front.....we haven't seen any trouble at all, and I don't think we will now. After getting battered by the media for all being drunken louts (Geordie Shore) or single parents on benefits in the 'most deprived areas of the country' (Geordie Finishing School for Girls) turns out we've actually got the moral high ground :)


----------



## KB38

OMG!!!! JennJenn HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Don't know why I decided to log on tonight but I have and what fabulous news! I am so happy for you. Fingers crossed your little bean sticks xx

I haven't had much time to read back through everyone's posts but from what I've seen, it all looks good. Will be lovely to see some photos soon.


----------



## Lucy Lu

katiekittykat said:


> It's all quiet on the North Eastern front.....we haven't seen any trouble at all, and I don't think we will now. After getting battered by the media for all being drunken louts (Geordie Shore) or single parents on benefits in the 'most deprived areas of the country' (Geordie Finishing School for Girls) turns out we've actually got the moral high ground :)

Lol and we have the reputation in my town for being very la de dah and posh!... and despite the fact it didn't get out of control here, we did still have some copy cat nutter trying to burn down MacDonalds!... just goes to show stereotypes are pure fiction! :haha:

I wonder if our dear PM is screwing about having to cut his holiday short due to a few delinquent kids!

Good to see you stopping in KB - how are you doing hun? :flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks KB! I'm cautiously excited. I've had a mc before so I know what to look for. Missed you a lot. Hope things are okay with you and DH.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya all 
its quiet here trouble wise .... some of my friends in Liverpool had to move their cars but their safe. The rain is awful here.....


----------



## Jennjenn

Glad to hear everyone is okay!


----------



## KB38

Thanks JennJenn and LucyLu! I'm ok. Completely exhausted which I think is just from all of the stress I've been putting on myself lately. I'm planning a nice quiet weekend this weekend with plently of sleep! How are you all going?


----------



## squeshie

Okay here too, we live outside of Manchester, that didn't fair too well. It's so mindless. Very sad and it must be the hormones but it made me angry watching the footage on the news, particularly the rioting and looting in Manchester and Salford where I can't believe children as young as nine were out vandalising and stealing - where were the parents?! Shocking. Anyhow - deep breath! Glad everyone here is fine, just hope everything is calm in Manchester now, am in tomorrow lunchtime for my scan with teh specialist - wish me luck :)


----------



## Lucy Lu

Good luck Squeshie - hope it goes well hun

Sounds like a good plan KB :hugs: - did work quieten down for you yet? I'm sure you said things were crazy busy there too?? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Go ladies glad everyone is ok!! Lovely to hear from u kb38! 
Squishie congrats on 20weeks!!! Half way there!! X
How is everyone doing? I'm ok just the same as before a big fatty lol xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Katie how long till ur scan now??? I'm so excited :) lol x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

can't believe how many of you are pregnant its really begining to be a huge preggy gang... love it 

I have to report im being really naughty with conception and havent taken the pill or used anything .... i keep trying to be sensible in my head but I really want a baby still even though my life is insane.. 

so guess its still the wing it and see method 

Im taking the kids to blackpool for a week with the bf this weekend so should be fun xx


----------



## squeshie

Ooh have fun in Blackpool JR, used to love going on all the rides etc :)

The appointment went as well as can be expected :) It is a curve - aka as scoliosis - but it is a good prognosis, can be remedied by physio and/or surgery after birth. We will have to wait until he is born to know the action and the severity of the curve. It's not great but it can be addressed, it is not spina bifida and everything else was normal. Saw some of the best images of him so far so we are being well looked after!

I can't believe 20 weeks :) Another 20 to go! x

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Awesome news...hope all goes well for the next 20 weeks.


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh ladies I've got up this morning and im in so much pain :( the pains are weird tho! My contractions with jack were low down in bump and lower back... These pains are all over bump mainly under boob area and inbetween my shoulder blades! But my bump keeps going hard when the pain comes! I'm going to leave it an hour and hope they stop if not I'm going to call OH and midwife xx


----------



## Jennjenn

FX for you Stacey...hope it is not early labor.


----------



## jacks mummy

Just to update u so ur not worrying.. The pains went away about half an hour after writing that post (thank god) I was so worried!! I'm seeing midwife tmoro so il mention it to her :) xxx 
Thanks jenjen xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Glad you're feeling a bit better Stacey xxxxxx

Got my scan on Friday if anyone wants to make some last minute gender guesses :)


----------



## jacks mummy

Thanks Katie it was pretty scary :( but I'm fine now!!I can't wait to find out what ur having!!! I still think boy but hey what would I no lol what time is it at? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

It's at 3.20pm, so you'll have to wait all morning! I think boy too x


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo all these boys makes me hope I'm having a boy as well!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Lol i was the first to say boy I think Katie, but then something keeps pulling me back to girl as well - I think it's because you suffered quite badly with M/S - isn't that one of the biggest old wives' tales, but often turns out to be true?!

Glad you are ok JM - hope you are getting a chance to take it easy as much as possible, even with Jack being on summer hols!

That is good news about the scan Squeshie - glad they can sort it after your little man arrives and it's nothing longer term. Hope it helped to reassure you x

I haven't posted in a little while - we had a scary couple of days. LO decided to nose dive out of his cot in the middle of the night, and managed to fracture his wrist in doing so. We spent most of Friday in A&E - I was totally gobsmacked when they said it was fractured. He had only winced ever so slightly if he put too much pressure on his wrist, so we were convinced it was just sprained. All in all a horrible experience, what with the worry about him being in any pain, seeing the broken bone on the x-ray, watching him suffer at all and having to deal with the questions in A&E to make sure he is being properly looked after and not abused in any way.... LO seemed to be the only one revelling in the whole situation - he acted like he was on some fun day out in A&E, laughing and pointing at everything. He found the x-ray fascinating... was all quite reassuring anyway that he wasn't suffering too much - I can't help feeling guilty tho, like we could have prevented it in some way. He is in a cast now until 5th Sept - poor little man tho - we are going on hols on Friday, and we're going to have to get him a waterproof cover to stop the water getting in if he wants to go swimming etc.

The timing of this sudden jumping out of the cot was bloody sod's law as well - we were 3 days off finishing his new room, complete with a bed for him to move into. He's in there now, and loves it - lots of space, and he has a big Roary the Racing car mural on one wall. His little face was a picture when we unveiled it to him.

Hope everyone is doing well anyway - sorry for my usual rambling! Friday was just the day from hell and I desperately needed to download! x


----------



## shinona

Lucylu, your poor wee boy. Ds did that once too but luckily didn't break anything. It was at nap time and dh heard a thump and found him face down on the carpet. He only had a carpet burn to the forehead. I'm glad he's OK though and enjoying his new big boy bed.

Jennjenn, so very pleased for your lovely news. Hope you are doing OK!

Katie, can't wait to hear what colour your bump is.

I am 10+5 today and having my first scan on Tuesday of next week. I am so looking forward to it although a bit nervous. Not as bad as I thought I would be. I have been really unwell this week with a lovely combo of tummy bug/food poisoning and ms. Sunday night was awful and I was away from home for work at the time. Not sure I've ever been so miserable and I was so worried that I would have hurt lo in some way as it was pretty violent. Still tired and pukey today. 

x


----------



## katiekittykat

Just wanted to update you.....we're on Team :blue: xxxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo I think we all felt like you were having a boy!


----------



## jacks mummy

Woohoo!! Team blue :) bet ur oh is over the moon!! Congrats chicken did the scan go well?? Xx


----------



## katiekittykat

He was like a dog with 2 tails Stacey :rofl: The way he's been kicking I knew I had a footballer in there!

The scan went really well - everything was fine, the baby was measuring right and all organs were present and correct. There was no mistaking that he was a boy - he turned over, legs akimbo, and all 4 of us said in unison 'Definitely a boy!' xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Haha he just wanted to show u what he's got! Boys are very proud lol glad all went well!! And love the name u have picked!!! I went to school with a very good looking boy with that name :rofl: have u bougt anything blue yet? X


----------



## katiekittykat

I spent £60 on baby clothes last night :blush:

Mal is buying a little Sunderland kit for him today I think......:haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Love the name, too. Have you made much progress with his room? Post some pics!!!!!


----------



## squeshie

Congrats Katie :) Love the name and the idea of a tiny footie kit :) Very cute

Hope you're okay Shinona, doesn't sound too pleasant :( 

Hope your LO is doing well Lucy x

How is everyone else?

I am okay, had my mum come visit, she is very excited (first grandchild) and wanted to buy all of the mama and papa factory shop :) It was nice to go shopping and buy some things for him though, just need to get moving on sorting the nursery now though! :)
x


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies how r u all doing? Everyone feeling ok? Jenjen has the sickness started yet? 
Is everyone feeling there babies kicking away now? Well today I'm 35weeks :dance: not long at all now and my baby Evie will be here! I can't quite believe it!!! My nesting has well and truely kicked in now!! I'm like a crazy woman :haha: I've already cleaned the whole of my downstairs and I'm just going upstairs and when I've done I'm going to start packing my hospital bag :shock: where has this year gone?? Anyway hope everyone is doing well 
Lucy hope you little man is feeling better an is enjoying his grown up bed! Lots of love from me and Evie x


----------



## jacks mummy

Everyone is being so quiet at the moment hope all Is ok with u all xxx


----------



## shinona

35 weeks, JM! Wow!! Evie will be here so soon. I can't wait to see photos of her.

I have my first scan tomorrow. We told our parents at the weekend too, which was lovely although they'd already guessed! Fingers crossed I am back here with a scan of a healthy little one tomorrow.

Katie, love the name! Hubby bought a tiny football kit for J too. Very cute especially with his name across the back.

x


----------



## jacks mummy

Ooh shinona! Good luck hope all goes perfect :) xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Had a scan but it was too early to see a heartbeat. Going back in 10 days for another. FX!


----------



## shinona

Jennjenn said:


> Had a scan but it was too early to see a heartbeat. Going back in 10 days for another. FX!

Fingers crossed for you! How are you feeling?
x


----------



## shinona

First scan today was FAB!! I was put forward a week so I am now 12+4 and due on 2 March. That was a lovely surprise. Baby was fast asleep at first but had its left hand up at the side of its head. He/she is a puncher rather than a kicker and was not very cooperative at all. We were in for a good long time while she tried to get measurements for the nuchal fold test thingy. So, we got some lovely views of its gorgeous face. 

It was so emotional and we were so happy. As you know, last time I had a scan (in Feb), it was to confirm the mc and there was nothing there. Seeing that tiny person today was so special. Here he/she is! Happy to hear any guesses as to gender!!
https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr116/ShonaL/BabyLogie124238113001.jpg
https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr116/ShonaL/BabyLogie124238112001.jpg
https://i475.photobucket.com/albums/rr116/ShonaL/BabyLogie12423811001.jpg


----------



## Jennjenn

Nice pics! I'm feeling ok...it's touch and go with the MS! It's mostly in the afternoon and evening. I'm happy as long as I feel sick! That means everything is going well!


I am also pretty tired but wake early if I go to sleep before 10 pm.


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww shinona your baby is beautiful :) so glad all went perfect!!!! I'm not great at guessing lol but il go with :blue: may change my mind as time goes on lol 
Jenjen my ms was always bad in the evening :) good luck with ur next scan I'm sure all is fine! How's all the other (very quiet!) ladies doing? I've been packing my hospital bag :shock: lol just need to go to our big asda to get mini toiletries ect anyway hope ur all rite xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya girlies 
well looks like this month isnt my month I seem to be spotting so probably AF coming to get me... no fair only day 21


----------



## shinona

That is early for you, JR. Are you sure it's not implanation? 

Not sure what you'll think but I always got spotting before af and I took B6 and B complex vitamins for a couple of months and it seemed to sort that out.

x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

no idea on the implantation idea as im still not producing anything on a towel just occasionally getting the odd stain when i wipe. very odd.... day 22 today not classing day 21 as AF as waiting for it to kick in properly. I dont usually spot during a month and it is very very early for me ......... not that its a bad thing as gynae say shorter cycles are more likely to be fertile ones compared to my 30 40 50 day cycles.... TMI aleart but yesterdays spotting was a clear jelly with a string of red blood in it ( very odd!!!!) and today its the odd tiny brown blob


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah, I'm not so sure that is AF...


----------



## Jasmine_rose

oh well its definately AF so woop woop on to next month xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww sorry Jasmine! Hopefully next month will be your month!! How is everyone else?? Havnt heard from Lucy in ages!! I went on her profile and she hasn't even logged on here in about 10days! Hope all is ok with her and baby and family cos it's not like her to be so quiet!! How is everyone else feeling? I'm 36weeks tmoro :) 1week off full term :dance: I'm on bed rest at the moment and in alot of pain with a trapped nerve in my back been like this for 5days it truely is agony and I'm hoping and preying that it's over with soon my doctor said they will have to evaluate how I'm going to give birth if it isn't gone soon and if the physio that he's sending round dosnt fix it, got a midwife appointment on tue I think it will be a home visit! Anyway hope everyone is better than me! Lol xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya girlies! Sorry I have been AWOL. Totally forgot to say we were going on hols down to Dorset for 10 days. Just got back - really mixed weather, but had lovely time. Feeling lots of movement from baby this week, and it's really active all of a sudden when sudden loud noises happen, so I think it's starting to take things in from the outside! LO's wrist is healing well I think - he seems to be leaning on it to get up and using that hand a lot more generally. Cast comes off next Monday so that will be a relief it is all over.

So sweet of you to wonder where I was Jacksmummy - I have been dying to come on here and hear everyone's news. Can't believe you are so close now. Will be so exciting to hear your news. Your scan pics are fab Shinona, so clear - I'm not getting an inkling about the sex I'm afraid! I will have to guess on yours for a few more days. Congrats on joining team Blue Katie! - lovely name. Must be so exciting to go out and buy all the blue! We have been discussing names all week on hols and have a shortlist now of (still) about 20 for each sex lol! We are leaning towards blue now aren't we? What with Squeshie and Curly's LOs as well! Sorry to hear af got you Jasmine_Rose - fingers crossed for this month :hugs:

When is your next scan JennJenn? Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit sick, but like you say, it's a nice reassurance :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

Lucy Lu said:


> Hiya girlies! Sorry I have been AWOL. Totally forgot to say we were going on hols down to Dorset for 10 days. Just got back - really mixed weather, but had lovely time. Feeling lots of movement from baby this week, and it's really active all of a sudden when sudden loud noises happen, so I think it's starting to take things in from the outside! LO's wrist is healing well I think - he seems to be leaning on it to get up and using that hand a lot more generally. Cast comes off next Monday so that will be a relief it is all over.
> 
> So sweet of you to wonder where I was Jacksmummy - I have been dying to come on here and hear everyone's news. Can't believe you are so close now. Will be so exciting to hear your news. Your scan pics are fab Shinona, so clear - I'm not getting an inkling about the sex I'm afraid! I will have to guess on yours for a few more days. Congrats on joining team Blue Katie! - lovely name. Must be so exciting to go out and buy all the blue! We have been discussing names all week on hols and have a shortlist now of (still) about 20 for each sex lol! We are leaning towards blue now aren't we? What with Squeshie and Curly's LOs as well! Sorry to hear af got you Jasmine_Rose - fingers crossed for this month :hugs:
> 
> When is your next scan JennJenn? Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit sick, but like you say, it's a nice reassurance :thumbup:

This coming Thursday at 8:30 am. I'll let everyone know how it goes. I'll be 7 weeks and 3 days. 

JM - I have gorilla hair on my legs! I had 2 last treatments and they were looking great. Now it's all back! LOL. I'll start up again next year after delivery....or do I need to wait until I stop nursing?


----------



## squeshie

Just checking in, hope you're all well :)

Hope you're not in pain JM - that sounds truly rubbish :(

JR - fingers crossed til next month xxx

I have had a pretty weird week, went away with DH (he was working for a couple of days but it was nice to see Oxford and eat out etc) then we went for one day and night to Stratford - it was all really nice and all but mildly dampened by really bad (tmi alert!) constipation - boy pregnancy is so glamorous isn't it?! So yes - I had an interesting week :) Nevermind, baby has been loads more active too :) Or I can feel it more!? And DH felt the kicks for the first time too, so that was pretty ace :)

xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw you came to my home town Squeshie! We live in Oxford... lol that's the most personal info I've ever given away on here - must be getting brave. Whereabouts did you stay?

I missed what you said about the trapped nerve JM - hope it has calmed down a bit now. Are you suffering more with this baby? I'm really feeling it this time - it's not awful, but definitely worse than last time - more sickness, I feel heavier and more sluggish and now where I had stitches last time is a bit sore from time to time. Lol the joys of pregnancy hey?! I am gonna be bl**dy massive by the end of this too - Already I'm now less than half a stone lighter than I was at 37wks pregnant with our little boy!!!!! My boobs, bum and thighs are mahooooosive :rofl:. Anyone fancy joining me for a 2012 exercise and diet regime? I'm loathed to do anything too strenuous too soon that might affect milk supply, but I'm 30 next summer and don't want to be massive for my birthday!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

big hugs to you all hope your back and pregnancy aches get better .... this AF is such a light one very very odd barely a need to wear a sanitary towel..


----------



## shinona

Lucy Lu said:


> Aw you came to my home town Squeshie! We live in Oxford... lol that's the most personal info I've ever given away on here - must be getting brave. Whereabouts did you stay?
> 
> I missed what you said about the trapped nerve JM - hope it has calmed down a bit now. Are you suffering more with this baby? I'm really feeling it this time - it's not awful, but definitely worse than last time - more sickness, I feel heavier and more sluggish and now where I had stitches last time is a bit sore from time to time. Lol the joys of pregnancy hey?! I am gonna be bl**dy massive by the end of this too - Already I'm now less than half a stone lighter than I was at 37wks pregnant with our little boy!!!!! My boobs, bum and thighs are mahooooosive :rofl:. Anyone fancy joining me for a 2012 exercise and diet regime? I'm loathed to do anything too strenuous too soon that might affect milk supply, but I'm 30 next summer and don't want to be massive for my birthday!

Just feed like a demon, darling - works better than any diet/exercise regime!

Glad everyone is doing well and hope your back sorts itself out, JM. That must be really hard going.

I have just found out today that one of my colleagues is pregnant. That means there are 3 of us due within 10 weeks of each other in a team of 13! The funniest part: I haven't told them I am preggers yet (they've been so sh!tty to me since I came back from mat leave that I am loathe to!). I am so immature - I can't wait to see their faces when I make my announcement.

x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw sadly that didn't work for me last time Shinona - I was starving right through breastfeeding so ate like a horse for ages lol! It did help get me back to within half a stone of my pre-pregnancy weight after a few months tho I guess, so I guess I will just have to be patient.

Lol I would love to be a fly on the wall when you tell them Shinona! We have 4 out of 7 people leaving our team within the next 6wks-2months and our managers wonder why! Sadly I am the last of the 4 to go so will have a couple of quite frantic last weeks before i go on mat leave!

Is it worth taking a test to be sure JM? U never know - if the bleeding is so different too...


----------



## Jasmine_rose

dont worry girlies after all my silly head worrying AF is now raging as normal..... just took a while to kick in and now its still hanging about strong as ever ....


----------



## Jennjenn

Well some what sad news. There was no heart beat. The technician saw a fetal pole and said I may still be too early for the heart beat to be seen. I am 7w3d, so I really think it should be there. She also said I had made progress from my first scan last Monday - I was exactly 6w that day.

So the next step is 48 hour blood draws for HCG. I'll go back on Saturday for the second draw but won't get the results until Tuesday since Monday is a holiday. I guess if the results are really low on this first draw, I'll know MC is around the corner.


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh jenjen I'm so so so sorry and I'm hoping and preying it's just too early!!! :hugs: good luck chicken, if u need to let it all out we are all here for u! The waiting can't be easy! And u no there are a few ladies on here that have been thru mc so if the worst happens u always have them! Anyway Il be waiting for ur update! :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ditto what Stacey said, Jenn Jenn. So sorry you are having to go through this. Will be thinking of you and baby and hope all is well with the HCG tests. Hang in there. Sounds positive that she said you have made progress since the 1st scan. Keep us posted, and if you ever need to talk, we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks JM & LL...I'm pretty much a realist and not holding out much hope. At 40+ even if you do get pregnant, there is a higher rate of MC. But I'll update you tomorrow once we get the first levels! :thumbup:


----------



## squeshie

Lucy Lu said:


> Aw you came to my home town Squeshie! We live in Oxford... lol that's the most personal info I've ever given away on here - must be getting brave. Whereabouts did you stay?
> 
> I missed what you said about the trapped nerve JM - hope it has calmed down a bit now. Are you suffering more with this baby? I'm really feeling it this time - it's not awful, but definitely worse than last time - more sickness, I feel heavier and more sluggish and now where I had stitches last time is a bit sore from time to time. Lol the joys of pregnancy hey?! I am gonna be bl**dy massive by the end of this too - Already I'm now less than half a stone lighter than I was at 37wks pregnant with our little boy!!!!! My boobs, bum and thighs are mahooooosive :rofl:. Anyone fancy joining me for a 2012 exercise and diet regime? I'm loathed to do anything too strenuous too soon that might affect milk supply, but I'm 30 next summer and don't want to be massive for my birthday!

We actually stayed just on the outskirts (to save money for Stratford) at the Peartree travelodge - it is not as nice as the lovely malmaison hotel in the castle grounds! It was a lovely city, quite nice to wander around! :)

I'll join the 2012 fitness and diet regime - I have two weddings in August and don't want to be massive and uncomfortable :) x


----------



## squeshie

Awh Jenn, ditto what the others have said, fingers crossed! x


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I just thought I'd give u guys an update just seen midwife and baby is almost fully engaged :) she said with the amount of braxton hicks I've been having she thinks Evie could arrive any time :shock: I can't quite believe it and now I'm slightly crapping myself if I'm honest lol 
Anyway jennjenn how r u darling?? Il keep checking for ur update :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Good luck Stacey! I know things will go smoothly - at least with my #2 it did.

So just a quick update - The blood test results were normal for a pregnancy at this stage. However, the CRL was 47mm (6w1d) and according to LMP I am 7w3d. There is a good week difference btw the 2 dates. I OV on cd13 and my first +HPT was cd25, so I am confident my dates are accurate. 

The MD said based on OV @ cd13 and +HPT on cd25, he would be surprised if this pregnancy progressed. So now a repeat HCG tomorrow and he will call me with the results. Next week I'll either have another scan or go in for the D&C.


----------



## jacks mummy

Well jennjenn at this point we can only hope and prey! I so hope ur little bean is doing ok! It's good news on ur bloods tho so will just have to wait! How r u feeling darling? U seem to be holding it together really well! I don't really no what to say other than I'm here if u want to talk :hugs: 
Well my back is better now! THANK GOD!!! Was so worried I wouldnt be able to take jack for his first day at school!!! Or that I was going to have to have an epidural as I wouldn't of been able to labour!! But all is good now and I'm happy! Going to get the last bits for the hospital bag today I need something to wear in the birthing pool (I'm hoping for a water birth) also need to get jack some school shoes and new trainers ect so got a busy day of shopping when oh get bk from his morning at work. Anyway hope everyone is doing well?! Lots of :hugs: to jennjenn!!! Also il post a pic on Tuesday of jack in his uniform so u can all see lol (proud mummy moment) lol x


----------



## shinona

JenJen, I am praying for you, darling and hoping that your levels are rising when you get your results back on Tuesday. Definitely good that they thought you had made progress and that the levels were normal though. everything crossed!!

JM, eek! You're almost there! Can you believe it?? I can't wait to see Jack in his uniform either.

x


----------



## curly123

Hello everyone!

I hope you're all doing ok - JennJenn hoping you're ok and your results will be fine xxx

Hope everyone is doing ok?

Stacey - wow when I was at your stage he was also engaged and my Braxton hicks were through the roof! They 'turned' into actual contractions, there wasn't really a drastic change other than at some point I thought 'er I think they're painful and regular enough to start timing'..sure enough every 7-10 mins...then quickly got to 3-4 mins within about 3 hours! Could be any time for you now! I started dilating at 35 weeks and then had Avi weeks early....who knows!

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey ladies I thought I'd upload a pic I took tnite of bump it's dropped now so looks different.. Pls pls excuse my hiddious underwear I don't have any matching that fits these days :rofl: (can't actually believe I'm posting a pic in my underwear!) anyway here it is xx
 



Attached Files:







c72fcd30.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jennjenn

Oh I love it Stacey! It'll be no time at all and little Evie will be here! This weekend is a holiday (All offices closed Monday)so we decided drive to San Antonio with the girls and go to Sea World...lots of walking and eating!

Well I went to the lab at the hospital today and it was CLOSED!!!!!! I was so mad! I called the doctor on call and she said to wait until Tuesday. So here is my plan, I'll go to the doctor's office at 8:15 to tell the nurse I want to go ahead with a scan and hopefully get something booked for that day. If everything is fine I'll get the regular prenatal bloodwork, if no hb I'll get the Pre-op blood work and hopefully have surgery Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## jacks mummy

Well I just thought I'd drop in a say I'm a WATERMELON!!! Woohoo!! 37weeks and full term :dance: anyway just wanted to share that with u haha hope everyone is ok?! 
Thinking about u jennjenn!! :hugs: 
Also my best friend told me she was 6weeks pregnant last night and I really couldn't be happier for them both! Xx


----------



## jacks mummy

Oh and congrats Lucy on hitting double figures!! 99days and counting :D xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Looking good Stacey :hugs: I can't believe Evie is almost here!!! Hope the next couple of weeks are good to you.

Not long until I'm in double figures either - where did the time go lol xx

PS FX for you Jenn :kiss:


----------



## shinona

JM, look at that lovely bump! Fabulous. Congrats on getting to term. That little lady can come any time she likes now. Hope Jack enjoys school tomorrow.

x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hiya ladies! Curly - lovely to see you stopping in - how are you and LO doing hun?

Thanks Stacey - yep I am in double figures countdown! One week to go and I will join you in third tri, probably only for a matter of days tho by the sounds of it! So exciting little Evie will be with you anytime now! Keep us posted! Can't wait to see piccies of Jack in his uniform too. Hope he has a good first day!

How's things, Shinona and Katie? Hope you're both keeping well.

Any news JennJenn? Hope you're doing ok, hun x


----------



## Jennjenn

So I went to the doctor's office this morning hoping I could get a scan (instead of drawing more blood). Well the scan lady was booked all day. So I went ahead with the blood work and will hear tomorrow the results. 

I've actually have felt great today - no nausea or bloating...so I know the HCG hormones are dropping. I might try to go for a jog since I ate like a pig for the last 3 1/2 weeks!


----------



## Jennjenn

Well ladies it's official - I've miscarried and have scheduled my D&C for tomorrow at noon :nope:. In addition I've scheduled a tubal ligation as my TTC journey has come to an end. The stats for pregnancy and m/c for 41-42 are depressing to say the least. Since I fall in this range, this is the best choice for me. In all regards, I count myself to be extremely lucky to have 2 wonderful daughters. I wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their support and wish each of you the best of luck!


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww jennjenn I'm so so sorry darling!!! :hugs: what an awful situation to be in! I'd really like u to stick around tho or il add u on Facebook! Don't want to lose touch after nearly a year of friendship! That goes for all of u! I hope today goes as well as could be and I truely am sorry for ur loss! U give those beautiful girls of urs big cuddles and it will make u feel better xxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## shinona

Oh JennJenn, I am so so sorry to hear that. Please take good care of yourself and let us know how you are getting on.

xx


----------



## Jennjenn

Thanks ladies! I've been to the loo because I had to take an enema - yuk!


----------



## Jennjenn

Most definitely we need to be FB buddies! Anyone want my contact info let me know! Sending you pm Stacey!


----------



## KB38

Oh JennJenn, I am so sorry to hear your news. I am all teary. I really hope that today has gone ok and that your recovery time is short. I have no doubt that as hard as the coming weeks will be for you, you'll handle them with the same positivity with which you've handled the last 12 or so months. If you feel like a shoulder to cry on, please let me know. Like Stacey, I'd love to stay in contact (even though I've been almost AWOL for the last six weeks or so myself). Please PM me your details xx


----------



## KB38

PS I haven't had time to read back through everyone's post but I hope you're all well. Stacey, you look amazing


----------



## curly123

Hi girls,

So sorry Jenjen - you seem so amazingly positive...lots of love and thoughts to you x
-
Thanks Lucylu all good - Last night no sleep as lo hasn't pooed in 3 days so is uncomfortable :( took him to docs today and all is fine...will give him half oz of boiled water later and hope that helps him poor thing! Explosion I'm sure is on its way lol
He's now smiling and his laughs are a lot like coughs and so funny! 
Wow nearly 3rd tri - amazing! Hope you're feeling good with it?

Stacey - nearly there hope you're doing ok and your back is alright!

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: JennJenn - so sorry your journey had to end in this way hun. You sound like you are handling things so well. 

Definitely would love to keep in touch. I can't believe it has been nearly a year since we all started chatting. Feels like we are all such good friends now, despite never meeting. Take care hun, and just wanted to say I am thinking of you lots.

KB hun - nice to see you stopping in, albeit in sad circumstances. Been thinking of you a lot xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Jack started school today, (I was wrong he didn't start tue lol) anyway here is a pic xx oh I cried by the way lol so bloody emotional xxx
 



Attached Files:







83ddcaa1.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jacks mummy

Lucy il be seeing u in 3rd tri tmoro!!! Woohoo hope everyone is ok! Jennjenn how did everything go? Xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw so sweet of you to remember hun! I am so excited! DS's 2nd birthday in 3 weeks too - can't believe where the time has gone! How are you feeling? Getting any signs Evie is coming?

How are you doing JennJenn?

God ladies, I need to vent!!!... have just heard over the last few days that my MIL has been saying some pretty mean stuff about what I will be like with 2 kids - apparently, she has been joking about how I will struggle with 2 children, and won't be able to cope with breastfeeding the baby. She's also said that our house wouldn't function without my husband. He is super organised and really supportive with housework and helping out with our little boy, but I do a bl**dy lot at home and with our son AND bring in nearly as much money as he does, working a 3 day week! She hacks me right off! I don't really care what she thinks alone, but it's the fact that these things get said to her family and I'm painted to look like some lazy incapable mess! It's all stereotypical cr*p anyway - because I did well academically, she's always making jokes about how I have no common sense... which is a load of bull.

Sorry, I just needed to get this off my chest. There's no talking to her, because she just denies having said anything. I could tell you oodles of comments from the past. All the feelings and pent up resentment I have are flooding back, and I was blaming my hormones and feeling really guilty, but it seems like I am justified for being wary again. Thing is she helps so much with DS, I feel bad for having this rage - but honestly that's no excuse for some of the comments.

Eek family hey!!!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya Girlies 
Ive been a away for a bit so it took a while catching up 
sorry to hear your news jenn jenn Hugs its a horriable situation to be in...
JM your bump looks so big ...glad ur getting there 
Lucy lou MIL arent they annoying grrrrrrrr i vent about mine all the time 

As for me well Im having a strange month.... my Pcos is playing up I think as I havent stopped bleeding yet this month so since I started spotting its been 21 days of AF ..... 
Its annoying and I have no idea where I am cycl wise now.... no one ever tells you about cycle where u bleed all month.....


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi hun, I'll be back in facebook later so look you up too! Lol I am so excited!! Nice to put faces to names!

Sorry your PCOS is playing up. Hope it stops soon. Did you go anywhere nice? x


----------



## Jennjenn

I'm doing great and back at work - ugh! :coffee:

The surgery went well, except we didn't have the tubal ligation. My insurance only covers a portion of it and I would've had to pay $2500 - both DH and I said no way! So I guess technically we are NTNP. But I have thrown away all my TTC supplies, etc and I'm not tracking anything anymore. I even trashed the prenantal vitamins! I turned off al the instant notifications on BNB as well. So I'm still trying to move on, but keep connected with those in this MADHOUSE!

LucyLu - my MIL is a witch as well, but luckily she only speaks Russian so I don't have to listen to her stupid s**t. 

JR - what a crappy month, I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

I havent been anywhere particulary just been busy with the back to school stuff xxxx


----------



## squeshie

Hey folks - hope you're all okay, have had a pretty mad week being back at school, stonking cold, birthday and Dh's brother is ill in hospital - eek -it never rains just pours!

Gutted for you Jenn - tis a rubbish thing to go through! I hope you're taking good care of yourself xxx

I hope things sort themselves out for you too JR - weird cycles are crapness!

Hope Lucy, katie and Stacey are all well? Any news on baby Evie yet? :) Jack looked awesome in his new school trews :) How are you KB? Still plodding on? xxx

Will definitely keep in contact on fb - how are we doing this? PMs? xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey ladies sorry about you mil Lucy she sounds just like mine!! Why do they always have to be such witches??!! I think u will be a great mum of 2darling so don't let some old hag make u feel bad for wanting a bigger family, working, keeping a house and looking after a young child is hard work and she should appreciate that not put u down for it!!! Stupid woman! And gosh ur little boy is growing up fast it will be him starting school before u no it lol x
Jasmine sorry your still bleeding hope it buggers off soon!!! Nice to have u bk tho been quiet these last few weeks! X
Jennjenn glad all went smoothly and ur doing well! And hope that even tho u are not 'trying' anymore that u get some good luck and maybe a little surprise! Hehe x
And me I'm fine 38weeks today! I've been having cramping and mild contractions on and off for about 3days now but they don't seem to be going anywhere :( but she will be here soon so it fine with me. Just want to give her a big cuddle now been waiting along time for her! Lol anyway hope ur all good xxxxxx


----------



## squeshie

Gosh I can't believe how quick it's gone JM x


----------



## jacks mummy

Well for anyone that wants to add me on Facebook my email address is 
[email protected]
And my name is Stacey Ward 
For anyone that goes by a different name on here send me an inbox to let me no which one of our group u are lol xxxxx


----------



## squeshie

Added Stacey and L :) I'm Danielle Steele like teh author, my pic is a picture of my dog in the park :) x


----------



## jacks mummy

I thought it must have been u from ur doggies :) it's lovely to see what u look like :) xxx


----------



## squeshie

:) There's loads of the dogs, the furbabies as my Mum calls them! It's nice to see what you both look like too x Plus easier to see the baby updates on fb!


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jennjenn said:


> LucyLu - my MIL is a witch as well, but luckily she only speaks Russian so I don't have to listen to her stupid s**t.

:rofl: - love it! That was so much more succinct than I could ever be, but said it all! :haha:

:dohh: for going back to work. So sorry you had to go through all this with LO - sounds like you are coping really well, and that sounds like a very healthy approach to be NTNP. Nice to hook up on fb - Had a nosey at your pics btw :blush:. Your daughters are lovely.

Thanks Stacey - guess I am not the only one hey?! Far from it. Why do mothers of sons feel the need to be so overbearing to their daughter-in-laws? Guess that is a massive generalisation, but you just come across it so much! Wow, you could go into labour any day now - I keep expecting to log in here and see piccies!

Well, totally random I know, but I am now scared to move off the sofa - a massive spider just went running across the floor, and it has hidden somewhere now eek :nope:


----------



## Lucy Lu

P.S. I am officially in third tri!!! Woo hoo! And to mark the occasion, baby has been giving some real solid kicks and really high up!

:wave: Squeshie - how are you doing? x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Whoops Stacey - I PM'd everyone the other day to ask did they fancy hooking up on fb, but I only just realised I PM'd a totally random jacksmummy on here! - forgot to put the space in your username, so i have just told a stranger on here my real name. Hey ho!

Will PM you again now and facebook you. I saw you on JennJenn's profile and assumed it must be you! x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

oooo im excited to be adding people on fb xxxxx im on lucy lou and staceys now and ive added u squeshie ..... anyone else want me ???


----------



## Jennjenn

Pick me, pick me! I want to join the group!


----------



## jacks mummy

It's so strange to be able to see u all! Lol I love it! Now it will be easier for me to let u guys no when my princess arrives! Just a random question here ladies but when do u all start ur Xmas shopping? I usually start end of October but I'm thinking maybe start abit earlier I like to be organised at that time of year it's so stressful and with a few of u due to give birth around Xmas are any of u thinking about it yet? Xx


----------



## KB38

Jasmine_rose said:


> oooo im excited to be adding people on fb xxxxx im on lucy lou and staceys now and ive added u squeshie ..... anyone else want me ???

I do. I'll find you on LL's or Stacey's. I'm the one with the two puppies on my wedding day. Oh and DH is there too


----------



## KB38

KB38 said:


> Jasmine_rose said:
> 
> 
> oooo im excited to be adding people on fb xxxxx im on lucy lou and staceys now and ive added u squeshie ..... anyone else want me ???
> 
> I do. I'll find you on LL's or Stacey's. I'm the one with the two puppies on my wedding day. Oh and DH is there tooClick to expand...

I've tried to friend you all but I'm hopeless with fb and am having computer "issues" as you can see from the fact that I'm quoting myself so if I haven't done it properly, please friend me. I'd love to be able to tell you all when I finally get a BFP one day.


----------



## jacks mummy

I thought it was u Hun! Glad u found me! X


----------



## jacks mummy

Hmm ladies been having mild irregular contractions all day... I'm wondering if this could be the start of things.. I suppose only time will tell just thought I'd let u girls no! Don't post anything on fb tho cos I'm sure they will just fade away lol xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

jacks mummy said:


> Hmm ladies been having mild irregular contractions all day... I'm wondering if this could be the start of things.. I suppose only time will tell just thought I'd let u girls no! Don't post anything on fb tho cos I'm sure they will just fade away lol xx

Fingers crossed this is it JM!!!... you just reminded me, sorry to be a bore, but would you all mind not mentioning b&b on my profile page :blush: - I would hate for local friends and family to put 2 and 2 together, and see some of the personal stuff I've written on here. Cheers girlies! x

U asked about Xmas shopping JM - I'm usually crazily disorganised and leave it all till 2 wks before Xmas - however, crazily this year, we've started already and are about 3/4 of the way thru lol! With LO being due 13th Dec, we don't wanna think about organising Xmas presents by that point... plus it's meant we've been able to shop around. Has been good fun! Shopping without the guilt as it's all for other people! x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

dont worry Lucy Im guessing all of us have an unwritten rule that we wouldnt mention BB hence the group being closed and saying BB i did think after I made the group that we look like mad big brother fans.... 

Im the same though really dont want anyone to know Im trying for a baby or that I might be trying one day


----------



## KB38

Me too. Noone knows we were trying and that now we're not. I just couldn't face having to explain to people why. We haven't even told our families and close friends yet. Anyway, if we can get DH fixed, I'm going to be starting IVF in around May next year so I have to stop eating myself into a blob and lose some weight so I'm at the ideal IVF weight and hopefully it works.


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Jenny is there a way to keep the BB posts from appearing on my wall? Just looking for extra security in case I screw it up! I'm part of a few other groups and they do not post on my wall.


----------



## Jasmine_rose

ill check the setting but as far as i know the bb group is only visable to us so even though you can see posts .. people who are not part of the group should not be able to see it


----------



## squeshie

I'm okay - stinking cold is all, which you all can see now we're fb friends :)

Keep getting told I'm massive, which I'm sure people think is a nice thing to say but it's giving me a complex :)

Baby is also active here which is good, I'm happy we've got a closed group it feels like a secret society :) x


----------



## Lucy Lu

Jasmine_rose said:


> ill check the setting but as far as i know the bb group is only visable to us so even though you can see posts .. people who are not part of the group should not be able to see it

Thanks JR :flower: - you might have noticed I took myself off it :blush: - hope I didn't offend - I got all paranoid it might appear on my wall lol! 

I will re-request it if that's the case - don't wanna miss out :haha:

:wave: Squeshie - lol peeps are always gonna comment aren't they?! Is really rude - I got told last time by this random bloke at work that I looked way too small to be 20wks gone :shrug: - are people just determined to worry first time mums with these dense comments?!

I have turned into a bit of a workaholic again today - had been managing to kerb off the out of hours working, but had a big project on today, so have only just finished it. I can't go straight to bed tho, or I will lay there thinking about it :wacko:... so thought I'd pop on here and say hello to you lovely ladies.

All the best KB hun - you seem like you are coping really well. Hope they can help hubby and you will get the little babby you so deserve :hugs:. Do you think you will confide in family?

JM hasn't been on today has she? I wonder if little Evie is on her way :winkwink:


----------



## Jennjenn

:flower::flower:JR that worked perfectly. I went on my FB account through my hubby's link and you can't even see that I am part of that group! Thanks so much. Lucy Lu I think it's safe for you to come back :flower:


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi ladies all pains gone :( ah well hopefully soon :) anyway as most of u no it's my birthday today I've had a lovely day and having a lovely night in my my OH and our 2best friends. Also just want to show u what my mum had made for me it's stunning 
Heres my nappy cake! X
 



Attached Files:







0be26f3d.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









d70e167e.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jasmine_rose

oops lucy i tried to add u back and i cant coz u removed urself and u wont be able to join us coz were so secret u wont find us .... think ill have to make a new group with the same settings and add u all that why other wise lucy wont be in xxx


----------



## KB38

My posts to the secret society are still showing on my wall but I think they're only visible to me because I logged onto DH's FB and couldn't see them there. Is that what you guys are seeing too?? I am so hopeless with FB...


----------



## Jasmine_rose

yeah we can see posts but other people cant see us xxxx


----------



## NellyO

Hey ladies!
Hope everyone is well. Just thought I'd let you know that Oscar was born last Saturday at 7:06am.:cloud9: Things didn't go as smoothly as I'd hoped but at least he's safely here now.:happydance:
I was induced on the Thursday morning with a special tape. Nothing much happened until later that evening when contractions started. I slept about 2 hours that night at the hospital as the contractions became quite painful. Then on Friday morning the doctor broke my waters which REALLY hurt! I was then moved to a delivery room at about 4pm. By 9pm the contractions were unbearable, but I was still only 3 cm dilated so they put me on a drip of syntosin which made the contractions almost constant and just awful! I was shattered by this point and hallucinating slightly due to lack of sleep and lots of gas and air. I asked for an epidural, but it didn't work unfortunately :cry: 
Then at 4am I was 10 cm dilated and told to push and I really tried but I had NO energy at all. My temperature then started to climb, as did my blood pressure and the baby's heart rate. It was then decided that I needed an assisted delivery. I was taken to theatre and they first attempted a ventouse delivery but it didn't work as he was too far up still, so the doctor used forceps and he was born as the sun came up!
He's just beautiful and has the fullest head of hair. I will post piccies tomorrow. Was a bit of an ordeal but SO SO worth it!! 
Hope you are all well and healthy :) 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Congratulations nellyo!!! Well done u! Bet he's lovely! Look forward to seeing pics! 
Well ladies I'm almost sure im in labour now been having contractions since 10am not too painful but not nice. Pls don't post on fb il keep u updated and hopefully it won't fade away! Xx


----------



## NellyO

Oooh exciting!!! Well I hope things go smoothly for you Jacksmummy! Thinking of you!:hugs:
Here are some photos of my little Oscar. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Love and best wishes to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx




 



Attached Files:







100_0046.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4









100_0042.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3









100_0011.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## squeshie

Wow Nelly, he's gorgeous, that is one full head of hair :)

Woo Stacey - exciting, thinking of you hun! Good luck xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Wow so much happening!!!! Huge congrats NellyO! He is beautiful! Sorry to hear you had a rough time but glad it is over now, and hope you're not in too much pain still :flower:

Jacksmummy - just noticed that was your last post earlier, so fingers crossed it was the real thing and you are having little Evie as we speak!

D'oh! :Blush: - sorry JR - do you think it's possible to mail me a link to the page so I can re-join it? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Well it all went abit wrong and I've been in hospital all night not from 'contractions' but from another pain :( the contractions died off around tea time but left an AWFUL pain across my stomach and it hurt so bad I couldn't walk properly so we were worried about my placenta so been in hospital the can't find why I'm having the pain but the pain killers are helping and hopefully it isn't anything serious my baby girl is doing fine in there her heartrate is great and shes still moving so thats the main thing! Anyway will update u if anything else happens thanks for all ur support ladies! Love u all! Xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Congrats NellyO....love all his hair and he is so beautiful! 

Stacey take care of yourself!


----------



## squeshie

Ditto - look after yourself! Hope little Evie arrives soon, my cousin and my OH's cousin have both have their babies today - fingers crossed for you! xxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ditto Stacey! Take care, hope those boys are looking after you x


----------



## jacks mummy

Thank u ladies my boys are looking after me very well! Xx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

congrats NellyO xxx oscar is so beautiful 

and stacey as the other girlies said just look afte yourself xxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Hi girls how r u all this evening? Good I hope! The pain I had the other day has gone thank god it was awful! Also a good friend of mine had to have her baby yesterday at 25weeks pregnant :( baby Cerys is doing as well as could be expected I still can't quite believe it to be honest! I'm not sure why but the baby was poisoning her blood anyway sorry to bring the mood down but nobody understands like u girls! Keep them both in ur thoughts pls xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

:Hugs: to your friend and baby Jacksmummy. Thinking of them both. So hard to know what to say, but god, she must be going through such a tough time.

Glad you are feeling better - on the home straight now hey?!

Starting to wonder today how I will make another 12 weeks - baby has dug itself right up under my ribs, so much that it's hurting me at the moment! Our little boy never did this... this one is either much more lively or gonna be even bigger! Eek


----------



## Jasmine_rose

youll survive lucy babies always find ways to make their mummys as uncomfy as poss xxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Well ladies I'm in labour!! Most defo this time! My contractions are ever 7mins or so lasting around 40seconds!! Il try keep u updated x


----------



## curly123

just popped in to check how you were doing - go for it darling!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jacks mummy

Waters have gone so I'm going in now xxx


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo! Good luck to you and Evie!


----------



## Jasmine_rose

goodluck xxxx


----------



## NellyO

Yay! Good luck, hope it all goes quickly and smoothly for you! xxxxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Ooh just catching up!!! - so exciting Stacey xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hey ladies, I need a bit of reassurance! Managing to worry myself probably for no reason as usual, but feeling a bit low and OH is away on a stag do until tmrw so feeling a bit cr*ppy that he is not here. 

Didn't want to steal JM's thunder as it is all so exciting about Evie!!!...but I had a 28wk midwife appointment yesterday and she sent me in for a growth scan today as I was only measuring 25wks. Well, baby's size is absolutely fine, which is a huge relief, but it's laying sideways. (No wonder I've been feeling so uncomfortable :dohh:. My back aches a lot and I feel like the baby is stretching me from left to right trying to get into a space that isn't there! :dohh:). Anyway I did a silly and started googling and it sounds like a lot of babies have got their heads down by this point. I've know I've got some time yet, but what if it doesn't move down????!! :wacko:. Scared I am gonna end up with a c-section around Xmas time and I really don't want to be away from our little boy for 3 nights! :nope:...Sorry I know there is worse that could happen, just feeling a bit apprehensive about it all...


----------



## Jasmine_rose

lots of babies move round later on and im sure you'll be fine lucy. C sections are not that bad if u have to have one and they will most likely sort it so it would be earlier than ur due anyway. I had my planned c section at 38 weeks with a breech baby kate


----------



## Jasmine_rose

congratulations to stacey on the safe arrival of gorgeous baby evie xxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

day 34 for me and BFN not that I thought it would be anything else but oh well worth a pee on a stick for piece of mind


----------



## jacks mummy

Hey ladies how u all doing??? I no we have the fb group but I thought I'd drop in here and say hi lol what u all been upto?? Xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Hi Jacksmummy! Big congrats again!

Everyone is quiet at the moment - just about to check into our facebook group tho. So how did all the UK girlies enjoy this bizarre heatwave? Hope all you pregnant ladies are not too uncomfortable in it! We have just got back from a long weekend in Norfolk to visit family, so have been on beach with DS all weekend - great timing we booked that!

Thanks for reassuring JR - I'm a bit more chilled now. Just panicked at the initial thought of a c-section, but we have plenty of time for baby to turn, so no sense in worrying yet about something that may not happen. Did af arrive yet?

Well, lol I am shattered - we are waiting on a Domino pizza - yum yum - and then I am going to crawl into bed and watch X Factor xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Can anyone tell me how I get in our facebook group now? I had been going onto your wall JR and it was there on the right hand side under your groups - but since the new fb layout, i can't find it anymore for love nor money!


----------



## jacks mummy

I don't no how to either! Lol I can only go on when I get a notification. All is good here Evie has settled into our family perfectly :D also Laura congrats on hitting 30weeks!!!! Woohoo can't wait for all the babies to be born!! And can't wait to find out what your having! Anyway best get on got lots of cleaning to do today :( xx


----------



## squeshie

Heya, hope you're all okay!

Just checking in, I'm okay, tired :)

If you type madhouse into the search engine at teh top - you'll be able to find the group :)

xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw check out my ticker!!! Our little man turned 2 today. So exciting. Was so cool to see him opening all his presents. Such a busy day tho - I am totally beat, going to bed v soon methinks!

Thanks JM - I am so on the countdown now! Getting v heavy and uncomfortable - I think the nice easy middle bit of the pregnancy has come to an end. Only just over 5wks left at work luckily!.. not that I will be able to wind down then tho really, with a little toddler running around!

Happy 2wks to Evie! That has gone quickly. Hope she is letting you get some rest x

Cheers Squeshie - how are you getting on hun? x


----------



## jacks mummy

Aww happy birthday to ur little man sorry I'm a few days late I've only just checked in hope he had a fab day! Jacks birthdays always wipe me out too cos he always has a party and I end up running round after 10-15 kiddies lol Evie is fine most of the time sleeps really well I got 5hours straight last nite she slept 10-3 then 5-7 so last night was a good one! However she does have the odd bad night.. She's sleeping right now bless her, can't believe u only have a few more weeks until your due I am so excited to find out the sex of your LO are u still thinking girl? Bet u can't wait to finish work! Also I really worried how I would cope with 2 as jack is a very very hyper little boy never sits still but Im gettig used to it now and once u get into abit of a routine it gets easier so don't be worrying you will be fine! Anyway il stop rambling hope ur all well xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Aw thanks Stacey - I've gone a bit mental cleaning and tidying at home all the time lately! It's exhausting me, so I'm trying to break the cycle and calm down - none of it has to be done, and when LO arrives, I definitely need to let the housework slip for a while! Feel like I have been nesting for about 3 months! Obsessive tendencies run in our family, so I need to be careful about going totally loopy trying to be some kind of 'perfect mother and housewife'! My MIL's comments do not help. Making jokes at me about being disorganised, and then telling others that I am going to struggle to cope with 2 kids, is just bloody unsupportive. 

Glad to hear things are settling down and you are starting to adjust to life with 2 kids - sounds like you are coping really well. Good to hear Evie is sleeping pretty well too. I always think that must be the biggest killer, esp. if you already have an older child to look after. We were quite lucky with DS and how he slept so I feel like we are owed a more 'difficult' baby this time lol!

I still have that intuition that it's a girl - trying to keep it in perspective though. Seems like every pregnancy is so different, so it really might not mean a thing. M/S has come back this weekend tho, which is bl**dy fantastic! Feel crap!... Just so excited to meet our LO now though and find out the sex and what s/he looks like etc etc! I can't wait!

Sorry got essaying again! How is everyone else doing? We have been quiet recently. I can't get in the fb group as I'm on my work laptop at the mo and it's an old internet browser doh! x


----------



## Jasmine_rose

hiya 
just thought Id pop in and say hi I must admit to being lazy recently and just logging into facebook to see what ur all up to inside ..... its like we've just all of a sudden become real life people inside of sitting on a forum :) 
well back to BB stufff well im on day 25 and have yet again still not used anything to prevent this month..... will AF come ??? well im sure it will it always does eventually but as i got pregnant this time last year I feel a bit odd...


----------



## jacks mummy

Hello everyone how r u all? Jasmin good luck either way hun! Wether u want to be pregnant or not.. X
All u preggy ladies how u all feeling not long now for any of u! It's so crazy that all the babies will be here soon!
Well I'm good! Just (really) tired lol and it's half term now so got both of them at home which is hard I must admit but not impossible! Evie is 4weeks today and 1month old on Sunday!! Were does the time go??? Altho it feels like she's been here forever now. I just can't wait till she starts sleeping alittle longer and I stop feeling like such a zombie haha I am however managing to keep ontop of everything (cleaning, cooking, washing, shopping ect ect) which was one of my main worries about having a new born and a 4year old.. Anyway il stop going on, hope ur all well xxxx


----------



## Jasmine_rose

well day 32 and AF is here ... on to next month I go .... feels weird being one of the left overs without a bump or small baby yet


----------



## jacks mummy

:hugs: one day it will be your turn!! Xxx


----------



## Lucy Lu

:hugs: JR - your turn will come! I can feel it in my bones xx


----------



## Lucy Lu

Sounds like its all going really well JM - and you are a natural with 2 little ones! U can give me some tips! Getting nervous now about juggling it all. Will be nice to stop work tho - 2 weeks to go tomorrow! Yay!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Jasmine_rose said:


> well day 32 and AF is here ... on to next month I go .... feels weird being one of the left overs without a bump or small baby yet

You and me Babe - we at least have our men to help us along the way. Keep up the good work at uni & good luck on your test...:thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

OMG - Lucy Lu - you had your daughter! Please post pictures and what is her name?


----------



## Tryingagain3

Is anyone still here after all these years? This is jackmummy x


----------

